#ubuntu-hr 2011-08-29
<ivoks> Dead loop on virtual device br100, fix it urgently!
<ivoks> Dead loop on virtual device vlan100, fix it urgently!
<ivoks> party! :)
<MmikeMRMA> bj? :)
<obruT> jebemti gpsbabel i serijski port
<dodobas> obruT: ma daj...
<dodobas> opet ti je linux stao na zulj :)
<obruT> ma nesto sto je prije radilo vise ne radi ako ne pozovem stty s odredjenom opcijom na doticnom portu :P
<obruT> ono, nekad radilo, danas vise ne radi
<Mmike> da
<obruT> malo me zivciraju takve stvari
<Mmike> tak nc isto
<Mmike> nekad si rekao: nc -l -p 9876
<Mmike> to vise ne radi :)
<obruT> nije stvar u promjeni parametara i ovog onog nego u radu samog devicea
<obruT> dodobas: oboruzao sam se opremom, idem sad u mappiranje slunja :)
<obruT> sad sam s gpsbabelom pocuclao sve stare logove pa obrisao da sve bude na cisto...
<obruT> jedino mi zao sto nemam nista s cim bih usput i wardriveao pa da usput napravim i mapu svi AP-ova
<obruT> teoretski bih mogao s mobitelom, al mi se ne instalirava gore sumnjivi softver :P
<Mmike> obruT, koji mob imas?
<obruT> nokia e52
<Mmike> Aha
<Mmike> To je ona ne-slide kojoj baterija traje urnebesno?
<obruT> da
<obruT> i smece je kao i drugi mobiteli, ali baterija je najjaca stvar
<dodobas> obruT: one thing at a time
<dodobas> ja svaki put nesto novo dodam http://osm.org/go/0IoR7DL1--
<obruT> najvise se grozim prelaska na novi mobitel upravo zbog trajanja baterije, ne mogu zamislit da cu morat mob punit cesce od jednom tjedno i ovo mi prekratko :)
<dodobas> obruT: nemoj onda koristiti mobitel...
<Mmike> obruT, ja sam imao E62 prije desirea, i isto mi je trajala baterija 2 dana na njoj
<Mmike> sister moja imala e52
<Mmike> s upaljenim GPSom joj je mob trajao (baterijski) 4-5 dana
<ivoks> kako sam bacio novce :/
<ivoks> kupim uredjaj, wifi AP
<ivoks> spojim ga na modem od ispa
<ivoks> al uredjaj nema NAT, a ISP ne da vise od jednog IP-a
<ivoks> i mozes se j... neupotrebljivo
<dodobas> treba mi dobar primjer kad bi koristili array u relacijskoj bazi podataka
<dodobas> ili bar primjer :)
<Mmike> ivoks, koji je to?
<Mmike> mislim, to je ap samo, nema router u sebi, jelde?
<Mmike> dodobas, nikad
<Mmike> dodobas, osim u nekim cudnim visedimenzionalnim reprezentacijama prostora (fraktali 4tog i veceg reda i ina sranja)
<Mmike> ne vidim inace zasto
<dodobas> Mmike: pa e, nije u skaldu s 1NF
<Mmike> dodobas, ae
<Mmike> al' zgodno dodje nekad za ETL
<Mmike> napucas u array, pa onda prolazis kroz njega i normaliziras to sto je unutra
<dodobas> ali opet, mozes :D
<calmpitbull> oi
<Mmike> dodobas, si vidio onog lika sto je samo prebacio sve sa mysqla na postgres i poletio mu sajt? :)
<Mmike> calmpitbull, jesi slozio? :)
<dodobas> Mmike: link me :D
<Mmike> flj
<Mmike> pa kaj ti ne citas tvitr? :)
<Mmike> ceksec
<Mmike> http://rebrickable.com/blog/2011/08/performance-improvements/
<dodobas> hebiga, tri dana sam van prostora i vremena 
<Mmike> to je tak super :0
<Mmike> ja sam bio 2 tjedna :)
<dodobas> a e 
<Mmike> veseli me sto je 21C a vec je 11 :)
<dodobas> koji je ono danas dan ?
<dodobas> :D
<Mmike> znaci da nece bit preko 30 danas :)
<calmpitbull> Mmike: kaj ako sam slozio
<Mmike> calmpitbull, pa, vidio sam da si pitao tu svasta za airmonng i ino
<Mmike> pa to pitam
<calmpitbull> Mmike: hvala na pitanju al ne jos
<calmpitbull> ima tu jos posla da bi ta scripta stvarno radila kako bih ja htio
<igcek_> ljudi, koji bi bio najlaksi nacin za hostovanje više web servera na jednom statičnom ip-ju? više različitih kompjutera servera
<calmpitbull> Mmike: a buduci da sam amater sa bashom i naravno svim ostalim, ide polako. jer moram u isto vrijeme i uciti
<Mmike> calmpitbull, a, sto bi ti u biti tocno htio?
<calmpitbull> pomocnu scriptu
<calmpitbull> koja radi na stisak gumba 
<calmpitbull> al koja nije potpuno automatizirana i da moze vrsiti vise vrsat napada
<Mmike> igcek_, vise fizickih servera na istom IPju?
<Mmike> calmpitbull, ne kopcam, sto ta skripta tocno treba raditi?
<calmpitbull> ma nista posebno
<calmpitbull> samo pomocna scripta aircrack-ng 
<igcek_> da
<calmpitbull> sigurno postoji koja vec ali ja bih zelio napraviti svoju
<calmpitbull> naravno da postoje onda problemi :)
<calmpitbull> ko sada naprimjer kako staviti vise od jedne komdande u gnome-terminal -x <command> i ako vec izbaci kako stavit unutra wait
<calmpitbull> dali moze bash01.sh recimo pokupiti varijable od bash02.sh
<calmpitbull> i tako
<calmpitbull> ucim kaj da kazem
<Mmike> da, moze sve to :)
<Mmike> samo ne kuzim i dalje sto ta pomocna skripta treba raditi
<Mmike> igcek_, ne bas
<Mmike> igcek_, mozes imati stroj jedan na internetu, koji ima javnu IP adresu, i ima lokalnomreznu IP adresu, i ujedno je u mrezi sa tim ostalim serverima
<Mmike> i onda slozis na njemu nginx kao reverse proxy koji gadja servere iza, ovisno o sajtu
<Mmike> ili slozis haproxy, koji radi slicnu
<Mmike> slicno
<calmpitbull> budes vidio kada cu sredit
<Mmike> igcek_, u biti sto ti zelis? jedan sajt hostati na vise servera, ili imati gomiletinu sajtova, na jednom IPju, al' na razlicitim serverima? Tipa, 30 sajtova na jednom serveru, a sve na istsom IPju
<ivoks> Mmike: ma neki tp-link
<ivoks> Mmike: nema ruter, samo ap
<ivoks> i sad uzmem linksys
<ivoks> spojim, hocu konfigurirati
<ivoks> a ono sve na njemackom
<ivoks> bolje da danas vise nis ne radim
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> ivoks :) :)
<igcek_> hoču imati 3 različite mašine sa različitim sajtovima i jednim statičnim i.p.
<igcek_> a šta da bi svoj domenu preusmjerijo na neki specifičan ip pa preko port forwardinga na neki lokalni komp port 80? bil to išlo?
<budz0r> ivoks: kad se vracas u zg?
<ivoks> ne znam
<ivoks> imam goste na moru do polovice 10. mjeseca
<budz0r> ivoks: ok
<ivoks> idem promijeniti firmware na engleski
<jelly> igcek_: ako imas vise od jedne ip adrese, onda moze port forwarding/nat.  Ako pak imas samo jednu, onda ce ti trebati application layer proxy, dakle neki reverse proxy kao sto Mmike veli
<ivoks> ah, ostalo ne njemackom
<dodobas> Mmike: si znao ovo Whenever you create a table, a composite type is also automatically created, with the same name as the table, to represent the table's row type.
<igcek_> @jelly to govorimo o vanjskoj ip adresi da?
<jelly> igcek_: da.
<igcek_> ok, tenks
<Mmike> dodobas, yeps
<Mmike> dodobas, i mosh ga koristiti svukud
<Mmike> mega kul :)
<jelly> a kad tablica nestane?
<ivoks> koga briga
<ivoks> to nije sql
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> igcek_, kad ti kazes u browseru: www.mojstajt1.com, to ode na, neznam, 150.150.150.150. Isto tako i www.mojsajt2.com i tako dalje. Al' nesto mora znati, na stroju gdje je 150.150.150.150 gdje ce proslijediti requeste koji su za mojsajt1.com, koji su za mojsajst2.com, i tako dalje. A za to ti treba nesto sto kuzi HTTP protokol, hence, app-layer proxy,
<Mmike> jelly, pa nista, nemas vise taj kompozitni tip
<Mmike> sto i zelis, jel
<dodobas> Mmike: tipa mozes napraviti tablicu arhiva s tim tipom podatka, rigth?
<dodobas> kada je to korisnio?
<dodobas> *korisno
<Mmike> ne kuzim
<Mmike> imas: create table mojatabla (c1 int, c2 text);
<jelly> Mmike: a ak sam ga negdje koristio?
<Mmike> i onda mosh u plpgsqlu rec: define mojaLokalVar mojatabla%ROWTYPE
<Mmike> (ovo %ROWTYPE je opcionalno)
<Mmike> jelly, sintakticko/semanticki, imas gresku
<Mmike> logicki, ako si ga koristio van konteksta te tablice, onda si lose radio
<igcek_> da da, kuzim hvala... bos gledam ovaj nginx. samo zanimalo me je ak bi se dalo kod registrara domenu www.solata.com preusmjeriti na ip:150.150.150.150:1000, i onda preko port forwardinga forwardat na neki lokalni komp
<igcek_> firewala*
<igcek_> al  dobro hvala, sad znam kako to inace funkcionira
<Mmike> nikako
<Mmike> DNS ne zna za TCP portove
<Mmike> zna za IP adrese
<Mmike> i mozes reci da je www.prvi.com -> 150.150.150.150
<Mmike> i to je to
<Mmike> znaci, na stroju gdje ti je taj IP ti trebas nesto sto ce reci: aha, ovo je request koji je za www.sajt1.com, i onda taj request preusmjeriti na stroj gdje ti je taj sajt hostan. Svejedno je dal' je to u lokalnoj mrezi ili ne.
<Mmike> dodobas, korisno je kad radis nesto s podacima u toj tablici, pa kad promjenis tip polja u tablici ne moras prolaziti kroz 100+ storanih procedura i mijenjati tipove tamo
<dodobas> Mmike: ok, ali ovo sto jelly kaze, ako si ga koristio van konteksta tablice, onda si u banani
<Mmike> pa da
<Mmike> naravno da jesi
<Mmike> al' ne vidim zasto bi ga koristio van konteksta tablice
<Mmike> to k'o da promijenis baznu klasu, pa ti se potrga sve sto je iznad nje napravljeno, pa se cudis
<jelly> <Mmike> dodobas, i mosh ga koristiti svukud
<jelly> onda nije "svukud"
<jelly> no zvuci simpaticno
<Mmike> jelly, je, svukud je
<Mmike> doslovno mosh napravit tablicu koja ima kolonu tipa taj rowset
<Mmike> pitanje je zasto bi to radio
<Mmike> slicno k'o sto je pitanje dal' bi naslijedio iz dvije klase, i dal' ti to treba, i dal' je to ok
<Mmike> al' eto, u pythonu mozes, pa ako imas dobar razlog, deri
<ivoks> 11:42 < Mmike> DNS ne zna za TCP portove
<ivoks> hm.... :)
<Mmike> ivoks, ma :)
<ivoks> http://www.spamstopshere.com/blog/2008/06/12/dns-also-uses-tcp/
<Mmike> ivoks, ma nemoj :)
<Mmike> ivoks, kako bi ti u DNSu rekao da webmail.ubuntu-hr.org pokazuje na regoc.srce.hr na portu 5435? :)
<ivoks> nisam citao kontekst
<Mmike> Micrea Hutanu
<Mmike> Kaj je tu ime a kaj prezime?
<Mmike> Ima lik, zove se Troels Phillp
<Mmike> i stalno mislim da mu je Phillp ime, al' nije :)
<jelly> trol cisti, a tak mu i ime
<ivoks> volio bih upoznati projektanta kuhinje koji u nju stavi samo 4 uticnice
<ivoks> 2 iznad sudopera, dvije iznad stednjaka
<calmpitbull> ivoks: to je najbolje kaj nije....nadam se da je instalirana koja uticnica i u tus kadi
<jelly> ivoks: stednjak, napa, perilica, svjetlo imaju svoju struju ili?
<ivoks> jelly: da, imaju svoju
<jelly> onda ima dovoljno uticnica :-)
<ivoks> nema
<ivoks> jer ove 4 nisu upotrebljive
 * Mmike ide upgradeirati piwik na ubuntu-hr.org
<Mmike> valjda necu nist' potrgat :)
<Mmike> ivoks, ukratko, zasto xen a ne openvz (ak' znas/mozes, dakako)
<ivoks> ni jedno ni drugo :)
<ivoks> xen bi koristio ispred openvza samo ako mi bas treba ne-linux guest
<ivoks> odnosno, guest koji nije isti kao os
<ivoks> kvm prije xena bi ja koristio
<ivoks> a lxc prije openvza
<ivoks> openvz jos uvijek ima neke mogucnosti koji lxc nema, ali nije u mainline kernelu, s razlogom
<Mmike> znaci, openvz
<Mmike> da, lxc je super
<Mmike> al' nemrem to
<Mmike> openvz je u biti isti kufer (tj, slican)
<Mmike> al' ne kuzim zakaj bi xen, sto dobijam tom 'para'virtualizacjom
<jelly> mozes vrtit bilo koji OS
<Mmike> bas bilo koji?
<Mmike> znaci, mogu u xen virtualku (koja je hostana na linuxu) ugurat DOS, windoze, blabla?
<Mmike> ja sam bio uvjeren da mi za to treba 'prava' virtualizacija ala vmware ili virtualbox
<ivoks> mozes windows, za dos nisam siguran
<ivoks> kvm moze sve
<jelly> http://wiki.xensource.com/xenwiki/OSCompatibility
<ivoks> dakle, virtualizacija, paravirtualizacija i container
<ivoks> to su tri razlicite stvari
<ivoks> kod virtualizacije, OS ne mora biti svjestan okruzja
<Mmike> kvm je isti kufer k'o virtualbox/vmware, right?
<ivoks> kod paravirtualizacije mora
<jelly> Mmike: ako ima hw podrsku (intel vt-x ili amd svm) onda je i Xen koristi
<ivoks> da
<jelly> i vise nije paraovoono sto se tice CPUa
<Mmike> ivoks,  pa e, zar nije xen paravirtualizator? odnosno, OS unutra mora biti svjestan da se vrti u paravitualizatoru? Nisam znao da windoze megu unutra
<ivoks> windowsi se znaju vrtiti u xenu
<ivoks> mislim da za njih xen koristi nesto poput kvm-a
<jelly> ae
<ivoks> hvm
<Mmike> ok, za to korisim virtualbox vise nego zadovoljno
<jelly> doduse ova stranica sa wikija je iz 2007
<Mmike> onda openvz, tenk ju veri mac
<ivoks> DJELATNICIMA Hrvatske pošte dozlogrdilo je da se moraju sami snalaziti te odvajati sredstva kako bi kupovali obuću
<Mmike> opce ne zelim razmisljati o konotacijama toga
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> obruT: kad ides za sljunj
<SilverSpace> slunj*
<obruT> SilverSpace: vec sam tu i evo posnimih pol Slunja :
<obruT> :)
<Mmike> obruT, kaj si? kad si? kak si?
<obruT> covjek sam, sad sam i dobro sam :)
<obruT> u Slunju sam, jos sam na godisnjem pa koristim priliku da pridonesem OSM-u
<Mmike> kul!
<Mmike> vish, i ja bih mogao uploadati svoj tracklog s mora
<Mmike> nije bas neki
<Mmike> al' eto
<Mmike> makadam stazica oko rta Glavice na Hvaru iza Vrboske
<Mmike> btw, skuzio sam, prvi put, da su disk kocnice - jebene
<Mmike> isto tako, da je prednja suspenzija - megaturbopresuper
<Mmike> posudjeni bajk koji sam imao na moru ima vbrakeove i nema suspenziju prednju
<Mmike> pa po makadamu sam umro skoro
<obruT> eh sad, prednja suspenzija je must za voznju po ne-asfaltu
<obruT> no sto se kocnica tice, ja preferiram vbrake
<obruT> obzirom da ne vozim po teskoj blaturini i kisurini
<obruT> samo jednom mi je nedostajala hidraulika na kocnicama i tad sam pozelio hidraulicke diskove, ali inace zbilja nije potrebno
 * obruT bi hidraulicke vbrake-ove :)
<SilverSpace> aa
<SilverSpace> hebi ga trebao si od mene garnina posudit 
<obruT> SilverSpace: izvukao sam iz naftalina ovog svog forerunnera 201
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> obruT, ja imam na svom bajku mehanicke diskove
<Mmike> i to toliko bolje koci od vbraketa
<Mmike> puno je lakse dozirati kocnicu
<Mmike> na vbraketu kad sam se sjurio niz brdo (po asfaltu doduse, al' grubom i grbavom) i poceo kociti, nish se nije desavalo :)
<Mmike> i onda mi se zadnja kocnica zablokirala, opce nisam mogao dozirati kocenje
<Mmike> a prednju mi bilo bed malo jace uprzit :)
<SilverSpace> diskovi su zajebani na dugom spustu dok ne skuzis tehniku kocenja
<Mmike> doduse, mozda je taj bajk potrgan, kajjaznam
<Mmike> SilverSpace, zakaj?
<Mmike> mislim, nije da se ja sad nesto puno vozim
<SilverSpace> kad se zagriju ko da ih nemas
<obruT> ocito imas lose kocnice, ja sam se spustao po (crnim) downhill stazama sa hardtailom i vbrake kocnicama i prezivio, je da sam se usrao od straha, ali kocnice su super kocile... jedino su me bolile ruke zbog nedostatka hidraulike :)
<SilverSpace> da ruke bole za popizditi
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, k'o na autu :) 
<Mmike> obruT, nije moj bajk bio, neki posudjeni s mora, inace vrlo ok baciklo
<SilverSpace> hidroulika zakon
<Mmike> al' velim, ja sam svoj bajk kupio sa suspenzijom prednjom i diskovima... i reko, aj, kaj sad, al' nebih si nikad to kupio sa svoj bajk
<Mmike> medjutim sad mi drago pun kufer kaj to imam
<SilverSpace> prvi put na dotrscini jos nisam znao stazu na spustu pa sam previse zagrijao skoro sam se ubio zadnjih sto metara najgoreg spusta kroz sumu skoro da nisam imao kocnice
<SilverSpace> ni sam ne znam kak sam to proso
<Mmike> tak sam ja jednom, stavio nove disk-plocice na auto, i furam se i zgriju se diskovi/plocice, i ne koce :) isto se ubio skoro :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj kazes za f1 jucer
<Mmike> Presuper!
<SilverSpace> nije losa bila
<Mmike> bas sam uzivao gledajuc
<Mmike> jedino taj DRS - glupost
<SilverSpace> da 
<Mmike> mislim, kaj
<Mmike> nek im rakete isto instaliraju
<SilverSpace> i tak i tak 70% pretjecanja dogodilo se izvan zona
<dodobas> Mmike: zasto DRS?
<Mmike> pa kaj nije glupo?
<dodobas> pa super je, jer ti ne treba vise auto koji je 2 sekunde brzi po krugu
<dodobas> nego recimo pola sekunde
<dodobas> ako su podjednako brzi, iduci kruk prestignuti ima sansu
<obruT> inace meni je danas ispao zadnji kotac, skoro sam se ubio :)
<nvucinic> lol, kako?
<obruT> to se i ja pitam, nesto sam drndao po nekom traktorskom putu, malo skakutao i tako to pa se ocitonedobrostegnuti quickrelease otpustio
<SilverSpace> http://planb.tportal.hr/omg-plus-lol/145564/Kako-danas-izgleda-XP-zelena-padina.html?utm_source&utm_medium&utm_campaign
<obruT> samo odjednom bajk stao, poceo strugat, ja gledam wtf, jedva se nekako docekao na noge :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: uh 
<SilverSpace> meni jednom prednji
<SilverSpace> ali sam na vrijeme skuzio jer su diskovi poceli strugat
<SilverSpace> fakat ne kuzim kak
<Mmike> dodobas, pa da, ak su podjednako brzi onda ovaj iza ima prednost. glupo je.
<dodobas> Mmike: pa ne mogu svi biti kao Massa...
<Mmike> masa je idijot
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> vozac-papak
<dodobas> da niti sa super brzim autom jedva pretice 
<dodobas> Mmike: dakle, Massi niti DRS ne pomaze, hence...
<dodobas> DRS je ok :D
<Mmike> ma glupo je
<Mmike> bas, ono, glupo
<Mmike> najgluplje je bilo u turskoj
<Mmike> a i sad u belgiji, na onoj ravnici, isto glupo
<SilverSpace> jeste vidjeli kako battonu komad djela preleti blizu glave jucer otkinulo mu retrovizor
<Mmike> umjesto da je BITNO kako si prosao eaurouge i dal' imas 5-6 km/h vecu brzinu od onog ispred tebe, irelevantno je. Samo da si dovoljno blizu ,stisni gumb i imas turbo
<dodobas> recimo, gumbek je na ravnici preticao i bez DRSa
<dodobas> samo s KERSom... jel i to glupo ?
<Mmike> nije, jer i ovaj ispred moze upaliti kers kad hoce
<Mmike> bilo bi ok da mosh DRS paliti kad hoces
<Mmike> pa da ovaj iza nema prednost
<dodobas> eh.. da ima pravilo tipa... max 5sek po krugu moze biti otvoren
<dodobas> onda ok... inace...
<dodobas> sva sreca ap ce sljedece godine dijeliti medalje za postolje i poljievati stazu s vodom
<dodobas> to ce biti kuul
<jelly> gumbek <g>
<ivoks> sa svim tim kersom i drsom, F1 vise nije utrka vozaca, vec show
<ivoks> kao da ovom iza zavjetrina nije dosta
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=YJf-6FlEXzw
<ivoks> pa onda, evo mu jos hrpa drugih stvari da bude brzi od ovog ispred
<dodobas> ivoks: utrka vozaca moze samo biti ako odtrce 100m
<ivoks> glupo je da mjesto iza dobije dodatnu snagu samo zato sto je mjesto iza
<SilverSpace> kaj je mecka ukljucila 
<ivoks> kak Mmike kaze, vise nije bitno kako odvozis zavoj
<SilverSpace> na startu
<ivoks> bitno je samo da nisi jako los, jer onda mozes stinuti tu tipku zbog koje si brzi
<ivoks> a ovaj ispred ju ne smijes stisnuti
<ivoks> show... i polijevanje staze je da se napravi show
<Mmike> Jeps. Da ju ovaj ispred isto smije stisnuti, sve 5. Al' ovak... mislim, kuzim kaj su htjeli, al' fakat je gulp :)
<Mmike> haha, dadada, zamisli si to ! :) Da imas strckaljke :) :)
<dodobas> ovaj ispred ima strcaljke za vodu...
<SilverSpace> batonu bi ovo otkinulo glavu
<dodobas> i ima 100l
<dodobas> i smije koristiti samo ako je ovaj iza unutar 1sek na proslom zavoju
<obruT> jel zna netko za neki sajt gdje mozes jednostavno prikazat gps tracklog preko bing layera ? al ono bez registracije ovo ono, samo das fajl i on to prikaze...
<Mmike> obruT, kaj nemre to google maps?
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> bing
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> pojma
<obruT> bas me bing zanima jer doticni ima dosta detaljno iscrtane neke ulice u slunju pa zelim vidjet podudaranje s mojim logovima
<dodobas> obruT: josm
<dodobas> otovris gpx...
<dodobas> povuces podlugu
<dodobas> a site... who knows
<SilverSpace> hm ovdje nema binga http://is.gd/XXC9D8
<obruT> dodobas: ma znam za to, ali bas mi ovo treba jer ne zelim tu na komp od starog povlacit sve i svasta :) obradu sam mislio napravit kad se vratim u Zg, a ovo sam htio samo ovako nabrzaka pogledat
<dodobas> obruT: pa ako ima JAVU instaliranu... imas i josm_webstart
<dodobas> http://josm.openstreetmap.de/download/josm.jnlp
<dodobas> obruT: ili ovo ... http://josm.openstreetmap.de/wiki/USB_Stick
<SilverSpace> http://img844.imageshack.us/img844/1436/11538.jpg
<SilverSpace> tvornica pica 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, pa jesu :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=-V64XYGaxf8#!
<ivoks> sig
<ivoks> frendica zapela za teretane
<ivoks> vec godinama joj se zivot svodi na teretanu i nis vise
<ivoks> i sad je zabrijala da je to najbitnije u zivotu, bitnije i od financijske sigurnosti
<ivoks> pa sam joj stavio komentar na facebook 'slobodno te pozovem kada ce mi trebati lexusa iskrcati iza kamiona u dvoriste'
<ivoks> ne znam kak da joj pomognem, probao sam lijepo razgovarati, al ne...
<ivoks> ona je jednostavno postala ovisna i zaludjena
<ivoks> Ex-Board Member Says HP Is Committing 'Corporate Suicide'
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> proci ce je to
<Mmike> ivoks, imal' decka?
<Mmike> ili nekog takvog?
<ivoks> nema
<ivoks> a steta... bila je super zgodna; dugo ju nisam vidio
<Mmike> bleh
<Mmike> she's in need of a good sex
<Mmike> ivoks, imas sliku di?
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> nemam
<Mmike> blah
<ivoks> kaj se javljas za tu tesku duznost? :)
<Mmike> ne volim tehnicare u sistem salama
<Mmike> pitam lika: kol'ko max rama moze stroj primiti i kol'ko mozemo sad turnut unutra, ako uopce mozemo sta
<Mmike> i lik mi objasnjava da je ram narucen al' da jos nije stigao i da se vec 5 dana nateze sa fedexom i blablablablabla
<Mmike> ivoks, ma jok :) 
<Mmike> ivoks, mene moje zensko umori, pa se nemrem trosit jos naokolo :)
<dodobas> Mmike: to im je svima plan
<Mmike> a mislim
<Mmike> kaj nije mogo rec '72 gige', imam trenutno 12GB na raspolaganju, neznam kad cu imat vise
<civija> Mmike: nije valjda da si vec toliko ostario da te jedno zensko samo umori? :)
<Mmike> nije to 'samo' :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=TyCtra8e85k#!
<ivoks> ne znam ja...
<ivoks> ova je bila... ok :)
<ivoks> prije 6-7 godina
<civija> vidis i SilverSpacea bi isto trebala neka posteno umorit pa ne bi po cijeli dan slao linkove s youtube o formuli1, biciklima i sl. :)
<SilverSpace> civija: tako je 
<SilverSpace> :)
<civija> SilverSpace: odes u salon za masazu i kazes da te bole noge od bicikliranja a one ce dalje same ...
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> vis 
<SilverSpace> bas me jucer jedna masirala
<Mmike> SilverSpace, heh
<Mmike> treba probat
<Mmike> sigurno mi treba nova graficka za to
<Mmike> pa cemo malo pricekat :0
<SilverSpace> dobro izgleda
<Mmike> Idem malo bacit krug-dva monze :)
<Mmike> brb
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> 1:30
<Mmike> lose
<ivoks> sale: kaj si stavio?
<SilverSpace> tko je zadnji bio u Top Gear
<sale> ivoks: elelinux
<sale> SilverSpace: Rowan Atkinson?
<sale> nisam siguran
<civija> bob geldof
<civija> ne znam je li bio netko poslije njega
<ivoks> elelinux?
<ivoks> pa kaj jos uvijek imas hero?
<civija> aha, Louis Walsh je bio zadnji
<SilverSpace> thx
<sale> ivoks: yup, uskoro obnavljam pretplatnicki ugovor, pa si uzimam sensation
<ivoks> sale: nemoj
<sale> ocu :-)
<ivoks> ja imam sensation
<sale> i?
<ivoks> popizdit ces sa touchscreenom
<ivoks> nakon 10ak dana ne radi vise kako treba
<sale> opisi 'ne radi'
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aKuyjjVuFsA
<ivoks> ovako
<sale> mah, ionako ne mislim imati stock rom duze od 24h :-)
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zgpjmQyqYXA
<ivoks> nema to veze s romom
<sale> mislis da nije do senseUI-ja?
<ivoks> nije, do drivera je il neceg takvog
<ivoks> sa zadnjim updateom je nesto bolje, ali nije idealno
<ivoks> sada mi se cini da treba jace stisnuti nego prije
<ivoks> kamera je super
<ivoks> ali nisam zaadovoljan telefonom
<sale> hoces reci da ga treba muski otkljucati :-)
<ivoks> lako za otkljucavanje
<ivoks> problem su sms poruke ili biranje broja
<ivoks> kada ti ne detektira dodir
<ivoks> ne valja telefon
<ivoks> ne valja
<sale> bas cu ga isprobati malo u vip centru
<ivoks> nema sanse da opet uzmem htc, nabijem ih
<sale> isprobao sam nakratno sensation i gallaxy s2. Sensation je legnuo zbog robusnosti. OK, malo hardverski zaostaje u odnosu na samsung, ali ta razlika mi ne znaci previse
<ivoks> ma ne zaostaje hardverski
<sale> afaik, galaxy ima bolji CPU, amoled ekran i masu vise memorije u odnosu na Sensation. Mislim da Sensation ipak zaostaje :-)
<sale> http://www.gsmarena.com/compare.php3?idPhone2=3875
<ivoks> nema nis vise memorije
<ivoks> pitaj chakya
<ivoks> ne mozes tu svu memoriju koristiti
<sale> ne kuzim, kako ne mozes?
<sale> chaky: objasni :-) ^^
<ivoks> mislim da je samo 1,5GB odredjeno za internu memoriju
<ivoks> a ostalo je FAT
<ivoks> ako sam dobro shvatio
<ivoks> pa onda ne mozes sdcard staviti
<ivoks> al sad vec pricam napamet
<ivoks> nesto mi je ostalo u uhu, pa bolje provjeri
<civija> ivoks: koliko ti baterija izdrzi na sensationu? krace nego na desireu?
<ivoks> krace
<ivoks> najdulje je trajala na herou
<ivoks> sensation izdrzi jedan dan ako ga ne diram previse
<ivoks> ili ako je stalno na wifiu
<ivoks> ma sranje od telefona
<ivoks> os je super i sve to stoji
<ivoks> al jebes telefon koji ne izdrzi 24h
<ivoks> samsung ima vise baterije i ekran koji manje trosi
<ivoks> bolje se vidi na suncu nego desire, doduse
<ivoks> ali sve ti je to nebitno kada kud god ides, nosis punjac sa sobom
<ivoks> i jos u autu imas punjac
<SilverSpace> ivoks: zasto si ga ti ono kupio ?
<SilverSpace> kaj nisi reko da ces samsung
<ivoks> pa jesam
<ivoks> htio sam
<ivoks> i znao sam da cu pozaliti
<ivoks> ali samsung rasprodan, a desire krepao
<ivoks> to mi je vec drugi telefon koji kupujem jer mi je ovaj u dzepu riknuo
<SilverSpace> aa 
<SilverSpace> hebga
<SilverSpace> Zabrana prodaje Galaxya samo u Nizozemskoj
<Mmike> ivoks, e, a, desire, ovo ono, kad si tu da se razmjenimo za novci/mobitel, i da ti vise dam taj ram da ga upiknes?
<ivoks> pa nisam tu
<ivoks> u varazdinu sam
 * ivoks je bacio oko na lexus is220d
<ivoks> trosi ko mondeo
<ivoks> a i ide ko mondeo
<Mmike> ivoks, pa koji dio u 'kad si tu' nije jasan? :)
<ivoks> mislio sam da govoris 'kad si (vec) tu'
<ivoks> u smislu da mislis da sam tu
<jelly> ko 'tu' koga
<ivoks> sad mi se skype/htc tak srusio
<ivoks> bizarno
<ivoks> zovem iz skypea
<ivoks> pocne zvoniti na drugoj strani i ne prestaje zvoniti
<ivoks> zgasim skype, i dalje zvoni
<ivoks> ubijem data vezu, i dalje zvoni
<dru||d> duhovi :)
<ivoks> hocu odlockati screen, nista, ali i dalje zvoni
<ivoks> morao sam bateriju izvaditi
<SilverSpace> uh ovaj nece izdrzati godinu dana :)
<SilverSpace> gSharkDown zakon
<SilverSpace>  http://dl.dropbox.com/u/966116/lt.jpg
<jelly-home> mozda da lik promijeni frizuru?
<jelly-home> klinac ima bolju ;-)
<SilverSpace> blah koji prsut sam dobio a ne smijem ga jest
<calmpitbull> stavljanje novog os u vmplayer sa netbookom od 1g rama= nema smisla
<jelly-home> vrlo vjerojatno
<calmpitbull> naravno da je
<calmpitbull> i nije da nisam znao prije nego li sto sam to napravio
<calmpitbull> al budala je uvijek budala
<jelly-home> a koliko je tek onaj koji ne proba 
<calmpitbull> da al kolko je onaj koji je vec probao i zna da ne ide a proba jos jednom 
<Mmike> http://www.wimp.com/indiapakistan/
<Mmike> a ovi se oko nafte tuku :)
<Mmike> ama: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TlWxD7iUIXk&NR=1
#ubuntu-hr 2011-08-30
<calmpitbull> dobro jutro
<calmpitbull> kako da izbrisem jedan os sistema na compu pomocu ubuntu-a
<calmpitbull> trebam pomoc
<calmpitbull> nesto sam brisal i izbrisal ono sto se ocito nesmije
<calmpitbull> grub rescue>
<calmpitbull> ls (hdo,5)/boot
<calmpitbull> ls (hdo,5)/boot/grub
<calmpitbull> e onda je gotovo
<calmpitbull> kako sam se zeznuo
<calmpitbull> drek i drek
<MmikeMRMA> calmpitbull, sto bi? :)
<calmpitbull> ma izbrisao sam nesto sto nebih smi
<calmpitbull> i sada sam u grub rescue>
<calmpitbull> i idem na ls (hd0,5)/boot
<calmpitbull> onda ls (hd0,5)/boot/grub
<calmpitbull> i nakon toga nista
<calmpitbull> iako ima tu kaj bit trebal napravit
<calmpitbull> al ne vuce
<calmpitbull> kaj da napravim
<calmpitbull> nemam pojma
<calmpitbull> isao sam brisat nesto sto sam mislio da je jedan os na mom kompu
<calmpitbull> a ocito je bilo i nesto drugo
<calmpitbull> nije da imam gore blago
<calmpitbull> al i nemam ubuntu 11.04 tu
<ivoks> ne ide to tak
<ivoks> je li /boot bio na odvojenoj particiji?
<calmpitbull> kaj ja znam
<calmpitbull> kako mislis na odvojenoj particiji
<calmpitbull> ocito  ako to ne radi 
<ivoks> nista nije ocito
<ivoks> valjda ti znas kako ti je sustav izgledao
<calmpitbull> znam
<ivoks> pa je li bio na odvojenoj particiji?
<ivoks> ako je /boot prazan, onda vrlo vjerojatno je
<ivoks> osim ako nisi obrisao sadrzaj /boot direktorija
<calmpitbull> damn
<ivoks> sto uopce zelis napraviti?
<calmpitbull> zelim uci u bilo koji sistem
<MmikeMRMA> moguce je da si obrisao krivu patriciju, da :)
<MmikeMRMA> desi se nekad :)
<ivoks> da bi usao u linux, treba ti kernel
<ivoks> a kernel se nalazi u /boot
<calmpitbull> jer sada imam ispred sebe crni ekran i rescue grub
<calmpitbull> ne moguce da sam, vec jesam
<ivoks> zajeb :)
<calmpitbull> to je to kada glupan radi sam
<ivoks> jesi siguran da jesi? to je obicno mala particija
<calmpitbull> pa jesam skoro pa 100%
<ivoks> sto sve imas? (hd0,0), pa sve do (hd0,?)
<calmpitbull> jer sam bio pametan 
<ivoks> ?
<calmpitbull> nimam (hd0), (hd0,6) (hd0,5) (hd0,1)
<calmpitbull> ako na to mislis
<ivoks> dobro
<calmpitbull> jer sam bio "pametan" 
<ivoks> to su tri particije
<ivoks> sto je na hd0,6?
<ivoks> probaj ls (hd0,6)/grub
<calmpitbull> kazem ti da jedini koji bilo sto pokrece je hd0,5
<ivoks> i, nisi rekao, radi li ti ls (hd0,5)/boot/grub ili javi gresku?
<calmpitbull> ne
<calmpitbull> pici ga
<ivoks> nisam te razumio
<ivoks> radi ili ne?
<calmpitbull> radi
<ivoks> pa onda imas sustav
<calmpitbull> da ali kako do njega
<calmpitbull> odnosno u njega
<ivoks> koji je to ubuntu gore?
<calmpitbull> 11.04
<ivoks> dobro
<calmpitbull> a imao sam i win7 i backtrack
<ivoks> insmod gzio
<ivoks> insmod part_msdos
<ivoks> insmod ext2
<ivoks> (to gore ti vjerojatno sve ne treba, al za svaki slucaj)
<calmpitbull> bez ls (hd0,5)
<ivoks> set root='(hd0,5)'
<ivoks> linux /boot/vmlinuz-2(stisni tab)
<ivoks> jel ispise sto kad stisnes tab?
<calmpitbull> cekaj
<calmpitbull> i tipkovnica je neka cudna tak da moram pronac '
<ivoks> ć
<ivoks> nije cudna, nego je prava
<ivoks> :)
<calmpitbull> kaj moze "
<MmikeMRMA> prava? :) samo US tipkovnica je prava, sve ostalo je sargarepa
<calmpitbull> ili bas mora bit '
<ivoks> ć
<ivoks> stisni ć
<ivoks> MmikeMRMA: i hr_us je prava
<calmpitbull> alt gr i kaj
<ivoks> kakav altgr?
<ivoks> samo ć
<calmpitbull> nego
<ivoks> meko slovo ch
<ivoks> malo meko ch
<calmpitbull> u jebo te
<calmpitbull> evo set='root(hd0,5)' jesam
<ivoks> linux /boot/vmlinuz-2(stisni tab)
<ivoks> jel ispise sto kad stisnes tab?
<ivoks> je prva tipka na lijevo od desnog shifta
<ivoks> pise ti -_ +
<calmpitbull> nista ne ispise
<calmpitbull> ako stisnemtab
<ivoks> eh
<ivoks> onda samo ovako:
<ivoks> linux /vmlinuz root=/dev/sda5
<ivoks> initrd /initrd.img
<calmpitbull> pise unknown command linux
<calmpitbull> mislim da je to win sustav gore
<calmpitbull> na ovoj particiji
<calmpitbull> jeli to moguce
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> tocnije, nije bitno sto je na toj particiji
<calmpitbull> aha
<calmpitbull> dobro
<ivoks> jel to grub2 ili grub1?
<calmpitbull> previse pitas
<ivoks> cista instalacija ubuntua ili upgrade
<calmpitbull> upgrade
<ivoks> od neke stare verzije?
<ivoks> tj... od koje
<calmpitbull> 10.04
<ivoks> jel pise grub> ili grub rescue??
<calmpitbull> grub rescue>
<ivoks> ok
<ivoks> insmod normal
<ivoks> normal
<ivoks> linux /vmlinuz root=/dev/sda5
<ivoks> initrd /initrd.img
<ivoks> boot
<ivoks> nakon sto upises 'normal', trebao bi se pojaviti grub?
<ivoks> grub>
<calmpitbull> od kud ivoks to sve znas...
<dodobas> calmpitbull: pa procitao je manual, za razliku od...
<calmpitbull_> izbacilo me
<calmpitbull_> od kud ti to sve znas ivoks
<ivoks> 09:21 < dodobas> calmpitbull: pa procitao je manual, za razliku od...
<calmpitbull_> he he
<calmpitbull_> ima manual ?
<ivoks> ljudska lijenost je uvijek dobar izvor finacijske stabilnosti i prosperiteta
<calmpitbull_> gdje smo ostali
<ivoks> pa jesi napravio sve sto sam ti rekao?
<ivoks> kavica...
<calmpitbull> evo me opet
<dodobas> kokice :)
<calmpitbull> nemam pojma zasto me tolko izbacuje
<calmpitbull> hello
<calmpitbull> nije bad da izbrisem sve dole, jer ionak nemam bas nista posebno na disku
<calmpitbull> al kada mi ne zeli ni to bootat
<ivoks> kava, duhan
<ivoks> pa jesi napravio sve sto sam ti rekao?
<ivoks> rata za lexus bi bila 3000kn
<calmpitbull> izbacilo ne tako da nemam pojma kaj si rekel
<ivoks> sto si zadnje upisao?
<dodobas> e Mmike nisam ti niti rekao... bio sam se igrao nesto s redisom
<calmpitbull> nista cekao sam odgovor na grub rescue>
<ivoks> insmod normal
<ivoks> normal
<dodobas> tj. redis-graph, za koji sam prilagodio osnovni Dijkstra algoritam za trazenje najkraceg puta
<ivoks> jel se onda promijeni u grub> ili je i dalje grub rescue>?
<dodobas> i ok radi... s 10mil zapisa
<ivoks> tko zna programirati ovdje?
<dodobas> iako se sigurno moze optimizirati, vise je bilo proof-of-concept
<ivoks> ciljane platforme: ubuntu, android
<calmpitbull> kada napisem grub rescue>insmod normal ispadne no such parition
<ivoks> insmod normal
<ivoks> no such partition?
<ivoks> hm...
<ivoks> ok, ajde ovo onda
<Mmike> dodobas, kul kul :)
<ivoks> set prefix=(hd0,5)/boot/grub/
<ivoks> set root=(hd0,5)
<dodobas> Mmike: recimo 30% ode na redis 70% na python
<ivoks> pa onda
<ivoks> insmod normal
<ivoks> pa:
<ivoks> normal
<ivoks> no, ne zna nitko programirati? :)
<Mmike> ivoks, kaj treba?
<dodobas> Mmike: https://code.geoinfo.geof.hr/javni/py_redis_graph/ imam i podatke ako zelis ...
<ivoks> Mmike: mozda gledam da zaposlim nekog programera :)
<Mmike> ivoks, hah :)
<Mmike> ivoks, kol'ko novaca si mu spreman davati? :)
<Mmike> dodobas, zelim! mario@splivalo.hr, sam kaj ne stignem ovaj cas pogledati
<ivoks> zaposlim u smislu zaposlim, ne da outsourcam obrtu
<ivoks> jos ako zna sistemasit... super
<calmpitbull> the symbol 'grub_xputs' not found
<ivoks> calmpitbull: onda si najebo
<ivoks> nema osnovnih grub modula
<ivoks> dakle, /boot bi je unisten
<calmpitbull> i sto mogu sada
<calmpitbull> drek na sibici
<calmpitbull> ili
<ivoks> mozes bootat rescue cd i izvuci dokumente
<calmpitbull> a onda sve ponovno reinstalirat
<ivoks> mislim, ja bi to sebi rijesio instalacijo ruba
<ivoks> al to je sve prekomplicirano za objasniti preko irca
<calmpitbull> he he .....hvala ti na pomoci
<ivoks> ako ti je bitno... moze se platiti, pa doci na lokaciju i popraviti :)
<calmpitbull> moze imam za kavu :)
<ivoks> ili cak samo butati rescue, pa se spojim
<ivoks> to ce te kostati manje :D
<calmpitbull> mali makijato
<calmpitbull> rofl
<ivoks> sorry :)
<calmpitbull> nema panike
<ivoks> ne radim vise za pive i kave :D
<calmpitbull> tak i treba
<ivoks> Mmike: jesi zainteresiran?
<calmpitbull> evo vec stavljam gore jedini sustav koji imam tu ;)
<Mmike> ivoks, uvijek
<calmpitbull> bude i to sluzilo svrsi
<Mmike> ivoks, al' malo vise detalja bi zgodno bilo :)
<ivoks> Mmike: nema frke
<calmpitbull> hej calm kaj si dobrog napravil nadas ujutro .......srusio sam kompic, hvala na pitanju
<dodobas> Mmike: 41mb .7z ?
<dodobas> jel ti to puno za mail
<Mmike> tja
<Mmike> jel' mosh nekud za wget ostavit?
<Mmike> recimo, na ubuntu-hr?
<Mmike> A, nisi vise u udruzi :)
 * Mmike winks
<ivoks> dropbox? ubuntu one?
<dodobas> Mmike: evo samo tren
<drj_cro> jutar
<calmpitbull> jutar
<Mmike> bogme imam fino smazane noge :)
<SilverSpace> samsung ce ih sve presisati http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/samsung--bada-valovima/110630.aspx
<SilverSpace> jutroooooo
<ivoks> mulci
<jelly> tuljci
<Mmike> konacno!
<Mmike> klijent hoce full-blown postgres solution!
<obruT> jadan, ni ne zna sto ga ceka :)
<Mmike> zna, zna ;)
<Mmike> http://www.jutarnji.hr/markusevacka-dubrava--duguljaste-zivotinjice-gmizu-u-vodi-iz-slavine/969579/
<igcek> decki
<igcek> koji je kul i besplatan program za analizu wireless signala
<igcek> moze i win i linux
<obruT> kakvi su to kul programi ?
<dodobas> kakvi su to besplatni programi?
<igcek> kul je da ima što više info lijepo predstavljen (a'la grafovi i to), besplatan... pa neznam šta da kazem? ?:/ 
<ivoks> WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<Mmike> igcek, kaj bi ti analizirao?
<obruT> treba analizirat zenske sise, a ne nekakve wireless signale...
<Mmike> obruTa u topic!
<Mmike> u topic!
<Mmike> 90% PHP programera su idijoti
<ivoks> koliko republika kina ima stanovnika?
<ivoks> okvirno
<ivoks> 23 milijuna
<Mmike> ?
<Mmike> 1.3 milijarde
<Mmike> rekao bih :)
<Mmike> ha, nisam puno filo :)
<Mmike> fulo
<ivoks> ne, prc, roc
<ivoks> er
<ivoks> ne prc, roc
<ivoks> republika kina, ne narodna republika kina :)
<ivoks> http://hr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Republika_Kina
<ivoks> praonica novca :)
<ivoks> nitko ih ne priznaje, a svi tamo nesto proizvode :)
<civija> chaky: ping
<ivoks> sale: ovi zadnji updatei su popravili touchscreen probleme
<ivoks> U Zagrebu više centara nego u Beču, prosjek za RH 250 kvadrata
<sale> ivoks: odlicno. Thx na info. Mislim da ga definitivno ubrzo uzimam
<ivoks> naravno, ne centara u kojima se proizvodi, vec preprodaje
<Mmike> jebote
<Mmike> ovo nisam znao, ivoks :)
<Mmike> da je tajvan u biti 'republika kina'
<Mmike> hah! :)
<ivoks> RegioPlan navodi da prosječno kućanstvo na odjeću izdvoji oko 930 eura na godinu, dok Slovaci potroše 750, Česi 580, a Poljaci tek 520 eura.
<Mmike> jel' se nekome krpa mega-sjebata PHP aplikacija?
<Mmike> 200 kuna sat, cca 20 sati posla, do nedjelje mora biti gotovo?
<ivoks> mogu pitati :)
<Mmike> aj plz
<Mmike> idem na tviter metnit
<ivoks> ne javlja se
<Mmike> koji debil, koji koji koji debil
<Mmike> lik si je svoj frejmvrk napravio
<Mmike> :) i ima oko 350 sajtova na njemu, i sad mu se svi izzivljavaju na tome :)
<Mmike> bwah., nemam upaljac
<ivoks> dobra ideja
<ivoks> hahahaha
<ivoks> "Dear Slashdot: would you kindly take a look at our little project, PTVS — Python Tools for Visual Studio? It helps you develop Python (using any interpreter, not just IronPython) and comes with a few other goodies. Spare no punches."
<ivoks> by Microsoft
<ivoks> Dear Slashdot :)
<SilverSpace> ovaj ubuntu svako malo reboot trazi
<SilverSpace> postali ko windozi
<SilverSpace> dobro je Mmike reko neki dan :D
<SilverSpace> uh http://www.gadgeterija.net/2011/08/29/racunalo-od-25-quake-3/
<SilverSpace> malo sam sumnjicav prema tome
<ivoks> kakav reboot?
<SilverSpace> nakon nadogradnje :)
<ivoks> pa koristis razvojnu verziju :)
<ivoks> upgrade trazi samo za novi kernel, novi libc, novi udev ili tako nesto
<SilverSpace> ovo je bio natty
<SilverSpace> mislim da je paket gstreamer
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Or1-kN2z1iM#!
<calmpitbull> evo stavlja se novi ubuntu
<SilverSpace> zar opet :)
<calmpitbull> rofl
<calmpitbull> ha ha ha ah
<calmpitbull> danas jos nisam
<calmpitbull> to je moj ritual
<calmpitbull> jos malo pa cu otvorit ubuntu podrsku na telefon
<calmpitbull> a to je to kada se ide brisat ono sto se ne treba, i to jos uz jutarnju kavu u 7:00 ujutro. Sa mislima jos ovo obrisem i to je to
<Mmike> kako da pobrojim hitove po sajtovima
<Mmike> tj
<Mmike> imam /var/www/site[1|2|3|4...]/logs direktorije di imam hrpetinu access logova
<Mmike> i za neki time period moram vidjeti koji je od tih sajtova imao najveci promet
<Mmike> tj, najvise hitova
<Mmike> suggestions? :)
<jelly> grep |wc -l
<jelly> ak ne moras grepati da bi dobio vremenski period, onda samo wc -l
<Mmike> pa da
<Mmike> al'
<Mmike> imam vremenski period
<Mmike> recimo me zadnjih 12 sati samo zanima
<Mmike> bah
<Mmike> zadnjih 10 sati
<Mmike> tj, sve od danas
<Mmike> good enough :)
<Mmike> toplo je
<Mmike> 27C
<SilverSpace> 28
<Mmike> bogme
<SilverSpace> http://www.autosport.hr/
<Mmike> ahahaha
<Mmike> mysql
<Mmike> lol lol
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> znao sam da ce ti se to svidati :))
<sale> mah, nista sto jedan repair baze ne moze popraviti :-)
<SilverSpace> sale: valjda sam zaradio pivo kaj sam razveselio Mmike  :)
<sale> SilverSpace: c-c-c, samo se za cugu grebes :-)
<SilverSpace> i to za cugu koju ne smijem pit :)
<sale> e :-)
<jelly-home> eh ta jumla
<Mmike> how to program in python - part 26
<Mmike> wtf? :)
<dodobas> Mmike: ? 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj ti nije jasno
<chaky> Mmike: rolanje je tako gay :P
<SilverSpace> nije ovaj shotwell ni tako losh
<calmpitbull> koji je problem sa ti broadcomovim wireles karticam. Instalira se u additional drivers al naravno da ne radi
<chaky> ja na laptopu imam broadcom wifi karticu i radi bez problema
<dodobas> ja imam broadcom karticu i korisim driver koji nije bas za nju...
<calmpitbull> svi osim mene naravno
<calmpitbull> i kada idem i ifconfig je nema
<calmpitbull> bas suer
<calmpitbull> super
<calmpitbull> i sve ponovno sredjivati pa to je super
<calmpitbull> i jos sam si izbirsao onu bash scriptu
<calmpitbull> pa bas za poludit
<calmpitbull> al ne
<calmpitbull> sve je ok
<calmpitbull> svijet je lijep
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> imas male zelene
<calmpitbull> nadam se da pricas o tabletama a ne o svemircima
<calmpitbull> idem ja
<Mmike> chaky, yeps, totalno sam gay :) i sve one curice koje rolaju su isto gay :)
<Mmike> pao sam, btw :)
<Mmike> natuko se malcice :)
<chaky> Mmike: muskog vidjeti na rolama, c c c :)
<chaky> usporedjujes se s curama na rolama, alo
<chaky> buuuu
<chaky> idem ca
<calmpitbull> kaj nije cudno da se moja wifi kartica ne vidi kada ifconfig | grep wlan
<calmpitbull> a kao driveri su gore a jos bolje je to da radi
<calmpitbull> nista mi vise nije jasno na tom svijetu....koji vrag nisam neo
#ubuntu-hr 2011-08-31
<calmpitbull> dobro jutro
<calmpitbull> nadam se da danas necu nesto zeznuti :)
<Mmike> calmpitbull, budi oprezan :)
<calmpitbull> biti cu....bas gledam zasto se moja wifi ne vidi kao wlan0 vec kao eth1
<calmpitbull> i ako zeznem kaj sada....barem nesto naucim
<Neuromanc> jutro
<Mmike> bok neuroncek
<Mmike> heh
<Mmike> downloadiram sad nesto, veliko, 4 gige iso, 6.8 Mb/sec
<Mmike> i krenem slat mail od kojih 250 MB, i uploada ga 1Mb/sec
<Mmike> a download ostao isto
<Mmike> TO ti je DSL
<obruT> nije to nist, kolega iz firme testira IAD-ove, doma mu provukli optiku, ima oko 230 Mbps link :)
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> Paralela: Ja: Wo-ha, mazda demio mi ide 10 sekundi do stotke od kad sam (ubaci auto-geek-nerd stuff ehre). Jenson Button: Nije to nist, moj McLarren ide do stotke za 3 sekunde
<Mmike> :)
<obruT> ah, formulasi :P :)
<Mmike> odnosno, ja nemam mogucnosti testirati takvo sto jer radim di/sto radim :) pa mi ovo sto mi amis nudi preurnebesno super
<Mmike> obruT, di da si odem kupit lulicu, i di da mi instaliraju to?
<obruT> kak si zadovoljan sa stabilnoscu veze i tako to ?
<Mmike> lulica = produzetak/povisivac guvernala na bajku
<obruT> znam sto je lulica :)
<obruT> di si kupio bajk ?
<Mmike> obruT, nikakvih prigovora nemam na amis sto se tice interneta. Zna se desit, jednom godisnje, da mi najednom se brzina dlanja smanji na tipa 4 mbita, i onda nazovem, i onda oni reset naprave, i onda radi. 
<Mmike> Od frenda :) 
<Mmike> Kona Blast, stara jedno 4-5 godina
<obruT> onda odi do ciklocentra to obavit
<obruT> IMHO, bajk je najbolje servisirat i apgrejdat tamo di je kupljen ili kod zastupnika za doticne modele
<Mmike> neamm pojma di je kupljen :/
<obruT> a i meni se cini da ciklocentar ima najbolji servis
<Mmike> a di su oni?
<obruT> ako je kupljen u HR, vjerojatno je kupljen u ciklocentru
<obruT> oni su blizu maksimira :)
<obruT> Jurja Ves 30a
<Mmike> auh
<Mmike> znam , da
<obruT> bas gledam web, jebote, nemaju kone bez diskova
<obruT> koji im je k
<Mmike> di im je web
<Mmike> ja ansao neki
<Mmike> al' je to samo za sarajevo
<Mmike> aha, naso
<SilverSpace> jutrooo
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj si napravio sa lulicom
<Mmike> nistr
<Mmike> ocu ju kupit
<SilverSpace> kaj ti prenisko
<Mmike> http://www.ciklo-centar.hr/new/artikli.asp?ID=610
<Mmike> kona blast 2010
<Mmike> 3900 kuna
<Mmike> taki bike bi si kupio, recimo, a ovaj koji imam dao curi
<Mmike> uzeo bi si samo vecu ramu, naravno
<SilverSpace> sklopivi :)
<obruT> al doticni bajk ima acera shifere i mjenjac :P
<obruT> ova KONA Fire Mountain Deluxe 2010  za tu cijenu bi bila super da umjesto faking mehanickih diskova ima recimo nekakve dobre v-brakeove
<obruT> mislim da bih odmah otisao u ducan i kupio jer je izgleda doslo vrijeme za zamjenit ovaj moj stari bajk
<obruT> ne isplati se vise ulagat u njega
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> kone su precijenjene
<obruT> s ovim jesenskim snizenjeme, cijene su taman ok :)
<ivoks> za te novce - http://www.ciklus.hr/katalog/view/1202/
<ivoks> za tih par kunica, puno bolji bike od kone
<ivoks> bilo koje :)
<SilverSpace> slazem se
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> ova vilica na meridi je zadnje smece
<ivoks> ne bi se slozio
<Mmike> cek cek
<Mmike> kaj fali mehanickim diskovima?
<ivoks> pouzdanost
<ivoks> nesto sto je bitno za kocnice :)
<Mmike> pouzdanost?
<Mmike> po cemu je mehanicki disk manje (ili vise) pouzdan od vbrakea?
<Mmike> i uopce, koja je svrha hidraulickih diskova
<Mmike> lakse stisces?
<Mmike> manja sansa da di pukne sajla?
<Mmike> ili buzir s uljem? :)
<Mmike> obruT, de, prosvijetljuj!
<obruT> Mmike: http://forum.hr/showpost.php?p=35158524&postcount=3063
<obruT> da ne trubim bezveze, znam da se na netu o tome pricalo N puta
<obruT> osobno iskustvo: cura ima jeftine mehanicke diskove, stalno neke pizdarije pogotovo kod stavljanja i skidanja kotaca, faking plocicu koja koci je vec vise puta trebalo podesavat da ne koci odnosno da uopce pocne kocit
<obruT> skinem kotac, stavim nazad, kotaci se ne okrecu, pogledam, plocica pomaknuta, pa se jebi sa postavljanjem
<dodobas> disk bilokakav...
<dodobas> imam svinute felge i vozim se tako vec par godina
<obruT> a nek malo skrivis rotor i sve si sjebo :)
<dodobas> s v-brake svako malo na ispravljene felge...
<dodobas> obruT: pa vratis ga natrag
<ivoks> dodobas: tesko da je to + za kocnice
<ivoks> dodobas: prije je minus za tebe :)
<ivoks> ako se vozis sa spiganim felgama
<dodobas> a gle...
<dodobas> meni je pukla zbica i napravio sam 30km...
<ivoks> i avion ce letjeti s jednim motorom
<Mmike> ja imam diskove, mehanicke na svom bajku
<dodobas> jer nije bilo alternative
<Mmike> i nemam nikakvih bedova
<Mmike> stovise, odusevljen sam kako to koci
<dodobas> pakne sam promjienio nakon 10000km
<obruT> vjerojatno se ni ne vozis previse :) a ni ne gonjas bicikl po svuda
<Mmike> sad sam se na moru vozio sa vbrakeovima, i em moram jace stiskat, em mi se cini da koci puno losije
<Mmike> al' dobro, nisam imao nit prednju suspenziju pa sam se cijeli tresao, pa mozda i zato
<obruT> a kad smo vec kod voznje... odo se ja vozit :)
<obruT> cujemo se poslije...
<Mmike> ja cu danas isto malo do grada bickalom
<Mmike> a moram si ovaj tjedan kupit tu lulu
<Mmike> ili sad neznam mozda da si kupim novi bajk a ovaj curi dan
<dodobas> ja svaki dan na posao i s posla
<Mmike> jedino kaj je moj sic katastrofa koji imam
<Mmike> ovaj na moru s kojim sam se vozio je prejeben
<Mmike> em ima rupu ' za jaja', em je meksi, em je bolje postavljen (nije vodoravan, nego mu nos lagano ide prema dolje)
<Mmike> ok, ja nemam kineski baj
<Mmike> jk
<Mmike> pa brijem da su mi diskovi bas ok
<Mmike> i ovo s modulacijom ne stoji
<Mmike> bar koliko sam se ja uvjerio, puno finije mogu dozirati kocnicu na diskovima nego na vbraketu
<Mmike> plus na 'starim' vbrakeovima (one koje actually izgledaju kao V a ne kao H) sam lomio sajle svako malo
<Mmike> istina je da je jedna plocica fixna, al' nisam jos s time imao bedova
<dodobas> ja simuliram ABS... koliko fino mogu dozirati
<dodobas> dodavanjem prednje ili oduzimanjem straznje
<ivoks> nego...
<ivoks> "E, sad... ako netko na silu želi mehaničke diskove, a ne V-brake (naročito kod jeftinih bicikala, kod kojih se ne isporučuje Avid mehanika, koja je navodno najbolja - nisam isprobao ), neka ne pita iskusne za savjet...."
<ivoks> kakav crtic na htr2
<ivoks> o liku koji nije mogao obaviti nuzdu
<ivoks> a za kucnog ljubimca ima... prdez
<SilverSpace> Da bi platio račun u restoranu opljačkao benzinsku preko puta
<SilverSpace> ;)
<jelly> pošten lopov
<Mmike> o stupid chrome
<Mmike> kaze 'popup blocked'
<Mmike> al' nema 'allow this popup just once'
<SilverSpace> Mmike> ili buzir s uljem? ???
<SilverSpace> nema u njemu ulje
<Mmike> nego?
<SilverSpace> sajla
<SilverSpace> ulje ti je samo u rucki i kocnicama
<Mmike> ma da?
<Mmike> heh :)
<SilverSpace> ;)
<SilverSpace> gwibber dobio purge od mene
<Mmike> kaj je to?
<SilverSpace> twitter app
<SilverSpace> ubuntu defoult
<Mmike> a ,da
<Mmike> govon
<Mmike> govno
<Neuromanc> ..
<obruT> eh, kratka ali slatka voznjica :) dovrseno mappiranje predgradja Slunja :)
<Mmike> jos si tamo!? :)
<Mmike> kak internet radi tamo? DSL ili mobitel?
<obruT> DSL, stari uzeo, bio malo skeptican, sad se ne skida sa raznoraznih portala :)
<obruT> nazalost, veceras se vracam u Zg :P
<obruT> jos cu nakon rucka na voznjicu i kupanac na Korani...
<obruT> ma nema do malih mjesta na rijekama ili jezerima :)
<Mmike> ima, mala mjesta na otocima :)
<Mmike> al' da, kuzim gust, skroz :)
<Mmike> meni su one rastoke super
<Mmike> to je jedino di sam bio
<Mmike> a to je hype, siguran sam da ima jebackihij mjesta
<obruT> ma lijepo je na otocima, ali si ogranicen ako zelis napravit nekakvu biciklisticku turu :)
<obruT> Mmike: ima mjesta doslovno kod centra grada koja su lijepsa, a ekipa nije ni svjesna da im je pred nosom :)
<obruT> recimo, malo tko uopce razmislja da 100m od robne kuce u centru tece Slunjcica ;) da je iza toga kanjon :)
<Mmike> hm
 * Mmike slini sad
<obruT> doslovno se iza robne kuce spustis 100m dolje i kraj rijeke si
<obruT> odozgora se uopce ne kuzi to :)
<obruT> i uz rijeku ima super putic za setnju, mir, tisina, nigdje zive duse
<obruT> al to je nesto sto necu ucrtat u OSM, nadam se da nitko ni nece :)
<obruT> neke stvari trebaju ostat takve
<Mmike> hehehe
<Mmike> :)
<calmpitbull> ok decki ja mislim da sam nakon dugo premisljanja skuzio kaj zelim biti  :) znate da ste me jednom pitali o podjelil ljude, odnosno kompjuterase na par djelova....e sada tko bi se sjetio, ja bih strasno zelio postati administrator. Sada sto da ucim kako najbrze do toga i tako, hvala na info...kao uvijek vas zabavljac calmpitbull
<obruT> calmpitbull: administrator cega ? :)
<calmpitbull> sistema
<civija> 'kako najbrze do toga' :)
<calmpitbull> da imas servere i da ih furas kak treba pomazes ljudima kako se stavljauju stvari na to i tako
<obruT> dug i trnovit put je do toga :)
<calmpitbull> imam skarice
<civija> strojem za putovanje kroz vrijeme ces najbrze
<calmpitbull> imam u garazi
<calmpitbull> nesto ne radi ove dane al budemo vidjeli
<civija> jednog dana ... za par godina ..., kad i ako postanes administrator onda ces skuzit da si trebao zeljeti nesto drugo :)
<calmpitbull> he he
<calmpitbull> ja bi bas to evo ga rekao sam i neka svemir zna
<obruT> dobar admin, osim poznavanja samog OS-a bi trebao znati ponesto o mrezama i protokolima, barem jedan skriptni jezik i imati ponesto znanja o programiranju, imati opcenito ideje o tome kako rade operacijski sustavi, imati ideju o nekim common servisima tipa web, ldap, snmp, ...
<calmpitbull> to te ja pitam obruT
<calmpitbull> to je info koji trebam
<Mmike> calmpitbull, nemoj to htjeti biti
<Mmike> nauci programirati, sistemasenje ce doci samo po sebi
<calmpitbull> Mmike: a kaj da zelim
<calmpitbull> Mmike ti imas uvijek dobar odgovor
<Mmike> programiranje je puno zanimljivije, actually stvaras nesto
<Mmike> a k'o sistemac samo preslagujes nesto sto je netko drugi vec napravio i radis se pametan oko toga
<calmpitbull> znam al kada ima tolko toga vani
<calmpitbull> zbog faksa trebam c++ i bash, ajde to mi je ok
 * Mmike zna, me sistemasi ozbiljno zadnjih skoro godinu dana, jebali ih serveri i apacheti i mysqlovi
<obruT> Mmike: u potpunosti se slazem :) pogotovo ako imas zanimljive projekte i kad se podrucje tu i tamo promjeni
<Mmike> eto, drug turbo, balasevic lover, uopce mnogo simpatican momak osim kad pocnje kenjati o ORMovima, zna :)
<obruT> sistemasenje te cesto dovodi u komunikaciju s korisnikom, a to ne zelis :)
<Mmike> a i programiranje isto, al' dobro :) ja kad tipkam kod sav sam sretan nekako
<Mmike> kad moram slagat nekom nesto onda mi je to tlaka
<calmpitbull> ma meni je dobro radit sa ljudima nije panika to
<obruT> :)
<Mmike> bilo mi zanimljivo prva dva mjeseca, sad mi vec lagano pun kufer
<Mmike> calmpitbull,  heh. Ljudi su glupi, najcesce. 
<calmpitbull> znam radio sa njima al nije mi to panike
<calmpitbull> fakat nije
<civija> calmpitbull: kad budes radio s njima par godina u ozbiljnoj firmi onda tek mozes zakljucit je li ti dobro radit s njima :)
<calmpitbull> radio ja sa ljudima dosta dugo...i kazem jos jednom nije bad. Naravno da ima kretena, al kada ga sjebes ga sjebes
<civija> a sta si ti to tocno radio s njima?
<calmpitbull> prve godine sam istrjerivo dugove :) onda sam radio na projektima za ean odsnosno gs1 kodove, onda u komp shopu, pa imao svoj duckas i tako
<calmpitbull> i jos prek telefona na slovenskom telekomu
<civija> duckas?
<Mmike> istjerivao dugove?
<Mmike> pa jel' jos radis to, imam ja par tih nekih sto neznam sto bi s njima
<calmpitbull> ducan
<jelly> rockas
<jelly> sokich
<SilverSpace> :) 
<jelly> itd
<jelly> (ich)
<SilverSpace> fukich 
<Mmike> drekich :)
<civija> nije ni cudo da se Pauletic buni protiv zagrebackog slenga u crticima :)
<jelly> ima praf
<Mmike> ja bih jos jednu kavu
<jelly> jadna djeca u Srbiji nauce purgerski
<Mmike> al' ak ju popijem pjevat cu na pazuhe
<jelly> *sablazn*
<civija> Mmike: mozda nije istjerivao dugove nego duhove :)
<civija> mozda je tipfeler :)
<jelly> Mmike: caj, crni ili zeleni
<calmpitbull> dugove
<calmpitbull> tako je 
<SilverSpace> egzorcist :)
<Mmike> jelly, nemam
<Mmike> a i nije mi to fino, kava mi je bas fina
<jelly> pf
<Mmike> otkrio sam da doma imam kavu koju sam iz Kenije dofurao davno
<Mmike> i sad si na-turski to kuvam
<Mmike> i super mi je :)
<jelly> http://www.antaris.az/img/product/large/485.jpeg
<jelly> covjek se zapita zasto je nema u nasim ducanima
<CrazyLemon> haha :D
<Mmike> super mi je kad sam glup
<dodobas> Mmike: pa to je najbolje :D
<Mmike> pa da :)
<Mmike> sad sam se tako fino zblamirao na #mysql :)
<Mmike> reko, kako ovo ne radi: SELECT bla FROM tra WHERE foo = 1 WHERE bar = 2 :)
<dodobas> u topic
<Mmike> tek kad sam pejsto sve sam skuzio da sam majmun :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> vjecita borba sa vjetrenjacama 
<SilverSpace> http://dnevnik.hr/vijesti/automotiv/stize-osvjezeni-ford-focus-rs.html
<SilverSpace> di je ivoks :)
<calmpitbull> trci po sumi
<jelly> kako ne radi?  Nikako!
<ivoks> muahahahahahahaha!!!!
<ivoks> SilverSpace: Ford je zavrsena prica
 * ivoks gleda na Lexusa sad
<SilverSpace> index.hr ne radi
<SilverSpace> ivoks: ma da
<jelly> "...and nothing of value was lost"
<ivoks> kaj ma da?
<SilverSpace> od kad to :))
<ivoks> od kada sto? od kada gledam na lexusa?
<SilverSpace> pa da 
<ivoks> od svoje 17. godine
<SilverSpace> znam da brijes na ford
<ivoks> imao sam samo jednu sliku autu u svojoj sobi
<jelly> nekome se ne dopada Rohatinski
<ivoks> IS220
<ivoks> a sad se pruzaju razne mogucnosti :)
<SilverSpace> ode Hecimovic
<SilverSpace> u olimpiju izgleda
<Mmike> ivoks, a da odmah kupis neki bently ili tako nesto? :) stas se zajebavat s ovim narodnim autima :)
<Neuromanc> ocu ja narodni auto
<ivoks> Mmike: polako, bit ce i to... to kad navrsim 40
<ivoks> ti lexusi su jeftiniji i bolji od audia, a pogledaj koliko ljudi vozi audi
<Mmike> Ja znam 4 lika koji furaju lexuse, sluzbene, i nisu prezadovoljni, vele da su cesto na servisima
<Mmike> ne kuzim, doduse, zasto
<Mmike> to su toyote u biti
<Mmike> a toyote su mrak auti
<jelly> mozda ne bi bili na servisima da su privatni
<jelly> uzmi u obzir kak se sluzbeni auti gaze
<Mmike> neznam
<Mmike> frend imao audija dugo vremena, veli da mu se manje kvario od mercedesa koji je vozio njegov stari
<SilverSpace> ne znam ni ja
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> iako ja, pored mazde, nebih nikad pitao za nista drugo :)
<ivoks> 1000 ljudi, 1000 prica
<Mmike> kad si mali imas hondu, kad narastes imas mazdu
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> kad imas anekdotalni primjer nemas nist
<ivoks> znam i ja ljude koji voze mercedes, pa zale
<ivoks> zale za novcima koje su dali
<ivoks> a vozili su forda prije
<ivoks> naravno, u imotskom neces naci nikoga da se zali
<ivoks> isto kao i u albaniji
<ivoks> oni voze mecke ne zato jer su dobre, vec zbog neobasnjivog fenomena mozga
<SilverSpace> 28
<SilverSpace> lol
<Mmike> hah
 * Mmike zaradiio najlaksih 1000 kuna ikad!
<Mmike> covjek presao na debian squeeze koji ima sh linkan na dash, a prije je imao na bash
<Mmike> i pol skripti mu ne radi
<nvucinic> pa đes
<nvucinic> budz0r: 
<nvucinic> Mmike: 1k za to ? :) 
<Mmike> pa da, za proci kroz oko 250 njegovih skritpti i promijeniti /bin/sh u /bin/bash na pocetku
<Mmike> kad netko nezna ,a pravi se idijot, sta da mu radim
<Mmike> trebao sam mu ivoksa poslati, on bi mu i 5k kuna uzeo :)
<ivoks> da, masa ljudi pise ne-posix skripte, a zove posix shell
<ivoks> zovu
<jelly> ili vratiš link na bash
<jelly> pa uzmes jos 1000kn kod iduceg dist-upgradea <g>
<Mmike> jelly,  :) LOL :)
<jelly> treba planirat za budućnost
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> ja bi mu to napravio kak spada, ovo sto je Mmike napravio, i naplatio vise
<ivoks> ipak se dobro odradjen posao vise placa
<ivoks> i bonus, siguran je kod nadogradnje :)
<ivoks> moras stvarati renome :)
<jelly> ma moram... da ne velim, za početak naplatiti 2010 i 2011
<Neuromanc> sreca pa ne radim nenaplative stvari zasad...
<Mmike> http://perfectlytimedphotos.com./perfectly-timed-photo/popular/7317-guy-in-the-black-shirt-y
<jelly> ne kuzim o cem se radi
<Mmike> tekst ispod slike
<Mmike> http://perfectlytimedphotos.com./perfectly-timed-photo/popular/7291-i-hope-to-god-this-has-been <- a u pm
<SilverSpace> ssd MTBF deklariran na dva milijuna sati.
<Mmike> preko 100 godina
<Mmike> dobro je :)
<SilverSpace> pitanje koliko oni garantiraju za uredaj
<SilverSpace> 180G 380$
<jelly> SilverSpace: 2M sati uz koliko iopsa na dan
<jelly> 228 godina.  Khm.
<SilverSpace> yep
<SilverSpace> jelly: to ne pise
<jelly> znaci ak ih kupis 200, 6-7 ce ih se pokvarit u tri godine
<SilverSpace> da i 228 podjelis na cetri ok je
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> vecina kvarova diska je uzrok struja tj. ne adekvatna napajanja
<SilverSpace> to vrijedi i za stare mehanicke diskove
<Mmike> ja imam 5 diskova, 2 WDa 2 segate i jednog maxtora od 320G u kistri, vec 3 godine rade konstantno bez bedova
<Mmike> nikako da upgradeiram to u 2TB diskove
<Mmike> mrzim mrzim mrzim web sucelja
<Mmike> i kad moram nesto preko toga napraviti
<SilverSpace> meni do sad riknuo samo jedan 250G segate star cca3G
<SilverSpace> samo stao prestao se vrtiti i ni makac 
<SilverSpace> konacno da se netko opametio http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/iso-vhd-osmici/110648.aspx
<jelly> loopback device yay
<SilverSpace> u hebote led http://is.gd/ltZB4N
#ubuntu-hr 2011-09-01
<calmpitbull> dobro jutro ....ghostbuster is here
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/sport/clanak/iz-kalendara-f1-izbacena-velika-nagrada-turske/569385.aspx
<Mmike> najzanimljivije
<Mmike> debili, pa to se zna od kad je zadnji put vozena turska
<Mmike> steta, pre super staza
<dodobas> pa moraju napraviti mjesta za nove herman tilke smece staze
<igustin> tko zna boost?
<Mmike> igustin, libboost?
<dodobas> i developeri boosta imaju problema, igustin budi realna :D
<Mmike> dodobas, kak to mislis - smece staze? :) pa super mu je turska, onak, bas je super :)
<dodobas> Mmike: ma nove...
<igustin> dodobas: realnA?!? :O
<dodobas> igustin: da :P
<igustin> dodobas: ke? trebam li dokazivati svoj spol? celavost nije dovoljna? :D
<igustin> Mmike: da, recimo
<igustin> Mmike: radis s time?
<dodobas> Mmike: tipa, sad ce napraviti stazu ispod vode u dubaiu... koja je 50% ispod vode u see through tunelima :D
<calmpitbull> za forumulu ispod vode
<Mmike> igustin, ne bas, nesto sam radio davno prije, al' slabo kontam
<igustin> Mmike: mozes o tome odrzati predavanje na LKLK? http://is.gd/CUdEQq
<Mmike> jako dvojbeno :)
<Mmike> vise znam o oracletu i redhatu nego o tome :)
<Mmike> dodobas, to je fakt neki, ili?
<calmpitbull> dodobas: kakvu stazu ispod vode
<obruT> igustin: zasto za konfu trazite bas nekog tko ce pricati o boostu ? :)
<dodobas> Mmike, calmpitbull eto... nije ne moguce :D
<Mmike> dodobas, naravno da nije, al'... jel' to fakt neki, ili eto, zelja? :)
<dodobas> Mmike: pa to ce biti kuul, onda se samo pustiti more na stazu... nece je morati zalijevati prskalicama
<ivoks> super...
<ivoks> bas super
<ivoks> prosao neki spam u kojem pise 'vas email vise ne radi, posaljite nam username i password kako bi ga osposobili'
<ivoks> i nekoliko debila je popusila foru i sad imam probleme
<Mmike> Nda
<Mmike> super mi je bio od Kladarica stari
<ivoks> a ne bi nis rekao da to nisu sve redom intelektualci i visokoobrazovani ljudi
<jelly-home> popusili babelfish prijevod?
<Mmike> kad je svima poslao mail: "Molim vas, nemojte davati svoje passworde NIKADA, NIKOME! Zar je to toliko tesko shvatiti?!"
<ivoks> jebes te hrv. fakultete kada budale ne znaju raspoznati los prijevod
<ivoks> ne znam sto bi rekao
<Mmike> probaj sa: 'vi ste idijot'
<Neuromanc> :)
<Mmike> Ili, nek se jave meni, reci da imas kolegu strucnjaka za takve stvari, pa cu im ja reci 'vi ste idijot'
<Mmike> Moj stari je kakti neki ITjevac veliki, slagao WAN mreze po hrvatskoj prije no sto je internet dosao, za srce, za banke razne, za ovo, za ono
<Mmike> kakve lik koristi passworde
<Mmike> i nemres mu objasnit
<Mmike> kao 'ma, tko ce to meni'
<obruT> recimo nece netko nego ce nesto :)
<obruT> s/recimo/reci mu/
<igustin> obruT: organizator ima vec par related predavanja, i ovo bi im se fino uklopilo ;)
<igustin> kernel.org compromised :-/
<ivoks> Intruders gained root access on the server Hera. We believe they may have gained this access via a compromised user credential; how they managed to exploit that to root access is currently unknown and is being investigated.
<ivoks> super. :)
<ivoks> Files belonging to ssh (openssh, openssh-server and openssh-clients) were modified and running live.
<ivoks> aaaaaaaaahahahahahahaha
<igustin> huh, ba i nije bas smijesno :)
<ivoks> naravno da nije
<ivoks> to je sarkastican smijeh
<ivoks> a najbolje od svega:
<ivoks> Earlier this month, a number of servers in the kernel.org infrastructure were compromised. We discovered this August 28th. 
<ivoks> mjesec dana nisu znali da ih netko prisluskuje :)
<obruT> nadam se da zadnji kernel update-ovi na distrama nisu s nekim kompromitiranim kernelom :P
<nvucinic> ma "nisu" :D
<Neuromanc> nda
<ivoks> ako su koristili git, tesko
<Neuromanc> nista bez serijatskog zakonika za IT
<ivoks> u biti, nemoguce
<jelly-home> spremnik je prema&#353;io ograni&#269;enje prostora za pohranu koji je
<jelly-home> 20GB koji je odre&#273;en administrator, koji se trenutno prikazuju na
<jelly-home> 20.9GB, mo&#382;da ne&#263;ete biti u mogu&#263;nosti slati niti primati
<jelly-home> nove po&#353;te sve dok se ne ponovno potvrdi svoju mailbox.To ponovno
<jelly-home> potvrditi va&#353; po&#353;tanski sandu&#269;i&#263; kliknite ovo
<Neuromanc> jelly lol
<jelly-home> (i link na inficirani google docs dokument)
<jelly-home> pa sad, koji ljudi kliknu i potvrde svoju mailbox
<Neuromanc> a i prijevod je genijalan
<ivoks> ne znam sto reci tim ljudima
<ivoks> ne znam
<ivoks> da im kazem da su totalni debili i da si te svoje diplome, doktorate i ostalo mogu slobodno nabiti u guzicu?
<ivoks> jer su imbecili
<dodobas> treba naprviti sluzbu koja samo filtira mailove
<dodobas> mi smo tu zbog vaše sigurnosti :D
<jelly-home> ak nastave redovno placati i nakon toga, da
<ivoks> :)
<jelly-home> i onda mi antispam vendor veli "ne podrzavamo custom pravila za filtriranje"
<dodobas> lol
<Neuromanc> nda
<Mmike> zakaj brijete da kernel nije kompromitiran ako su koristili git?
<Mmike> ako mjesec dana nisu znali da im je netko unutra, tko kaze da netko nije ubacio u release pitajboga sto
<ivoks> znog nacina na koji git radi
<Mmike> super je sto ce, zbog gita, lako naci tko je i kad sto napravio
<ivoks> jer ako ja imam lokalnu kopiju gita
<ivoks> git pullam promjene sa kernel.org
<ivoks> hashevi se moraju podudarati
<Mmike> e, i?
<Mmike> naravno da ce se podudarati
<ivoks> a hash se generira na temelju svih promjena u proslosti
<Mmike> misils da se svaki commit detaljno kontrolira? ovisi sto je kompromitirano
<Mmike> zamislimo da je linusov account kompromitiran i da je netko radio commitove umjesto njega
<Mmike> tko ce to skuziti?
<ivoks> pa to je nesto drugo
<Mmike> naravno, sad ce se skuziti, al' bil' ti kao developer posumnjao da nesto ne valja? pogotovo ako imas milijardu toga dnevno
<ivoks> to znaci da je netko bio u stanju ubaciti kod
<ivoks> ali ne kompromitirati kod
<Mmike> ne vidim bas razliku
<Mmike> al' dobro
<ivoks> za to im ne treba upad na server :)
<igustin> a ni ovo s kompromitiranih 200 SSL certifikata nije nesto sto veseli :-/ http://is.gd/PgB9vn
<Mmike> igustin, yeps, to me vise brine
<igustin> ako ne reagiraju brzo i dobro, posljedice mogu biti strasne :-/
<ivoks> Tor :)
<ivoks> i sad dolazimo do onog 'Tor je ubersiguran, kak ti moze netko... balbla bla?'
<igustin> da ;)
<nvucinic> to je uber maj es :) 
<nvucinic> tor moze biti anoniman ali siguran ne :)
<Mmike> ther is no 'siguran' if you want to be 'slobodan'
<nvucinic> egzekli :)
<obruT> moze tor biti i siguran ako znas sto radis i ako ti endpointovi nisu kompromitirani
<obruT> dakle ako su tvoja kanta i kanta na koju se spajas nekompromitirani
<dodobas> Mmike: znaci, nikad nisi siguran
<Mmike> dodobas, upravo tako
<Mmike> pomiris se s time i smanjis razinu sjebljivosti i zivis sretan
<Mmike> ili odes u kurac od paranoje :)
<dodobas> hebite se, odoh kupiti  alu foliju u dućan
<obruT> dodobas: ako ces stavljat na glavu, stavi dva sloja
<ivoks> poslao sam mail svima
<ivoks> 'Vi ste svi odreda debili\n\nDa, zelim raskid ugovora'
<dodobas> obruT: minimalno
<dodobas> mozda imaju na snizenju
<ivoks> upravo tako
<ivoks> zivi, uzivaj i ne brij brige
<ivoks> jer ako brijes, tvoj um cete te sjebati prije nego li bilo tko drugi
<nvucinic> dodobas: nisi vidio slike sa alu folijom? :)
<jelly-home> pgp je prilicno siguran ;-)
<dodobas> nvucinic: jesam...
<nvucinic> dodobas: sto je najbolje jos imam 30 metara doma sta je ostalo od prosli put :)
<dodobas> kuul
<dodobas> predalzem da dom u moravicama cijeli omotamo
<obruT> nvucinic: kakve slike ? :) daj link :)
<nvucinic> dodobas: to uopce nije losha ideja
<ivoks> sigurno su ugradili nesto u folije
<ivoks> ne bi ih samo tako pustili da se prodaju
<nvucinic> hmm vidis, o tome nisam razmisljao... 
<ivoks> nemoj ni razmisljati
<ivoks> nije li ti cudno da se ne sjecas svojih prvih par godina zivota?
<ivoks> tada su ti u glavu ugradjivali cipove
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> i niceg se ne sjecas
<ivoks> tak i kad dobijes svoje dijete, ne sjecas se da su i njemu to radili
<Mmike> LOL LOL LOL :)))))))))
<ivoks> ak imas dobru mastu, uvijek mozes smisliti dobar materijal za ekipu koja brije na paranoju :)
<Mmike> najgora stvar kad mi nesto proradi a nemam pojma zasto
<ivoks> CIP!
<ivoks> to je zbog cipa
<Neuromanc> jel itko vise koristi real player?
<ivoks> nekad ne radi dobro, pa se ne sjecas sto si popravio
<Neuromanc> sad mi se bas ponudio kod jedne instalacije:)
<nvucinic> ah dobri stari buffering player :)
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> jel' vam sve stalo sad?
<Mmike> pa se pokrenulo?
<Mmike> wijrd shit
<Neuromanc> meni nije nista stalo
<Neuromanc> osim ako su wonxice zaustavile vrijeme, a na tebe to ne utjece
<Neuromanc> winxice
<Mmike> :) 
<Mmike> chip malfunction
<Mmike> cim se pocne pricati o njemu, sve stane
<Mmike> a glitch in the series 
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> O LOL! :)
<Mmike> zvala me moja maaaaaaaaajka, da je dala nekome paaaaaaaswooooooord :)
<Neuromanc> lol mmike
<ivoks> ma da? :)
<Mmike> da :)
<Mmike> reko, nis, sad ga odmah promijeni :)
<Mmike> i reko promijeni i bravu na vratima odmah, nikad neznas
<Mmike> 5 sekundi tisine i onda 'zajebavas me sad, jelda'?
<Mmike> reko, da, al' promjeni fakin password i NE DAJ GA NIKAD NIKOM!
<ivoks> sad me pita zenska da zasto ne postoji zastita
<ivoks> i nakon sto sam napisao da je 90% poruka spam, ali ih ona ne vidi
<Mmike> od cega, od idijotizma? :) :) 
<ivoks> i objasnio zasto ce uvijek neke vidjeti
<Mmike> hahaha :)
<ivoks> mail savrsavam sa:
<ivoks> Krajnja zastita je ipak inteligencija citatelja tih poruka.
<ivoks> ajde, s/inteligencija/prosudba/
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> hmm... Tignes su zatvorili
<ivoks> ledenjak je puko
<Neuromanc> ivoks jesi stvarno poslao mail o kojem pricas:)?
<Mmike> bwah
<Mmike> ja mislio katastrofa neka
<Mmike> a on se nemre skijat ic ;)
<Neuromanc> [10:54] <ivoks> poslao sam mail svima
<Neuromanc> [10:54] <ivoks> 'Vi ste svi odreda debili\n\nDa, zelim raskid ugovora'
<ivoks> Neuromanc: taj nisam :)
<Mmike> ivoks jesi kad slagao ssh chroot?
<Neuromanc> :)
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> zelis li da samo ne moze izaci iz homea ili bas zelis chroot?
<Mmike> bas chroot
<Mmike> al' to je sjebato
<Mmike> citam bas malo
<ivoks> pa koristi jailer
<ivoks> ili makejail
<SilverSpace> uh trebas naprije odluciti kaj zelis :)
<Mmike> flat
<Mmike> oko 100cm
<Mmike> (haha, cuj mene, flat)
<Mmike> mpeg4
<Mmike> to je to, aj ges
<ivoks> ima ih...
<ivoks> za ~3000kn 
<Mmike> zgodno
<Mmike> neka preporuka mozda?
<Mmike> koji brand opce?
<ivoks> http://www.konikom.hr/p10480/tv-lcd-toshiba-40bv700g/product_info.html
<ivoks> nije preporuka, samo gledam...
<calmpitbull> ako tv nema wifi onda to nije tv
<calmpitbull> :)
<Mmike> ma za staru moju :/
<calmpitbull> rofl
<Mmike> ima staru telku kooja joj je 'ruzna'
<Mmike> sony bravia neka, 2 godine stara
<Mmike> tak da cu si ja sad tu uzet :)
<Mmike> jer imam doma CRT televizor jos :) (koji sam kupio od prve place) :)
<Mmike> LG sa 2 tunera (beskorisno trenutno)
<ivoks> ja bi radje uzeo LED 32" nego LCD 40"
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> ha?
<ivoks> kaj?
<Mmike> kaj je LED a kaj je LCD telka?
<Mmike> kaj nije LED pozadinsko LCD osvjetljenje?
<ivoks> pa je
<dodobas> Mmike: nova tehnologija
<ivoks> LED je LCD
<SilverSpace> LED i nisu bas jeftini
<ivoks> crna je ljepsa na LED-u
<SilverSpace> plavuša je ljepša na pjesku
<dodobas> kosa joj je bolje definirana
<dodobas> silikoni izgledaju kao prave i to...
<SilverSpace> yep
<ivoks> izgledat ces mrsavije kada ces mami pokazivati filmove na kojima si u glavnoj ulozi
<SilverSpace> kazu da vrijede samo dvije firme toshiba i philips
<dodobas> ja sam ciljano kupio samsung s matricom koja je bila za japansko trziste, a ne europsko
<SilverSpace> http://www.emmezeta.hr/multimedija/televizori/lcd-i-plazma-tv/
<SilverSpace> evo ovaj vikend 20% 
<ivoks> da?
<ivoks> hm...
<ivoks> quadro :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> evo, samsung za 1700kn
<ivoks> mpeg4
<ivoks> fullhd :)
<Mmike> dodobas, kaj so dobio time?
<SilverSpace> mpeg4 moras pod obavezno
<Mmike> woo, emezeta ima finu trazilicu!
<Mmike> SilverSpace, naravno
<Mmike> fullhd, dvbt, mpeg4
<dodobas> Mmike: napredniju kontorlu slike...
<Mmike> jel' ima jos nesto sto moram pod obavezno?
<Mmike> dodobas, mozes slovo-dva vise?
<dodobas> koje znaci K za maxtv đibere
<SilverSpace> da
<dodobas> jer ako podesim svjetilnu slike onda maxtv prijamnik odbija suradnju
<dodobas> nesto jako cudno
<Mmike> SilverSpace, koje?
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj
<dodobas> Mmike: ima na onom sajtu hdtv kako vec... cijeli clanak o tom TVu
<ivoks> Mmike: http://www.emmezeta.hr/multimedija/televizori/lcd-i-plazma-tv/17811/toshiba-32el833g-led-tv-mpeg4/
<ivoks> to uzmi mami
<Mmike> 81cm
<Mmike> malo
<Mmike> trebam oko 100
<ivoks> sto god, nemoj samsung
<ivoks> slika dobra, telka ok, ali daljnski radjen za koreance
<ivoks> ne mozes stisnuti jednu tipku bez da ih stisnes jos 6
<Mmike> a ovo: http://www.emmezeta.hr/multimedija/televizori/lcd-i-plazma-tv/19457/toshiba-40lv833g-full-hd-lcd-tv-mpeg4/ ?
<dodobas> Mmike: ovaj http://hdtelevizija.com/2009/12/05/recenzija-lcd-samsung-le-32b530-82-cm/
<dodobas> mislim...
<dodobas> mogu provjeriti kad dodjem u stan
<Mmike> dodobas, :*
<SilverSpace> odziv:7.5ms
<SilverSpace> pih
<SilverSpace> ali za dnevnik gledatiok
<ivoks> http://www.emmezeta.hr/multimedija/televizori/lcd-i-plazma-tv/17977/panasonic-tx-p50vt30e-3d-full-hd-plasma-tv-mpeg4/
<dodobas> SilverSpace: eh.. 2009
<dodobas> tad je to bilo dobro :)
<dodobas> sad ako je preko 1ns odmah ne valja
<Mmike> ivoks, yea, baby! ;)
<Mmike> ivoks, hahah, zamisli da staroj dodjem s time :) :) :) 
<SilverSpace> dodobas: zajebano je tekme na tome gledati
<dodobas> a na CRTu si mogao?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kaj brijes, 7.5ms, to je i tak gray-to-gray odaziv
<Mmike> pitaj boga kaj oni mjere
<Mmike> ja imam monitor koji ima 15ms odaziv, i ne vidim ghosting uopce
<Mmike> nit u far cryju nit u rfactoru nigdje
<Mmike> (iako na monitoru pise 1ms, al' to je gray-to-gray)
<ivoks> isuse na sta su ljudi nasjeli
<ivoks> pazi ovo:
<ivoks> From:   "Your email account will be terminated" <warning@warning.com>
<ivoks> To:   undisclosed-recipients:;
<ivoks> We've noticed some unusual activity in your  domain.com, To help protect
<ivoks> you and everyone else, we've temporarily  blocked your account. To unblock
<ivoks> it, verify your account. By clicking on the link below or copy and past
<ivoks> the link on your web browser.
<ivoks> http://universaldjproductions.com/inquiry/use/upgrade_account/form1.html
<ivoks> Please you have to  login for the verification of your acount.
<ivoks> prvo, Ffrom... wtf
<ivoks> drugo 'we've temporarily  blocked your account'
<ivoks> pa kako citas mail ako je blokiran? :)
<Neuromanc> :)))))))))
<ivoks> trece, cijela procedura... universaldjproductions.com :D
<ivoks> pa onda, sve je na engleskom
<Neuromanc> :))))))))))
<Neuromanc> dj:)
<Neuromanc> dj vam blokira mail:)
<Neuromanc> od toga bi trebalo napraviti pjesmu koja ce biti ljetni hit:)
<Mmike> hah
<Mmike> zove zena da ne dobija SMS poruke
<Mmike> gledam logove i vidim da je operater poslao delivery report, znaci, poruka joj je sjela na mobitel
<Mmike> velim to zeni, ova luda da kaj ja smatram da je ona idijot, da je to necuveno, ovo ono
<Mmike> zovem tmobile i pitam jel' ima mozda bedova nekih, dal' je moguce da delivery report dobijem prije no sto je poruka dosla na mobitel
<Mmike> veli lik, nema sansi, trazi me broj telefona da pogleda, ja dam, lik gleda, i kaze: "ma, ta baba je luda!"
<Mmike> :) :) :)
<Mmike> http://m24digital.com/en/2011/08/26/unusual-boy-dies-after-masturbating-42-times/
<nvucinic> lol
<obruT> 42 puta za redom ? :)
<Mmike> ak laze url lazemi ja :)
<obruT> a jel to prica koju vrlo rado pricas ili ? :)
<Mmike> ha, neki me hvale, neki me zale ;)
<nvucinic> tu pricu zna svako od vraga do boga
<Mmike> AL KARTA JE KURVA PA NEK ON DRKA I 52 PUTA! :)
<ivoks> Strava na zagrebačkoj Trešnjevci: U sudaru tri vozila poginule dvije osobe!
<ivoks> pa kak
<jelly> tak
<jelly> Mmike: kak znaju da je bilo tocno 42, ak su ga nasli mrtvog
<jelly> a? a?
<Neuromanc> nda...
<ivoks> jedan komentar:
<ivoks> 'meni se cini da je jedan bio pjesak,lezao je kraj cayenna.Drugi je lezao u gepeku od clia...nemam pojma kak'
<Neuromanc> joj
<ivoks> treci je a8
<jelly> Mmike: vec neko vrijeme se ISPjevi/telekomi dogovaraju kako bi shareali podatke o ljudima koji serijski zlouporabljaju ili usluge ili muce korisnicku podrsku
<jelly> tak da mozda je lik prepoznao broj sa crne liste ;-)
<Mmike> jelly, il' mozda baba fakat toliko jebe da nisam ja jedini agregator koji je popizdio :)
<Neuromanc> Prijetnje iznudama i otmicama natjerale su nastavnike na sveopći strah pred narko bandama, čak 140 osnovnih škola u meksičkom gradu Acapulcu zatvoreno je ovog tjedna. Šestotinjak nastavnika primilo je prijetnje i nakon toga odbilo dolazak na posao, a nije jasno kako vlasti najeravaju riješiti taj problem
<jelly> meni je Palm jeo poruke kad je bila neispravna sd kartica unutra
<jelly> nit daje zvuk kad stigne, nit bi se poruka pojavila, a na gatewayu vidim da je otisla
<ivoks> ili mozda ima smartphone, pa je slucajno uplalila blacklist
<jelly> ili je luda
<SilverSpace> 31
<ivoks> zasto svi politicari, kada ih se pita jesu li krsili zakon, uvijek imaju isti odgovor
<ivoks> 'da, pusio sam travu na fakultetu'
<SilverSpace> kkoeficijent inteligencije
<Mmike> to te fakat zanima?
<Mmike> mislim
<Mmike> nije li ocito?
<ivoks> ocito je
<ivoks> jer 'pusio sam travu' je dodvoravanje i lijevoj i desnoj strani
<ivoks> lijevoj jer si konzumirao travu
<ivoks> i desnoj jer si konzumirao travu, al vise ne (kao, sad si pametniji)
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UlZUgFTg-qQ&feature=player_embedded#!
<SilverSpace> u saboru su nasli tragove trave 
<SilverSpace> a di nece kod nizih razina
<ivoks> http://www.speedtest.net/result/1460666146.png
<ivoks> katafakinstrofa
<ivoks> slower than 84% of HR :)
<SilverSpace> navalili na Rohatinskog
<Neuromanc> gdje si to o sudaru pročitao?
<ivoks> net.hr
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QXcTPz6Ba04&feature=relmfu <- bogme, fina sreca
<ivoks> eto
<ivoks> prosao kroz crveno i ubio dva pjesaka
<ivoks> upucat na licu mjesta
<ivoks> prijeki sud
<Mmike> ivoks, di, tko, sta, odakle citas?
<ivoks> Naime, automobil marke Porsche prošao je kroz crveno svijetlo na semaforu, udario u automobil marke Audi, odbio se i pritom usmrtio dva pješaka, od kojeg je jednog doslovno ugurao u parkirani automobil marke Renault. 
<Mmike> parkirani renault je onaj crveni clio?
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> DU tablice... mozda je bio i rent a car
<jelly> e vidis onu pekarnu Dafina, imaju krasne kroasane sa HRPOM cokolade unutra za 6kn
<hbogner> pozdrav
<Mmike> bok bhogner
<Mmike> kaksi kaj
<dodobas> o hbogner, opet te spojili na pipu
<hbogner> Mmike, evo me nazad u zg, nocas bio na danima pva u karlovcu
<Mmike> heh heh
<Mmike> i
<Mmike> kak je bilo?
<hbogner> na pipu, mislis pivsku :D
<hbogner> sinoc pjevao toni cetinski, meni bilo bezveze al je bilo zakon proucavati ljude okolo, puno emocionalno nestabilnih zena u publici, a poslje je svirao neki drugi bend pa je bila ok muzika i tad mi je bilo ok
<obruT> hbogner: jel bilo stogod dobre muzike ? neki dan je kao bio "pozdrav azri", al nacuh da je bilo lose :)
<hbogner> imaju neko prigodno festivalsko pivo
<obruT> "puno emocionalno nestabilnih zena"
<obruT> to se trazi :)
<obruT> dodjes, zbaris i dovidjenja :)
<hbogner> obruT, da, ali ne kad tvoja stoji i plese pored tebe :D
<obruT> ih :)
<hbogner> obruT, planiram i u subotu ici, odem ujutro, pokupim bicikl sa servisa i malo pedaliram po okolici pa navecer na dane piva, subotom je vec aguzva, vse ljudi
<obruT> idem sad vidjet sto ce bit na rujan festu, kad ono na naslovnici hit imena: zeljko joksimovic i zvonko bogdan :P
<obruT> al bice i "nenormalni" :)
<hbogner> :D
<hbogner> obruT, inace ovi dani piova mi se nesvidjanu, prvi put da nema rock satora
<hbogner> samo narodnjacki, slavonska kuca, karlovacko i glavni sator
<dodobas> rock vise nije profitabilan, sta da ti kazem...
<hbogner> :D
<obruT> "narodnjaci ... su preuzeli stvar..."
<hbogner> al zato narodnjacki stalno pun, i to sve puno osnovno-srednjo skolaraca
<hbogner> i starijih krkana naravno
<nvucinic> stvaraju dar-mar
<obruT> ih, pricaj mi, bio u Slunju sad 4 dana, dodjem na gradsko kupaliste, dole klincadija s kazicem/cimvec i pustaju narodnjake
<hbogner> cura mi predaje u osnovnoj skoli, i svako malo srece svoje ucenike
<dodobas> sve redom, hrvatcki branitelji, koji su se borili da sada u svojoj drzavi mogu slusati naodnjake iz bivse drzave :D
<Mmike> O NARODNJACI!
<Mmike> obruT, ides na nenormalne?
<obruT> Mmike: isao bih da
<hbogner> Mmike, kako mytourbook?
<hbogner> jel ga punis podatcima
<Mmike> hbogner, pa onak, slabo
<Mmike> al' rolao sam neki dan
<Mmike> pa cu i to metat unutra
<Mmike> misioo sam danas rolat opet malo
<Mmike> al' nemrem, jebote, imam 1501245 stvari za obavit
<Mmike> i jos glupu svadbu sutra
<Mmike> zakaj ekipa na svadbama mora bit u odijelima?
<Mmike> na mojoj svadbi ce moc ekipa doci KAKO GOD ZELI
<hbogner> meni dosta svadbi, dve za redom, tjedan za tjednom
<Mmike> ak hoce bit goli, nek budu goli
<obruT> Mmike: roller sa ili bez rola ? :) :)
<Mmike> hbogner, ja imam u petak, pa onda za 2 tjedna opet, pa onda za 3 tjenda, i tak
<Mmike> obruT, sa sa :)
<hbogner> Mmike, ljetna svadba na plazi, dress code: kupace
<hbogner> bili su takvi jedni svatovi
<hbogner> stata kaj to nisu bili ovi
<hbogner> a ovu subotu smop bili na +40°C
<hbogner> proslu subotu na +35°C
<Mmike> mislim
<Mmike> sad moram ic kosulju kupovat
<Mmike> i jos cura pizdi na mene jer sam se nadebljo
<Mmike> pa ne stanem u odjelo kak spada
<Mmike> jebo
<obruT> joj, ja isto mrzim te svadbe, najvise zbog tog siljenja oko oblacenja
<obruT> Mmike: ja imam suprotan problem, meni su sve prevelike :)
<Neuromanc> koliko je tonera u novim printerima?
<Mmike> Neuromanc, oko 2, 3
<Neuromanc> cijena novog printera je ispod 75% cijene tonera...
<obruT> Neuromanc: to ti je danas normalno, ne zaradjuje se na printerima nego na tonerima :)
<obruT> printer ionako kosta sitnicu
<ivoks> pa slaba im je to logika
<ivoks> onda cemo nove printere kupovati
<Mmike> pa skoro da se i isplati, da
<Neuromanc> printer 360 kn, toner 481 kn...
<Neuromanc> ok starter toner je 1500 stranica, pravi 2500 stranica...
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=potsGTNZldA&feature=player_embedded
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=182GMMxyuOk&feature=related
<Mmike> TO :)
<Neuromanc> MMike pod koliko je tonera u novim printerima, mislio sam na postotak u odnosu na puni toner:)
<Mmike> :) a cuj :)
<ivoks> cuj ti ovaj hsls
<ivoks> Malo i srednje poduzetništvo i obrt pred ekonomskim su kolapsom. 
<drj_cro> ivoks: svi obrnici dobili,poceli predizborna cuda razna
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> ukinuti obvezu plaćanja poreza na dobit za iznos reinvestirane dobiti,
<ivoks> eto, imate moj glas :)
<ivoks> iako je malo prekasno
<drj_cro> samo sto ce sada svi opet obecat sve i svasta, i kad dobe izbore nis od toga
<ivoks> produžiti rokove plaćanja PDV-a s 30 na 60 dana,
<ivoks> haha
<ivoks> bahahahahaha
<drj_cro> evo ovdje kod mene u parkicu su bas poceli opet stavljat nove sprave za klince(svaki put pred izbore dobijemo nes novo) 
<ivoks> pa zar netko sad paca unutar 30 dana? :)
<ivoks> 10. izmijeniti Zakon o radu kako bi se postigao veći stupanj fleksibilnosti na tržištu radne snage.
<ivoks> kaj to znaci?
<jelly> ivoks: pa zar te drzava te dodje pitat za zdravlje ak ga ne iskesiras
<jelly> ivoks: 10. znaci manje zastite radnika
<jelly> laksi otkazi
<ivoks> wohooo! :)
<ivoks> Sada je 12.05 da nešto učinite za sebe i članove Vaših obitelji, za Vaše radnike i članove njihovih obitelji!
<ivoks> Sada je 12.05?
<ivoks> nije, 15:56 je, 01.09.
<jelly> pet do 12 vise 10
<obruT> ja mislim da bi trebalo donijet zakon kojim bi izabrana stranka, u slucaju da ne ispuni obecanja, krivicno odgovarala za obmanu gradjanstva
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> ja cu glasat za ne-hzd, ne-sdp, a bogme nit za friscica nit za budisu
<Mmike> neznam opce tko mi ostaje, osim lesara i njegovih maloumnika
<dodobas> ah Mmike, odes tamo... na papir napises 'Diktator Mmike' i zaokružiš tri puta :D
<jelly> [X] Ni jedan od gore navedenih
<obruT> Mmike: ja sam nekim cudom zavrsio na mailing listi tih laburista (u biti, moja mail adresa je zavrsila pogresno vec na nekoliko cudnih mailing lista)
<obruT> Mmike: to je hrpa idiota
<dodobas> [X] svi navedni
<dodobas> :)
 * obruT ce glasat za notaxa
<obruT> kao i obicno
<Mmike> obruT, pa da
<Mmike> obruT, tko nije hrpa idijota
<Mmike> jel' mosh bar onak naznaku dat?
<obruT> kakvu naznaku ? :)
<Mmike> pa za neke koji nisu hrpa idijota?
<Mmike> mislim
<obruT> ne
<Mmike> eto
<obruT> zato obicno ponistim listic
<obruT> ali izadjem na izbore
<Mmike> ae
<Mmike> stoji
<jelly> kako se ponisti listic
<SilverSpace> prekrizi
<obruT> napises pero lozac i zaokruzis ga
<obruT> kad gledam sto se od tih politicara nudi, dodje mi na bljuvanje
<SilverSpace> obruT: i kaj si sa time opro savjest
<jelly> ne znam, diktator Mmike zvuci kvalitetnije
<obruT> SilverSpace: barem znam da moj glas nitko nece pokrast
<Mmike> ma
<Mmike> ja cu glasat za lesara
<SilverSpace> ma
<Mmike> super mi je kak lik kenja po sabotu
<obruT> a ispunio sam i gradjansku duznost
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ti si hdzovac u krvi, znamo to svi, sve 5
<SilverSpace> obruT: zato i kazem
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: lol 
<SilverSpace> bas
<Mmike> meni samo nije jasno zasto si HDZovac :)
<Mmike> al' nije da me se tice, jel :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> hebate oni
<SilverSpace> gle kukuriku koalicija od mene ne moze dobiti glas ni da sam pijan ko cuskija
<Neuromanc> Prema riječima jednog od svjedoka ove stravične nesreće, navodno je vozač Porsche Cayenne ušao u križanje u trenutku dok mu je na semaforu bilo upaljeno crveno svjetlo.
<drj_cro> otkazale mu kontrole
<Neuromanc> turbo ali znas da tak mozes u drugim drzavama...
<Neuromanc> ne mora se netko kandidirati, covjek moze sam dopisati koga hoce
<Neuromanc> i ako ti dobiju vise glasova, prosli su makar se  nisu niti kandidirali
<obruT> onda glasajte za mene... zalagat cu se za besplatan internet i pivu
<SilverSpace> covjek nije iz zg 
<SilverSpace> tko zna sto si zamislio
<SilverSpace> obruT: a za bike staze
<Mmike> haha
<Mmike> zamisli, svi glasaju za tebe
<Mmike> a tebi se opce to neda :)
<obruT> SilverSpace: to nisam htio spominjati, a bilo bi u dijelu oko ukidanja prometa za automobile u gradu :)
<obruT> ukidanja - zabrane :)
<hbogner> obruT, kaj cekas?
<obruT> pa ne znam ni sam :)
<obruT> kad se samo sjetim kad smo ZvonE i ja planirali organizirati stranku "ircera i ispijaca pive"... ah davno je to bilo :
<SilverSpace> Mmike: lol 
<SilverSpace> obruT: imas moj glas mad nedjeljom ne izlazim iz stana
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> hehheh
<Mmike> ja sam htio biti u toj stranci
<Mmike> :)
<jelly> Re: IPv6
<jelly> "Biće NAT-a kažu svi"
<obruT> jebo ih nat :P
<obruT> ocu da mi aparat za kavu ima javnu ip ! :P
<obruT> iako.. ne pijem kavu...
<SilverSpace> hm
<Mmike> kako da .img convertiram u .iso ?
<ivoks> nikako
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> img je slika disk, a iso je slika cdroma
<ivoks> mozes probati sa usb creator ili tako nesto
<SilverSpace> dobrih fotki ima http://www.f1fanatic.co.uk/2011/08/28/2011-belgian-grand-prix-pictures/
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> probati cu samo rename :0
<SilverSpace> Mmike: .img to iso converter
<b3ri> probaj sa  ccd2iso ako ce pomoci 
<Mmike> haha
<Mmike> glupi virtualbox
<Mmike> gleda extenziju
<Mmike> ne kuzim ovo
<Mmike> pornhost.com, ekipa sama uploada stvari gore
<Mmike> site je mega-posjecen
<Mmike> i svi stalno uploadaju
<hbogner> kad si vec kod slika, ja sad backupiram svoje
<hbogner> 260 giga cura, 200 giga ja
<hbogner> previse je toga 
<SilverSpace> hbogner: ides
<SilverSpace> mamicu im hebem http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qbvh4SfAauM
<SilverSpace> samo tuzakaju :)
<ivoks> hahaha
<ivoks> apple se sad zali da motorola i samsung zloupotrebljavaju svoje patente za tuzbe
<ivoks> :DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<ivoks> pa sta su oni radili? :D
<ivoks> Company says its rivals are being "anticompetitive" by trying to defend themselves with IP
<SilverSpace> Lijepo je kad te susjeda iznenadi sa brudetom od Jegulja i Žaba #fino
<SilverSpace> nek se samo zali ko ih hebe 
<SilverSpace> doduse rade najbolje uredaje
<ivoks> al... ne mozes se tako ponasati
<ivoks> napadnes najvece igrace s tako glupim tuzbama i jos krivotvoris dokaze
<ivoks> i onda places kada uzvrate
<ivoks> ko deriste se ponasaju
<SilverSpace> sale: opet greske imas u pisanju gp1
<SilverSpace> ivoks: istina 
<obruT> evo ga na, smrzo mi se linux maloprije, ovaj put ni alt-sysreq nije funkcionirao
<obruT> raspao se usb driver
<SilverSpace> sale: i to u naslovu :) Barrichello na odlasku uz Williamsa?
<SilverSpace> obruT: masina ti se rapada
<SilverSpace> obruT: smijemo mi jegulje i zabe jest ? 
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> nemam pojma, jegulju sam jeo ko klinac, a zabe sam jeo nedavno, no toga je bilo toliko malo da ono, nema utjecaja :)
<obruT> najbolje da nazoves doktoricu :)
<obruT> "jel smijem jest zabe ?" :)
<SilverSpace> :D
<SilverSpace> jos ce me prijaviti muriji
<SilverSpace> dosla susjedina nesto iz metkovica i danas pripremila brudet uh zbilja je dobar
<obruT> gledam program rujan festa, od izvodjaca na glavnoj pozornici ne znas koji je bolji
<obruT> svaki dan cu da budem tamo :P
<obruT> sve sama zvucna imena: jasmin stavros, zvonko bogdan, zeljko joksimovic, neda ukraden...
<obruT> nist, odoh penjuckat u dvoranu
<obruT> pozdrav !
 * hbogner pocinje citati ples zmajeva
<SilverSpace> kk je to
<hbogner> game of thrones knjiga 5
<SilverSpace> eh :)
<SilverSpace> nula bodova
<hbogner> http://dnevnik.hr/vijesti/znanost-it/gmail-dostupan-i-offline.html
<hbogner> o idiota pa naravno da je i od prije dostupan offline
<hbogner> to se zove mail klijent
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> uh gledam ovo danas kaj su poginuli pješaci a ja danas na to semoforu trebao biti
<chaky> hbogner: ja sam tek poceo citati 3. knjigu, Oluja maceva.
<chaky> a sada cu jos i uzivo gledati snimanje 2. sezone :)
<hbogner> chaky, ocekujemo fotodokumentaciju sa snimanja
<chaky> definitivno
<SilverSpace> kaj je opet server riknuo
<hbogner> ovo je prvi dio pete knjige
<hbogner> nasi su je podjelili u dva sveska
<SilverSpace> uu lijepa stvarcica http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/isprobali-galaxy-tab-77/110683.aspx
<chaky> Apple ponovno "izgubio" nadolazeci iPhone :)
<chaky> bas
<SilverSpace> da bas
<SilverSpace> i opet u caffe
<SilverSpace> pijanci sami u apple
<hbogner> a hebo ih facebook da ih hebo
<hbogner> koji kurac fb blokira postove
<hbogner> stranica za posao, kad se posta vidi samo vlasnik stranice a ne ostali
<hbogner> koji kurac je tom jebenom fejsubku
<hbogner> nastimano na everyone a nece
<hbogner> pao http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/
<hbogner> tj nema ili mreze ili struje
<dodobas> opet nestalo struje ?
<dodobas> ili mreza na faksu, jer ja ne mogu do nicega
<budz0r> dodobas: nekaj se desilo u kacicevoj 
<dodobas> budz0r: znas li sto?
<budz0r> dodobas: ne
<dodobas> a jel ti se da sjesti u auto i otici vidjeti ? :)
<budz0r> dodobas: nemam ja vise pristup tamo
<dodobas> a bas si morao diplomirati
<budz0r> dodobas: bas sam u banani
<jelly-home> ebagapas, di je remote management
<SilverSpace> kaj se serveru dogodilo?
<dodobas> SilverSpace: ili je struja u cijeloj zgradi, i to duze od 20min.. (toliko mi UPS izdrzi) ili nesto s mrezom
<SilverSpace> dodobas: :) ups struja 
<hbogner> [18:37:15] tad je prekinuta veza sa studentskim serverom na faksu
<hbogner> bot se otkacio onda
<hbogner> [18:35:18] a ovo je drugi server
<SilverSpace> teta cistacica  napravila kursluz
<hbogner> fizicki na drugim djelovima zgrade
<dodobas> ja sam bio na faksu do 17i30
<hbogner> jeeej, backup slika do pola gotov, sad druga tura
<hbogner> 280 giga gotovo
<SilverSpace> hbogner: kam to stavljas na drugi disk
<hbogner> SilverSpace, sa curinog kompa kopirao na disk i sad sa diska na svoj komp
<hbogner> a onda sa svog diska na taj vanjski disk
<SilverSpace> uh 
<hbogner> ali cim rm -rf na tom disku jer nema mjesta za sve slike odjednom
<hbogner> sent 280.25G bytes  received 2.35M bytes  22.19M bytes/sec total size is 280.21G  speedup is 1.00
<hbogner> disk je od samo 320
<Neuromanx> lg optimus me
<Neuromanx> ima li smisla to sinu uzeti na tele 2 bonove da malo vjezba andoid programiranje?
<CrazyLemon> za "Hello world" je svaki dobar :)
<hbogner> http://www.vecernji.hr/regije/radnicima-laznim-adresama-stao-kraj-razvozi-ih-kuci-clanak-323215
<hbogner> nekidan je bila cipelarina na tapeti :D
<SilverSpace> :(/()
<hbogner> evo lista gradovova di su u grvatskoj
<hbogner> http://maps.google.com/intl/en/help/maps/streetview/learn/where-is-street-view.html
<SilverSpace> balkanski Å¡pijun i u vasem gradu
<Mmike> mekpers
<Mmike> ultimate sandwich bar u zgu
<Mmike> ultimate!!!
<SilverSpace> ma hajde
<hbogner> laku noc
#ubuntu-hr 2011-09-02
<PsyTrance> ima budnih? :)
<PsyTrance> gdje mogu provjeriti kada sam instalirao sistem?
<PsyTrance> naso
<Neuromanc> jutro
<Neuromanc> bit će NAT-a, kažu svi, ali ja ću umrijeti od ljubavi...
<dodobas> budz0r: struje nije bilo sat i pol :)
<Mmike> kad
<Mmike> sinoc?
<dodobas> od ~18i30 do 20h
<MmikeT> NEMA STRUJE!
<jelly-home> zbog oluje?
<Mmike> Ili neke manje struje
<budz0r> dodobas: thx
<dodobas> koji bi bicikl kupili za 5k kn
<dodobas> neki hardtail...
<nvucinic> dodobas: pricekaj jos koji mjsec i imati ces do 50% manje cijene :)
<obruT> nvucinic: vec su pocele rasprodaje
<dodobas> jer imam problem...
<nvucinic> obruT: da? hmm mogao bi zaletiti do duge rese 
<dodobas> jutros mi je pukla rama kod nosaca sica
<obruT> dodobas: uhh, koja rama ?
<nvucinic> dodobas: da proradis malo na kilazi? :)
<jelly-home> nvucinic: sta mislis zasto vozi biciklo!
<dodobas> aluminijska
<nvucinic> jelly-home: ocigledno da ga slomi :)
<obruT> dodobas: mislio sam, koji prozivodjac :P :)
<dodobas> ah braco.... 
<dodobas> obruT: diamondback
<obruT> ja sam bas razmisljao da si kupim novi bajk i nekak si mislim da bih opet uzeo author traction
<dodobas> obruT: no da se sve zna... jednu sam sic stangu potpuno savinuo
<nvucinic> :))
<dodobas> pa sad razmisliti o kakvim se silama radi :D
<obruT> nabavi si ti neki celicni
<dodobas> mogu onda i tricikl...
<dodobas> 29'' MTB to je neka nova fora ?
<obruT> pa da, to sad u zadnje vrijeme furaju
<dodobas> nije taj author traction los
<dodobas> samo nema ga nigdje
<obruT> sto nema u TCT-u ?
<nvucinic> e ima tko neku preporuku za email ticketing system? :)
<obruT> inace nas par ima taj bajk, model iz 2003, bajk je presao sito i reseto, i meni i frendu prezivio par saobracajki i teskih padova... rama ko nova :)
<dodobas> a gdje je TCT
<dodobas> a gle... krivo sam gledao :D
<obruT> imas dva ducana, jedan ti je na Ilici blizu Selske, drugi je u vlaskoj odmah do Vrhunca, skoro prekoputa od Marko projekta i Fumica
<dodobas> Fumica... koji skoro da vise ne radi
<obruT> ono sto mi je dobro kod tih authora sto imaju modela koji su slozeni kak bajk treba slozit, a to je da ima poprilicno ujednacene komponente
<obruT> ko sto je kod specki
<obruT> ide mi na onu stvar kad proizvodjaci nabriju pojedine dijelove, tipa zadnji mjenjac i suspenziju, a onda stave los pogon, lose nabe, nekakve sugave kocnice pa jebiga
<obruT> ovaj traction je full deore opremljen, s tim da jebiga, stavili zadnji mjenjac SLX, al ajd
<obruT> al znas da su nabe odlicne, da je pogon odlican, a to se trazi, to je nepoderivo
<obruT> mislim, taj SLX mjenjac je bolji, ali nije ujednaceno :P :)
<dodobas> sad imam full deore i alvio shiftere
<dodobas> a kako su mi vec jednom skninuli sve... samo rama i volan ostali...
<dodobas> i mjenjaci... :)
<dodobas> sad je sklepano da vozi...
<dodobas> samo da jos imaju 21'' ramu
<Mmike> obruT, ja se moram nac s tobom da ti vidis moj bajk i velis dal' to valja ili ne :)
<Mmike> jer kad pocens s tim mjenjacima i time
<Mmike> brate mili :)
<obruT> ne pocinjem ja nist :) ja samo kazem sto mene osobno smeta i kakav bajk si ja zelim
<dodobas> imam jednog kolegu... nije nikad vozio bicikl
<obruT> sto netko drugi vozi, mene uopce ne zanima :)
<dodobas> dobio suludu ideju da ce do svedske
<dodobas> kupio neki long haul... nesto za 3k€
<dodobas> i otisao do svedske... trebalo mu je jedno 3 mjeseca... prosjecno 30km na dan
<dodobas> i poslje toga.. se opet ne vozi...
<obruT> super je kad imas vremena...
<obruT> ja bih rado do norveske biciklom otisao, vozio bih 80-100km dnevno bez problema... al nema vremena :P
<dodobas> a cuj... "radi" u tatinoj firmi pa moze
<Mmike> kak smo jalni, a?
<Mmike> na tatine firme, a? :)
<dodobas> ne zelim nista komentirati.. zao mi je kolege koji jos uvijek tamo radi
<dodobas> zamisli situaciju vracas odlazis na intervenciju kod korisnika a ovaj...
<dodobas> izvalio se ispod stola i s lijevom rukom skrola po webu, jer je tako ergonomicnije...
<dodobas> vracas se nakon 4h...
<dodobas> a on u istoj pozi...
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> zamisljam
<obruT> ono sto mi nije nikak jasno, sto tata i tatina firma imaju koristi od osobe kojoj daju placu, a doticna nist ne radi ? :)
<Mmike> ja bih ga sterao u kurac
<Mmike> jer, tata ima firmu ne zato da mali tamo ladi jaja
<obruT> valjda bi se tati vise isplatilo da mu sin dzabalebari negdje drugdje i tamo dobiva placu
<Mmike> upravo to
<Mmike> i ako je tata normalan to tati kazes i tata odradi posao
<dodobas> pomislili bi da je tako, zar ne
<Mmike> ako tata nije normalan onda i tako ne zelis tamo raditi
<Mmike> pa ono
<Mmike> doduse, nisam nikad radio u 'tatinoj firmi'
<dodobas> ali nemas izbora...
<dodobas> trenutno ...
<Mmike> tj, jesam, al' je 'tatin sin' bio izrazito normalan, stovise, radio je najvise i isao nakurac kako je revan
<Mmike> dodobas, znam, nije k'o pred 3-4 godine, al' svejedno, trazis dalje
<obruT> razumio bih da je tata sef u tudjoj firmi i da je tamo zaposlio svojg sina koji nist ne radi i dobiva placu
<dodobas> je je, mislili bi da je tako :D
<igustin> nisam ovo citao sve, ali znam jedan slican primjer
<igustin> stari zaposlio malog samo da bi ga maknuo od loseg drustva i droge
<igustin> u pocetku je lijencario, ali vremenom ga ipak posao preokupirao
<igustin> koliko god nam u pocetku to suludo izgledalo, upalilo je
<dodobas> pa ovdje vrijeme tece vec 2.5 godine...
<igustin> huh :-/
<nvucinic> ovdje kod mene stoji :)
<obruT> sto je to vrijeme ?
<dodobas> obruT: a ovako nesto http://www.markoprojekt.com/index.php?m=&p=1155
<obruT> dodobas: nemam pojma, uopce ne znam nist o kocnicama na tom bajku, jel ista valjaju...
<Mmike> dodobas, pa jel' mu netko kad rekao nesto?
<dodobas> obruT: iste su kao na author disc modelu
<dodobas> Mmike: gle... ako ne postujes oca kao osobu, onda ga neces postovati niti kao sefa
<dodobas> a to je vec sjebaniji problem
<Mmike> dodobas, jeps, al' to se tebe ne tice. Ti imas kolega-kolega odnos s njim.
<Mmike> Ja mrzim zabusante
<Mmike> Nisam neki radnik, lijencina sam velika, al' kad radim, onda radim.
<Mmike> I onda kad vidim da netko radi tek toliko, e onda popizdim
<Mmike> Pa bio to neznam tko
<obruT> dodobas: nisam gledao taj author s diskovima :)
<Mmike> I onda kazes covjeku 'cuj, to i to, tako i tako'
<Mmike> 95% ljudi ce reci 'ok, imas pravo'
<Mmike> 90% ljudi si nezna organizirati posao, i kad im das posla, rado ce ga obaviti
<dodobas> da da kolega... koji nakon 2.5god izlozenosti bazama, ne kuzi zasto se ispred prodedure pise BEGIN a na kraju END
<dodobas> kad radi i bez toga
<dodobas> :D
<dodobas> dipl. ing. fer
<jelly-home> hm pa na feru je ucio o transakcijama i acidu i klincu
<Mmike> to kaj je na feru ucio ili nije nije bitno
<Mmike> ak u 2 godine nije polovio kaj je BEGIN/END, e onda jebiga
<Mmike> ili je glup, u sto sumnjam
<Mmike> ili ga jednostavno to ne zanima
<obruT> normalne forme & stuff... kome jos treba begin/end :) bwahahaha :)
<Mmike> tako je ORM FTW :)
<Mmike> dodobas, kol'ko je velik taj bajk?
<Mmike> ja bih 22" bajk
<Mmike> a ovo se cini jako ko
<dodobas> jelly-home: ucio sam i ja o astronomskoj izmjeri pa je ne razumijem
<Mmike> ok
<dodobas> Mmike: 20
<Mmike> da ,to mi je malo :/
<jelly-home> begin/end ti pocne trebati kad ti dodje financ i kaze di je nestalo 500 iljada kuna ovaj mjesec
<jelly-home> al onda je vec kasno
<dodobas> Å¡ampionizam Å¡ampionima
<Mmike> "Mama ti je toliko debela da kad skoci ,zapne u zraku :)"
<jelly-home> o.o
<dodobas> ili http://www.rog-joma.com/osobna.asp?sif=1607
<dodobas> uh, bicikli iz 2010 su tako jeftini :D
<Mmike> 5300 
<Mmike> pa onaj gore markoprojekt je jos jeftiniji
<dodobas> ahahha, kupit cu server http://www.markoprojekt.com/index.php?m=&p=991
<jelly> 2010 modeli su svugdje na popustu od 5. mjeseca
 * obruT upogonio java skalameriju.... ajme sto se sve usporilo :) al kad se jednom digne do kraja, radi bez problema :)
<Mmike> cudno
<Mmike> pg9 mi se nece skompajlirat u vboxu na squeezetu
<obruT> kakvu gresku izbaci ?
<obruT> segfaulta komplajler ili  ? :)
<Mmike> postmaster/postmaster.o: In function `PostmasterMain':
<Mmike> postmaster.c:(.text+0x421c): undefined reference to `optreset'
<Mmike> tcop/postgres.o: In function `process_postgres_switches':
<Mmike> postgres.c:(.text+0x122b): undefined reference to `optreset'
<Mmike> utils/misc/ps_status.o: In function `set_ps_display':
<Mmike> ps_status.c:(.text+0xd6): undefined reference to `setproctitle'
<Mmike> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<Mmike> zanimljivo je da mi se van vboxa skompajlira normalno
<obruT> ista distra, isti paketi instalirani ?
<obruT> ovo zvuci ko da ti fali neki lib
<obruT> neki -dev paket
<Mmike> jeps, sve isto
<Mmike> ahahah, konj
<Mmike> pa vani imam ubuntu :)
<Mmike> btw, taj ubuntu bi bas mogao neke postotke pokazivati kad radi redovni fsck pri bootanju
<Mmike> bwah
<Mmike> readline kenja
<Mmike> jebo ih open source
<Mmike> i licence
<Mmike> i preseravanja
<dodobas> debian FTW :D
<Mmike> u biti
<Mmike> nije debian kriv
<Mmike> ja sam glup :)
<dodobas> Mmike FTW :P
<Mmike> tj, apt-get build-dep postgresql nije povukao sve depencendyje za 9tku :)
<Mmike> blah
<Mmike> odo se sisat, brijat i to sve
<dodobas> Mmike: pusti kosu :D
<Mmike> lol :)
<hbogner> pozdrav
<PsyTrance> helou
<PsyTrance> trebao bih pomoc oko par linija koda
<PsyTrance> na server na koji se spajam, u .bashrc sam si ubacio naredbu "screen -raad" tako da mi automatski attacha screen kada se logiram
<SilverSpace> dan
<PsyTrance> logicno, ako se zelim spojiti drugi puta, ta naredba ce se opet izvrsiti i attachat ce mi screen gdje se spajam drugi put
<PsyTrance> zanima me kako sloziti u .bashrc da mi ne attacha screen ako je negdje vec attachan
<PsyTrance> ako se zelim spojiti drugi puta iz druge konzole/lokacije, jel
<civija> zar nije jednostavnije ssh naredbi proslijedit argument za screen ako zelis da se spoji
<civija> ako ne zelis ne proslijedjujes nista
<PsyTrance> ne kuzim
<civija> koji dio ne kuzis?
<PsyTrance> kako bi to ti izveo?
<civija> pa ovako kako sam napisao ...
<PsyTrance> sad znam kao i prije
<civija> man ssh
<civija> pogledaj sta radi -t opcija
<ivoks> pa ako ne zelis screen svaki put, ne slazi da se screen pokrene svaki put :)
<PsyTrance> joj sto volim kad su ljudi tako pametni na ovom kanalu, hvala :)
<ivoks> i pogledaj byobu
<ivoks> cuj ti njega
<ivoks> postavljas idiotska pitanja, ako hoces iskreno
<civija> joj sto volim kad su ljudi bezobrazni na ovom kanalu kad pokusas pomoc
<ivoks> ono, djeca u vrticu ne bi postavila tako glupo pitanje
<PsyTrance> niste se ni vi rodili pametni
<civija> ja jesam
<ivoks> 'ja sam si slozio da se nesto uvijek pokrene, kako da napravim da se ne pokrene'
<civija> i zgodan isto
<ivoks> nismo, ali nismo ni vrijedjali one koji su nam pokusali pomoci
<drac0_> kokice
<ivoks> a culi smo i 'procitaj jebeni man'
<PsyTrance> spustite se malo na zemlju
<ivoks> i slicno
<civija> sreca sto sam zaboravio kako ide ona kickban naredba :)
<drac0_> :)
<civija> pa di si ti drac0_?
<ivoks> pokusavamo ti objasniti da nije problem u naredbama, vec u logici
<drac0_> uvijek prisutan
<ivoks> ako ne zelis screen *svaki* put, onda ni ne slazi da se pokrence *svaki* put
 * obruT nema kokice, ali pijucka kokakolicu
<PsyTrance> pa pametni ste, postoji neko rjesenje
<PsyTrance> mah, bmk
 * civija nazdravlja obruTu sa colom :)
<ivoks> ima, RTFM
<PsyTrance> uzivajte u svojoj sebicnoj pameti :)
<PsyTrance> mislio sam da je ovdje zajednica drugacija
<civija> PsyTrance: ajde budi ljubazan i odjebi
<ivoks> dodje svakih mjesec dana i odlazi s istim izrazima
<PsyTrance> glodaj mi penis
<civija> ivoks: se trudi da ti objasni a ti ga jos vrijedjas
<ivoks> i nikako da skuzi da je u njemu problem
<PsyTrance> ja sam glup, vi pametni
<PsyTrance> <3
<drac0_> http://www.amazon.com/Male-Testicular-Exam-Model-Anatomy/dp/B0006TYJV6/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top
<PsyTrance> krenili ste i vi od necega, niste iz picke ispali odmah pred tipkovnicu i sve znali
<civija> ja bas jesam
<civija> ja sve znam
<ivoks> lol 150$
<civija> ja sam najpametniji
<PsyTrance> i ja
<PsyTrance> da su neki ljudi ovdje u kurcu
<ivoks> Customers Who Viewed This Item Also Viewed
<ivoks> Wheelmate Laptop Steering Wheel Desk
<civija> znam ono sto vecina ljudi ne zna a to je procitati manual kad te netko uputi na njega
<drac0_> noz za ugarkovichku
<drac0_> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Boker-Damascus-Rose-Chefs-Knife/dp/B002B9QI1I/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1314961653&sr=8-9
<PsyTrance> odite popravljat neke servere il tako nesto
<PsyTrance> prepametni ste za biti ovdje
<dodobas> jedu li trolovi plastiku ?
<SilverSpace> drac0_: kuco stara pa disi :)
<drac0_> evo gledam noz za rezanje testisa
<ivoks> SilverSpace: ides na tekmu veceras?
<SilverSpace> ivoks: ne nisam najbolje bas 
<civija> drac0_: ne treba ti noz za to, to se turpijom reze :)
<SilverSpace> mislio sam ali nis 
<ivoks> ja idem, samo veceras i mogu
<drac0_> civija, lol
<ivoks> za vikend sam u dubrovniku
<drac0_> http://www.amazon.com/ThinkGeek-Canned-Unicorn-Meat/dp/B004CRYE2C/ref=cm_cr_pr_sims_t
<drac0_> ivoks, do zime ce biti jos 50k km :)
<ivoks> drac0_: ma ne, idem avionom
<ivoks> drac0_: do zime ce taman 200k
<drac0_> pih
<obruT> PsyTrance: za popravljanje servera imamo specijalni tim: http://www.swedishgirl.se/freebsd/
<obruT> mi ne radimo tako prizemne poslove
<SilverSpace> civija: raspom po mogucnosti :)
<ivoks> drac0_: al postoji mogucnost da ga ipak prodam na jesen/zimu
<ivoks> ovaj lexus me previse skaklja
<drac0_> :)
<obruT> ivoks: hokej ?
<ivoks> obruT: da
<SilverSpace> drac0_: jel se pojavio Igor :)
<hbogner> obruT, ha ha ha ha
<obruT> ivoks: kad je tekma ?
<ivoks> obruT: u 20h
<drac0_> SilverSpace, je al nikako da se nadjemo :)
<obruT> pa to cak i stignem, navodno ima jos ulaznica
<ivoks> vjerojatno ima
<ivoks> nije jos sezona pocela, to je samo turnir
<hbogner> drac0_, kad si vec kod nozeva, danas mi stigao: http://replikart.com/preklopni-vojni-takticki-nozevi/1294-sanrenmu-gb-901-shogun-tanto.html
<drac0_> SilverSpace, dolazi mu jos q180, onda 3 koja ima su demo modeli, necemo to :)
<hbogner> frend narucio opremu od cca 1.5k kuna
<SilverSpace> drac0_: hebemu izgleda da cu ja dobiti bozicni poklon :)
<drac0_> :)
<drac0_> sredit cemo do zichboa kaj si lud
<ivoks> nis, idem pospremit prnje i spustiti se u zagreb
<drac0_> pozz
<SilverSpace> drac0_: pa da to je jos tri metra :) bome stignemo :D
<ivoks> hahaha
<ivoks> national geographic
<ivoks> cobra se liku usuljala u kanalizaciju
<ivoks> i dosla do wc skoljke
<ivoks> taman kad je ovaj sjedio
<drac0_> hbogner, ovo sam narucio nedavno :) http://www.aceros-de-hispania.com/cuchillos-espadas/cuchillos-scorpion062.asp?producto=cuchillo-SCORPION-26N
<ivoks> i ugrizla ga za... pa... :)
<SilverSpace> uh
<drac0_> ouch
<hbogner> jao
<ivoks> prezivio je, al djece nece imati
<SilverSpace> pa sad ti zivi u americi :)
<ivoks> afrika
<obruT> treba se odselit na novi zeland
<obruT> nema problema sa zmijama i takvim pizdarijama
<drac0_> al ima sa hobbitima
<hbogner> drac0_, kaj skupljas ostrice?
<ivoks> jel znate da te nozeve ne smijete nositi?
<drac0_> hbogner, ne ova mi treba za svinju :)
<obruT> drac0_: hobite lako rijesis, posaljes zmaja i to je to
<ivoks> smatraju se oruzjem
<hbogner> ivoks, da, znamo
<drac0_> ivoks, da
<ivoks> ok
<ivoks> :)
<hbogner> al nek mi ga zabrani kad idem na kampiranje
<drac0_> moze ti ga oduzeti
<civija> meni je sumnjivo zasto njih kupuju toliko nozeva i oruzja ...
<SilverSpace> pogotovo ne u depu
<drac0_> i spiciti prekrsajnu
<hbogner> onda nosim i noz i macetu i sjekiru/lopatu
<civija> vjerojatno ce postati hrvatski Brejvik :)
<drac0_> nesto ce prezivjeti :)
<obruT> ja sam frendu iz Bolivije dofurao macetu, nije bilo problema na granici :)
<SilverSpace> hbogner: mozes u rupsaku ili kutiji za alat
<obruT> i naravno, budala nisam kupio sebi
<hbogner> SilverSpace, nije to za nosenje okolo
<drac0_> lol
<SilverSpace> obruT: katanu si kupi ostrija je :)
<obruT> uff, bi ja katanu, samo to kosta...
<obruT> macetu sam platio oko 20-30 kuna :)
<obruT> u ducanu s alatom :) tamo je normalna stvar
<hbogner> ja u zagrebu 30 kuna macetu, obicnu poljoprivrednu, samo ostrica i drska, bez korica
<hbogner> ali zakon je
<SilverSpace> meni puno zao kaj nisam uzeo luk i katanu od jednog susjeda za male pare
<hbogner> vise ih nema, ovo su bile brazilsek, sad imaji istog izgleda ali kineske, i nisu iste
<hbogner> iznad trga, ducan, pod zidom
<SilverSpace> luk je bio takmicarski sa kolutovima
<obruT> ja si planiram nabavit luk, zakon mi je to... igrao sam se malo s tim i zabavno je
<obruT> mislim, kad smo bili klinci, stalno smo pravili lukove, al sad bih ipak kupio gotovi :)
<drac0_> :)
<drac0_> samostrel?
<SilverSpace> nije zabavan
<hbogner> obruT, ja sam prije dvije godine slozio jedan za rodjake
<hbogner> vidi se da danasnje djeca nisu odrastala u prirodi nit znaju sa ostricama radit
<drac0_> tako je
<drac0_> al zato znaju skripte slagati
<hbogner> da, vidio sam maloprije
<drac0_> pogotovo ove koje ne zele da se pojavljuju kada se pojavljuju ako se pojavljuju
<hbogner> :D
<drac0_> :)
 * obruT cita i usao u rekurziju :)
<SilverSpace> pif
<SilverSpace> :D
<SilverSpace> drac0_: http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/u-vikendici-uzgajao-18-americkih-staforda-pitbula-borbe-clanak-323418
<SilverSpace> mislim da znam tko je to
<drac0_> znam tog liqa
<drac0_> budaletina
<drac0_> al i novinari seru totalno
<drac0_> ilegalno nabavljeni medikamenti, pratel hahaha
<drac0_> pratel se koristi za ciscenje od crijevnih nametnika
<drac0_> lol
<hbogner> ivoks, nije kobra, sad su saznali da je crna mamba
<drac0_> kakve budaletine pisu po tim portalima
<drac0_> hbogner, jos gore :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.vecernji.hr/sport/nogomet/navala-ulaznice-ligu-prvaka-server-dalje-preopterecen-clanak-323413
<SilverSpace> koje budale
<hbogner> drac0_, znam
<hbogner> sad je u vodokotlicu :D
<drac0_> :D
<ivoks> hbogner: to je druga
<ivoks> hbogner: prije toga je bila druga prica
<hbogner> aha
<hbogner> ali vidi se da frajer koristi gopro
<hbogner> kameru
<SilverSpace> :)
<hbogner> prije dva vikenda u svatovima kamerman je na svojoj kameri imao namjesten i gopro :D
<obruT> taj gopro mi se cini interesantan, al dosta kosta :(
<hbogner> tamo di inace stavljaju onaj mali reflektor
<drac0_> SilverSpace, al najvise mi se svidja ova, 46-godisnji umirovljenik :D
<drac0_> zato nam i je kako nam je
<drac0_> vjerojatno je jos i pukovnik il slicno
<SilverSpace> nije jos sad ce biti :)
<SilverSpace> drac0_: jes gledao spa
<SilverSpace> AN je bog
<Mmike> pacemaker je dozlaboga komplicirano sranje
<Mmike> ivoks,  ne kuzim tvoje odusevljenje istim
<SilverSpace> kak ne kuzis
<Mmike> jao, kamera! svatovi!
<Mmike> zaboravio sam taj detalj
<SilverSpace> srce mu bez njega ne radi
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> Mmike: nije
<ivoks> Mmike: kad ga skuzis, odusevis se
<hbogner> Mmike, lako tebi izbjec kameru, sad zamisli da si ko ja pa da nema sanse da se sakrijes u gomili
<ivoks> i naravno da nije sranje
<Mmike> hbogner, ;) ;) ;)
<Mmike> mozda za NASU nije sranje, za ovo sto meni treba je vise nego nepotreban
<ivoks> pa za sto ti treba?
<Mmike> pa za postgres HAovanje
<Mmike> imam 2 postgresa, master i slave. I hocu nesto izmedju sto ce paziti dal' master radi, ako ne radi, da slave promotea u master
<Mmike> i onda kad se master digne da skuzi da nije vise master i da ne sere
<Mmike> plain and simple
<ivoks> pa no
<ivoks> imas PostgreSQL resource agent
<ivoks> (koliko se ja sjecam)
<ivoks> treba ti pomoc oko toga? :D
<ivoks> http://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-set-up-an-active-passive-postgresql-cluster-with-pacemaker-corosync-and-drbd-centos-5.5-p4
<Mmike> pa velim, nepotrebna komplikacija
<Mmike> ne trebam, thnx
<Mmike> tj, ako popizdim, onda cu tebi preusmjeriti sve :)
<ivoks> komplicirano je ako se od pocetka ne napravi dobro
<drac0_> odoh van, l8r peeps
<SilverSpace> Tele2 20 GB za 100 kuna
<jelly> hm
<jelly> a ja im plaćam 65kn (+10 državi) za 1GB Tele2CARNet
<Mmike> ja placam 125 kuna za 1GB (vipnet)
<Mmike> i 200 ili koliko minuta telefona
<Mmike> ivoks, kaj nakraju bilo sinoc, jel' te zvao tko?
<ivoks> ja 400kn za neograniceni vpn, neograniceno prema vipu, neograniceno prema tmobile, neograniceno prema finsko, neograniceni sms i 2GB prometa :)
<ivoks> s/finsko/fiksno/
<ivoks> Mmike: je, nestalo struje u centru
<jelly> na vipnetu mi je bio bitno kvalitetniji data transfer
<ivoks> je, tele2 sucks
<jelly> u Zg je Tele2 ok, ali u zabiti...
<ivoks> pokrivenost mrezom, los data promet i losa korisnicka podrska su razlog sto sam otisao na vip
<ivoks> placam 2-3x vise, al barem vise ne brinem oko gluposti
<Mmike> iako je vip isto los
<SilverSpace> kako je riknuo server za kupnju Dinamove karte 
<Mmike> na hvaru jedva da ima signala
<Mmike> a tmobile radi k'o urica
<jelly> ivoks: a zasto toliko pricas sa Finskom? :-)
<ivoks> 14:24 < ivoks> s/finsko/fiksno/
<SilverSpace> https://www.ulaznice.com.hr/paganini/app/web_v21/ctl_evt.jsp?act=pretplate&t=9&lang=HRV
<SilverSpace> tj ciji vec je
<ivoks> SilverSpace: marketing... kao i ljudi u redu za iphone :)
<Mmike> mario@enchilada:~$ df -h /storage
<Mmike> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<Mmike> /dev/md0              1.2T  1.1T   90G  93% /storage
<Mmike> definitivno vrijeme za upgrade diskovlja
<jelly> "Naknada za radijsku frekvenciju od 10 kn nije uključena u mjesečnu naknadu."
<jelly> Mmike: tune2fs -m1 /dev/md0 ;-)
<Mmike> jelly, jesam to vec prije jos :)
<jelly> heh
<SilverSpace> ivoks: sve je moguce :)
<jelly> Mmike: to mi je uvijek zadnja linija obrane
<Mmike> al' taman, kupim 5 2TB diskova, prebacim sve s ovog polja na jedan disk, na 4 slozim RAID5 (degradirani), skopiram sve na novi raid, ubacim jos jedan disk u polje i sretan sam covjek :)
<Mmike> i predjem na ext4
<jelly> ext4 je super zbog brzeg fišeka
<SilverSpace> Mmike: hebemu pa kaj ti to nije dosta prostora ja imam 30G i dosta mi je
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> SilverSpace: 30GB x 60 mjeseci backup unatrag = 500GB
<jelly> 6 mjeseci*
<SilverSpace> eh da
<Mmike> SilverSpace, a jebiga, nakupi se
<Mmike> mp3ce, nesto filmova, backup svog stroja, curinog, 2 laptopa...
<jelly> a i negdje treba staviti My Little Pony epizode u 1080p
<Mmike> i to, jelly , i to :)
<SilverSpace> jelly: lol
<jelly> super izgleda u HD
<rsedak> jutro
<rsedak> ivoks: si tu?
<ivoks> rsedak: da
<rsedak> dobio pisamcei iz GNOME putaju sto je s prijevodima
<rsedak> kako je s porjevodima u Ubuntu?
<rsedak> da syncamo?
<rsedak> ili da potpuno preuzmete
<rsedak> ja tak i tak imam sve manje i manje vremena/volje/karme za pricu o prijevodima
<ivoks> pa koliko ja znam gnome uzima prijevode iz launchpada?
<rsedak> izgleda da ne
<rsedak> mogu ti fw pismo, iz njga vidim da ne preuzimaju
<ivoks> ajde, proslijedi
<ivoks> pismo
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> e-poruku
<rsedak> ok gdj eda posaljem e-goluba pismonosu ?
<ivoks> ivoks@ubuntu.com
<Mmike> pismo? :)
<rsedak> vidi vidi potpuno sma zaboravi da te imam u imaeniku
<rsedak> poslano
<rsedak> Mmike da pismo :-)
<ivoks> e sad...
<rsedak> danas sam kupio cirkular (ili ti kruznu pilu na stalju za piljenje ogrijevnog drva)
<ivoks> ne znam koliko cemo mi moci pomoci oko gnome 3
<hbogner> rsedak, pazi prste:D
<rsedak> poslao i moj odgovor
<rsedak> hbogner: daj pivo za decke iz Pilane :-)
<rsedak> jos samo da napisem oglas "Pilim po kucama" :-D
<hbogner> rsedak, bas to :D
<ivoks> ha cuj...
<ivoks> ne znam sto bi ti rekao
<rsedak> ono sto ti padne prvo na pamet
<ivoks> pa ni ja nemam vremena, zato se i ne bavim vise time
<rsedak> Danas sam predao papire za udrugu roboticko informaticku klub Popovaca
<ivoks> znam da ima ljudi koji prevode i sigurno mozemo nesto nadodati
<ivoks> ali da mozemo garantirati opstanak prijevoda, ne znam
<ivoks> treba tu usranu vladu stisnuti i traziti da pomogne
<rsedak> ja cu na linux.hr staviti objavu da ako netko zeli uskociti na moje mjesto neka samo uskoci
<rsedak> ti si jus uvijek oltimista :-)
<Mmike> bas :)
<rsedak> optimista
<Mmike> ajmo opet u grad zagreb
<ivoks> optimist
<Mmike> mozda mogu dat koju kunu
<ivoks> nece dat nitko dok to ne budu koristili
<ivoks> i tocka
<rsedak> ako su mogli Dinamu za logo na gacicama... :-D
<rsedak> ah Evolution koliko mu treba da ucita 10K poruka?
<Mmike> evolution je drek
<Mmike> malcice veci nego thunderbird
<Mmike> ja se selim na mutt cim vremena uhvatim
<Mmike> apt-get upgrade, / na CF kartici. takes forever ;/
<rsedak> vi vis nije lose, idemo svi ljepo u CLI :-)
<rsedak> vi vis nije lose, idemo svi ljepo u CLI :-)
<ivoks> rsedak: znas kaj cu ti reci
<ivoks> rsedak: linux zajednica u hrvatskoj (ne mislim samo na hulk, vec sve nas) nije uspjela privuci nove mlade ljude koji bi preuzeli ovakve poslove
<ivoks> rsedak: sve se vec godinama vrti oko istih ljudi
<rsedak> slazem se
<ivoks> i sad to dolazi na naplatu
<rsedak> pootpisujem 100%
<ivoks> totalno smo podbacili
<ivoks> jest da kriza nije pomogla...
<ivoks> al opet, moramo pokusati privuci nove ljude
<ivoks> hack festivali, negdje gdje ce ljudi moci nauciti nesto novo od starih linuksasa
<Mmike> jel' ide tko u varazdin sad ovih dana
<ivoks> i onda natamburati dekane svih tih informatickih fakulteta
<Mmike> na hackaonicu?
<ivoks> Mmike: ja sam sad
<Mmike> kaj ima sad gore?
<ivoks> vrucina
 * Mmike se danas obrijao sa britvicom i faca mi je natekla za poludit
<Mmike> jebem ti brijanje i svadbe i fakin odijelai sve to
<ivoks> hm... radis od doma, ha
<Mmike> apt-get upgrade jos traje, tj, jos uvijek  je 'preparing' paketa ;)
<Mmike> ivoks, da, al' i kad nisam radio nisam se brijao
<Mmike> tj, samo s masinicom jer mi na zivce ide bradurina
<Mmike> al' sad sam kao reko aj idem se obrijat onak gospodski
<obruT> jel zna tko di ima za kupit ovakvih siceva ? http://i56.tinypic.com/2612ova.jpg
<Mmike> pa oso u brijacnicu (milina, to treba svako malo raidti, te tete tako fino masiraju i to sve,  brijem da su reiki majstorice a da to nit neznaju)
<ivoks> http://www.sharenator.com/Why_working_from_home_is_both_awesome_and_horrible/
<Mmike> tuLOL
<civija> Mmike: di ima brijacnica?
<rsedak> idem, moram na Bundek :-) Zena se oce prosetati
<rsedak> obruT: neznam ali ovaj mi se bas svidja
<rsedak> nije monotona crna nego ima i sive :-D
<rsedak> exit
<obruT> pa da, pazilo se na dizajn
<ivoks> pa kak je to uspjela uopce
<Mmike> civija, ma, frizer za muskke
<Mmike> ja procitao 'zena se hoce poseviti'
<Mmike> reko, kaj cete na bundeku... :)
<Mmike> ivoks, staro, dobro :)
<Mmike> Aaaaaaaaaaahahahaah
<Mmike> what do you call a lesbian dinosaur?
<Mmike> Extinct!
<civija> Mmike: aha, a briju bas britvom ili ?
<Mmike> yeps
<Mmike> i udru malo sapuna, jel
<Mmike> i tople vode :0
<civija> bas ona starinska britva ili one shaveta sto se u nju stave polovice zileta?
<Mmike> ona starinska
<Mmike> prava
<Mmike> mislim, nije starinska, moderna je
<Mmike> al' taj djir
<civija> daj adresu/lokaciju? :)
<Mmike> spansko
<Mmike> drage stipca neki broj
<Mmike> nemam pojma koji
<Mmike> a mislim, imas takvih po zagebu milijardu
<civija> pa ja ih i nisam bas puno nasao da briju britvom bas
<dodobas> Mmike: kojem Zagrebu, onom iz 1920 ?
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> ovo modernom danasnjem
<Mmike> e
<Mmike> kako da u LESSu, dok sam u njemu, mijenjam se izmedju fold i non-fold
<SilverSpace> ma svi grihji ziletom kaj izgleda ko gritva
<SilverSpace> britvu pravu tesko da ces naci 
<civija> SilverSpace: 'grihji ziletom kaj izgleda ko gritva'? :)
<SilverSpace> lol malo mi zanasa prst
<Mmike> lol lol :)
<civija> zato sam i pitao Mmikea je li bas britva ili ta shaveta sa ziletima
<Mmike> pa ovo je ono kaj se sklopi/rasklopi
<Mmike> nije da se cesto brijem, al' kad god su me u zg brijali su me brijali s time
<civija> pa ova shaveta se isto sklopi i rasklopi samo sto nije komad ostrice nego na dnu ima prorez u kojeg se umetnu zileti
<civija> skoro identicno izgledaju osim ostrice
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> onda neznam
<Mmike> al' mislim da je ovo bas britva bila
<SilverSpace> zilet ti se prereze na pola i stavi u to stanje
<SilverSpace> i totalno izgleda kao britva
<ivoks> Češki predsjednik Vaclav Klaus: Grci su lijenčine koji samo leže pod čempresom i piju uzo
<ivoks> tako ce i o nama ukraijnski za koju godinu :)
<SilverSpace> civija: ti si jednom stqavio link na one super britvice
<SilverSpace> imas li 
<civija> SilverSpace: na sta tocno mislis? na aparate ili bas britvice?
<SilverSpace> apatare
<Mmike> less, chop/fold: -S
<Mmike> al' doslovno : minus, pa shift-S
<SilverSpace> trebao bi nest novo kupit tako da mi opet duze treaje
<SilverSpace> ne ova plasticna sranja
<SilverSpace> lol ima i forum http://www.forum.hr/showthread.php?t=75648&page=4
<SilverSpace> :)
<civija> SilverSpace: ja sam sebi kupio ovaj http://www.classicshaving.com/catalog/item/522941/4597289.htm
<civija> i odlican mi je
<ivoks> savjetnik za pravne i regulatorne poslove Tele2 Sandi Radović stoji da je Tele2 utvrdio da je određeni 095 korisnik "izmjenom postavki svojeg mobilnog uređaja onemogućio funkcioniranje sustava kontrole naplate Tele2 d.o.o. jer na prepaid računu nije bilo sredstava"
<ivoks> Taj je korisnik tijekom siječnja besplatno poslao 17.387 SMS poruka od kojih svaka stoji 6,1 kunu te u veljači dodatnih 48.764 poruka napravivši potpuno neopaženo račun od čak 403.521 kunu.
<ivoks> pa dobro, jel taj tele2 pusio nesto?
<ivoks> kakve veze sustav naplate ima s mobilnim telefonom?
<civija> SilverSpace: a ako se oces malo vise informirat o tome koji aparat, koje zilete i sl. onda skokni na www.brijacnica.com :)
<SilverSpace> civija: thx
<SilverSpace> ivoks: lol 
<SilverSpace> ali 50 tisuca sms ??
<obruT> bome... http://blejac.com/devojke-sa-six-pack-stomacima/
<SilverSpace> obruT: uh da te ove stisnu :)
<civija> pa to je nista, jedan fratar u imotskom je slao 16 godisnjakinjama sex poruke i poslao je u par mjeseci oko 60000 :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> crna gora ima vise vojnih aviona nego mi :)
<ivoks> 17 komada
<SilverSpace> civija: taj se ne racuna us pomoc boga
<SilverSpace> ivoks: galebova
<ivoks> ne mogu poletiti, ali ih imaju :)
<ivoks> a ne, super galebove
<SilverSpace> yep
<ivoks> srusio im se helikopter danas-jucer
<ivoks> gazella
<SilverSpace> obruT: jes to tvoje :P http://blejac.com/tajland-krije-mnoge-tajne/
<obruT> prosli tjedan sam bas gledao prelet jedne gazelle iznad Zabljaka
<obruT> SilverSpace: eh da ;)
<civija> desire mi poceo javljat da mu ne valja sd kartica
<Mmike> sam cekam kad ce i meni to
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dpg7Hi9yqBM
<ivoks> koji mulci
<SilverSpace> ova britvica nije ni preskupa 
<jelly> ivoks: ak možeš petljanjem po uređaju strgati njihov billing, onda ih je billing zakurac 
<ivoks> jelly: pa naravno
<ivoks> jelly: kako billing uopce moze imati ista s telefonom; ono saljes poruke preko centrale
<civija> SilverSpace: ako racunas da ti ta brtivica moze dozivotno onda je bagatela :)
<jelly> ivoks: recimo, promijeniš postavke tako da u CDR/log idu suptilno drukčiji podaci, koje sustav ne parsa nego baca sa strane kao grešku
<SilverSpace> civija: to gledam na ove skuplje :)
<jelly> tj. da centrala šalje malo drukčije logove jer su SMSovi poslani sa nekim lijevim flagom
<jelly> ivoks: ko mu je kriv... kao Å¡to smo rekli, kad fali 500,000kn to se itekako primijeti ;-)
<jelly> da je točio 1000-5000 kn svaki mjesec ne bi ga nikad skužili
<jelly> ivoks: slične stvari se znaju desiti kod npr. upgradea softvera na DSLAM-ovima
<chaky> drac0_: ping
<Mmike> jedna firma za koju sam radio ima implementiran SMS gateway i uopce hrpu SMS aplikacija tako da je moguc SQL injection kroz SMS :)
<chaky> drac0_: nadogradio sam Desire na ClockworkMod Recovery v5.0.1.0
<drac0_> chaky, pong
<drac0_> chaky, cemu kad vrtis alpharev
<drac0_> aha cek ne vrtis vise
<drac0_> i sta ima novo u v.5.x.x.x
<chaky> pa..plave je boje :)
<civija> moze li se rootat desire s androidom 2.3.3?
<chaky> moze
<drac0_> :)
<civija> cime i kako?
<drac0_> civija opet si bezobrazan :)
<civija> drac0_: ozbiljan sam ovaj put :)
<chaky> drac0_: clockworkmod recovery v5 na Desireu i v4 na Samsungu po opcijama su isti.
<drac0_> civija, unrevoked
<drac0_> civija, mozes i s-off s alpharev
<chaky> civija: http://revolutionary.io/
<drac0_> to je new stuff :)
<civija> drac0_: procitah da unrevoked ne radi s 2.3 pa zato pitam
<chaky> drac0_: unrevoked mislim da ne radi za ginger
<chaky> civija: imas ovo novo sto sam ti dao link
<drac0_> ma daj
<chaky> da
<drac0_> hmm, pa radilo je
<chaky> nije
<drac0_> mozda ne radi s 2.3.3
<drac0_> je radilo, frend je rootao
<chaky> hmm
<civija> i tko mi moze ljubazno objasnit sta dobijem rootanjem?
<drac0_> :)
<civija> ne zelim stavljati custom romove
<drac0_> onda nista :)
<civija> najveci problem mi je memorija telefona
<drac0_> e upravo to
<drac0_> samo stock rom ne znam da ce ti voziti a2sd
<drac0_> chaky, i dalje ne znam koje su prednosti cwr 5.x.x.x :)
<chaky> drac0_: jucer sam morao refleshati Oxygen na Samsunga. Brisao sam battery stats iz recoverya, te potom nakon boota FC-ao se com.android.phone. Nista nisam mogao raditi. Svaku sekundu FC. Brisi sve, fleshaj i vrati titanium backup :)
<chaky> drac0_: paaaa....ne znam ni ja, ali eto...stavio
<chaky> jesi stavio novi MIUI?
<drac0_> jesam
<drac0_> bit ce redownload :)
<drac0_> neki novi update krsi latinime.apk odnosno tipkovnicu :)
<drac0_> ima hrpa updatea
<drac0_> chaky, sta nema CM za sgs2?
<chaky> drac0_: ima, nightly
<chaky> necu jos to stavljati
<civija> chaky: koliko taj s2 ima memorije?
<chaky> civija: 1gb RAM-a, 16GB interno + SD kartica
<civija> znaci imas 16 gb za rom, aplikacije, itd ...
<drac0_> chaky, sta si ono rekao kako koristi memoriju za apps?
<chaky> civija: imas 500MB za ROM, ostalo za aplikacije
<drac0_> e to, thx
<civija> aha, cool
<drac0_> chaky, si vidio da ce izbaciti novi sgs2 s vecim ekranom i jacim procom :D
<chaky> drac0_: ne
<drac0_> 4.5 inch
<drac0_> 1.5 ghz
<drac0_> 129 grams
<drac0_> jaca baterija
<drac0_> al idem na ovu tvoju verziju
<drac0_> 4.5 je way too much
<drac0_> btw, si vidio takodjer da su portali sense 3.5 vec :D
<drac0_> na desire hd
<civija> chaky: je li aplikacije po defaultu zauzimaju ovih 500 mb za rom ili idu na ovaj ostatak memorije?
<chaky> idu na ostatak, ovo 500 je samo za rom
<civija> aha
<chaky> brb, idem stogodi jesti
<drac0_> bon apetite
<drac0_> civija, hebo desire uzmi sgs2
<drac0_> lg optimus black je isto ok
<civija> prekockast i pretanak mi je s2
<civija> vise mi se svidja sensation
<civija> prosli galaxy mi je bio ljepsi po dizajnu od ovog
<drac0_> dobar je i sensation al cica bateriju ko lud
<drac0_> tu treba roknuti custom rom i kernel
<drac0_> taj htc sense je zesca sljuka
<obruT> ma svi ti novi smartphoneovi su smece koliko mi se cini
<SilverSpace> puf http://www.zafirro.com/products/Zafirro-Iridium.html?fullSite=1
<drac0_> nisu svi, samo vecina :)
<SilverSpace> u ovom trenutku se ne isplati uzeti nista od telefona ako bas ne moras
<drac0_> kako ne
<drac0_> lg optimus black me iznenadio
<drac0_> super device
<jelly> cijena?
<drac0_> samo treba rootati i custom rom gore :)
<drac0_> jelly, cca 2k
<drac0_> mozda je kod providera i dale ko manje
<drac0_> *daleko
<SilverSpace> drac0_: ne isplati sad ce navaliti sa novim modelima pred blagdane :)
<drac0_> i motorola defy je ok
<SilverSpace> vjerujem da ce tu dosta bit novotarija i boljih uredaja
<drac0_> malo slabiji al super device
<drac0_> SilverSpace, tek za pocetak godine
<drac0_> sad izlaze ovi winblows, jabuchari i meego smece
<SilverSpace> aa
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> drac0_: http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/isprobali-samsung-galaxy-note/110684.aspx
<SilverSpace> ali moras nositi pederusu :P
<drac0_> ona toshiba tab isto ok izgleda
<SilverSpace> Ubuntu 11.10 Beta
<drac0_> cekam final
<drac0_> jel beta pri cemu :)
<SilverSpace> drac0_: radi :)
<SilverSpace> bit ce to ok
<drac0_> nego sta!
<SilverSpace> kaze Mark da se sad treba prebaciti i na druge uredaje a ne samo na desktop
<Mmike> jebo svadbe
<Mmike> i kosulje
<Mmike> i cipele koje UVIJEK zuljaju
<Mmike> jebo sve
<SilverSpace> i ja to kazem
<SilverSpace> ali je na kraju sve ok
<hbogner> pozdrav
<hbogner> vidi, igra medvescak
<Neuromanx> od koga kupiti acronis u hr?
<SilverSpace> Apple to ITC: Andy Rubin got inspiration for Android framework while working at Apple, hence infringes an Apple API patent
<SilverSpace> hbogner: di igra
<hbogner> neznam, bilo na sport klubu
<SilverSpace> ah hebemu 
<SilverSpace> zaboravio
<hbogner> http://replikart.com/japanski-macevi/219-shinsakuto-katana.html
<hbogner> jaoo
<hbogner> Cijena ovisi o vašim zahtjevima. Navedena cijena je informativna.
<hbogner> a frend je kupio ovo: http://replikart.com/keramicki-brusevi-za-nozeve/102-fallkniven-dc4-kombinirani-brus.html
<hbogner> fini dijamantni brus gradacije 25 mikrona
<ivoks> ma dijamanti
<ivoks> kak netko uopce moze dat novce za to
<ivoks> istog sastava ko i mina za tehnicku
<SilverSpace> hbogner: uh uh
<hbogner> ivoks, lol
<hbogner> SilverSpace, sad cekam da testira pa da mi javi kakav je
<ivoks> bome...
<ivoks> medvjedi igraju lijepo
<ivoks> izgubili su na penale od ceha, al to je dobro izgledalo
<ivoks> ipak je to klub iz prve ceske lige
<hbogner> odoh ja
<hbogner> laku noc
<SilverSpace> ivoks: ja zaboravio gledati :(
<SilverSpace> jel bilo dosta ljudi
<ivoks> tak, 70% popunjenosti
<SilverSpace> to je ok
<SilverSpace> LN
#ubuntu-hr 2011-09-03
<calmpitbull> Pitanjce.. ima li neko laptop koji ima mogucnost 3g odnosno da se stavi sim kartica direktno u laptop i dali to radi na ubuntu normalno? hvala i dobro jutro od vaseg ghostbustersa
<Neuromanx> ja imam netbook takav
<calmpitbull> i jesi stavio sim untura da vidis dal funkcionira
<calmpitbull> na ubuntu 11.04
<obruT> jao, moracu kompajlirat xmbc na htpc-u
<Neuromanx> kupio sam ga sa simom unutra, windowsi rade na njemu, ali isti takav se prodavao i s ubuntuom
<calmpitbull> helllo
<calmpitbull> kako smo na ovaj prekrasan dan....bas za rostiljadu 
<calmpitbull> kako smo na ovaj prekrasan dan....bas za rostiljadu 
<obruT> jebemti kompajliranje i sve
<obruT> ovo xmbc-u fali SVE
<obruT> treba napravit apt-get update sve  i onda ce se dat skompajlirat
<Neuromanx> radiio: Blanka na sp u Daewoou u Kini:)
<jelly-home> http://i.imgur.com/AELAu.jpg
<SilverSpace> jutroo
<jelly-home> podne
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: lol 
<SilverSpace> na prvu nisam skuzio sto slika prikazuje
<Neuromanx> lol tshirt size
<ivoks> ah... excelsior...
<MmikeMRMA> mrzim svadbe
<MmikeMRMA> osim sto imam zuljeve po nogama imam i finu glavoboljui
<SilverSpace> MmikeMRMA: lol kaj si se nacugao 
<MmikeMRMA> ma jok, od lose hrane :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<Neuromanx> nije krova srdela
<Neuromanx> kriva
<MmikeMRMA> au, srdela
<MmikeMRMA> bas bi mi sad pasala slana srdela
<ivoks> kaj si trudan
<MmikeMRMA> nisam
<MmikeMRMA> fina mi je slana srdela
<MmikeMRMA> brijem da cu popodne do starog da mi da malo
<MmikeMRMA> stari doma to sam radi, preizvrsne su
<SilverSpace> uh bome to sa volio 
<MmikeMRMA> kak prebacim iz utf16 u utf8?
<MmikeMRMA> windowsi ne kuze utf16 :)
<SilverSpace> mislim da imas u geditu 
<jelly-home> umm, kak mislis da windowsi ne kuze utf16, oni to koriste interno za hrpu stvari
<jelly-home> wordpad bez problema otvori utf16 datoteku, samo mora imati BOM na pocetku
<jelly-home> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Byte_order_mark
<MmikeMRMA> jelly, u biti, da, imas pravo
<MmikeMRMA> mozda gomplayer nezna citati utf-16, jel' to moguce?
<MmikeMRMA> imao sam utf-16 subtitleove koje ovaj nije  htio citati
<MmikeMRMA> dok ih nisam prebacio u utf-8
<MmikeMRMA> iconv ovo ono
<obruT> jutro!
<obruT> jel bio tko kad na Krusickom jezeru ?
<SilverSpace> obruT: kruscica
<SilverSpace> na ribolovu dva puta
<obruT> ne znam jel mislimo na isto jezero... kod Perusica ?
<SilverSpace> mislim da da
<SilverSpace> akumulacijsko jezero
<SilverSpace> prosle godine praznjeno 
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sgYUo6q464o
<obruT> fora je video :)
<obruT> ma muci me da li sa istocne strane ima nekakav makadam ko sto je nacrtano na google mapsima, samo tamo je ucrtan makadam, niti na jednoj drugoj karti pa ni na topo kartama ne nalazim taj makadam
<obruT> a ne vidi se niti na satelitskoj snimci
<obruT> sa zapadne strane se vidi i na satelitskoj
<obruT> a planiramo sutra s biciklima oko jezera
<drac0_> zdravo
<SilverSpace> obruT: to ti neznam
<SilverSpace> mismo dosli blizu brane pa u camac
<SilverSpace> drac0_: oj 
<obruT> a nist, uzecu gps pa cu snimit rutu
<drac0_> oy SilverSpace
<ivoks> chaky: eh dubrovnika
<ivoks> mrzim kad mi neko smece putuje ispod tipki na tipkovnici
<ivoks> svakih x sati neka druga tipka ne radi :)
<SilverSpace> hebemti hokej
#ubuntu-hr 2011-09-04
<calmpitbull> dobro jutro
<calmpitbull> 7H15 M3554G3 53RV35 7O PR0V3 H0W 0UR M1ND5 C4N D0 4M4Z1NG 7H1NG5! 1MPR3551V3 7H1NG5! 1N 7H3 B3G1NN1NG 17 WA5 H4RD BU7 N0W, 0N 7H15 LIN3 Y0UR M1ND 1S R34D1NG 17 4U70M471C4LLY W17H0U7 3V3N 7H1NK1NG 4B0U7 17, B3 PROUD! 0NLY C3R741N P30PL3 C4N R3AD 7H15. R3 P057 1F U C4N R34D 7H15!!!
<calmpitbull> rofl
<Marko_> pozdrav
<Marko_> ima koga
<jelly-home> ne
<Marko_> jošđ koga ? 
<nvucinic> ne
<Marko_> treba mi pomoč oko promjena ovlasti tj preko komandnih linija
<Marko_> dali se razumijes u to ? 
<Marko_> ovako postoji naredba
<Marko_> sudo chown - R marko7.marko7 file1   
<Marko_> ovo prebacuje file1 pod ovlasti marko7 
<Marko_> e sad ja bih htio jos korisnika dodati, tj da i jos neki imaju prava mjenjati i brisati i kopirati itd
<Marko_> no neznam kako da to složim
<jelly-home> za jednu datoteku?
<nvucinic> piše se pomoć... 
<jelly-home> jebemu miša, jel ovo ##hrvatski ili ##ubuntu-hr
<jelly-home> grammar naziji posvud
<nvucinic> nazi -i * 
<SilverSpace> lol
<hbogner> pozdrav
<chaky> drac0: ahoj, jucer sam uspio sjebati Desire, ali sam ga vratio. Nisam ga mogao bootati, crni HTC screen s 4 usklicnika u kutovima. Sjebao ga je RUU, jer nije mogao pobrisati alpharev hboot. Nisam znao da je ovaj zakljucan, tj. ne moze ga pobrisati ruu ili ota update.
<drac0> chaky, interesantno
<drac0> izvrsna informacija
<drac0> jednom kad alpharevash nema natrag :)
<chaky> drac0: taj HTC screen s usklicnicima je zapravo neki fastboot mode. Ne standardni. To sam saznao kopajuci po forumima. Srecom ga je fastboot alat na windozama mogao prepoznati, pa sam uz pomoc toga flashao "otkljucani hboot", kojeg je RUU mogao pobrisati.
<drac0> chaky, ne micem se od miui :)
<chaky> :)
<chaky> Nakon sto je RUU onda obavio posao do kraja, rootao sam mobitel s Revolutionary.io alatom, isti ga i S-OFF_a. Pomocu fastboota sam fleshao unutra ponovno CM7 hboot i vratio Oxygen nandroid backup
<chaky> vrtio sam cak i CM7 nighty #183 jedan dan :)
<chaky> uvijek treba RTFM prije bilo kakve radnje :)
<chaky> ali uci se na greskama, eto tako da znas. Ako ikada budes isao staviti official RUU na Desire (ako ga budes prodavao).
<chaky> adb.exe i fastboot.exe alate sam koristio iz aplikacije Android Flasher 1.8. To je GUI program, ali sam ja koristio CMD i direktno pozivao fastboot.
<chaky> btw. spustio sam se na stariji radio baseband na Desireu, 4-5 verzija unazad, nesto xxxx.27. Onaj _thalamus kernel developer na Oxygen forumu je preporucio ovaj i defaultni koji dodje na Desireu.
<tata> meže li jedna pomoć?
<chaky> anyway, upozorenje za nove android korisnike koji zele rootati svoj mob (eg. civija), Revolutionary.io alat roota i S-OFF_a mob po defaultu, medjutim ne instalira /bin/su program. Te se mora rucno fleshati.
<jelly-home> tata: samo pitaj, ako neko zna uletit će
<tata> ok, nov sam u linux-u, neradimi fullscreen na yuo tubu-u, Å¡to je to tako?
<jelly-home> sto se desi kad kliknes na fullscreeen?
<tata> slika se vidi kao fotografije, kao slide show
<jelly-home> koji procesor, mhz, i grafika su unutra?
<tata> amd sempron 2500, grafika integrisana, VIA chepset
<tata> ubuntu 10.4
<jelly-home> eh
<jelly-home> ne ocekuj previse
<jelly-home> mozda bi sa binary-only (fglrx) AMD driverima radilo bolje, ali tko zna
<jelly-home> cek, sorry, via chipset?  Dakle VIA grafika?
<jelly-home> onda se vjerojatno mozes slikat
<tata> ja sam tek sad pre neki dan počeo linux koristit, ne znam ja što je binary...fglrx...
<tata> samo slikat, ali na win. xp mi radi ok
<jelly-home> za neke graficke kartice postoje zatvoreni i otvoreni driveri
<jelly-home> zatvoreni su obicno brzi, ali i problematicniji.
<jelly-home> na xp flash radi bolje jer ima bolje podrsku za video
<jelly-home> na linuxu full screen resize radi procesor ako nemas nvidiju ili amd (i njihove zatvorene drivere)
<jelly-home> workaround: download videa sa nekim alatom poput "clive" ili "youtube-dl", pa onda gledati video sa nekim video playerom (mplayer, na primjer)
<tata> ok, koristim gnome player, on mi je ok
<jelly-home> ne znam moze li gnome player gledati .flv
<tata> a kak da poznam zatvoren drver
<tata> da ga instaliram
<chaky> tata: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<tata> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M800/K8N800/K8N800A [S3 UniChrome Pro] (rev 01)
<tata> ovo je moja grafika
<tata> iz terminala podatak
<tata> chaky: otvaram tvoj link...
<chaky> zaboravi moj link, ti nemas tu grafiku
<chaky> stavi neku drugu graficku karticu unutra
<tata> ok, ali nemam je 
<tata> jedva sam i ovo kupio
<jelly-home> hm, mozes smanjiti rezoluciju xrandr-om
<jelly-home> tata: sto veli "xrandr -q"?  Stavi cijeli output na paste.ubuntu.com pa javi link
<tata> creen 0: minimum 640 x 400, current 1280 x 1024, maximum 1280 x 1024
<tata> default connected 1280x1024+0+0 0mm x 0mm
<tata>    1280x1024      60.0*    75.0  
<tata>    1280x960       60.0  
<tata>    1152x864       75.0     70.0     60.0  
<tata>    1024x768       75.0     70.0     60.0  
<tata>    832x624        75.0  
<tata>    800x600        75.0     72.0     60.0     56.0  
<tata>    640x480        75.0     73.0     67.0     60.0  
<tata>    720x400        70.0  
<jelly-home> *sigh*
<jelly-home> tata: da li dobijes zumiranje sa "xrandr --output default --scale 0.5x0.5"
<tata> jelly home: jel ovo misliš
<tata> Å¡to je zumiranje?
<jelly-home> povecanje slike
<jelly-home> tata: ako da, vrati natrag na normalu sa xrandr --output default --scale 1x1
<tata> evo Å¡ta sam dobio:X Error of failed request:  BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)
<tata>   Major opcode of failed request:  151 (RANDR)
<tata>   Minor opcode of failed request:  26 (RRSetCrtcTransform)
<tata>   Value in failed request:  0x76
<tata>   Serial number of failed request:  21
<tata>   Current serial number in output stream:  22
<jelly-home> joj
<jelly-home> ajde nemoj tekst sa vise od 2-3 slati na irc, nego koristi http://paste.ubuntu.com./
<tata> Å¡to joj???
<tata> ok
<jelly-home> 2-3 reda*
<jelly-home> a ovo gore manje-vise znaci da driver ne podrzava xrandr --scale
<tata> to sam i mislio kad sam video
<tata> što mi je činit
<jelly-home> jos ti ostaje opcija da postavis nizu rezoluciju, sto znaci veci prozor od youtubea u browseru
<jelly-home> xrandr --output default -s 640x480
<jelly-home> ili samo xrandr s 640x480
<jelly-home> erm.
<jelly-home> xrandr -s 640x480
<tata> ok
<tata> kako se to podešava
<tata> čekaj, oće li to sve bit , veliko ružno
<jelly-home> da
<jelly-home> dok ne vratiš natrag na 1280x1024
<tata> malo je bolje
<tata> na 800x600
<saki> ha
<saki> long time no see
<saki> kako se spajam preko terminala na ovj irc
<boris> ha
<boris> sad sam na irssi
<boris> pozdravljam sve prisutne
<boris> dogo me nije bilo, pa barem tri godine
<boris> od onda sam naučio dosta toga
<boris> a jedna od korisnih stvarčica je i aircrack-ng :)
<boris> e evo i diplomirao sam
<boris> @boris
#ubuntu-hr 2012-08-27
<MmikeNekud> Zi-jev
<dodobas> yello
<drj_cro> jutro
<BotaniCar> Jutro, junacine
<BotaniCar> Vlado, ako nije nuzno GUI , mozes u /etc/fstab dodati mountpoint 
<BotaniCar> odnosno, mozes i kroz GUI odklikat isto 
<weshmashian> \o
<MmikeNekud> kaj prica ovaj botanicar 
<MmikeNekud> kaki vlado? :)
<BotaniCar> vesna je vlado :)
<BotaniCar> citaj iznad, znam da si pio juce da utopis Olivera u alkoholu , pa ti necu zamerit' 
<jelly> di je Vlado
<BotaniCar> Nema i nema i nema ga vise ;)
<BotaniCar> imam join/partove u posebnom prozoru, bit ce da je otisao odavno, a ja odgovaram botu koji logira :) 
<BotaniCar> Nego, kaj ne postoji ni jedan alat, izem WSUSa, koji ce mi reci jel su sva racunala u LANu popatchana ? 
<BotaniCar> i, da je dzaba :)
<jelly> tsk
<jelly> BotaniCar: imas betu za http://secunia.com/csi6beta/
<BotaniCar> kaj, tsk ide na racun mog budzeta ? :) Ili si poceo trenirati nekaj (Tiger Schulmann's Karate) ? :)
<jelly> da, ide na racun zanimljive teorije da se ima okruzenje za firmu ali koje ne kosta
<BotaniCar> jelly: trosim secuniu trenutno, u kontekstu da ju imamo popikanu na PCe, ali nemam neki management. ( nisam ukljucio 0update automaticaly' jer nisam lud, a nemrem remotely administrirati)
<jelly> ovo je "corporate" verzija pa racunam da ima neksni centralni mgt
<BotaniCar> jelly: SMB, imamo nekaj para, to trosimo po listi prioriteta, azuriranja Upravi nisu nesto visoko na toj list ( standardno ' bumo si mi kliknuli win update' , sto ne ucine)
<jelly> znaci treba ti neki kufer koji ide po remote desktopima i klika update :-D
<BotaniCar> ja sam si slozio VB skripte + PSTools, pa mi scheduled task inkuajra sve stanice i povratno mi u fajl zapise da li na nekoj stanici kaj fali, ali to ocajno izgleda ( nema neki slatki gui)
<BotaniCar> a onda RDPam, da 
<jelly> nema do skriptuljanja, cak ni na windowsima
<BotaniCar> Znam, samo kaj si ne znam crtat sucelja za ono kaj iskriptarim, pa da klikam poslije :) 
<jelly> odusevio sam se kad sam vidio da powershell ima transparentno skriptanje po remote makini
<BotaniCar> Pa, reko, da pitam na linux kanalima, tamo netko sigurno zna :)
<BotaniCar> nda, powershell je milina
<jelly> na ##windows, kad nije zatrollan, se zna naci stogod pametno
<jelly> tj. bar se znalo naci onda kad mi je trebalo... nemam windows server makinu od 2008 
<BotaniCar> pitah, pred ~3h , dobio sam nazad 'ima vise nacina' :) U troll fazi su :)
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> sad su u perl fazi
<ivoks> za 10ak godina ce uci u python fazu
<BotaniCar> o0o0o , ivoks o/
<jelly> zato sto je bash _grozno_ spor u cygwinu
<jelly> like 50x sporiji nego na linuxima
<ivoks> ma kak moze toliko pozara biti na tako malom prostoru
<ivoks> oko skradina gori svaki drugi dan
<jelly> tako sto ne postoje javna sibanja prijestupnika
<ivoks> javno osakacivanje mislis?
<jelly> nista longterm
<ivoks> kaj ne long term
<ivoks> long term je unistio zemlju, spalio kuce...
<jelly> da, ali nema koristi osakatiti ga stalno za prvu osudu
<ivoks> ima
<jelly> kuce ce se ponovo izgraditi, zemlja bi bila upotrebljiva da se ne gasi slanom vodom
<ivoks> drugi ce shvatiti
<jelly> drugi ce shvatiti i javnim sibanjem
<ivoks> jedinka ne smije biti ispred drustva
<ivoks> nece :)
<BotaniCar> Brijem da je javno sibanje + drustveno koristan rad - fin prvi korak. Uvijek mozes sjeci ruke rekonvalescentima
<jelly> veci je problem sto se ne krene u posumljavanje odmah nakon pozara
<BotaniCar> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/427203_487441414602217_1580596609_n.jpg
<ivoks> idem na plazu
<ivoks> gledat ju praznu i cistu
<ivoks> i uzivati u nebu kojeg je bura ocistila
* ivoks changed the topic of #ubuntu-hr to: Udruga Ubuntu korisnika u Hrvatskoj | http://ubuntu-hr.org | Posljednju inacicu Ubuntua mozete preuzeti na adresi http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com | Izasao je Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS!
<hbogner> pozdrav
<BotaniCar> o/
<MmikeNekud> ivoks, SRETANTRUROZNDAN
<MmikeNekud> me ce jos malo ic uzivat na valove od bure
<MmikeNekud> pre super je kad puse bura na otocima, napravi listuuuuuuuuuuuu
<BotaniCar> huh, rojsni dan ? Sretan rodjendan, ivoks
<ivoks> hvala
<ivoks> ja sam jucer uzivao u maestralu
<hbogner> o ivoks sretan rodjendna uz pjesmu: Stari se :D
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/pozar-kod-jasenova-prijeti-autokampu--zbog-pozara-kod-sibenika-zatvorena-a1/1049934/
<ivoks> ulovili su ga
<ivoks> e sad... lomit kost po kost
<hbogner> vec otprije poznat po slicnim nedjelima
<ivoks> vidis
<ivoks> jos mu je prije trebalo polomiti udove, pa ne bi mogao ponoviti
<dodobas> palio prdce i to... u osnovnoj skoli...
<hbogner> davno je taj bio u osnovnoj, 51 godinu ima
<dodobas> sve je to upucivalo na problem...
<dodobas> samo institucije nisu radile svoj posao... jel...
<dodobas> nije on kriv
<hbogner> http://www.vecernji.hr/sport/atletika/sudac-pogoden-kopljem-glavu-atletskom-natjecanju-njemackoj-clanak-445902
<hbogner> a budale trcao prema koplju dok je padalo
<ivoks> kak nije kriv?
<ivoks> koje to institucije nisu odradile svoj posao?
<ivoks> slazem se, nepostojeca 'udolomitelj' nije obavila :)
<dodobas> sarcasm, you either get it or you dont
<ivoks> evo, jos jednog su ulovili
<ivoks> negdje pedofile kastriraju
<ivoks> eh.. povucite paralelu s piromanima
<hbogner> dodobas, moras pokazat znak za sakrazam: http://i53.tinypic.com/a5fayx.jpg
<ivoks> jao
<ivoks> nije valjda do toga doslo
<hbogner> http://childishgrin.tumblr.com/post/1448687511/i-need-a-sarcasm-sign-really
<ivoks> Penny: And why kind of doctor removes shoes from asses?
<ivoks> Sheldon: Depending on the depth, that’s either proctologist or a general surgeon. 
<ivoks> ahahahahaha
<jelly> why?
<ivoks> what
<jelly> who
<ivoks> tko zna tko to prepisuje
<dodobas> hbogner: kao sto su za tebe svi prof. na faksu pripremili http://is.gd/kYkZOh
<dodobas> :P
<ivoks> jeste procitali komentare porotnika?
<MmikeNekud> smanjla se bura
<ivoks> jedan od njih im je objasnio patentni sustav i svi su glasali kao i on
<MmikeNekud> brijem da imam teleskop da bi mogao po makarskoj ljudima citat novine
<ivoks>  The jury appears to have awarded damages for the Galaxy Tab 10.1 LTE infringing — $219,694 worth — but didn't find that it had actually infringed anything....A similar inconsistency exists for the Intercept, for which they'd awarded Apple over $2 million 
<ivoks> a taj koji im je sve objasnio, je i sam vlasnik patenata :)
<hbogner> dodobas, jaoooo 
<ivoks>     “When I got in this case and I started looking at these patents I considered: ‘If this was my patent and I was accused, could I defend it?’” Hogan explained. On the night of Aug. 22, after closing arguments, “a light bulb went on in my head,” he said. “I thought, I need to do this for all of them.”
<dodobas> ivoks: groklow ?
<dodobas> http://www.groklaw.net/article.php?story=2012082510525390
<hbogner> o MmikeNekud 
<weshmashian> mrmlj, jos jedan dan bez ocala, zaljepit ce mi se faca za monitor
<MmikeNekud> oi hbogner 
<ivoks> da
<hbogner> MmikeNekud, poslao sam im mail, cekam odgovor :D
<ivoks> idem doma...
<MmikeNekud> hbogner, kakav odgovor?
<MmikeNekud> hbogner, velim ti, CV ti je ultra-nebitan
<MmikeNekud> ono kaj znas je ultra-bitno
<hbogner> to si mi rekao
<ivoks> hbogner: crossvalia?
<MmikeNekud> the porn-masters :)
<hbogner> ivoks, mozda :D
<hbogner> moram nesto a u struci me nezele bez diplome
<hbogner> a racuni stizu svakodnevno
<dodobas> hbogner: lol... struka... ti nisi normalna
<hbogner> tako je nisam normalna :D
<hbogner> trebalo je pisat "struci"
<jelly> Å¡truci?
<BotaniCar> Å¡trukli ? 
<BotaniCar> dajte najte, sad sam gladan 
<jelly> preliveni kiselim vrhnjem
<hbogner> mljac mljac
<ivoks> imam doma smrznute
<ivoks> mogao bi ih skuhati
<weshmashian> mmmm... pro... erm, strukli
 * MmikeNekud ce danas izist dvi komarce :)
<MmikeNekud> jutros ulovljene, samo ih treba ocistiti
<ivoks> ja cu sutra neku ribu
<hbogner> MmikeNekud, kud bas komarce, te male krvopije
<MmikeNekud> ja nebi, al' su mi uvalili ovi
<MmikeNekud> Komarča
<hbogner> :D
<hbogner> ma znam
<MmikeNekud> orada kako bi rekao neuk svijet
<MmikeNekud> http://hr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Komar%C4%8Da
<ivoks> ja cu radje brancin
<ivoks> Price: 	$3,079.99
<ivoks> Web price: 	$2,074.00
<ivoks> You save: 	$1,005.99
<ivoks> heh
<MmikeNekud> ivoks, pazi di ga kupujes
<MmikeNekud> brancin se uzgaja po ribogojilistima
<MmikeNekud> a to je onda govno od ribe
<ivoks> nije bas govno
<ivoks> bolje je od uzgojene svinje
<ivoks> ili uzgojene piletine
<MmikeNekud> ako je uhvacen u moru, onda nije
<ivoks> pa svi su iz mora :)
<MmikeNekud> ma, slobodan :)
<MmikeNekud> u mrezi, na pucini
<MmikeNekud> a ne u kavezu :)
<ivoks> pa jasno da je takav bolji
<MmikeNekud> ne da je bolji, nego je to sasvim druga riba
<ivoks> al nije ni iz mreze los
<MmikeNekud> ovaj iz uzgoja je bezukusan, mekan, fuj
<ivoks> sad ce on meni objasnjavati jer misli da je popio svu pamet u 2 tjedna na moru :)
<ivoks> tipicni zagrepcanin :D
<MmikeNekud> zato su arbuni zubaci i ti na cijeni, jer to nisu ribe koje plivaju u jatima 
<MmikeNekud> gle njega, dotepenec iz dubrave sagradio betonjaru na kvazi-otoku, pa misli da zna :)
<MmikeNekud> poslusaj, ante, nauci, bit ce ti lakse :)
<ivoks> moja kuca je od kamena
<ivoks> jedini beton je pod zemljom
<MmikeNekud> kaj se branis odmah :)
<ivoks> a murter je otok otoka :)
<ivoks> http://www.otok-murter.hr/hr/
<MmikeNekud> pa, bolji nego krk
<MmikeNekud> to svakako
<MmikeNekud> nego
<MmikeNekud> proseci se do tribunja
<MmikeNekud> imas tamo 'sinje more' restorancic uz obalu
<ivoks> http://www.otok-murter.hr/hr/aktivni_odmor-3/kajakarenje-132
<MmikeNekud> i uzmi skusu
<MmikeNekud> plava riba, al' svjeza, garantirano
<ivoks> znas li ti kakvih ima restorana ovdje :)
<MmikeNekud> 505 puta bolja od tog nafutranog lubina
<MmikeNekud> znam, pre skupih s pre losom ribom
<MmikeNekud> zato ti velim di da odes
<ivoks> nemas pojma :)
<MmikeNekud> tako je
<MmikeNekud> nemam 
<MmikeNekud> idi se ti dalje hrani losom ribom koju ces preplatit :)
<ivoks> http://www.restoran-fabro.hr/
<hbogner> kokice
<ivoks> http://www.restoran-fabro.hr/images/djcatalog/gof-carpaccio_m.jpg
<hbogner> svadjaju se dva kontinentalca oko morske ribe  :D
<ivoks> oprosti, ja na murteru zivim vise nego neki murterini :)
<MmikeNekud> znam ja ljude koji preko 30 godina voze aute pa ih neznaju voziti i opasni su na cesti :)
<hbogner> e znam, ovaj moj kolega iz tisnog je vise zivio u karlovcu, zadru, sibeniku i splitu nego u tisnom
<MmikeNekud> ugl, ivoks, spoznat ces i ti vremenom
<MmikeNekud> riba se ne jede u restoranima na moru
<hbogner> nego kod domacih ljudi
<MmikeNekud> a sumnjam da ti znas prepoznati dobru ribu
<MmikeNekud> hbogner, nazalost, da, ako imas/znas koga domaceg
<MmikeNekud> ja nebi ribu nikad kupio
<MmikeNekud> jer je precijenjeno skupa
<hbogner> bio kod kolege u gostima, ima svoj izvor na placu za njega vade ispod stola
<MmikeNekud> ove dve komarce se prodaju po 300 kuna kila!
<MmikeNekud> 300 kuna fakin kila ribe, eej!
<ivoks> pa da, toliko kosta kila svjeze orade
<MmikeNekud> pa jel' to normalno?
<ivoks> mozes naci i za 280, 250
<ivoks> ali ako je 100, onda je iz uzgoja
<MmikeNekud> riba iz uzgoja je govno
<ivoks> nije govno
<MmikeNekud> to k'o da mi kazes da je soja dostojna zamjena za meso
<hbogner> MmikeNekud, nazalost imam premalo takvih domacih
<MmikeNekud> je, govno je :)
<ivoks> nije dobra kao slobodna, ali nije govno
<MmikeNekud> a ok, onda nije
<ivoks> svinja iz uzgoja je govno, doslovno se valja u govnima
<ivoks> isto kao i piletina
<ivoks> a opet, jedes to svaki dan :)
<MmikeNekud> nah, not true
<MmikeNekud> nit to nije true :)
<MmikeNekud> dakle,m svinja iz uzgoja ima okus k'o svinja
<MmikeNekud> piletina, kako koja
<MmikeNekud> cekinova, recimo, ne valja nista :)
<MmikeNekud> a riba iz uzgoja nema okus
<ivoks> i vepar je svinja
<MmikeNekud> nikakav
<hbogner> moje doma na selu se valjaju u govnima al su finije od kupovnih
<hbogner> svinje that is
<MmikeNekud> jednom kad probas razliku skuzis
<MmikeNekud> pa onda vise ne kupujes ribu
<MmikeNekud> ili odes, tak, u to spominjano sinje more
<ivoks> cuj ti njega
<MmikeNekud> ima i tamo brancin iz uzgoja
<ivoks> sad je on jedini jeo ulovljenu ribu
<MmikeNekud> al' to ne jedes tamo
<ivoks> jedini je bio u restoranu
<ivoks> a jos komp nije vidio dok sam ja lovio brancince i skarpine
<ivoks> al, ne da mi se tu preseravati
<MmikeNekud> al' to s gustom cinis :)
<MmikeNekud> oprastamo ti, danas ti je rodjendan :)
<hbogner> ko sto rekoh kokice :D
<MmikeNekud> idem si cistit mukom poklonjenu ribu :)
<ivoks> a zamisli muke...
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> bemti propustio kokice
<SilverSpace> :)
<weshmashian> o/
<ivoks> Writing a byte at a time...
<ivoks> Writing intelligently...
<ivoks> dakle...
<ivoks> dzakula, koji je bio dio vlade republike srpske krajine, proziva urednika nekog vjesnika jer je ovaj bio clan HOS-a
<ivoks> pa jebte... ono, mogu misliti kako ce neki popizditi na ovo
<ivoks> jer meni dodje da ga nalupam
<ivoks> http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/foto-pijani-rus-kod-hvara-nasukao-jahtu-punu-nafte-clanak-446028
<ivoks> bit ce da nije vidio otok
<hbogner> http://www.vidi.hr/Racunala/Novosti/Uzvikni-McDonalds-za-nastavak-igre wtf???
<ivoks> nis, idem na 12.10
<ivoks> zaboravio sam si sladoled kupiti, a joj...
<ivoks> bada je rasireniji mobilni os od windows phonea
<ivoks> http://www.droiddog.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/platform-sales-1.jpg
<ivoks> "Looks like Nokia’s claims that Windows Phone will be the third biggest platform isn’t happening, considering they’re currently sixth. "
<ravilov> http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/5182201_460s_v1.jpg
<ivoks> baba ce postati zvijezda
<SilverSpace> u srijedu dolazi olimpija u ledenu
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Mv-V5wY5GoI
<SilverSpace> :)
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Pastato šturmas: kai kūjis nebepadeda/Building's assault: when hammer fails, Views: 628846, Rating: 99.256554%
<ivoks> danas svatko moze biti vojnik :)
<hbogner> ivoks, bilo je tog i kod nas pod nazivom "ročnik"
<Mmike> ne kuzim kak mag sysadmin ne koristi screen
<Mmike> i veli da mu je to 'lose'
<Mmike> i onda se pati kak mu ssh pukne i kak eto
<ivoks> pa ni ja ga ne koristim
<ivoks> fakat rijetko
<BotaniCar> screen je najvise potreban ircerima :) 
<SilverSpace> :)
<dodobas> ma kaj vi brijete... screen je jedini nacin kako mozes imat kontrolu nad LVMom i raznim ORMovima za relacijske baze
<dodobas> bez toga ne ide...
<ivoks> al Mmike ne koristi LVM
<Mmike> yup
 * Mmike nemre zivjet bez screena
<Mmike> doduse, tmuxa, ajde
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> brijem da se idem kupat u pre-pre hladnom moru
<Mmike> srecom je vani isto hladnjikavo pa ce valjda bit ok :)
<SilverSpace> o da konacno http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/podrska-miracastu-iz-nvidie/117975.aspx
<ivoks> uf, to samsung vec ima
<ivoks> to je patentirano :)
<hbogner> "mag sysadmin" madjionicar sisadmin?
<jelly> MAGNUM
<jelly> bar 120 kila
<dodobas> hbogner: magistar inzinjer sisadmin :p
<jelly> jel ubuntu importa pakete iz debian testing ili unstable sad, i gdje to pise?
<SilverSpace> ivoks: jesi preso na 12.10
<ivoks> ne
<jelly> odgovor, je, cini se "ovisi".  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebianImportFreeze
<jelly> oneiric <- sid; precise <- testing; quantal <- testing
<ivoks> bilo je iz sid, pa je prebaceno na testing
<ivoks> ali to ti je sve per-package case
<ivoks> imas merge koji je automatski iz testinga
<ivoks> a onda, zbog ovih-onih razloga, neki paketi dodju iz sida
<ivoks> nekih paketa ni nema u debianu
<ivoks> nego ih debian vuce iz ubuntua i sl.
<ivoks> cuspajz :)
<SilverSpace> 17° a vruce mi je 
<jelly> znam da je sve per package case
<jelly> zanimalo me ono sto ide u djuture ;-)
<ivoks> jelly: malo sam ispao iz svega toga skupa, ali vjeruje da se za LTS i LTS-1 radi iz testing
<ivoks> dok ostalo ide iz unstable
<jelly> aj neka
<jelly> compiz i ccsm su iz ocitih razloga u puno boljem stanju u 'buntu nego u debianu
 * jelly gleda sta jos ima u http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/sync-blacklist.txt
<jelly> good heavens, po novim milestoneima za nove verzije cudim se da itko koristi ove alfe
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> ideja je da razvojna verzija bude rolling release
<ivoks> dakle, da se nista ne potrga u toku razvoja
<jelly> [...] often require some tweaks and workarounds afterwards to get it actually usable [...]
<n0di> pozZ
#ubuntu-hr 2012-08-28
<Mmike> hm
<dodobas> yello
<weshmashian> \o
<BotaniCar> jutro, junaci
<Mmike> mlje
<BotaniCar> Jel doruckujes ti , Mika ? 
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> pojeo banane dvije
<Mmike> budem se malo kasnije isao prosetat po bublice neke
<Mmike> cekam jutarnju sracku :)
<Mmike> covjece, bilo 17C kad sam se probudio, sad je 27 :)
<BotaniCar> znaci, tebe se ne isplati pitat ocemo na dorucak jedan dan :( pih 
<BotaniCar> da, i kod mene je bilo tak finomrzlo, ova suma oko mene je mila majka, temperatura padne na prihvatljivu cim sunce nije direktno u kucu uprto 
<Mmike> flj
<Mmike> compiz-drek-x-smrz
<BotaniCar> kekek :)
<BotaniCar> you might try http://pastebin.com/fyGxf8tD
<BotaniCar> o jebo ga pas :) Sorry 
<jelly> nsfw?
<Mmike> nsfw
<Mmike> too ugly for work
<Mmike> windows powershell mudrolije
<ipozgaj> lol
<ipozgaj> windozer
<ipozgaj> :D
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> ne kuzim
<Mmike> umjesto da su uzeli bashova i pajtona i neznam cega i napraivli solidan shell
<Mmike> ovi uzeli C# i usrali sve
<Mmike> i kak sad da covcjek ne jede stalno kad svi oko njega rostiljaju nesto<1?
<Vjetar> jutar BotaniCar 
<BotaniCar> zivio, vjetroviti. 
<Mmike> eto, porn.com sad radi jos brze i na jos manje servera
<Mmike> brijem da nikad necu u raj
<Mmike> idem jest
<BotaniCar> kaj ste mu napravili?
<Mmike> osto sam bez mineralne
<Mmike> kAKAV PROPUST
<BotaniCar> :) 
<Mmike> popravili db-layer, naravno
<Mmike> rijesili se zdrkanog loseg ORMa i napravili to 'kak se spada'
<Mmike> idem sad
<Mmike> fakat :)
<BotaniCar> ti ORMovi su tak super :)
<BotaniCar> aj ti samo :)
<jelly> mmm, zucchini
<BotaniCar> ooo, jelly, de si :)
<jelly> eto gledam kaj Mmike odrzava
<jelly> [...] Maid Stuffs A Zucchini [...] 
<jelly> ne smijem detaljnije
<CrazyLemon> lol :9
<CrazyLemon> :)*
<jelly> uglavnom, tikvice.  Za rucak je bil bucnica
<jelly> a
<ipozgaj> Mmike: vi odrzavate porn.com? :)
<Mmike> kak sam zaspo na suncu
<Mmike> uzas
<Mmike> ipozgaj, i to, da
<BotaniCar> nadam se da nisi zgoril
<Mmike> malo
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> mysql govno
<Mmike> nisam dugo to reko
<Mmike> cak i 5.6 je govno
<dodobas> Mmike: weeee :)
<jelly> Mmike: dobro jutro
<ipozgaj> Mmike: daj nam onda neki member pass lol :D
<Mmike> ipozgaj, cemu?
<Mmike> pa ima tolko pornjave free
<Mmike> ili bas moras imat ultra-hd videje guzica i sisa?
<Mmike> ili to meliti neugodno pa zica kroz tebe? :)
<ipozgaj> pa necu gledati low res na 23'' monitoru, naravno da mora biti HD :D
<ipozgaj> a i ovo drugo
<ipozgaj> (.)(.)
<Mmike> freepornvideos.com
<Mmike> xtube.com
<Mmike> stileproject.com
<Mmike> osh jos? :)
<Mmike> nemoj da ti named.conf cijeli pljunem tu :)
<ipozgaj> redtube.com, pornhub.com, xvideos.com, xhamster.com, eskimotube.com...
<ipozgaj> :)
<jelly> vish da on nema ove visokoprofilne
<jelly> doduse priznam da nisam cuo za eskimotube
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> nema
<Mmike> visokoprofilne 
<Mmike> :/
<jelly> ajd... poznate.
<jelly> %@4#% carnet
<ipozgaj> ajme papirologije
<ipozgaj> hijao, moram se potpisati na nesto i poslati scan a nema skener :))
<ipozgaj> nemam*
<ipozgaj> sad sam u paintu uzeo onaj caligraphy brush, napravio ogromni potpis i smanjio u manju rezoluciju, izgleda ok za copy/paste :D
<Mmike> imas fotic valjda
<Mmike> ja sam slao ugovore neke potpisane fotkane s mobigtelom
<Mmike> i prihvatilo :)
<BotaniCar> eh, pa sto ne bi :) Slikama s danasnjih fotica mozes jumbo plakat napravit' 
<jelly> mozes samo ak se furas na artsy fartsy zrnatu sliku punu Å¡uma
<BotaniCar> ili nemas problema s slaganjem slike do slike, da , wasn't my point anyway :) Ako ti 3 kile piksela nisu dost da procitas nekaj, ukurac :) 
<jelly> nije sve u broju piksela
<BotaniCar> ali vecina je. Ako bas nisi mahao mobitelom i ima ikakav autofokus, you're good
<BotaniCar> mrmlj, jedan od virtualizatora ima utilizirano 93% memorije :) 
<BotaniCar> Bit ce da cu morat opet odjebat sidetaskove i primit se malo administracije 
<BotaniCar> nevezano, kak bi covjek saznao koliko kbitni zvuk je u nekoj youtube pjesmici ?
<ipozgaj> Mmike: nemam printer ni skener, a ugovor imam u digitalom obliku lol
<Mmike> super
<Mmike> imam php aplikacijetinu
<Mmike> koja se spaja drito na mongodb
<Mmike> umjesto da ide na loadbalancere
<Mmike> ima jednu mongoDB klasu i tamo stoji ip od loadbalancera
<Mmike> a ja i dalje vidim konekcije drito prema mongodbu
<Mmike> i sad
<Mmike> ima netko ideju ? :)
<BotaniCar> imam ja, moram malo procitat o tom mongodbu :)
<weshmashian> Mmike: apachectl2 graceful ? :D
<weshmashian> ilitiga: nope, no idea
<Mmike> nah, php-fcgi kroz lighty
<Mmike> trudio sam se ne ic kroz strace
<BotaniCar> iha ! 
<Mmike> al' fakat neznam kaj bi vise
<weshmashian> hm
<weshmashian> neam pojma, al' znam da idem doma sad
<weshmashian> sretno! :D
<Mmike> kretenarija
<Mmike> mongodb client library se sam spaja po svim serverima
<Mmike> daklem
<Mmike> jebo mongodb
<ravilov> Mmike, uzivaj u sexu! :p
<dodobas> Mmike: hebo phpclient...
<dodobas> mogodb php client, that is
<Mmike> dodobas, ma i to
<dodobas> Mmike: gemištiraj malo, opusti, sutra ce netko popraviti bug :)
<Mmike> mah
<Mmike> ja sam glup
<Mmike> nisam dobro citao kako to radi
<Mmike> da sam citao znao bih odmah da je IDIJOTSKI 
<jelly-home> Mongo only pawn in game of life.
<Mmike> ** WARNING **
<Mmike> Audacious has detected that your ALSA device has a broken timer.  A workaround
<Mmike> is being used to prevent CPU overload.  Please report this problem to your
<Mmike> Linux distributor or to the ALSA developers.
<jelly-home> a-ha!
<dodobas> Mmike: ne koristis pulse, ajme ;P
<Mmike> da, sram me bilo
<Mmike> taj pulse je isto taki drek da je to uzas :)
<dodobas> slagao sam danas roundcube... fora softver
<Mmike> ja ga imam za svoj webmail
<Mmike> na ub untuu ti je to apt-get install :)
<Mmike> ako ne trebas bas najnajzadnjijiju verziju
<Mmike> https://webmail.splivalo.hr
<dodobas> The certificate is only valid for Ubuntu-1110-oneiric-64-minimal :P
<Mmike> da :)
<Mmike> neda mi se, kad se obogatim pa skupim para za PRAVI certifikat, onda cu to :)
<Mmike> ovo je onaj snejkojlasti defaultni
<Mmike> e, ta virtualka tak super radi to je neistina
<Mmike> a uzeo jos 2 na hecneru, neupotrebljive su
<dodobas> da, hetzner ima problema s hosting/vps... ali dedicated im radi
<dodobas> gdje ti se ova nalazi ?
<Mmike> vps
<Mmike> hecner
<Mmike> ali minimalna, 512MB rama
<Mmike> valjda te nitko ne koristi pa sam solo na zeljezu
<dodobas> aha... 1 od 3 radi
<Mmike> dedicated svukud radi, jeboga, ak ne radi onda jebo:)
<Mmike> al' linode vps je puno puno puno bolje radio
<dodobas> malkice je skup linude
<dodobas> *linode :)
<Mmike> jup
<Mmike> al je radil :)
<Mmike> eto se sroko postgres
<Mmike> tj, kistra na kojoj je postgres
<Mmike> prebacili datadir na drugi stroj, upalili postgres, ovaj repairao-replayao kaj ima, i vozi
<Mmike> downtime - 20ak minuta
<Mmike> mysql kad se tak razleti onda je downtime forever  :/
<Mmike> postgres je jeben!
<jelly-home> Mmike: startssl.com dila jednogodisnje jednohostnamne certifikate besplatno
<Mmike> :*
<obruT> jutro :P
<jelly-home> Mmike: eg. https://mail.geoskola.hr
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> ne volem squirell
<Mmike> iako je zgodan isto
<jelly-home> nije bitan sajt nego cert
<Mmike> vele da me rivjujaju
<Mmike> i da ce mi se javit za 6 sati
<Mmike> nadam se da me nece zvat usrid noci
<jelly-home> to je obicno za 50-10 minuta ako si stavio neki normalni mejl 
<jelly-home> 5-10
<jelly-home> nece, dobis samo mejl sa confirmation linkom
<jelly-home> i tamo dobis client cert za autentikaciju u njihov web
<jelly-home> i onda klikas standardno... mozes svoj key i csrove, mozes njima dati da izgeneriraju i key i cert
<jelly-home> mrmlj, moram sloziti remote pristup na ustanovi kad si strgam link... ode 3g modem za nista
<Mmike> da, nemrem
<Mmike> tj, uklikao sam conf link i onaj kod
<Mmike> i uklikao
<Mmike> i reklo mi 'mhmhm, moramo te jos provjerit'
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> doso mail
<Mmike> sve je ok cini se
<Mmike> jelly, startssl je vrlodobar!
<Mmike> thnx
<jelly-home> za tu cijenu je izvrstan <g>
#ubuntu-hr 2012-08-29
<dodobas> yeloee
<drj_cro> jutro
<BotaniCar> Juro, junacine
<BotaniCar> mrmlj, juTro
<dodobas> prekrasno jutro :)
<ivoks> bas...
<ivoks> glavoboljcek
<ivoks> nego...
<ivoks> backup
<ivoks> to smo prevodili kao sigurnosna kopija
<Mmike> nevjerojatno kako je ovaj kompiz zdrkan :/
<BotaniCar> meni je pocelo tak kaj mi VPSovi ne delaju, vidim da su provideru serveri down .. 
<ivoks> ali bolje je pricuvna kopija
<Mmike> jup
<Mmike> ili samo pricuva
<Mmike> 'rezerva' :)
<ivoks> da
<Mmike> onaj 'infobright' je super stvar
<Mmike> nazalost, jedini nacin backupa je full dump :/
<Mmike> eto prilike za LVM! :)
<dodobas> ma ne....
<weshmashian> brijem da bi me u ofisu poceli cudnovato gledat kad bi poceo pisat 'pricuvna kopija podataka' u reporte...
<Mmike> ivoks, ti si se za ZFSom igrao?
<Mmike> a, ne, brtfs
<Mmike> nista, zaboravi
<weshmashian> upravo dobio laptop sa susetom instaliranim za provjerit
<ivoks> btrfs
<Mmike> btr brt rtb!
<ivoks> butter
<ivoks> ili better
<ivoks> btr
<dodobas> to me jos strah vrtiti...
<drj_cro> pusti miketa neka testira na porno industriji :)
<dodobas> ofkors :)
<BotaniCar> <3 suse :) <3 Novell
<weshmashian> do sad nijesam ni vidijo suse.. :D
<BotaniCar> Jedna od mojih bivsih firmi je to gurala, uzalud :(
<BotaniCar> najklikabilniji linux ikad :) 
<BotaniCar> Za sve-e imas wizard :)
<weshmashian> hm, trebo bi to onda stavit tu steficama(tm)
<weshmashian> zapravo, ne, moraju na necemu i appsu testirat... meh :D
<Mmike> dodobas, ti si big-data guy
<Mmike> imam file sa oko 40k domena unutra, jedna po redtku (znaci mama.com\ntata.com i tako dalje)
<Mmike> i onda imam jos oko 600njak .html fileova (sveskup oko 250MB)
<Mmike> moram nac sve fajlove u kojima se spominje bilo koja od tih 40k domena
<Mmike> grep -f traje stoljecima
<Mmike> imas ideju? :)
<dodobas> timetravel ? :)
<dodobas> gurnes sve u bazu... fulltext search...
<Mmike> ne vjerujem da ce bit brze
<Mmike> sad sam podijelio domenski file na njih 100, pa u svakom imam oko 4000 domena
<Mmike> pa grep -f traje umjereno
<Mmike> pa sam potjreao to kroz xargs -n1 -P8
<Mmike> jer imam 8 CPUova
<Mmike> pa cemo vidjet
<Mmike> ne kuzim 
<Mmike> kak mosh isprogramirat nesto
<Mmike> ne provjerit dal' radi ok
<Mmike> i onda rezultat tog programa koristit dalje
<Mmike> i sjebat sve
<BotaniCar> pih, postgres mi se zaustavil sam od sebe :) Log je toliki da se bojim ici gledati kaj ga je zaustavilo :)
<ivoks> super mi je kad kazes 'napravi to i to'
<ivoks> a onda dobijes odgovor
<ivoks> 'jesi siguran? zasto ne ovo i ono'
<ivoks> kako se itko uopce usudjuje preispitivati moje ideje :)
<ivoks> kaze mozilla da novi firefox uzima skoro 5x manje memorije
<ivoks> ajde da vidimo
<ivoks>  3691 ivoks     20   0 1179m 293m  21m S    2 16.0  10:15.21 firefox            
<ivoks> to je 14
<dodobas> dodobas   6997 15.5 16.6 1352160 638744 ?      Ssl  07:22  41:22 firefox
<ivoks>  3691 ivoks     20   0 1008m 213m  43m S   28 11.6  10:34.56 firefox            
<ivoks> dakle, mozilla, BS
<dodobas> ivoks: memory reduction je za plugiove kad zatvoris tabove
<jelly> onda vec imam memory reduction sa flashblockom i adblockpro
<dodobas> jer ako... pluginovi su 'prljavi' pa GC ne moze pocistiti
<BotaniCar> nemrem vise, oko ce mi iscurit i strgao sam prst kojim tipkam 
<BotaniCar> kaima, decki ?
<ivoks> joj, jos sam pripit
<ivoks> klin se klinom fakat ne moze izbiti
<BotaniCar> hehe, good job last night, onda :)
<BotaniCar> Unuk F.Tudjmana u pornicu .. jaka muda :) 
<BotaniCar> haha, originalno ime, 'porno tudjman' :)
<jelly> BotaniCar: tipkas samo jednim prstom?
<BotaniCar> jelly: prije sam s svima, ali sam skuzio da mi je blje slomit' jedan nego sve ; kad vec ne znam enforceat 'typing break' :)
<jelly> kaj nemas workrave ili nesto instalirano
<BotaniCar> sto me podsjetilo na mog shefa .. lik je fakat pedantan, sto on da 'van' ima sve na svom mjestu, i daje na vrijeme .. i nekaj pricamo o multitouchu na tabletima i veli lik ' meni to ne treba , tipkam jednim prstom' .. 
<BotaniCar> jelly: nemam, da si i stavim, ne bi proslo 3 dana, maknuo bi jer bi smetalo :)
<BotaniCar> ono kaj mi treba je bolja tastatura 
<BotaniCar> od ove me fakat prst(i) bole
<Mmike> ivoks, kaj, pio si da se otreznis? :)
<ivoks> pa da, cuo sam da to radi
<BotaniCar> pomaze utoliko da, ako se dosta napijes, osjecas samo to pijanstvo  - ne i poslijedice prethodnog 
<jelly> ovo sam vec pasteao al razveseli me svaki put ORA-28002: the password will expire within 18446744073709551253 days
<BotaniCar> long live you ! Zelim ti jedno 4 promjene passworda
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> vish kak botanicar zna :)
<Mmike> pravi alkos
<BotaniCar> Ehh, sto bi rado bio pijanac, da nema nekih negativnih reperkusija :) 
<BotaniCar> Kakav milen osjecaj, probuditi se pijan i samo nastaviti dalje 
<ivoks> joj
<ivoks> ekipa zove za nastavak veceras
<BotaniCar> jebeno ! 
<ivoks> nije kad imas sastanke sutra cijeli dan
<BotaniCar> pa, ne moras bas do 4 :) Ustani u 1 od stola i reci 'barabe, ja imam posla ujutro, uzdravlje' :)
<ivoks> pa sinoc sam prestao piti oko ponoci
<ivoks> i opet sam se pijan probudio
<BotaniCar> cek, nisi pio do doba kad radnici idu na posao , i jos kukas cijeli dan da si supijan ? Tebi, brate, treba trening. 
 * obruT se slaze
<ivoks> :)
<BotaniCar> eo, obruT i ja se prijavljujemo da ti podignemo kondicijski nivo, o tvom trosku. Kad da uzmem godisnji ? 
<ivoks> ne mozete bi mene pratiti
<obruT> eh di su dani kad se sorao sa sljakerima oko 9 ujutro jer ti ne daju igrati stolni tenis u srednjoj skoli koju su obnavljali... a ti si taman isao iz birtije prema doma pa navratio :)
<BotaniCar> da, tesko je nekog pratiti kad ga prestignes :)
<ivoks> jedino da se organizirate u stafetu
<BotaniCar> ivoks: to je tvoj problem ! pa nije fora brzo pit, vec puno popit' :) 
<ivoks> fora je dobro se zabavit
<BotaniCar> to isto :)
<Mmike> kako bi rekla moja baka
<Mmike> 'sto pijes kad ti skodi'
<BotaniCar> Sto god daju, bako 
<Mmike> :)
<jelly> .x 100 USD to HRK
<datase> jelly: 100.00 usd = 595.17 hrk
<jelly> skupo
<jelly> ebenti, slozim router doma i radi port forwarding, odnesem ga na ustanovu di je ista konfiguracija lan mreze, tamo ne radi :-|
<BotaniCar> kajeovo danas, svi imamo problema s necim sto radi dok *to nesto* ne pomaknes 2m 
<Mmike> .x 3200 USD to HRK
<Mmike> kaj, previse
<datase> Mmike: 3200.00 usd = 19091.20 hrk
<Mmike> .x 20000 HRK to USD
<datase> Mmike: 20000.00 hrk = 3348.00 usd
<Mmike> .x 1341 JPY to AUT
<BotaniCar> ne mozes dzip pretvoriti u auto
 * weshmashian cijeli dan pokusava skompajlirat perl
<BotaniCar> bolje da si skoljke ronio :)
<weshmashian> di, u savi? :)
<weshmashian> ili tu u fontani kod doma sportova? :)
<BotaniCar> gdje god ima, ocito je da bi ti danasnji ulov bisera bio bolji da si isao na dah nego s kompajlerom :) Ili, u najgorem slucaju, jednak :9
 * BotaniCar vizualizira ronjenje na dah u savi ..
<BotaniCar> trebale bi mi maglenke (podvodne)
<weshmashian> :D
<jelly> Mmike: austrijski tolari?!
<BotaniCar> jelly: :) 
<Mmike> weshmashian, kaj za neki prastari HPUX?
<weshmashian> Mmike: sco
<Mmike> di si to naso
<weshmashian> imam ih kolko oces :D
<weshmashian> a problem je kaj sam jedva naso jedan koji ima kompajler i ostale djidje na sebi
<weshmashian> zakon! uspio slozit staticki perl, napokon :D
<ivoks> jel itko letio swiss airom?
<Mmike> weshmashian, di ti radis, u zavodu za javno zdravstvo? :)
 * Mmike ce letit kroacijom uskoro
<Mmike> brac-zagreb
<Mmike> pa da i to vidimo
<ivoks> Winner of the Best Airline Western Europe Award in 2011
<ivoks> sounds good to me :)
<weshmashian> Mmike: jok, ancient IT firma, odokativno imamo 30 tih pizdarija po terenu
<ivoks> a nis, idem i to probati
<kizo> pozdrav ... interesira me dali postoji kakav plugin koji bi na ubuntu 12.04 dodao onu staru početnu stranicu kakva je bila npr u verziji 11.10 http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-gpROcxTo2Os/TtPLbXsMoZI/AAAAAAAAEZk/ZE8VY_PWxHw/s1600/unity-Ubuntu_thumb.png
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> ne mozes svima udovoljiti :)
<ivoks> vecina se bunila protiv toga, a i bilo je pomalo besmisleno
<ivoks> zato ja maknuto
<ivoks> iskreno, ne znam moze li se to ponovno omoguciti
<kizo> meni je super izgledledalo i bilo je jednostavno, osnovne potrebe na okupu ... postoji bar kakav naziv za taj dio unity-a?
<ivoks> nemam pojma
<kizo> ee da, več duže koristim ubuntu, nisma programer, al može li se kako uključiti u zajednicu za prevođenje il nešto slično?
<ivoks> moze
<ivoks> cek da nadjem linkove :)
<ivoks> http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/wiki/KakoPrevoditi
<kizo> ee da, več duže koristim ubuntu, nisma programer, al može li se kako uključiti u zajednicu za prevođenje il nešto slično?
<kizo> puno hvala :D
<civija> zasto vecina ljudi napominje ovo 'nisam programer'?
<civija> pa ne mora se biti programer da bi doprinio nekom projektu
<kizo> vjerovatno ih večina smatra da za stvaranje nekog operativnog sustava moraju znati barem osnove programiranja
<ivoks> srecom, open source zajednica je skuzila da nije dovoljno samo programirati
<ivoks> treba malo raditi na dizajnu, dokumentaciji, lokalizaciji, reklamiranju, itd...
<civija> kizo: sve da i znas dobro programirati tesko da ces raditi na stvaranju sustava
<civija> a za vecinu stvari nije potrebno znanje programiranja
<kizo> kod nas u hrvatskoj ljudi nisu upoznati sa mnogo stvari, pa tako ni sa operativnim sustavima otvorenog koda 
<ivoks> a nu ih
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/402848_4545815083924_1996003334_n.jpg
<civija> fuj to :)
<ivoks> dobri su bili :)
<ivoks> krasno... 20. se vracam iz san diega
<ivoks> a vec 21. idem u kopenhagen
<jelly> kizo: pazi ovo: firma, ISP, dakle primarno se bave IT biznisom.  Tehnicar bio u motovunu na festivalu slagao nesto i instalirao ubuntu na posudjeni laptop iz marketinga, nije imao autentikacijske podatke.  Kad je vratio laptop dan kasnije tetka ga pita da kakvi su to cudni windowsi gore.
<jelly> dakle malo je reci "operativni sustavi otvorenog koda su nepoznanicu", sam pojam "operativnog sustava" je vec puno
<ivoks> a sta je to ISP? :)
<kizo> definitivno, jer nažalos u našim se školama večinom učie kako instalirati CS 1.6 i posložit da radi u mreži, tako da me to uopče ne čudi
<jelly> to ti je kao telco, samo manja gramaza
<ivoks> kod nas se u skolama ne uci informatika
<ivoks> vec se uci kako koristiti tocno odredjene programe
<ivoks> od programiranja ni p
<ivoks> ja sam u osnovnoj skoli secirao zivotinje
<ivoks> malo programiranja klincima ne bi skodilo, dapace
<kizo> to u hrvatskoj je katastrofa, ja se sječam da smo u osnovnoj učili radit u officu 97 na kantama koje su jedva radile
<ivoks> kad sam ja isao u osnovnu, nije jos bilo officea :)
<jelly> kad sam ja isao u osnovnu nije bilo PC-ja?
<Mmike> a kad sam JA isao u osnovnu
<Mmike> eee, djeco, da vi znate
<jelly> kad?!
<Mmike> jelly, a vjerojatno kad i ti )
<kizo> sad radim u belgiji ko sezonac tu klinci rade na hp mašinama Touchscreen
<kizo> i samo monitor
<ivoks> zg->zh->la->sd
<ivoks> tri leta... poludit cu
<ivoks> joj, novinar
<ivoks> Ovu podijelu odobrila je Europska unija na prijedlog Vlade. Grčić je objasnio da će Hrvatska u idućoj godini imati više od 450 milijuna eura strukturnih fondova, a već iduće godine i svake druge godine preko milijun eura iz istih fondova.
<ivoks> u iducoj goditi 450 milijuna, a vec iduce godine i svake druge preko milijun
<ivoks> Fućka se njemu, bitno da vatra ne zahvati jedan od restorana s janjetinom u Jablanici.
<ivoks> :)
<jelly-home> ha.  remote pristup mi nije radio jer... nisam imao sshd dignut na destinaciji
<jelly-home> router radi ko beba
<jelly-home> TL-WR842ND i Tele2CARNet stick i dyndns
<jelly-home> stalna veza za siromasne
<Mmike> ivoks, kak' ti u svom selu vidis domatv, rtl2 i te sve?
<Mmike> jelly-home, di to?
<jelly-home> Mmike: di sta
<Mmike> di imas tu stalnu vezu za siromasne?
<jelly-home> na jednoj ustanovi od carneta gdje je bila strgana konfiguracija mreze
<Mmike> ahaaa
<Mmike> ono kaj si jutros pricao
<Mmike> mislio da doma hackiras nesto :)
<jelly-home> kaj ce mi doma backdoor, doma imam prava vrata
<hbogner> vecer
<dodobas> yello
#ubuntu-hr 2012-08-30
<weshmashian> \o
<dodobas> yerlea
<drj_cro> jutro
<BotaniCar> gud mounin boiz 
<ivoks> jeb... rba i njihov idirekt
<ivoks> najsporiji servis ikad
<ivoks> a radilo je tako dobro do nedavno
<ivoks> hm... i sad se opet ubrzalo :)
<ivoks> al nije dugo trajalo
<ivoks> uzas
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> radi super po noci
<Mmike> kad nitko ne koristi to :)
<Mmike> al' po danu, eeee
<Mmike> jaizza je to programirala  :)
<Mmike> iako ce sda rec da su neki drugi to preuzeli :)
<BotaniCar> da, da, vanjski izvodjaci su krivi za sve i sva :)
<jelly-home> to reci upravi koja bira vanjske izvodjace umjesto da zaposli jos developera
<BotaniCar> ali ali, kontrola troskova, suzavanje zona odgovornosti .. :)
<ivoks> svaki put kad poplacam te doprinose i poreze, zapitam se koji k uopce radim ista
<jelly-home> jos par godina pa ce se dosjetiti da je outsourcing skup i da je bolje razvijati interno, itd itd
<ivoks> i mrzim 7. i 8. mjesec
<ivoks> svi odu na godisnje i nitko nista ne placa :)
<BotaniCar> jelly: moja je firma ispred svog vremena, dokucili smo sami ( !! ) da nam se ne isplati letit u Indiju/Italiju/DiVec da se dogovaramo detalje s developerima, kad ima ekipe i kod nas koja radi kak treba :)
<Mmike> breskva je puno finija kad ju malo istamburas
<Mmike> lik tu prodaje breskve za 35 kuna kilu :)
<Mmike> morao sam kupit pol kile, fakat su mu jebene
<BotaniCar> fakat volis istucene breskve ? 
<Mmike> ove u konzumu su 8 kuna kila, i fakat su pre pre lose :)
<obruT> breskvica je puno finija kad ju lagano rukama...
<obruT> jelly-home: eh, da... kod nas je vise projekata em propalo em se naslo u problemima nadogradnje zbog vanjskih izvodjaca
<Mmike> obruT, znalche :)
<Mmike> nisu vanjski izvodjaci losi
<Mmike> ak znas s njima baratat
<Mmike> ivoks, jel' vidis ti kod sebe tamo rtl2 i domatv?
<obruT> ma s baratanjem mozes svakako, ali ono, za izmjenit sitnicu te oderu milione :P
<jelly-home> vanjski je dobar samo ako ga znas od prije i dobar si s njim i 110% siguran da te nece zajebat
<ivoks> Mmike: da
<ivoks> Mmike: al ne vidim ove lokalne kanale, kako iz sibenika tako i iz zadra
<ivoks> doduse, s obzirom na antenu, ne cudim se previse
<Mmike> jelly-home, pa, planiras dobro i onda nadjes dobrog
<Mmike> ja ne vidim doma i rtl2
<Mmike> tj vidim al' k'o da ne vidim
<Mmike> a sve druge vidim 
<Mmike> i dalmacija tv i split tv i otok vaki i otok naki i 
<Mmike> sve
<SilverSpace> dan
<ivoks> plaza se ispraznila
<BotaniCar> svaki put kad vidim SilverSpacea , slina mi procuri. Nije da je sexy ili nekaj, nego se sjetim rakije :) 
<Mmike> compiz + flash = x crash
<ivoks> sva sreca pa compiz nece jos dugo
<ivoks> konacno
<ivoks> 1600x900 na 14"
<ivoks> 8GB rama, i5
<ivoks> trackpoint
<BotaniCar> o0o0 ,novi laptop ?
<jelly> X220?
<jelly> ne, 14"
<ivoks> ThinkPad X1 Carbon Ultrabook
<BotaniCar> 'carbon', ima nekaj kaj si si kupio, a da nema mat-crni finish ? :)
<ivoks> pa svi thinkpadi su mat
<ivoks> iritira me glossy
<BotaniCar> lepi je 
<ivoks> 14" & less than 3lbs
<BotaniCar> uuu, i backlight na tastaturi, finooo
<ivoks> jedini nedostatak
<ivoks> Ethernet via USB dongle
<ivoks> s obzirom da ima 2 usb porta...
<SilverSpace> oo ivoks kaj si X1 kupio fino 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: kaj ti cekas rakija te ceka 
<SilverSpace> bome i Mmike isto :)
<ivoks> ne, nisam
<ivoks> samo gledam
<Mmike> ja sam 3 thinkpada imao, ovo je taj treci
<Mmike> i matt je 
<Mmike> i ne vidi se kurca po danu
<Mmike> onaj HP drekbook ima izvrstan display
<Mmike> isto je matt
<Mmike> matt posix
<ivoks> da vidimo dell xps 14
<ivoks> svakako jeftiniji
<ivoks> cca 500$
<ivoks> upravo koliko vrijedi trackpoint
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> VIDEO, PRATITE UŽIVO Linić: 'MMF dijeli dobit od prodaje zlata. Dobit ćemo milijun kuna'
<ivoks> nevjerojatno
<SilverSpace> koji lik
<SilverSpace> bio jucer na hokeju izgleda da ce to biti dobra momcad
<dodobas> Mmike: oh jes.... probook prekrasan display
<dodobas> gledam ga svaki dan...
<dodobas> mjesec danas sam cekao matt i vecu bateriju
<Mmike> ivoks, /?
<Mmike> dodobas, to je jedina stvar na tom laptopu koja valja
<Mmike> ok, hardverski nije nesto posbeno los
<Mmike> al' fakat ima super display
<ivoks> probook ne valja nista
<ivoks> ni display
<ivoks> http://mako.cc/copyrighteous/images/samsno3_blackboard.jpg
<jelly> nice
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: nekaj sam virusno bolestan bio, pa nisam bas isao medj ljude, ne treba mi da me spominjete poslije pive :)Cim prestanem smrcat/kasljat se javim
<Mmike> ivoks, ako mislis na rezoluciju, da, ne valja nista
<Mmike> jedino kaj valja je to kaj se vidi na suncu
<Mmike> i to odlicno
<Mmike> BotaniCar, da, i ja isto
<Mmike> imam upalu uha
<Mmike> koji bummer, nemrem ronit :/
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ja pluca, ali mogu disat' :)
<SilverSpace> Samsung Galaxy Note II baš me zanima cijena toga chuda
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: oo bamti i mene isto nekaj grlo zajebava vec tjedan dana
<SilverSpace> a nis bit ce bolja rakijetina sto duze stoji :D
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: neki divlji virus se pojavil, ja odem doktoru, a tam i sestra na prijemu smrca; pitam ju kaj je , veli ona da joj dolazi ekipa kao da je 12 mjesec .. 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: sestra je imala i temperaturu i kaslje vec dva tjedna
<BotaniCar> u kojem logu mogu pogledati zakaj mi linux ubija servise ( koliko sam do sad uspio poloviti, misli da nema slobodne memorije, i krene divljacki gasiti sve kaj procijeni da ne treba, slobodne memorije ima) 
<jelly> BotaniCar: koji linux?
<jelly> OOM killer ce se vidjet u dmesg odn. gdje god da se kernel.* syslog sprema
<Mmike> LONG LIVE OOMK
<jelly> numa numa
<BotaniCar> jelly: dobro si mi rekao , idem dmesg parsat, valjda bum nekaj nasao 
<BotaniCar> inace, centos, kaj drugo me moze muciti :) 
<jelly> ne znam, ja rhel syslog prestrikam da lici na debian tj. da kernel ide u /var/log/kern.log
<jelly> sve u messages mi je debilno
<BotaniCar> mudar si ti, mudar
<SilverSpace> opet NLO http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=QpAwEfEG_ow
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Breaking News UFO Sightings Witnessed by Hundreds Over Myrtle Beach August 26, 2012 Watch Now!, Views: 44907, Rating: 87.031966%
<SilverSpace> ne kužim zasto bi svemirci uopce imali svijetla 
<ivoks> to je avion :)
<jelly> to je tica!
<BotaniCar> ovoje izvrsno :) Kad god root nekaj proba napraviti ( ili ako se user su-a ) , server pojede svu memoriju :) Ako sam logiran kao user, server radi kao zmaj :) 
<jelly> dada, server je kriv
<jelly> kao
<BotaniCar> NIKAD ! 
<BotaniCar> Kriv sam ja, to je ziher, samo je jos upitno kaj sam zasral :)
<SilverSpace> pih
<Mmike> bwah
<Mmike> zaboravio sam kak mi baka dobro kuha kad joj se da :)
<BotaniCar> kak je lijepo nekad raditi pravu sistemsku administraciju :) Tak se lijepo jebem s ovim OOM problemom da je to milina :)
<obruT> BotaniCar: sta vrtis na tom stroju ?
<BotaniCar> obruT: edukacijsku instancu za *nesto* , konkretno, bazu podataka i web server 
<BotaniCar> sto ce reci da mi ne gori pod nogama da to slozim kak treba, ali treba biti spremno za iduci tjedan
<BotaniCar> naime, moj premili Centos nema hugemem kernel , lower-zone-protection mi ne pomaze, a OOM killer ne zelim disejblat jer .. nda .. tak da sad kemijam :) 
<BotaniCar> sve se cini da cu privremeno morati disejblati OOMkiller i preci na 64bitnu arhitekturu cim prije .. kak su to virtualke, bogdragiznaj kakva bu mi to sranja doneslo 
<dodobas>  BotaniCar pa na kuzim... sto kompliciras... samo odes na system properties i tamo kliknes 'fix my system in 10min'
<dodobas> sit back and relax :)
<BotaniCar> dodobas: nije suse nego centos :) Nemam taj gumb :)
<dodobas> damnit
<dodobas> onda probaj sa... sudo convert to suse, ali to moras u terminalu
<BotaniCar> nemoze , terminal nema sucelje u 64kilobita boja, ne znam ja to tak :)
<dodobas> BotaniCar: u tom slucaju, stavi ruzicaste naocale... onda ce terminal radit
<obruT> mi smo prakticki sve sto se da isprebacivali na 64bit
<Mmike> mysqlu kad kazes 'shutdown' ovaj stan
<Mmike> stane
<BotaniCar> dodobas: ti si genije :)
<Mmike> postgresu kad to kazes ovaj ne stane nego kaze 'fuck off, imam konekcija na sebi'
<BotaniCar> obruT: ja sam tek nedavno dosao do toga da imam svugdje isti OS :) 
<obruT> eh, i kod nas je to bio proces :) moji freebsd serveri su svima bili trn u oku :)
<Mmike> freebsd
<Mmike> sta si ti neki nindza? :)
<BotaniCar> nema veze , sto vise problema - to vise vode na moj mlin, da predjemo i na tih 64 bita , pa kak bude :)
<obruT> zasto ? :) pa u to vrijeme dok sam slagao neke stvari OS je imao sve sto treba, radio brzo, pouzdano i jos je imao neke feature s kojima se linux tek bakcao :P
<Mmike> obruT, brijes da dnaas to vise nema smisla? 
<obruT> da sto nema smisla ?
<ivoks> freebsd
<dodobas> zfs drool
<obruT> freebsd ima smisla, ne vidim zasto ne... kod nas se forsalo da ga zamjenimo s linuxom samo zbog ekipe koja odrzava to sve, da bude manje platformi
<obruT> tako da je sve svedeno na linux (uglavnom), solaris i windowse (za servise koji moraju nuzno biti na windozama)
<obruT> iako se vidi tendencija da se i strogi formalisti u enterprajzli svijetu lagano sa solarisa prebacuju na linux
<jelly> sun je ubio solaris... ovo sto je ostalo od oraclea samo treba raskupusati i feature koji vrijede prebaciti na linux
<jelly> jedino sto ce oracle to dilati samo kao dio svoje platforme
<ivoks> zove me t-com da bi mi dali 3 mjeseca besplatni maxtv
<ivoks> reko, sto nista nazvali u 5. ili 6. mjesecu
<ivoks> nego sad, u 9. :)
<ivoks> (za vikendicu, jel)
<Mmike> da, fakat
<Mmike> zfs
<Mmike> nego
<Mmike> potrosio sam sve minute
<Mmike> 500 komada
<Mmike> i sve gigabajte
<Mmike> za ne povjerovat :)
<jelly> taman na vrijeme
<dodobas> Mmike: cold turkey dan dva :)
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> koji bed
<Mmike> mogu sad samo zenu zvat
<Mmike> ona mi je u VPNu :)
<weshmashian> "ako napravim export u PDF, dal' ce mi exportat u PDF ili u Word dokument?" *headdesk*
<Mmike> zna li netko kako u hrvatskoj potpisati digitalni ugovor?
<obruT> Mmike: uff... ak se ne varam, moras imati certifikat izdan od drzavne agencije zaduzene za to (FINA pretpostavljam)
<obruT> isto tako, ne znam da li zahtjevaju napredni digitalni potpis i treba li biti timestampiran potpis
<obruT> znam da se prije jedno 7-8 godina pocelo raditi na tim procedurama
<Mmike> da, kurac je to sve
<Mmike> znam da za privatno nije bitno
<Mmike> bitno da na sudu mosh dokazat 
<Mmike> al' za pravno
<Mmike> erm privatna osoba/pravna osoba
<obruT> ako trebas za sud, onda prakticki sigurno treba biti "napredni" potpis
<obruT> i trebao bi biti timestampiran
<jelly> https://twitter.com/mikko/status/241146647499907072
<obruT> jelly: jel imas onaj software sto imaju ovi iz CSI da procitamo sve sa svih monitora ? :)
<jelly> ma, irc na velikom ekranu
<obruT> vidjeh i to :)
<Mmike> And George, while his 
<Mmike> intelligence was way above normal, had a little mental handicap radio in his 
<Mmike> ear. He was required by law to wear it at all times. 
<Mmike> lol :)
<Mmike> http://www.tnellen.com/westside/harrison.pdf
<Mmike> kratko, ako niste, svakako procitajte
<BotaniCar> Mmike: mi smo za digitalni ugovor morali dobiti 'potpis' od FINA-e
<Mmike> BotaniCar, kak to ide?
<Mmike> da, fina ti napravi certifikat
<Mmike> i sta onda?
<BotaniCar> ajcek, helpdeskarim 
<obruT> Mmike: onda nabavis neki software za digitalni potpis i potpises taj dokument :)
<dodobas> Mmike: da, paint je vrlo popularan, iako nema linux porta... 
<Mmike> obruT, a jel' tu ima nekih pravila
<Mmike> ili mogu gnupg koristiti recimo?
<ivoks> Mmike: u principu bi se trebali moci koristiti RBA USB kljucevi
<obruT> e pa sad, ovisi sto drzava propisuje da moras imati u potpisu da bude validan na sudu
<ivoks> zato i je poanta da zelimo da to radi na linuxu
<ivoks> te kljuceve izdaje FINA
<obruT> ako trazi da potpis bude timestampiran od trece strane, sumnjam da gnupg zna to napraviti
<ivoks> i oni su tvoj digitalni potpis
<Mmike> da, ne zelim nikakve USB kljuceve
<Mmike> obruT, zna, zakaj nebi znao
<Mmike> samo kaj ne radi on to, nego FINA
<Mmike> ne kuzim zakaj je FINA CA za ugovor koji nema veze s financijama
<Mmike> al' dobro
<Mmike> ugl, ivoks , ja ak sad hocu potpisat ugovor s tobom
<obruT> fina potpisuje to, ali pitanje da li to ide rucno ili automatizirano preko softwarea
<Mmike> dal' vrijdi ako mi ti das svoj public key
<Mmike> ili ne vrijedi?
<obruT> ako potpisuju dvije osobe onda obje moraju potpisati svojim privatnim kljucem
<jelly> Mmike: neko treba biti CA
<ivoks> a to je FINA
<jelly> zar zelis da vise drzavnih ustanova bude CA i da svaka kemija svoje
<ivoks> al zato FINA-in certifikat...
<Mmike> obruT, ne potpisujes privatnim kljucem, jebemu :)
<Mmike> nego javnim
<Mmike> s tim da taj potpis kurca (pretpostavljam) ne vrijedi ako ga fina nije potpisala (= certificirala)
<ivoks> ??
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> glup sam :)
<Mmike> obrnuto
<Mmike> al' i dalje
<weshmashian> to vec da :)
<Mmike> ajmo ovako
<jelly> ivoks: da su cemu, dogovorili bi sa Mozillom, Googleom i MS-om da njihov cert dođe u browseru kao sto ima njemacka, brazil, itd
<Mmike> firma A i firma B potpisuju ugovor, papirnati. dal' taj ugovor vrijedi ako nema ziga gore?
<ivoks> jelly: ili ga potpisati od nekog veceg
<jelly> ne
<ivoks> ne vrijedi ako nema zig
<ivoks> sto nas cini jedinstvenima u europi
<jelly> od koga veceg?  wtf bi vjerovao Thawteu vise nego FINI
<ivoks> Comodo :)
<jelly> Digitrust <g>
<ivoks> da, vidis, vidis
<Mmike> e, a cek
<ivoks> deutsche telecom ima svoj
<Mmike> fina ti izdaje certifikat na godinu dana, right?
<Mmike> i sad ja i ribar ivoks potpisemo ugovor
<ivoks> na dulje
<Mmike> i kaj nakon godinu dana?
<ivoks> generiras novi certifikat
<Mmike> pise da firma init prodala meni kayake s veslima i za 10 godina, kaj?
<ivoks> pa valjda drze bazu s fingerprintima
<ivoks> turci imaju svoje kljuceve u mozilli
<ivoks> i svicarci
<ivoks> nizozemci
<Mmike> ivoks, ovo 'ne vrijedi bez ziga', to si u zakonu bas nekom citao, ili?
<ivoks> pa ako znas da je zig potpis pravne osobe, o cemu pricamo?
<ivoks> potpis osobe je samo potpis odgovorne osobe
<ivoks> zig je potpis pravne osobe
<ivoks>  Zapravo, pečat je tehničko pomagalo, čija obveza uporabe (uz potpis) nije predviđena Zakonom o trgovačkim društvima, Zakonom o obrtu i mnogim drugim zakonima. No, kod ovjeravanja naloga za plaćanje na obrascima platnog prometa, kod prijave i odjave radnika pri HZZO-u i HZMO-u, kod prijava PDV-a, poreza na dobitak, poreza na dohodak (obrtnika i samostalnih zanimanja), kod dodjele carinskog broja pri CU, te u nekim ostalim slučajevima, još uvij
<ivoks> vidis, vidis...
<ivoks> jebote drzava
<ivoks> u zakonu o trg. drustvima, pecat se ni ne spominje
<ivoks> http://aliprandi.blogspot.it/2012/08/free-and-open-source-software-takes.html
<obruT> Mmike: ajme... dakle, obje strane potpisuju privatnim kljucem... naravno, i treca strana kojoj svi vjeruju (FINA ocito - nazovimo to biljeznikom) potpisuje to na neki nacin, to se moze potpisati zajedno s timestampom tako da em treca strana stavi potpis na sve to skupa i jos uz to potpise vrijeme kad je to sve skupa potpisano, tako da ne bude naknadno pizdarija sto, kako i kada :)
<ivoks> http://www.toothfairyland.com/
<Mmike> pa to ti govorim, ivoks!
<Mmike> zasto ti i ja onda nebi mogli potpisati ugovor bez pecata?
<Mmike> obruT, znaci, ja napravim ugovor. potpisem ga digitalno, posaljem ga tebi, ti potpises novi dokument i onda to sve posaljes fini. i to je to?
<ivoks> ne treba slati fini
<ivoks> fina zna tko od vas dvoje ima koji dig. potpis
<ivoks> a timestamp se udari prilikom potpisivanja
<BotaniCar> Nemam sad vremena, ali za e-dokumente nije u igri samo FINA, naravno da su se i umirovljeni generali nasli u prici 
<ivoks> u slucaju razmirice, dodje fina, pogleda se timestamp i fingerprint i eto, to je taj
<obruT> ok, ali timestamp lupa fininin timestamp server ?
<obruT> jer ako ne, onda im nije bas neka sigurnosna politika
<ivoks> zar nije timestamp dio gpg-a?
<ivoks> pgpa
<obruT> fora kod timestamp servisa je to da ti treca strana, kojoj se vjeruje, potpise da je taj dokument u to vrijeme bio tocno takav
<ivoks> kada uzmes softver od banke
<ivoks> dobijes jos jedan softver za 'potpisivanje dokumenata'
<ivoks> bar je tako sa zabom
<ivoks> nisam istrazivao sto sve i kako radi
<obruT> postoji TS protokol za te stvari
<obruT> ja sam radio aplikaciju za napredni digitalni potpis prije jedno 7-8 godina pa znam kako to radi, ali ne znam kakva je politika, nisam pratio to...
<obruT> dakle, ne znam sto fina i drzava traze, ali znam kako bi to trebalo biti
<obruT> cak je bila multiplatformna, radila i na linuxu i windozama :P
<Mmike> da, naime
<Mmike> tko garantira da je vrijeme na mom racunalu bilo tocno kad sam potpisao dokument?
<Mmike> uglavnom
<Mmike> zakaj mi ne napravimo nas CA
<Mmike> da, zakonski nije priznat jos
<Mmike> al' nije nit protuzakonit
<Mmike> i radimo sve sto i fina
<BotaniCar> zato kaj nemas dovoljno novaca da podmitis sve da ti dovuku klijente, potrosio bi vrijeme i paru na nish. Idi kopaj nekaj , ako ti je dosadno :) 
<BotaniCar> Mozes moje tickete rijesavati :9
<obruT> Mmike: upravo timestamp server od trece strane to garantira :)
<Mmike> ma, to je bilo na ivoksovo 'ne treba slati fini'
<Mmike> BotaniCar, al', nebi
<Mmike> moj trud je minimalan
<Mmike> i naplacivao bih to minimalno
<obruT> dakle, ako fina ima Timestamp server, oni potpisu dokument (konkretnije hash dokumenta) zajedno s datumom/vremenom tako da oni svojim potpisom garantiraju da je dokument u tocno tom vremenu bio takav i takav
<obruT> e sad, opet ovisi o politici sto se i kad se potpisuje, da li je potpis detachan, da li je envelopan, pa ak je envelopan, kojim redosljedom ce tko potpisati koju envelopu itd...
<Mmike> jasno
<ivoks> fuck
<ivoks> pravac korea
<ivoks> treba netko nesto iz seula? :)
<jelly> igracku i cokoladu
<ivoks> znate koja kompanija radi 1/5 GDP-a juzne koreje?
<jelly> samsung
<ivoks> daj zamisli
<ivoks> pa ni nokia to nije radila u finskoj
<ivoks> http://www.vecernji.hr/data/slika/120/599659.jpg
<ivoks> kako lose... nisam ni znao da je tako lose
<ivoks> nista ovdje nije po pravilima struke :)
<ivoks> Mmike: odakle ti ideja da idem u samsung?
<Mmike> odakle tebi ideja da mislim da ides u samsung? :)
<Mmike> kaj ides u samsung? :)
<Mmike> ivoks, kaj se ne uci to u skoli vec, ta 'petlja' kao primjer kako to NE treba izgledati?
<hbogner> pozdrav
<ivoks> 1   QR 948  B  04SEP  ZAG  DOH   1510  2320   E1/320                         
<ivoks>     QR 882  B  05SEP  DOH  ICN   0155  1655   E0/77W  1845                    
<ivoks> zagreb doha!
<ivoks> necu bit u avionu 19h, kaj su ludi
<Mmike> ivoks koliko ti putujes covjek bi mislio da si znas kartu kupiti :)
<Mmike> idem rostiljat
<Mmike> ajte
<ivoks> ?
#ubuntu-hr 2012-08-31
<Mmike> NJISKA
<weshmashian> \o
<dodobas> yelolololo
<Mmike> loye
<ivoks> evo, thunderbird 15 u 12.04
<Mmike> divota
<dodobas> kasni 2 dana :P
<BotaniCar|2> jutro, junacine
<BotaniCar|2> kaj nece Thunderbird bit abandonware uskoro ? Nekaj sam citao .. ne sjecam se 
<ivoks> nece
<ivoks> nego ce mozilla dati resurse samo za krpanje sigurnosnih rupa
<BotaniCar|2> o, pa fino :) Onda bi bas mogao i maknuti outlook :)
<ivoks> nece aktivno raditi na razvoju novih mogucnosti; to ostavljaju zajednici
<BotaniCar|2> thx
<drj_cro> jutro
<BotaniCar|2> dobro utrooo :)
<ivoks> samsung svaka dva dana izbaci 'leak' JB-a za S3
<ivoks> i prati xda developers
<ivoks> neki dan je jedan lik napisao cijeli clanak kako srediti linux kernel da se izvuce nesto RAM-a
<ivoks> i danas izbace leak koji to ima ukomponirano
<Mmike> http://linux.slashdot.org/story/12/08/30/175221/gnomebuntu-set-to-arrive-in-october
<ivoks> Mmike: to je gnome-shell, ne gnome2
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> just sayin'
<Mmike> jos malo i canonical ce odustati od junitija
<Mmike> (godinu/dve)
<ivoks> nece
<Mmike> As has been stated since May, we’re going to try shipping Epiphany & Abiword instead of Firefox & LibreOffice.
<Mmike> phail
<ivoks> pa instaliras, ne
<ivoks> nije bas da windows dodje s libreofficeom i firefoxom
<ivoks> jucer dodje frendica, trazi fotoaparat
<ivoks> kaze, danas je 'plavi mjesec'
<ivoks> reko.... da, i?
<ivoks> pa bit ce plavi
<ivoks> netko bi ljudima trebao objasniti sto je 'plavi mjesec' :)
<dodobas> postoji li neki standardni tool, da se napravi image 'diska' i onda deploya, pozeljno s DVD-a
<BotaniCar|2> poslat ces me u kurac ako sad pocnem o windowsima ? :) 
<dodobas> mozda neki GUI.... BotaniCar|2 ako je slobodan softver ...
<dodobas> doduse ne znam jel se moze od windowsa napraviti live dvd
<BotaniCar|2> kak ne 
<BotaniCar|2> i USB stick 
<BotaniCar|2> sad, kak radi, to je drugo :)
<dodobas> uglavnom, sada koriste neki acronis...
<BotaniCar|2> acronis je do jaja
<dodobas> za deployment imagea
<BotaniCar|2> iisti k, kao nortonghost nekad , malo bolje 
<drj_cro> dodobas: clonezilla
<dodobas> sigurno je piratiziran... tako da bi ga bilo dobro zamijeniti nesim...
<Mmike> ivoks, zasto je sad windows referenca?
<Mmike> plavi mjesec
<Mmike> da, jucer bio
<dodobas> drj_cro: oh wow... tnx, pogledam
<Mmike> ak dovoljno zmirkas, i pocrveni :)
<Mmike> acronis meni skroz los :/ imam neke imageove koje sam u Elektromagicu radio, i u akronisu su, svaki put se ispatim ko svinja kad nesto moram iz toga iscupat
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: zake ? meni onaj mount-image-as-HDD radi skroz fino 
<weshmashian> true true
<weshmashian> works for me (tm)
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> u windowsima :)
<BotaniCar|2> pa, imas windowse :)
<Mmike> nda
<ivoks> Mmike: pa uzmi bilo koji drugi OS kao referencu
<Mmike> mislim da si idem uzet breskvu
<ivoks> ja sam vec u bircu
<ivoks> sok od narance, kava i kroasan od cokolade
<Mmike> nah, terasa
<Mmike> nemrem pornjavu gledat u bircevima :)
<Mmike> mislmi da cu si danas ispeci malo vratine na rostilju
<BotaniCar|2> hmm, breskvu kao referencu.. mudro
<weshmashian> windowsi, voce, rostilj i pornjava...
<BotaniCar|2> idealno ! 
<weshmashian> hm, vidis, trebo bi i ja proucit neke bekap soljušne
<Mmike> weshmashian, prouci i restore solutione
<weshmashian> to bu islo u test, naravno
<BotaniCar|2> weshmashian: ako bekapiras Hyper-v virtualke, toplo preporucam 'hyperoo' :)
<weshmashian> na mojoj masini je backup rsyncanje reporta i nekih podataka na network disk
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|2: hijao, treba doc to virtualki tek ;)
<weshmashian> a i nemam hyper-v
<BotaniCar|2> weshmashian: ja sam prvo VM backup slozio, za hostove lako, to podignem ocas, al tko ce virtualke povratit' :)
<BotaniCar|2> S cim ti virtualiziras ?
<weshmashian> sram me rec :D
<BotaniCar|2> i, MmikeT_, zakaj jos nisi napisao da je virtualizacija za Qratz?
<BotaniCar|2> zakaj te sram ? Pa svi smo nekad koristili MS virtual PC :)
<weshmashian> hahaha
<BotaniCar|2> iz prve ? :)
<weshmashian> da, to vrtim na svom stroju kad mi treba win98 :D
<BotaniCar|2> :D
<BotaniCar|2> ./join ##windows-server , da se nashikamo i pravimo kaos :)
<weshmashian> uglavnom, kod juzera imam sco na vmware2
<BotaniCar|2> vmware server ? ili ? 
<weshmashian> jerbo sam naslijedio vmware1 imidz i trebalo je 'hitno slozit da to radi'
<weshmashian> yup
<BotaniCar|2> Cek, kaj se to ne placa ? 
<weshmashian> nope, kolko znam
<BotaniCar|2> kosta kao prava stvar, a nije :) 
<BotaniCar|2> Nda, server je obsolete, workstation se naplacuje
<weshmashian> zapravo, ne, dobio sam licencu i sve, nisam nis moral platit
<BotaniCar|2> a player je free
<BotaniCar|2> ahh 
<weshmashian> uglavnom, tek sam nedavno doma probo virtualbox i vidjeh da je dobro
<BotaniCar|2> sex, sex :) 
<weshmashian> ae :D
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, ne radi ti bas nick completion, a? :)
<BotaniCar|2> radi, kak se njemu oce :) 
<BotaniCar|2> uostalom, dam se kladit da imas hajlajtano sve kaj ima 'mm' u sebi :)
<SilverSpace> jutar
<BotaniCar|2> Jutrooo
<SilverSpace> Mmike: prvi trening VN Belgije
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: oj 
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> nemrem gledat to :/
<Mmike> flash i compiz mi smrzavaju xe
<Mmike> jel' pada kisa?
<SilverSpace> kaj si jos na moreno
<Mmike> jos cca 2 tjedna
<Mmike> budem vidio kak ce bit sad s ovim najavama kise
<SilverSpace> ides uzivaj onda
<Mmike> iako je danas tu tak nekak vrijeme
<Mmike> brijem da juzina samo sto nije krenula
<Mmike> kad bura zapuse vidim makarsku
<Mmike> sad jedva vidim brdo udaljeno 600 metara :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> jel' pada kisa;
<Mmike> ?
<Mmike> u spa?
<SilverSpace> da kisa pada na spa
<SilverSpace> i to dosta 
<ivoks> kaj, galaxye da donesem? :)
<ivoks> na ulasku u juznu koreju, morate predati laptop
<ivoks> i onda slijedi formatiranje
<BotaniCar|2> lasku ili izlasku ? Ili oboje ?
<SilverSpace> juznu ??
<ivoks> da, juznu
<ivoks> ulasku, a valjda i na izlasku
<BotaniCar|2> presmijesno, zna li se kakav OS ti stave da koristis dok si tamo, i kakav keylogger ima ?
<SilverSpace> u sjevernu nemres ni uci :)
<BotaniCar|2> u sjevernu jos nikad nitko nije pokazao interes uchi :)
<ivoks> je
<ivoks> CIA :)
<ivoks> i ministarstvo obrane SAD-a
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/A1fgk2
<SilverSpace> pazi komentara dolje koliko ima
<SilverSpace> kisa pada i nema nikoga na stazi
<SilverSpace> lol http://is.gd/0OSfdj
<SilverSpace> ivoks: jel ti ides u pulu na hokej 
<jelly> ne ostavljajte otključano računalo u uredu http://jebo.me/pas/2
<ivoks> Nominal GDP per capita grew from $103.88 in 1962 to $5,438.24 in 1989, reaching the $20,000 milestone in 2007
<ivoks> sta se moze u 30 godina...
<SilverSpace> jelly: lol
<dodobas> ivoks: salis se ili ? one OS to track them all ?
<SilverSpace> GIMP dostupan i za Mac
<weshmashian> jelly: hahaha :))
<ivoks> kaj bi se salio
<ivoks> receno mi je da si u laptop stavim drugi disk
<ivoks> jer ce mi ga formatirati
<jelly> s kojom svrhom
<jelly> i sta ako imas drugi disk u dzepu
<BotaniCar|2> nda, ziher ne budes skeniran 
<jelly> ma to ivoks ide konzultirati pa se boje da ne bi industrijska spijunaza
<SilverSpace> kad ce ta kisa
<ivoks> pa sigurno ce me izdvojiti
<ivoks> 'odakle si ti mali, to je neka izmisljena drzava'
<BotaniCar|2> reci im da niej izmisljena , nego slucajna ! 
<ivoks> bas
<ivoks> srecom pa viza ne treba
<jelly> mali?!
<ivoks> nda... dive
<ivoks> haha bdp pao za 2,1%
<ivoks> nova vlast rusi rekorde
<ivoks> u dva kvartala 2011. BDP je rastao...
<Mmike> koji da programski jezik idem uciti?
<Mmike> neki novi?
<Mmike> lua?
<Mmike> jel' ima to smisla?
<ivoks> go
<ivoks> http://golang.org/
<dodobas> dash :)
<dodobas> erlang, haskell, commmon lisp
<weshmashian> Mmike: lolcode - http://lolcode.com/
<Mmike> da, go
<Mmike> usrano jugo
<Mmike> http://www.osijek031.com/viewtopic.php?t=10244
<ivoks> yes! jugo
<ivoks> jos da i kisa pocne
<ivoks> pa da se ljudi maknu s plaza, pa onda s kajakom jahati valove
<jelly> .weather zagreb
<datase> jelly: The current temperature in Zagreb / Maksimir, Croatia is 28.0°C (1:00 PM CEST on August 31, 2012). Conditions: Mostly Cloudy. Humidity: 24%. Dew Point: 11.0°C. Pressure: 29.86 in 1011 hPa (Falling). 
<ivoks> .weather seoul
<datase> ivoks: The current temperature in Bucheon3, South Korea is 25.5°C (8:29 PM KST on August 31, 2012). Conditions: Scattered Clouds. Humidity: 86%. Dew Point: 23.0°C. Pressure: 29.92 in 1013 hPa (Rising). 
<ivoks> Humidity: 86%. Dew Point: 23.0°C.
<ivoks> a u kur...
<ivoks> mi zivimo u raju na zemlji
<ivoks> .weather murter
<datase> ivoks: The current temperature in Vodice, Croatia is 29.1°C (1:32 PM CEST on August 31, 2012). Conditions: Clear. Humidity: 48%. Dew Point: 17.0°C. Pressure: 29.89 in 1012 hPa (Steady). 
<jelly> ivoks: sad si to skuzio 
<jelly> hrvatska je fantasticna po tome da za sat-dva mozes doci iz kontinentalne u planine u mediteransku klimu
<ivoks> nisam to sad skuzio
<ivoks> znam ja to odprije
<ivoks> otprije
<ivoks> zato sam se i bacio u turizam :)
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XTjxpcfcz_E
<datase> Mmike: Title: LUKA NIŽETIĆ - JUGO (official video), Views: 140865, Rating: 97.59036%
<SilverSpace> bježi od juga :)
<Mmike> ne volim jugo
<Mmike> svi su nadrkani
<Mmike> plus tu na terasi puse za popizdit
<Mmike> doduse, jelsanska luka je zasticena od juga pa nema valova uopce
<Mmike> super sranje
<Mmike> lik kojem sam nesto radio prije
<Mmike> je poslao mail na supportcentre 
<Mmike> da mu poravim jos nesto
<Mmike> glupan
<BotaniCar|2> radio si mu to u fushu ? :) 
<jelly> %$@% vendor, 2 mjeseca radi na rhel6 64-bitnoj platformi, i onda dodje sa zahtjevom da njegov ffmpeg build, 32-bitni, sa ubuntua, ne radi na serveru i jel bi to mogli popravit
<Mmike> jelly, need assistance? :)
<Mmike> ja skompajliram ffmpeg 1-3 puta tjedno
<Mmike> ovisi koji klijent hoce koju verziju za svoje guzice-i-sise
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, #define fush :) nisam radio preko ovih, ne :)
<Mmike> slagao mu postgres i mrljao po bazi u medjuvremenu presao u reflected
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: nisam mislio uvrijediti kvalitetu tvog uratka covjeku, vec kanale kojima ste dosli jedan do drugog i naplatili se :)
<Mmike> ma nofrx
<Mmike> dok god mi po sisama ne diras ja se ne vrijedjam
<BotaniCar|2> zelis reci da bi me odbio da zamolim da ih pomilkim malo ? :( Isti si ko moja zena :(
<jelly> Mmike: daj mi pakete za RHEL6 ili CentOS6 64bitni, sa x264 i svim ;-)
<jelly> Mmike: naime ne zelim radit make i make install na 6 servera, nego samo jednom i onda pretocit
<ivoks> kakve ostavku zelite? tvrdo ili meko kuhanu?
<ivoks> to ni kerum ne bi rekao
<BotaniCar|2> Imam misteriozni priljev podataka :) 
<BotaniCar|2> U jedan ulazni machine2machine que mi dolaze tisuce XML poruka :) 
<BotaniCar|2> Nitko ne zna odakle ( izvor nije ni jedna od definiranih masina) , niti iz XML-a mozemo dokuciti tko ih i zasto salje :) 
<BotaniCar|2> A interna mreza je toliko brza da ni po network loadu ne mogu skuziti :)
<BotaniCar|2> a sve konekcije koje su aktivne, su od masina koje bi zaista trebale biti spojene :) 
<BotaniCar|2> osvasta 
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EcdEwgNm5Js
<datase> ivoks: Title: Klapa "Maslina"- Ko će naše smokve brati., Views: 5786, Rating: 100.0%
<SilverSpace> kako dere kisa vijetar u spa
<Mmike> jelly, nemam :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=8EWTp0Xfksg#!
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Red Bull Racing's American Vacation, Views: 113645, Rating: 99.59412%
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: kako "ne zna odakle", jel vidis na netstatu otkud su connectioni ili ne
<jelly> TIME_WAIT
<jelly> itd
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: svi connectioni koje vidim su legitimni. 
<jelly> jbg, onda snifaj promet
<BotaniCar|2> i svi su toliko volumminozni da mi load % ne znaci nista 
<BotaniCar|2> a za snifanje ovog cuda nemam masinu koja to moze spremati :9
<BotaniCar|2> Kemijam, kemijam, falalepa (nis trazil pomoc, samo malo kukam na glas)
<jelly> kaj nemas mjesta na disku za 5 minuta promet
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, netstat is your friend
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: nije mi dost' , imam punu kapu legitimnog prometa koji je slican, uz to serveri ne salju samo prvi  na drugi , vec i prvi na treci , prvi na cetvrti , treci na opeti i tak .. moral bum duzi isjecak prometa uzet, i onda s ERP adminima vidjeti kad je tko sta kud slao .. 
<BotaniCar|2> rezasi su najljudine medju ljudine :)
<BotaniCar|2> 'njihov' mrezas zna za problem i sad mi posalje mail da je na 10 sekundi pocupal kabl iz svakog porta na switchu i dal mi vremena :) Nasao kad je smece prestalo dolazit i to je to :) 
<Mmike> kako puse jugo
<Mmike> srca ti srcanog
<Mmike> mogu mislit kak tu puse jugo po zimi
<ivoks> ovdje nis ne pise :(
<ivoks> puse
<ivoks> a bas bi htio da puhne
<Mmike> ma i bolje
<Mmike> jugo je ocajan vjetar
<Mmike> topal
<Mmike> ne raslhadi opce
<ivoks> ma drek... hocu veslati po valovima
<Mmike> sam sve nacini nadrkanima
<Mmike> pa bura ti je bolja
<Mmike> aha, da
<ivoks> nije, nosi od obale :)
<Mmike> kurac bura i valovi na obali uz kopno
<Mmike> i to :)
<ivoks> imam plazu za maestral
<ivoks> imam plazu i za buru
<ivoks> ali i za jugo za takve stvari
<ivoks> prednosti malog otoka
<Mmike> za valove ili za zavjetrinu?
<ivoks> uvijek s jedne strane puse prema kopnu :)
<Mmike> :
<Mmike> da, tu isto tocno znas di se ide kupat/rostiljat ovisno koji vjetar puse
<ivoks> Od prvog rujna ove godine u Europskoj uniji se ne smiju proizvoditi nikakve žarulje, ni one od 25 vati.
<SilverSpace> ivoks: kaj hoces da te GSS spasava :)
<SilverSpace> kakve zarulje
<SilverSpace> potres magnitude 7.9 stupnjeva pogodio Filipine
<Mmike> ivoks, ?
<Mmike> mislis obicne s enesmiju?
<Mmike> ili cfc nesmiju?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kaki bio treming?
<SilverSpace> neki nisu ni izasli a ovi kaj su izasli po dva tri kruga tek tak
<SilverSpace> kisa i vijetar
<jelly> di?!
<Mmike> i kaj sad?
<jelly> aaaa, na F1
<Mmike> smijeh
<Mmike> al' sutra nece bit kise
<Mmike> tak bar pise
<SilverSpace> evo nebo na spa http://www.gp1.hr/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/000stormysky.jpg
<BotaniCar|2> sutra je fromularomula ? Mmike: naleti da skup gledamo :)
<BotaniCar|2> Iako, mislio sam da je nedjeljom, naivac
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: lol
<SilverSpace> mogla bi utrka biti u nedjelju zanimljiva
<SilverSpace> nitko nece moci isprobati nove stvari na bolidimna pa ce nasljepo postelati mape :)
<BotaniCar|2> *sudari* !!!!
<SilverSpace> inflacija u europi visa nego su ocekivali
<SilverSpace> ode Eu i kujac
<jelly> SilverSpace: uh... inflacija je dobra stvar
<jelly> dize promet i daje prednost likvidnosti i protoku novca.  Deflacija je vece sranje
<jelly> hiperinflacija je problem
<SilverSpace> ah mozda je i dobra ali sve jedno EU ode u kujac :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/zbogom-zarnoj/118070.aspx
<jelly> to s jedne strane ima smisla, s druge strane je blesavo jer ce patiti fotografi, graficki dizajneri i snimatelji kojima spektar zarulja sa zarnom niti treba za posao
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, moze, naletim :) na skype :)
<Mmike> jelly, mislim da pro oprema nije ukljucena u to
<Mmike> nego samo ova domaca
<Mmike> sto je ok
<Mmike> jedino
<civija> netko je spominjao ffmpeg a ja upravo radim crosscompile ffmpega na 64-bitnom Utuntu za 64-bit Winblows :)
<Mmike> nitko ne prica o zbrinjavanju tih zarulja
<Mmike> unutra ima zive
<Mmike> koja je izrazito toksicna
<jelly> to ce biti super biznis
<jelly> da ne velim kad ti se razbije zarulja pa se ziva izlije po npr. tepihu
<Mmike> u prahu nekakvom je to
<Mmike> nije k'o u toplomjeru
<Mmike> da je bar k'o toplomjer, to se lako pokupi
<Mmike> dosao ja u metro getro i te, jednom, nadobudno
<Mmike> reko, jel' mogu kod vas ostaviti razbijene/pokvarene CFC zarulje
<Mmike> gledaju me 
<Mmike> veli lik, ne, to sam bacite
<Mmike> a to cak nesmijes sam bacit
<Mmike> :/
<jelly> Mmike: snimi ga i onda s tim k zastiti potrosaca
<obruT> vjerojatno to mora osposobljena osoba bacat u smece
<obruT> jer treba pazit kak se tocno baca :) ono, pod kojim kutem i kojom brzinom
 * obruT se nikad nece osjecat ugodno s ovim android mobitelima :P
<Mmike> jelly, a neznam
<Mmike> mislim da ti to mora uz ambalazu pisat
<Mmike> k'o uz baterije
<Mmike> bateriju nesmijes bacit u smece
<Mmike> zauljenu (motorno ulje) ambalazu nesmijes bacit u smece
<Mmike> ulje iz motora NIPOSTO nesmijes prolit u kanalizaciju
<Mmike> i tak
<SilverSpace> obruT: kupi si iPhone onda :)
<SilverSpace> CFC zarulje su puno opasnije
<SilverSpace> a svi ih bacaju u smece
<Mmike> SilverSpace, da, ekipa opce ne kuzi koliki je tu bed
<SilverSpace> kod nas izgleda da ni nema naputaka za te zarulje 
<SilverSpace> nemam pojma dali ih primaju u reciklazna dvorista
<obruT> SilverSpace: :P iphone jos gore :P
<obruT> ma zivciraju me te hrpe cudnog i nepoznatog softwera koji se ne gasi, sam se pokrece i sve se oce spojit na net i poslat sve moje podatke tajnim i inim sluzbama :P
<obruT> sve sam poiskljucivo, ali nikad ne znas :P
<Mmike> obruT, ne salje nist
<Mmike> android
<Mmike> spoji ga doma 
<Mmike> pa snifaj
<jelly> cfc zarulje su elektronicki otpad brijem
<ivoks> pa riknut cu
<Mmike> ivoks, pa de!
<ivoks> http://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/selrn-renaissance-seoul-hotel/
<ivoks> idem tu i jebes sve
<Mmike> webcams.com
<Mmike> nemojte nikad ic na taj sajt, molim vas
<Mmike> main developer je naporan i ne kuzi nista
 * Mmike bio u mariottu u USA
<Mmike> preskupi napuhani losi hoteli
<Mmike> ako vec hoces u skupo i dobro -> hyat
<ivoks> u hyattu sam u uvijek
<ivoks> dobijemo, svaki, apartman s 4 kreveta, 2 tva i kuhinjom
<ivoks> pa si mozes neke koke dovesti
 * Mmike se ubio na biciklu skoro sad :)
<Mmike> vbrake koci iznenadjujuce :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, kaj se desi kad customer odgovori na trashed ticket?
<ivoks> 1:13 otplivao kinez
<ivoks> na 100m
<ivoks> 1:13!
<ivoks> ja kad sam bio u super formi, plivao sam, mozda, 1:00
<ivoks> al ovaj lik nema ruke!
<Mmike> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-OmmsvzrBj2s/T1A6jb_ZGtI/AAAAAAAANDI/BDpdz-sOeNs/s1600/amusing%2525252Ccomics%2525252Cowl%2525252Ccaptions%2525252Cfunny%2525252Cowls-61aa39f04d673824adc56f3a224c0922_h.jpg
<Mmike> LOLOLOL :)
<Mmike> na 100 m?
<Mmike> 1 minutu?
<Mmike> si ti siguran?
<Mmike> ja sam na 50 m plivao oko 30ak sekundi i to kad sam se aktivno vaterpolom bavio
<Mmike> brijem da ak sam ikad i isplivao ispod 30 da je to bilo tipa 29.6
<Mmike> znam da sam u osnovnjaku pobijedio na 25m sa 18 sekundi :)
<Mmike> Gledao sam jucer Vladimira Paara na Kapital Networku
<Mmike> kakav je to car :)
<jelly-home> caar
<Mmike> zasrala me ptica
<Mmike> jebem joj mater
<Mmike> brb
<ivoks> Mmike: da, plivao sam i ispod minute na 100m
<ivoks> nije nikakav problem bio plivati 25s na 50m
<ivoks> di si se ti vaterpolom bavio? ja te nisam vidjao po bazenima :)
<Mmike> ne zaboravi, djecace, da si ti podosta mladji od mene :)
<Mmike> na mladosti, 7mi/8mi osnovne i prvi/drugi srednje
<Mmike> branio za mladost
<Mmike> davno to bjase :/
<ivoks> ja sam trenirao na mladosti od 5 osnovne do 4 srednje
<ivoks> U Dubaiju je također sve veći broj ljudi - biznismena - koji su završili u zatvoru zbog neplaćenih dugova. U prosjeku čak 2.500 ljudi svaki mjesec napusti Ujedinjene Arapske Emirate, često iza sebe ostavljajući neplaćene dugove.
<Mmike> pa onda smo se sigurno vidli
<Mmike> ivoks, jel' pocelo puhat?
<ivoks> ne
<Mmike> tu fakat urla kak piuse
<ivoks> nije ni kisa padala
<Mmike> ma tu nece nit pada
<Mmike> padat
<Mmike> al' puse ga, brate
<Mmike> zao mi sto fotic nemam, mjesec predobro izgleda sad
<ivoks> gasim
<ivoks> vodka time
<ivoks> ah, krivo sam rekao
<ivoks> ne formatiraju laptop pri ulasku u juznu koreju
<ivoks> vec pri ulasku kod klijenta :)
<obruT> Mmike: o cemu je Paar trabunjo ? :)
<Mmike> o svemu
<Mmike> voditeljica je bila IZRAZITO naporna jer mu nije dala da prica
<Mmike> stalno mu pokusava dovrsiti recenicu
<Mmike> i tak
 * Mmike ne voli vodku, bezukusna je
<Mmike> pricao o renewable energy
<Mmike> i alternate enegry
<Mmike> kao, zakurac sve to danas jer je nafta jos pre jeftina, pa se ne isplati
<Mmike> pa je pricao o globalnom zagrijavanju
<Mmike> onak, kulturno je posro sve ove globalno zatopljenje teoreticare
<Mmike> pa je pricao o necem sto nisam znao do tad - da je analizirao (on i hrpa njegovih nekih) ljudski genom
<Mmike> i da ispada da nismo uopce slicni cimpanzi
<Mmike> iskoristio je teoriju deterministickog kaosa
<Mmike> nemam pojma tocno kako :)
<Mmike> e da, i o religiji
<Mmike> veli lik 'ja volim vjerovati u to da sad ne znam al' da cu jednom znati' :)
<Vlado9A3CY> u mom bi se kraju reklo "meni se cini da ti njega uopce ne razmes" :)
<Mmike> zakai?
<Mmike> meni je on jedan od najjacih likova ikad
<Mmike> isao sam na fiziku gore na brdo slusati njegova predavanja samo da ga slusam
<Mmike> lik je em genijalac em ima nevjerojatnu sposobnost da ti objasni bilo sto
<Mmike> nisam nikad fiziku studirao niti ista slicno, al' sam uvijek isao gore
<Mmike> ne samo ja, hrpa nas
<Mmike> Voze se fizičar, matematičar i matematički logičar vlakom i ugledaju crnu ovcu kako pase uz prugu. Fizičar kaže - “Gle, ovdje ima crnih ovaca.” Matematičar dometne - “Ne kolega, ovdje ima najmanje jedna crna ovca.” Matematičar logičar reče - “Kolege, ovdje ima najmanje jedna ovca koja je barem s jedne strane crna.”
<Mmike> dodobas, jesi trosio kad mongos?
<Vlado9A3CY> Mmike: pred par mjeseci sam odgledao jedan youtube video na tu temu (ovo kaj si spomenuo genom ljudi i cimpanze) ... i moj komentar ovdje je naravno bila samo sala :) ... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pe6DN1OoxjE
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pe6DN1OoxjE
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pe6DN1OoxjE
<datase> Mmike: Title: Lloyd Pye - Everything You Know Is Wrong, Views: 591795, Rating: 91.31066%
<Mmike> e, vidis
<datase> Mmike: Title: Lloyd Pye - Everything You Know Is Wrong, Views: 591795, Rating: 91.31066%
<Mmike> sacemovidimo
#ubuntu-hr 2012-09-01
<SilverSpace> suho na spa
<ivoks> joooj
<ivoks> prokleta votka i red bull
<ivoks> vise ne pijem
<api984> ivoks, nemoj. škodi ti previše
<rut> jel ima tko problema sa zadnjim updateom 12.04.1 (nvidia/gnome-shell) ?
<SilverSpace> nemam nvidiu
<SilverSpace> .weather pula
<SilverSpace> .weather Pula, Croatia
<datase> SilverSpace: The current temperature in Pula, Croatia is 22.0°C (3:30 PM CEST on September 01, 2012). Conditions: Partly Cloudy. Humidity: 60%. Dew Point: 14.0°C. Pressure: 29.98 in 1015 hPa (Steady). 
<obruT> koje glupo vrijeme :P
<obruT> jel ima tko za preporucit neki jeftini AP za po doma ?
<obruT> u stanu konkretnije...
<SilverSpace> :)
<chaky> .weather dubrovnik, croatia
<datase> chaky: The current temperature in Dubrovnik, Croatia is 27.0°C (6:00 PM CEST on September 01, 2012). Conditions: Clear. Humidity: 30%. Dew Point: 8.0°C. Pressure: 29.98 in 1015 hPa (Steady). 
<SilverSpace> .weather zagreb, Croatia
<datase> SilverSpace: The current temperature in Zagreb / Maksimir, Croatia is 18.0°C (6:00 PM CEST on September 01, 2012). Conditions: Partly Cloudy. Humidity: 80%. Dew Point: 15.0°C. Pressure: 30.10 in 1019 hPa (Rising). 
<obruT> u zg je bas fino ugodno
<obruT> jos kad kisa stane...
<SilverSpace> obruT: eh za voziti super
<obruT> internet i video streamovi su smece :P
#ubuntu-hr 2012-09-02
<SilverSpace> jos malo f1
<SilverSpace> nadogradnja na 12.10 prošla bez problema http://is.gd/s8aqZb
<Mmike> Gum- Bek Gum- Bek
<SilverSpace> Mmike: si gledao
<Mmike> yup
<SilverSpace> ok je bila utrka 
<dodobas> pa dosadnjikavo...
<dodobas> Mmike: nisam, mongos... samo nesto malo testirao... nemam dovoljno hardvera za shardanje
<MmikeNekud> srce spaljeno
<MmikeNekud> dodobas, ma, meni za high-availability treba, nista sharding
<dodobas> Mmike: pa onda koristis standarni replica set...
<dodobas> 3 servera minimum
<Mmike> da, al' ne radi
<Mmike> tj, za kurac je
<Mmike> a vele mi da mongos rjesava moje muke
<Mmike> znaci imam 3 servera
<Mmike> jedan od njih je master
<Mmike> no medjutim svejedno je na koji se spajam
<Mmike> no ako ikoji od njih umre, tj, ne mogu se spojiti na njega, k'o da cijeli cluster stoji
<Mmike> jer iako se ja spojim samo na jedan server, clientlib se spaja na sva tri
<Mmike> i ako na jedan ne moze doci, banana
<Mmike> e, sad
<Mmike> ja mogu u array natrpati popis servera na koji zelim da se client spaja, randomizirati ga i imati nekvi kvazi-loadbalancing
<Mmike> no ako jedan server umre, dok se desi timeout, prodje vjecnost
<Mmike> a, kako su mi rekli, mongos me rjesava tih problema
<Mmike> samo nisam probao jos
<Mmike> pizdim upravo na hetzner jer mi ne zeli poslati password reset
<Mmike> veli da nisam customer
<Mmike> a uredno su mi racun poslali neki dan )
<dodobas> :)
<dodobas> pa ok... mongos je kao router...
<dodobas> ali nisam ga nikad potjerao....
<Mmike> da, neznam
<Mmike> naime, netko prije mene je stavio haproxy izmedju mongoa i klijenata
<Mmike> sto je glupo, u biti
<Mmike> nema potrebe za haproxyjem, niti koristi
<Mmike> a mongos metnes na svaki webserver
<Mmike> i onda on prica sa svim mongojima
<Mmike> i zna kad koji umre promovira slave u master novi i tak
<Mmike> mongo je totalno u kurcu inace
<Mmike> arhitektura za kurac, clientlibovi za kurac, sve je za kurac osim sto je konceptualno dobar
<Mmike> document-oriented baza - kul
<Mmike> gnj, glup sam ja a ne hecner :)
<Mmike> eto si narucio novi server
<Mmike> sad idem drva cijepat i rostilj si radit
<Mmike> tuzno je to malo kad sam za sebe radis rostilj
<dodobas> Mmike: poslozeno je ok...
<dodobas> ali ti treba puno hardvera
<dodobas> Mmike: vps?
<Mmike>  dodobas nije ok
<Mmike> kakva je to debilana da se client spaja po svim serverima?
<Mmike> i da je to u client protokolu implementirano?
<Mmike> dodobas, vps, jest
<dodobas> jesi siguran da to nije samo do php klijenta... + imas rjesenje za to...
<dodobas> samo jos jedan dodatan servis :)
<Mmike> da, to je do php klijenta
<Mmike> tj, to svi kijenti rade
<Mmike> al' php klijent ima bed s tim timeoutima
<Mmike> http://pics.kuvaton.com/kuvei/pregnant_people.jpg
<Mmike> lol
<Mmike> Igleda da hecner ne radi vikendom :/
<Mmike> mega-fail
<dodobas> Mmike: ne radi ? :)
<dodobas> lol@slika
<Mmike> pa zakliko novi VPS, i nista se ne desava
 * Mmike opet PHPja :/
<Mmike> jel' ce bit jednom taj dan kad ce taj PhP izumret
<dodobas> Mmike: jel te bar placaju :)
<Mmike> jasta
<dodobas> onda *Å¡uti i radi*
<dodobas> moj djed je imao super plaću za rad na sat...
<dodobas> uvijek me platio 60min na sat :)
<dodobas> nisam se bunio... :)
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> drekpiz
<Mmike> drek
<Mmike> pgadmin u ubutnuu ne poznaje novi postgres
<dodobas> piz
 * Mmike bi novi laptop
<dodobas> Mmike: neki posebni ?
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> da ima 1680x1050 rezoluciju, po mogucnosti manji od 14", da ima i5, da ima 8 gigi rama i da ima ssd
<Mmike> i neku graficku s kojom kompiz radi kak spada :)
<dodobas> komiz ne radi... forget about it...
<dodobas> ne znam koji 14'' ima toliku rezoluciju :)
<Mmike> kvragu, pgadmin3 mi se jos kompajlira
<Mmike> dodobas, a znam, al' mastam malo :)
<dodobas> to i povecalo :)
<Mmike> idem
<Mmike> pred tevelizor malo pa spat
<Mmike> sutra radim
<Mmike> :/
#ubuntu-hr 2013-08-26
<vileni> Mmike: kako bnet? :)
<Mmike> vileni: pa radi
<Mmike> samo sto up/down odjednom - ne radi :)
<vileni> a vidio sam da te muci nesto
<hbogner> oj Mmike 
<Mmike> mislim, radi i to
<vileni> jutro hbogner 
<Mmike> al' onda brznima znatno padne
<Mmike> desi, hbogner 
<Mmike> hbogner: si nazad?
<Mmike> ako da, cemo ovaj tjedan? :)
<hbogner> Mmike, jesam
<Mmike> odlicno
<Mmike> srijeda popodne?
<vileni> Mmike: padne samo kad uploadas ili?
<Mmike> ivoks: kad si ti tu opet?
<Mmike> vileni: samo kad uploadam, da
<Mmike> plus!
<vileni> Mmike: to je do rutera najvjerojatnije :)
<Mmike> izbor programa je ocajan
<vileni> to je istina
<vileni> ali to mi nije bio kriterij za ISP :)
<hbogner> Mmike, kaj bnet?
<Mmike> vileni: a, neznam do ceg je - isti bed sam imao i na tcomu, davnih dana. doduse, ovo (bnet) nije dsl nego kabl.
<vileni> kabel je najbolji
<Mmike> hbogner: da, uzeo testno 3 mjeseca za kunu (tj, 17 kuna)
<Mmike> vileni: pa, neznam, meni se Amish cinio boljim nego ovo
<vileni> Mmike: ruter :)
<hbogner> Mmike, koji ruter? meni dali cisco neki sa wifi
<hbogner> meni doma radi max speed koji kazu da ide
<Mmike> bed s amishom - za 200 kuna dobijem 6Mbit/768kBit, (u praksi imam i megabit uploada)  + telefon
<Mmike> ne daju povecanje brzine osim ako ne placam vise
<Mmike> bnet = za 200 kuna dobijem 12Mbit/1Mbit, + telefon + televizija
<vileni> jesi probao limitirati upload na nekih 90% brzine?
<Mmike> sad, telefon cu otkazat jer mi ne treba, a vjerojatno bi i telku = ali, kako su oni dosli u moj stan preko antene, ja vise ne mogu gledati digitalni signal u zgradi
<Mmike> vileni: nisam, nije mi bas jednostavno to
<hbogner> Mmike, ja doma gledam bnet analogno
<hbogner> i digitalno
<vileni> Mmike: pa jednostavno probaj sa scp ili rsync, naravno dok jedino to ide up
<vileni> i gledaj kako utjece na download koji pustis koliko ide
<Mmike> hbogner: kaj znaci 'analogno' ?
<Mmike> vileni: lol, sad upload UOPCE ne ide kad imam download :)
<Mmike> nah, cim pokrenem download, sve stane
<Mmike> samo taj download ide
<vileni> Mmike: probaj onda i dl limitirati na 90%
<Mmike> da, al' to mi je komplicirano
<Mmike> kuzis?
<vileni> znam
<Mmike> mogu s wgetom to radit
<Mmike> al' ono
<vileni> ali za probu
<vileni> jer po mom iskustvu, modem je kriv
<vileni> tj ruter
<vileni> zato ne uzimam vise ta govna ako mogu izbjeci
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> sad radi malo bolje
<Mmike> nije 'sve je stalo' nego 'radi jedva'
<Mmike> vileni: a, ti si na bnetu isto?
<vileni> Mmike: da, zadnja 2 su mi bnet
<Mmike> vileni: i kakvu opremu doma imas?
<vileni> prije toga optima, iskon i t-com
<vileni> sad je onaj najobicniji modem bez icega, jer imam samo 16mbit internet, bez tv i telefona
<vileni> i mikrotik
<Mmike> vileni: koliko placas to?
<vileni> jucer sam bas isao gledati max upload i dl u isto vrijeme, i padnu oba za 15ak % kad su istovremeno
<vileni> 150kn mislim
<Mmike> da, to bi ja, recimo
<Mmike> vileni: a, kad imas istovremeno (nethrottlani) UL i DL, kako izgleda ssh session na remote stroj?
<Mmike> jel' usabble, ili je k'o u 90tima? :)
<vileni> kad je sve na max, onda je jako spor
<vileni> ali to je logicno donekle
<vileni> jer nema prioritet
<Mmike> tja, ne znam
<vileni> nisam se uopce trudio qos slagati
<Mmike> na amishu mi je to sve radilo vrlo ok
<Mmike> bez ikakvog qosa
<vileni> to je super, ali isto tako rijetkost
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> zena gleda serije, ja saljem kilometarske mejlove, i ssh radi skroz upotrebljivo
<hbogner> Mmike, analogno znaci na tv-u bez digitalnog risivera, a digitalno znaci na tv-u preko digitalnog risivera
<hbogner> znaci mogu gledat i na staroj tv kartici na kompu i digitalno na tv preko njihovog uredjkaja
<Mmike> da, ja to nemrem
<Mmike> ili mozda samo baja nije pristeko?
<Mmike> cek da vidim bas
<hbogner> mozda, meni radi oba nacina
<BotaniCar|2> ja nemam beda s ul-dl kombinacijom ( t-com ) , bez qos mi je ssh tuznjikav, ali radi
<Mmike> BotaniCar: meni na tcomu (doduse, imao 4mbit/256kbit) kad bih potjerao ul/dl istovremno, dobio bih 1mbit dl i 50k ul :)
<Mmike> hbogner: a, di ti je ustekano to sve?
<hbogner> Mmike, imem onu uticnicu sa 3 rupe u zidu, jedna za internet i iznje ide u ruter, druga za radio i iz nje ide u liniju, i treca za tv u koju je ustrkan razdjelnik iz kojeg idu 2 kable, jedan na digitalni risiver a drugi u kom u tv karticu, a iz risivera ide scart u tv, i dok mi je risiver upaljen gledam digital tv i preko njega saltam kanale, a kad je ugasen onda gledam analogno i preko tv saltam kanale
<hbogner> si skuzil?
<ivoks> Mmike: ne znam
<jelly-home> hbogner: ali... zemaljski kanali vise nisu analogni
<jelly-home> doduse kabelski bi mogli biti
<hbogner> jelly-home, ali bnet ih analogizira i pusta korisnicima i analogno
<hbogner> ja sam digitalni uredjaj dobio tek kad sam uzeo 3d paket, prije sam godinama bio samo na tv-u
<hbogner> i radilo je bez icega
<Mmike> hbogner: meni je lik razvalio (zamijenio) antensku uticnicu, iz nje imam 2 zice sad, jedna ide u 'broadband' modem, druga i
<Mmike> druga ide u onaj 'videoteka' uredjaj, koji je pak s LANom povezan sa bnet tv-box-setom
<Mmike> a imam i antensku uticnicu koja povezuje tv-box-set i 'uticnicu' 
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> lose sam objasnio :)
<Mmike> uglanvom, telka mi ima jedino SCART ustekan u sebe (i VGA kabl od laptopa)
<Mmike> ali antenski prikljucak nije spojen
<Mmike> tebi je?
<BotaWork> MmikeT: el se moze taj bnetov 'tjuner' spojiti na TV cime osim SCART-a ? 
<vileni> moze ako novi dobijes
<Mmike> mislim da se moze
<Mmike> ima ant-out
<vileni> stari ne
<Mmike> pa valjda to spojim s antenom
<Mmike> samo sto nemam kabl trenutno za to :)
<vileni> a to mozda da
<SilverSpace> dan
<hbogner> da, ja nisam htio spajati ruter sa risiverom/videotekom
<vileni> kolega si je uzeo onu karticu za tv, CI
<vileni> i spojio kabelsku direkt na tv
<vileni> i karticu u taj CI
<vileni> tako da nema receiver njihov
<Mmike> hbogner: ruter? pa to se nemre
<Mmike> a cek, znaci taj 'kabl', njega mogu direktno u satelitsku ustekat (da ju imam) ?
<vileni> u satelitsku tesko
<vileni> mislim da je tu razlika izmedju dvb-c i dvb-s signala
<hbogner> ruter ima port 4 predvidjen za videoteku, sam ustekam mrezni kabel u tv-box kak ga ti zoves
<hbogner> Mmike, kaj se nemre?
<Mmike> hbogner: ruter spojit sa videotekom
<hbogner> meni je coax spojeno zid->radio, zid->ruter, zid->komp-tv-katica, zid->tv-box
<hbogner> i mreznim poslje ruter->komp, i mogu spojit ruter->tv-box al nezelim
<hbogner> i scart tv-box->tv
<SilverSpace> lol sad su i ovi riknuli http://www.gp1.hr/
<Mmike> nemam
<Mmike> zid->modem/ruter, zid->kutija
<Mmike> a onda iz kutije imam coax prema videoteci i antena-rf prema tvboxu
<Mmike> i imam mrezni izmedju videoteke i tvboxa
<Mmike> ne vidim cime bih ili kako spojio ruter/modem i tvbox
<Mmike> te sto bih time dobio :)
<hbogner> koloiko sam skuzio tv-box mi je za videoteku
<hbogner> ima mreznu uticnicu
 * BotaWork tak sretan kaj ne gleda TV, ne koristi fiksni TV, a za DSL nema toliko zica :)
<SilverSpace> kakav tv-box to imas ??
<SilverSpace> meni sve to ide preko rpi_a btnet nema videoteku 
<Mmike> hbogner: ne, imas poseban uredjaj za videoteku
<Mmike> BotaniCar: da, otkazat cu bnet
<Mmike> ne isplati se
<Mmike> tj, isplatilo bi se da im je internet 'stabilan'
<Mmike> za telku i tak nemam zivaca
<Mmike> 1001 beskoristan program
<hbogner> Mmike, ok, onda valjda ima jos jedan ur3edjaj koji nisam htio, jer nisam htio videoteku, ali znam da tv-box ima mreznu uticnicu i da sam to mogao spajati asli nisam htio
<BotaWork> MmikeT: ja sam iz tvojeg pisanja shvatio da bi se stvar dala dovesti u upotrebljivo stanje da si limitiras UL/DL i slozis qos , ako ti treba brzi internet to nije puno posla. 
<hbogner> Mmike, meni stabilno da nemoze bit stabilnije, valjda ovisi o instaklacijama
<BotaWork> MmikeT: si procitao ono kaj sam ti napisao za chrome i kayako ? 
<hbogner> meni radi i kad ga full opteretim
<Mmike> hbogner: i ul i dl ti rade dobro?
<Mmike> BotaniCar: nisam, kaj?
<Mmike> i, nisam mmiket :)
<hbogner> Mmike, radi 
<hbogner> opteretio i radilo normalno
<hbogner> al jos testiram doma ako hoces
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=FPIgX8T66ac#t=66
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: rFactor 2 Beta - Spa - '68 F1 (Max Settings @ 1080p), Views: 57410, Rating: 98.457832%
<SilverSpace> old spa :)
<BotaWork> Mmike: ostavio sam u chrometu 5 kayako tabova ( dashboard + 4 random ticketa ) na 24h, mem_usage poceo s ~110Mb , narasao na ~400 , tu se zadrzao
<BotaWork> IE je ostao unutar 2Mb od pocetne vrijednosti
<jelly> ie rula
<dodobas> jos da ispravno pokaze stranicu...
<Mmike> BotaniCar: jel' ti se refresha ikoji od tih?
<Mmike> ako se ne rifresa, onda je tvoj test - flawed
<Mmike> iako, ostavio sam i ja ticket list u 3 queuea (refresh svakih 30 sec) ,i nista, tj, naraslo do 800 MB (600 u FF) i nista
<Mmike> tako da je neka kombinacija kad iz te liste otvorim tiket, pa ga closeam, pa opet dodjem na listu, i onda se ona rifresa, i onda opet...
<Mmike> idem u duckas
<jelly> \_o<as
<BotaWork> Mmike: podesio sam refresh na 1/30sec, kak si napisao da je kod tebe 
<BotaWork> aww, duckie <3
<BotaWork> jelly: meni je IE fakat u redu ( user side ) , u zadnjim verzijama kulturno pita kaj smije/ne smije, brz je, sve crta, meni vise ne treba 
<BotaWork> necu ulaziti u activeX i ostale nuzne divote koej mi samo pri njem delaju 
<BotaWork> http://i.imgur.com/bKiITAi.jpg
<Mmike> BotaniCar: da, al' ti se dashboard i ticketi ne refreshaju
<Mmike> samo ticket list
<BotaWork> daj mi par minuta da provjerim, ali gotovo siguran sam da se i ticketi refreshaju 
<BotaWork> i,da, nije bio dashboard vec ticket list
<Mmike> nop, ne rifresaju se
<Mmike> al' velim
<Mmike> samo rifres ne znaci nista
<Mmike> moras tu i tam otvorit tiket iz njega
<BotaWork> Cuj, kaj se tog tice, sad imam upaljeno more toga od 08:30 , chrome mi jos nije pojeo nikaj posebno memorije. Probao sam od jutra kroz browser umjesto kroz kayako desktop
<ivoks> meni je pojeo 1G
<ivoks> nevezano uz kayako
<dodobas> jel nagios 5min po defualtu ?
<BotaWork> ivoks: da nemas, ne bi :) 
<BotaWork> dodobas: time-between-checks ? mislim da je
<dodobas> BotaWork: ty
<Mmike> dodobas: yup
<Mmike> dodobas: nije bas lako izmjjenjivo once you have rrd charts
<weshmashian> mornin'
<weshmashian> |
<weshmashian> "...we have retarded the service" :)
<BotaWork> weshmashian: koristis MS Azure, sigurno ! :) 
<SilverSpace> Martin Brundle sky  “jest puno u bolidu, ali puno je i u Vettelu!”
<dodobas> Mmike: ma... netko drugi je slagao... ali ima slobodno 8GB... i tu i tamo dobijem obavijest da nema vise slobodnog prostora...
<dodobas> ja taj server samo 'nadgledam'
<dodobas> sto bi znacilo da je 8G nestalo u manje od 5min
 * Mmike opet zamijenio nagios i munin
<BotaWork> 8G cega ? Diska ? Kul, napravio si mail loop ? :) 
<dodobas> BotaWork: nisam ja nisisata napravio
<BotaWork> *oni
<BotaWork> napravi bar jednog sisata ! 
<dodobas> meh
<dodobas> previse mi je sisata... ne znam
<jelly> nije moguće otvoriti ručicu za fopen()
<BotaWork> .antidepresive jelly
<jelly> "Neuspješno preuzimanje. Nije moguće otvoriti ručicu za fopen()"
<jelly> alzo:
<jelly> msgid "Some comments have not yet been checked for spam by Akismet.
<jelly> msgstr "Neki komentari još nije spam provjerio Aksimet.
<jelly> /o\
<BotaWork> pure win translation
<BotaWork> Bio sam na godisnjem 14 dana. Namjerno se nisam nigdje logirao i nikaj gledao. Vratim se s godisnjeg, breefing, obavijesten sam da je sve bilo u redu. Upalim svoj PC, nagios sav crven, pola instance za jedan projekt ne radi zadnjih 11 dana. 
<BotaWork> Go figure.
<jelly> ocito sve to sto je crveno zapraov nikome nije potrebno i moze se ugasit
<hrvojem> ili je taj dio ekipe isto [bio] na GO
<BotaWork> jelly: ovi iz moje firme su smijesni. Ne znam kako okarakterizirati razvojni tim ( hrvojem: bili su na GO prije mene) kojem platforma na kojoj razvijaju/testiraju nije radila 11 dana :) 
<BotaWork> Brijem da ce netko morati preispitati svoje naplacene sate nakon mog sljedeceg izvjestaja :)
<jelly> BotaWork: vi bar imate razvojni tim
<BotaWork> jelly: unajmljujemo, nemamo. Tim smjesnije da nisu primjetili da im ne radi ono na osnovu ceg nam se naplacuje :) 
<SilverSpace> ovi nasi politikari nisu normalni hebo ih da ih hebo
<BotaWork> Kaj, smanjilo ti peMziju ? 
<SilverSpace> BotaWork: ma ne hebo ih nesposobne 
<BotaWork> Ajde sad, pljuni tu zuc van, kaj su (opet) napravili ? Ili zaboravili napraviti :) 
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/VyugHx
<SilverSpace> cuva svoga cacu 
<BotaWork> Slazem se da demonstrira silu na krivom mjestu. Takodjer me zanima koga EU misli uplasiti uskracivanjem fondova kad svi znamo da ionako iz njih nemremo (realno) puno dobiti, a i ono sto mozemo ceka odobrenja preko 6 mjeseci 
<BotaWork> ne znam tko mi je jadniji u toj prici
<BotaWork> Aj nek budu face i izbace nas iz EU. Nece mi biti zao ni silne pare koja je potrosena na pristupno slavlje, prisjelo im 
<SilverSpace> to para za slavlje nije nis sto jos imamo uplatiti u eu
<SilverSpace> jedina dobra stvar je sto se siri trziste rada 
<BotaWork> Jel, za koga ? One koji su posel mogli naci i prije :) I one koji su dosli iz jos vece bijede i konkurentniji su cijenom nego mi, pa ce sad i ova 3 radna mjesta u RH preuzeti
<jelly> to isto vele i u .uk za poljake i bugare, te u .nl za arape i jugice
<jelly> sto je uglavnom bullshit, jer isti rade poslove koji su za domacu raju ispod casti
<BotaWork> jelly: pa i ja sam pred 17 godina mogao biti grobar u .uk ; uz to, kod nas ne samo da nema 'ispod casti' posla, nego nema posla (IMO)
<BotaWork> hmm, koncipirao sam recenicu kao da se parcijalno ne slazem, a slazem 
<Mmike> hrvojem: znas one percona greske
<Mmike> Aug 26 08:16:04 ded1562 mysqld-RN: 130826  8:16:04 [Note] WSREP: Deleted page /home/mysql/data/gcache.page.1102212
<Mmike> Aug 26 08:16:04 ded1562 mysqld-RN: 130826  8:16:04 [Note] WSREP: Created page /home/mysql/data/gcache.page.1102213 of size 536870912 bytes
<Mmike> sad mi je gcache page gigu, a velicina cachea je 8 giga
<Mmike> izlega da se to
<Mmike> em ti sve :0
<jelly> od muke mu pukla veza
<Mmike> :D
<Mmike> eto i gustinu :)
<Mmike> nemre vise :)
<BotaWork> o0o0o0o http://i.imgur.com/80h2Ch1.png
<SilverSpace> puce ko ...
<SilverSpace> lol "Lako je biti Robin Ud, budi ti Super Hik."
<BotaWork> Never scare a magician: http://i.imgur.com/XSdecyQ.jpg 
<jelly> Your clothes are red!
 * Mmike ide u ured
<ravilov> MmikeT, ae, malo se srozalo :)  http://www.speedtest.net/result/2925193369.png
<hbogner> http://www.speedtest.net/result/2925364523.png
<ravilov> hbogner, kasnis
<hbogner> ravilov, kako znam kad treba pogledat komp, kasnim naravno
<jelly-home> SMS Racing http://youtu.be/w59lfV_000A
<datase> jelly-home: Title: SMS Racing, Views: 35655, Rating: 98.55596%
#ubuntu-hr 2013-08-27
<ruyuzaky> hi
<ivoks> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<ivoks> svaki put kad moram ici raditi na serveru kojeg je odrzavao netko 'sa srca', digne mi se kosa na glavi
<ivoks> a nemam je bas tako puno
<ivoks> najbolje je sve zgaziti i slagati nanovo
<BotaniCar|2> ivoks: da nije to zbog toga kaj delas u 4 ujutro, pa si mrzovoljan ? :) 
<ivoks> to je bilo planirano
<ivoks> nije bilo planirano naci sranje na serveru
<drj_cro> zakon viber radi na pigvinu :)
<BotaWork> https://campaign.getadblock.com/adblock-it-s-time-to-spread-the-word
<MmikePoso> meni taj viber los
<Mmike> cim se sestra vratila iz koreje - oso je s telefona
<BotaWork> Tak i treba, nije da nemamo skype ! 
<hbogner> Mmike, prijeje bio bolji, sad je postao glomazniji
<Mmike> lsi sas2008 kontorleri i bratja -znal' netko kako pogledati raid stripe size, jednom kad je raid zbuildan?
<jelly-home> hbogner: a WhatsApp
<hbogner> jelly-home, viber je postao kao whatsapp
<ivoks> Mmike: tu so ovi koji rade sa megacli?
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> sas2icu
<Mmike> erm, sas2ircu
<Mmike> ugl, ne moze se namjestiti stripe size, uvijek je 64k
<ivoks> nemam iskustva s takvima
<Mmike> drekeci
<Mmike> onaj tw_cli mi najdrazi alat
<Mmike> arcconf je isto ok
<ivoks> da
<Mmike> vidim da i ovaj sas2ircu moze svasta
<ivoks> tw_cli je zakon
<ivoks> megacli je prekompliciran
<Mmike> al megacli, pa jebote :)
<ivoks> ni hpov nije nista bolji
<ivoks> tw_cli i megamgr su najjednostavniji
<Mmike> Aug 27 01:43:06 enchilada kernel: [1856824.421265] ata1.00: cmd 25/00:08:28:21:aa/00:00:80:00:00/e0 tag 0 dma 4096 in
<Mmike> Aug 27 01:43:06 enchilada kernel: [1856824.421267]          res 51/04:00:30:21:aa/00:00:80:00:00/e0 Emask 0x1 (device error)
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> ruzno
<Mmike> odem u bamku
<Mmike> brb
<jelly> sto je hpov?
<jelly> hpacucli je cist ok
<ivoks> jelly: kak je ok
<ivoks> jelly: usporedi ga sa tw_cli
<ivoks> jedino sto kod tw_cli moram 'nagadjati' je 'je li p1 ili 1?'
<ivoks> a i ovaj t-com
<ivoks> promjene MTU na VPN-u i onda vele 'nismo nista napravili'
<weshmashian> mornin'
<ruyz> hello
<BotaWork> ima tko koju minutu cajta && iskustva s php/gdilib-om ?
<ivoks> GD?
<BotaWork> nda, imam problem s risajzanjem slike .. 
<hbogner> BotaWork, ja sam nesto radio s tim i redilo mi ok
<weshmashian> bubamara mi sece po monitoru
<jelly> weshmashian: pix or it didn't happen
<weshmashian> cek da lupim screensh... oh
<weshmashian> :P
<Mmike> kako mrzim raditi s ljudima :/
<dodobas> Mmike: pa radi samonom... ja skoro da nisam covjek
<dodobas> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=emgJtr9tIME
<datase> dodobas: Title: MySQL vs PostgreSQL - Why you shouldn't use MySQL, Views: 7506, Rating: 78.18182%
<jelly> use MariaDB/Percona/drizzle/whateverdb! :-)
<dodobas> http://grimoire.ca/mysql/choose-something-else
<dodobas> http://sql-info.de/mysql/gotchas.html
<hbogner> http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2013/aug/26/bitcoin-lobbyists-us-authorities-scrutiny
<ivoks> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/carla-del-ponte-pobunjenici-su-koristili-kemijsko-oruzje-ne-assad/696974.aspx
<ivoks> ako carla to kaze, onda...
<ivoks> udri ameriko :)
<ivoks> citam i ne vjerujem...
<ivoks> nema dokaza, ali sumnjamo da su ovi i ovi koristili nervni plin
<ivoks> nema dokaza, ali sumnjamo da se koristio nervni plin
<BotaWork> dokazi su precijenjeni
<jelly> heh
<jelly> Configurations that violate assumptions about foreign keys, such as a foreign key pointing into a MyISAM or NDB table, do not cause warnings or any other diagnostics. The foreign key is simply discarded.
<jelly> \o/
<ravilov> php/gd?
<jelly> ivoks: nisam vidio tw_cli
<ivoks> jelly: ide ovako nekako:
<ivoks> tw_cli
<ivoks> /c0/u0 show
<ivoks> gdje c0 - prvi kontroler, a u0 je prvi unit
<Mmike> tw_cli info c0
<Mmike> nema komplikacija
<ivoks> ili kao argumenti, da
<Mmike> vrlo jednostavno
<Mmike> arrconf getconfig 1
<ivoks> /c0/u0 rebuild disk=1
<Mmike> ili arcconf getstatus
<Mmike> ma sve je jednostavno
<Mmike> osim megadreka :)
<ivoks> a megacli
<ivoks> prvo disk offline sa kobasicom od 50 znakova
<jelly> "hpacucli ctrl all show config" je isto jednostavan
<ivoks> pa online
<ivoks> pa prepare
<ivoks> pa zamijeni, pa rebuild
<jelly> grow arraya s dodanim diskom, sa gornjom naredbom vidis koji ctrl i array i unassigned diskovi postoje, i ctrl slot=0 array A add drives=1:5,1:6
<jelly> i jos s obzirom da se array moze rezati na X LUNova, ctrl slot=0 ld 1 modify size=max
<ivoks> # hpacucli show controller
<ivoks> Error: Syntax error at "controller"
<BotaWork> dobro kak cesto vi decki drkate po raidovima kad znate sintaksu napamet ? :) Meni je to once-in-a-year posel (da, bilo bu cesce kad pocnu krepavat' diskovi) :) 
<ivoks> # hpacucli show array all
<ivoks> Error: Syntax error at "array"
<jelly> ivoks: uvijek prvo ide adresa pa onda naredba; ctrl all show
<ivoks> nekonzistentnost
<jelly> sve je konzistentno
<ivoks> # hpacucli array all show
<ivoks> Error: Expecting "controller" in target. Type "help" for more information.
<jelly> nisi rekao na kojem kontroleru
<ivoks> # hpacucli ctrl all array all show
<ivoks> Error: After specifying a wildcard, you cannot specify any further devices in the target.
<ivoks> wtf!?!?! :)
<jelly> heh
<Mmike> BotaWork: kad imas milijardu servera, jbg :)
<Mmike> isto tak iptables rulove sipam iz rukava kad svakih dan 50 istih napisem :)
<ivoks> pazi, help kaze...
<jelly> hpacucli ctrl all show 
<ivoks>       <target> <command> [parameter=value]
<BotaWork> Nda, to isto radim jednom po serveru ( ako vec nemam sprancu za tu vrst servera) :) 
<jelly> hpacucli ctrl all show config
<ivoks>    <target> is of format:
<jelly> hpacucli ctrl all show config detail
<ivoks>       [controller all|slot=#|wwn=#|chassisname="AAA"|
<ivoks>       [array all|<id>]
<ivoks> to znaci
<ivoks> array all show bi moralo raditi
<ivoks> Error: Expecting "controller" in target. Type "help" for more information.
<ivoks> onda ima primjere:
<ivoks>       controller slot=7 array A
<ivoks> kakav slot?! :)
<jelly> controller pa all ili slot=? ili wwn=? ili ...; nakon toga ide array all ili array neki ili nista
<ivoks> # hpacucli ctrl slot=1 array all
<ivoks> Error: Invalid command. Type "help" for a list of valid commands.
<jelly> show
<ivoks> ah, show
<ivoks>    array A (SAS, Unused Space: 0  MB)
<ivoks> bez ove informacije ne bi prezivio
<jelly> i onda dodas config na to
<ivoks> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6032605/
<ivoks> usporedi
<ivoks> Error: The target must be a controller when using the "config" parameter.
<ivoks> # hpacucli ctrl slot=1 array A show config
<jelly> i onda maknes array A i radi ;-)
<ivoks> gluposti
<ivoks> pa sto je slot onda?
<jelly> ok, nije najsretnije, ali daj sve sto treba
<ivoks> pa daje, nije to upitno
<ivoks> i megacli daje sve sto treba
<jelly> slot= je adresa kontrolera
<ivoks> al ono...
<ivoks> pa kak da vidim stanje odredjenog logickog diska?
<ivoks> ono sa tw_cliem je stanje jednog logickog diska
<ivoks> i svakog fizickog diska u tom logickom
<ivoks> FIRMWARE UPGRADE REQUIRED: A firmware update is recommended for this controller
<ivoks> a super...
<jelly> nijesi upgradeao
<jelly> (to pise samo kad je fw toliko star da hpacucli zna da ima data loss bugova)
<ivoks> pa je, star je
<ivoks> prije 2008
<jelly> onda vjerojatno i diskove treba flashat
<jelly> hpacucli ctrl slot=0 show config|awk '/array A/,/array [^A]/'
 * jelly hides
<ivoks> ok
<ivoks> jelly: evo, gledam output od show config
<ivoks> sto znam
<ivoks> znam da su SAS diskovi
<ivoks> od 246GB
<ivoks> 146
<ivoks> da su sva tri ok
<ivoks> al nemam pojma koji je raid slozen
<ivoks> ah, sad vidim
<ivoks>       logicaldrive 1 (273.4 GB, RAID 5, OK)
<Mmike> http://24.media.tumblr.com/4d4d717a8df0f3462f01107268d5e056/tumblr_mqsdpcbDIn1scz9loo1_500.gif
<jelly> http://i.imgur.com/JLcjJaW.jpg
<BotaWork> http://www.formation-massage-stage.fr/outils/nettoyeurecran/cleanscreen.swf
<BotaWork> ciscenje ekrana *IZNUTRA*
<jelly> !
<SilverSpace> "Lako je biti Robin hUd, budi ti Super Hik."
<jelly> ne kuzim to
<SilverSpace> tako bi rado instalirao 13.10 ali mi sve radi pa mi muka dode ako sranje ne radi kak bi ja htio
<SilverSpace> jelly: probaj pit ti svaki dan :)
<Mmike> ivoks: pa sve najbolje :)
<Mmike> ivoks: pa sramota, opce nisam skuzio! :)
<Mmike> ivoks: kad cemo pit ic? :)
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> ja cu pit veceras, ne znam za tebe :)
<SilverSpace> ivoks: oo rockast ti je danas SR
<jelly> \o/
<ivoks> hvala
<SilverSpace> i mojem najboljem frendu isto danas
<SilverSpace> rockas
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zMCxHYKjAx0
<datase> ivoks: Title: August 2013 Ubuntu Developer Summit Kick-Off, Views: , Rating: 100.0%
<jelly> ┏━┛┏━┃┏━┛━┏┛┏━┃┏━   ┏━┃┏━┃┏━  ┛┏━┛┏━ ┏━ ┏━┃┏━   ┛┃ ┃┏━┃┃ ┃┏━┛
<jelly> ━━┃┏┏┛┏━┛ ┃ ┏━┃┃ ┃  ┏┏┛┃ ┃┃ ┃ ┃┏━┛┃ ┃┃ ┃┏━┃┃ ┃  ┃┃ ┃┃ ┃┏┛ ━━┃
<jelly> ━━┛┛ ┛━━┛ ┛ ┛ ┛┛ ┛  ┛ ┛━━┛━━ ━┛━━┛┛ ┛━━ ┛ ┛┛ ┛  ┛ ┛ ━━┛┛ ┛━━┛
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks>                                    
<ivoks>  #                    ""#          
<ivoks>  # mm   m   m   mmm     #     mmm  
<ivoks>  #"  #  "m m"  "   #    #    "   # 
<ivoks>  #   #   #m#   m"""#    #    m"""# 
<ivoks>  #   #    #    "mm"#    "mm  "mm"# 
<ivoks>                                    
<ivoks>                                    
<jelly> irc boje != term boje :->
<jelly> previously: /exec -o toilet -f emboss --metal --irc 'Sretan rodjendan ivoks'
<jelly> molim i drugi put!
<ivoks>                                    
<ivoks>  #                    ""#          
<ivoks>  # mm   m   m   mmm     #     mmm  
<ivoks>  #"  #  "m m"  "   #    #    "   # 
<ivoks>  #   #   #m#   m"""#    #    m"""# 
<ivoks>  #   #    #    "mm"#    "mm  "mm"# 
<ivoks>                                    
<ivoks>                                    
<ivoks> meni izgleda isto :)
 * jelly procitao iz tail ~/.xchat2/xchatlogs/FreeNode-\#ubuntu-hr.log
<Mmike> ivoks: pa ak zoves na pijenje, pit cu i ja :)
<SilverSpace> ivoks: ides li na prvu tekmu u ledenu
<ivoks> SilverSpace: mozda
<SilverSpace> meni sad zao sto nisam uzeo godisnju
<hbogner> sretan rodjendan ivok
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u2ZtV7xx0W0
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: The Best Vine Videos of 2013 (So Far), Views: 86529, Rating: 97.540454%
<ivoks> ah, dobro
<SilverSpace> samarcina napocetku je zakon
<ivoks> sad o nekima vise ne moram sutjeti :)
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=giGAEe3_Ft0#t=34
<datase> Mmike: Title: Ultimate Weird Japanese Commercials Compilation, Views: 2876711, Rating: 97.090788%
<Mmike> pre cudan narod, pre pre cudan :)
<ivoks> Mmike: dok ne odes tamo ne mozes ni pojmiti koliko su cudni
<Mmike> ivoks: da :)
<Mmike> ivoks: mogu misliti :)
 * ivoks vrti mir
<_drac0> ivoks, vrtis mir na intelu?
 * weshmashian vrti palceve
<jelly> mir i dobro
<_drac0> bog i rvati
<SilverSpace> mir mir djeco
<_drac0> gavarit paruski
<SilverSpace> _drac0: hebiga morase sad uciti i ruski 
<SilverSpace> kak cemo pratiti hokej
<_drac0> preko mira :)
<SilverSpace> kaj mislis jel ce ga naci http://www.24sata.hr/crna-kronika-news/divljak-u-bijegu-policija-trazi-ubojicu-vozaca-tamnog-dzipa-329527
<SilverSpace> sigurno se i on razbio
<_drac0> ma vec su ga nasli
<ivoks> _drac0: da
<ivoks> _drac0: pa tebe nismo vidli mjesecima barem :)
<SilverSpace> _drac0: kaj velis na Spa 
<SilverSpace> ode vettel
<_drac0> ivoks, istina evo odlucio malo svratit tj. vratit se haha
<SilverSpace> radio u polju pa nije imao vremena :)
<_drac0> SilverSpace, nis posebno al obozavm tu stazu, ode vettel da :)
<SilverSpace> _drac0: odlicna taktika da ne iskoristi kers na startu 
<SilverSpace> ham nije imao sanse 
<_drac0> a kimi i njegova kocnica :)
<SilverSpace> navodno mu plastika od vizira zacepila dovod zraka na kocnice 
<_drac0> da procitao danas hahaha
<SilverSpace> mozda mu netko gurnuo najlon vrecicu :)
<_drac0> ili prst di ne treba
<SilverSpace> joj kak bi volio da dode u ferrari i onda odere alonsa :)
<SilverSpace> janjca bi okrenuo za to
<_drac0> e to bi volio vidjet
<_drac0> :)
<SilverSpace> ili odojka i na njemu napisao Alonso :)
<_drac0> ne zaboravi crvene ubruse
<ivoks> tko bi odrao alonsa?
<ivoks> samo ga kimi moze odrati
<ivoks> (u istom autu)
<SilverSpace> ivoks: pa to i kazem 
<SilverSpace> :)
<_drac0> :)
<SilverSpace> alonso i kimi na godinu u ferrariu 
<_drac0> da bar
<SilverSpace> sve mi je to mutno 
<jelly> SilverSpace hoce da F1 bude dosadna i da stalno pobjedjuje isti tim?
<_drac0> pa takva je i sada :)
<SilverSpace> gle meni je dreago sto vettel pobjeduje 
<ivoks> f1 je uvijek takva
<ivoks> ja mislim da webber ima vise srece neg pameti
<SilverSpace> ja sam odmah reko na prvoj njegovoj utrci da navijam za njega 
<ivoks> taj lik se uguzio u red bull, nije nis posebno, a ispada veliki vozac
<SilverSpace> ivoks: hebga moras imati srece u f1
<ivoks> dobrim vozacima ne treba sreca
<SilverSpace> puno vrlodobrih vozaca nikada nisu imali priliku
<Mmike> webber je odlican vozac
<Mmike> stovise
<Mmike> jedino nezna startat :)
<_drac0> :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: weber ?? joj cisti prosjek
<ivoks> His manager Willi Weber assured Jordan that Schumacher knew the challenging Spa track well, although in fact he had only seen it as a spectator. During the race weekend, team-mate Andrea de Cesaris was meant to show Schumacher the circuit but was held up with contract negotiations. Schumacher then learned the track on his own, by cycling around the track on a fold-up bike he had brought with him.
<ivoks> He impressed the paddock by qualifying seventh in this race.
<ivoks> to je vozac :)
<_drac0> fold-up bike :)
<ivoks> ah da, to su mu bile prve kvalifikacije
<SilverSpace> jedino ne kuzim kak si je MLaren dozvolio da nema vrhunskog vozaca u timu 
<SilverSpace> i jos si uzme balavandera 
<ivoks> lik kojem mjenjac zapne u 5. brzini i zavrsi 2. u utrci
<ivoks> to je vozac
<_drac0> to je bolid :)
<SilverSpace> to je sreca :P
<jelly> kak sreca
<ivoks> koja sreca?
<ivoks> pol utrke nije mogao mijenjati brzine
<ivoks> a radio krugove ko ostali
<ivoks> to je jebeno znanje
<jelly> mozda su mu preprogramirali motor u letu ;-)
<ivoks> '94.? tesko :)
<Mmike> nah, nije sreca
<Mmike> tj, je sreca :)
<Mmike> jer mu je mjenjac umro u pol utrke
<Mmike> a ne na pocetku
<Mmike> btw, nije mu zapeo u petoj, nego nije isao preko 5te
<Mmike> 6tu i 7mu nije imao
<Mmike> al' je uspio napraviti dovoljno prednosti da mu nitko nista nije mogao
<Mmike> sad, u to doba nije bilo alonsa i ostalih
<Mmike> tj, konkurencija je bila lame od kad je hakkinen otisao
<Mmike> a i benneton je opako varao
<Mmike> tako da, kad se zbroji sve... 
<Mmike> mislim, velik je
<Mmike> al' dal' je najveci
<Mmike> eh :)
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> hakkinen je dosao kasnije
<_drac0> :)
<ivoks> a konkurencija se zvala senna, prost, alesi, coulthard
<_drac0> bas su lame
<ivoks> ah, pardon
<ivoks> i hakkinen i hill
<ivoks> i brundle
<ivoks> mislim, no comment :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> Mmike: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xazImNY0hNg
<datase> ivoks: Title: 1994 Spanish GP Onboard: M.Schumacher/D. Hill, Views: 87962, Rating: 98.84058%
<ivoks> *stalno* u 5.
<SilverSpace> takva staza da je to mogao 
<SilverSpace> puno se tu stvari poklopilo
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> onda je u francuskoj ostao u 5toj
<Mmike> tj, max do te
<ivoks> ovo je spanjolska
<Mmike> ugl
<Mmike> pokazao je koliko je dobar u zadnje 2 sezone :)
<SilverSpace> nis nisam osjetio http://www.jutarnji.hr/zagreb-opet-pogodio-potres-magnituda-potresa-bila-je-tri-supnja-po-richteru/1122621/
<ivoks> SilverSpace: gle, to je 'mitska' voznja; argument da se na toj stazi to moglo je toliko mutava da, ne znam... pogotovo kad skuzis da je lik uspio *smanjiti* potrosnju goriva i, jebote, isao u box!
<SilverSpace> a hebiga ja sam kamion vozio 25km bez kvacila saltao sa dvije ruke :)
<_drac0> lol
<Mmike> The recommended way to upgrade from previous Debian releases is to use the package management tool apt-get. In previous releases, aptitude was recommended for this purpose, but recent versions of apt-get provide equivalent functionality and also have shown to more consistently give the desired upgrade results.
<Mmike> die, aptitude, die
<jelly> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GuB3f70cYnM&list=TL0ktLW-ab--Fs_H4GJEOvGqwgA2Kt00KV
<datase> jelly: Title: Franco Battiato - Cuccurucucu, Views: 1598766, Rating: 98.15838%
<Mmike> jelly: squeeze->wheezy upgrade je pno laksi no sto je bio lenny-squeeze
<jelly> Mmike: ak imas srece, da; ak imas desktop sa gnome/gtk paketima apt se zna tak strgati da je milina
<Mmike> srecom, nemam debian na desktopu :)
<jelly> i nema skriptabilnog rjesenja
<ivoks> Mmike: cek, tek sad?!
<Mmike> ivoks: tek sad - kaj?
<ivoks> tek sad u debianu apt-get ima iste feature kao aptitude
<jelly> neki su jos na lennyju, da ne velim nesto gore
<Mmike> izgleda
<Mmike> jelly: mi imamo dvije etch kutije :) nemam pojma zasto se to ne apgrejda :)
<Mmike> super
<Mmike> ovo je proslo bezbolno
<Mmike> sad si mogu i doma kistru prepakiar
<jelly> Mmike: to se ne isplati upgradeati, servise migrirat a kante bacit
<Mmike> bas
<Mmike> pentijumi 4
<Mmike> sa 4 gige rama
<jelly> trosi vise struje i sporije nego tvoj mobitel ;-)
<jelly> ajd, 4GB nije tak lose, nasi serveri iz tog doba su imali 1-2
<jelly> Mmike: jesu 64bit ili 32bit P4?
<Mmike> 32bit
<Mmike> glupan
<Mmike> grub-install, grub-install, grub-install
<Mmike> http://i.imgur.com/TRGelNs.jpg
<SilverSpace> gledam sptv wrc to su vozaci
<ivoks> daj, SilverSpace pokri se usima :)
<ivoks> odi nosi svom prvaku maramice da ne uprlja auto koji mu to sve omogucuje :)
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> kaj si se vec napio ??
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> nisam jos :)
<_drac0> lol ivoks
<Mmike> SilverSpace: cinjenica je da je vettel faca samo zato sto ima super auto
<_drac0> super auto > 4x prvak jos malo, ehhh
<_drac0> uzastopni, da bude bolje ili gore
<SilverSpace> Mmike: da da zasto tvoj super vozac nije nis osvojio :P
<SilverSpace> mislim na webbera
<_drac0> kazes ima super auto :)
<ivoks> ma kakav mutavi webber
<ivoks> mislim, bolji je vozac od mene najverojatnije :)
<ivoks> ali nije mu mjesto medju prvih 8 tamo
<ivoks> cini se da ce se zapad umijesati u siriji
<SilverSpace> cinjenica je da je RB super bolid ali samo corava koka ne vidi kaj mali radi sa tim bolidom 
<SilverSpace> ivoks: da izgleda
<ivoks> i francuzi i englezi se vratili s godisnjeg
<ivoks> i imaju sjednicu parlamenta
<jelly-home> "bice rata kazu svi?"
<ivoks> al mislim da ameri nece voditi ovo
<jelly-home> povesti rat samo da se skrene tema sa prisluskivanja je... onak, jadno
<ivoks> :)
<SilverSpace> hebiga deset godina nisu nis srusil tj. ratovali ozbiljno
<hbogner> jelly-home, tak to ide
<ivoks> jelly-home: mislis da su raketirali srbe da skrenu temu s monice?
<ivoks> Cameron je tvitao da će vlada tražiti da parlament odobri vojnu akciju a ruski doministar vanjskih poslova da će Obama zažaliti što je otkazao sastanke s Rusima.
<SilverSpace> hebate lik sa serujskim autom pici 60-70 a ovi sa wrc_om 150-160 :)
<ivoks> oni tvitaju
<jelly-home> privatnost i prisluskivanje ce proci, al cekaj kad krenu uvoditi zakone za limitiranje osobnog oruzja pa teksaski redneci prolupaju i proglase neovisnu republiku
<SilverSpace> divlji zapad
<jelly-home> sirija je preblizu izraelu
<ivoks> opet potres u zagrebu
<ivoks> da, sirija i iran ce opaliti po izraelu
<jelly-home> mislis, obrnuto :-)
<ivoks> izrael nece ostati duzan
<jelly-home> bar cemo saznati koliko su stvarno atomske bombe prljave 
<SilverSpace> izraelci samo cekaju da opale :)
<jelly-home> :-|
<ivoks> da, izraelu je to u ustavu
<ivoks> tak da, ako ce vec tuci po izraelu, bolje da se ne zajebavaju
<ivoks> radi svih nas :)
<jelly-home> (brijem da su cernobil i jokosima bitno gore sranje od par taktickih)
<ivoks> fukushima
<jelly-home> neka sima
<ivoks> al...
<ivoks> ameri nemaju nosac u sredozemlju
<ivoks> najblizi im je truman koji je u crvenom moru
<ivoks> a i ne treba im
<ivoks> imaju tursku, cipar i jordan
<ivoks> pa i irak, donekle :)
<SilverSpace> italija 
<SilverSpace> sve im je to blizu
<SilverSpace> hbogner: jes ti u zg
<hbogner> SilverSpace, jesam
<SilverSpace> si i za vikend tu 
<chaky> SilverSpace: bike je dosao danas popodne, odradio prvu voznju po mjestu da se upoznamo :)
<ivoks> francuzi ce to voditi
<SilverSpace> hbogner: mogo bi se dokuturati do terase na pivce 
<ivoks> bar bi trebali, prema kurcenju iz 2012.
<SilverSpace> chaky: i kak ti ide :)
<hbogner> SilverSpace, 99.9% da za vikend nisam u zg
<ivoks> kad su rekli da ce ih satrati ako budu koristili kemijsko oruzje
<chaky> SilverSpace: nisam dugo vozio bicikl, pa mozes mislit :)
<chaky> SilverSpace: ali ja sam se pravio da mi ide odlicno :)
<SilverSpace> chaky: :) tek se guzica mora priviknuti ja bez pelena ne idem :)
<SilverSpace> chaky: http://keindl-sport.hr/odjeca/1064-hlacice-sa-tregerima-bicycle-line-man-bib-short.html
<chaky> hahaaha
<chaky> e sic je malo tvrd, moram se na to naviknuti
<chaky> uzeo sam i rukavice s odrezanim prstima, velicina M, bas sam mjestio, i mislim da su mi male
<chaky> mjerio*
<obruT> chaky: koji bajk si uzeo ?
<hbogner> jel tko koristi usb stik tv tjuner?
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim kak ova ima 39 godina kad sam gledao pipi dugu carapu vec je tad bila veca od mene http://www.index.hr/black/clanak/pipi-duga-carapa-snimila-pornic-trazi-se-kupac/697100.aspx
<Mmike> eto
<Mmike> i kinderbet je spreman
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: pa bila je strkljava!
<Mmike> ivoks: jelda je bio potres?! danas, pred sat-dva?
<weshmashian> ma kaki potres?
<Mmike> weshmashian: gore di si ti se moralo osjetit
<weshmashian> Mmike: i felt nothing!
<Mmike> weshmashian: odi mi do officea i vidi jel' staklo puklo :)
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: sad... vise nije :-D
<weshmashian> ha, pa da padnem van :)
<weshmashian> ne :)
<jelly-home> dapace
 * weshmashian ima novu macku
<weshmashian> sad ce bit zabavno dok se stari mau pomiri da mora dijelit sve :)
<jelly-home> pix or it didn't happen!
<weshmashian> jelly-home: cek da doma dodjem
 * weshmashian @wrk
<weshmashian> tWERKing
<SilverSpace> Mmike: hebote imam ja jedan kiderbet zal mi ga baciti
<Mmike> SilverSpace: SAD MI TO KAZES?!
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jebemu zaboravih :)
<Mmike> nakon sto sam prosao sodomu, gomoru, scilu, haribdu, pricao sa sizifom, tantalom, sve sam prosao
<Mmike> ti mi SAD to kazes
<Mmike> idi se kastriraj
<Mmike> sad 
<Mmike> odmah
<Mmike> SilverSpace: a jebiga :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace: aj bar fotkaj da vidim jel' bi ga uzeo ili ne :)
<SilverSpace> gle ne mogu spakiran je 
<SilverSpace> drveni veliki 
<SilverSpace> moze klinac dugo bit u njemu 
<SilverSpace> netjak bio do zime 5.ipol godina
<Mmike> mi smo kupili neki kaj ima pomicnu prednju stranicu
<Mmike> pa moze bit uz krevet
<Mmike> i moze mama natjerat ga da sisa sisu
<SilverSpace> ovaj nema pomicnu samo se podnica moze dic ili spustiti kak raste da ne moze van
<obruT> hbogner: koristim ja
<chaky> obruT: Cube Attention 29", 2013 model
<SilverSpace> chaky: jel to crni 
<chaky> crno/sivi s crvenim dodacima tu i tamo
<chaky> moram pumpu kupit, s mojih 92kg, lezi mi guma :)
<chaky> a u p.m. moram jos 2k potrisiti dodatne opreme
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ja pumpam na 4atmosvere
<chaky> aha
<Mmike> 4 atmosfere?
<SilverSpace> http://www.bikesngps.de/img/cube-attention-29-black-n-grey-2013-b.jpg
<SilverSpace> Mmike: da kaj 
<chaky> evo pise u manualu, do 3.5 bara
<SilverSpace> 4.2 je guma dozvoljena 
<obruT> ja sam svoj traktor pumpo na nesto iznad 4 (kao ide do 4.5) pa mi prije tri dana faking pukla guma u trajektu :P
<chaky> max
<Mmike> SilverSpace: pa tko jos atmosferu koristi
<Mmike> SilverSpace: bari se danas koriste
<SilverSpace> Mmike: aha 
<Mmike> 100 hektopasala
<Mmike> erm
<SilverSpace> lol
<Mmike> ili 1000?
<jelly-home> wolfram alpha zna
<Mmike> 100 kPa
<SilverSpace> Mmike: hebi ga stara skola 
<obruT> Mmike: apt-get install units
<Mmike> "The standard atmosphere (symbol: atm) is an international reference pressure defined as 101325 Pa and formerly used as a unit of pressure.[1] For practical purposes it has been replaced by the bar which is 100 kPa.[1] The difference of about 1% is not significant for many applications, and is within the error range of common pressure gauges.
<Mmike> "
<Mmike> tja
<Mmike> ispada da je atmosfera isto sto i bar
<SilverSpace> kad je guma dobro napumpana ide laskse na asfaltu
<jelly-home> 4bar = 3.948atm
<Mmike> SilverSpace: je, kad napumpam gume na auto na 3.5 bara skoro nist ne trosi :)
<jelly-home> eh, ispod 2% razlike, isti kua
<_drac0_> chaky, cemu 29"
<chaky> _drac0_: da izgledam opasnije na velikim rotama :)
<_drac0_> lol
<jelly-home> 3000.5 mmHg 
<_drac0_> aha to je kao jedna od onih prednosti velikih kotaca :)
<chaky> SilverSpace: ciklokompjuter, sto ti imas?
<SilverSpace> _drac0_: puno bolje za voznju
<SilverSpace> chaky: dakotu 29 garmina :)
<chaky> i?
<SilverSpace> dakota 20
<chaky> dobro, i kako si zadovoljan?
<SilverSpace> _drac0_: 29 puno bolje upija neravnine i brzi si na spustu 
<SilverSpace> chaky: super mi je dakota pogotovo kaj crtam na OpenStreetMap
<SilverSpace> i hrpu podataka odmah imas 
<SilverSpace> samo kaj je skupa 
<chaky> da, vidim da je malo papreno
<chaky> preporucas li sto jeftinije?
<hbogner> obruT, koji model?
<hbogner> kartice model
<_drac0_> SilverSpace, na 26" sam godinama :)
<SilverSpace> _drac0_: i ja ali sam se uvjerio da 29" je fakat udobniji
<_drac0_> hmm morat cemo probat
<SilverSpace> chaky: ma bilo koji kupis koristices ga prvi mjesec dana poslje vise ne zaboravis na njega tako da kaj god da uzmes na to ne treba trositi puno para
<obruT> hbogner: avermedia AVerTV Hybrid Volar HX
<hbogner> obruT, hx ili hd? ja gledam ovo http://www.nabava.net/tv-tuneri__1110/avermedia-tv-tuner-avertv-dvb-t-volar-hd-pro-dvb-t-zemaljski-daljinski__1674661
<SilverSpace> _drac0_: jedino kaj onda padas sa visega :) 
<obruT> hbogner: koristenje doticne na linuxu otkriva koliko je linux kernel potrgan i kako se api mijenja "iz dana u dan" i zasto je nocna mora biti linux kernel developer :P
<obruT> hbogner: HX
<obruT> hbogner: a827 ak se ne varam
<obruT> hbogner: uglavnom nije ta koju ti gledas
<hbogner> obruT, treba mi za curu tako da ak bas neradi na linux nije veliki problem
<hbogner> ima dual boot
<obruT> uglavnom, nemam neke zamjerke na doticnu... na atomu sam uredno gledao HD program dok se jos emitirao testni htv
<hbogner> http://www.nabava.net/tv-tuneri__1110/avermedia-tv-tuner-avertv-hybrid-volar-hx-hybrid-kombinirani-daljinski__1011681 ?
<obruT> hbogner: e tu ja imam, da
<hbogner> ali znaci cak radi na linuxu ak se potrudi?
<obruT> ak se potrudi, da...
<obruT> naime, avermedia je izdala driver za linux
<_drac0_> hbogner, ak ces uzimat avermediu, zovi direktno uvoznika intermax ;)
<_drac0_> volar hx radi na linuxu provjereno
<hbogner> na poslu mi ona maticna proradila, tj mrezna, pojavili se drajveri pa se sami apdejtaju
<_drac0_> bar je meni radilo na 12.04
<SilverSpace> http://www.bikesngps.de/img/cube-attention-29-black-n-grey-2013-b.jpg
<obruT> i sve je radilo ok do 2.6.34
<obruT> a onda jebada sa svakom novom verzijom kernela
<SilverSpace> hbogner: eto napravila ekipa :)
<_drac0_> uff dobri ovi cube
<hbogner> _drac0_, intermax.hr?
<_drac0_> hbogner, da
<_drac0_> hbogner, reci da sam te ja poslao, dobit ces popust neki odma ;)
<hbogner> vidim samo veleprodajnu ponudu
<_drac0_> nema veze, samo nazovi i smuljaj da si trazio po ducanima da nema, jel mozes doci kod njih kupiti kao fizicka osoba bla bla
<SilverSpace> _drac0_: jedino su lose pedale ostro ko sam vrag
<hbogner> _drac0_, i naravno teebe spomenem :D
<_drac0_> SilverSpace, bas sam htio komentirati da su pedale neke S&M izdanje
<SilverSpace> i neudobne
<_drac0_> hbogner, reci slobodno da, trazi g. Luku, to je direktor
<hbogner> Linux: Open Suse 10.3, Mandriva 2008, Fedora 6 i 7, Ubuntu 7.10, 8.04 i 8.10.
<_drac0_> radio mi je hx model na 12.04
<hbogner> pogledat cu ond aza modele koji uzet
<hbogner> il ti imas neku preporuku
<_drac0_> imas par tutoriala po webu, nadji
<_drac0_> treba neki bog promjenit
<hbogner> ok hx onda pogledam
<_drac0_> ali radi
<_drac0_> za linux jedino hx, nista drugo
<hbogner> aha ok
<_drac0_> rekla je avermedia izbaciti cijelu pletoru drivera, ali nista do danas od toga
<_drac0_> al mogu recimo imat podrsku za osx za skoro sve modele
<obruT> hbogner: ovdje ima neka kuharica koja afaik radi do neke verzije, a onda googlanjem nadjes neku desetu koja radi na novijim kernelima
<obruT> http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/AVerMedia_AverTV_Hybrid_Volar_HX_%28A827%29
<obruT> nisam 100%, ja mislim da imam isto 12.04 na htpcu-u doma
<_drac0_> hbogner, http://www.intermax.hr/proizvod/1782/usb-avermedia-avertv-hybrid-volar-hx-usb20-dongle-hdtv-h264
<hbogner> e od tamo sam i c/p na kojima radi
<hbogner> ok, odluceno uzima se ta :D
<hbogner> thx obruT 
<hbogner> thx _drac0_ veri mač
<hbogner> sam da znas zvat cu intermax jer ostali pisu da nisu dobavljive
<_drac0_> kazem ti zovi ih i reci onako
<hbogner> budem
<Astemd> imam Volar HX :)
<Astemd> driver radi out of the box za kernel 2.6
<Astemd> za 3.x treba malo tweakat
<hbogner> super, jos jedna potvrda :D
<Astemd> jer driver nije u kernelu, nego proizvođač napravio svoj driver
<_drac0_> hbogner, javit ce ti se neka nadobudna studnetica :) trazi odma direktora luka mihaljevic, reci sta trebas i da nema nigdje za uzeti da bi dosao kod njih osobno ili da ti naprave racun preko mikronisa eventualno ;)
<Astemd> napravio sam paket za mislim za 3.2
<Astemd> ali u međuvremenu se opet nešto promijenilo u kernelu...  :)
<_drac0_> Astemd, odma mu proslijedi :)
<hbogner> :D
<weshmashian> http://imgur.com/gallery/mSBEhkC
<SilverSpace> Astemd: kad ce pivo :)
<Astemd> http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/AVerMedia_AverTV_Hybrid_Volar_HX_%28A827%29
<Astemd> aha, već je gore
<Astemd> (napisah tamo svoje komentare)
<Astemd> SilverSpace: vrlo uskoro, samo da se otrijeznim :D
<SilverSpace> Astemd: ah kad ce novi atom :)
<dodobas> 1-0 austria :)
<Astemd> novi i7 je tu :P
<Astemd> mislim da neće novi Atom, nego nova Tegra3
<Astemd> Tegra2 me razočarala
<Astemd> tj. radi Å¡to treba
<Astemd> ali kad digneš video, ugasi skoro sve ostalo
<SilverSpace> dodobas: kaj nema prenosa 
<dodobas> ima...
<Astemd> da, kaj je s Dinamom?
<dodobas> http://www.viponlinesports.eu/football/170947/1/fc-austria-wien-vs-dinamo-zagreb-live-stream-online.html
<Astemd> jer prije cca 30 min nije niš bilo na tv-u
<Astemd> fala
<_drac0_> Astemd, tegra3 je stara vijest, tegra4 ;)
<_drac0_> SilverSpace, kako se drzi cica atom?
<SilverSpace> _drac0_: 330 jos mi super radi 
<_drac0_> nepoderivo :)
<SilverSpace> 2700 to uopce ne radi na linuxu
<SilverSpace> sjebali su sa grafikom 
<Astemd> meni je ploča s atomom krepala
<Astemd> ali sam nabavio drugu :)
<SilverSpace> dobro se igra brzo
<SilverSpace> evo ga 
<SilverSpace> dobit ce deset godina zabrane
<_drac0_> :)
<SilverSpace> mogu obi zabiti jos dva 
<SilverSpace> ovi*
<obruT> hmm, koncert klape ili robocop na tv-u... mislim da ce zena sama na koncert :)
<_drac0_> dinamo vise ne mogu spasit ni alieni
<obruT> s cim se vi zamarate :)
<hbogner> obruT, ja sa win instalacijom :D
<_drac0_> lol
<_drac0_> i to je pametnije od dinama
<obruT> definitivno :)
<hbogner> grr
<hbogner> nekako ipak mislim da s emucim sa maticnom ili biosom
<dodobas> win7 koje je to sranje... 
<dodobas> nista ne radi...
<dodobas> 8h trazio drivere...
<hbogner> dosta za danas, odoh, gasim
<hbogner> offf
<dodobas> i jos uvijek nisam slozio zvuk
<_drac0_> odoh i ja, pusa boq
<SilverSpace> hm dinamu treba jedan gol jos
<CrazyLemon> i evo ga ! :)
<SilverSpace> jos je dugo do kraja 
<SilverSpace> Ubila dečka jer je htio prekinuti, tijelo mu zaledila u škrinji
<SilverSpace> lol
<jelly-home> lol indeed, tko još ima škrinju
<Astemd> 3:2
<SilverSpace> znao sam 
<SilverSpace> ne mozes se braniti 20 minuta
<dodobas> SilverSpace: mozes u kukuruz-ligi... ali LP... pa ne bas :)
<Astemd> možda bolje da plavi nisu ošli u Ligu prvaka ;)
<Astemd> euri bi išli gazdi, a Dinamo bi služio kao vreća za napucavanje, kao prošle godine
<Astemd> UEFA je nama po mjeri
<Astemd> ni tamo Dinamo nema šanse za poluzavršnicu ili dalje
<Astemd> ali možda može proći prvi krug :)
<dodobas> molim... pa ima jos 4 dana do kraja prijelaznog roka... sad ce ih sve gaza utrzit...
<dodobas> *gazda
<SilverSpace> prodat ce samira realu 
<Astemd> makar, da Mamić nije gazda bio bi to netko drugi
<SilverSpace> :)
<dodobas> SilverSpace: uvaljat ce samira nekim grcima... :)
<SilverSpace> dodobas: me mozes to vise ni u veliku goricu prodati 
<SilverSpace> mozda u Križevce :P
<dodobas> SilverSpace: jel ima tamo kukuruza ? :)
<SilverSpace> ima i vinogratskih kolaca 
#ubuntu-hr 2013-08-28
<MmikePoso> hm
<ivoks> MmikeT: da, to su bila dva preko 2 po richteru u 24h
<dodobas> yello
<vileni> jutro
<jelly-home> MmikeT: upgrades! http://orteil.dashnet.org/cookieclicker/
<dodobas> ima li netko iskustva s server4you.com
<BotaWork> jutro
<ivoks> dodobas: zvuci mi poznato, ali mislim da sam odustao od toga
<ivoks> dodobas: cuo sam lose price, ako se dobro sjecam; al to je bilo prije 5 godina
<dodobas> ivoks: a cijene su slicne kao hetzner, doduse nesto losije specifiacije
<jelly-home> dodobas: ljudi su se zalili da je support nikakav na s4u, ak se dobro sjecam
<jelly-home> (gori nego hecnerov)
<dodobas> jelly-home: oh... thx
<BotaWork> http://i.imgur.com/JDj5tlr.jpg
<dodobas> BotaWork: pa daj budi drug pa stavi NSFW kad pejstas link
<BotaWork> Na kakvom ti to poslu,tebra,radis ? Ako ovi roboti nisu SFW, ne znam sto je :) 
<dodobas> :P
<BotaWork> Znam, radis u kjubiklu do Bendera ! :9 
<ivoks> http://www.vecernji.hr/zagreb/uzivo-izvanredna-konferencija-milana-bandica-zbog-holdinga-clanak-604706
<BotaWork> ivoks: ima prijenos na radiu negdje ? 
<ivoks> ne znam
<Mmike> mlje
<jelly> ko
<Mmike> jo
<jelly> sta krava pije?
<weshmashian> vodu
<BotaWork> SFW (osim dodobasu i onima koji rade s feministicama ): https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1236385_607424629308965_1564795561_n.png
<jelly> :-D /o\
<dodobas> BotaWork: pa lijepo sam te zamolio :P
<BotaWork> dodobas: nemres reci da te nisam naveo kao iznimku ! :) 
<dodobas> vidim da cemo morati razgovarati..
<BotaWork> Kak je lijepo opet nekaj lemit' , mislio sam da sam sretan kad sam se manuo te rabote, ali ipak veseli :) 
<BotaWork> dodobas: razgovaram samo uz pivo i/ili kebab ! 
<BotaWork> Makar isto morao i platiti :)
<dodobas> http://lofifly.com/wp-content/uploads/may-internet-tough-guy.jpg
<dodobas> zbilja ima svasta na tom internetu :)
<dodobas> http://resnarkable.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/pleased-to-meetcha-im-an-asshole-32160.gif
<Mmike> jogurt!
<Mmike> krava pije jogurt!
<weshmashian> Mmike: nema vise gemista za tebe danass
<Mmike> weshmashian: izdajico!
<weshmashian> Mmike: a jebga, morat ces prec na cisto vino
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> cini se
<hbogner> google nexus 4 za $199
<BotaWork> dze ?
<hbogner> http://www.google.com/nexus/4/
<hbogner> ne kod nas naravno
<hbogner> http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2013/08/28/google-nexus-4-price-cut_n_3827618.html
<BotaWork> kak' sad ti to mislis 'naravno' ? Zelim da prestane biti naravno da mi svi zavlace ruku u novcanik ! :) 
<jelly> to je ok cijena
<jelly> ko je izmislio scp, djava ga odnija... kopira fajlove drito na pravo mjesto pa aplikacija moze naletit na polovicni fajl
 * jelly ima skripte za prestrikati sa Net::SCP na File::Rsync
 * hbogner pokazauje BotaWork svoj znak za sarkazam
<BotaWork> hbogner: keep that finger ..out of me !!1oneeleven!
<hbogner> BotaWork, http://i.imgur.com/ZQzBKo5.jpg
<BotaWork> http://i.imgur.com/AdLhzWk.jpg
<hbogner> kmeeee, nema vise avermedia bybrid volare hx
<jelly> hm, ak moja TV ima slot za dekripciju i mpeg4 support, jel bi EvoTV radio drito na njoj samo sa karticom bez STB-a?
<dodobas> e... jel ima netko usb audio karticu
<jelly> dodobas: da
<dodobas> poklonis/prodas ? :)
<jelly> ne, koristim (ima nesto bolji zvuk nego onda na ploci)
<jelly> ona*
<dodobas> ah... koji model?
<jelly> nekakva kockasta skatulja, ne znam napamet
<jelly> mrmlj linksov web se teli
<dodobas> jelly: mislim da je to jedini nacin da rijesim problem zvuka na win7
<jelly> dodobas: http://www.links.hr/?naziv=zvucna-kartica-usb-c-media-8-kanala-vanjska&option=artikl&id_artikl=052.350.002
<jelly> jebate, 5 minuta da se otvori link
<jelly> (zanimljivo, prije 2 godine je bila cca 100kn ak se dobro sjecam, sad je 170kn)
<dodobas> lol
<jelly> ruzna, coskasta, ali analogni stereo je puno puno bolji od bilo kojeg laptopa, i nesto bolji od desktopa kojeg sad imam
<hbogner> nema hx pa mi nudi AVerMedia AVerTV Hybrid Volar HD
<ivoks> kaj, jos jedan potres u zagrebu
<ivoks> to su tri u dva dana
<ivoks> ja bi se maknuo iz zagreba na neko vrijeme
<hbogner> a kmeee, bas sam htio hx uzet
<jelly> hmm, tiha mehanicka tipkovnica, sa ili bez num keypada http://codekeyboards.com/
<dodobas> uuuu pricey ali... uuuuh 
<jelly> kad bude imao model sa dugackim enterom umjesto sa sirokim, mmm
<BotaWork> Kakav je to "problem zvuka na win7" dodobas ? 
<jelly> 6 key rollover, s tim da su shift, ctrl, alt posebno mimo toga
<BotaWork> ivoks: najavljuju 6.x potres negdje na Kasinskom rasjedu
<jelly> mda, ali kad ce biti, ne zna se
<jelly> mozda sad mozda za 30 godina
<BotaWork> nadam se, ne oboje
<BotaWork> Mmike: s'tu mozda ? 
<ivoks> da, ne zna se kad ce
<ivoks> al da hoce, hoce
<jelly> moze i to biti, kad je bio zadnji?  196x?
<ivoks> jer medvednica jos raste, pa postoje rasjedi
<dodobas> BotaWork: pa ne radi... 10 drivera... oni koji se kao 'instaliraju' bluescreenaju windowse
<ivoks> jelly: 18xx
<ivoks> bas pravi, veliki, preko 6 stupnjeva
<jelly> onda je vec vrijeme :-|
<ivoks> nisu to vulkani :)
<BotaWork> dodobas: neki realtec ? 
<jelly> http://hr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Potres_u_Zagrebu_1880.
<ivoks> http://hr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Potres_u_Zagrebu_1880.
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> nije interpretirao tocku :)
<dodobas> BotaWork: nvidia nforce2
<ivoks> mnoštvo stanovništva pobjeglo je ili se iselilo u Beč, Graz, Maribor, Celje, Ljubljanu i Trst
<BotaWork> ... jos jedan s ENIGMA PC-em .. 
<dodobas> onaj driver update service... to kao da ne postoji
<jelly> ivoks: oni tada nisu imali magnetne diskove s glavama koji lebde 0.02mm iznad njih 
<jelly> kad lupi potres koji strese par centimetara, jao i avaj
<dodobas> jelly: pa parkirat ce se glave... kao sto radi vecina laptop diskova
<dodobas> bilo je projekata u kojima su IBMove laptope koristili kao seizmometre
<jelly> bas bi mogli stavit akcelerometar u kontroler i parkirati sve diskove
<jelly> dodobas: to imaju samo laptopi, bojim se
<ivoks> ja bekapiram svoje na razlicite tektonske ploce, boli me kita
<jelly> a midrejnđ storiđ sa 24-256 diskova na 15krpm se može jebat
<jelly> ivoks: to je jedino rješenje
<ivoks> i uspio sam to prodati nekim klijentima
<ivoks> ostali misle kako to nije vazno
<ivoks> pa dobro, nije...
<jelly> s tim da na toj udaljenosti imaš jedino asinkronu replikaciju
<ivoks> naravno
<ivoks> to i je za potrese
<jelly> da, izgubiti 15 minuta podataka i sat vremena downtimea je puno bolje nego izgubiti sve odn imati downtime X dana dok se vrati s trake
<jelly> (trake, naime, nisu beskonacno brze)
<ivoks> linksu treba tri tjedna da mi daju zamijenski disk
<ivoks> disk je krepao, ne mozes citati SMART vise s njega
<ivoks> odneses im
<ivoks> treba im tjedan dana da kazu 'da, neispravan je'
<ivoks> i onda tjedan dana da dobijem poruku 'zaprimljen u servis'
<jelly> heh
<jelly> protis mi je zamijenio krepani ssd za tjedan dana
<jelly> bilo je jasnije valjda, ne javlja se na sata busu, mrtav skroz
<ivoks> ja sam na kraju kupio novi
<ivoks> pa cu ovaj drzati sa strane, just in case
<hbogner> dodobas, ili laptop diskove ili posebni usb dongle koji se spoji na komp
<hbogner> http://qcn.stanford.edu/
<hbogner> http://qcn.stanford.edu/about-qcn/about-network
<jelly> ivoks: haha, tak i ja sad imam rezervni ssd
<hbogner> Mmike, kad se nalazimo? ajmo sad dok jos nisi tata
<Mmike> e
<Mmike> cim otkaz dam :)
<hbogner> otkaz?
<Mmike> ma zajebavam se
<Mmike> al' guzva na poslu
<Mmike> i onda ne stignem prdit
<Mmike> a kamo li ogranizirat sto drugo
<jelly> srecom
<Mmike> :D
<jelly> Subject: Otežana dostuponost call centra poradi nevremena
<jelly> gromovi i munje po Rijeci poubijali rutere
<ivoks> http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2013/08/ubuntu-joins-windows-and-centos-but-not-red-hat-on-vmware-public-cloud/
<jelly> eh, RH i VMware ce se sasvim sigurno dogovoriti za support, samo oba zele izvuci bolji deal
<ivoks> da, vjerojatno
<jelly> vmotion izmedju lokalnog vspherea i hybrid servicea ce biti zanimljiv
<hbogner> oj _drac0___ 
<hbogner> nema hx 
<_drac0___> nema?
<hbogner> nema
<_drac0___> sta jesi bio tamo?
<hbogner> zvao
<_drac0___> s kime si pricao? :)
<hbogner> rekao da imaju 2 u jednom zg ducanu i da ce povuci, ali ta dva su vec bila prodana
<hbogner> luka
<_drac0___> ha jbte
<_drac0___> znaci da vise nema uvoza za taj model il je odustao ful
<hbogner> nudi mi AVerMedia AVerTV Hybrid Volar HD i AVerMedia AVerTV Hybrid Volar
<_drac0___> ovaj prvi ti je to isto
<hbogner> neznam dal da ga pitam dali ce ih vise uopce uvoziti
<hbogner> al nepise da radi na linux
<_drac0___> samo je razlika u chipu, ne znam dal taj hd radi na linuxu
<_drac0___> onda ne radi
<_drac0___> nece garant uvoziti ako ima samo 2 kom jos
<_drac0___> klasicni hd pro i volar hx su dva best-buy modela
<_drac0___> znaci banana od uvoza
<hbogner> ne ne, kaze 2 komada da su mu pisal an stanju kod partnera u ducanu i da ce povuci jedna od ta dva za mene, ali su na kraju oba bila prodana vec
<_drac0___> ahaaa
<_drac0___> svejedno trebo bi ih imat barem 20 a ne 2
<hbogner> znaci ima 0 sad u zagrebu/hrvatskoj
<_drac0___> uzas :)
<_drac0___> ode IT u krasni k ...
<hbogner> znaci mislis da necew vise ni uvozit?
<hbogner> e nije hd pro nego samo hd to kaj mi nudi
<_drac0___> nece sigurno, provjerio sam ja danas kod kolega u mikronisu, nisu dobili avermedia popunu vec zadnjih mjesec dana, a inace je svaki tjedan isla nadopuna par modela, nema presto je uvozit
<hbogner> smrc
<_drac0___> znam da nije hd pro :) hd pro je obicni base model samo dvb-t, nema analogni i radio ko hx
<hbogner> a taman se jucer razveselio
<_drac0___> cekaj jos je neko uvoznik osim njih, mozda oni imaju, da se sjetim
<_drac0___> ko uvozi dell?
<_drac0___> mislim da oni uvoze avermediu al samo na narudzbu
<_drac0___> ne mogu se sjetit kvragu, nisam vise u tome :)
<hbogner> kodeks
<_drac0___> ne nije kodeks
<_drac0___> mislim da oni uvoze i sitecom
<_drac0___> cek da zguglam :)
<hbogner> pitati na https://twitter.com/avermediahr :D
<_drac0___> to ti je intermax account :D
<_drac0___> e da, probaj lost.hr
<_drac0___> barem su uvozili, pitaj njih
<_drac0___> probaj makromikro, oni uzimaju robu od losta
<_drac0___> zovi njih prvo
<_drac0___> to je to, ne znam vise ko bi to imao kod nas
<hbogner> http://lost.hr/index.php/hr/izdvajamo/itemlist/category/196
<hbogner> nema hx
<_drac0___> probaj ih cimnut svejedno
<_drac0___> mozda ga imaju negdje pa mogu povuc ovako
<hbogner> budem sutra onda
<_drac0___> eto sretno sta reci :)
<hbogner> hvala, ali ako nenadjem hx uzet cu hd, ionako cura pretezno koristi win u zadnje vrijeme
<_drac0___> da volar hd je isto ok
<hbogner> ni makromikro nema hx
<hbogner> al svejedno sutra zovem
<_drac0___> probaj da, hx je noviji i bolji model
<hbogner> thx za info i help
<_drac0___> nema frke i drugi put :)
<dodobas> http://www.reddit.com/r/PHP/comments/1l7baq/creating_a_user_from_the_web_problem/ :D :D :D
<jelly-home> zasto bi neko napravio korisnika kroz web problem!
<jelly-home> (pretpostavljam da "php" znaci "web problem")
<jelly-home> dodobas: we have been trolled!
<obruT> dao sam si truda i procitao jucer onaj clanak "php: fractal of bad design"... iako znam za sve te stvari (radio dosta projekata u phpu) svejedno nisam znao da li bi se smijao il plakao :)
<jelly-home> onaj za mysql je isto simpatican
<jelly-home> i pisan profesionalnije; ovaj za php bas onak, mrzi
#ubuntu-hr 2013-08-29
<ivoks> stanju u fukushimi podignuti na najvisi nivo 'incidenta'
<ivoks> sljedeci korak je 'nesreca'
<MmikePoso> opet?
<ivoks> curi im voda
<ivoks> radioaktivna
<MmikePoso> covjece
<MmikePoso> google zna racunati i: 1TB over 1 gigabit per second
<MmikePoso> http://www.index.hr/rouge/clanak/pitali-smo-decke-zasto-vam-smetaju-zenski-izlasci/697142.aspx
<MmikePoso> ajme, debilane
<ivoks> 1.10169983 × 10-13 m3 s / Byte
<ivoks> ti to znas procitati? :)
<ivoks> 1.1 x 10 na -13 kubnih metara sekundi po bajtu?
<Mmike> ? :)
<Mmike> kak si to dobio?:)
<ivoks> 1tb over 1 gigabit per second
<ivoks> 1TB over 1 gigabit per second
<ivoks> google je case sensitive :)
<Mmike> lol :)
<Mmike> 1 tb = 0.015 litara :)
<Mmike> 1 tb = table spoon
<ivoks> :))
<Mmike> jebote, sjecam se kad je frendica u USA isla raditi kolac
<Mmike> ima hrvatski recept
<Mmike> i americku vagu
<Mmike> sou program :)
<ivoks> vrijeme je da uvedu SI
<ivoks> jos su ameri dobri
<ivoks> kanadjani su u kujcu
<ivoks> oni su ni vrit ni mimo
<Mmike> kujcu
<Mmike> k'o silverspace pricas
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> zamisljam njega da tak prica necaku: "Kujac, kujac, kujcic, kujcicic" :D
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> nis
<ivoks> idem pripremiti kajake
<ivoks> idu ljudi u kornate
<Mmike> bogme
<Mmike> volje
<Mmike> frendica dosla neki dan, u njujorku zivi, pa kao, na cugu idemo
<Mmike> i odemo u samobor
<Mmike> i veli ona ajmo se prosetat ,nisam 100 godina bila u samoboru
<Mmike> i reko ajde
<Mmike> i secemo se, i ona u brdo, i secemo se, i ja nakon 10 minuta UMRO - nemam zraka, nemrem hodat, uzas
<Mmike> a ova cup cup cup oko mene
<Mmike> jucer su me tek prestali listovi boljeti :)
<Mmike> kondicija - uzas
<Mmike> http://media.trafficjunky.net/ads/001/406/700/image1406700.jpg
<Mmike> NSFW :)
<ivoks> ekipa danas samo sjedi na poslu
<ivoks> pa kad idu na godisnji, ne idu na odmor, vec na godisnju rekreaciju
<ivoks> kakva bonaca...
<Mmike> 500GB kroz gigabitnu mrezu - zivio pigz i MyISAM nekompresirane tablice
<dodobas> yello
<dodobas> pa da vidimo... http://docs.docker.io/en/latest/installation/kernel/
<dodobas> jel ovo zbilja kako pricaju
<Mmike> http://www.reddit.com/r/PHP/comments/1l7baq/creating_a_user_from_the_web_problem/
<Mmike> krasota debilota
<Mmike> e s TIM i slicnim se ja borim skoro svaki dan
<dodobas> Mmike: kopiras me :)
<Mmike> kaj da?
<Mmike> propustio
<Mmike> jebiga
<Mmike> dodobas: znas sto sam skuzio?
<Mmike> postgres je EONIMA ispred mysqla
<Mmike> cak i sa 5.6
<Mmike> cak i od 5.6
<Mmike> bloh
<Mmike> pre rano sam se dugo danas
<Mmike> DIGO
<Mmike> mi se rano
<Mmike> joooooj
<Mmike> kaj tipkas, debilcek
<dodobas> pa obicno se starijim ljudima i dize samo rano...
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> Suma :12,187.96
<ivoks> ne mozes se ne zapitati - za koji k radis
<dodobas> comeon... linux-aufs_friendly ... build
<dodobas> *come on
<Mmike> ivoks: pa, ako su to dolari/euri/funte, koji kufer se bunis!
<dodobas> Mmike: da.. nigerijski dolari :)
<Mmike> katmadhusxhki dinar
<BotaWork> Kaj mislite kolike su sanse da spalim elektronicku komponentu ako ju spajam na zivo 12V napajanje ? 
<Mmike> mislim da ta sansa je u sprezi sa karakteristikama komponente
<BotaWork> Nekakav myfare card reader sav zaliven, ne znam ni da li ni kak je zasticen 
<BotaWork> brijem da ako nije, palim 100%
<jelly> sto ce card readeru 12V
<weshmashian> mornin'
<dodobas> fora je docker ...
<dodobas> ali ima 'ogranicenje', sto se ne moze koristiti standardni fork (daemon) za procese... nego treba instalirati supervisord ili nesto sto se moze vrtiti u foregroundu
<dodobas> daklem.... napravi se image (debootstrap) ili vec skine neki pripremljen iz repozitorija https://index.docker.io/
<dodobas> tj. public repozitorija
<dodobas> svaki image se moze buildati pomocu Dockerfile-a (skripta s komandama koje se izvrsavaju unutar 'kutije')
<dodobas> na osnovu tog image-a se pokrecu 'containeri' tj. izvrsava JEDNA naredba unutar lxc containera
<dodobas> tipa... pokrene se 'bash' i attachira stdin
<dodobas> pa se efektivno dobije konzola
<dodobas> bilo kakve promjene na imageu, koje se dogode unutar containera, potrebno je persistirati
<dodobas> tj. napraviti novi commit image-a
<dodobas> kada se pokrece novi container... on se pokrece na osnovi stabilnog image-a.. sto znaci da ...
<dodobas> ako se recimo zeli vrtiti baza podataka unutar containera... mora se 'mountati' izvan containera
<dodobas> za svaki container jer moguce forwardati portove na host...
<dodobas> i ono najbolje... jednom pripemljen image se moze prebacivati izmedju docker hostova... ili jednostavno dici na neki http server pa ga importati 
<dodobas> pod prebacivati mislim na export/import
<dodobas> za svaki container se mogu dodijeliti cpu/memory ili cak poseban lxc.conf ako se treba nesto vise
<dodobas> doduse za sve to treba root.... :)
<ivoks> uskoro ce lxc raditi i bez roota
<dodobas> doduse ne znam kako se ponasa exportani folder... tipa kad bi imao 2 DB containera koji persistiraju u isti folder
<BotaWork> o0o0o , da i ja jednom s debianom imam problem !!1oneeleven :) Dosao sam s GO i na jednom debian-driven serveru me doceka 'fork: resource temporarily unavailable'. Nakon reboota sve radi jedno vrijeme i onda isto. Resursi koje mjerim nisu na 100% ( CPU je na 50%, memorija na manje, diskovi se ni ne vrte). Kaj jos da gledam ? 
<BotaWork> exim jedini ima unose u paniclogu ( poput " 1VEwHP-0005rL-Rq failed to fork automatic delivery process: Resource temporarily unavailable" ), no ni tamo ne vidim koji to resurs nije dostupan 
<civija> BotaWork: imas li slucajno limit na broj procesa koje neki korisnik moze vrtit?
<BotaWork> civija: na unlimited mi je sve
<BotaWork> ni u /ne/znam/gdje/security nemam restrikcija
<BotaWork> gledam sad muninove grafeke, nemam nigdje nikakvih peakova ( tu je bed kaj muninu izmedju 2 check intervala mogu i cipele izuti, on ce samo znati da je kod prethodne provjere bio obuven, a sad je bos ) :) 
<civija> :)
<civija> znaci nemas nikakvih limita za nikojeg usera?
<civija> imas li puno cron jobova?
<BotaWork> imam samo roota gore, ima 3 cronjoba, sva tri su mail fetch s dva servera k sebi
<civija> swap, tmp, ... ?
<BotaWork> FS je iskoristen 50% , ne swapa nikad 
<civija> je li samo neki programi to javljaju ili svi ?
<civija> tj. kad se to dogodi mozes li u shellu pokretati druge procese/programe?
<BotaWork> svi, bar koliko mogu provjeriti, svaki app koji nekaj stavlja u /var/log ima neki error vezan uz to da nemre forkat ( svaki app = nagios, postgres, exim, munin )
<BotaWork> u shellu isti error dobijam, nemrem ni 'ls' izvrsiti
<civija> a 'exec program' u shellu
<civija> je li to radi?
<BotaWork> Nisam probao, a (za) sad radi pa ne mogu probati dok se ne ponovi
<ivoks> tko si je dobar sa gitom?
<ivoks> dodobas mozda? ^ :)
<BotaWork> Mmike je ! Oni sve zivo drze u tom :) 
<dodobas> ivoks: reci
<ivoks> dodobas: cek, da probam jos nes, pa cu te onda upiliti
<ivoks> dodobas: mislim da sam skuzio...
<dodobas> k :)
<BotaWork> sljedece ce biti " <ivoks> dodobas: mislim da sam krivo skuzio... "
<BotaWork> ivoks: koliko si tune ulovio, i kaj smijes s njom jednom kad ju ulovis, mozes si to poslati u RH ? 
<ivoks> BotaWork: pa ulovio sam ju u HR
<ivoks> 4 komada
<ivoks> svaka po 40ak kila
<ivoks> a nazalost, mozes kurac s njima... lik ih je prodao prije nego smo dosli natrag, tako da smo ih lovili, ali nismo dobili ribu
<BotaWork> ivoks: ahh, oprosti, mislio sam da si negdje vani bio loviti. Kul, prejebeno. Koliko smijes izloviti i kaj si napravil z njima ?
<BotaWork> Bleh, bas ono bleh. 
<ivoks> ne smijes loviti manje od 30kg
<ivoks> takve moras pustiti
<ivoks> dodobas: dakle... evo sto zelim
<ivoks> dodobas: cini se da mi ovo bar i ne radi kako sam si zamislio
<ivoks> dodobas: imam source, koji ima 2-3 brancha
<ivoks> dodobas: imam drugi source, koji ima jedan branch koji me zanima (nazovimo ga novi_branch)
<ivoks> dodobas: htio bi taj novi_branch importati u prvi source, kao zaseban branch
<ivoks> dodobas: uveo sam drugi source kao other (git remote add other ...)
<ivoks> fetchao sam ga, tako da vidim sve brancheve
<ivoks> i sad bi htio novi_branch importati kao bla_branch
<ivoks> ah, mislim da radi
<dodobas> git branch bla_branch novi_branch ?
<ivoks> git checkout -b novi/bla_branch remotes/other/origin/novi_branch
<ivoks> es sljakt
<SilverSpace> dan
<BotaWork> ima tko od vas s aktivnim obrtima/tvrtkama pri ruci ugovor za 'net ? Na ugovoru za privatne osobe pise da sam kao vlasnik linije odgovoran za nevolje koje izazove bilo tko spojen preko mene, kaj pise na ugovoru za pravne osobe ? 
<dodobas> a graphite.... covjece sto je to dobro.... MmikeT je se ubit kad vidi
<BotaWork> do show !  
<BotaWork> Mozda prebjegnem s munina :) 
<dodobas> BotaWork: ma jucer sam malo lokalno punio bazu... cek da dignem negdje skupljanje informacija pa pokazem
<BotaWork> Fala ! :) 
<dodobas> za svaku metriku... mozes na isti graf staviti i 'projekcije', prosjecnu vrijednost... manipulirati sirovim podacima
<dodobas> radis sam svoje grafove ako hoces... pa ih spremis na dashboard...
<dodobas> a mozes i nesto tipa.... za sve *.httpd.requests izracunaj metrike
<dodobas> ili bilo koji drugi regex
<dodobas> svaki graf moze imati vlastiti timespan
<BotaWork> Da, zbog togsveg mi je stvar pomalo interesantna, meni i Upravi ne trebaju iste stvari, a svi volimo grafove, pa brijem paralelno s muninom zavrtiti jso nekaj za BI 
<SilverSpace> izgleda da mi je prdnula prva SD kartica na Rpi_u
<jelly> prdni i ti njoj
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/kim-jong-un-smaknuo-svoju-bivsu-djevojku-ustrijeljeno-12-poznatih-sjevernokorejskih-preformera/1122957/
<ivoks> divljaci.
<BotaWork> SilverSpace: kaj joj je napravil ? 
<SilverSpace> BotaWork: nemam pojma jednostavno nece vise kopirati na nju 
<SilverSpace> ni preko mreze ni u citacu 
<BotaWork> imaju SD kartice nekakav wearing, kao SSDovi ? 
<SilverSpace> kao kopira ali nis se ne dogada tak stoji 
<SilverSpace> vjerojatno ima 
<ivoks> BotaWork: ima ima
<BotaWork> Onda je to to , ne ? 
<ivoks> meni je riknula sd kartica
<ivoks> meni se nije vise opce pojavljivala kao disk
<SilverSpace> evo tako sad i meni opce je vise nece ocitat u citacu 
<ivoks> ja sam imao neku brand karticu
<SilverSpace> hm gparted je uredno vidi 
<ivoks> ali je ispalo da to samo pise brand, a u biti nije od tog proizvodjaca
<ivoks> odonda vise ne koristim sd kartice u telefonu
<ivoks> i otkantao sam tu filozofiju 'moram mijenjati bateriju', 'moram imati karticu'
<ivoks> ne moram, kaj ce mi
<BotaWork> ispravno razmisljanje
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> sad kad mi telefon padne, samo ga podignem
<ivoks> prije, sastavi, provjeri imas li sve dijelove
<jelly> BotaWork: mislis, wear leveling?  Imaju ali jednostavniji i chip je obicno pisan i optimiziran za fat32, tj. vecina blokova se moze pre-pisivati mali broj puta osim tocno onih koji dodju na mjesto di je FAT tablica
<BotaWork> thx jelly
<jelly> BotaWork: dakle ako uzmes SD karticu, mislis da je to block device kao svaki drugi i stavis ext4 na nju, nece dugo trajati 
<ivoks> nda... ja sam imao fat, pa nije trajala dvije godine
<ivoks> ma ni godinu
<jelly> (where "mali broj" ~ 100-1000)
<SilverSpace> sreca napravio sam si kopiju nedavno 
<SilverSpace> odoh sad po drugu ako nadem 
<SilverSpace> tj. links je sad u dubravi 
<SilverSpace> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/111151.png
<SilverSpace> stoji i stoji 
<SilverSpace> tablet 20" cemu to http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/panasonic-4k-tablet/126227.aspx
<jelly> za crtanje i pregled detaljnih slija
<jelly> npr. za geo* ili medicinu
<ivoks> super je launchpad i njegov api
<ivoks> super.
<ivoks> skoro pa zamjenjuje LDAP :)
<jelly> imas svoj launchpad?
<ivoks> ne, sta ce mi
<jelly> pa neces valjda svoje ldap podatke dati nekome u dim (cloud)
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> svi koji mi trebaju vec imaju LP account
<ivoks> clanovi su odredjene grupe
<ivoks> i onda povezem unix group s LP timom
<ivoks> imaju svoj ssh kljuc tamo
<ivoks> i ako im trebam dati pristup na neki server, ne moram raditi lokalnog korisnika
<jelly> imash nss-launchpad? :-)
<ivoks> naravno, to je samo za servere na kojima se igra
<ivoks> za sad su skripte :)
<dodobas> damn... jel mozete povuci kljuc  gpg --recv-key 47765B75
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> gpg: key 47765B75: public key "Quantum GIS Archive Automatic Signing Key (2013) <qgis-developer@lists.osgeo.org>" imported
<dodobas> ah... ne t.comu mi ne radi
<dodobas> gpg: keyserver timed out
<ivoks> subkeys.pgp.net ?
<ivoks> ja sam na t-comu i radi
<ivoks> vjerojatno arch koristi potrgani PGP server
<ivoks> </flamebait>
<dodobas> nije arch... debian testing
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/543614_10151505349425548_1528093301_n.jpg
<ivoks> bozji signali
<dodobas> da... sa subkeys.pgp.net radi, tnx
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> prica se
<ivoks> da bi Elop mogao biti novi CEO MS-a
<dodobas> lol
 * jelly ima podeseno pgp.mit.edu jos od 90 i neke
<dodobas> onaj iz skype-a ?
<ivoks> ne, nokie :)
<dodobas> omg...
<ivoks> mislim, to je samo kladionica
<ivoks> ali lik vodi :)
<jelly> zasto omg, on je bio MS-ov covjek
<ivoks> nego
<ivoks> jeste culi bug koji je gnome ispravio?
<ivoks> srednja tipka vise nece raditi paste po defaultu
<jelly> netko jos koristi gnome?
<jelly> ivoks: to nije ni tako blesavo
<ivoks> sada ce svaka aplikacija sama moci definirati hoce li raditi paste po defaultu
<ivoks> jelly: nije, ali ova druga recenica je :)
<jelly> copy/paste situacija u X-ima je grozna zadnjih 30 godina
<ivoks> odes u gedit, srednja tipka radi paste
<ivoks> odes u nautilus, tamo nece
<ivoks> yay, konzistentnost
<jelly> u Operi vec godinu-dvije ne radi po defaultu, to je bila kap koja je prelila casu i vise je ne koristim
<jelly> dvaput sam reenableo, treci put je bilo odjebiderci
<ivoks> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTQ0NjA
<jelly> eh... phoronix misli da su middle-paste i Ctrl-V isto
<jelly> a middle button pastea primary selection, dok Ctrl-V ili Shift-Insert pasta clipboard
<ivoks> da, ali to je manje bitno
<jelly> ako je to pocetak sredjivanja copy/paste situacije, svaka cast gnometu
<jelly> (kad se vec fdo ne zeli petljat s tim)
<ivoks> sam si rekao
<ivoks> to nema veze s clipboardom
<ivoks> i gnome ne moze popraviti xe
<ivoks> uglavnom
<jelly> pa, ne, ali ako svugdje ucini primary selection irelevantnim, to je dovoljno dobro
<ivoks> popio sam 8 deci pive
<ivoks> vrijeme je za pokupiti se s plaze
<ivoks> previse radim
<dodobas> pa ovo je fora.... commitam live container :)
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/1000246_564135850317857_1526004124_n.jpg
<jelly> jel ima neki mail reader koji sprema i cita lokalno u Maildir, ili si moram instalirati imap
<jelly> GUI* mail reader, mutt mi vise nije dovoljan
<ivoks> thunderbird
<ivoks> http://jaisejames.wordpress.com/2012/03/15/to-activate-maildir-in-thunderbird/
<ivoks> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=58308
<ivoks> joj, pizze previse mirisu
<ivoks> idem doma
<ivoks> bok
<SilverSpace> sad me frend napadne kak mu ne dolazi posta na gmail 
<SilverSpace> reko pogledaj u spam
<SilverSpace> a on pita kakav spam 
<ctcp3> a debilan je GMAIL
<ctcp3> spam folder je skriven
<ctcp3> nisam ni ja isprva skuzio
<SilverSpace> :)
<ctcp3> debilni interface :)
<SilverSpace> ni dd nece vratiti image na SD karticu
<SilverSpace> ctcp3: meni je bas dobar 
<SilverSpace> ustvari sve je to stvar navike 
<SilverSpace> ja se nikako nisam mogao naviknuti na yahoo 
<ctcp3> ma ne ulazim u opceniti izgled i funkcionalnost
<ctcp3> nit ga ne koristim prakticki
<ctcp3> al debilno im je kaj su SPAM folder "sakrili"
<ctcp3> na svim mailovima je taj folder normalno vidljiv
<ctcp3> a ne da moras klikat na "more.." da ga vidis
<jelly-home> ili odvuces ono ispod More dole da popis foldera ima vise mjesta
<ctcp3> ma jebes gmail
<ctcp3> ionak priznajem samo mail.ru od tih free mailova
<SilverSpace> :) 
<ctcp3> it's come from russssiaaaaa
<SilverSpace> bolje <staljin nego Obama 
<jelly-home> Putin?  Osim ak si peder, ili Cecen, ili Ukrajinac...
<SilverSpace> :) ee taj 
<ctcp3> putin ftw
<ctcp3> da se bar ukljuce u siriji
<ctcp3> i rasture ove americke pizde
<SilverSpace> boli njh dzon za amere njima samo ne diraj bankovni racun
<ravilov> ctcp3, spam po definiciji "nije bitan" ;)
<ravilov> logika gmaila je da se ti nemas sta uopce zamarati sa spamom, to ce sve oni rijesiti za tebe
<ravilov> isto kao i trash i slicno
<Vlado9A3CY> ctcp3, kod mene na Gmailu je Spam folder vidljiv ako u njemu ima poruka... to mozes sam podesiti, pogledaj si postavke
<Vlado9A3CY> settings/labels
<Vlado9A3CY> imas tri moguce opcije, pa biraj
<Vlado9A3CY> :)
<ctcp3> ma podesio sam, skuzio sam
<ctcp3> moras odvuc "spam" folder u gornju grupu
<ctcp3> sam velim, nije ljudima tak ocito
<ctcp3> ocekujes da ce po defaultu bit VIDLJIV neki novi folder
<ctcp3> ak dodje mail
<ctcp3> a ne da moras kopat po skrivenim itemima
<ctcp3> blesavo, IMO
<ctcp3> tak da kuzim frenda od SilverSpace
#ubuntu-hr 2013-08-30
<ivoks> lako za gmail
<ivoks> hotmail te baci u spam bez razloga - samo zato sto si poslao mail
<ivoks> moras im se najaviti prije toga
<ivoks> 'dobar dan, mi cemo slati mailove na vas mail server'
<ivoks> 'Je li? Dajte svojeg prvorodjenog sina'
<ivoks> '...tek toliko, jer vas to mozemo traziti'
<hbogner> pozdrav
<dzl-r> http://socialthing.de/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/hafid-dubai-iphone-gestohlen.jpg
<dzl-r> hahahaha
<dzl-r> http://lifeofastrangerwhostolemyphone.tumblr.com/
<dodobas> http://www.topito.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/code-18.gif :D
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LNKFfu0JTLw
<ctcp3> propaganda
<ctcp3> masonsko judejska propaganda
<ctcp3> imperijalisticke lazi o Velikom Vodji
<ivoks> ?
<ctcp3> (North Korea)
<ivoks> pa jesi pogledao film?
<ctcp3> ovaj da
<ctcp3> sve lazi
<ivoks> i onaj dio da je 99% pismeno?
<ctcp3> ok, osim tog
<ctcp3> to je namjerno ubaceno
<ctcp3> da izazove konfuziju
<ivoks> :)
<ctcp3> kao, da ispadnu objektivni
<ivoks> jesi bio u koreji?
<ctcp3> nazalost nisam
<ctcp3> al nisam ni u americi
<ctcp3> tak da ne znam kakve to ima veze
<ivoks> pa ja sam bio u koreji :)
<ctcp3> jesi bio ti
<ctcp3> u koreji
<ctcp3> i
<ivoks> filmic nije laz :)
<ivoks> brainwashed narod
<ivoks> kako sjever, tako i jug
<ctcp3> a ameri npr. kao nisu
<ctcp3> sev isti kurac, drugo pakovanje
<ivoks> pa... nije bas sve isto
<ctcp3> pa nije
<ctcp3> al da bi ih objektivno mogao kritizirat
<ivoks> ljudi na sjeveru i jugu su isti
<ctcp3> prvo bi im trebao dat iste uvjete
<ivoks> jedni i drugi bolesno prate svog predsjednika/vodju
<ctcp3> sjeverna je stalno pod sankcijama i sranjima
<ivoks> pa nije bas
<ivoks> sjever prima humantiranu pomoc
<ivoks> jug svaki dan salje pomoc sjeveru
<ivoks> svaki dan.
<ctcp3> prima pomoc, al je u drugim stvarima blokiran
<ctcp3> prvo ih odsjecu od svijeta, a onda im salju pomoc
<ivoks> tko ih je odsjekao?
<ivoks> kako su to odsjeceni?
<ctcp3> da nema americki nametnutih sankcija, zivjeli bi duplo bolje
<ivoks> koje su to sankcije?
<ctcp3> ne znam detalje al ih ima hrpa
<ivoks> eto vidis, ne znas
<ctcp3> pa kao sto pucaju sankcije i Iranu
<ivoks> sj. koreja ima embargo na uvoz oruzja
<ivoks> sto je smijesno, jer uredno uvozi i izvozi u/iz kine i rusije
<ivoks> dapace, druge zemlje kupuju oruzje od sj. koreje
<ivoks> a oni sami zabranjuju uvoz tehnoloskih proizvoda
<ivoks> jer bi to mogao ostaviti, sto ne zele
<ivoks> UN im je jos zabranio nuklearne, kemijske i biloske agense koji se koriste za proizvodnju oruzja
<ivoks> uz sve to, jos im se dostavlja hrana
<ivoks> bio tamo, gledao
<ctcp3> to su zece debilane
<ctcp3> sta neko nekom ima zabranjivat
<ivoks> to netko se zove UN
<ivoks> kada se cijeli svijet nadje zajedno i dogovori nesto
<ctcp3> americka marioneta
<ctcp3> prvo nek pociste u svom dvoristu
<ivoks> ako je americka marioneta, zasto UN jos nije dao zeleno svjetlo za siriju?
<ctcp3> jedan bolesni Izrael ima stotine nuklarki
<ctcp3> a neko drugi ne bi smio imat
<ctcp3> kako da ne
<ctcp3> pa ne treba ni dat zeleno svjetlo, ovi ce ionak ic
<ctcp3> (ameri)
<ctcp3> tolko o UN-ovoj mjerodavnosti
<ctcp3> i autoritetu
<ctcp3> sprdacina za mase
<ivoks> pa da, autoritet nije dovoljno uspostavljen
<ivoks> al to je zato sto se istok raspao, pa je ostao samo zapad
<ctcp3> kolko puta su ameri u zadnjih 50 godina radili sranja
<ctcp3> pa im nikad nis
<ivoks> nista manje niti vise nego rusi, iliti sovjeti
<ivoks> ili kinezi
<ivoks> svi se oni bore za svoje interese
<ctcp3> ja povracam od americkog licemjerstva
<ctcp3> to je bolesna nacija
<ivoks> svi su licemjerni :)
<ctcp3> samo kaj ovi debelo prednjace
<ctcp3> nemre mi nametat sankcije Iranu
<ivoks> eh
<ctcp3> srat radi nuklarnih elektrana
<ivoks> zasto ne bi mogao?
<ctcp3> oruzja cak
<ivoks> ajde, zasto ne bi mogao?
<ivoks> razmisli malo
<ctcp3> a to je nacija s kolko tisuca nuklearki
<ivoks> zasto bi tebi netko branio da nekome drugome nesto branis?
<ctcp3> i jedina nacija koja je bacila nuklearke na civilie
<ctcp3> + masu kemijskog oruzja i kaj sve ne
<ctcp3> pa mogu da se napuse
<ctcp3> sta jednoj rusiji ne brane nuklearno oruzje
<ctcp3> il kini
<ivoks> je li ti pustas svakog u svoju kucu?
<ctcp3> malo morgen
<ivoks> jes pustas da se pusi u tvojoj kuci?
<ivoks> sere po podu?
<ctcp3> pomijesao si SAD i iran
<ivoks> ne, nisam, pitam te
<ctcp3> iran ne ulazi u tudju kucu, ameri oce u iran
<ivoks> je li ti branis sranje po podu u svojoj kuci?
<ivoks> recimo, ja da...
<ctcp3> a ko to sere po amerima
<ivoks> ne dam da mi se netko posere na pod
<ivoks> dakle, branim to ponasanje
<ivoks> i, iskreno, s takvim ljudima ne zelim niti razgovarati
<ivoks> s onima koji seru po kuci
<ctcp3> americki teritorij je na suprotnoj strani kugle zemaljsske od irana
<ivoks> i sad, netko tko gleda sa strane, hoce li on reci 'zasto ti ne zelis poslovati s tim covjekom?
<ctcp3> zar ti mislis da njih boli ona stvar za nuklearke
<ctcp3> i za kemijsko oruzje u siriji
<ctcp3> i civile
<ivoks> jel ti uopce citas sto ja pisem? :)
<ctcp3> jedino kaj njih zanima je lova
<ctcp3> i nafta
<jelly> ivoks: odgovor na to zadnje pitanje je jasan, reklo bi se
<ivoks> jelly: :)
<jelly> razvidan stovise
<ctcp3> pa o cem ti pricas
<ctcp3> o sranju u tvojoj kuci
<ivoks> ctcp3: da
<ctcp3> kak iran "sere u tvojoj kuci"
<ctcp3> iran gleda svoja posla i nikog ne dira
<ivoks> ja to nisam rekao
<ivoks> ti ne mozes objektivno sagledati razgovor
<ivoks> zato i ignoriras drugu stranu
<ctcp3> dobro, a kak opravdavas nametanje sankcija iranu?
<ivoks> vec 10 minuta pricam o sranju u kuci
<ivoks> ctcp3: pa jel zabrana sranja po podu u tvojoj kuci sankcija?
<ivoks> dakle, ako se meni ne svidja moj susjed koji nosi crvenu majicu
<ivoks> ja cu reci 'dok god imas crvenu majicu, necu s tobom razgovarati'
<ivoks> ako njemu ne treba nista od mene, onda ga tako zaboli kurac, jel tako
<ivoks> ali ako mu treba nesto od mene, onda ce promijeniti majicu ili huskati druge da sam ja budala, cionist, fasist, ovo, ono
<ivoks> na kraju dana, ja imam pravo ne pricati s njim *samo* zato sto nosi crvenu majicu
<ctcp3> da, ali ne mozes toj osobi nametat da ne smije razgovarat NI S IKIM DRUGIMA jer se "tebi ne svidja crvena majica"
<ivoks> i drugi ce reci da sam mu nametnu sankcije
<ivoks> ctcp3: kako je to SAD nametnuo nama da ne pricamo s iranom?
<ivoks> a da ne govorim o japanu, njemackoj, britaniji...
<ctcp3> vrlo lako, kad ameri vele skoci, drugi pitaju "kolko visoko"
<ctcp3> pogle recimo rvacku
<ivoks> zato jer trebaju nesto od amera
<ctcp3> mislis da mi imamo SVOJU vanjsku politiku?
<ctcp3> imamo sipak
<ivoks> zato. jer. nam. treba. nesto. od. amera
<ivoks> sto mozemo dobiti od irana? pa, nis
<ivoks> od amera, pa svasta...
<ctcp3> ne, zato jer smo supci
<ivoks> ne moras biti marioneta da zakljucis kako je bolje prikloniti se amerima
<ctcp3> to je dupelizacka "politika"
<ctcp3> to uopce nije politika
<ivoks> uostalom, rusi imaju puno vise nuklearki nego ameri :)
<ivoks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/START_I
<ivoks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/START_II
<ivoks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/START_III
<ivoks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_START
<ivoks> sirija? iran? sitnice
<ivoks> i rusi i ameri se vole :)
<ctcp3> ak ti mene mislis uvjeravati kak je americka politika OK
<ivoks> ?
<ctcp3> kak su ameri "good guysi"
<ivoks> ja te ne zelim uvjeriti u nista
<ctcp3> i kak je njihovo ponasanje po svijetu "normalno i potrebno"
<ivoks> niti sam rekao da su ameri dobri
<ctcp3> fualo si fudbal
<ivoks> ti imas problem s percepcijom
<ivoks> to sto se netko ne slaze s tobom da je Pero Peric sotona, to ne znaci da misli da je andjeo
<ctcp3> pa ti velis da je "ok" nametati sankcije jednoj normalnoj i mirnoj drzavi "zato jer mogu"
<ivoks> da, ja mislim da ja mogu odluciti o svojoj imovini kako zelim
<ivoks> da, ja mislim da drzava moze odluciti o svojoj imovini kako zeli
<ivoks> da, ja mislim da ti mozes odluciti o svojoj imovini kako zelis
<Mmike> ali, drzava odlucuje i o tvojoj imovini kako zeli :)
<ivoks> ako ne zelis trgovati s Perom, pa ok...
<ivoks> ako dodje neki Mirko i kaze kako si ti sotona, cionist i sta ja znam jer ne zelis trgovati s Perom
<ctcp3> ivoks : to sto ti mozes ne znaci da je to OK
<ivoks> reci cu da je Mirko budala
<ctcp3> i banaliziras cijelu situaciju
<ctcp3> tu nije samo rijec o sankcijama
<ctcp3> (koje sjebu cijelu zemlju)
<ctcp3> vec i na huskanje na oruzani upad u zemlju
<ctcp3> na "oslobadjanje"
<ivoks> Mmike: :) to je zadjenicko dobro :)
<ivoks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soviet_war_in_Afghanistan
<ivoks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sino-Indian_War
<ivoks> da ne nabrajam.. al eto, ti nisu bili popularni
<ivoks> nije bilo MTV-a :)
<ctcp3> pa ko je reko da neko to odobrava
<ctcp3> poanta je da su ameri doslovno 50x gori
<ivoks> ne znam
<ivoks> prouci sto su drugi radili u ratovima koje su zapoceli
<ivoks> sto su radili englezi
<ivoks> rusi
<ctcp3> tebi je ok slat atentatore u "tudju kucu" koji ubijaju iranske znanstvenike jer mu se "ne svidja njihova crvena majica"?
<ivoks> francuzi
<ivoks> srbi
<ctcp3> pa ok, nisam reko da drugi nisu govna
<ivoks> dakle, da se vratimo na pocetak...
<ctcp3> sam velim da su ameri 50x veca licemjerna govna
<ivoks> 12:52 < ivoks> svi su licemjerni :)
<ctcp3> al su neki 50x licemjerniji
<ivoks> pa sumnjam
<ivoks> svi salju svoju ekipu da ubija okolo
<ivoks> sj. koreja salje svoje da ubijaju u americi
<ctcp3> nemreju mi prodavat nekakvu "borbu za mir", "demokraciju" i sl.
<ivoks> ima svega
<ctcp3> za obicne osvajacke ratove
<ivoks> nis, uzivaj... idem na plazu
<ctcp3> ajd
<ivoks> a ti se grzi oko neravnospravnosti u svijetu
<ctcp3> long live Assad
<ivoks> za kraju cu ti dati samo jedan zadatak...
<ctcp3> death to obama
<ivoks> nadji jednu godinu u povjesti ljudske vrste, kada se nije ubijalo, kada nije bilo svjetskih policajaca i kada se interesi nisu nametali silom (mozes ici u doba prije nova ere)
<ctcp3> to uopce nije sporno nit govorimo o tome
<ctcp3> ja ti pricam da nemreju prodavat "brigom za civile" i sl.
<ctcp3> svoje osvajacke ratove
<ctcp3> ovo huskanje na siriju
<ctcp3> i laganje kak je drzava koristila kemijsko oruzje
<ctcp3> pa svako normalan povraca na to
<ctcp3> cak su i sami nedavno poceli priznavat
<ctcp3> kak vec desetljecima ruse drzave i podmecu razna sranja
<ctcp3> koja budala im moze ista vjerovat
<Mmike> meni sestra bila u j koreji
<Mmike> i veli da tamo ljude boli kurac
<Mmike> da su svi u mobitelima
<Mmike> da je to nevjerojatno
<Mmike> i da nitko ne baca smece po cesti!
<Mmike> da ga bace u djep :)
<ctcp3> death to the infidels!
<ctcp3> xd
<Mmike> root@ded810:~# mysqladmin pr
<Mmike> Warning: Using unique option prefix pass instead of password is deprecated and will be removed in a future release. Please use the full name instead.
<Mmike> mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failed
<Mmike> error: 'Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES)'
<Mmike> root@ded810:~# 
<Mmike> to moze samo mysql
<Mmike> i percona
<Mmike> upgrade, minor verzija, i promijeni se ponasanje toola
<Mmike> pa jebo vas da vas jebo, idijoti
<jelly> http://bitchmagazine.org/post/oh-joy-sex-toy-emergency-contraception
<jelly> (sfw)
<jelly> (za razliku od drugih stripova iz serije)
 * Mmike sad u ivoksovom stilu: haproxy... momci... to ce biti nesto... well, nesmijem rec, al' bit ce veliko :)
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> You will closely collaborate with technical internal teams to achieve success.
<ivoks> :))
<dzl-r> ivoks ctcp3 http://forum.net.hr/cfs-filesystemfile.ashx/__key/CommunityServer.Discussions.Components.Files/19/1033.tito.jpg
<dzl-r> zamarate se glupostima, ctcp3 pogotovo
<dzl-r> geopolitika je rasprava bez kraja :D
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> ajmo pricat radije o tome KAKO TO da svijet koristi mysql tako jako
<Mmike> a ocito je da je los
<jelly> worse is better
<jelly> (ili u ovom slucaju, worse is worse but perceived easier and good enough)
<jelly> ivoks: fortune cookie za itjevce?
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> recimo
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G-lN8vWm3m0
<datase`> Mmike: Title: Try The McGurk Effect! - Horizon: Is Seeing Believing? - BBC Two, Views: 2098149, Rating: 98.51076%
<Mmike> zanimljivo :)
<Mmike> vjerojatno zato svi koriste mysql :)
<Mmike> kaj sad
<Mmike> svaki dan 3-5 potresa?!
<jelly> budi sretan da je 3-5 malih a ne jedan veliki
<BotaWork> Trebam popraviti jedan uredjaj ( zamijeniti relej na njemu ), shef nabavi relej, veli da zamijenim i odem ugraditi uredjaj-da nemam kaj provjeravati :) Zamijenim,odem, ne radi :) 
<ctcp3> mislim da je to normalno, sam da mediji inace ne napuhu tolko
<BotaWork> Vratim se, ipak provjerim, frajer je uzeo podmodel koji ima otpor umjesto 150oma,1500oma 
<BotaWork> I, kit koji inace uziva u mrcvarenju kad drugi grijese,kaze: a cujte, ovo je situacija bolje greske :) 
<BotaWork> Od srca sam se nasmijao :) 
<BotaWork> Fakat, bolje nego da je uzeo relej s otporom od 15 oma :) 
<BotaWork> E, kak da trajno zapisem vrijednosti koje isforsiram s xrandr ? naime , vbox ima defaultno samo 4:3 rezolucije, iskemijam da mi crta 16:9 , ali ne prezivi reboot
<jelly> nikak
<jelly> (ozbiljno, xorg developeri to nisu stavili u xorg.conf nego se ocekuje da ce tvoj DE pamtiti i postaviti randr konfiguraciju)
<jelly> dodaj neki autostart ili podesi kroz gnome/kde/kajgod control panel
<jelly> ak mozes
<jelly> .rt
<datase`> jelly: jellese's recenttracks: The Three Suns – Jeepers Creepers, Ferrante & Teicher – Smile, Combustible Edison – Intermission, Arthur Lyman – Waikiki Serenade, NecroPolo – Prolyx-69 (Victorola Stadium Mix)
<jelly> datase`: di je morricone
<ivoks> jelly: a?
<jelly> <ivoks> You will closely collaborate with technical internal teams to achieve success.
<ivoks> ah, da :)
<ivoks> buzzwords
<jelly> ACHIEVE SUCCESS \o/
<jelly> a ne, nego cemo radit na postizanju FAILa
<ivoks> Mmike: http://devopsreactions.tumblr.com/post/57954015770/customer-suggesting-deployment-on-a-friday
<ivoks> Mmike: znas odakle su ovi likovi?
<Mmike> mislis, koji crtic?
<ivoks> ne, to je igrica :)
<ivoks> http://www.teamfortress.com/
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=36lSzUMBJnc
<datase`> ivoks: Title: Meet the Medic, Views: 19565451, Rating: 98.893328%
<Mmike> LOL! "Kill me" - "Later!"
<ivoks> super je igra
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OR4N5OhcY9s
<datase`> ivoks: Title: Meet the Spy, Views: 7345207, Rating: 99.05035%
<Mmike> opla
<Mmike> linux
<Mmike> nisam nit znao
<ivoks> da, imas na steamu
<ivoks> pucacina :)
<Mmike> jebenka
<Mmike> propao mi vikend, daklem :)
<Mmike> nego
<Mmike> jel' mogu dva androida spojit kablom nekako?
<Mmike> zna li tko?
<vileni> pa ako imas otg kabel, i normalni kabel, mozda bi i mogao
<vileni> zavisi koji ti je cilj jel
<jelly> bitno da se spoje, jeli ;-)
<jelly> al opet, sta fali da su oba na istoj wireless mrezi
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> Rpi opet radi 
<jelly> imam za izracunati vremenski interval izmedju dva timestampa, ali se racuna samo radno vrijeme.  Jel zna glibc locale, ili nesto drugo sto je obicno na sistemu, kad su kod nas drzavni praznici? 
<jelly> (trazi se odgovor na pitanje vrlo slicno ovome: "koliko dugo je trajalo rjesavanje ticketa")
<jelly> trenutni kod imas hardkodirane praznike do 2015, al za poslije ne bu dobro
<SilverSpace> staru SD karticu neda vise ni formatirati 
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> ivoks: hm, jel znas gdje naci friski hpacucli za 12.04 lts
<jelly> http://downloads.linux.hp.com/SDR/psp/Ubuntu/ ima 8.60 a na debianu imam 9.20
<jelly> (a da ne alijeniziram rpm)
<weshmashian> mornin'
<jelly> 'popodne
<weshmashian> Mmike: o, rasturam te u TF2 prek vikenda?
<jelly> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UR2m5MFGit8
<weshmashian> jelly: details
<datase`> jelly: Title: Albatross - Fleetwood Mac (Rare 5 minute version), Views: 304818, Rating: 97.667846%
<Mmike> weshmashian: ne
<Mmike> weshmashian: nisam u zg u subotu
<Mmike> a u nedjelju spremam
<weshmashian> ni ja
<Mmike> ponedjeljak ? :)
<weshmashian> ja ne
<weshmashian> )
<Mmike> mozmdeo na poslu :)
<weshmashian> kaj, u ofisu :)
<weshmashian> hahaha
<Mmike> pa da :)
<Mmike> kad scarpa dodje i pita 'zakaj nije gotovo' mozemo mu rec 'aj ne seri, zaigraj' :)
<weshmashian> i ostale da navucemo? :)
<weshmashian> hahahaha
<Mmike> mislim da bi za to PROMPTNO otkaz dobili :)
<weshmashian> joj, fakat, bit ce zabavno, i on i merdjo se vracaju :)
<weshmashian> Mmike: nemoj tako, mozda danas dobijemo! :)
<Mmike> pa jesi slozio tube8 do kraja/
<Mmike> ?
<vileni> a tf2 se igra? a nebi zvali
<weshmashian> da, zadnja provjera prije neg posaljem TI
<vileni> mislim da sam zadnji tu na poslu
<vileni> sad isao bicikl provjeriti, bilo me strah koliko je sve prazno
<weshmashian> vileni: pa vidis da se ni nas dvoj'ca nemremo dogovorit
<vileni> a ja se isto s nikim dogovoriti, brat igra dotu a tamo suxam
<vileni> na bf3 ekipa prezaposlena
<vileni> urt svi zaboravili
<weshmashian> urt?
<vileni> urban terror!
<vileni> genijalna igra
<Mmike> to sve pod linuxom radi?
<vileni> urt da
<vileni> bf3 ne, dota ne
<vileni> za tf2,l4d sam imao i servere
<weshmashian> dota2 radi pod lajnuhom
<weshmashian> i thinks
<vileni> da?
<vileni> probat cu
<vileni> ima jedno 15ak linux igara na steamu
<vileni> ali nisam jos instalirao nista na gaming stroj
<Mmike> o, da
<Mmike> sine moj
<Mmike> tata ce se igrat :)
<vileni> uglavnom, l4d2 vam je fora ako ga nemate
<vileni> zna biti na akciji 4pack za tipa 6-7eur
<weshmashian> imam, igro dva puta :)
<vileni> pa kako samo 2 puta
<vileni> vidi stvarno, dota na linuxu
<weshmashian> malo mi blesavo solo igrat, a online sam jednom probo i naletio na totalnu glupu mapu i ekipu, i zavrsio ko zombie jos :)
<vileni> sa zahtjevima koje mi i laptop moze progutati
<vileni> ma da, najbolje je kad imas jos 3 svoja
<vileni> i mikrofone obavezno
<vileni> a i versus je ok
<SilverSpace> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_saucy_mesa92&num=1
<Mmike> tja
<Mmike> nije nit lose
<Mmike> ocekivao sam puno losije performanse
<SilverSpace> zasto
<jelly-home> https://www.memecenter.com/fun/1869577/putin
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=nLTLmnzsyLo#t=117
<datase`> SilverSpace: Title: Matko jede Trinidad Moruga Scorpion, najljuću papričicu na svijetu, Views: 6437, Rating: 96.712332%
<jelly-home> mean heat topped more than 1.2M Scoville
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: taj meme je star par godina, koliko Matko kasni za idiotima s engleskog govornog podrucja (koji su tad jeli Nagu Volokiu)
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: nikad nije kasno
<SilverSpace> :)
<Sabzykoo> da li mi netko zna ukratko reci zkj mi se ubuntu kreša kad mi lap ode u sleep?
<SilverSpace> hm kaj ti pise u logu
<Sabzykoo> moram prisilno ugasit racunalo, pa kad ga opet pokrenem, otvara mi se prozor koji traje par sekundi i nestane, pa sve normalno
<Sabzykoo> ne događa mi se svaki put
<Sabzykoo> ali, pošto sam stalno za računalom zna se dogodit tu i tamo
<Sabzykoo> malo iritirajuce
<Sabzykoo> uglavnom budem nasla na netu nesto
<SilverSpace> da
<Sabzykoo> pa javim kasnije detalje
<SilverSpace> trebas pogledati u log mozda nesto pise
<Sabzykoo> okay
#ubuntu-hr 2013-08-31
<ravilov> ja sam prije koristio liquorix kernel, tamo mi isto nije radio sleep
<jelly-home> valda su ga radili pijanci
<ravilov> ode bez problema ali se nikad ne probudi kak treba
<ravilov> ha :p
<ravilov> ugl koristio sam ga uglavnom zato sto onomad ubuntu nije jos imao 3.x kernel
<ravilov> sad ima pa sam presao na stock ubuntu i sad sleep radi savrseno
<ravilov> ne sjecam se da se ikad nije probudio kako treba
<ravilov> jelly-home, http://liquorix.net/
<jelly-home> ?
<ravilov> taj kernel
<ravilov> "the better distro kernel"
<jelly-home> aha, vidim kak je better
<ravilov> jbg :)
<jelly-home> i kak je "distro"
<ravilov> ma valjda misle da je replacement za kernel sta dodje sa distrom
<ravilov> aka "the distro kernel"
<ravilov> a ovo je "the BETTER distro kernel"
<jelly-home> uh... nije li svaki kernel replacement za onaj sto dodje s instalacijom
<ravilov> a valjda :p
<ravilov> nego
<ravilov> jel jos netko mrzi gimp 2.8 u odnosu na 2.6?
<ctcp3> https://www.google.hr/search?q=Atari+breakout&tbm=isch
<ravilov> lol
<ravilov> ovi u googletu stvarno imaju viska vremena
<jelly-home> hm, drugi nivo je istokao prvi samo s drugim searchom
<obruT> hmm, kad neki film ima jako lose recenzije i komentare na imdb-u, dobijem zelju to ici gledat :)
<jelly-home> 240GB SSD za 60 eura http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00EPFKL0A/?t=sdfp-21&tag=sdfp-21&ascsubtag=JHBJBhJNEeO9Z-r7UEsVTA0_oTDh3_yrO_0_0
<jelly-home> jos £5.73 za postarinu... sve ukupno 494 kn
<ctcp3> u cem je fora
<jelly-home> mozda je greska, mozda nije... ja kupio pa cemo vidit
<jelly-home> Total Before VAT:	£44.50
<jelly-home> VAT:	£11.13
<jelly-home>  	-----
<jelly-home> Total:	£55.63
<jelly-home> (zanimljivo da su naplatili PDV 25%)
<ctcp3> 1300 kn su kod nas
<ravilov> jelly-home, mora da si uzeo zadnji
<ravilov> "Sign up to be notified when this item becomes available."
<jelly-home> ravilov: os kupit? 1000kn :-D
<ravilov> harr :p
<ravilov> neka fala
#ubuntu-hr 2013-09-01
<MmikePoso> jelly: pa, eu :)
<dodobas> yello
<ivoks> jelly-home: pa pogledaj na istom mjestu gdje si dobio i te koji si dobio za debian
<ivoks> jelly-home: mislim, link koji si poslao, ni za debian nema novije
<ivoks> Version: 9.25.2-3.
<ivoks> jelly-home: http://downloads.linux.hp.com/SDR/downloads/MCP/ubuntu
<jelly-home> ivoks: mda, taj MCP/ ovaj put nisam nasao, stranice su grozno neuredne
<ivoks> ni ne znam sto MCP znaci
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/1012057_635223163163661_1129897133_n.jpg
<ivoks> sreca :)
<ivoks> idem dalje raditi...
<jelly-home> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Xrn9c3mCzas
<datase`> jelly-home: Title: Ron Jeremy - Spiderpussy (Slight Return)., Views: 158846, Rating: 97.4114%
<obruT> jelly-home: meni je s tog albuma najbolja cramming for college
<ivoks> ahahahahahahaha
<ivoks> http://youtu.be/IZRMixLb4BQ
<datase`> ivoks: Title: Poziv službi za korisnike iz Republike Dalmatinske Zagore, Views: 40389, Rating: 97.176466%
<ivoks> ahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahaha
<ivoks> pisam, pisam...
<ivoks> ahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahaha
<ivoks> tocno znam koja je to regija
<ivoks> taj naglasak, ti izrazi
<ivoks> negdje na potezu drnis, oklaj, knin :)
<ivoks> jadan covjek, njemu je to sad najgori problem na svijetu
<dodobas> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=unCK9IOnEEI
<datase`> dodobas: Title: Alo bre kombista, oćeš da se makneš ili ja da te mičem, Views: 740980, Rating: 98.909092%
<dodobas> primjenjivo uvijek
<ctcp3> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/chatanjem-do-bitcoina/126279.aspx
<ctcp3> obogatit cu se
<dodobas> pa hebo t-com kad moram netbrake-om shapeat izlazni promet...
<jelly-home> hebooo
<ivoks> kak meni taj bitcoin zvuci kao novi dot-com
<ivoks> ....a onda i dot-com boom...
<ivoks> s puno ozbiljnijim posljedicama po naivce
<ctcp3> navodno je "solidno"
<ctcp3> al i meni se cini da ce to puknut
<ctcp3> nije mi se dalo previse cackat oko tog
<ctcp3> meni je totalno debilan princip tog "mininga"
<ctcp3> zaradjivanja novih bitcoina tak da trosis komp i struje ko lud
<dodobas> zaradis prodajom dobara i usluga
<dodobas> zasto bi trosio struju na mining
<ctcp3> pa tak se generiraju novi bitcoini
<ctcp3> i tak likovi "zaradjuju"
<ctcp3> kakva prodaja "dobara i usluga"
<jelly-home> ne, tako su zaradjivali do prije cca godinu-dvije
<jelly-home> sad dobro zaradjuju jedino prodavaci asic mining opreme
<jelly-home> poanta bitcoina nije nikad ni bila u miniranju, nego u koristenju valute
<igustin> Javni sastanak HULK-a na #hulk-leadership u 21:00
<jelly-home> http://s3-ec.buzzfed.com/static/enhanced/webdr05/2013/8/31/19/enhanced-buzz-7728-1377992095-13.jpg
<Mmike> obruT: de neku seriju :)
<ruyz> hi 
#ubuntu-hr 2014-08-25
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro :)
<ravilov> SilverSpace, ovo mi bas zvuci ko za tebe http://www.datafilehost.com/d/680a5849
<rut> oooo mufin :)
<BotaniCar> Jutrofski 
<BotaniCar> mrmlj, nisam ni sjeo, vec moram dalje :) 
<BotaniCar> Spomenuo sam pred 2-3 tjedna nabavu (meni) vece kolicine velikih diskova .. 1/5 diskova pokrepalo u ta tri tjedna. Svi su bili WD Red serije .. 
<rut> pa di si ti muffin :)
<BotaniCar> BiJo sam malo na godisnjem, bolje bibilo da sam ostao raditi :) Vrijeme bilo za ku*ac, jos sam 2x pao i sav se izlomio :) 
<ivoks> jutro
<BotaniCar> Jutro ivoks
<Mmike> treba bit na godisnjem
<Mmike> stalno :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar, imas slike kak si pao? :D
<BotaniCar> Stari moj, prvi pad nije bio nish posebno, no da me netko vidio kak drugi put padam, pozvalli bi ne u SWAT ili nekaj slicno :) 
<ravilov> Mmike, eto i za tebe http://www.datafilehost.com/d/680a5849
<BotaniCar> Prvi pad: nosim stvari u auto, gotovo ljetovanje, i rastepem se niz stenge. Sjebem nogu, jako. Drugi pad: u Zg smo, mali nekaj ludi i popikne se- vidim da bu drito na zube pal. Skocim i  dohvatim ga da se ne lupi, oslonim se na shebanu nogu i pocnem padati. Njega hitim na stolac, ja u padu napravim kolut naprijed :)
<Mmike> ravilov, trazi me da si napraviom account tamo
<Mmike> BotaniCar, lol, indeed :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar, kak ti je noga sad?
<Mmike> moram novi monitor kupiti, ovaj je fakat los :/
<BotaniCar> Mmike: pukom srecom nisam bil u natikacama nego u dobro zavezanim tenisicama, noga mi je 20% veca od druge, ali nema loma, samo mi je sve zivo istegnuto, koljeno i rame me bole za popizdit :9
<BotaniCar> Kaj nemas ti onaj dobar dell ?
<ravilov> Mmike, no it doesn't...
<BotaniCar> ravilov: i mene trazi da si napravim account
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ketonal i gemist, lijeci sve, cak i depresiju :D
<Mmike> ravilov, valjda imas account od prije
<BotaniCar> Mmike: isao sam slicnim putem, rakija i odmor :) 
<ravilov> incognito window
<ravilov> nema ni govora o nikakvom accountu
<ravilov> lijepo mi nudi download
<ravilov> ne znam koji je vama
<BotaniCar> ravilov: ne znam kaj je , ali kad i ja puknem to u incognito window, da mi download, u ne-incognito nudi da si napravim racun
<obruT> BotaniCar: znao sam ! ti si ninja!
<ravilov> onda je kod vas nesto cudno, kod mene je sve cisto
<BotaniCar> obruT: ja nisam, ali dobro je znati ! :) 
<BotaniCar> "ERROR:  argument of AND must be type boolean, not type integer"  .. idem nazad na  GO,nemrem ja ovo
<Mmike> ravilov, ne radi, trazi account i u incognitotutu
<Mmike> osh da i u ljubljenom ti firefoxu probam? :D
<Mmike> daklem, Thunderbird je fakat drek :/
<ravilov> kak hoces
<BotaniCar> Thunderbird je fakat drek </echo>
<Mmike> 3 dana me nije bilo, i sad ga upalim i sad mi filteri ne rade
<ravilov> mene nikad nikako ni u kojem slucaju nikada ne trazi nikakav account
<Mmike> tj, jedno 15% mailova nije filtrirano
<obruT> Mmike: e da, za koga ti radis konkretno ? :) tko ti je poslodavac ?
<Mmike> obruT, splivalo d.o.o. :)
<Mmike> obruT, za Canonical
<Mmike> ravilov, imam "download now" i "play now"
<Mmike> koji god da kliknem trazi me da se ulogiram
<ravilov> Mmike, ... mislio sam da si pametniji od toga
<obruT> znaci financije i to preko svoje firme, a u biti za canonical
<ravilov> to je banner / reklama
<ravilov> sta imas lijevo od toga?
<Mmike> LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL
<Mmike> ravilov, yup, taj link radi :)O
<ravilov> pa ne mogu vjerovat
<obruT> upoznao sam ovaj vikend ekipu koja radi na openstacku, ali su zaposleni bas u redhatu
<ravilov> ti bi klikao na ilivid
 * Mmike se valja od smijeha sad :)
<ravilov> pa bogme si ga zasluzio
<ravilov> (to je inace notorni malware)
<Mmike> obruT, tako je, moja firma je da si mogu jeftinije placat mirovinsko i ine doprinose
<Mmike> obruT, da, redhat su ljuti neprijatelji :)
<Mmike> hrpa ljudi radi na openstacku, opce nisam imao sliku o tome koliko je to ogromno i koliko cesto koristeno
<ravilov> Mmike, instaliraj si neki adblock ili nesto, ocigledno vise nisi u stanju raspoznavat reklame od nereklama :p
<Mmike> ravilov, nah, ovaj je dobro skriven. cak bi covjek pomislio da si mi namjerno to uvalio :0
<ravilov> mozda jesam
<ravilov> *whistle*
<Mmike> ravilov, inace, taj 'god save the queen' svira Renaultov F1 motor iz cca 2004te ili 2006te 
<ravilov> znam da je renault i znam da je starije
<ravilov> ali kad vec toliko volis f1, reko mozda ce te zanimat
<ravilov> (opet)
<Mmike> GLUPI THUNDERBIRDU!!!!
<Mmike> Jel' tko tu jos koristi Thunderdrek?
<Mmike> osim ivoksa
<ravilov> sta stalno toliko pljujete po tom jadnom cudu, ili posaljite bug report ili nadjite bolji softver
<ravilov> koja korist stalno gundjat :p
<BotaniCar> Ja , i sve syncam i spor mi je i jadan i filteri mi se oce ne primjeniti na dio mailova
<Mmike> Nema bolji :(
<ravilov> Mmike, onda iz moje gornje recenice znas koja ti je alternativa ;)
<BotaniCar> ravilov: koristim i outlook, on radi bez bedova , ali mi fale addonovi
<Mmike> ja ne syncam i nije mi spor. Jedino kad kliknem na folder koji nisam godinama otvarao traje 101 godinu da ga otvori jer synca sve headere i na 40+k headera to traje :)
<Mmike> a nemrem mu rec 'stop'
<Mmike> al' to mi manji bed, veci bed su mi filteri koji rade kako-kad
<BotaniCar> da, to s filterima je tlaka :( Imam N automatskih obavijesti koje mi treba pogurati u odredjene direktorije i na 1000 mailova dnevno mi zna ostaviti u inboxu ~200 mailova
<ivoks> na plazi nema nikoga :)
<ivoks> a nama ture tek sad pocinju hehe
<ivoks> http://www.paklenica.hr/
<ivoks> joj, kaj su napravili
<Mmike> u chromeu se lagano raspada :)
<Mmike> i ffu radi ok
<Mmike> cini se bar
<ivoks> RADNO VRIJEME Å PILJE
<ivoks> Redovni termini za razgled špilje Manite peći su:
<ivoks> Srpanj, kolovoz, rujan - svaki dan od 10,00 do 13,00 sati
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> nesh sam napravio i filteri su proradili
<Mmike> nemam pojma sta, dakako
<ivoks> evo ti na
<ivoks> drzavni proracunu
<ivoks> op, evo i to
<ivoks> Predmet: Godišnji porez na cestovna motorna vozila-obavijest o Vašem rješenju
<ivoks> to sad salju preko e-gradjani
<ivoks> bilo bi dobro kada bi poslali i informacije o uplati
<ivoks> Poštovana/i, Obavještavamo da Vam je rješenjem KLASA:UP/I-410-09/2014-01/83968 , URBROJ:513-07-22-01/2014-01 od 21.08.2014. utvrđen porez na cestovna motorna vozila za 2014 godinu u iznosu od 600,00 kn.
<ivoks> onak, kome, na koji zirac, s kojim pozivom?
<ivoks> al bitno da poruka o nagradnoj igri dodje na tri a4 stranice
 * BotaniCar ode na egradjane vidjet' kaj ima novo
<ravilov> manitua mi
<ivoks> zakaj ja opce radim, joj...
<hmp> Mmike: a majketi, a da koristis procmail umjesto fucking TB filtera?
<hmp> davno sam obriso sve filtere u TB-u i stvar radi cisto solidno
<jaizza> dobro jutro radni narode
<BotaniCar> \o/
<hmp> jaizza: a sta mi na godisnjem smrdimo? :)
<BotaniCar> Ja smrdim i na poslu, pomaze kad ne zelis guzvu oko radnog mjesta ! :) 
<ravilov> hmp, ma samo vole beskonacno gundjat protiv tog thunderbirda
<jaizza> hmp: pa ak si na godišnjem, to implicira da imaš posao, ergo spadaš u radni narod
<jaizza> BotaniCar: oooOOOOooooOOOOooo
<jaizza> pa tko nam se to vratio
<jaizza> BotaniCar: jel ti se Å¡tucalo?
<BotaniCar> Onaj kojem IRC klijent, po novom, ne prepoznaje HR znakove ... 
<BotaniCar> ŠÐÈÆŽ
<BotaniCar> heh, svoje vidim .. 
<jaizza> :D
<BotaniCar> imas UTF8 slozen, jaca ?
<jaizza> BotaniCar: volim te volim
 * BotaniCar se osjeca kao obasjan suncem !
<Mmike> hmp, imas ideju kak da gmailu dam procmail rulove?
<Mmike> hmp, inace, procmail je so demode, danas svijet koristi sieve :)
<BotaniCar> inace, hmp, pokusati pomoci mmiketu je kao pucanje u vlastitu nogu :) Ne pomogne nikom, a boli :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar, štigliću moj, .... hm, jebemu, samo mi 'šupak' na pameti bio, pa sam odustao od toga :)
<BotaniCar> :D 
<BotaniCar> mozda ovaj moj bleso od irc klijenta nije nikad cuo za štigliæ 
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan :)
<jaizza> kod mene piše 10:38 < BotaniCar> mozda ovaj moj bleso od irc klijenta nije nikad cuo za štigliae
 * Mmike bi ramstek
<Mmike> ili makar biftek
<Vlado9A3CY> neka bude ramstek... i Mmike bi ramstek :D
<Mmike> :D
<BotaniCar> Pih, moram restartat' klijent da uvati promjene 
<hmp> Mmike: zapravo da
<hmp> Mmike: uzmes neki IMAP/POP3 klijent, skidas mail tako i vrtis ga kroz procmail
<hmp> ali drzat cu se savjeta o pucanju u nogu, takod a samo ti kukaj kako TB ne radi :)
<Mmike> hmp, ae, upravo to idem napravit
<Mmike> samo sto necu skidat mail tako nego cu rec guglu da mi sve forwardira nekud
<Mmike> i, ne procmail, to je sporo, zastarjelo i jadno - sieve je way to go :)
<hmp> lol
<hmp> Mmike: jel moze taj Sieve spremat u MongoDB kad je tak moderan?
<Mmike> kakav mongodb, sta je tebi :)
<Mmike> tko jos normalan danas koristi mongodb
<hmp> SVI!
<hmp> to je web scale
<obruT> upravo sam htio obrisati sve fajlove kojima ime pocinje s nekim paterrnom i umjesto "pattern*" napisao "pattern *"
<obruT> sva sreca pa je prvi fajl koji je rm uhvatio bio ownan od nekog drugog i nije bas nist obrisalo :)
<hmp> eh, sreca da ne koristis -f :)
<Mmike> ah, memories
 * Mmike je tak ujebo porn.com
<obruT> trebam li napomenut da se taj folde ne backupira ? :)
<Mmike> htio sam obrisat /home/mysql* a obrisao sam /home/mysql *
<hmp> obruT: ne, to dolazi po defaultu kod takvih zajeba
<obruT> Mmike: aha ! zato mi je sve crklo u sred masturbacije!
<Mmike> i ne samo tebi, i ne samo tebi :D
<hmp> Mmike: da si drzo obje ruke na tipkovnici
<hmp> ...
<ivoks> http://goo.gl/kFIzRH
<ivoks> pff
<ivoks> pa to nije nis za taj auto
<ivoks> kod nas se prodaje za 5-6 tisuca eura vise (kada se svi troskovi zbroje i oduzmu)
<BotaniCar> 'el se sad ispravno pishem: šđčćž ? 
<ivoks> vidi
<jaizza> BotaniCar: ovisi, upotrijebi u rečenici :-)
<BotaniCar> Jaizza, što misliš,  kad čemo na čevapčiće, žao mi je što stalno odgađam !
<ivoks> kakav par...
<ivoks> on 150kg
<ivoks> a ona anoreksicna
<Mmike> ivoks, jel' dodje i zlatan lanac uz auto to? :)
<Mmike> e
<Mmike> jel' netko koristio Herman Miller Aeron stolac
<Mmike> onaj za 5-10k kjuna
<Mmike> jel' to fakat vrijedi tu paru ?
<SilverSpace> dan
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ja sam jednom sjeo u takv .. fakat udobna stolica
<Mmike> ma udobna je i Sigmina stolica iz metroa kad sjednes u nju
<Mmike> al' tek nakon 2 tjedna koristenja mosh rec jel' ok ili nije
<BotaniCar> Nemre biti par kilokuna vise ok od SIGMAe :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/kinezi-najavili-vlastiti-os/135281.aspx
<SilverSpace> ah ti kinezi 
<Mmike> Ja sam ovu Sigmu kupio u metrou pred jedno 5 godina, i sad se raspala lagano. Pa moram novu ubost.
<Mmike> Brijem da cu ubost Ikea Markus za 1k kuna za pocetak, a onda cemo vidjet.
<Mmike> Jel' bio tko u IKEAi, je'l se isplati ic tamo ili su guzve jos uvijek neprenevjerojatene?
<BotaniCar> fino, kad te netko nagovori na skuplju, ja bum ovu otkupil od tebe s popustom na rabljeno :D
<ivoks> Mmike: uz sta? mercedes?
<Mmike> ae :)
<ivoks> Mmike: ne, al ne dodje ni bizuterija koja se dijeli uz mazde
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> ivoks, cek cek, grepam logove :)
<ivoks> grepaj :)
<Mmike> btw, jeste vidli ag?
<Mmike> aha, jeste
<ivoks> ag?
<ivoks> o joj, volvo...
<Mmike> igustin, silversearcher-ag
<Mmike> k'o grep al' 1029312934172304162934613 puta brze
<Mmike> ok, mozda ne tol'ko puta, al' brze :)
<ivoks> volo tek razmislja o izradi trocilindricnih 1.5 litrenih motora
<ivoks> a ford vec ima u ptrodukciji 1 litrene trocilindrase
<ivoks> jebemti dell
<ivoks> i prolijevanje soka po tipkovnici
<Mmike> kaj nije daihatsu imao to davni hdana?
<Mmike> brijem da je neki frend od staraca vozio daihatsu sherade (cherade, kako vec) koji je imao 1.2litreni 3cilindricni dizelasticni motor
<Mmike> davno - tipa 1995
<Mmike> ili ranije
<ivoks> al, jel imao 100+ konja?
<ivoks> svi mogu napraviti tricilindrasa od 40 konja
<ivoks> poanta je da auto moze vozit s tim motorom :)
<ivoks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ford_EcoBoost_engine
<ivoks> 123 konja
<weshmashian> mornin'
<Mmike> ivoks, dvojim :)
<Mmike> em ti fiziologiju
<Mmike> brb
<ivoks> grc me lovi u ledjima vec tri-cetri dana
<ivoks> prvi dan i sinoc se nisam mogao pomaknuti :/
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jesi gleda utrku jucer 
<SilverSpace> ivoks: premalo vjezbas 
<ivoks> SilverSpace: vjerojatno, da
<ivoks> 800€ zagreb -> frankfurt -> houston -> austin -> houston -> frankfurt -> zagreb
<ivoks> i to sa a380 i 747-8i
<ivoks> 8i je krasan avion
<SilverSpace> evo i kineskih http://www.jutarnji.hr/-kineski-islamisti-su-dio-isil-a--oni-su-brutalni-ubojice-koji-zele-osnovati-islamsku-zemlju-u-kini-/1215279/
<SilverSpace> previse je oruzja proizvedeno da bi se ovo ludilo zaustavilo 
<ivoks> pa ovi su napali policijsku postaju s nozevima i macetama
<SilverSpace> proizvodaca trgovca boli kita kome ce ga prodat
<ivoks> nije oruzje problem :)
<ivoks> problem su knjige... kuran, tora i biblija, to su problemi
<SilverSpace> ma joj 
<ivoks> u biti, te tri knjige su izvor sveg dobra i zla u isto vrijeme :)
<SilverSpace> kakve knjige 
<SilverSpace> ljudi su zivotinje i boli ih briga za druge 
<ravilov> you don't say :p
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ravilov: ona f1 stvar ti je bezveze 
<SilverSpace> :P
<ravilov> znam
<ravilov> meni isto
<ravilov> ali tebe obicno vesele takve stvari, pa reko... :p
<SilverSpace> najljepsi bolid sa prekrasnim zvukom https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KxbfverpApQ
<datase> YouTube: F1 Monza 2006 Sebastian Vettel BMW Sauber F106 - 0:05:42 - 52,383 views - 164 likes / 4 dislikes
<SilverSpace> ikad
<ravilov> nda
<ravilov> svi su oni isti
<SilverSpace> a ne danasnje kosilice 
<BotaniCar> F1 stvar ? Kaj nisu danasnji bolidi necujni ? :) 
<SilverSpace> :) 
<jaizza> komad!
<obruT> WTF ! "Diagnostic-Code: smtp;554 5.6.1 Body type not supported by Remote Host"
<obruT> Exchange treba zabranit ustavom
<obruT> europskim
<BotaniCar> Pfft , ponudi nekaj bolje :) 
<BotaniCar> Exchange treba popraviti i dati na ozbiljan test prije prodaje , je nesto sto bih prihvatio :=)
<SilverSpace> oj jaizza 
<Mmike> jebo mene i imanje development verzije lxca na stroju
<ravilov> ti si bas odlucio ne imat funkcionalan stroj, jel? :)
<ravilov> prvo btrfs unutar btrfs-a, pa krsoviti thunderbird, sad bleeding edge lxc-a...
<ravilov> ok ajd, TB i nije bas vlastita odluka
<obruT> no lijepo...ni su particionirali tablicu... a unutra 1355324474 zapisa
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/lajk/poster/42254/ljudski-rod-otisao-kvragu-klupe-na-placanje
<obruT> sto kad ti istekne vrijeme ?
<Mmike> obruT, brijem da onda ubacis koju kunu u 'hanzaplast' kutijicu da ti izbaci flaster(e)
<SilverSpace> obruT: alarm te prije upozori :) 
<SilverSpace> valjda 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, koji ti ono Dell imas?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: monitor
<Mmike> weshmashian, radis? Ako da, koji je ono Dell sto ga imas?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kak si ti krasan. K'o moja zena.
<Mmike> 'Koji auto ima?' - 'Crveni!'
<SilverSpace> :P
<SilverSpace> U2412M
<SilverSpace> Mmike: zasto pitas pa i ti imas taj 
<SilverSpace> kaj ne 
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> to mi firma bivsa dala bila
<Mmike> pa sam moro vratit kad sam oso
<Mmike> pa bi si kupio sad taj isti jer je fakat jako jako dobar monitor
<SilverSpace> 16:10
<SilverSpace> jos ga uvijek ima http://is.gd/h9R5Je
<SilverSpace> svi drugi su 16:9
<Mmike> SilverSpace, zanimljivo mi kak '27 incni monitori imaju 16:9
<Mmike> tj 1920x1080
<Mmike> a ovaj ima 1200
<Mmike> sto je mega-ueber-kul
 * hmp summons weshmashian 
<weshmashian> Mmike: koji dell?
<Mmike> http://www.links.hr/?naziv=monitor-27-led-dell-u2713hm-8ms-350cd-m2-2000000-1-ips-d-sub-dvi-hdmi-dp-usb-hub-pivot-razred-energetske-ucinkovitosti-b&option=artikl&id_artikl=100.333.079
<Mmike> ok, ovaj ima finu rezu :)
<Mmike> weshmashian, onaj kojeg imas 2 na radnom stolu :D
<Mmike> weshmashian, jel' sjedi tko s kasparovom u sobi?
<Mmike> to je to
<weshmashian> Mmike: a to, stajaznam :)
<Mmike> idem u links
<weshmashian> idi!
<weshmashian> e, daj vidi kakve torbe za 17" laptope imaju, if any :)
<weshmashian> mislio sam se zaletit pogledat al' mi se nije dalo :D
<SilverSpace> eto sad mozete zajedno :)
<Mmike> weshmashian, pa ima webshop
<Mmike> weshmashian, ces ti uzmem pa idemo jedan dan u sofru na biftek?
<Mmike> hmp casti, i tak je duzan tih bifteka k'o grcka :)
<weshmashian> Mmike: nemoj :) moram izvidit kaj ima prvo
<weshmashian> lol
<Mmike> weshmashian, jasta, ti izvidis, pa eto :0
 * BotaniCar summona sam sebe na rijeci biftek i placa netko drugi :)
<obruT> imam i ja taj DELL monitor i skroz sam zadovoljan
<BotaniCar> Ti monitori su postali zastitni znak 'pravih formaticara' :)
<obruT> weshmashian: kasparov radi s tobom ? (ak mislimo na istog kasparova ?)
<BotaniCar> Jebate, svi stari irceri sad imaju posao, zenu i jednu ili vise alimentacija :9
<hmp> Mmike: hmm cek
<hmp> nisi li ti duzan bifteka
<hmp> i ramsteka
<Mmike> ne bih rekao
<Mmike> ramsteka mozebitno
<Mmike> bifteka nikako
<hmp> ramsteka jesi sigurno
<hmp> jer si ono jednom bio zajebo :)
<obruT> BotaniCar: jelda :) mislis nestali, a ono rade i zive u problemima :)
<Mmike> a to 'sigurno' je upitno, jer si izsilio to, a meni se nije dalo slusat te kako cvilis pa sam reko 'moze' :)
<Mmike> tak da, dobit ces svoj ramstek :)
<Mmike> al' prvo sofra i biftek
<hmp> Mmike: good enough for me
<BotaniCar> obruT: Mogao bi covjek zakljuciti da smo u jednom trnutku u zivotu svi napravili istu,krivu,stvar :)
<Mmike> hmp, kad si nazad u DuploDrvo?
<obruT> BotaniCar: bome da :)
<hmp> Mmike: 01.09
<Mmike> taman!
<SilverSpace> mesina 
<SilverSpace> sad sam gladan
<obruT> SilverSpace: brzo u ducan po paradajz, mrkvu, tikvice i patlidzane :)
<Mmike> super
<Mmike> rba internet bankarstvo mi sad pljuje neki cudan HTML/javascript :)
<jaizza> Mmike: ma daj
<jaizza> pa sam rekla da tebe zadnjeg prebace
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> potrgano
<Mmike> mislim, napravio sam placanje
<Mmike> al' ono :D
<jaizza> jesi napravio prijavu?
<BotaniCar> jaizza: fakat si dushica mekog srca, mislio sam da ces "im" naloziti da mu disejblaju akaunt do danjega, ostavivsi samo mogucnost da se logira - da ne ispadne da servis ne radi uopce :9 
<BotaniCar> http://www.infoworld.com/d/data-center/systemd-harbinger-of-the-linux-apocalypse-248436?source=rss_infoworld_top_stories_ #jebate, ljudi su spremni kritizirati *sve* i proglasavati to-nesto krajem svijeta :)
<Mmike> jaizza, ma ne, odustao sam od toga. Ima bug kad se popunjavaju nalozi iz templatea, vec jedno 2 godine, 101 poruka i telefonski razgovori, nitko ne kuzi u cem je problem :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: sad cu neku mesinu ko ga hebe :)
<jelly> BotaniCar: brijem da ce prije ili kasnije neko koga to stvarno boli reimplementirati najkorisnije dijelove systemd-a
<SilverSpace> trebao sam snimiti kako u pet minuta obrijati bradu tri tjedna staru 
<jelly> BotaniCar: na primjer: http://www.openbsdfoundation.org/gsoc2014.html#systemd
<SilverSpace> merkur 38 zakon 
<jelly> wtf, jos bi Rosberg mogao popusit kaznu
<jelly> http://www.bbc.com/sport/0/formula1/28922696
<obruT> SilverSpace: nemoj tako :) iako, ja sam za vikend cugao, sad cekam da vidim hoce li sto bit :P
<obruT> jelly: cek malo, nije valjda da i ti pratis formulu ? :)
<jelly> samo kad je utrka dobra ;-)
<BotaniCar> jelly: brijem da je stos bas u ovom kaj si napisao, cijeli issue u stvari ne "svrbi" nikog dovoljno da bi nesto poduzeli, a i "Debian doesn't really use systemd, but still requires systemd-shim and CGManager" je uvijek tu kao alternativa :)
<jelly> BotaniCar: um, Debian 8 ce imat systemd, tocka
<BotaniCar> o0o0o 
<jelly> da, zahtijevat ce se da stvari rade i sa sysvinit-om, ali to nece biti default
<jelly> iskreno?  Pred mjesec dana sam presao doma na systemd i nisam nista primijetio
<jelly> osim sto je boot brzi
<BotaniCar> ako sam dobro procitao, poanta svog jamranja do sad je da se ekipi nije dopalo to da im jedan servis upravlja icim vishe doli bootom ( mislim da se u clanku koji sam linkao tip usudio usporediti stvar s "services" procesom na windowsima" 
<jelly> da radi hrpu funkcija, radi
<BotaniCar> Uostalom, boli me Mile K. , ja ionako samo administriram. Kaj mi podmetnu,to cu krpati :)
<jelly> ae
<ivoks> Sindikalni vođa Krešimir Sever ne čudi se rezultatima ankete, ali upozorava da je ona proizvod hajke na javni sektor koja traje godinama.
<ivoks> i njega treba najurit
<ivoks> hajka
<ivoks> pa javni sektor vrsi hajku na zdrav razum vec desetljecima
<BotaniCar> Kakve ankete ? 
<ivoks> 70+% gradjana smatra da treba poceti dijeliti otkaze u javnoj upravi
<jelly> ivoks: za razliku od sindikalnih vodja za taj isti sektor?
<ivoks> pa velim, treba poceti s njim
<BotaniCar> Treba, iako mi se dopada i rjesenje koje mislim da si ti ivoks jednom spomenuo - zaustaviti novo zaposljavanje i pustiti da se prorijede prirodnim putem
<ivoks> ka vidim njega, ribica i onu crvenokosu... mrak mi na oci padne
<jelly> BotaniCar: ne kuzim zakaj je tak problematicno pitati nama bliske i dalje zemlje, bar tu u EU, kako su oni rjesavali bloatanu drazvnu upravu
<jelly> mislim... na fakin HRT-u su bili dokumentarci kak se to rjesava u .it, u .dk...
<BotaniCar> jelly: koja je zemlja u nasoj regiji rijesila prepopulariziranu javnu upravu ? AFAIK svi imamo taj problem 
<jelly> zaustaviti novo zaposljavanje i pustiti da se prorijede prirodnim putem # radi Italija
<BotaniCar> al, da, ni ne trude se propitati,kakav god odgovor dobili
<jelly> ogranicenom modelu, samo na lokalne jedinice, da, ali radi
<BotaniCar> hehe, smanjenje broja tih spomenutih jedinica bi isto pomoglo :)
<ivoks> BotaniCar: ne u nasoj regiji, vec nama bliske zemlje
<ivoks> :)
<BotaniCar> :))))
<BotaniCar> Zlocest si :)
<ivoks> budimo europljani bar na tren :)
<ivoks> pa smatrajmo bliskima dansku, svedsku, irsku...
<ivoks> a ne neke probisvijete na periferiji
<ivoks> jer... s kim si takav si
<BotaniCar> Istina, ako imas 5 susjeda s istim problemom i bez rjesenja, neces njih pitati kak da rijesis problem 
<ivoks> pa pogledaj ovu bih
<ivoks> koliko oni vlada imaju?
<ivoks> Federacija Bosne i Hercegovine se sastoji od deset županija (kantona). Sve županije imaju vlade i druga tijela vlasti
<ivoks> onda vlada federacije
<ivoks> pa predsjednistvo bih
<ivoks> uzas
<ivoks> mene zanima kako je finska uredjena
<ivoks> kao i mi, i oni imaju velika prostranstva sa slabom naseljenoscu
<ivoks> i veliki koncentracije naselja
<ivoks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Municipalities_of_Finland
<Mmike> gle ti ove strucnjake :)
 * Mmike ide jest
<ravilov> svi u politiku
<ravilov> kad ste tak pametni :p
<ivoks> Municipalities have council-manager government
<ivoks> naravno, managere
<ivoks> ne politicare
<ivoks> :)
<BotaniCar> ravilov: mi bar promisljamo problem iz perspektive koja ne tezi iskljucivo vlastitoj dobiti :) 
<ivoks> they are governed by an elected council (kunnanvaltuusto, kommunfullmäktige), which is legally autonomous and answers only to the voters.
<ivoks> jednom kad si izabrane, mars van iz stranke
<BotaniCar> Sad si razmisljam .. ravilov, tvoja izjava nalaze da samo pametni mogu u politiku ? :D
<jelly> dobro BIH je poseban slucaj
<BotaniCar> BiH je Teksas u onom najgorem kontekstu. Njihova udruga poslodavaca je uhvacena kako krivotvori jednu vrst identifikatora koje inace prodaje sestrinska tvrtka tvrtke za koju mi u RH nesto radimo .. 
<BotaniCar> I onda ih prodaje, naravno
<SilverSpace> jelly: nema nis od kazne za Rosberga
<ivoks> lol
<ivoks> dobio sam na eurojackpotu
<ivoks> sitnicu, al ajde :)
<ivoks> nije pokrilo ni uplatu listica :D
<SilverSpace> ides
<ravilov> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8d-frdDISa4
<datase> YouTube: The Sound of Silence (On floppy and HDD) - 0:03:04 - 83,690 views - 457 likes / 10 dislikes
<jelly> ravilov: jel ima John Cageov 4'33" na floppyjima
<ravilov> nikad cuo za to pa googlao, koji je to k?
<ravilov> koja je poanta?
<ravilov> danas fakat bas bilo sta moze proc pod umjetnost
<BotaniCar> ^^^^^^
<ravilov> http://www.mup.hr/192345.aspx
<jelly> ravilov: znaci, nema?  Evo onda https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hUzI3Ui1Eok
<datase> YouTube: Death Metal Cover - John Cage 4'33 - 0:03:21 - 151,851 views - 2320 likes / 122 dislikes
<jelly> lik je dosta ubrzao stvar
<ravilov> svasta tebe odusevljava :p
<jaizza> http://www.news-bar.hr/vijesti/sport/mami-u-ikei-kupio-novi-dinamov-stadion
<ravilov> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8hwLHdBTQ7s
<datase> YouTube: Fun with a few 9V batteries. (244 of them) - 0:07:10 - 7,788,369 views - 41364 likes / 2381 dislikes
<ivoks> cek
<ivoks> http://www.mup.hr/192345.aspx
<ivoks> netko je u MUP-u ovo actually napisao
<BotaniCar> ivoks: kaj te muci u objavi ? Osim da je kriminalno djelo nebitno bilo kome osim klincima kojima su ovi ukrali WorldOfWarcraft zlato :)
<ivoks> BotaniCar: ne muci me nista; iznenadjen sam sto MUP uopce zna o cemu je rijec, a kamoli da ce nekoga kazniti jer je nekome drugome ukrao bodove u igrici :)
<BotaniCar> Istina :)
<BotaniCar> Bolje to , nego da love prave kriminalce :) 
<BotaniCar> ( /me u medjuvremenu formatira diskove na svim PCima s kojih je krao WoW zlato ) D:
<jelly> presao sam doma sa firefor 24esr na 31esr i zacudo nije se puno strgalo
<ivoks> shit
<ivoks> poceo sam topquotat
<jelly> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/classicthemerestorer/ vrati stari izgled i onda mi vertikalni tabovi https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/tabkit-2nd-edition/ rade
<ivoks> uh
<ivoks> tek kad sam instalirao ovaj dodatak za vertikalne tabove
<ivoks> tek sam tad skuzio koliko tabova imam :)
<jelly> mozes ih grupirati pa on ofarba svaku grupu drukcije
<jelly> i grupa se moze "minimizirat" da zauzima samo jedno mjesto
<ivoks> pih
<ivoks> zagreb - austin i natrag 630 eura
<jelly> http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2014/aug/24/robert-lustig-sugar-poison?CMP=EMCNEWEML6619I2
<obruT> secera ima u svemu zivom, u namirnicama za koje ne bi nikad rekao
<jelly> schweppes: 130g/L
<ivoks> vise nego coca cola :)
<jelly> da
<ivoks> moram prestati piti gin tonic :)
<jelly> trazi da bude s inkom...?
<ivoks> koja ima 120g/L? :)
<jelly> vjerojatno :-)
<ivoks>            (connect to fpzsmtp01.fpz.hr[161.53.97.8]:25: Connection timed out)
<ivoks> eh
<jelly> ok, 13g/100mL je bitter lemon.  tonic water je samo 9g/100mL
<darko> "schweppes: 130g/L"
<darko> wtf
<darko> :-OOO
<ivoks> bitter lemon je samo 13?
<ivoks> onda sam ok :)
<ivoks> i tonic je samo 9
<jelly> 13g na 100mL :-)
<ivoks> ah, fakat
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> dakle, isti kua
<ivoks> najbolje ne pit nista
<jelly> nod
<ivoks> pivo je pak jedan kruh po litri
<jelly> cisti gin ;-)
<ivoks> vino! prelazim na vino
 * jelly pije kavu i jegera sa strane
<jelly> u kavu stavim samo 5g ;-)
<ivoks> joj, ovi likovi...
<ivoks>  1. Why was this IP address sending spam?
<ivoks> 2. How was the problem fixed together with the date and time?
<ivoks> 3. How do you know this won’t happen again?
<ivoks> how do you know
<ivoks> i don't, fuckers
<jelly> 3. customer was told in stern language not to repeat this
<jelly> nama su najbolji majstori kojima rusi skrekaju password, mi postavimo neki random, podrska obavijesti korisnika, preporuci sto treba napraviti, i onda korisnikk vrati stari password
<jelly> (sad se istrazuje kako biti fasist i pamtiti zadnjih 5 passworda)
<ivoks> ma joj...
<ivoks> treba se maknut iz tog posla
<ivoks> ljudi su nevjerojatno glupi
<ivoks> pokusavam im objasniti da je bolje da lozinku zalijepe na ekran nego li da ju drze u mailu
<jelly> treba dati svima osobne iskaznice sa cipom i neka se autenticiraju preko toga umjesto preko passworda Abcd1234
<api984> pozz, dali netko moze komentirat ovu bash skriptu na tren… radi se o rotaciji diskova u baculi…. http://pastebin.com/1EbK5Ms9
<jelly> naime, ako password mora biti dug 8 znakova, imati bar jedno veliko slovo i brojku, cca 0.5% korisnika ce imati password Abcd1234
<jelly> ask me how I fucking know!
<ivoks> api984: rotacija diskova?
<api984> ivoks: da. smb wd cloud
<ivoks> to je RunBeforeBackup or smthng?
<api984> ivoks: fizicki ih kacim i skidam s mreze.. za offsite
<api984> ivoks: nop. kod mountanja u bacula kao storage device
<api984> ivoks: ova skripta se pokrece kod mountanja diska u baculi
<ivoks> aha, backupiras na CIFS
<api984> u SD deamonu
<api984> ivoks: jup
<api984> ivoks: kako nema nativne rotacije u baculi za FILE backup
<ivoks> ima
<api984> ivoks: danas sam stavio ovo na produkciju
<ivoks> slozis tri schedulera
<ivoks> jedan pon, drugi uto, treci sri, pa opet prvi, pa drugi...
<ivoks> :)
<api984> ivoks: hehe
<api984> ivoks: moze i tak da… 
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/dPvNbk
<api984> ivoks: ovaj mi je transparentan
<api984> ivoks: svaki backup radi drugi file.. use volume once
<ivoks> pa
<ivoks> bas i nije
<ivoks> u biti, ovo je lose
<api984> ivoks: tako da ako nema wdova na mrezi stavlja na synology
<ivoks> kad ces raditi restore bacula nece imati pojma odakle vuci, zar ne?
<api984> ivoks: bacula ce rec koji fajl treba
<api984> ivoks: onako kako je generiran u label formatu
<api984> ivoks: diskove mijenjam tjedno ne dnevno kao nekad
<api984> ivoks: kad je dnevno je kakada
<ivoks> i dalje ne kuzim kako mislis sjebavat baculu svaki put kad backupira
<ivoks> bolje ti je da bacula zna da backupira na razlicite medije
<ivoks> njoj u bazi pise da se file taj i taj nalazi na tom labelu
<api984> ivoks: bacula nece appendat na backup file… 3 diska ispod + synology je baculi jedan
<ivoks> a ovako ce ti joj za label pisati da je /srv/
<ivoks> a ti mijenjas sto se nalazi u /srv/
<ivoks> odnosno /media/backup ili kako si vec nazvao
<api984> nop label ide npr daily-xx-xx-xxxx-jobid
<ivoks> nije label problem
<ivoks> vec to sto bacula misli da je label daily-25-08-2014-1 u /media/backup/
<ivoks> a sljedeci utorak tog fajla tamo nece biti
<api984> ivoks: true
<ivoks> jer ti je na drugom disku
<api984> ivoks: jup
<api984> ivoks: probao tu foru
<api984> ivoks: kad bacula javi da ga nema onda u bconsole umount, stavis disk, ponovo mount kad vec restoras
<ivoks> a dobro, mozes i napikavat onda :)
<api984> ivoks: probao te fore. skuzio kak je zeznut
<ivoks> ja vise volim da to radi samo :)
<api984> ivoks: nemre sve automatikom LOL
<api984> ivoks: ja ne
<ivoks> moze, kako ne
<ivoks> hah
<api984> ivoks: ja volim rucno …. ali tak i onak moras trazit kaj treba restorat
<ivoks> jesi testirao sto se se desiti kada ti prodje retention period?
<api984> jos par naredbi za vjezbu ne skodi
<ivoks> bacula ce htjeti obrisati stari label
<ivoks> a nema ga
<ivoks> mislim da ce ti onda backup stati
<api984> ivoks: zast mislis obrisat… a kod purge volumea… 
<ivoks> da, kad prodje retention period, bacula drzi volume sve dok ima mjesta na disku
<api984> ivoks: nece brisat jer sam iskljucio te fore oko brisanja… 
<ivoks> kada mjesta ponestane, onda obrise stari volume
<api984> ivoks: to da
<ivoks> dakle, od bacula si napravio nista nego li rsync+tar+bz2 :)
<api984> ivoks: hehe…. ak nista drugo bar radi. 
<ivoks> to ti mislis da radi :)
<api984> ivoks: backup se vrti tako da je ok… 
<api984> ivoks: ove ostale stavi manualno 
<Mmike> jelly, svojevremeno se na flyu vrtio crackerjack, pa bi ti lockao account ako imas debiloidan password :0
<ivoks> to je recenica zbog koje ja trazim da neki ljudi dobiju otkaz
<ivoks> 'testirali smo, instalirali smo i sve je bilo ok'
<ivoks> nitko nije napravio long-term test, da vidi kako se to ponasa u praksi
<ivoks> niti je uopce probao koristiti aplikaciju
<api984> ivoks: kako god kad zapne ce se rijesit… nemam bolje ideje zasad… ovo je 3 konfa bacula sada…. 
<ivoks> kak nema...
 * jelly je prosao bar jedno 4-5 konfi TSM-a
<ivoks> mountas ih sve
<ivoks> i svaki dan/tjedan backupiras na drugi
<ivoks> ili mountas u RunBeforeJob
<ivoks> ali izmicati pod pod baculom je sigurna patnja kasnije
<ivoks> it's your call
<ivoks> jelly: jel ima keyboard shortcut za search tab?
<api984> ivoks: full backup mi je offsite
<api984> ivoks: jedan u koristenju. jedan offline sa strane… :D synology je hot spare ako nema slucajno diska na mrezi… 
<ivoks> api984: razumio sam ja to. samo se bojim da ces upoznati alat koji se zove bscan
<api984> ivoks: za kopanje po imageu ili extract iz imagea… 
<ivoks> bscan
<ivoks> If you find yourself using this program, you have probably done something wrong.
<api984> zasad vec god radim na isti nacin s USB diskovima na 1 serveru koji su shareani pod istim imenom kod rotacije… nisam imao problema s backupom i restoreom
<ivoks> super
<api984> ivoks: snalazim se koliko god mogu… 
<jelly> ivoks: ne znam, ne koristim ga toliko
<api984> ivoks: uvijek se moze bolje dapace… 
<api984> ivoks: drugu god mogu drugu konfu… ovo mi je hitno sada… 
<api984> ivoks: 25-Aug 17:00 ulfs02-sd JobId 13923: Wrote label to prelabeled Volume "UBRD-Daily-2014-08-25-13923" on device "UBRD" (/media/backup_r)
<api984> 25-Aug 17:00 ulfs02-dir JobId 13923: Volume used once. Marking Volume "UBRD-Daily-2014-08-25-13923" as Used.
<api984> zasad ispod haube mountao mrezni disk koji mu je bio dostupan…. 
<api984> ivoks: dali ima fora da ponovo backup ako je failed
<api984> npr ako disk ispadne ili nest recimo
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ry3NzkAOo3s
<datase> YouTube: Brigitte Gabriel gives FANTASTIC answer to Muslim woman claiming all Muslims are portrayed badly » T - 0:04:52 - 1,007,718 views - 5696 likes / 453 dislikes
<api984> pozz
<api984> pozz
<ivoks> 'these are times when we take political corectness and throw it in the garbage'
 * Mmike je rekao da ce prodicati kuran, navodno je kratak
<Mmike> vele da tamo pise da moras ubit nevjernika
<Mmike> ono, moras
<ravilov> rekla-kazala :p
<Mmike> ravilov, nisam znao da si i islamists? :)
<Mmike> islamist
<Mmike> previse fakin tabova
<Mmike> previse
<ravilov> islamistitis?
<Mmike> islamitits :)
<ravilov> pa nisam, zasto bi bio?
<ravilov> samo kazem da i na plotu svasta pise
<ravilov> ali neces znat za sigurno dok ne provjeris :)
<Mmike> osh rec da u bibliji ne pise da zene treba kamenovat?
<Mmike> da, bibliju sam procitao pol starog zavjeta
<Mmike> vele da je novi zavjet urnebesno dosadan
<Mmike> stari je pun koljacine i bluda i svakojakih sranja :)
<ravilov> pa nije to roman
<Mmike> stari zavjet skoro da i je
<Mmike> metnuo sam si tabove lijevo
<Mmike> neznam kaj da mislim o tome, fali mi popis kanala dolje :D
<Mmike> kupio sam si novi stolac, Ikea Markus
<ravilov> pa vrati ih onda, i smanji im broj
<jelly-home> Mmike: pazi, kuran nije autentican ako ne citas na izvornom jeziku
<jelly-home> to je cca 2. - 3. linija obrane ako velis da pisu bedastoce
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4MMU5p485v8
<datase> YouTube: Ludi Bosanci se Å¡amaraju HAHAHA - 0:02:57 - 108,132 views - 522 likes / 57 dislikes
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jel to sa rupicastom mrezom na naslonu 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, da
<Mmike> jelly, da, al', mislim
<Mmike> pise -                                                             ok je ubiti nevjernika
<Mmike> naravno
<Mmike> moras ga prvo probati preoboratiti
<Mmike> objasniti mu
<Mmike> i to sve
<Mmike> al' na kraju ako ne uspujes
<Mmike> ubit!
<Mmike> vfddvfffffsge
<Mmike> to moj sin veli 'dobro vecer'
<jelly-home> Mmike: a ak si bio vjernik pa vise ne zelis biti... nije dobro :-)
<ravilov> jel i u kuranu pise tak s puno razmaka? ili je to zato sto se cita zdesna nalijevo? :)
<Mmike> ugl
<Mmike> biblija je puna sranja
<Mmike> al' je nekako temeljna 'misao': 'budi tolerantan'
<ravilov> pa ti bi i pop mogao postat :p
<Mmike> vfbhnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnc6ty7d
<Mmike> ma katolici mi se gade
<Mmike> onak, bas mi se gade
<Mmike> a muslimani
<Mmike> ne znam nista o njima u biti
<Mmike> osim ovog sto je sad aktualno
<Mmike> pa reko, da se informiram :)
<ravilov> Mmike, ako ti se katolici ili bilo koji drugi ljudi gade, onda definitivno nisi vjernik, jer - nisi tolerantan
<Mmike> mogu skuzit da netko voli perl
<Mmike> (jer ne zna nista drugo)
<Mmike> i da mu je firefox ok
<Mmike>  (bez dodataka)
<Mmike> ali ne mogu skuzit da brijes da postoji bog
<Mmike> koji je krator svega
<Mmike> koji je dosao s nekih 10 zapovjedi
<Mmike> i sad nesto ti kao moras
<jelly-home> ravilov: ne moras biti tolerantan da bi bio vjernik
<Mmike> sorry, ne mogu
<ravilov> Mmike, ne moras, to meni nece nista promijenit :p
<Mmike> ravilov, eh, sorry
<Mmike> nisam znao da si ti katolik
<ravilov> nisam katolik
<ravilov> ali sam vjernik
<Mmike> ...?
<jelly-home> Mmike: zato imas patcheve na stari zavjet, koji se zovu novi zavjet i koji reinterpretiraju tih 10 zapovijedi i sve ostalo
<Mmike> ne podrazumjevam da su vjernici iskljucivo katolici
<Mmike> nego si ti stur, pa trazim 'more info' :)
<weshmashian> patchevi :)))
<ravilov> pa trazis na zaobilazan nacin onda :p
<Mmike> jelly-home, aha, sorry. patchevi, znaci, daju sm isao :)
 * weshmashian mrzi puppet
<Mmike> ravilov, pa dobro, jebote, de reci slovo-dva vise o svojoj vjeri :)
<Mmike> dete mi neda da tipkam :)))
<jelly-home> patchevi dopunjuju znacenje u novim okolnostima
<Mmike> mice mi ruke s    tas12ta2ture:)
<ravilov> necu, bas mi je fora ovako - ili katolik ili totalna nepoznanica :)
<Mmike> weshmashian, :) 
<Mmike> ravilov, ok, krscanin :)
<Mmike> stujes krizeve iperl :)
<ravilov> tako je
<jelly-home> stari zavjet je hrpa prica koje su bile korisne za potlacena i porobljena plemena kojima je Bog donosio pravdu, ako treba ognjem i macem
<Mmike> jelly-home, to ti sad fakat opravdavas smisao postojanja toga svega?
<jelly-home> Mmike: velim nacin na koji citanje toga ima smisla
<Mmike> nema smisla
<Mmike> nikakvog
<SilverSpace> lol stream tekme na youtube bez ikakvih reklama i trzanja real madrid vs cordoba
<Mmike> osim da te indoktrinira
<jelly-home> ako ne zelis da bude smisla, onda ga ni nece bit
<Mmike> upitan je intelekt onoga kome to ima smisla
<Mmike> ne kazem da ga nema
<Mmike> al'
<Mmike> sumnjivo je :)
<jelly-home> s takve pozicije nema smisla bas ni raspravljati
<Mmike> upravo tako
<ravilov> Mmike, cisto znatizelja - jesi ti od onih sto popije lijek pa sjedne i ceka da primijeti djelovanje, ili popije tabletu za spavanje pa sjedne i ceka da vidi kak ce zaspat? :)
<Mmike> jedino sto me frustrira da hrpa para koju dajem za poreze odlazi crkvi
<Mmike> Crkvi, stovise
<ravilov> to nema veze sa vjerom ni Bogom, to ima veze s ovom drzavom
<Mmike> ravilov, ja sam od onih sto pojedu ramstek i onda cekaju biftek :0
<jelly-home> ak mi velis da sam debil zato sto mi to ima smisla, onda jebiga
<Mmike> jelly-home, pa, nisam to rekao. rekao sam da mi je upitak tvoj intelekt, ako ti to ima smisla.
<Mmike> brb, moram oprat dete
<jelly-home> a sta znaci "upitan intelekt", onda
<ravilov> isto go*no drugo pakovanje
<ravilov> ne ide ti ovo bas najbolje, Mmike :p
<ravilov> ne mozes citat kontroverznu literaturu ocekivajuci da ce potvrdit tvoja vec postojeca uvjerenja
<SilverSpace> cuj kontraverznu :)
<ravilov> wat
<jelly-home> ravilov: mozes, al nes bit ni pametniji ni gluplji od tog 
<ravilov> jelly-home, da, mozes, i na kraju ces zakljucit da ista nema bas nikakvog smisla i da je smece jer eto nije u skladu s tvojim uvjerenjima
<Mmike> jelly-home, to znaci da je upitan. Ne znaci da ga nema.
<Mmike> ma kakva moja uvjerenja
<Mmike> pise - ubi nevjernika
<Mmike> kakva fakin uvjerenja?
<jelly-home> da ne velim da je vecini odraslih ljudi tesko promijeniti uvjerenja sto god citali, gledali, slusali ili vidjeli svojim ocima
<ravilov> Mmike, to ko da si rekao "nisam rekao da si glup, ali mislim da jesi" :D
<Mmike> jelly-home, erm, prije nego sto ispadnem totalni prasac - ti si katolik?
<jelly-home> Mmike: ne, niti krscanin
<Mmike> ravilov, upravo sam objasnio da nije
<Mmike> ravilov, al tvoj intelekt je sad isto upitan ako to ne kuzis :D
<SilverSpace> ne ubi bliznjega svoga
<ravilov> nda
<Mmike> jelly-home, phew :) 
<ravilov> svi smo mi inferiorni, Mmike :p
<Mmike> jelly-home, ali ti biblija ima smisla?
<Mmike> ravilov, jesmo! ljudi smo, jebiga.
<SilverSpace> ali mozes daljnjega njihovog
<ravilov> ne Mmike, inferiorni smo u odnosu na glorious tebe
<Mmike> ah, to dvojim
<jelly-home> Mmike: da, ali ne svi dijelovi jednako
<Mmike> kuzim ja tvoj osjecaj manje vrijednosti, al' to je samo strah
<ravilov> pa ako sumnjas u tudji intelekt, onda znaci da vjerujes da si ti pametniji
<Mmike> neka te to ne sputava
<jelly-home> again -- patches ;-)
<Mmike> jelly-home, znaci, u sustini, brijes da je katolicki nauk, u globalu ok, i da Crkva, u biti, radi pozitivne stvari?
<ravilov> jedna od glavnijih misli biblije je - svi ljudi su jednaki, nikad ne pretpostavljaj ni ne ponasaj se kao da si bolji ili iznad nekog drugog
<Mmike> ravilov, osim ako si homoseksualac :) 
<Mmike> ravilov, onda ti je mjesto u paklu, odmah!
<ravilov> aha... to nije do tebe ni do ikog drugog covjeka
<Mmike> ravilov, ne kontam
<ravilov> imas ti jos puno zganaca za pojest, Mmike ;)
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> znaci, kad ti brijes da si iznad drugih, to je ok? :)
<jelly-home> Mmike: u globalu da, ne ide u sasvim krivom smjeru i koliko god ta Crkva imala problema, jos uvijek mislim da ima veze s Onim gore
<Mmike> jelly-home, erm... 'onim gore'?
<jelly-home> sa Bogom
<jelly-home> ili s nekim ko radi za Njega
<ravilov> Mmike, ne brijem da sam iznad ikoga, svi su jednaki po pravima i potencijalu, ali to ne znaci da svi znaju i razumiju jednako
<Mmike> kad kazes 'Bog', podrazumjevas istog u obliku kako to krscani briju? Sveto trojstvo, i to sve?
<jelly-home> Mmike: ne bas
<Mmike> jelly-home, shto ne? :)
<Mmike> em ti sve, na laptopu mi lxc na ext4 sa overlayfsom rade zvjerski, na destkopu se teli sve k'o da u firefoxu to pokrecem
<ravilov> bas sam se pitao kad ce tema opet na neku sto ima veze s kanalom :)
<Mmike> ravilov, osim sto nisu. Nikako nismo svi jednaki. Ja, recimo, ne mogu odpedalirati 250 km u jednom cugu, obruT vjerojatno moze.
<jelly-home> Mmike: sto da?
<ravilov> Mmike, rekoh po potencijalu, ne po mogucnostima
<ravilov> Mmike, ti bi to isto mogao da se potrudis i ulozis truda
<ravilov> treninzi itd
<Mmike> a potencijal i mogucnosti su razlicite rijeci - kako? :)
<Mmike> ne bi
<Mmike> mozda bih mogao 150 km
<Mmike> ali ne bih mogao 250 km
<ravilov> da
<ravilov> sve izgleda nemoguce prije nego to napravis :)
<Mmike> jelly-home, nadao sam se da ces koje slovo vise o tome kako 'dozivljavas Njega'.
<Mmike> ravilov, neke stvari jednostavno ne mozes. Slijep covjek ne vidi, jebiga. To je realnost. Govoriti slijepcu da smo 'svi isti' je licemjerno za popizdit.
<Mmike> NMI - dete prat
<ravilov> Mmike, zasto te odjednom zanima tko u sta vjeruje i kako shvaca svijet i postojanje? mene su lijepo naucili - "your walk with Jesus is yours and yours alone"
<Mmike> pa, diskutiramo
<ravilov> Mmike, to sto slijepac ne vidi ne znaci da nije sposoban napraviti velike stvari u zivotu
<Mmike> o tome kako crkva nema smisla, osim da narod cini tulavijima
<ravilov> po tome smo isti
<ravilov> Mmike, ne, o tome TI pricas :p
<Mmike> ravilov, to nisam nit rekao (da je slijepac nesposoban za velike stvar). Zasto brijes da sam to rekao?
<ravilov> i *TO* je tvoje vec uvjerenje o kojem sam pricao
<ravilov> da crkva nema smisla
<ravilov> i ako ces se slijepo drzat toga, onda ti nikakvo stivo nece pomoc
<jelly-home> Mmike: to se uglavnom ne usudim objasnjavat bilo kome, jer cu ili prepricavat rijeci koje nisu moje bez da stojim iza njih, ili cu krenuti razmisljati o tome i ubedirati se bezveze
<ravilov> jelly-home, bolje zivjet u iluziji?
<ravilov> Mmike, pa ne priznajes da su svi isti i svi imaju isti potencijal, kazes da je slijepac inferioran jer je slijep
<Mmike> jelly-home, well, mozemo na pivce onda ovih dana, pa popricati o tome
<ravilov> jer uz pivce se nemoguce ubedirat :p
<jelly-home> nema od toga koristi
<Mmike> ravilov, yup, slijepac je inferioran jer je slijep. Ne moze biti snajperist, da ga jebes.
<Mmike> jelly-home, zasto mislis?
<ravilov> Mmike, to su tvoja uvjerenja i shvacanja, ne znam zasto ih stalno tako nameces
<ravilov> em je crkva beskorisna, em je slijepac inferioran, em Bog ne postoji, em je sve prijevara za lakoumne...
<Mmike> ravilov, cek, tvoje je shvacanje da slijep covjek moze biti snajperist ako si da dovoljno truda? 
<ravilov> i tako je i ne moze biti nikako drugacije
<Mmike> moze biti, dakako da moze biti. Nazalost, nije. Svjet nam pokazuje da nije.
<ravilov> opet, tvoja opazanja i tvoja formirana shvacanja
<ravilov> ne svacija
<jelly-home> Mmike: ukratko, nema koristi da ti pricam basne ako ih se sam ne drzim
<ravilov> evo bas gledam reklamu, kaze "mislite da vidite i poznajete realnost, ali zapravo vidite i poznajete aproksimaciju realnosti koju vam pruza vas ograniceni mozak"
<ravilov> (reklama za brain games)
<Mmike> jelly-home, nisu to basne, nego drugaciji pogled na svijet. Mozda kazes nesto sto me natjera da promjenim misljenje, mozda ja kazem nesto sto natjera tebe. U svakom slucaju mislim da je zanimljivo diskutirati s ljuidima o stvarima koje te se na ovaj ili onaj nacin ticu.
<Mmike> ravilov, ae. A ograniceni mozak uzme krunicu i nada se da ce proc ispit, jer je, eto, jos i misu platio :)
<jelly-home> Mmike: nema to veze s pogledom na svijet
<Mmike> Pa, ima, u mom kontekstu. 
<ravilov> Mmike, opet pricas o vlastitoj percepciji i o tome kako to funkcionira u tvojoj neposrednoj okolici (ie. u ovoj drzavi)
<jelly-home> gleda se unutra, ne na "svijet"
<Mmike> unutra, kao, u sebe?
<Mmike> ravilov, ti imas drugacija iskustva?
<ravilov> Mmike, vidis, sve sto si dosad rekao daje do znanja da se arogantno smatras boljim od mnogih
<ravilov> konkretno, od svih ovih lakovjernih vjernika
<ravilov> jer je sve ostalo jednostavno glupost i opijum za mase
<Mmike> pa nije li?
<Mmike> pitam, imas li drugo iskustsvo?
<ravilov> da, imam
<Mmike> ti ne odgovaras nego udri po meni 'ti si arogantan'
<jelly-home> Mmike: recimo ovako; kad percipiras dijete i zenu kao dio sebe, kad te boli nesto ako njima nije dobro, kad ces se odreci sna, novaca, i starih zelja da bi im bilo bolje, u tom smjeru lezi Bog
<ravilov> da nemam, ne bi bio vjernik
<Mmike> jer se, valjda, usudjujem tipkati o tome
<Mmike> ravilov, ali, naravno, zadrzat ces ih za sebe, jer, ja, nevjernik, nisam dostojan toga da mi kazes koju o tome?
<ravilov> no iskreno, ne da mi se pisat o mojoj percepciji jer ne znam dobro objasnit a ti si prezatvorena uma
<jelly-home> Mmike: bar se tak meni cini :-)
<ravilov> Mmike, ne, vecim dijelom jer ne znam dobro objasnit, a ne da mi se bit omalovazavan
<Mmike> jelly-home, brijem da to nije Bog. Tj, da je 'Bog' potpuno krivi termin za to.
<Mmike> ravilov, ja se ispricavam, nisam mislio omalovazavati nikoga
<Mmike> ali
<jelly-home> Mmike: nisam ni rekao da je to to
<Mmike> tako je ispalo :/
<jelly-home> rekao sam u tom smjeru
<Mmike> s druge strane mene omalovazavaju svaki dan jer se usudim pobuniti protiv crkvenog svakodnevnog terora
<ravilov> Mmike, da, jbg, direktno ili indirektno omalovazavas svakoga cija se percepcija i/ili uvjerenja ne poklapaju s tvojima
<ravilov> Mmike, to je njihova sramota, nije razlog da ti isto to radis drugima ;)
<jelly-home> Mmike: osnovna empatija prema drugom bicu je nekakva pocetna tocka
<jelly-home> Mmike: ili kako bi krscani rekli, "ljubi bliznjega svoga"
<jelly-home> hrpa stvari u Bibliji su jezgrovite, sture formule
<Mmike> yup, biblija je generalno ok
<jelly-home> (also, hrpa drugih stvari su totalno smece)
<Mmike> 'ne lazi' , 'ne kradi', 'ne ubi' i to 
<Mmike> pozitivna brija
<Mmike> al'
<Mmike> eto, primjer, jebem mu :)
<Mmike> znaci, danas katolicka crkva ima najveci doseg medju ljudima na svijetu
<jelly-home> ne lazi, ne kradi i sl. sve slijedi iz ovog gore
<Mmike> jer je katolikoa najjvise
<Mmike> e sad
<Mmike> imamo afriku, i AIDS
<Mmike> i imamo prezervative koji sprijece aids samo tako 
<Mmike> i katolicka crkva, umjesto da kaze 'ajte ljudi, kondome na pimpeke'
<Mmike> ne, oni uce ljude da je to 'nono'
<Mmike> a imaju mogucnost, NA BRZINU, neuk puk 'izvesti na pravi put'
<Mmike> bar u tom kontekstu
<Mmike> zasto to ne naprave?
<jelly-home> tu crkva debelo grijesi i terba im pun kurac vremena da priznaju da su u krivu
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> kao sto im je trebalo pun kurac da skuze da spaljivanje vjestica nije bas neka fora
<Mmike> brb
<ravilov> Mmike, sve se dogadja s razlogom, crkva jasno kaze da je apstinencija sasvim dobra i prihvatljiva kontracepcija, ako neki narod nece, onda je sam sebi odredio sudbinu i to je njima na volju
<ravilov> da, globalno gledajuci, slucajnosti zapravo ne postoje
<jelly-home> ravilov: ajmo onda zabraniti kontracepciju ovdje, pa ce biti jos gore, imat ces pobacaje
<ravilov> ovdje? mislis u .hr?
<ravilov> crkva ne dopusta ni pobacaje btw
<ravilov> ne mozes se karat jer te eto zasvrbilo a onda ne prihvatit odgovornost za to
<jelly-home> ne dopusta ni pre-marital jebavanje, pa se to ipak desava
<ravilov> pa da, svasta se dogadja sto prema crkvi ne bi trebalo
<ravilov> i sta sad?
<jelly-home> neke opcije se bez puno muke prepoznaju kao manje zlo; besplatna kontracepcija u zemlji sa puno STD-a je cisti dobitak
<ravilov> ljudi su nesavrseni, ali to je njihova odluka, zasto bi crkva morala ista forsirat?
<jelly-home> zato sto je to manje zlo.
<darko> sexxx je ZLO
<jelly-home> ravilov: zasto crkva radi ista?
<darko> ko se sexa, gorijet ce u mukama
<ravilov> jelly-home, da nauci ljude koji ne znaju i pokaze im da postoji i drugi nacin
<ravilov> dalje je na ljudima samima
<ravilov> hoce li ili nece
<ravilov> crkva nema sta forsirat
<ravilov> ni bilo tko drugi, btw
<jelly-home> ravilov: i zasto im ne pokaze da ako se vec jebavaju kao sto je evidentno sljucaj, bolje je bar u 70% slucajeva ne dobiti STD, i imati vise sanse biti koristan clan zajednice?
<jelly-home> mozda je bolje da se svi razbole i budu nesposobni za rad i da je pomoc nuzno potrebna, umjesto da budu malo vise samodostatni?
<jelly-home> short-term gain je totalno evidentan
<ravilov> jelly-home, ne, vec sam ti objasnio - apstinencija je isto opcija, to sto se ljudi nisu u stanju toga drzat je do njih samih
<jelly-home> po toj logici, crkva treba maknuti svu ostalu pripomoc, skole, zajednice, jer se nema sta forsirat
<ravilov> sto se bilo cime od toga forsira?
<ravilov> tu je ako zatreba, ali nitko te ne tjera koristit bilo sta od toga
<jelly-home> forsira se edukacija, razvoj
<ravilov> edukaciju ne forsira crkva
<ravilov> razvoj... je presiroka tema
<jelly-home> ravilov: doslovno ista stvar je sa besplatnim kondomima.  
<jelly-home> niko te ne tjera da ih koristis, ali ce te educirati o posljedicama i razlikama
<ravilov> jelly-home, znas li uopce porijeklo crkvinog neprihvacanja kondoma kao kontraceptivne metode?
<jelly-home> ne
<ravilov> pa saznaj mozda ;)
<jelly-home> zasto?  
<ravilov> pa mozda ti bude jasnije zasto crkva ne radi to sto ti mislis da bi trebala
<ravilov> ta tema je inace jedna od kontroverzi medju raznim krscanskim denominacijama
<jelly-home> crkva revidira stavove s vremena na vrijeme
<ravilov> ok
<jelly-home> a dok se oni domisle da u ovom slucaju, u ovom trenutku, kondomi predstavljaju manje zlo, u medjuvremenu se zahvaceni ljudi mogu, jelte
<ravilov> jel ti to mene uporno ne cujes svaki put kad spomenem apstinenciju? :P
<jelly-home> ja cujem, ali stanje stvari je da ne mozes nagovoriti ljude na apstinenciju jer se radi o needuciranim tinejdzerima i adolescentima
<jelly-home> ako crkvi nije jasno da ce se 80% tinedjzera jebavat jer mogu, onda crkva nema kontakta sa stanjem stvari
<ravilov> i opet... crkva nije tu da sprijeci stvari da se dogadjaju, bile stvari dobre ili lose
<ravilov> crkva je tu da pouci one koji imaju volje slusati
<jelly-home> indeed, i vise bi dobra napravila da djecu pouci kako navuci gumicu
<ravilov> (opce je poznato da ni najbolji ucitelj ne moze nauciti ucenika koji ne zeli nauciti)
<ravilov> jelly-home, to nije posao crkve, takva nauka je posao seksualne edukacije, u skoli ili doma ili gdje vec
<SilverSpace> kakve sad veze ima gumica i crkva 
<jelly-home> hahaha
<ravilov> SilverSpace, pa ne znam, eto pitaj jelly-home
<jelly-home> ravilov: crkvi je posao omoguciti da se odvija Bozja volja u monotono rastucem obujmu 
<ravilov> er, ok...
<ravilov> jelly-home, crkva (i religija) ima metode kako se kloniti losih ili opasnih stvari, te se metode mozda ne poklapaju sa opceprihvacenim "brzinskim" mjerama za kontrolu situacije, ali to nije problem crkve
<jelly-home> to je veliki problem crkve, ali slazem se da zbrzano djelovanje moze napraviti vise stete nego koristi
<jelly-home> no dobro, mozda crkva misli da je bolje nigere pustiti da krepaju
<jelly-home> </troll>
<jelly-home> ... jer efektivno se desava to
<ravilov> to ti je ko da ja recimo propagiram redovite treninge i pazljiv nutricionizam kao put do cilja "zelim bit velik i jak", a ti onda kazes zasto ne promoviram steroide i ostale metode za pumpanje jer brze djeluju od ove moje "zastarjele" metode
<ravilov> ako hoces do cilja PRAVIM putem, ocekuje se i od tebe stanovito zalaganje, nema precica
<ravilov> zalaganje i disciplina*
<jelly-home> ravilov: ok.  Ajmo pretpostaviti da su kondomi stetni.  Sto ce se desiti u Zambiji ako djeca pocnu koristiti u postotku jednaku kolicinu kontracepcije kao u Hrvatskoj?
<jelly-home> a) bit ce manje djece b) bit ce zdraviji -> c) dulje ce zivjeti
<ravilov> da, dulje ce zivjeti u grijehu :p
<jelly-home> za razliku od sad?
<ravilov> sad zive kratko i umiru mladi od vlastite gluposti, pa im mozda u zadusnom zivotu prodje spika "mlad i glup, nisam znao"
<jelly-home> i bolje od toga je da jos i naprave dijete koje ce imati jednako lose uvjete?
<ravilov> jelly-home, zaboravljas da je glavni posao crkve zapravo zadusni zivot, to ne ukljucuje uvijek produzenje ovosvjetskog zivota
<jelly-home> ravilov: a nikome nije palo na pamet da mozda AIDS skracuje zivot dovoljno da dio te djece ne stigne emocionalno odrasti i shvatiti sto je mozda grijeh a sto nije?
<ravilov> nikad ne znas, mozda je tom djetetu sudjeno da unatoc losim uvjetima napravi nesto sto ce dovesti do promjena? opet, sve se dogadja s razlogom
<SilverSpace> jebo ih rar 
<SilverSpace> i zapakiravanje titlova u rar
<ravilov> jelly-home, u tom slucaju nije im sudjeno, ja se osobno ne usudim sumnjati u Veliki Plan jer smatram da nisam dorastao
<jelly-home> ravilov: akcija i neakcija crkve u odredjenim slucajevima je crkvi na dusu, i mislim da u konkretnom primjeru radi veliku stetu ("cine grijeh") prema tekucoj i n+1 generaciji dusa tamo
<jelly-home> naime Plan nije crkvin nego Njegov 
<ravilov> da, Plan je Njegov, a crkva je tu kao (relativno nesavrsen) mediator
<jelly-home> cak i okorjeli ateisti vide da interpretacija crkve u konkretnom slucaju steka
<ravilov> u crkvi sluze ljudi koji su isto tako gresnici kao i svi mi, nisu savrseni
<ravilov> okorjeli ateisti? lol, pa oni su uvijek prvi koji ce uvijek sumnjat u sve sta crkva radi ili ne radi :)
<jelly-home> mislim da i laiku vrijedi sumnjati u ono sto crkva radi
<ravilov> to je ok, to je tvoje pravo
<jelly-home> duznost.
<ravilov> osobno nisam katolik i ne pripadam katolickoj crkvi, iz dosta slicnih razloga
<ravilov> ali jesam krscanin
<ravilov> kao sto sam vec rekao
<ravilov> inace kad kazem "crkva radi i uci ovako i onako" mislim na bilo koju (pretezno krscansku) ustanovu, ne nuzno na hrvatsku ili katolicku ili pravoslavnu ili bilo koju konkretnu crkvu
<ravilov> religijsku ustanovu*
<ravilov> s tim da je "ustanova" ovdje jako nespretan termin
<jelly-home> najgore se svadjaju sektasi koji su po uvjerenjima najblizi :>
<ravilov> pa da, jer su tako bliski da ih jako razljuti ta jedna mala razlika :p
<ravilov> ako su dvije osobe po uvjerenjima slicne, velika je vjerojatnost da ce se medjusobno pokusat uvjeravat i "preobratit"
<ravilov> s druge strane, ako su im uvjerenja dovoljno razlicita, veca je vjerojatnost da ce odustat i odmahnut i rec "mah, propao slucaj"
<ravilov> ugl
<ravilov> moram ic zderat nesto
<davor> ne mogu vjerovati da su Michael Corleone i Tony Montana isti glumac, Alpaćino nije normalan
<SilverSpace> tko su ti 
<davor> kum i scarface
<davor> odande
<SilverSpace> nijedno ni drugo nisam gledao 
<Mmike> uh oh
<Mmike> 140/90
<Mmike> rekao bih da je to visok tlak :)
<jelly-home> ako imas 50 godina onda je normalan ;-)
<davor> preporučam, SilverSpace 
<davor> toplo
<ravilov> http://theoatmeal.com/comics/dishwasher
#ubuntu-hr 2014-08-26
<rut> dj
<jelly-home> dj jazzy jeff
<jelly-home> kak mogu vidit kad je 46.188.128.0/17 dodijeljen tekucem vlasniku HT-u
<jelly-home> https://stat.ripe.net/docs/data_api/#AllocationHistory
<jelly-home> Aug 24 08:07:22 geometar sshd[14708]: Invalid user hitler from 111.68.107.82
<ravilov> pih, ja dobivam samo root
<BotaniCar> kak sam ja blesav ( skoro sam okrivio yum, ali glavni debil sam ja): pocnem sinoc od clamav-a dobijati lude greske , ne moze logirati blabla. Ispostavilo se da sam yum-u dao vise od jednog repozitorija koji sadrzi clamav, u jednom se clamav-ov user zoe clam, u drugom clamav. Yum si je sinoc odlucio da povuce instalaciju iz drugog repoa - jer je novija :) 
<BotaniCar> I, narafski, nema permissione da dela :9
<BotaniCar> Di se takve razlike prijavljuju, u jedan repo, oba, ili jednostavno jedan repo izbacim iz upotrebe ?
<jelly-home> ak su oba repozitorija napravljena da rade na istoj distri... onda... ih posaljes sve u neku stvar i koristis distru koja ima clamav po defaultu
<jelly-home> ^_^
<jelly-home> mozda yum ima nesto kao apt pinning da odredis da ti clamav smije dolaziti iz tocno odredjenog repozitorija
<jelly-home> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7NZ04BG7TfA
<datase> YouTube: PET SHOP BOYS - Go west - 0:04:53 - 4,158,050 views - 9062 likes / 362 dislikes
<BotaniCar> jelly: ima nesto kao pinning i imam opciju da jedan repo posaljem u materinu. Mislio sam da bi bilo korektno da jednog od njih upozorim da mu se naming konvencija razlikuje , no ne znam kojeg ( u pitanju su rpmforge i epel repoi )
<jelly-home> obojcu, pa neka se dogovore
<BotaniCar> Jer, ponuda paketa im se razlikuje, i krajnjem korisniku IMO ne bi smjelo biti bed imati oba ukljucena bez d**anja po pinningu
<BotaniCar> Posteno, thx
<jelly-home> EPEL mi se doima blize distri, ali rpmforge ima duzu povijest
<BotaniCar> Usput, kak ja volim svoje intel servere :) Juce sam kukao kak mi se petina ovih novih velikih diskova poraspadala unutar 14 dana rada, recovery raidova na intel serverima mi je gotov, recovery na supermicruljama ce ( tako mi pishe)  trajati jos 11h :) Zivjeli kontroleri 
<jelly-home> krajnji korisnik ionako mora znati da mijesanje puno repozitorija ima lose posljedice 
<jelly-home> velikih diskova?
<BotaniCar> jelly: slazem se s svim, ali ovakve poslijedice bi trebale biti lake za izbjeci uz malo sanity checkiranja 
<BotaniCar> nda, nakupovali 20 WD red diskova, pljuga zesca su 
<BotaniCar> ( 2Tb svi )
<BotaniCar> *TB
<ravilov> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=860653320617924
<jelly-home> ti bi trebali kakti bit a-ok
<BotaniCar> Mozda jesu, na uzorku od 20 diskova 4 su gecrk nakon tjedan dana rada, gdje je jedini pravi rad bio inicijalni build polja, nakon toga su imali umalo_nikakav IO
<jelly-home> al vidio sam i na wd forumima da su se ljudi zalili
<jelly-home> naravoucenije: prvih tjedan dana im _moras_ dati IO, da prije crknu
<jelly-home> sata se ionako vozi samo u raid6 upravo zato sto rebuild traje grozno
<BotaniCar> Morao sam na godisnji, da nije bilo tako, prvo bi mi lezali tjedan dana u testnom kavezu. Ovak sam ih gurnuo unutra, pustio da rade i naputio asistenta da gleda jel polje ima dovoljno spare diskova dok me nema :)
<jelly-home> ili u nekoj drugoj kombinaciji ako ti downtime i podaci nisu jako bitni
<jelly-home> moj jedini wd red doma radi, da kucnem u drvo
<BotaniCar> Imam takve klijente da nikad ne znam kaj mi je bitno :) Osim dok nekaj ne radi, onda je *bas to* bitno :) 
<jelly-home> bitni su oni koji najvise placaju ;-)
<BotaniCar> ravilov: ovo je za australiju nekaj ? 
 * BotaniCar nods at jelly
<ravilov> za bilo gdje
<BotaniCar> Ma, zapeo mi za uho ovaj detalj s "nothing touches the ground" , pre izvrsna je 
<BotaniCar> "mali novac je uvijek malinovac"
 * jelly-home upvotes anything named 440
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kukdDfiOv5E
<datase> YouTube: Apollo 440 - Krupa - 0:04:03 - 112,005 views - 653 likes / 7 dislikes
<api984> jutro
<BotaniCar> http://www.cnet.com/news/scientists-achieve-reliable-quantum-teleportation-for-the-first-time/ # quantum computing !! :
<jelly-home> https://imgur.com/gallery/73jck ne-kvantni ananas
<markosejic> d jutro
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: fuck teleportation, da li to omogucava ftl komunikaciju!
<jelly-home> ah, o tome se i radi
<markosejic> botanicar jelly pozz
<BotaniCar> bok markosejic
<BotaniCar> jelly-home: my thoughts exactly 
<obruT> quantum computig je sranje, to ce nas unistit
<BotaniCar> obruT: mozes pojasniti ?
<jelly-home> obruT: nadajmo se da hoce :-)
<obruT> BotaniCar: s kvantima se ne smije zajebavat :)
<BotaniCar> *gasp* Ti se zezas
<jaizza> dobro jutro radni narode
<BotaniCar> Jacamaca! 
<BotaniCar> Ima nacina da kao non-root napravim trim nad nekom particijom ?
<jelly-home> non-likely
<jaizza> prrrrrrrrrrrrrr?
<jelly-home> zapravo, ovisi koji je API za trim
<BotaniCar> :( imam neke android divajse kojima bi fstrim dobro dosao, no nemam roota
<jelly-home> mozda ti je dosta samo rw permission na device?
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: nadji roota
<BotaniCar> jelly-home: Probat cu, oboje predlozeno
<jelly-home> also, interni flash cesto nije obican block device
<BotaniCar> sve 5, htio bi fstrimnuti /data, "svi" to preporucaju da se smanji lag na uredjajima koji su duze u upotrebi, no pretpostavlja da imam roota
<BotaniCar> Tam di imam roota sam probao, fakat pomaze
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> i noc
<jaizza> komad!
<Mmike> bleh
<Mmike> amis ipak ne daje optiku u spanskom :(
<Mmike> tuga je pregolema
<BotaniCar> Bitnije: 'el prodaju burek koji je vrijedan svog imena , negdje u Spanskom ?
<Mmike> Jos bitnije: Tko mi ukro kavu?!
<ravilov> zeludac
<Mmike> hm
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj imas kravu 
<BotaniCar> Ocito nema, netko drugi ju sad ima 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jesi gledao utrku 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kravu?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jesam
<Mmike> super mi je ta staza
<SilverSpace> da
<BotaniCar> Mmike: oteli su ti kravu ? Jeben im ***** ! Krivim transformere ( https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IvqkmbYlciQ ) 
<datase> YouTube: Ajs Nigrutin ft Crux - Krave (Album Kajmak i Katran) - 0:02:59 - 68,644 views - 269 likes / 5 dislikes
<SilverSpace> i namomente utrka bila i zanimljiva
<SilverSpace> kavu sam procitao kao kravu :)
<BotaniCar> i ja :) 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> krava pase travu 
<SilverSpace> i ne pije kavu 
<jelly> <hoxu> Captured Russian troops were actually tourists with an armament fetish http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-28934213
<SilverSpace> mogo bi složiti sve gafove hamiltona u jedan video
<ravilov> vi ste bas coravi, jao
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ako i ne piju kavu, ne znaci da ne prepoznaju pravu ! Daj kavu za lava, doc' ce i neka dama. Dame su drustvo dobro, moj pobro ! 
<SilverSpace> koji je to lujkan
<SilverSpace> ravilov: jesmo 
<SilverSpace> i kaj sad
<ravilov> pa nis, zato postoje naocale ;)
<ravilov> kad smo vec kod utrka... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nx3XwYplfpI
<datase> YouTube: Ringmeet 2014 - Zastava 101 - 17.08.2014 - Nürburgring Nordschleife Touristenfahrten - 0:17:33 - 9,687 views - 120 likes / 1 dislikes
<SilverSpace> bolji zvuk nego ove danasnje f1 kosilice
<MmikeDro> Nekako se covjek nadao da u 21. stoljecu.nece biti nestanaka struje...
<SilverSpace> eh 
<SilverSpace> bit ce jos ko u revoluciji :)
<MmikeDro> Zamisli si to :)
<MmikeDro> Iako je glupom serija ispala...
<ravilov> sta je sad josko skrivio?
<MmikeDro> Kaj je najbolje i baterija mi bez laptopa...
<MmikeDro> Eh, obrnuto :)
<ravilov> opce nisi fail-safe
<MmikeDro> Nepripremljen za moderno drustvo...
<BotaniCar> baterija mi je bez laptopa  <<< totalni win :) 
<ravilov> i tako jadna usamljena baterija seta okolo, sva nabijena i nabrijana, a nigdje laptopa da mu zivot udahne
<SilverSpace> MmikeDro: da na kraju serja glupo i zavrsila 
<MmikeDro> prekinili su ju. Ne?
<SilverSpace> da
<MmikeDro> Ima netko nekog u Elektri?:-)
<SilverSpace> :)
<MmikeDro> SilverSpace ti imas veze svukud :-)
<ravilov> MmikeDro, koliko si (ne)pripremljen ne znam, ali definitivno previse vjerujes komunalnim servisima :p
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=XxtPxPFa8a0
<datase> YouTube: KOKAINKA - Zbogom Brus Li & Nikola Pejakovic Kolja - 0:04:26 - 99,747 views - 764 likes / 26 dislikes
<SilverSpace> MmikeDro: da imam i u elektri 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ravilov: dobra ova 101 :)
<ravilov> leti
<SilverSpace> ko moj atom na ubuntu 
<SilverSpace> jebote kaj je to sporo danas upalio nakon duzeg vremena 
 * ravilov jos doma ima pentium1 @ 166 MHz sa 16MB RAM, bas bi mogao stavit gore neki linux
<jelly> ravilov: taman za openwrt
<SilverSpace> :)
<ravilov> nema dovoljno mreznih
<MmikeDro> Poludit
<MmikeDro> Sad amis ne radi
<ravilov> u kojoj si ti to zabiti
<jelly> MmikeDro: koji ti je... telefonski broj?
<ravilov> MmikeDro, sva ljepota home officea? :p
<jelly> mozda ima $firme sad tamo u zabiti
<jelly> zapravo, idem vidit na listu di je nestalo struje pa cu znat ;-)
<jelly> jarun ili spansko, pise
<jelly> cudi me da konkurencija nema dslame na UPS-u
<ravilov> hocemo skupit neke pare da Mmiketu nabavimo generator sa satelitskom vezom na net? :p
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> pa valjda je dosta zaradio na pornjavi 
<ravilov> pa da je, sad bi imao struju i internet
<jelly> ravilov: bolje da kupi Amisu UPS, bit ce mu brzi internet
<ravilov> i to
<SilverSpace> joj 5G 35min sa usb na mrežu
<SilverSpace> grrrr
<ravilov> bas si gundjalo
<SilverSpace> jesam :)
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kjNDzOWIdY8 Дискотека 80
<datase> YouTube: Ricchi E Poveri - Mamma Maria.mpg - 0:03:15 - 3,084,309 views - 4562 likes / 305 dislikes
<BotaniCar> KIad gledam te starije video zapise, razmisljam .. kako su uspijevali na sceni a nisu goli kao danasnje "zvijezde" .. previse odjece ! :)
<MmikeDro> Kme :(
<MmikeDro> I jos sad ne kuzim zasto se linksys nece spojit na mobitel :(
 * Mmike kmes again
 * BotaniCar creates a random-rant-generator for Mmike
<weshmashian> mornin'
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: cemu? samo ga pitaj nesto o perconi ili windowsima
<weshmashian> ili openstacku :)
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: da covo moze ici na miru piti gemiste, znajuci da ce se kvota kuknjave sama ispuniti 
<BotaniCar> Pomozimo da mmike postane alkos ! 
<weshmashian> a, to
<weshmashian> ali to nije zabavno
<Mmike> bas ste
<Mmike> neki
<weshmashian> Mmike: samo ti ocemo pomoc
<weshmashian> od svih screenova, najdrazi mi je onaj sa imenom 'argh'
<BotaniCar> It's where processes go to die 
<jelly> BotaniCar: al ovo je iz 2002, novo!
<BotaniCar> jelly: pitanje ostaje isto, kako uspijevaju s toliko odjece ! 
<jelly> ok Ricchi e Poveri su se malo postarali, kao i Novi Fosili kod nas
<BotaniCar> Stvarno si dobrodusan ako bi ono sto se desilo fosilima mogao opisati kao "malo postarali" :) 
<jelly> sad bi se mogli zvati samo Fosili  :-]
<BotaniCar> :) :D
<weshmashian> :))
<BotaniCar> Trosi tko #egroupware , nekim slucajem ? 
<jelly> jok, a Odoo (formerly OpenERP)?
<BotaniCar> mi smo pre mali da bi nam trebal erp 
<SilverSpace> 2 MB/sec
<SilverSpace> jebo sporocu
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: zvucis k'o penzic :) Pa nebu'sh umro prije kraja transfera :9
<ravilov> weshmashian, nije valjda da nemas screen naziva "yarrrr"?
<ravilov> bilo bi prikladno za cuvanje piratiziranog sadrzaja
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: to se nikad ne zna :)
<rut> meni TB super radi :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ne copraj :) 
<rut> sad ce evolution izgleda dobit nogu 
<SilverSpace> TB je super serija :)
<ravilov> ako ti je bitno da se iskopira prije nego umres, nabavi brzi hardver
<ravilov> i pozuri jer mozda ne dozivis do ducana
<rut> ima kakav test da vidim kak brzo radi taj drek od TB ?
<SilverSpace> ravilov: vis mogo bi danas ako kisa ne pocne 
 * SilverSpace grinta danas na veliko 
<ravilov> sad ga i kisa smeta
<BotaniCar> Da je bar kisa, samo je sivo i zima, a nish ne pada ! 
<rut> muffin fi je signature kod tb-a ?
<BotaniCar> rut: desni klik na neki e-mail account, u novom prozoru "postavke e-mail racuna" 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: kaj bi ti kupio koju kombinaciju spabiji proc vise rama ili jaci proc manje rama
<BotaniCar> Ste vidli kak imam HR lokaliziran mail reader , ha , ha ?! :) 
<rut> nema
<rut> ima . tnx
<SilverSpace> nemam za jaci proc vise rama pa moram kombinirati
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: uvijek ovisi o svrsi za koju nabavljas picek. 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: kaj bu delal picek ?
<SilverSpace> ubuntu vrtil
<BotaniCar> A kaj bu ubuntu delal ? 
<SilverSpace> nis kaj i sad
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> ne pomazes mi da ti pomognem. 
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> dakle, opisi "kaj i sad" majku mu staru 
<SilverSpace> mislim da cu jaci proc manje rama pa kasnije dokupim ram
<BotaniCar> A da ne kupis nish dok ne bush imal pare za sve ? Cijene ionako budu nize kaj duze cekas 
<SilverSpace> a opet me golica me mozda dode jaci procesor za istu paru kasnije 
<BotaniCar> Velim ti da se strpis s nabavom dok neces imati zeljenu kolicinu novaca
<SilverSpace> vuce mi se ova krntija uzas 
<BotaniCar> Boli te briga, dok radi :) Sparaj, dok ne bush imal za brze. 
<SilverSpace> budem kitu kupio rasprodali procesore
<SilverSpace> :(
<SilverSpace> znaci sparam
<BotaniCar> najbolje tako 
<BotaniCar> A sad mi reci, cim se ti bavis ( i batali price o peMziji) , kad u RH zivis - a uspijevas stedjeti :)
<BotaniCar> Svercas Kurde, ili nesto jos gore ? :D
<ravilov> SilverSpace, kako se to "krntija vuce" ako na njoj nista ne radis?
<BotaniCar> Laze ! Sram ga je i stid reci da radi video editing porno materijala za lebac ! 
<BotaniCar> Ta, tko (da se ne bavi pornogradijom) u nas moze stedjeti 
<BotaniCar> Video meliora proboque deteriora sequo ( te odo' zapaliti jednu )
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> cek
<ivoks> moze li mi netko ovo objasniti
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/uhicen-bjegunac-iz-zadarskog-zatvora/1215528/?foto=1
<ivoks> lik na haubi je pobjegao iz zatvora
<ivoks> policija je iza kombija i ima pancirke
<ivoks> yet... lik na haubi postavlja uvjete
<ivoks> i 'odbija se predati'
<ivoks> kaj ga koji k imas kaj pitati, pucaj jebo ga; pobjegao je iz zatvora, halo
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/uhicen-bjegunac-iz-zadarskog-zatvora/1215528/?foto=2
<ivoks> a ovdje valjda veli 'sere mi se, necu se predat'?
<Mmike> kak to mislis - pucaj? :)
<ivoks> pa policija, kaj ga nisu mlatnuli
<ivoks> nego ce sad natrag u zatvor i na teret poreznih obveznika
<ivoks> a ocito se ne zeli popraviti, jer bjezi iz zatvora
<ivoks> oni njega uvjeravaju da se preda
<ivoks> a lik izlazi iz auta, pali cigaretu i sjeda na haubu auta
<Mmike> pa nemres ga ubit :)
<Mmike> nije ti ovo Dzihadska Drzava da se ubije po defaultu
<ivoks> kak ne, napad na sluzbene osobe, kradja sluzbenog auta...
<Mmike> da, i nemres ga zato ubit :)
<ivoks> u SAD-u za to se puno 'elementarnih ljudskih prava' gubi u roku keks
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> a u Afganistanu ti za preljub bace kiselinu u lice
<ivoks> kod nas ce mu samo zabraniti izaske vikendom
<ivoks> u americi nikad vise posao ne bi dobio i ne bi smio glasat
<BotaniCar> Mmike: pucanje ne znaci nuzno ubijanje, sprasio bi mu ja metak od soli ili gumeni, moze i strelica s sredstvom za uspavljivanje 
<Mmike> da, al' - nesmijes
<BotaniCar> To je situaciono ( nuzna pomoc, nuzna obrana, kao primjer )
<Mmike> u Saudijskoj Arabiji bi mu vjerojatno ruku odrezali. 
<Mmike> Ma nesmije pucat, i bok. Da ga ovaj nozem napadne - ne smije pucat. 
<Mmike> Smije pucat tek ako je ovaj prvi poceo pucat na njega. 
<BotaniCar> Nije istina.
<BotaniCar> Potrazi pojmove koje sam naveo. 
<BotaniCar> Znam da sam ja , kad sam imao utoku na boku - smio pucati. Druga je stvar koliko tona papira bi mi palo na glavu nakon toga. 
<ivoks> ma kaj ne bi smio
<ivoks> zablokirao je D1
<ivoks> halo
<ivoks> zila kucavica
<ivoks> pucaj! :)
<ivoks> turisti, ovo ono
<BotaniCar> lol
<ivoks> ali sece oko auta s pistoljem
<ivoks> s/ali/a lik/
<ivoks> jebemti dell
<BotaniCar> Odite bestraga, ne prodje tjedan da nemam kave na majici zbog vas odze 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, nesmijes.
<Mmike> mislim, smijes, imas ju u djepu
<Mmike> al' ono
<Mmike> ak si pucao a ovaj ti nije prije toga ispilio dvije ruke i ubio pol familije - najebo si
<SilverSpace> ovaj ivoks je radikalan :) 
<SilverSpace> gleda previse americke filmove
<BotaniCar> Mmike: znaci slazemo se da smijes, ali ima poslijedica ?
<Mmike> BotaniCar, "smijes", u kontekstu u kojem "smijes" i kroz cvreno proci.
<Mmike> I tamo ima posljedica. Blazih, dakako :)
<Mmike> Smijes i gol gradom setati :)
<SilverSpace> ak te ne uhvate
<BotaniCar> Mmike: nene, u kontekstu da imas punu ovlast nastrijeliti lika u glavu u odredjenim okolnostima ( gdje okolnosti ne pretpostavljaju nuzno da je prvo zapucao on po tebi )
<BotaniCar> Imam jos zastitarski prirucnik doma , ako ti se cita. A mozes i majsija konzultirati , ako ti je bas stalo.
<SilverSpace> lik se miroljubivo predao i kaj sad
<Mmike> BotaniCar, pa, majsi mi i rekao da mu pistolj vise sluzi k'o ukras. Ako nije otvorena vatra na njega ne smije ga vaditi iz korica.
<BotaniCar> Slazem se da vise sluzi kao ukras jer nitko pametan nece upucati drugog covjeka za plachu. 
<BotaniCar> I, smije pucati i , na primjer, ako vidi da te ja tak jako tucem da cu te ubiti ( a ne moze me sam maknuti od tebe) 
<SilverSpace> pa ne smije se kad onda dode do posljedice samoranjavanja :)
<BotaniCar> U tom slucaju, naravno, nece pucati u glavu
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: :)))))))))))
<SilverSpace> pa je ko se god igrao sa pljucom upucao se sam onaj u petrinjskoj dva puta 
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar, imas pravo
<BotaniCar> podsjetilo me na primopredaju oruzja u HGBu kad mi je lik dao pistolj s metkom u cijevi :) Srecom smo imali onaj pjescani kuatz di se praznilo oruzje :)Kak se taj nije upucao u oko mi ni danas nije jasno, stalno je cackao po pistolju
<Mmike> smije pucati u situaciji kad je probao sve drugo i to nije upalilo
<SilverSpace> kod mene u postrojbi je jedan idiot tri puta pucal u zid dobro da nije ubio nekog i to u kratkom roku dok mu konacno nisu uzeli pistolj
<BotaniCar> Ae, a smije i lagati da je probao prvo sve drugo :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar, http://www.zakon.hr/z/173/Zakon-o-policijskim-poslovima-i-ovlastima
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ahahahaha, nadam se bar da je zid bil od cigle, ne od betona :9
<SilverSpace> da mekani zid 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: stvari postaju jos smijesnije ako procitas upute za civilne nosioce oruzja :9
<Mmike> mah
<SilverSpace> a jedan je doktora u stopalo upucao 
<BotaniCar> Di bas doktora, majmun :D
<SilverSpace> jos mu taj doktor ocistio pistolj i ovaj sastavi i pukne i pogodi doktora u stopalo 
<SilverSpace> a prije sam mu ja reko da se vise nikad ne igra pred meno sa pistoljem 
<BotaniCar> Vristim od smijeha, silver :) Vristim :) 
<SilverSpace> i bio je sretan kaj ja tam nisam bio 
<SilverSpace> doktor je bio takva dobricina 
<SilverSpace> da nemres zamislit
<SilverSpace> i kreten bosanac ga upuca
<BotaniCar> Ja se jos uvijek smijem na "jos mu taj doktor ocistio pistolj"
<SilverSpace> kakvih sve likova nije bilo 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: pa da navecer sjedjeli i ovaj kreten bio zapovjednik voda i dali mu pistolj 
<SilverSpace> doktori su uvjek bili uz zapovjednistvo 
<SilverSpace> i ovaj mu ocisti pistolj
<SilverSpace> a da vidis paniku u letovanicu kaj je jedan iz puske opalio metak slucajno u strop drvena kuca metak otiso preko kata i probusio krov
<SilverSpace> sjedjeli za stolom pekli palacinke i lik se igrao piskom a prije toga jedan kaze da ide spat na kat 
<SilverSpace> kad je puknuo svi smo na kat otrcali jer je iznad bio krevet
<SilverSpace> sva sreca kaj se predomislio pa je otiso u setnju van a ne spat 
<SilverSpace> proso drito metak kroz krevet
<BotaniCar> Iha!
<SilverSpace> sudbina 
<SilverSpace> jebote treba u zivotu imati srece
<SilverSpace> sve drugo su pizdarje
<SilverSpace> http://www.vecernji.hr/svijet/bit-cu-sretna-dok-vam-budem-odrubljivala-glave-jer-ste-nevjernici-i-bogohulnici-957345
<SilverSpace> jebote nevjernik sam od rodena takvog me je majka rodila
<BotaniCar> http://nezavisni.hr/wp-content/uploads/2014/08/najgori-selfie-ikada.jpg # NSFW , kakav selfie
<SilverSpace> ma nije 
<SilverSpace> cikla kuhana ovak topla mi je najbolja
<BotaniCar> kaj vec delas zimnicu ? mene je strah da mi se ne pokvari , kak je vrijeme ludo 
<Mmike> fino sam si zaljutio rucak :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ne delam ovo svako malo skuhamo za po doma 
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: kao nekakvo varivo ? De recept !
<SilverSpace> ne bas kuhanu kao krumpir i onda malo maslinovog i bazamiko i zabiberim malo 
<SilverSpace> mada ja se i najedem ovako bez icega
<jelly> jel ubuntu 14.04 jos uvijek ima i odrzava compiz, ili unity sam ima neki vlastiti compositing wm?
<jelly> sad*
<SilverSpace> compiz
<SilverSpace> je jos u pozadini
<BotaniCar> wobbly windows ! 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: sad me compiz na Hmm-a podsjetio, ti si rekao da on u Riflektidu sad dela ?
<Mmike> nop
<Mmike> u HPBu
<BotaniCar> perspektivan momak, nema sto ! :)
<ivoks> hocemo prevoditi ubuntu telefon sucelje? :)
<ivoks> http://projects.davidplanella.org/stats/utopic/hr
<jelly> cak je compiz na 0.9.12
<jelly> znaci da se neko pravi da je upstream
<BotaniCar> ivoks: nelosha ideja
<ravilov> ivoks, to je ono tajnovito o cemu jedva i clanovi tima nesto znaju? :)
<BotaniCar> To je ono nesto sto treba prevesti prije nego se SilverSpace lati prevodjenja :)
<ivoks> ja bi trebao dobiti primjerak uskoro
<ivoks> pa cemo vidjeti je li icemu
<ravilov> a znamo vec da SilverSpace nema nikakve namjere koristiti nesto sto ne govori materinji
<ivoks> morat cu ga koristiti za dnevne potrebe :)
<BotaniCar> ivoks: ako ti se ikad zgadi, budem ga ja dobro udomio :D
<ivoks> heh, ja sam pokusni kunic
<BotaniCar> ivoks: di se coik prijavi za beta testing ? :) Imam iskustva ! :) 
<ivoks> za sad je samo interno
<BotaniCar> *alpha
<jelly> ivoks: ak je losiji od 1+1 ne valja :->
<ivoks> 1+1?
<jelly> Oneplus One
<BotaniCar> Mislim da je Kre rekao da ceka Oneplus
<jelly> 3GB memorije, 16-64GB flasha, gorila staklo 3,... sve za ispod $400
<jelly> i baterija koja traje x dana
<weshmashian> i kavu kuha?
<jelly> http://www.antelife.com/oneplus-one-one-plus-one-android-4-4-3-with-snapdragon-801-quad-core-2-5ghz-5-5-inch-ips-ogs-corning-gorilla-glass-fhd-screen-3gb-16gb-4g-lte-smartphone.html
<ivoks> ah, ne testiram hardver
<ivoks> vec softver
<ivoks> nemam pojma na kakvom ce hardveru doci
<ravilov> taj oneplus je ok na papiru, ali koliko cujem ljudi uglavnom nisu odusevljeni
<ravilov> tko zna, mozda previse ocekuju, a mozda je stvarno podbacio
<jelly> ak dodje rootan, mozes ga koristit kao build daemon
<jelly> (a dodje, sa ciganmodom)
<ivoks> Build-in Battery 3100mAh
<ivoks> zvuci dobro
<ravilov> pa da, rekoh da dobro zvuci na papiru
<jelly> a kad dodje kod nas cijena magicno naraste do 3100kn http://www.edigital.hr/Pametni_telefoni/OnePlus_One_16GB_pametni_telefon_(Android)-p81535.html?bid=&partner=10001
<BotaniCar> Kakva je to marza, ni 3000% .. amateri
<ravilov> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j4OmVLc_oDw
<datase> YouTube: Ball and Plate PID control with 6 DOF Stewart platform - 0:03:32 - 109,331 views - 1477 likes / 6 dislikes
<jelly> jedino... 5.5" a meni je i 4.5" prevelko
<BotaniCar> ^^
<jelly> BotaniCar: velis kad bi bar bilo twss
<BotaniCar> Ne .. da , mislio sam se samo nemusto sloziti da je to preveliko :) 
<Mmike> jel' ima neki kontroler za ventilarotore
<Mmike> a da mogu softverski ga upravljat?
<Mmike> i da ne kosta milijardu i stopedesettri tisuce kuna
<ravilov> BYO?
<SilverSpace> softverski uuuuu 
<Mmike> ravilov, brew your own?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, a ono
<SilverSpace> Mmike: mislis da ti pojaca dok je zagrijan i ka ohladi snizi 
<SilverSpace> imas termo elementtakve
<SilverSpace> imas termo element takve
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ne, to cu izprogramiraat )
<SilverSpace> uh
<Mmike> hocu sam nesto di mogu ustekat ventilatorceke i da to nesto mogu programirat
<SilverSpace> brzinu vrtnje
<Mmike> slicno k'o sto mosh sprogramirat ove koji su na ploci
<Mmike> yup
<SilverSpace> koje to na ploci mozes
<SilverSpace> oni isto imaju termo element
<SilverSpace> koji odreduje brzinu
<SilverSpace> tj. koriste termo otpornik 
<SilverSpace> imas na netu hrpu za samo gradnju toga
<ravilov> Mmike, moze i tako, mislio sam build your own
<Mmike> SilverSpace, nah, odvojeno je
<Mmike> SilverSpace, onaj za CPU je automacki
<Mmike> al' ostali nisu
<Mmike> i onda mogu procitat vrijednost temperature sa senzora
<Mmike> i na osnovu toga smanjit/povecat vrtnju ventilatora kak ja hocu
<Mmike> vidi 'fancontrol' paket
<SilverSpace> ah pa to mozes i rucno kaj bi trebao sa racunala
<Mmike> pa 
<SilverSpace> imas hrpu kaj idu u cd mjesto 
<Mmike> da, al' te ne mogu programirat
<SilverSpace> sa dva i vise
<SilverSpace> kaj bi programirao ne kuzim
<Mmike> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=9_511&products_id=28627&zenid=ee9e7107f294d1c51449fd5f91f61272
<Mmike> pa kontroler za ventilatore
<Mmike> zelim rec ventilatoru 'vrti se toliko i toliko brzo'
<Mmike> k'o sto mogu rec ovima na ploci
<SilverSpace> hjaoooo
<ravilov> Mmike, ljudi su dugo usavrsavali tehnologiju i automatiku u svrhu toga da se vise nitko ne mora rucno brinuti o parametrima pomocne mehanike kao sto je brzina ventilatora, a ti bi sad da se vrati sve na rucno :)
<Mmike> ravilov, mislis, SilverSpace bi?
<ravilov> ?
<SilverSpace> fakat ne vidim svrhe da ti gledas i onda namjestas brzinu 
<SilverSpace>  namjestis jednom koju hoces i termo otpornik dalje radi svoje
<ravilov> ok, nije bas TAK jednostavno
<ravilov> ali da
<ravilov> automatika
<ravilov> pametnoca
<ravilov> bez ljudskog petljanja :)
<SilverSpace> ako hoces petljat onda uzmi Arduino i imas milion projekata 
<obruT> Mmike: ja ne bi kontroler ventilatora, ja bi komp bez ventilatora :P
<jelly> evo, ne mora bit bez ventilatora, samo neku bude tiho
<Mmike> ravilov, pa on hoce to rucno, ne ja :)
<SilverSpace> npr http://www.electroschematics.com/9540/arduino-fan-speed-controlled-temperature/
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ali, ne. zelim da se ventilatori okrecu najtise moguce a da unutra ne bude pre toplo
<Mmike> i velim, opet, za one na ploci to nije bed
<Mmike> al' ploca mi ima ustek za 2 ventilatora
<Mmike> a meni treba 4
<Mmike> pa trazim neki kontroler koji mogu programirati
<Mmike> kapis? :)
<SilverSpace> ti bi preko tipkovnice ha 
<SilverSpace> jebote led
<Mmike> kakve tipkovnice? :)
<obruT> pa i to isto... samo sto meni dva kompa u stanu su susta suprotnost... jedan koji je stalno upaljen bruji ko da je rijec o postrojenju za cijepanje atoma, a drugi sam od sebe mijenja brzinu ventilatora gdje bi se buka mogla nacrtati ko sinusoida, dakle pravilno.... bolje da stalno buci na maksimumu :P
<weshmashian> Mmike: ma kupi si jos 2 usb ventilatora i amen, usb-ova valjda imas dosta :)
<ivoks> veli prirucnik u vw t4
<ivoks> da trosi 1l ulja na 100km
<ivoks> pa jebes takav auto
<SilverSpace> pa svi trose danas
<ivoks> ma koji trosi, kaj ti je
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ne kuzim te uopce 
<ravilov> obruT, evo ja ti bez beda slozim komp bez ventilatora, uopce nije problem! (nisi rekao da mora radit i ne pregrijavat se, ne?)
<ivoks> ja na mondeu dizem haubu od motora svkih 10.000km
<ravilov> ivoks, jel i mases haubom da proizvedes vjetar?
<ivoks> ili kada treba neku pokvarenu mazdu kickstartat s klemama
<ravilov> aha, nevermind
<ravilov> ivoks opet uletio sa svojim spikama
<ravilov> a konverzacija vec u toku :)
<SilverSpace> ivoks: naprimjer honda
<ivoks> ma sta trosi, sta ti je
<Mmike> yup, svi novi auti trose ulja
<Mmike> bas ne litru na 100 km, doduse :)
<Mmike> al' litru na 10k sigurno trose
<ivoks> kak, di ode ulje?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, koji dio nije  jasan? Znas kak imas na ploci ventilatore? E, iste mosh kontorlirat programski, mosh ispogramirat da se vrte brzo ili sporo. Jel' se tu razumijemo?
<SilverSpace> ok
<ivoks> u cilindar? onda radje bacite taj auto u smece :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: to su upiknuti na plocu i imaju tri pina
<Mmike> SilverSpace, tako je
<Mmike> SilverSpace, e, sad bi ja neki kontroler, USB ili PCI ili kako vec, na koji mogu upiknut ventilatore da ih isto mogu kontorlirat programski tak kak mogu ove na maticnoj.
<SilverSpace> + - i treci ti je brzina vrtnje
<Mmike> ivoks, tja, nemoj kupit novi auto onda :)
<SilverSpace> kojom upravlja senzor
<Mmike> SilverSpace ne upravlja senzor
<Mmike> upravljam ja, programer
<Mmike> napisem program koji cita vrijednosti sa senzora i na osnovu toga veli ventilatoru 'aj se ti sad vrti brze'
<SilverSpace> ti samo postavis parametre
<Mmike> nope, isprogramiram sve
<SilverSpace> kaj tu imas programirati 
<SilverSpace> ti si lud
<ravilov> ima se tu stosta za isprogramirati, SilverSpace
<ravilov> samo je IMHO nepotrebno
<Mmike> SilverSpace, pa sad sam ti objasnio
<Mmike> jednostavno je
<Mmike> stovise, imas paket za ubuntu, fancontrol
<Mmike> fancontrol - utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors                  
<Mmike> pa cak nit ne moras progrmairati, jer je vec netko izprogramirao
<ravilov> Mmike, da skratimo pricu, cini mi se da je nekakav BYO your best bet
<ravilov> i to ne usb ili pci nego onaj i2c ili kako se vec zove
<Mmike> ravilov, a 
<Mmike> di da ustekam to?
<ravilov> to je kao predvidjeno za kontroliranje sitne elektronike
<Mmike> ma onaj gore sto sam pejstao, 35 dolara, to je to
<ravilov> onda eto
<Mmike> samo treba vidjet dal se da koristiti pod linuxom
<Mmike> dobro, sta sad
<ravilov> i2c je dobar za BYO jer je protokol jednostavan i materijal relativno jeftin
<Mmike> postgres charm je razjebat
<Mmike> ravilov, a to ploce imaju?
<ravilov> ali ako ces kupovat gotovo i $35 ti nije puno, onda te boli briga
<ravilov> Mmike, naravno da imaju...
<ravilov> pa to ima svako racunalo unazad 10-15 godina
 * Mmike nije bas pazio :)
<ravilov> svi postojeci termalni senzori koriste isti sustav
<ravilov> jedino je kvaka sto to nije user interface pa nemas nigdje konektor da se samo burzujzki nabodes, mora se lemit
<ivoks> Mmike: hoces u rusiju? :)
<Mmike> ivoks, jos malo pa cu se poceti bojati tvojih pitanja :)
<ravilov> ali kao sto rekoh, za one koji odluce radit vlastiti uredjaj, spajanje lemljenjem nije problem
<Mmike> ravilov bleh, lemit po maticnoj, no
<Mmike> ode garancija, ode sve
<Mmike> mislio sam da ima neki konektor gore, pa se na to ustekam
<Mmike> al'
<Mmike> u biti
<ravilov> gotovan
<Mmike> ne kuzim kako bih to iskoristio
<ravilov> pa kako ocekujes da bi mogao znati svrhu i korist ako si sad eto prvi put cuo za to?
<ivoks> cuj ti ovaj jutarnji
<ivoks> 'amerikanci testirali nadzvucno oruzje'
<ravilov> ne hvala
 * ravilov ne zeli slusat jutarnji
<Mmike> pamflet novina
<ravilov> ko i vecina dnevnih tiskovina danas
<Mmike> ravilov, pa, znaci, ja bih morao napraviti sve sam, i onda se preko tog i2ca spojit
<ivoks> pa nadzvucna oruzja postoje jos od 2. svjetskog rata :)
<Mmike> i onda programiram i2c koji onda prica s mojim ventilatorima?
<ravilov> ivoks, zasto tome uopce poklanjas ikakvu paznju?
<ravilov> Mmike, tako nekako, s tim da podrska za i2c protokol vec postoji u kernelu
<ivoks> ne poklanjam
<ravilov> i imas cipovlje koje zna komunicirati tim protokolom
<Mmike> znaci, moram kupit i2c kontroler
<ivoks> odmaram uz more, pa malo listam
<ravilov> ivoks, yes you do, cim ti se da uopce komentirat :)
<ravilov> Mmike, da, sto je chipic sa nekih 8-12 nozica i kosta nekih 20-30 kn :)
<ivoks> freshmeat.net 
<Mmike> ravilov, $35 :)
<ivoks> u devedesetima sam visio na tome non-stop
<ravilov> ne, ne kosta $35 :p
<ravilov> radio sam davno neki projektic s tim ali nisam nikad daleko dogurao, nije mi se dalo
<ravilov> ali imam negdje jos tih chipica
<Mmike> ma neda mi se, brate :)
<Mmike> nisam lemilicu drzao u rukama bar 10 godina
<Mmike> 35 dolara i imam gotovo
<ravilov> to je tvoja sramota :p
<ravilov> meni je na fejsu jedno vrijeme stajao tagline: nema tog problema koji se ne moze rijesiti dobrom lemilicom
<SilverSpace> sad pogledao video jebo to 
<Mmike> nema tog dijela koze koji se ne moze skurit losom lemilicom
<Mmike> SilverSpace, velis, boji sex u zivo? :D
<ivoks> Effective 2014-06-18 Freecode is no longer being updated (content may be stale). »Learn More
<ivoks> smrc
<SilverSpace> Mmike: meni je puno bolja stvar ovo http://www.ohgizmo.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/02/zalman_zm_mfc2.jpg
<Mmike> SilverSpace, al' to nemrem programirat
<Mmike> to kak namjestim tak je
<SilverSpace> a kaj imas programirat
<Mmike> pa 
<Mmike> to kol'ko ce se brzo vrtit
<jelly> ivoks: sad je rottenmeat
<SilverSpace> ovdje namjestis da ti bude 25° i to onda samo regulira vrtnju
<Mmike> SilverSpace,  a di su mi senzori?
<ravilov> trebao sam brojat koliko je SilverSpace puta dosad rekao "sta se tu ima programirat" :p
<ravilov> SilverSpace, ne ogranicavaj covjeku kreativnost!
<SilverSpace> ravilov: :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ti u biti zelis razdjelnik da ti uzima podatke sa senzora ploce
<SilverSpace> i da to mozes namjestit
<Mmike> ne :)
<SilverSpace> tj upravljat nekim softverom
<Mmike> podatke s ploce vec mogu citati
<SilverSpace> ??? sad sam zbunjen potpuno 
<ravilov> Mmike zeli namjestit vlastito dupe (tj. softver) izmedju senzora i vrtilice
<ravilov> da se vrtilica ne vrti bez obzira na senzor dok Velecijenjeni Mmike Plemeniti tako ne odredi :)
<Mmike> Casti Mi, Pravo Imas, ravilovu, O!
<ravilov> lol
<jelly> postoji negativna povratna sprega, pozitivna povratna sprega, i Mmike povratna straga
<ravilov> aka vritnjak :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> meni samo nije jasno sad i vise zakaj bi iso programirati vrtnju ventilatora
<obruT> SilverSpace: znas onu o popu i jaricima ? :)
<jelly> hm, nije mi se digao
<jelly> port na switchu
<jelly> ok, strogo uzev, sefu se nije digao
<SilverSpace> jedno pitanjce 
<SilverSpace> na ruter spojeno racunalo nema izlaz na internet nego svaki puta mora se u postavkama disebla i eneblad da dobi internet
<SilverSpace> a kad stavim ip staticki onda radi ok 
<SilverSpace> to je kad se upali 
<SilverSpace> koju kitu jebe 
<SilverSpace> mislio sam da je do mrezne na racunalu i upiknem drugu mreznu opet isto i na toj 
<ravilov> onda je ocigledno do routera
<jelly> SilverSpace: a ako odstekas kabel i vratis?
<ravilov> ili do interneta... GASP! mozda je internet potrgan?!
<jelly> SilverSpace: koje windowse imas :-)
<ravilov> jesi probao ugasit i opet upalit? koliko puta? znas da uvijek treba minimalno triput
<SilverSpace> jelly: ne nista se ne dogodi
<SilverSpace> jelly: sedmica
<SilverSpace> ravilov: kaze mi frend da od deset paljenja jednom se spoji sam 
<SilverSpace> ravilov: isprobano na dva routera i na dva razlicita fimwetrq i isto :)
<SilverSpace> ups ispadaju mi slova
<SilverSpace> nesto windozi tu seru 
<SilverSpace> nema druge
<SilverSpace> samo me hebe kako isto na dvije razlicite mrezne
<jelly> ko ce ga znat na windowsima
<ravilov> to ni ms ne zna
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> krama 
<Mmike> bratkala
<Mmike> botorosh
<ravilov> opet si na gemistu?
<Mmike> nisam
<Mmike> al' bi moro bit
<Mmike> ako direktorij ima x, znaci da se u njega moze uc
<Mmike> right?
<Mmike> direktorij je ownan od grupe BLJ i za grupu ima --x
<Mmike> user koji je u grupi BLJ mora moc uc unutra
<Mmike> ili ne?
<Mmike> jer, na jednom stroju mogu uc, na drugom ne
<Mmike> http://jebo.me/pas/8 <- tu nemrem
<Mmike> http://jebo.me/pas/5 <- tu mogu
<Mmike> kaj krivo radim?
<ravilov> cek, o cem ti to?
<ravilov> pa ta ti je greska za file, ne za dir
<ravilov> x za dir znaci da ga se moze izlistati
<Mmike> nemrem nit uc u njega
<ravilov> pa u njemu si...
<Mmike> root@mario-local-machine-1:/etc/ssl# ls -l private/
<Mmike> total 4
<Mmike> -rw-r----- 1 root ssl-cert 1704 Aug 26 16:58 ssl-cert-snakeoil.key
<Mmike> root@mario-local-machine-1:/etc/ssl# su postgres
<Mmike> postgres@mario-local-machine-1:/etc/ssl$ cd private/
<Mmike> bash: cd: private/: Permission denied
<Mmike> postgres je u ssl-cert grupi
<ravilov> aha
<ravilov> pobrkalo mi se root, su, postgres itd
<ravilov> AFAIK "moci izlistati" ne znaci "moci uci"
<Mmike> jasta
<Mmike> i ls -al ne radi
<Mmike> al' cd bi moralo raditi
<Mmike> stovise, na drugom stroju radi as ex pected
<Mmike> ne kuzim zakaj tu ne radi
<ravilov> zapravo po meni, obrnuto bi trebalo bit
<ravilov> al ne znam
<ravilov> cek
<Mmike> http://jebo.me/pas/6
<Mmike> isto sve na oba stroja
<Mmike> a opet na -mario- nemrem uc u taj fakin kurcev usrani direktorj
<Mmike> picka sisa gumica 
<ravilov> to je neki nfs share?
<ravilov> kladio bi se da je u tome kvaka
<Mmike> /var/lib/lxc/juju-precise-lxc-template/rootfs on / type aufs (rw)
<Mmike> aufs
<Mmike> vjerojatno je do toga
<ravilov> moguce
<Mmike>  mater mu kurcem po peleni razvratnoj
<Mmike> idem redeployat
<Mmike> takoe
<Mmike> aufs
<Mmike> jebo mater
<ravilov> bit ce
<ravilov> http://jebo.me/pas/3@raw
<davor> dobra domena
<ravilov> ti mora da si novi
<davor> yes
<davor> mislim da ne brojim ni mjesec dana otkako sam ovdje
<ravilov> vidi se
<davor> :(
<SilverSpace> no da
<SilverSpace> mucim se u mraku a zaboravih da sam si slozio svijetlo ispod monitora
<SilverSpace> ledice
<davor> meni je stari nabavio onu lampu s tifona za na glavu staviti
<davor> ko rudar
<davor> kako dobra stvar
<davor> ne tifona. petrola
<davor> super za igrati se sa sitnom smt elektronikom
<SilverSpace> led traka je fora ispod monitora svijetli na tipkovnicu 
<davor> pogotovo otkako mi se raspala stolna lampa
<davor> ha, zgodno
<SilverSpace> bog te koliko para se dnevno trosi u trenutnim ratovima mogli bi zivjeti sa tim jos pedeset godina 
<SilverSpace> sve ode u zrak
<SilverSpace> orah
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jesi promjenio stranku :)
<jelly-home> ljevicarske novine tipa jutarnji vele da je holy jako dobra sa precjednikom
<jelly-home> i da budu koalirali
<jelly-home> ak je to blizu istini, onda holy ne bu dobila moj glas
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kak to mislis?
 * Mmike je antistrankist
 * Mmike ce dat glas holijevoj, vjerojatno
<Mmike> u biti , samo da nije HDZ/SDP
<SilverSpace> Mmike: na to sam i mislio 
<SilverSpace> znaci promjenio si :) lesar nije vise u modi 
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: holy nemre dobit od mene ni kitu
<SilverSpace> mislim ruza ne 
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: o ukusima mozemo raspravljat :-)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, mi znamo da si ti HDZovac u dusi :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: reko sam ti par puta da nisam i da me izbori ne zanimaju kritiziram svakog
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> i dok je bio smranader 
<SilverSpace> isto 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, znaci ne izlazis na izbore?
<SilverSpace> ne 
<SilverSpace> zadnji puta za mesica sam isoo glasat
<SilverSpace> i danas bi si odsjeko ruku 
<SilverSpace> radi tog
<SilverSpace> doduse onda se nije ni imalo izbora 
<SilverSpace> nek za smesica
<SilverSpace> ln
<Mmike> http://www.24sata.hr/fun-video/nesportski-potez-za-pamcenje-rivalu-je-zaklopio-retrovizor-381433
<Mmike> carska pederana :)
<ravilov> zar i ti sad poceo citat zute tiskovine
<Mmike> defetistu :)
#ubuntu-hr 2014-08-27
<Vlado9A3CY> hell o world :)
<BotaniCar1> Ja cu za ZAJEDNO/Vesnu Balenovic glasati, vi kak hocete
<BotaniCar1> hehe, prijavio bug za egroupware, priznali ga, pokrpali u SVNu, sad pricekat' 3 mjeseca da se patch releasa u centos :) 
<jaizza> dobro jutro radni narode
<SilverSpace> jutro
<markosejic> d jutro
<SilverSpace> pozderao sam sad saku bobica Auronie
<markosejic> silver pozz
<SilverSpace> markosejic: dan
<markosejic> jucer sam se mucio ne mogu namjestiti da mi doomsday engine pokrene igru
<markosejic> preko toga kako doom izgleda ludilo
<SilverSpace> nemam ja uopce pojima kaj ti je to
<markosejic> starija jedna igra doom
<SilverSpace> to znam 
<markosejic> to dodaje dinamicko osvjetljeneje i malo ljepse izgleda sve
<SilverSpace> doomsday engine
<SilverSpace> to ne znam 
<markosejic> ima i multiplayer moze se napraviti server
<markosejic> to sam isprobavao u live mode s tahrpup
<SilverSpace> hm napisem u google auronia a google izbaci jednu sliku biljke i sve ostalo neke cure
<markosejic> to su one crvene bobice
<markosejic> jako su zdrave
<markosejic> idem isprobati na Dpup wheezy
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/pilot-boeinga-snimio-cudnu-svjetlost--dolje-je-trebao-biti-samo-ocean--ovo-je-nesto-najjezivije-sto-sam-vidio-/1215788/
<BotaniCar1> Treba mi terminoloska pomoc: usr/pass/url su u jednoj cjelini sto ? Set autentifikacijskih parametara? 
<ivoks> http://hothardware.com/News/Seagate-Ships-Worlds-First-8-Terabyte-Hard-Drive-More-Capacity-For-Your-Pr0-Umm-Critical-Files/#!bKYPnC
<BotaniCar1> SATA ? Falalepa, Bo(n)g zna koliko bi mi backup/recovery takvog diska trajal :) Radze iznajmim neki klaud i strimam porn^^Ckriticne podatke
<SilverSpace> gmail smatra da mi je veza spora pa mi svaki put ponudi da ucitam kao sporom vezom
<SilverSpace> Tvrtka Huawei u budućnosti se planira koncentrirati uglavnom na operativni sustav Android, dok su uređaji za Windows Phone stavljeni na čekanje
<SilverSpace> ode windoz u kujac
<SilverSpace> kaj se tice telefona
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/huawei-se-koncentrirati-android-os/135323.aspx
<jelly-home> ivoks: to su oni sa "shingles" ili jos uvijek normalni block device sa sektorima?
<ivoks> nemam pojma
<ivoks> citaj
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan :)
<Hrki> daj mi reci taj winddows pa u kojem podrucju oni nisu u kurcu osim u os-u za kompove ?
<Hrki> svagdje se guraju i svagdje spuse
<BotaniCar> Kad im covjek pogleda profit chartove, zapita se kak ti definiras "spushe" :)
<BotaniCar> Rade dobar hardver ! :) 
<Hrki> a cuj, profit je cisto cudna stvar vani
<BotaniCar> Oni su postavili poslovanje tako da im to bde primarni indikator, sofar im ide :) 
<Hrki> nesto slicno kad ove zvjezde izdaju parfeme i hlace
<Hrki> i da je sranje ljudi kupuju o ovi ostvaruju profit
<obruT> hmmm... cini mi se da sam reimplementirao toplu vodu :P
<BotaniCar> Izvrsno, mogu doci na tusiranje ? Nemam rucnik ! :)
<obruT> BotaniCar: TusNotFoundException
<ivoks> BotaniCar: pa...
<obruT> ima samo tople vode, nema ni tusa ni kade :)
<ivoks> BotaniCar: u usporedbi s applom, microsoftu fakat lose ide
<BotaniCar> obruT: najbitnije imas :) 
<ivoks> appleom
<ivoks> s obzirom da su u manje-vise istom trzistu
<BotaniCar> ivoks: istina, moj odgovor nije vrijedan analize, kolokvijalno sam izvalio sto jesam na Hrkijevu generalizaciju :)
<ivoks> apple ih jede po pitanju dobiti
<ivoks> a imaju ni 10% onoga sto ima microsoft
<SilverSpace> nekak mi ova staza previse kockasta http://www.gp1.hr/wp-content/uploads/2014/08/Clipboard01.jpg
<ivoks> Hrki: microsoft je ok firma
<ivoks> windows i nije tako los, kada se sve zbroji i oduzme
<BotaniCar> reci mu da su bolji od redheta, ivoks ! :)
<ivoks> u nekim stvarima su daleko bolji od linuxa
<SilverSpace> malo ce se voziti po kvartu izmedu zgrada
<ivoks> BotaniCar: da, redhat si dopusta puno vise bezobrazluka nego li microsoft
<ivoks> s novim CEO-om microsoft ce se transformirati
<ivoks> i ide im dobro
<ivoks> ne bi se zacudio da postane jedan od najvecih opensource poslodavaca
<ivoks> btw, opensource je uspio
<ivoks> postao je dominantan
<Hrki> ivoks: kazem da su ok firma
<ivoks> i bit ce sve vise
<Hrki> ali imaju losu trazilicu, lose servere 
<Hrki> a da ne govorim o win osu
<Hrki> za mobitele
<ivoks> (ali treba primijetiti kako je opensource razvojni model, a ne nacin zivljenja :)
<BotaniCar> ^^^^^^
<BotaniCar> Slabo se tko OpenKruha najeo :)
<ivoks> mislis?
<ivoks> jako bi se iznenadio
<BotaniCar> "slabo" ne znaci nitko ! 
<ivoks> pozdravili su te i amazon i google
<ivoks> a i apple
<ivoks> pola mac os-a je open source
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=88b7VqEeisc
<datase> YouTube: Sebastian Vettel Takes First Ever Lap of Sochi F1 Track - 0:03:38 - 163,565 views - 593 likes / 73 dislikes
<ivoks> a i dijelovi windowsa su open source :)
<ivoks> bar su bili
<ivoks> cijeli tcp/ip stack na pocetku je bio iz freebsda
<Hrki> evo cim winsi preuzeli skype nemogu vise online na njega
<ivoks> c:\windows\system32\etc\hosts
<ivoks> :)
<Hrki> ne radi mi ni portabilni app, sve su sjebali gadovi
<BotaniCar> ivoks: i mislis da apple opensource devovima ciji su kod ugradili kupuje burek svako jutro ? Naravno da se netko na doktriniopario - i neka je, samo velim da ih je malo. I tih malo je uzelo finu paru.
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> mac os je darwin + aqua + hrpa open source alata
<ivoks> darwin = open source
<ivoks> cups = open source
<ivoks> svi utilityi koje koristis = open source
<BotaniCar> Kaj nije jasno ? Ja mogu oupnsorsat neki svoj kod koji ce zamijeniti CUPS u cijelosti, OS vendori ce imati nekaj od toga, ja ni za sendvic. 
<ivoks> khtml = open source
<Hrki> integrali su isto open source
<ivoks> BotaniCar: apple je uzeo gotove proizvode, nisu ih open sourcali
<ivoks> BotaniCar: potreban ti je shift u nacinu razmisljanja
<ivoks> softver je postao bezvrijedan
<ivoks> naravno, specijalizirani softver ce uvijek imati visoku vrijednost
<ivoks> ali genericki softver je ko andol; imas ga na tone, istice mu rok, boli te kurac
<Hrki> pa da
<ivoks> bacas u smece
<BotaniCar> ivoks: isto si govorimo. 
<ivoks> tko god danas pokrece firmu kako bi napravio OS, popusiti ce
<Hrki> zasto bi uopce radio novi os ?
 * ivoks otp
<Hrki> gledam malo ovaj windows server, naravno ima licencu za 25 kompova
<Hrki> koja glupost, nemos vjerovat 
<Hrki> bi se dala racunala spojiti u mrezu ali da oni koriste windows, a server je linux ?
<BotaniCar> Sto je glupost ? CAL ? Tehnicki,je. Ako se ne bojis inspekcija ( lab ili nesto takvo)  - zanemari. 
<Hrki> pa glupost su im te restrikcije
<Hrki> sta ih briga kolko kompova je gore
<BotaniCar> Mozda tebi :) Kak mislis sto ih brige :) Pogledaj cijenu SMB( essentials) licence za windows server, i cijenu datacenter edicije :)
<Hrki> pohlepne su te kompanije, moraju biti sretne da uopce netko to kupuje
<BotaniCar> lol
<Hrki> pa evo, razgovaram s ljudima kojima recimo treba autocad
<Hrki> ovaj im kaze da jedna licenca kosta 25 000 kn
<Hrki> i naravno ne kupe ni jednu :)
<Hrki> ovako bi mozda i nesto kupili
<SilverSpace> tko ne kupi 
<Hrki> niko koga ja znam da ga koristi :)
<BotaniCar> Nikad nema besplatnog rucka, ako se snasao bez kupnje licence za AutoCAD, platiti ce to na necem drugom ( ne ulazim u to da li ce platiti manje )
<SilverSpace> kad tad plati vjeruj mi 
<Hrki> onda recimo ti treba program za cnc stroj, naravno to pak dojde 50 000kn :)
<Hrki> mislis da su to kupili ;)))
<BotaniCar> i ako si ciljano kupio CNCjku, otplatio si to taj mjesec .. 
<Hrki> nedaj bog da ti treba 3d modeliranje, tu pak je cijena oko 20000 evrica
<Hrki> BotaniCar: nije istina, radje firme onda uzmu radnika koji zna CNC iz glave
<BotaniCar> Stvar sto kod nas ekipa nema poslovni plan za nista, kuatz ces ici u 3D modeliranje ako ti poslovni model kaze da nemas isplativost. Cijena licence,pak,kaze da se nekom isplati i bljunuti tu lovu, opet je na dobiti.
<BotaniCar> Hrki: radnik koji zna cnc iz glave i cnc softver prestanu biti usporedivi vrlo brzo, tak se dela samo kod nas - jer nema pravog volumena posla
<BotaniCar> Ajde, skolovao sam se u strojarskom smjeru, smijesne su mi te i takve pricice
<Hrki> cuj ja ti kazem kak je u frimama :)
<Hrki> sad ti meni pricaj sta oces, ja ti govorim iz prve ruke
<Hrki> i svakoga koga pitam, se nasmiju dok cuju za licence
<BotaniCar> ne tak davno sam  bio u firmi koja radi drzace za poluge za krsko i slicne stvari. Strojevi rade 24/7, softver im se isplatio vrlo brzo jer ne moraju placati 5 radnika po stroju i bojati se ljudske greske
<Hrki> ali gazde uredno voze mercedese :)
<BotaniCar> Velim ti, to sto je *kod nas* tako, ne uzimaj kao etalon
<Hrki> BotaniCar: sve ovisi o kopleksnosti proizvoda
<BotaniCar> Jer, da se posluzim tvojim primjerom: rezijski trosak licence je problem, a reganje gazdine mecke nije?! Pa, koej od toga donosi novac ?
<Hrki> dok sam bio u praksi u jednom cnc firmi, sve su iz glave decki pisali
<Hrki> ima oko 100 cnc tokarilica / glodalica / obradnih centri
<Hrki> sve iz glave, jedino dok je nesto kompleksno bilo su upalili program
<jelly> gle, ako ti je licenca skupa, koristi nesto drugo, jednostavna stvar
<Hrki> jelly: nema druge stvari za 3d modeliranje osim catie / solidworksa
<jelly> onda plati pa radi
<BotaniCar> Hrki: tast mi je voditelj bjelovarske remontne sale u HZu, inace tokar. Sve sto si rekao je ok, moze se iz glave - do jedne tocke. I to je to, beyond that - software. 
<Hrki> jelly: preskupo je, a treba ti software tu i tamo :)
<jelly> onda uzmi mjesecni najam kao sto ima Adobe
<Hrki> :)
<BotaniCar> Hrki: ali, to je poanta :) Nije preskupo, da je - bilo bi jeftinije :)Skupo je ekipi koja bi radije registrirala jos jednu mecku :)
<Hrki> otiso mi kolega u njemacju prije 2 mjeseca i TAMO IMAJU ILEGALAN SOFTWARE decki :)
<Hrki> nece ni svabo kupovati 5 raznih softwarea
<jelly> jebemu, ako sam potrosio 20 godina da razvijem proizvod, zasto bi ga ti koristio besplatno?
<BotaniCar> ja sam siguran da u Silicijskoj dolini ima nelegalnog softvera :) To znaci sto tocno ? :D
<Hrki> jer je teska situacija :)
<BotaniCar> ahahahahahahaha, aj ti u politiku :)
<jelly> da, teska je osim ako krades :-)
<Hrki> BotaniCar: ajde ovako, sad da dobis neku konstrukciju za izraditi, cista bravarija
<Hrki> kupac ti salje nacrt u proe-u
<BotaniCar> Aj ovako: necem se svadjati jer je bespredmetno i ne zelim ni slusati opravdavanja kradje. Idem pusit'
<Hrki> cijena konstrukcije je oko 100 000kn, sad bi ja trebo kupiti software za pola cijene koji necu koristit cesto?
<jelly> ne bi trebao uzeti posao
<Hrki> ili lijepo skinem software, razdardim i bok
<BotaniCar> Korigirati cijenu ? Softver ti ostane i za drugi projekt ? Nemoj se ni truditi, brijes ( IMO )
<jelly> ili kupis i imas za drugi put
<jelly> to je alat, ako nemas za kupiti alat, nemoj ici u posal?
<Hrki> sta je bolje po vama, da firma djeluje u nekim aspektima protuzakonito i da hrani 250 ljudi, ili da radi sve po zakonu i propadne ???
<jelly> zakoni su cesto problematicni za postivati 100%
<Hrki> o tome ti pricam
<Hrki> po meni je bolje da ljudi rade iako nije sve po zakonu
<Hrki> ili je u redu ako se recimo na 10 kompova, bar kupi jedna licenca
<Hrki> barem si nesto dao programerima
<jelly> ako radis redovno s tim govnom na 10 racunala, onda to nije "necu koristit cesto"
<Hrki> a cuj, neznam sta da ti kazem osim da je u praksi malo drugacije :)
<jelly> u praksi ja koristim poluproizvode gdje mogu, ako nemam za platiti komercijalnu licencu
<BotaniCar> Tocno to.
<BotaniCar> Ili se ne lacham posla. 
<BotaniCar> A ovo s "hranim 250 obitelji" nije argument. Ne hranis ih, hrani ih kradja. U drugim nishama se za to ode u zatvor
<jelly> ko da ne bi bilo lakse instalirati svima Windows 2012R2 i Exchange i next next next
<Hrki> to vi koji kuzite jebadu koja je potrebna za software
<ivoks> jebo te vw
<Hrki> di ces ti objasniti mom gazdi koji misli da komp sluzi za zejebanciju 
<BotaniCar> Kaj ti je sad moja Cordoba kriva, ivoks ? :D
<Hrki> mi vodimo proizvodnju putem jebenog excella :)
<ivoks> krepao mi kombi
<jelly> Hrki: neko ce mu pozvati BSA pa ce mu oni objasniti
<Hrki> neda ni pare za neki software za racunovodstvo i slicno :)
<ivoks> cini se da je alternator krepao
<Hrki> jelly: mislim da ima veze u inspekciji
<ivoks> ispraznio mi dva akumulatora u zadnjih 48 sati
<Hrki> reko je da se nista ne brinemo :)
<Hrki> problem je da velike inspekcija ne dira, tebi bi dosli doma odmah...
<BotaniCar> Hrki: u tom kontekstu onda mozemo pricati i o AGROKORu, ta, svi znamo da je cilj postati dovoljno velik da postanes tudji problem , a ne svoj ( hranim 30 000 radnika, nemojte me tjerati ad placam PDV kao i svi ) 
<SilverSpace> kisa
<Hrki> BotaniCar: vis da im to prolazi, ne kuzim zasto ih onda niti jedna vlada ne odjebe
<BotaniCar> Jer je tih 30 kiloljudi kod todorica na minimalcu ipak 30 kiloljudi koji nisu na prosvjedima jer su gladni.
<BotaniCar> i dok god ih samo to brine, u problemu smo
<Hrki> ista stvar u nasoj fimi, ima puno zaposlenih i ne dira ih se
<BotaniCar> to ti je to, katastrofa je u tome sto takve firme anuliraju ivoksa i slicne , manje, koji sve plate i dofuravaju lovu u RH 
<BotaniCar> Odnosno, na osobnom nivou: Problem je sto zbog takvih moja mama ima penziju manju od 2000kn
<Hrki> kakve to ima veze ?
<BotaniCar> Veli Kre da mu je One plus One prevelik, a on bar ima rucerdu 
<BotaniCar> kak nema, dio svake licence su i davanja ( da se vratimo na pocetak )
<Hrki> pa koliko firme davaju ovoj drzavi trebala bi imati penziju 4000 kn
<Mmike> Doso mi molnitor!
<BotaniCar> je, i onda se to raspe na todorica i tvog gazdu , prije nego dodje do penzionog :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: opa :)
<BotaniCar> MmikeC: KAJ SI KUPIL ? JEL 3D ?!!OneEleven
<Mmike> Dell U2412M
<SilverSpace> dell sigurno
<Mmike> 1800 kuna
<jelly> Mmike: nisi vec imao taj?
<Mmike> prejebeno
<Mmike> jelly, jesam, al' bio od porno-firme
<BotaniCar> ahh, ovo kaj svaki formaticar od formata ima na stolu :)
<Mmike> pa sam moro vratit kad sam prebjego 
<jelly> (also, di je po samo 1800)
<Mmike> centro.hr
<Mmike> neki popust dobio
<Mmike> 1890, u biti :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: nisu te monitotom mitili da ne pricas puno o tome kak argiviraju pornjavu ? ccc :)
<jelly> e jebat
<jelly> Mmike: ak ti je 90kn nista, onda daj i meni 90kn
<BotaniCar> Moze i meni ! Primam i u cevapima 
<Mmike> jelly, u biti nije popust, to mu je cijena
<Mmike> http://www.centro.hr/detalji_proizvoda.A9D8E746-F58A-4390-9AC0-5E8C4DA7DC52.aspx
<BotaniCar> miki miki, ajmo jest jedno popodne, falis mi 
<jelly> tak oko 1900 je i u protisu koji mi je blizu
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> izvrstan monitor
<Mmike> za tu paru prenenadjebiv
<Mmike> velim, jedino mu zvucnici fale :D
<Mmike> SilverSpace, idem opet u quesst po zvucnike! racunam te po defaultu?
<jelly> ti's cudan
<Mmike> jelly, a da me tek golog vidis! :D
<jelly> zvucnici na monitoru, i tankom TV-u su valjda uvijek krama
<BotaniCar> jelly: kad procitam da imaju embedanu HarmonKardan ili B&W kramu, moje polugluho uho nish ne zamjeri :)
 * jelly jos nije dovoljno gluh da ga nije briga
 * BotaniCar ljubomori
<jelly> gledao sam How to Train Your Dragon na RTL-u sinkronizirano, bolile su me usi
<BotaniCar> HtTYD <3
<BotaniCar> Ja brijem da ovi nasi televizionicari dijelom snose odgovornost, kompresijske tehnike koje koriste su .. loshe. 
<jelly> sinkronizacija tak-tak, ali u kombinaciji sa RTL-ovom ekstremnom kompresijom i maskiranjem suma, jao
<BotaniCar> ^^^^
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ne trebaju mi 
<jelly> ono, kad neko prica, cujes background noise, kad prestane prestane i background
<jelly> skupa sa pozadinskom glazbom koja je malo glasnija malo tisa
<BotaniCar> Da, znajuc da dobijaju visekanalni zvuk, uvijek me zanimalo zasto ( ako nista drugo) ne kompresiraju svaki kanal posebno
<SilverSpace> uzeo bluetooth usbe dongle i sad svira direkno na zvucnike od tv
<BotaniCar> a ovo s maskiranjem shuma, jao, indeed
<SilverSpace> Mmike: tako da mi ne treba
<Mmike> jelly, pa, nemas zvucnike na monitoru da bi slusao najnovije uratke Davea Clarkea
<Mmike> nego da kad dobijes zezalicu na mail da ju mosh cut
<Mmike> za ovo 'pravo' imas prave Sonobull zvucnike koji susjedima gore izazivaju orgazme
<Mmike> cak i onima bez prostate
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ti jos uvijek nisi istrenirao okolinu da ti ne salje zezalice ? :D
<jelly> ne zelim slusat ni zezalicu 
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> ni skype necu slusat na tome
<Mmike> ma ja se sam zezam :)
<BotaniCar> :)))))))))
<Mmike> jubito, cim dodjem gore, mi recommenda 'car crashes'
<Mmike> i slicno :)
<SilverSpace> za zezalice tu su sluske :)
<jelly> jubito gledam samo od 720p na vise :-)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: moja supruga pocesto youtuba preko browsera u koji sam ja prijavljen, meni u prijedlozima stoji Ceca i slicno :) Jos malo pa cu imati "predloge" a ne "prijedloge" :)
<Mmike> jos kad bi linux jednostavno mogao rutat zvuk di mu kazem, eeeee. :)
<jelly> Mmike: pa moze
<Mmike> BotaniCar, fascinirala me uvijek ta raznolikost u muzickom izboru tebe i supruge ti :)
<jelly> tome sluzi pulseaudio, ne/
<Mmike> u teoriji, da :)
<Mmike> u praksi to bas i ne radi kak spada
<SilverSpace> kak ne radi
<Mmike> sad kad ubuntu 14.10 izadje, polazem velike nade u to
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ja to gledam isto kao i dasku za WC :) Svako ju koristi/ostavi u sebi prikladnom polozaju, ne gnjavi tim ovog drugog i - bok
<Mmike> SilverSpace, a meni na 14.04 na Kubuntuu ne radi :/
<jelly> meni radi ak slusam 44.1KHz 16bit stereo
<SilverSpace> hm 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ja spustim dasku, uvijek. cak i kod ice. Pa mi jebe mater onda jer ju zapisa uvijek jer misli da je dignuta :)
<jelly> ak je 48KHz ili 5.1... manje dobro
<Mmike> idem si monitor spojit
<Mmike> dodjem
<BotaniCar> "ja spustim dasku cak i kod ice" :) Ovo cu procitati u najsmijesnijem zamislivom kontekstu i idem sad ici s*at na FB da na stojecki pisaju samo muskarci kojima netko drugi pere kupaonicu ! :) 
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/ukuljucio-se-i-hgss-svi-tragaju-za-automobilom-koji-se-s-mosta-mladosti-zaletio-u-savu-/1215804/
<SilverSpace> a hebate
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: lol pa di to citas
<SilverSpace> sere mi se od takvih gluposti
<BotaniCar> koje ? [11:51:13] <Mmike> BotaniCar, ja spustim dasku, uvijek. cak i kod ice. << to ? 
 * jelly optimist, drzi dasku spustenu iako nema curu
<BotaniCar> mudar si ti,jelly,mudar!
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: aha preskocio to :)
 * SilverSpace drzi dasku spustenu samo kad ima goste
<SilverSpace> da netko ne upadne u skoljku
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: a da si cucavac ugradis ? :D
<BotaniCar> samo utrcis u WC, u zaletu vadis murinu van i pocnes spricati di stignes 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: tko ti kriv kad si ozenjen
<SilverSpace> i kad vjerujes u pricu da ce ti sreca pobjec kroz skoljku
<SilverSpace> itd gluposti
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: tjeras me da budem degutantan: poana je u tome da kak god pishash - spricas :) pa di je sramota sjest' i spricati po skoljci a ne po cijelom prostoru ? :)
<BotaniCar> Err, sreca kroz skoljku ? Prvi glas :) Brinem samo da mi ne bude prljavo :)
<SilverSpace> stigo google-chrome-stable 
<SilverSpace> pa ne pisas po poklopcu valjda
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> :) Ti si zajebant,znas ?! :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> znas kak me zove netjak vražomire
<BotaniCar> Hahahahaha, svoj svog zna, nije on ( po tvojoj prici ) nish bolji :D
<SilverSpace> zajeban mali 
<igustin> ivoks: sretan rođendan! :)
<SilverSpace> brz na rijecima 
<SilverSpace> za svoje godine 
<SilverSpace> opa kaj netko ima rockas
<BotaniCar> iss /me se pridruzi cestitkama ivoksu
<BotaniCar> A, bu kakve torte ? :D
<SilverSpace> sr
<SilverSpace> od limuna 
<SilverSpace> bemti javnu upravu imaju cak 367 dodataka na plaću
<SilverSpace> koji paraziti
<BotaniCar> neka im dodaci, samo da je njih malo manje :)
<SilverSpace> m imaju pun kufer povlastica jos i dodatke trebaju 
<BotaniCar> Vish, to je po jedan dodatak za svaki dan u godini, i malo vishe da pokrije Bozich , nisam to do sad tako gledao :)
<BotaniCar> "Nije ni čudo da se više ljudi drogira nego što daje pare za unesrećene, dobar rad što si poslao SMS na 1003 vozi značajno kraće od lajne mokrog spida." # pre pre dobar sazetak :)
<SilverSpace> gotova mi je osobna
<SilverSpace> mup poslao sms dva puta
<ivoks> igustin: hvala :)
<ivoks> nije mi neki rockas...
<ivoks> gosti otisli na bicikliranje po krki
<ivoks> a kombi krepao u skradinu
<BotaniCar> ivoks: nema veze, organiziraj neku tortu ! :) Sretan rodjo ! :)
<ivoks> peku radim
<ivoks> janjetinu i teletinu
<ivoks> samo kaj... imam dvoje vegetarijanaca :)
<BotaniCar> koji imaju problem s zadrzavanjem svjetonazora cim zamirishi :)
<jelly> ivoks: ne vegana?  gljive punjene sirom
<ivoks> vegane, da
<jelly> ne znam onda... sejtan :-)
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/x3xvZq
<SilverSpace> :( 
<SilverSpace> strasno
<jelly> osim ak ne jedu gluten... sejtan je cisti gluten 
<ivoks> jedu
<SilverSpace> ja danas imam tjesteninu sa ubranim gljivama
<weshmashian> mornin'
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ti znas sam brati gljive ?
<Mmike> e, pa
<Mmike> TO je monitor!
<Mmike> tak cu si kupit jos jedan i onda probat s 2 radit
<Mmike> ivoks, :*
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kaj nemres upiknut barem tri monitora u onu ludu AMDushu ?
<Mmike> BotaniCar, imam nvidiju
<Mmike> GTX580
<Mmike> moze 2 monitora
<ravilov> meh
<ravilov> crkaje mi sluzbeni blackberry
<ravilov> i kao zamjenu jedino mogu odabrat iphone
<BotaniCar> Zvuci kao da si u situaciji u kojoj se nemas sto buniti, ali se bunis 
<ravilov> necu iphone
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: da znam i dosta ih poznam 
<BotaniCar> ravilov: Zasto ? Nesto konkretno ili ti se samo ne dopada ?
<SilverSpace> tj. nadprosjecno jer mi je stari bio vrhunski gljivar
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: daj dodji nekad do mene u shumu brat, da segrtujem 
<ravilov> bojkotiram apple
<Mmike> BotaniCar, iako bi mi za ovu rezu dobro dosla nova graficka :)
<rut> kutiji treba kupit kutiju/ciglu
<BotaniCar> djes' rutino ! 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: pa, imas ju - u drugom piceku :)
<rut> tu sam muffin . glava me boli 
<rut> dosta mi za danas ... dosta mi passwd shado i groupsa 
<BotaniCar> Sad ce peMzija, iza ugla je 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: gornja planina i laz su dobra mjesta za gljivare
<rut> di je 1 jos . 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ne zovem te zato kaj je teren los, nego zato kaj sam ja neuk :)
<rut> od 1 sam na GO :)
<rut> konacno
<BotaniCar> Ajde, ispast ce ti bolje nego si mislio, jos ces na kraju imati vise sunca nego mi ostali zajedno :D
<rut> nejdem na more
<rut> j* more
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: :)
<ivoks> ne mozes vjerovat
<BotaniCar> rut: dobro je sunce i kad si doma u dvoristu
<ivoks> SDP treba ustavom zabraniti
<rut> tako je muffin 
 * BotaniCar pita di treba potpisati za referendum
<ravilov> to bi bilo kontradiktorno ustavu
<rut> taman ce mi cuko dobit drugo cijepivo tak da mogu u diranje sa njime
<SilverSpace> lol http://www.index.hr/lajk/poster/42315/kad-ti-je-auto-veci-od-kuce
<ivoks> prihod od PDV-a je pao 7%
<ivoks> a drzava uprihodila sve skupa 7% vise
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/lajk/poster/42313/ratovi-strebera-bitka-nazivima-za-mrezu
<SilverSpace> ivoks: dobro jutro odavno sam reko da ih treba zabraniti 
<ivoks> al znas sta to znaci
<Mmike> ivoks, ok, sad za ozbiljno - koga bi ti umjesto SDPa? HDZ? OraH? HSS? Cega? :)
<ivoks> to znaci da su zajasili na place
<Mmike> mislim, da, SDP su notorni debili
<Mmike> ali... ?
<ivoks> HDZ je govno, ali su neusporedivo bolji od ovih imbecila
<ivoks> HSS mi je ko italija, kako vjetar puse tako se oni okrecu
<ivoks> orah je smijeh; nestati ce kako su i dosli
<ivoks> ne znam
<Mmike> ja znam da necu glasat za HDZ niti za SDP
<Mmike> k'o sto nisam na zadnjih 2 puta
<ivoks> ja nisam nikad :)
<Mmike> ja sam ono prije jos glaso za SDP
<ivoks> al, ovo... ovo sto ovi rade
<Mmike> familijarno, jebiga :) komunisti, djedovi heroji NOBa i to :)
<Mmike> e, kak sam odusevljen monitorom :)
<Mmike> i fontovi su odmah ljepsi :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: :) eto nije font kriv 
<ivoks> joj, koje komplikacije
<ravilov> Mmike bas pati na te fontove :)
<BotaniCar> obruT: ping
<BotaniCar> obruT: ima tvoja ruka-koja-te-hrani kakve veze s testiranjem TerraStreama o kojem se suska ? /uvlach_u_dupe_za_beta_account
<ivoks> tko suska?
<BotaniCar> Ma, ima na Fapbuku ona "sistemci hrvatska" grupa, nesto Valent Turkovic muti vodu :)
<rut> nemoj mi kolegu spominjat :)
<BotaniCar> Iskreno, ne znam kaj ce mi toliki bandwith, ali brijem da bi bas bilo gust VNC/RDP-ati se posao<>doma prek toga :) Da napokon mogu zadrzati wallpaper na remote screenu :D
<BotaniCar> rut: nego sto cu, kad je mutivoda :) 
<SilverSpace> :)
<rut> a i ti si :)
<rut> jel koristis onaj moj acc
<BotaniCar> Mislis, moj acc, na tvojoj kanti ? ;) Niej mi za sad trebalo, makni ako smeta, budem opet zamolio ako ustreba. 
<rut> nesmeta .. al moram znati radi lezarine :)
<BotaniCar> Ma, dok ja tebe u Zg docekam, nekako cu za cevape ustediti :9
 * Mmike ode doktoru
<infy-> bok
<BotaniCar> okbo cofa
<BotaniCar> Kaze: "ako u Srbiji ne mozes naci trofaznu uticnicu, gdje mozes" Ako se nisam upis'o od smijeha :)
<infy-> ovo je zanimljivo
<infy-> t-com ponovno spustia cijene optike
<infy-> Samo internet 40mbps/10mbps 236 HRK na 12mj
<BotaniCar> *ako ste sretnik na jednoj od tri lokacije gdje mozemo omoguciti uslugu
<infy-> jeasm
<infy-> jesam
<infy-> =)
<BotaniCar> o0o0o , budes resellao bandwith obicnim pucanima ? :D
<infy-> maaaaaaybe
<infy-> uhvatio sam bio
<infy-> wifi network ime je bilo Fritz!box
<infy-> odma sam znao da je došla optika heh
<infy-> Doduše piše ako nisu u mogućnosti putem optičkog kabla mogu putem postojeće instalacije
<infy-> a dali su mi VDSL router tako da...
<infy-> Povuć tu brzinu nije problem
<infy-> samo latency će bit zajeb al eto.
<BotaniCar> za download porn^Cdokumentacije mi lag nije bitan :) A za WoW ionako vise nemam ni para ni vremena :)
<infy-> haha =)
<infy-> a isto je lipo vidit 4,5,6 ms...
<infy-> a ne 24, 25, 26
<BotaniCar> Bio sam toliko dobar u PvPu da sam pobijedio i uz lag od 2 sekunde :) 
<SilverSpace> uu http://autoklub.jutarnji.hr/otkriven--spektakularan-renault-sport-r-s--01/1215859/
<SilverSpace> dobar 
<obruT> BotaniCar: raspitacu se da li daju to bilo kome
 * SilverSpace je ponosan na netjaka 
<SilverSpace> Neki lik u pekarnici se raspricao o NLO i pita netjaka mali znas kaj je to NLO a netjak ko iz puske znam i odgovori mu 
<SilverSpace> lik prasne u smijh
<BotaniCar> obruT: cijeli fapbook bruji o tome ! :) 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: lik ocito nema djecu, odavno sam ih rpestao potcjenjivati :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> fakat se iznenadis ponekad 
<SilverSpace> koji idiotski clanak http://danas.net.hr/hrvatska/u-mjesec-dana-zaradim-koliko-u-hrvatskoj-za-godinu-dana
<BotaniCar> Ako hocu iz smjera grada otici na tehnicki pregled u onaj baotic u dubravi, onda oram skrenuti desno prije okretista, pa uci s zadnje strane , ili mogu i s avenije Dubrava ?
<BotaniCar> gugl strit vju mi je malo mutan, ne vidim
<SilverSpace> desno 
<obruT> nego, ldap - slapd se digne ali ne otvori nikakav tcp port !?! jel ima tko iskustva s tim ?
<BotaniCar> Ja ne
<jelly> obruT: podesen na samo unix domain socket? distra?
<obruT> jelly: nije, standardno je radio bilo gdje... distra centos
<BotaniCar> obruT: mozes ovo proslijediti PR departmentu https://i.imgur.com/NqXluoi.jpg ? :D
<weshmashian> lol
 * jelly strašno voli kad backup i restore rade bez problema
<Mmike> jelly, lijepo je cut da se i restore testira :)
<jelly> greškom sam, po tko zna koji put, rekao web browseru da ne želim restore sessiona a Chrome automatski pregazi stari
<jelly> ak klikneš u njega bilo gdje nakon crasha a da nije točno [recover] button, Chrome misli da ne želiš recover i gotovo
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan :)
<SilverSpace> 'Izgubili smo se, nismo znali da smo u Ukrajini'
<SilverSpace> kazu ruski specijalci
<SilverSpace> jebeno https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1rEQYG_prWE
<datase> YouTube: PEELING A PINEAPPLE CLEAN AND EASY !!! - 0:01:13 - 443,917 views - 2128 likes / 39 dislikes
<jelly> function whichmx() { dig +short -x $(dig +short $(dig +short "$1")) }
<obruT> malo je debilan taj openldap... bio je problem u bazi iako to nije nigdje ispljunuo... ni u debugu ni u logu
<jelly> s/malo//
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H3gXYaEjT_o
<datase> YouTube: [ENGLISH] MiniDrivers - Chapter 6x12 - 2014 Belgian Grand Prix - 0:03:43 - 901 views - 235 likes / 0 dislikes
<obruT> demit, taman smo mislili da je sve sredjeno, recovery kao prosao ok, a ono neki prastari podaci :P
<SilverSpace> obruT: hojdi doma spat 
<SilverSpace> sredit ce se to samo do jutra
<obruT> imam dvije ideje za rijesit, ali da, sredicemo sutra ujutro
<obruT> to sto parstokorisnika ne moze koristit aplikacije, ko im kriv :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<tomislav> e moze jedna mala pomoc nevezano za OS sam po sebi
<tomislav> Koji je najbolji hrvatski
<tomislav> Online, prodavac distributer ili kako se vec kaze
<tomislav> z akomponente, ne cijele konfige nego komponente
<jelly-home> najbolji po znanju?  Cijeni?  Usluznosti?
<jelly-home> brzini isporuke?  Odgodi placanja?
<tomislav> cijeni
<tomislav> da odaberem dijelove i narucim
<tomislav> placanje nije problem
<tomislav> imam paypal visu electron itd
<tomislav> ovo samo u hr http://pcpartpicker.com/p/6twKsY
<jelly-home> za to obicno klikam po nabava.net i gledam tko je najjeftiniji
<tomislav> ok, hvala :)
<jelly-home> a onda odem u protis jer su mi blizu :-)
<tomislav> treba li izbjegavat nekog ?
<tomislav> sry ali puno sam radio i nezelim baiti ni kunu
<tomislav> Hvala jelly
<tomislav> cjenim pomoc
<jelly-home> nema na cemu
<Mmike> kakva fina kisa
<Mmike> jedino kaj je bolje od kise za vozit se je snijeg
<SilverSpace> yep
<Mmike> al' ne
<Mmike> 'moramo doma, moramo sina oprat'
<tomislav> haha
<tomislav> neko mi je rekao da bi trebao uzet u protisu...
<SilverSpace> ja sam najmanje problema imao sa linksom
<SilverSpace> doduse dosta sam kupovao i u protisu i samo jednom sam se gnjavio sa njima 
<tomislav> znaci links ili protis... imam samo 7500 za komp i monior :P
<tomislav> ako slozim neku konfu.. biste li pregledali ?
<tomislav> aš sam noob
<SilverSpace> koliko inca monitor
<tomislav> slozio sam ovo
<tomislav> http://assembleyourpc.net/rigs/42165
<tomislav> nezz
<tomislav> sta vi mislite?
<tomislav> koristim komp 6-10h dnevno
<jelly-home> links je dosta skuplji ali nesto znaju o tome sto prodaju
<jelly-home> u protisu rade minimalno placeni studenti koji su uvijek namrgodjeni
<jelly-home> s obzirom da si rekao da je iskljucivi kriterij cijena, links bi tu automatski otpao
<jelly-home> tomislav: a koliko para imas za struju?
<jelly-home> GTX 770 ce sam cuclat 100W
<tomislav> Starci placaju tako da nemam pojma ;)
<jelly-home> iskreno takvu karticu bi uzimao samo da sam okorjeli gamer
<tomislav> bavim se grafikom
<tomislav> mnogo
<tomislav> nisam nista igrao vise od 1g
<tomislav> i to je bilo zadnji put jednom od 8 h a prije toga bog te pita
<jelly-home> grafikom za posal?  uzmi 32GB memorije i ssd a ne karticu sa 4GB :-)
<jelly-home> i dva (2) hard diska, da ne pogubis podatke kad jedan krepa
<tomislav> znaci netrebam ddr5 4gb za radi u photshop i blender a pritom renderam nesto u nekom render enginu  i kompajliram c++?
<tomislav> cool :D
<tomislav> onda je ovo dosta? http://www.instar-informatika.hr/racunalo-instar-gamer-dominator-nitro-intel-core-i7-4770k-350ghz-haswell-16gb-ddr3-1000gb-/DOMINATOR2
<tomislav> ali imam feeling da gubim mnogo
<jelly-home> mozda photoshop i blender sad imaju fantastican support za GPU u filterima/pluginima, ko zna
<jelly-home> tomislav: to izgleda ok.  Opet, ssd za OS, i nikad samo jedan HD
<jelly-home> ak imas samo jedan OS gore i 60GB ssd je dost
<jelly-home> takvi su sad ispod 500kn
<ravilov> ma sta razmisljat, treba nabavit najveci najskuplji najbrzi najnabrijaniji najsve hardver koji nijedan softver (a ni korisnik sam) onda nece znat iskoristit :p
<jelly-home> kak ce naj sve kad ima fiksni budjet
<Mmike> tomislav, mislim da ce ti blender znati koristiti GPU od graficke
<Mmike> provjeri
 * ravilov nije citao od pocetka
<Mmike> ravilov, jel' ima u tvojoj vjeri 'ne jebi sudruga'? :)
<jelly-home> ne bi se reklo :->
<Mmike> tomislav, ja nebih tu paru tak potrosio k'o ti
<Mmike> ako se bavis grafikom i inim stvarima, uzmi svakako i7 proc
<jelly-home> kad imas dete
<Mmike> ili i5, pa ces poslije upgrade na i7
<Mmike> i uzmi svakako BAREM 16GB rama
<Mmike> uzmi i Dellov U2412M , 24", ima 1920x1200 rezoluciju
<jelly-home> pa to velim, 32GB i onda mozes na miru 2-3 RAWa editirat i mamlazirat
<jelly-home> i dva IPS monitora ;-)
<jelly-home> za monitore 3800kn i za PC ostalih 3200 :-)
<Mmike> i7 mu je 2k kuna. ploca solidna za to je 1k kuna. 16 GB rama je isto 1k kuna. 
<jelly-home> onda jedan monitor :-|
<jelly-home> ako mu ne treba GPGPU/CUDA/kuac, Haswell ima sam dovoljno dobru grafiku
<tomislav> a compiling? i rendering engine? open gl 4? oce i to pogurat bez laga?
<tomislav> I 3 browsera sa 20 kartica
<jelly-home> browseri su zanemarivi 
<Mmike> http://wiki.blender.org/index.php/Doc:2.6/Manual/Render/Cycles/GPU_Rendering
<Mmike> CUDA
<Mmike> nece OpenCl (ATI)
<jelly-home> mojih 200 tabova trosi 2GB memorije
<Mmike> jelly-home nije spoznao kayako
<jelly-home> Mmike: imam 10 sa Đirom
<jelly-home> a sad smo i Confluence dobili
<tomislav> znaci blender/maya / photoshop i msvc mogu skupa, haha ja sam mislio da moram imati high end za te stvari
<Mmike> confluence je wiki, jelde?
<Mmike> tomislav, nisam siguran za mayu, al' blender, eto, moze GPU koristiti. Moze vjerojatno i photosop.
<tomislav> a i7 ili fx8 ?
<Mmike> i7
<tomislav> dakle i7 quad 3.4(?) ghz,  32 gb rama 1TBx2, ssd neki jeftini, i grafa 2gb ddr5 , to je dosta?
<Mmike> ja bi gfrafu kupio polovnu
<Mmike> stara GTX680 ima bolje performanse nego nova 760
<tomislav> a mislim, crncim cijelo lijeto na poslu i doma, spavam u kamp kucici... kupit cu novu  :)
<Mmike> http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/Z87%20Extreme4/?cat=Specifications
<Mmike> eto, to ti je skroz ok ploca
<Mmike> 700 kuna kosta kod nas po ducanima
<tomislav> ok, hvala, *bookmark
<tomislav> Moram sve slozit na papir i sklepat nesto :)
<Mmike> http://techcrunch.com/2014/08/26/this-is-not-the-iphone-6/?utm_campaign=fb&ncid=fb
<tomislav> hvala vam puno, cjenim to, zaista
<Mmike> tomislav, mosh usparat i kupit i5 umjesto i7
<Mmike> i5 bi te doso oko 1200 kuna 
<Mmike> i7 ces platiti oko 2k kuna
<Mmike> doduse, mosh uzet i 2011 socket, i superduperturboextreme i7
<Mmike> a na te ploce ide i 64GB RAMa
<Mmike> al' i7 za 2011 su oko 3k kuna, i te ploce su od 1k kuna na dalje
<Mmike> (ja gledam to nebih li openstack mogao k'o covjek vrtjet doma) :)
<tomislav> lol
<tomislav> oce li to u 1200$, sumljam
<Mmike> nece :)
<Mmike> kupi losiju grafu i za razliku u cijeni kupi jaci proc i vise RAMa
<Mmike> pa ces grafu kupit bolju za pol godine
<Mmike> a ovu ces frknut za minimalnu razliku u cijeni
<Mmike> iako bih ti svejedno preporucio kupovinu polovne od frikova koji MORAJU imat najjebeniju graficku cim se pojavi
<tomislav> ti frikovi znaju izjebat komponentu
<Mmike> i onda za 1500 kuna kupis graficku koja je high-end serija (doduse, 2 godine stara) koju je lik platio preko 4k kuna
<tomislav> nije losa ideja
<Mmike> dodjes kod covjeka, zavrtis furmark3d ili nesh takvo, 20 minuta nek se vrti, i ako radi, super
<tomislav> ma nekako bi sve odjednom i da nediram slijedecih 5g
<tomislav> 10 bi bilo super, haha
<Mmike> a
<Mmike> to nece ic
<Mmike> za 2 godine ce ti to lagano zastarjet
<Mmike> bed je sto ploce sa 1150 socketom ne mogu podnjeti vise od 32GB RAMa
<tomislav> zivim sa ovim pokakanim laptopom 2g, prezivit cu 5 sa kompom
<Mmike> ma bez dalnjeg
<tomislav> 32gb rama ce bit dosta zar ne?
<tomislav> i 1333 vs. 1600mhz nije bitno
<SilverSpace> steta akti ploca podrzava 1600
<Mmike> tomislav, a nije nebitno, al' mislim da ti za 3d redneriranja i sranja nije toliko bitno
<tomislav> u kojim slucajevima  bi bilo? neki server ili ? da ram moze brze komunicirati sa procesorom ?
<tomislav> http://prntscr.com/4h2hbs baracuda ili western digital ?
<tomislav> western ima 64 mb chache
<tomislav> sta je to ...
<tomislav> napajanje. modular - semi / no
<tomislav> svejedno
<tomislav> vodeno hladenje, ocu li sve zaliti i unistiti i jeli bolje od nekog jaceg obicnog
<tomislav> npr http://pcpartpicker.com/part/cooler-master-cpu-cooler-rrb10212pg1
<tomislav> tj http://pcpartpicker.com/part/cooler-master-cpu-cooler-rr212e20pkr2
<tomislav> vs http://pcpartpicker.com/part/corsair-cpu-cooler-h60cw9060007ww
<tomislav> tj http://pcpartpicker.com/part/corsair-cpu-cooler-h80i
<tomislav> ok
<tomislav> a ovo http://pcpartpicker.com/part/gigabyte-video-card-gvr928xoc3gd
<tomislav> Hvala na pomoci
<tomislav> i ovo je rezultat
<tomislav> http://pcpartpicker.com/p/F4dkHx
<tomislav> bit ce i za monitor :D
<tomislav> Puno hvala
<tomislav> Ako se vidimo uzivo
<tomislav> Castim vas kavom ili pivom sta go ocete :)
<tomislav> laku noc i hvala jos jednom
<Mmike> tomislav, 
<Mmike> tomislav, brijem da ti uz intela ne treba poseban kuler
<Mmike> stock koji dodje ce ti bit skroz ok
<Mmike> di kupiti dodatni retrovizor unutarnji za auto?
<Mmike> htio bih mali retrach da mogu dete gledat na zadnjem sicu
<SilverSpace> sto ga moras gledat
<ravilov> sta nema toga u trgovinama bebi opremom? turbo limach ili sta vec
<SilverSpace> najbogatija Pusićka, Bauk i Opačić bez radnog staža
<ravilov> mi smo to isto imali ali ne znam gdje je tocno zena nabavila, a i to ti ionako ne bi pomoglo :)
<SilverSpace> o tome ja govorim 
<SilverSpace> nikad radili a vladaju 
<SilverSpace> kaj se cudimo kaj su nesposobni 
<ravilov> SilverSpace, nego daj da ja tebe naucim stagod o nuklearnoj fizici...
<ravilov> ili jos bolje - idem spat
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> ravilov: LN
<Mmike> ali
<Mmike> apt
<Mmike> ne apt-get
<Mmike> nego apt
<Mmike> :)
<SilverSpace> kad god idem prvi puta nesto slagat nikad neznam jel je to dobro slozeno ako proradi 
<SilverSpace> corava koka napikne zrno 
<SilverSpace> sh: lsb_release: command not found
<SilverSpace> hm
#ubuntu-hr 2014-08-28
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro :)
<BotaniCar> Jutro 
<jelly-home> jutro!
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> http://www.24sata.hr/news/jos-nije-polozila-za-vozacki-dala-50000-kn-ali-ne-odustaje-381685
<SilverSpace> evo jos malo iz smjesnih novina
<jaizza> dobro jutro radni narode
<ravilov> 24sata? to su one novine koje osim sto nisu u stanju napisat relevantan clanak ne znaju ni cookije slozit kak treba?
<ravilov> HAHA https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xap1/t1.0-9/s720x720/10583861_10152656517757241_3196027467858175483_n.jpg
<ravilov> primijetite koji je jedini panel s lijeve strane koji nije upaljen
<jaizza> ravilov: koji?
<markosejic> d jutro
<ravilov> pa M$
<BotaniCar> Da, njihovu su robu vec rasprodali, morati ces pricekati 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: vise ne mogu dzabe gledat' F1 na MaxTVjcu , ili se varam ? 
<BotaniCar> Imas kakav polulegalan HR streaming nedze ?
<Mmike> BotaniCar, mogu ja teorecki, naime, imam user/pass za maxtv2go
<Mmike> i onda prek neta gleda(mo)
<Mmike> tak sam na moru gledao
<BotaniCar> Onda imamo dejt ? Ja cem pripremit pivo i jointe, ti sebe :) 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: dodjes gledat' utrku za vikend ?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: dovedes juniora ?
<Mmike> nisam siguran da je ovaj vikend
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> onaj iza je :D
<BotaniCar> Je, kaj mislis da ce isprva proraditi? treba vikend prije opce iskonfigurirati stvar :9
<BotaniCar> A ne da u a-je-to maniri utrku provedemo ispunjavajuci usernameove i passworde nedze :) 
<SilverSpace> hm
<jaizza> kaj se konfigurira?
<SilverSpace> nije ovaj vikend
<SilverSpace> jaizza: pivo 
<SilverSpace> :)
<jaizza> wow!
<jaizza> jel b ude kaj?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kak taj maxtv2go radi 
<SilverSpace> preko neke apikacije
<SilverSpace> jaizza: cisto sumnjam :)
<obruT> radi taj maxtv2go i preko xmbc-a :) 
<obruT> BotaniCar: nego, da se vratimo na temu od jucer :) (ldap "popravljen")
<obruT> BotaniCar: negdje se nesto prica da ce i vama luzerima davat terrastream u testiranje ? :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: ma da kak 
<obruT> SilverSpace: napisao ja plugin :)
<SilverSpace> ah :)
<BotaniCar> obrut, upali fapbook i joinaj "sistemci hrvatska" grupu. 
<obruT> malo reverseengineeringa i radi :)
<obruT> BotaniCar: ne koristim ja te bookove
<BotaniCar> obruT: you're missing all the flaming ! :) 
<BotaniCar> Stvar je postala umalo k'o newse :) Juce covjek objesi oglas za ok placen,a ne pre tezak posao u Becu, razapeli ga svi da kak pocetna placa nije miljun eVra :) 
<obruT> inace, meni su nudili terrastream, dobim mail jel zelim sudjelovat, kao imam optiku u zgradi... ja sav sretan ocu-ocu i onda skuzim da u bazi imaju moju staru adresu :P idem provjerit ima li optike na novoj adresi, ima kitu :P
<BotaniCar> Life is (like a) dick. 
<obruT> testirali su i koliko opterecenja mogu podnijet IAD-ovi pa su dizali brzine na parsto megabita /s
<SilverSpace> pomaknem ikonu na destopu i srusi mi se xiiii
<Mmike> SilverSpace, web
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ima i za mob app
<obruT> inace, glavna skalamerija se vrti na openstacku
<Mmike> idem si nakapat usi
<obruT> sve je virtualizirano i sve ipv6
<BotaniCar> obruT: fakat ste/su trendi :D
<Mmike> obruT, nemoj rec :)
<ravilov> nista vise nije stvarno
<ravilov> sve je virtualno
<Mmike> openstack i ipv6 u dojce telekomu :)
 * ravilov samo ceka trenutak kad ce se moc cijeli uploadat negdje
<obruT> ravilov: yep ti ni ne postojis... samo si niz bitova u cyberspaceu... i imas CRC error :)
<ravilov> jbg, takav je zivot :p
<BotaniCar> Ja svako jutro pri ustajanju iz kreveta failam parity check :D
<Hrki> bok maheri, je moguce ikako upgrejdati http://wiki.linuxcnc.org/cgi-bin/wiki.pl?UpdatingTo2.6
<Hrki> ali je problem da nemam internet na stroju
<Hrki> trebo bi nekako te definicije prije na usb nasnimiti, se uopce moze to ??
<Mmike> Hrki, pogledaj apt-zip
<Mmike> apt-zip - Update a non-networked computer using apt and removable media
<Mmike> ideja je da s apt-zipom na stroju koji je na netu pokupis .deb fajlove, skopiras ih na stick, natankas ih u /var/cache/apt/archives na stroju koji nij ena netu, i kazes apt-get upgrade
<Mmike> ili dpkg-i
<Mmike> ili kaj vec
<Hrki> danke
<Hrki> budem malo proucio
<Hrki> valjda necu frendu sjebat stroj :))
<Hrki> a sta mu tocno ovo znaci; deb http://linuxcnc.org/ lucid base 2.6
<Hrki> kao da gleda definicije za lucid ubuntu , za verziju programa 2.6 ?
<Mmike> to je repozitorij
<SilverSpace> koji kreten bemti usb kabel 
<SilverSpace> pola sata se mucim spojit uredaj na port
<SilverSpace> i nece i nece i zamjenik usb kabel i radi na drugom kablu 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: tak sam ja s onim modularnim punjacima skuzio da bolje pune mobitel/tablet/kajgod dok stavim bolji kabl 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: svasta ne kuzim to 
<SilverSpace> svi bi trebali bit isti 
<ravilov> otkud ti to
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: nisu ni slicni, losi kabli imaju zice za dataflow i zice za charging iste debljine, pa onda imas drek punjenje 
<ravilov> kablovi su toliko razliciti da boli glava
<BotaniCar> cek da nadjem neki uljudan url
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ovakav ce dobro punit ( primjeti specificiran 24/28) http://www.amazon.com/Monoprice-1-5-Feet-24AWG-Plated-105436/dp/B009GUVZOK?tag=lifehackeramzn-20&ascsubtag=[referrer|www.google.hr[type|link[postId|1532784722[asin|B009GUVZOK[authorId|5760613250696714512 
<ravilov> ima i onih koji imaju automatsko namatanje u sredini, takvi imaju zice unutra valjda debljine dlake
<BotaniCar> Nda, jos jedna stvar, ono kaj punis mora u kernelu imati inejblan fast charge - ako hoces fast charge
<jaizza> SilverSpace i BotaniCar ste se dogovorili za pifu na kraju?
<BotaniCar> jaizza: naravno, to je laksi dio. Problem je kad se pocne dogovarati di i kad :)
<jaizza> jeste se dogovorili gdje i kad?
<ravilov> lako se dogovorit, problem je ispostovat dogovor
<BotaniCar> ravilov: ajme, ta zar od ovdasnjih obitavatelja ne ocekujes ispostivanje dogovora po difoltu ? O,okrutni realistu ! :) 
<BotaniCar> jaizza: ne, sve ovisi o utrci F1 :)
<ravilov> ovi windowsi su stvarno smijurija
<BotaniCar> Kaj si nasao ?:D
<ravilov> pokusam instalirat neki paket, ali ne, umjesto pokretanja wizarda dobijem prozorcic sa helpom kako se pokrece msiexec
<ravilov> pokrenem ko admin i - radi
<ravilov> sta nema boljeg nacina da mi kaze da treba admin prava?
<BotaniCar> hehe, to je trebalo biti na vrhu tog popupa, izgleda da su zaboravili :) Kaj delas opce, deployas nekaj domain-wide pa pakiras u msi ?
<ravilov> opet je zaboravio da ja ne administriram domene niti imam ikakve veze za MS/win administracijom
<ravilov> desi se to kad prodas dusu MS-u :p
<infy-> dobro jutro
<BotaniCar> ravilov: znam da programiruljis, mislil sam da si nekaj napravio i slozip deployment paket za admine, pa testiras. 
<ravilov> nikad jos nisam napravio vlastiti MSI
<ravilov> nit planiram
<ravilov> ovo je instalacija blackberry desktop softvera
<BotaniCar> ja sam kriv, kao da sam ikad upoznao programera koji je isprobao svoju umosklepinu prije nego mi je dao da ju deployam 
<SilverSpace> ead of Croatian Tourist Board told me that "it doesn't pay" to advertise here. 300 million people. Wealthy nation. And it doesn't pay.
<SilverSpace> Head of Croatian Tourist Board told me that "it doesn't pay" to advertise here. 300 million people. Wealthy nation. And it doesn't pay.
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: daj kontekst
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/dropbox-pro-vise-prostora-ista-cijena/135376.aspx
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/svijet/348241/Slavni-americki-producent-pokopao-hrvatsku-Vladu.html
<BotaniCar> Cocky bastard ( i'll help, right ) , ali ima pravo :(
<oki> dobri dan svima
<SilverSpace> ooo di si oki 
<BotaniCar> bok, oki
<oki> evala SilverSpace,BotaniCar
<oki> jeli tko koristi inkscape slučajno?
<obruT> uff, nekad davno nesto nacrto i to je to
<obruT> ak se dobro sjecam, slozio neki layout za printanje na diplome na predvidjena mjesta pa preko toga printao imena
<obruT> serem :) to sam radio sa scribusom :) sa inkscapeom sam samo nesto jednom nacrto :)
<BotaniCar> Gle ti kaj je auto: http://images.gatewayclassiccars.com/carpics/STL/9000/9000b.jpg ... ( http://www.gatewayclassiccars.com/saint-louis/2013/zimmer/golden-spirit-S9000.html )
<oki> pokušavam napraviti save /export svg  u eps i pdf ali mi se pojavi vidljiva linija od obruba teksta i nema efekt u pozadini teksta, mogu pokazati ako tko ima volje preko teamviewera
<oki> ili ako postoji irc inkscape-hr
<obruT> BotaniCar: ove trube su zakon :)
<BotaniCar> cijeli auto mi je aman-taman ! S tim treba na cajke ich ! :) 
<oki> obruT: jeli se sjećaš kako se ekportira ?
<SilverSpace> oki: da koristi is
<SilverSpace> oki: nesto krivo radis 
<oki> da, znam to
<jaizza> BotaniCar: ovisi o helpu?
<SilverSpace> nisam imao takvih problema 
<BotaniCar> jaizza: kaj ovisi o helpu ?
<jaizza> 12:19 < BotaniCar> jaizza: ne, sve ovisi o utrci F1 :)
<BotaniCar> kaj ti imas tipkovnicu na kojoj se gumbeki utrkuju ? De neki video :)
<jaizza> BotaniCar: cyber Å¡to?
<BotaniCar> cyber-sex, o cemu cyber-drugom bi ja mogao razmisljati :)
<jaizza> BotaniCar: iliti da parafraziram: kakav help?
<oki> SilverSpace: pokusao sam sve opcije koje se nude prilikom ekporta tj. save ali bude uvik isto
<Mmike> BotaniCar, to je renderirano? :)
<BotaniCar> 6pack je za amater, beware 99pack: https://i.imgur.com/vQPUqMz.png
<BotaniCar> Mmike: jok, pravo auto !
<SilverSpace> oki: radio sam dosta logo za ubuntu hr osm hr logo i jos toga morao bi vidjeti kaj si napravio 
<BotaniCar> drugi link je na fotke s nekog auto showa
<oki> SilverSpace putem teamwievera
<markosejic> d dan
<SilverSpace> ne pa imas orginal file 
<SilverSpace> da otvorim 
<oki> imam
<oki> kako da ti ga pošaljem
<SilverSpace> imas dropbox
<SilverSpace> ili hoces mail 
<weshmashian> mornin'
<markosejic> weshmashian: pozz
<oki> imam dropbox pa mail
<SilverSpace> oki: imas u dropboxu Publik mapu stavis unutra i das link 
<SilverSpace> kaj to ne znas 
<oki> SilverSpace https://db.tt/BQ9Yn7RM
<oki> SilverSpace: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/atppaxqogsmwae2/AAA6QNIEqCXyjqnHft0T3vhAa?dl=0
<markosejic> しょうがな
<BotaniCar> markosejic: poradi na rukopisu :D
<markosejic> しょうがない
<markosejic> shoganai
<SilverSpace> koji srakopis 
<markosejic> to je japanski
<SilverSpace> oki: to je vec pdf 
<SilverSpace> to me ne zanima 
<SilverSpace> svg 
<SilverSpace> i zasto u pdf
<SilverSpace> markosejic: tak bi rado u japan 
<darko> markosejic : morat cemo te banirat s IRC-a
<darko> totalno nam rusis ugled "underground haxora"
<darko> kak mozes doc na irc s nickom ime+prezime
<darko> so n00b
<SilverSpace> lol 
<BotaniCar> Prvi put kad usvojim nekog patka, nazvati cu ga darko, darko 
<SilverSpace> darko: pa ii ti si darko :)
<BotaniCar> paziti cu ga, maziti, i misliti na tvoje |33t skillze
<darko> pa zar zbilja mislite da sam ja darko
<darko> n00bs detected!
<oki> treba mi eps da se može editirat i pdf  za printanje
<oki> pošto možda svg se teško učitava u ai
<spawn> jeli sada bolje
<oki> u ilustratoru
<darko> spawn welcome
<obruT> spawn: samo se nemoj spawnat previse :)
<darko> sad si "in"
<SilverSpace> obruT: jesi gledo fargo
<SilverSpace> ice pice 
<SilverSpace> oki: cini mi se da ti kompliciras sam sebi 
<cApSL0ck> jbg na onom nicku sam registriranž
<oki> SilverSpace: pa izlaz eps ne izgleda isto ka svg a tako ni pdf kada direktno u inkscape idem sa save as to eps, pdf
<BotaniCar> spawn: ti si svjestan da si u stvari darko, zasto se toga sramis ? :D
<spawn> he he
<oki> pojavi se linija oko teksta ili nema efekta iza teksta.
<SilverSpace> ne znam oki cini mi se da kompliciras stvar 
<oki> pa kako kod tebe izgleda
<SilverSpace> kak da vidim kad si mi dao samo pdf 
<SilverSpace> pdf me uopce ne zanima neznam zasto bi i printao takvo nesto iz pdf_a
<oki> pa klikni na desnu ikonu  4 linije treba ti se izlistati 3 fajla tu je i svg 
<oki> SilverSpace: https://www.dropbox.com/s/d6blen588jdwfd2/bottle%20label.svg.zip?dl=0
<oki> SilverSpace: ispričavam se uploada sam direktno svg pa nije pokaziva preview uglavnom ovo je gore link svg u zipu
<SilverSpace> oki: i kakav je sad https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/output.pdf
<SilverSpace> ja ne vidim nikakve razlike od svg
<oki> vidu se pixeli na ovom efektu  iza teksta i linija zelena oko naziva umjesto da je to rub od slova
<BotaniCar> ivoks: imate i vi prozirne kayake ( https://i.imgur.com/C86faaK.jpg ) ? 
<oki> SilverSpace: meni barem tako izgleda jeli to možda o rezoluije
<oki> *rezolucije
<SilverSpace> pa i na svg imas zeleni rub od slova 
<oki> da ali se vidi bijelo izmedu ruba i slova, a zeleni rub treba biti na slovu, e da i nije isti font sad sam primjetio, te ovi efekt iza teksta je pixeliziran
<oki> mogu li pokazati preko teamviwera
<SilverSpace> nemam ga 
<oki> a skype?
<Mmike> http://www.zdnet.com/red-hat-chief-technology-officer-resigns-7000033058/
<Mmike> SilverSpace, a teamviewer ti bar lako instalirat :D
 * Mmike se najeo sljiva :) sad kad krene... ;)
<oki> http://www.teamviewer.com/hr/download/linux.aspx
<SilverSpace> aha skuzio sam dok sam pdf povecao na max  https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/Screenshot%20from%202014-08-28%2014%3A27%3A51.png
<SilverSpace> bjela crta oko K
<oki> SilverSpace: tako je isto i na onom ddrugom dijelu di je tekst isto zelen
<SilverSpace> da toga nema na svg 
<SilverSpace> ne bi zna mozda font ??
<oki> output bi trebao izgleati glatko identično ka u svg
<SilverSpace> ah trebao bi cisto sumljam 
<SilverSpace> jesi probao u png 
<oki> u png sasvim ok ispadne
<oki> ali kad idem u pdf ili eps onda mi se pojavi ovi problem ili nema efekta iza teksta
<SilverSpace> i kod mene izvoz u pdf isto ima tu bijelu crtu 
<SilverSpace> ne znam 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ti to mislis da je lako prosli puta sam se nahebo grdo :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, al to doslovno skines i pokrenes
<SilverSpace> Mmike: eto dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of teamviewer9
<BotaniCar> Zakaj nemrem cut/copy/pasteat citave mailove u nijednom mail klijentu ? Drag'n'drop je bezveze
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, aj pejstaj cijelu gresku
<Mmike> i zakaj skidas paket
<Mmike> skini .tar.gz, raspakiraj i pokreni
<Mmike> BotaniCar, kak bi cuto email? :)
<SilverSpace> dpkg: error processing package teamviewer9 (--install): dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<SilverSpace> Errors were encountered while processing: teamviewer9
<BotaniCar> Mmike: pa kaj cut radi, spremi odabrano u memoriju i poslije iskrca di hocu. Ako mogu cutat fajl, zakaj unutar mail klijenta ne bi mogao mail ?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kod mene ti nis nije jednostavno 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, to nije cijela greska
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ok, kaj ti znaci 'cut' i 'cutanje' ?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: konkretno bi htio uzeti jedan ili vise mailova koji su u direktoriju A, i staviti ih u direktorij B
<Mmike> direktorij bi bilo - sto?
<BotaniCar> poddirektorij u inboxu
<Mmike> imap folder?
<BotaniCar> pricam o sucelju mail klijenta ijelo vrijeme
<Mmike> ja nemam direktorije u mailu
<Mmike> imam foldere
<Mmike> pa me malo buni
<Mmike> ugl
<BotaniCar> svejedno jel imap, pop ili zbiglj
<Mmike> ja dodjem na mail, i drag-dropam ga
<Mmike> i on se prebaci 
<BotaniCar> nemam direktorije, imam foldere # saywhat ?
<BotaniCar> Ma da, daj me citaj, i ja rantam kak moram draganddropat, a nece mis e :)
<Mmike> ?
<Mmike> ne kuzim kaj bi ti htio? :)
<Mmike> pa mosh selektirat 100 mailova i muvnit ih
<BotaniCar> ocu oznaciti , CTRL+X i CTRL+V nedze drugdje
<Mmike> mosh i right-click i onda 'move to folder'
<BotaniCar> a ne navlaciti misha kao porno glumac kozicu
<BotaniCar> Nda, move to folder, zaista
<Mmike> :D
<Mmike> naime, mene to izjebe
<Mmike> imam losnjikav mis
<Mmike> koji mi nekad otpusti klik usred muvanja
<Mmike> pa mi mejlovi zavrse pitaj boga di
<Mmike> :)
<oki> SilverSpace: neznam ni ja jedino da png snimim ka pdf ili eps.
<BotaniCar> Ili directory tree koji se proteze kroz 4 ekrana , pa dok app skuzi da treba odskrolati do dna .. 
<oki> ali me interesira kako direktno iz inkscape prebaciti u eps i pdf a da bude indetično izvornom svg-u
<SilverSpace> oki: izgleda da ne ide kad se izvoz i kod mene isto prikazuje 
<Hrki> Mmike: se moze umjesto apt-zip koristiti apt-offline ? kao sto je ovdje objasnjeno
<Hrki> http://www.debian-administration.org/article/648/Offline_Package_Management_for_APT
<oki> SilverSpace: sve opcije koje mi nudi prilikom izvoza u eps ili pdf i opet isto bude, jedino png pretvoriti u pdf i eps, ali mene zanima svg-> pdf  i svg->eps a izgledaju isto u preview ka izvorni svg
<oki> s time da je eps moguće editirati
<SilverSpace> oki: ima skripra koja svg pretvara u pdf mozda ona drugacije odradi ili je to neki bug 
<SilverSpace> ja probao i print u pdf i izvoz i isto
<SilverSpace> koji kreteni nova tv http://www.jutarnji.hr/zagreb--u-tijeku-vadenje-automobila-iz-save/1216085/
<SilverSpace> opcenito nikad to novinarstvo nije bilo na nizim granama 
<SilverSpace> nek je sad
<ravilov> a ti i dalje vjerno citas :)
<SilverSpace> ravilov: ako ne citas novine onda si neinformiran 
<SilverSpace> ako ih citas onda si krivo informiran
<SilverSpace> dode ti na isto
<ravilov> nije isto, ako ne citas bar nisi uludo potrosio vrijeme
<Mmike> Hrki, nemam pojma
<Mmike> Hrki, nisam koristio apt-offline, al' iz onog URLa cini se da je to kul isto
<Mmike> probaj :)
<Hrki> ma ovi sa linux cnc kanal mi kazu da je zajebano updejtat bez interneta
<oki> Mmike: da li ti možda znaš?
<Mmike> oki, kaj to?
<Mmike> Hrki, opce nije zajebano
<oki> u inkscape export/save  svg u pdf i eps da budu identično isto ka izvorni svg veličina
<oki> iste velicine
<ravilov> sta budes sad to svakog ponaosob pitao? :)
<BotaniCar> ravilov: nemoj se overexpouzat, bude i tebe pitao :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<oki> evo ovdi https://www.dropbox.com/s/d6blen588jdwfd2/bottle%20label.svg.zip?dl=0 , ravilov: pa ne bas svakog ali ako se vec nudis imas li kakvo rjesenje
<ravilov> ne
<ravilov> PDF nije vektorski orijentiran format
<Mmike> hrvojem, ping
<ravilov> export vektorske grafike u PDF je sve samo ne jednostavno
<ravilov> za EPS ne znam, ne bavim se time
<Mmike> hrvojem, koja je razlika, u percona clusteru, izmedju xtrabackup i xtrabackup-2 za sst-method ?
<Mmike> wsorep_sst_method 
<Mmike> osim sto nisu kompatibilni :)
<Mmike> oki, nemam ti pojma
<oki> :) ka ni ja
<Mmike> oki, al' ovo sto drugajlija podjebavator veli nije bez smisla
<Mmike> svg je vektorski format
<oki> u inkscape nudi save to pdf i eps medutim prilikom toga u preview outputa bude bijela linija ili nem aefecta iza teksta
<oki> pogledajte povise u linku je svg
<SilverSpace> oki: probaj ovdje kovertirat http://www.fileformat.info/convert/image/svg2pdf.htm
<SilverSpace> imas ih koliko hoces 
<oki> probao ne ide
<hrvojem> Mmike: xtrabackup-v2 je noviji i ima dosta novih ficura
<hrvojem> Mmike: enkripcija, progress, etc. (http://www.percona.com/doc/percona-xtradb-cluster/5.6/manual/xtrabackup_sst.html)
<Mmike> naime, customer veli da mu se raspada sve sa v1, a sa v2 ne
<Mmike> 'raspada = nit jedan nod se nece spojit na donora'
<Mmike> ja to nemrem rekreirat u test labu svom
<hrvojem> raspada?
<hrvojem> mislim postoji valjda neki error :)
<Mmike> da, znaci pokrene donora sa bootstrap-pxc
<Mmike> nakon toga pokrene nod neki
<hrvojem> moguce je da koristi neki ficur iz v2 koji ne radi sa v1
<Mmike> i ovaj krene uzimat snapshot
<Mmike> i onda se desi greska koja kaze da innobackupex snapshot nije ok
<Mmike> nesto a-la 'timestamp kufer pimpek'
<Mmike> ma jok, v1 su svi
<Mmike> sad su promjenili na v2 i sve im radi
<hrvojem> a moguce jedino da je neki bug specificno popravljen samo za v2
<hrvojem> v1 je deprecated koliko zna
<hrvojem> *znam
<hrvojem> morao bi bas changelog gledat
<Mmike> mogucno je da lik nema iste verzjie
<Mmike> da mu je donor starija verzija
<Mmike> blah
<hrvojem> ako im je bas stalo do v1 mogu bug prijavit na LP (https://bugs.launchpad.net/percona-xtradb-cluster/+filebug)
<hrvojem> Mmike: minor verzija ne bi trebala bit problem
<Mmike> ma ne radi se opce o tome :)
<hrvojem> nego 
<api984> opa… xtrabackup…. sta je ko probao percona ili galera mysql cluster slozit>
<Mmike> api984, pih, da slozit
<hrvojem> :)
<Mmike> svjecka pornjava se vrti na tome :D
<Mmike> hrvojem, pa zanimalo me sam kaj ima novo
<Mmike> jer, velim, kad koriste v1 onda im ne radi, kad prebace na v2 im radi
<Mmike> moguce da imaju staru perconu (5.5.32 i manju)
<Mmike> na donoru
<Mmike> ili da nodovima
<Mmike> receiver?
<Mmike> ili kak vec
<Mmike> pa se to kolje
<hrvojem> to bi trebalo radit i sa v1 i v2 
<hrvojem> ali posalji negdje log, jel ovako samo mogu pogadjat 
<api984> ovaj cluster koliko je to prod reay / stable? percona ili galera?
<BotaniCar> api984: referentan odgovor:  <Mmike> svjecka pornjava se vrti na tome :D
<api984> hehe
<api984> probao tko Tungsten replicator?
<api984> ovo sam pitam ovako
<Mmike> api984, production je ready, stable je, samo nije sinkrono
<Mmike> meni i dalje klasican master-master drazi
<api984> Mmike: nije sinkrono? 
<Mmike> nop
<api984> Mmike: pricas za tungsten ili perconu?
<Mmike> moze ti se desiti da zapises nesto na jedan nod, i onda ides citat to s drugog noda, a to jos tamo nije doslo
<api984> malo sam se pogubio
<Mmike> percona
<api984> aaa ok
<Mmike> nisam tungsten koristio
<api984> niti ja … probat cu to slozit
<hrvojem> Mmike: re v1 vs v2 jedino da koristi neku opciju u my.cnf koja je v2 only
<api984> galera je sinkrona… n nodova, najsporiji nod eq brzina clustera
<weshmashian> is it web scale? :)
<hrvojem> api984: http://www.percona.com/doc/percona-xtradb-cluster/5.6/howtos/ubuntu_howto.html 
<api984> pa mozes WAN scale
<hrvojem> weshmashian: samo je mongodb webscale :)
<weshmashian> mhm
<Mmike> hrvojem, jok, sve je isto
<api984> hrvojem: wtf? pa wsrep je
<api984> mora biti sinkorno kao na galeri onda…. 
<Mmike> doduse, u wsrep_cluster_addres nisu imali adresu 'lokalnog' noda
<Mmike> iako meni to nije smetalo
<api984> Mmike: nisam probao manualno jos… probao sam s sitea onu sh skriptu koja slozi automatski sve na 3+1
<Mmike> ma mysql je drek
<Mmike> ak osh ozbiljnost, uzmi postgres
<hrvojem> Mmike: ne mora bit ali ako imas vise od jednog eth interfejsa onda mozda ode na krivi
<Mmike> hrvojem, vish ,mogucno
<Mmike> to je u openstacku
<api984> Mmike: mysql zasad najrasireniji
<Mmike> tko zna kak mreza tam izgleda
<weshmashian> api984: to ne znaci da valja :)
<Mmike> api984, svejedno je los
<api984> weshmashian: zasto nebi valjalo…. 
<api984> nije bas da ima puno izbora u FOSSu
<api984> mongo i pqsql
<api984> itd itd…. 
<hrvojem> Mmike: ne moze ti radit ako nemas wsrep_cluster_address podesen, wsrep_node_address ti treba ako imas vise interfejsa
<api984> mariadb klon ben
<Mmike> mongo nije relacijska baza
<api984> Mmike: znam da mongo nije rel
<api984> ali nema bas neki veliki izbor
<api984> oracle fuj
<api984> ms fuj
<Mmike> hrvojem, imam wsrep_cluster_adddres al 'nemam 'svoj' IP unutra. Znaci, umjesto da imam: nodeA,nodeB,nodeC, ja na nodeuB imam: nodeA,nodeC
<Mmike> api984, yup, i zato postgres
<hrvojem> aha a mozes i tako
<Mmike> Hrki, pa mislim da je to krivo, nije li?
<hrvojem> ovako je zgodinije da ne moras puno mijenjat my.cnf
<hrvojem> lakse da deployat sa puppetom/anisble
<Hrki> koje ove sa mojeg linka?
<Mmike> juju, juju :)
<api984> hrvojem: radje ansible
<Mmike> Hrki, ma ne, krivo :)
<hrvojem> hahaha
<Mmike> s/hrki/hrvojem
<hrvojem> Mmike: ako ti se tvoja adresa nalazi u gcomm:// on prepozna i ne pokusava se spajat sam na sebe
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> sad cu ti gresku pokazat, sam malo
<darko> koji je dobar neki free SMTP server
<Hrki> googleov
<Mmike> darko, postfix? :)
<darko> ma ne trebam softver :D
<darko> vec da se regam nedje i saljem prek njihovog
<darko> nekak mi sumnjivo da gugl to daje
<Hrki> darko: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-use-google-s-smtp-server
<darko> ok, tnx
<darko> nadam se da nema neka "kvaka" xD
<api984> http://www.mysqlperformanceblog.com/2013/06/05/multicast-replication-in-percona-xtradb-cluster-pxc-and-galera/
<api984> multicast :D
<Mmike> hrvojem, znaci, wsrep_cluster_address mi isto u biti ne treba?
<Mmike> api984, bed s tom galerom je sto ne replicira dobro sve. myisam tablice ne replicira, particionirane tablice ne replicira
<Mmike> i tak
<api984> Mmike: iskljucivo je made 4 InnoDB
<api984> raspadne se cluster sa myisam repliciranjem… probao vec prije
<hrvojem> hm da MyISAM zadnji update/bugfix za taj engine je bio par godina
<hrvojem> Mmike: wsrep_cluster_address ti treba, to ti ide gcomm:// i adrese ostalih nodova
<Mmike> Hrki, kad tog nemam, sto se desi? 
<hrvojem> wsrep_node_address ti ne treba ako imas samo jedna eth interfejs ili koristis primarni
<Mmike> pa e, ne repliciraju se te tablice. 
<hrvojem> Mmike: nece ti radit cluster
<jelly> dobro, al myisam je hash sa SQL APIjem, nije to baza za drzati ista pametno
<Mmike> jelly, u biti, to je storage engine :)
<Mmike> sql i sve ide iznad toga
<hrvojem> jelly: da, ali ljudi i dalje drze relativno vazne podatke u tome 
<Mmike> hrvojem, ma, pokusavam skuzit zasto taj wsrep_cluster_address mora bit prazan kad bootstrapam nod
<hrvojem> ne mora biti prazan
<Mmike> onda je tutorial kriv
<hrvojem> ako koristis bootstrap-pxc 
<Mmike> krii
<Mmike> krivi
<hrvojem> koji tutorial?
<Mmike> perconin
<hrvojem> err mislim da znam koji je :)
<jelly> onda im velis da migriraju ak oce replikaciju i gotovo
<Mmike> http://www.percona.com/doc/percona-xtradb-cluster/5.5/howtos/ubuntu_howto.html
<Mmike> jelly, not that simple. myisam pise 10293413 puta brze no innodb
<Mmike> i onda sajt stane, recimo, kad prebacis na innodb :)
<hrvojem> Mmike: to je bug :/, budem ispravio uskoro
<hrvojem> mozes ovaj koristiti u medjuvremenu: http://www.percona.com/doc/percona-xtradb-cluster/5.6/howtos/ubuntu_howto.html
<Mmike> hrvojem, pa TO sam htio cut
<Mmike> ljubim te u oko :D
<jelly> kace debian imat 5.6
<jelly> Mmike: onda znaci da je mysql zaqrac :-)
<hrvojem> gcomm:// mora biti prazan ako bootstrapas node sa "start"
<hrvojem> jelly: sta nije planirano za jessie?
<jelly> hrvojem: pojma nemam
<Mmike> hrvojem, znaci, ako bootstrapam za bootstrap-pxc, to ce samo biti izignorirano?
<hrvojem> da
<Mmike> jelly, imas perconine apt-repoe
<Mmike> hrvojem, mega kul te puno hvala
<jelly> Mmike: nemam
<Mmike> aj sad ispravi taj tutorial
<Mmike> jelly, gori si od redhetlija :)
<jelly> sad si skuzio?! :-)
<Mmike> u biti mi je marijo to davno rekao samo nisam znao slusat :D
<Mmike> zna netko di bi se kod nas moglo kupit dodatno ogledalo za nakvacit na retrovizor kabinski u autu, da mogu dete gledat na zadnjem sicu?
<ravilov> Mmike, pa to si jos jutros pitao, dosad si bas mogao izgooglat...
<ravilov> http://forum.roda.hr/threads/30569-Retrovizor-za-bebu
<ravilov> http://www.buba-mara.eu/ostalo/reer-retrovizor-19-cm/724634013283724637
<Mmike> hrvojem, znaci, ako je gcom:// prazan podrazumjeva se da bootstrapam node, right?
<Mmike> ravilov, ti si moja srecica bucica
<ravilov> zato sto googlam umjesto tebe?
<jelly> ravilov: zato sto ti duguje jos jednu pivu!
<SilverSpace> :)
<ravilov> e pa to nece namirit kvazi tepanjem
<weshmashian> kak mmike uvijek uspije navuc nekog da gugla za njega?
<weshmashian> to je sigurno zbog man-boobsa
<Mmike> ravilov, ma moze pivce :)
<Mmike> stovise, vrlo rado!
<Mmike> weshmashian, nisam ja jucer ircat poceo :D
<weshmashian> true that... :)
<ravilov> ja mislio da su zene manipulatori
<ravilov> ustvari
<ravilov> jos uvijek to mislim
<ravilov> sto dovodi u pitanje Mmike-ovo opredjeljenje...
<weshmashian> kaj fali? pa izgleda da je naucio nesto od zene (svoje/tudje) :)
<ravilov> aha
<SilverSpace> a jebote zivot da te hebo od netjaka prijatelj koji je trebao sa njime sad na jesen ic u skolu ima tumor na oku 
<jelly> well, Mmike ima mnoge kvalitete ljepseg spola :-)
<Mmike> jelly, pa, za neke ja jesam ljepsi spol :D
<jelly> sto ljudi, sto cudi
<Mmike> tumor na oku?!
<Mmike> jebemti :(
<SilverSpace> Mmike: da mora na operaciju i jos se nis ne zna 
<SilverSpace> katastrofa 
<jelly> ak se nis ne zna, onda jos nije katastrofa
<SilverSpace> ma je 
<jelly> Don't Panic
<SilverSpace> kaj mislis kak je sad roditeljima 
<jelly> kak bi im bilo, roditelji su
<ravilov> nadam se da se drze hladne glave, inace nisu od koristi nikome
<jelly> sto ne znaci da je sve najgore, jer -- se ne zna
<SilverSpace> moglo bi na kraju sezone f1 biti velikih rosada u momcadima 
<Mmike> pricao sad s frendom preko skajpa
<Mmike> on na ajfonu
<Mmike> pre fakin izvrsno se vidi i cuje
<Mmike> od-li-cno
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ja ipad mini koristim za to predobro je 
<Mmike> na androidu je to pre jadno
<Mmike> i, k'o da taj iphone sam fokusira na lika
<SilverSpace> zasto 
<jelly> Mmike: sa istim upload bendvitom?
<Mmike> frend hoda gradom, gleda u kameru i trese se sve oko njega, al' njemu je faca stalno u centru
<Mmike> jelly, vipnet hdspa u gradu
<SilverSpace> aha 
<jelly> Mmike: jesu li isti uvjeti za iOS i Android ili ne?
<Mmike> jelly, pa rekao bih da jesu
<Mmike> al'
<Mmike> brijem da to ovisi i o hardveru, mozebitno
<jelly> nebitno koji su konkretno, samo da su isti
<Mmike> moguce da ne fokusira skajp nego ios
<Mmike> i google hangouts je ocajan na mobitelima :D
<SilverSpace> Mmike: meni doma steka radi uploda kad imam pokrenut skype i teamviewer ali to je kriv upload 
<SilverSpace> jebeni internet 
<Mmike> kabl?
<Mmike> bnet mozda? :D
<SilverSpace> btnet
<jelly> tuzi im se, mozda ti dignu upload rate
<SilverSpace> sve su postavili iza optiku i nis bar za sad 
<jelly> ili ugasi video u skajpetu
<SilverSpace> po gradu imaju 
<Mmike> brate mili pa ovaj mysql nit po SSDu nece preko 40MB/sc!
<jelly> a po ram disku?
<oki> eto da javim da riješio problem
<oki> u vezi inkscape  sav sadržaj prilikom eksportiranja prebacio u krivulje i export  je ispravan
<Mmike> jelly, interesantno
<Mmike> jelly, cem probam kasnije
<SilverSpace> oki: ne kuzi kakve krivulje 
<Mmike> bezierove:)
<jelly> i ine spline
<Mmike> mysql> insert into test (value) select value from test;
<Mmike> ERROR 126 (HY000): Incorrect key file for table '/tmp/#sql_913_0.MYI'; try to repair it
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> jebemtidatijebem :)
<jelly> Mmike: kak znas moj username na yahoo
<SilverSpace> :)
<oki> Silver space: svaki tekst se tretira ka object i onda triba samo object to path or na hrv objekt u stazi, prije svakog exporta
<SilverSpace> hm
<obruT> upravo mi se dogodilo da mi se faking linux poceo usporavat, prvo sam primjetio na misu, a onda na tastaturi, pokrenuo top, nit je pojeden ram niti cpu podivljao... i samo odjednom crkli i mis i tastatura i djenja... reboot
<obruT> to jos nisam dozivio u ovih skoro 20 godina na linuxu
<SilverSpace> obruT: jel sad sve normalno 
<jelly-home> sam se rebootal?
<obruT> je, nakon sto sam pritisnuo reset tipku :)
<obruT> sad radi normalno...
<obruT> nego, cemu quatcopteri, helici na daljinski i slicno kad moze i od papira :) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KUuTvERSpWA
<datase> YouTube: World Record Large RC Paper Airplane 2 - 0:02:00 - 1,523,110 views - 3213 likes / 179 dislikes
<SilverSpace> hahaha
<SilverSpace> ovo je igracka https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qQ9dSrrBN28
<datase> YouTube: RC turbine jet F-16 scale 1:4 - 0:04:19 - 5,997,633 views - 8807 likes / 1206 dislikes
<davor> glupi windowsi
<SilverSpace> to je danas vec netko reko
<davor> pola kugle zemaljske vjerojatno
<SilverSpace> reci to na windows kanalu :)
<jelly-home> tamo to govore cijelo vrijeme
<SilverSpace> a da 
<davor> konvertirao sam disk s mbr na gpt i win7 instalacijski disk ne prepoznaje hdd
<davor> kakvo sranje
<davor> šta ću još osmicu morati
#ubuntu-hr 2014-08-29
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<rut> dj
<Mmike> davor, ubi MBR na disku i onda instaliraj
<Spawn> d jutro
<Mmike> http://punkufer.dnevnik.hr/clanak/hrana/pica/top-10-stvari-koje-definitivno-niste-znali-o-coca-coli---349533.html
<Mmike> "Samo dvije zemlje na svijetu ne prodaju Coca Colu. To su, naravno, Kuba i Sjeverna Koreja."
 * Mmike pio kolu u limenci koju je kupio na benzinskoj nekoj u Havani
<jaizza> dobro jutro radni narode
<Spawn> jutro
<Mmike> jaizza, bok!
<api984> jutro
<jelly-home> note to self: NAS kanta za 4 diska http://www.senetic.hr/product/744900-421
<obruT> jelly-home: kolko ta kutija guta struje ?
<jelly-home> ne znam jos, al ima mizerno napajanje od 150W
<obruT> meni je doma kucni server atom 330 koji ne trosi puno...
<obruT> razmisljam da stavim nesto malo jace unutra, ali bih htio zadrzati istu potrosnju :)
<obruT> mislim, nije ovo prespor stroj, nije da steka bilo kakvo dohvacanje podataka iz kucne mreze ili tak nesto.. malo mi je spor kod nekih interaktivnih stvari kad radim direktno na njemu...
<jaizza> Mmike: oj
<jaizza> Mmike: kako si ti meni danas?
<jelly> obruT: pise da ima amd turion sto nece biti puno brze, ali bar ima ECC memoriju
<SilverSpace> jutro
<BotaniCar1> jutro
<jaizza> komad!
<jaizza> BotaniCar1!
<obruT> joj sto me zivciraju sajtovi koji opisuju neki (softverski) "proizvod", procitas gomilu teksta i apsolutno ti nije jasno sto taj softver radi
<obruT> pogotovo kad se opisuju cloud rjesenja... ovo vam omogucuje ovo ono bla bla truc truc, a uopce ne skuzis sto je to tocno, na kojoj razini radi, kako radi i sto uopce s tim mozes
<SilverSpace> jaizza: oj :)
<ravilov> https://scontent-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpf1/t1.0-9/10353104_10152711970147612_8607640773211420423_n.jpg
<obruT> ravilov: sto je najgore, neki ljudi ce sad namjerno ic pisat tamo da postanu popularni na YT...
<ravilov> mozda ce se onda razocarat ako je to samo prazna prijetnja
<ivoks> https://twitter.com/JammingCroatia/status/505278327402143744
<ravilov> Amazon EC2 - 750 hours per month of Linux, RHEL, or SLES t2.micro instance usage
<ravilov> dakle redhat i suse nisu linux?
<jelly> ne, nego najam RHEL instance kosta vise para od Linux instance
<jelly> nije isti paket usluge
<ravilov> ali oba su free
<ravilov> valjda kosta vise kad vise nije free
<jelly> mozda su free u nekoj akciji
<ivoks> Amazon Linux
<ravilov> a zasto je RHEL skuplji?
<ivoks> nije isto sto i redhat
<jaizza> SilverSpace: ste se uspjeli dogovoriti kad i gdje za pifu?
<jelly> ravilov: licenca kosta
<ivoks> zato sto je redhat budalasta firma
<ravilov> isto i za suse?
<jelly> da
<ivoks> forsiraju licenci model cak i na cloudu
<ravilov> asti
<jelly> bez licence nemas patcheva
<ravilov> komercijala do daske
<jelly> ni supporta
<SilverSpace> jaizza: jos nista :(
<ivoks> nije to strasno
<ivoks> ono sto je strasno je da su najurili lika koji je rekao 'hej cekaj, ovo nije u redu'
<ravilov> ivoks, pa normalno, nije team player ;)
<jelly> (sa najjeftinijom licencom takitak nemas supporta, imas samo pristup na RHN repo)
<ivoks> on je samo htio najbolje za redhat
<ivoks> da zarade vise
<ivoks> ali prdonjama tesko objasniti
<jelly> ivoks: u cem je problem, bolje za konkurenciju <G>
<ivoks> pa meni nije problem
<ravilov> nema veze, zato mogu na ec2 vrtit centos for free, yay!
<ivoks> samo daj, dok mozes :)
<ivoks> kad tad ce i to postati komercijala hehe
<jelly> tesko
<ivoks> centos je sve sto fedora nije
<ivoks> a puno je bolji za redhat nego li fedora
<ravilov> to je bio sarkazam, ne namjeravam vrtiti ista rpm
<ivoks> probaj amazon linux, ako ne zelis ubuntu
<ivoks> ne znam na cemu je to bazirano
<ivoks> :)
<ravilov> nemam nista protiv ubuntu na amazonu, samo komentiram ponudjene opcije
<ivoks> ah, rhel
<ravilov> steta sto nije nesto egzoticnije
<ravilov> recimo corel linux
<ivoks> ubuntu je u biti naj-cloud-friendly distra
<ravilov> mozda zavrtim vanilla debian
<ravilov> a mozda zavrtim windows instancu
 * ravilov hides
<ivoks> cak je i microsoft pristupacniji nego li rh :(
<ivoks> (na cloudu)
<ivoks> i koriste open source alate :D
<SilverSpace> ma taj RH ce sam sebe pokopati ako vec nisu
<ravilov> zasad nema nikakvih naznaka da propadaju
<ivoks> https://github.com/Microsoft
<ivoks> ravilov: pa kad najuris CTO, ocito je da nije sve peachy
<jaizza> SilverSpace: uopće se ne čudim :D
<ivoks> http://www.zdnet.com/red-hat-chief-technology-officer-resigns-7000033058/
<ravilov> nisam rekao da je sve super, samo da nema naznaka da bi mogli propast
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zVDWWtJ1jzA
<datase> YouTube: Mateo Kovačić Second Goal ~ Inter Vs Stjarnan 6-0  Europa League  2014 - 0:00:14 - 496 views - 1 likes / 0 dislikes
<ravilov> in other news, koja je ovo buba? http://i.imgur.com/4leP5bv.jpg
<ivoks> opet su denyali sve nase submissione za openstack summit
<ivoks> ravilov: smrdljivi martin
<SilverSpace> jaizza: tesko se mi dogovorimo sve to treba spontano :)
<ravilov> lovely
<ravilov> upravo mi seta po klimi
<ravilov> aaaaand nestade
<ravilov> kad i kako smrdljivi martin actually zasmrdi?
<ivoks> ne smrdi
<ivoks> mozda kada ga se ubije
<SilverSpace> ne diraj ga to mu obrambeni mehanizam
<ravilov> a dobro, srecom nije mu zasmetalo sto ga slikavam
<ravilov> plus, u menzi danas prze lignje pa cijeli campus ionako smrdi po pregorenom ulju
<SilverSpace> vis mogo bi i ja po lignje 
<ivoks> ravilov: pazi da te ne sprcne u oko
<ravilov> mogao je jedino u oko kamere, moje je bilo daleko :)
<ravilov> zabavnije je to sto ne znam kam je sad nestao
<ravilov> bemliti ovaj ec2 je ko porn site
<ravilov> free na godinu dana, ali ipak upisi svoju kreditnu
<ravilov> necemo, obecajemo!
<obruT> ravilov: free je na godinu dana, ali na godinu + 1 dan skida 2000$ :)
<ravilov> onda moram proucit njihovu definiciju "godine dana"
<jelly> zato fino platis odmah pa znas na cemu si
<ravilov> ne mozes platit odmah
<ravilov> ako sam dobro shvatio *moras* proci jednogodisnji free account da bi znali tvoj usage pattern i prema tome formirali cijenu
<ravilov> bar za micro instance
<jelly> onda ne uzmes kod njih nego tamo di mozes platit odmah
<ravilov> eh
<Mmike> obruT: kol'ko brzo ti picis kad picis po jarunu i stancas kilometrazu?
<obruT> Mmike: na jarunu u pravilu nikad ne stancam kilometrazu, ili vozim bazu ili vozim intervale... dok vrtim bazu vozim 23-28, ovisno o fizickom stanju, kad vozim intervale onda naravno vozim oko 20kmh u nizem intervalu i oko 40-45kmh u visem
<Mmike> 40 km/h
<Mmike> jebote :)
<Mmike> kol'ko dugo (vrijeme) vozis tak?
<obruT> Mmike: ak sam u relativno ok kondi i idem se zajebavat (dakle odjebat bilo kakva pravila treninga), onda znam nekad vrtit oko 33-35kmh u periodu od sat i pol do dva
<Mmike> auuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<Mmike> dobar :D
<Mmike> ja sam sad pedalirao od spanskog do branimirca, 20 km/h mi je prosjek bio
<obruT> intervali, dakle kratko :)
<Mmike> 30 km/h sat i pol
<Mmike> ja bi umro
<Mmike> al' onak
<Mmike> jako :D
<ravilov> koliko puta zaredom? :p
<Mmike> obruT: inace, moj server doma trosi oko 90W
<Mmike> obruT: neka ploca, neki dualcore AMD koji radi na 800Mhz vecinu vremena, 4 gige rama, 7 SATA diskova i jedan SSD
<ravilov> needs moar SATAs
<ravilov> </sarkazam>
<ravilov> vratio mi se martin, sad je bio taman ispred tipkovnice
<ravilov> uspio ga pokupit na komad papira i izbacit van
<ravilov> kroz prozor
<jelly> ravilov: i SSD je SATA!
<SilverSpace> obruT: da to mozes na cestovnom biciklu na mtb bi umro
<obruT> cestovnom naravno :)
<BotaniCar1> Ak ja ne popizdim. Podizem virtualku koja ce u skoroj buducnosti hostati nekakav web servis. Traze me da im ( drugoj strani)  dam parametre za pristup , ukljucujuci njihov dio certifikata. Napravim to i napomenem da server jos nema servisa koji bi autorizirao njihovu stranu certifikata. Danas dobijm mail da re-issuam certifikat jer imaju problema s spajanjem :)
<BotaniCar1> Na sto li se spajaju,majku im staru :)
<obruT> BotaniCar1: to neki IS ?
<BotaniCar1> obruT: slab sam s akronimima, kaj je IS ?
<obruT> mozda IIS :)
<obruT> kak se zove majkrosoftov web server ? :)
<BotaniCar1> Ma jok, tomcat koji hosta AS2 gateway servis
<rut> muffin neznas ni sam kaj ti radi na serveru 
<BotaniCar1> IIS se zove, nije :9
<BotaniCar1> rut: apsolutno sam siguran da ne radi nista, ta sam sam pogasio sve servise :) 
<rut> too much za mene .. kakvi certifikati .. to se koristi :)
<BotaniCar1> Sredi mi beta-testiranje ovog brzointernetskog ku*ca o kojem se shuska, pa cu ti pricati o certifikatima dok ne zaspis :)
<obruT> rut: isto kako klijent koristi serverski certifikat da "provjeri jel prica s pravim serverom", tako i server moze autenticirati klijenta preko klijentskog certifikata...
<weshmashian> mornin'
<SilverSpace> mene zanima koliko dugo će se ovi još vadit na hdz, "klerofašiste", desnicu, crkvu, svemirce, pičku materinu, astrologiju...!?
<SilverSpace> dobar :)
<jelly> SilverSpace: dok god im ne damo nogu
<SilverSpace> jelly: je onda ce to i drugi na isti nacin raditi
<jelly> da, dok god ih pustamo da to rade...
<SilverSpace> i tak sve ispocetka 
<ravilov> kazu da svaki narod dobiva ono sto je zasluzio...
<BotaniCar1> obruT: njihov je problem sto sam ja servis ugasio, pa oni s svoje strane nemaju kako provjeriti svoj dio :) 
<BotaniCar1> jelly: ti i ja ne bumo dali nogu nikom jer nismo ni penzioneri ni stranacki aktivisti ; sto nas stavlja u poziciju manjine na izborima/referendumu za bilo kaj :)
<Hrki> ravilov: krivo kazu
<obruT> jel vrti tko od vas docker ?
<Mmike> ja vrtim lxc
<ravilov> Hrki, da, tako tvrde svi koji nisu u stanju prihvatiti vlastitu situaciju, sudbinu i odgovornost
<obruT> lxc vec neko vrijeme gledam i planiram isprobat, ali se jos nisam stigao pozabavit kak spada
<Hrki> po cemu smo mi zasluzili ove glupane na vlasti ?
<Hrki> opcenito ljudi u hrvatskoj misle da su pametni i bogomdani, pogotovo javni sluzbenici
<ravilov> Hrki, ako nista drugo, jer smo im kao narod dopustili da dodju na vlast
<Hrki> ma tko god da dojde ista stvar
<Hrki> nitko nece dirati svoje
<Hrki> a nitko nema muda otpustit 100 000 ljudi viska
<ravilov> sve sami izgovori :p
<obruT> Hrki: nije da se ne otpustaju ljudi, otpustaju se... ali se odmah dovede svoje na to mjesto
<Hrki> ma tko se otpusta iz drzavnih sluzbi ?
<Hrki> i zasto ne uvedu besplatno radnu subotu, tko ih jebe
<Hrki> ako ja moram raditi, nek radi i oni, ionako su preplaceni
<obruT> Hrki: znam nekoliko drzavnih firmi u kojima se kako se mijenjala vlast mjenjali i izaposlenici, otpustilo se ekipu koju se dovelo u prethodnoj vlasti i zaposillo svoje
<obruT> Hrki: i tak ide u krug
<Hrki> mozda na vodecim pozicijama, ali svi ostaju unutar sluzbe
<obruT> Hrki: covjek dodje do zakljucka da je smisao vlasti uhljebiti svoje ljude i izvuci sto vise novaca iz drzave
<Hrki> pa da, to je i smisao
<Hrki> jedna zenska je tu kod mene socijalna radnica, krala je pomoc jednoj zeni
<obruT> a najveci problem je sto ne postoji niti jedna stranka niti jedan pokret koji to nece napravit
<Hrki> skuzili ju, mora vratiti pare, ali otkaz nije dobila
<Hrki> dobila je opomoenu od naseg cjenjenog suda :D
<obruT> tak da ono, kad budu izbori, fakat ne znam za koga bih glasao
<Hrki> tako da mi i dalje nije jasno sto trebas napravit da dobis otkaz u drzavnoj sluzbi
<Hrki> naravno djeca koja puse u parku su kazeno gonjena jer je to problem drustva, a lopov dobije ukor :)
<obruT> Hrki: u ovim nekim firamama je fakat bilo cistki, onak vise ljudi, cak i ne na visokim pozicijama su otkantali i zaposlili druge... u ovoj jednoj su doslovno dobili popis ljudi koje trebaju zaposlit
<obruT> sljakera obicnih (kompjuterasa)
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> obruT: nemas se kaj pozabavit :) apt-get install lxc lxc-templates, i onda k'o root: lxc-create -n mojTestishaKontejnerisha -t download
<Mmike> i onda ce te pitat koju distu oces kaj oces, skinut ce rootfs i pokrenut kontejnr
<obruT> Mmike: pozabaviti - napraviti raznorazna testiranja :)
<Mmike> lxc je mrak stvar :)
<Mmike> ima sitnica koje bas ne rade jos, al' eto, u 14.10 ce i to raditi
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> jel' moguce da mi vipnet ubija konekcije kad su idle?
<Mmike> sshom se spojim na stroj, i ako 4-5 minuta nist ne radim tamo, smrznuto je
<Mmike> spojen sam na jedno 15ak strojeva skvukud po svijetu
<ravilov> keep-alive?
<Mmike> i sve mi stalo :)
<Mmike> ravilov: cudno mi je to svejedno - s ovog sam laptopa radio s mora preko tmobileta i ostavljao ga upaljenog danima, nikad mi ssh nije pukao
<Mmike> (btw, jebeno je to s tmobil internetom - ne puca veza nikad :) )
<Mmike> dodjem tu kod stare sad, ona ima vipnet/bnet/kajvec, i sere
<obruT> Mmike: kao sto ravilov kaze, postavi si na klijentu da salje pakete... meni u korporativnoj mrezi u jednom segmentu onak ubija nakon par minuta, za popizdit... onda si podesis config i sve super
<Mmike> glupan
<SilverSpace> nagovatam netjaka da idemo u ducan ali ne na tv je johnny test https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j9ZS3bjcQ6k
<datase> YouTube: S01E05 Ledeni Prasci/Dzonijeva Kuca Strave - 0:20:36 - 1,052,645 views - 495 likes / 102 dislikes
<SilverSpace> i Denis to ne propušta 
<Mmike> e, pa: * Cannot join #debian (User limit reached).
<Mmike> hrvojem: ping
<hrvojem> oj
<hrvojem> Mmike: oj
<BotaniCar> Da se mene pita, koristenje windowsa bi bilo obavenzo u svim kompanijama s vise od 0 zaposlenika! 
<BotaniCar> "malocas" nestalo struje - big deal, vratila se i sve se automatski pocelo bootati. Iznenada - windows update - $$profit$$
<BotaniCar> 45 min sam se izlezavao na suncu 
<BotaniCar> Ispada da MS svoj store drzi ciscim od gugleta, dobih mail da su pocistili 1500 fake appova :) Sad me strah provjeriti, da li je ista ostalo tamo :)
<Mmike> hrvojem: da bi se percona-xtradb pokrenula, mora bar jedan node biti ziv, right?
<Mmike> ako nije nit jedan ziv, moram bootstrap raditi?
<hrvojem> da
<hrvojem> mislim ako ne postoji ni jedan node u clusteru, onda nema ni cluster, jel :)
<Mmike> jup :|)
<Mmike> al sad pazi ovo
<Mmike> imam 3 noda u clusteru
<Mmike> i db size je oko 200 GB
<Mmike> i sad moram cluster ugasit
<Mmike> ugasim sve nodeove
<Mmike> kad palim cluster, onda bootstrapam prvi nod
<Mmike> al' onda kad se drugi upali, napravit ce SST iz pocetka, right?
<hrvojem> ne, nuzno
<hrvojem> mislim da ce prvo probat IST
<hrvojem> ali nisam siguran :)
<jelly> super sexy transfer?
<hrvojem> da 
<Mmike> pojeo sam tak bezveze cevape :/
<infy-> o/
 * jelly pojeo fine srdele
<jelly> i deci crnog i kafu
 * BotaniCar fino nije pojeo nish ( nish citaj kao nedefiniranu kolicinu keksa , dva peciva i stapice )
<jelly> MAÅ ALA, nakon tri dana uspio restorati profil za Chrome iz backupa i vratit si tabove
<BotaniCar> jelly: ja jednostavno moram pitati kakvi su to tabovi tako kriticni da vrijede tri dana restorea ? :) 
<jelly> dubstep :->
<jelly> also, linkovi di sam stao na jedno 3-4 projekta
<jelly> can you spell ADH... ooh, shiny
<obruT> meni se skrsi firefox/chrome/stovec... dignem, nestali tabovi, opsujem spominjuci par svetaca i rodbinske veze...  i nakon par minuta  zaboravim i djenja... vec u sljedecih sat vremena, 30 novih tabova otvoreno :)
<BotaniCar> :) @jelly 
<BotaniCar> obruT: upravo taj obrazac ponasanja i ja imam, pa me jelly bas zacudio :)
<jelly> bugovi koje treba ispravit u mailmanu, dovecotu, konfiguraciji orakla, ldapa i hm.... Rosberg, otkud on
<jelly> one koje mogu naci u 30 sekundi guglanja _povremeno_ pozatvaram
<jelly> i neke stvari koje nikad necu procitat... tipa http://www.fieldses.org/~bfields/kernel/vfs.txt
<SilverSpace> http://danas.net.hr/crna-kronika/otkrivamo-zasto-se-na-mjesto-ocevida-srusila-bespilotna-letjelica-nove-tv
 * BotaniCar stane na danas.net :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> da im se bar u savu srusila 
<jelly> debili
<jelly> zasto se bespilotne droneove smije voziti bez dozvole?
<SilverSpace> ali ovaj mi je najbolji 
<SilverSpace> Ubio cimera pa pitao Siri gdje da ga sakrije
<BotaniCar> Ispravno pitanje, auto ne smijes voziti bez certifikata, a projektil mozes .. 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: pa da igracka za veliku djecu
<BotaniCar> Hebes ti to kad igracka moze nekog ubit' ako padne .. 
<jelly> fino registrirat sve droneove, najavit letove zracnoj kontroli i trazit dozvolu za prelet blize od 200m od naselja
<BotaniCar> jelly: upravo si potaknuo zaposljavanje u bar tri industrije ! 
<jelly> drzava nek naplacuje dozvole i kazni svakog tko to vozi u naseljenom mjestu 
<BotaniCar> Gdje bi "to" trebalo biti bilo sto sto moze letjeti , a teze je od 500g
<SilverSpace> jelly: mozes letit do odredene visine bez najave itd
<jelly> SilverSpace: ali na polju, ne meni pored prozora
<SilverSpace> ok to da ima vjerojatno odredba di
<SilverSpace> pitanje dali uopce nova tv smije to koristit
<SilverSpace> i gdje
<BotaniCar> I, za f'n sto ? Pola materijala im je prezvakavanje tudjih novica :) Ne bi prepoznali originalnost da im se ( u bespilotnoj letjelici) srusi na redakciju 
<SilverSpace> vijest dana: bespilotna letjelica nove tv uletila u studio tv dnevnika nove tv na veliku radost gledatelja tu se srušila na glavu Bage :)
<BotaniCar> Vidis, mozda da im ipak dozvole prelete na tom podrucku :D
<jelly> SilverSpace: mozemo kupiti par komada pa ih napasti
<BotaniCar> jelly: ako kupujemo dronocve predlazem nesto drugo: sverc zlata iz turske 
<jelly> heh, pa nema to nosivost
<BotaniCar> Cuj, dok god jeftino i brzo mozemo transportirati po mao - vise rundi nije problem. A, razlike u cijenama obradjenog zlata ( ne nuzno zlato, nakit) sim i tam su dramaticne
<BotaniCar> Kolega i ja smo razmatrali uzet kraci godisnji, otic tamo i platiti si troskove time da se vratimo nakiceni k'o cigani :) 
<BotaniCar> On jos ima nekog mutikasu kaj u Dubravi ima zlataru,pa ..
<jelly> "samo" ti trebaju klijenti
<BotaniCar> "On jos ima nekog mutikasu kaj u Dubravi ima zlataru,pa .."
<BotaniCar> Nisam mislio da sveramo 10 tona nakita, samo da si otplatimo dronove :) 
<SilverSpace>  https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/weber.gif
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: znas koja je zemlja trenutno najveci potrosac zlata 
<SilverSpace> godisnje 
<BotaniCar> Reci ? Pretpostavljam neka Azijska, jer im treba za industriju 
<SilverSpace> indija 
<BotaniCar> Nda, na kaj ga troshe ? 
<SilverSpace> i vise trose na nakit nego na industriju
<BotaniCar> Otkud ti podatak ?
<SilverSpace> citao na netu 
<BotaniCar> Aha, nagadjas :) 
<BotaniCar> Shalu na stranu, ne znam kak bi distribuirao svercano zlato tamo, za u RH znam :)
<SilverSpace> ne bas je bilo o tome kako zlata jos ima za dvadeset godina iskopavanja 
<SilverSpace> pa su bili podaci tko ima najvise u zalihi i dosta toga 
<SilverSpace> zlato je jedini metal koji se taljenjem nista ne izgubi 
<SilverSpace> ig ostaje uvijek 1g
<SilverSpace> ameri imaju najvise u zalihi 
<Mmike> Veli covjek: "prestao bih sa korištenjem Windows OS te bih želio na osobno desktop računalo instalirati Ubuntu 32 bit, trenutno nemamm HD na računalu
<Mmike> pa ne mogu sam download-ati Ubuntu"
<Mmike> wtf je HD? :)
<Mmike> jelly: nesmijes vozit dronove bez dozvole
<Mmike> stovise, nesmijes ih uopce vozit
<jelly> di su kazne?
<Mmike> oni mali nitro-helici i ina sranja - nesmijes vozit
<Mmike> al' ne zato kaj je letjelica koja leti
<Mmike> nego zato kaj koristis frenvekcijski spektar koji nebi smio
<Mmike> te je tu zabrana
<SilverSpace> Procjenjuje se da trenutno u svijetu postoji oko 120 do 140 tisuća tona zlata ili oko 4 milijarde 500 milijuna unci (1 unca iznosi 31,1035 grama) koje su kroz ljudsku povijest izvađene iz zemlje i prerađeno u upotrebljiv oblik. Ta količina odgovara otprilike jednoj jedinoj zlatnoj kocki koja ima rub duljine otprilike 19 metara.
<SilverSpace> 75% iskopanog zlata u vlasništvu privatnih osoba
<BotaniCar> 5% u racunalima i elektronici  po kojekakvim otpadima :(
<SilverSpace> Zlatna kugla veličine loptice za golf teška je oko 1 kilogram
<SilverSpace> bome nije za svaciji dzep
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> Za zubne se popravke u svijetu godišnje iskoristi oko 60 tona zlata
<SilverSpace> groblje je onda najvece skladiste 
<BotaniCar> :) To je cinjenica 
<SilverSpace> pita mati kaj ce rade grozde ili ruzni sirup 
<SilverSpace> netjak odluci ruzni sirup
<SilverSpace> ne bi ga natjero na voce ni bog
<SilverSpace> a sirup je fakat gadan za popit 
<ivoks> o
<ivoks> Mmike: hvala :)
<Mmike> ivoks: ha?
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/sHMgDC
<ivoks> Mmike: dobio sam pinku jer sam te predlozio canonicalu :)
<Mmike> ivoks: lijepo :D
<Mmike> ivoks: sad bi me mogo odvest na onu veceru koju si obecao jos davnih dana :)
<jelly> legalni kickback
<ivoks> ja tebe?
<ivoks> ne znam tko je kome duzan tu :)
<Mmike> nc, nc, zaboravljamo :)
 * Mmike ide pedalat nazad doma
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w6l8zrsf4LY
<datase> YouTube: Life On Mars - 0:04:17 - 1,768,220 views - 5674 likes / 112 dislikes
<jelly> i jos https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CVeD-xwJh-k 
<datase> YouTube: Seu Jorge - Space Oddity - 0:05:41 - 458,610 views - 2186 likes / 88 dislikes
<ivoks> Uličica u blizini gradilišta budućega velikog trgovačkog centra na Mejašima prema prvotnom je prijedlogu splitskoga gradonačelnika Ive Baldasara trebala nositi ime Prvoga splitskoga partizanskog odreda
<ivoks> zbilja, jos smo uvijek u WW2?
<SilverSpace> kreteni 
<SilverSpace> Opsada Donjecka i Luganska podsjeća na nacističku opsadu Lenjingrada
<SilverSpace> kaze putin
<SilverSpace> uh zaboravih na hokej danas
<ravilov> da si zaboravio otic igrat, to bi bio propust, ovako je nista bitno :p
<SilverSpace> yah
<obruT> vidim da apt preferira ipv6, preko ipv6 mi skida update pakete :P
<DomaMuffin> ivoks: mogu imenovati koliko god trgova zele, zauzvrat neka prestanu isplacivati boracke penzije kvazipartizanskim penzicima :)
<DomaMuffin> fair trade :) 
<DomaMuffin> Mogu imenovati trgove po imenima laznih penzionera koje prestanu isplacivati svaki mjesec !!
<obruT> demit, nesto je 14.04 sjebo s vdpau libom/driverima
<DomaMuffin> Moram rec' da je (l)ubuntu dosadan s nadogradnjama skoro k'o windowsi.
<SilverSpace> is https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0bKA6L-sGPk
<datase> YouTube: Blixtnedslag i Blaiken Storuman - 0:00:14 - 1,171,337 views - 1684 likes / 31 dislikes
<SilverSpace> obruT: kaj ti ne radi :)
<DomaMuffin> Pitaj mene ! IPv6 mi ne radi ! Ni na windowsima ! Brijem da mi je to tak od kad su mi telefn prebacili na digitalu, psi !!11 
<DomaMuffin> a sve mi je radilo 
<DomaMuffin> *gundj*
<SilverSpace> popii gemist pa onda *gundj*
<DomaMuffin> Imas pravo. 
<obruT> SilverSpace: ma nije ucitavao vdpau driver sto se naravno manifestira na ne bas brzom dekodiranju videa :P
<obruT> SilverSpace: sad sam promijenio driver pa cemo vidjet
<SilverSpace> hm :)
<obruT> o jebote, sad se skrsio xbmc
<SilverSpace> koja verzija
<obruT> 13.2
<SilverSpace> ja na rpi imam arch i xbmc i to presuperr radi bolje od bilo cega kaj sam probao na rpi 
<DomaMuffin> hebes mi sve ako ja razumijem svoju mrezu. Sad mi je, pak, jedini IPv6 uredjaj - tablet. A receno mi je da android slabo kuzi v6 :D
<obruT> DomaMuffin: to je kad koristis windoze
<DomaMuffin> lazem , ne radi ni njemu :D
<DomaMuffin> obruT: ovo ne tipkam s 'doza, a vidze mi /whois!
<obruT> na staroj instalaciji na ovom stroju mi xbmc radi super... sad sam stavio za probu na drugu particiju xubuntu 14.04 i xbmc 13.2 i trza mi hd video... reko sigurno vdpau nije enablean... nije
<obruT> instaliram vdpau, nece da se ucita
<obruT> promjenim driver i sad mi se skrsi xbmc
<obruT> i digne se ono sranje od apporta (nabijem ga na kiturinu) i pocne mi zderat cpu
<obruT> odma leti s kompa
<SilverSpace> na ubuntu mi nikad nije dobro radio xbmc
<SilverSpace> uvijek neko sranje
<obruT> jebote kad kao stave softver da ti kao pomogne u problemima i onda taj softver sam stvara probleme
<obruT> meni na 12.04 sve radi super, no reko idem stavit zadnju verziju (srecom na drugu particiju)
<SilverSpace> na androidu mi strasno steka kad idem kroz menu radi i odjednom nako par menua zasteka na 20-30 sec
<SilverSpace> a mis se normalno pokrece i nista ne opterecuje cpu ili ram
<SilverSpace> jednostavno zasteka na 20sec
<obruT> mene bi to izludilo
<SilverSpace> i mene 
<SilverSpace> lud sam neki dan bio skoro je daljinac letio 
<SilverSpace> film ide super bez stekanja 
<DomaMuffin> Fakat su mi resetirali router
<SilverSpace> 12.2 je super radio 
<SilverSpace> bez tog stekanja 
<SilverSpace> probat cu drugi skin stavi 
<SilverSpace> mozda je do njega 
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: tko
<SilverSpace> mali zeleni
<DomaMuffin> SilverSpace: ninje, mamicu im 
<DomaMuffin> kajaznam tko, neki f'n debeljko u tcom podrumu koji si je umislio da je mali bog jer ima moc da mi presteka telefoniju na "digitalnu" 
<DomaMuffin> Skakal bi mu po glavi :) 
<SilverSpace> da to su svima radili 
<SilverSpace> sad telefon moras stekati u router
<DomaMuffin> Ma moram mu skakat po glavi, velim ti 
<DomaMuffin> Idem dimit' :) 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> pazi na komarce 
<DomaMuffin> O0o0o , cek, kaj ne beze od dima ?
<SilverSpace> ili da si kucicu ne zapalis
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> tvoj dim ih privlaci
<DomaMuffin> Nene, to su muhe, i privlace ih carape
<SilverSpace> jebii ga mjenjaj ih bar jednom tjedno
<SilverSpace> ne moras mjesecno
<obruT> dobio sam neki mali LCD za spojit na arduino, bez ikakvih papira i dokumentacije... a nije bas ni na webu da se lako nadje :P
<SilverSpace> nije nokia
<obruT> nesto vrlo cudno se dogadja s tim novim xubuntuom na htpc-u
<obruT> izgleda da sad kad sam vratio stari driver ne radi mrezna vise
<SilverSpace> sh ti bi sad sve
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/Lnh8Iw
<SilverSpace> bas sam sad malo na ubuntu probao 13.2 i radi ok 
<obruT> sad me vec poprilicno nervira ova nvdidia
#ubuntu-hr 2014-08-30
<jelly-home> http://imgur.com/gallery/hDaM9Hw
<Spawn> d jutro
<markosejic> jutro
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro :)
<SilverSpace> dan
<hrvojem> Mmike: ping
<jelly-home> bok, Vigour 
<jelly-home> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IX_d_vMKswE&t=23s
<datase`> YouTube: Yes, Prime Minister - Nuclear deterrent - 0:05:52 - 249,774 views - 1212 likes / 7 dislikes
<jelly-home> bilo kakva slicnost sa stvarnim dogadjajima ili osobama... znaci da Britanci imaju sjajne scenariste
<Spawn> d dan
<Mmike> hrvojem yo
<SilverSpace> oh
<Mmike> ho!
<hrvojem> Mmike: nm, nasao sam u medjuvremenu 
<Mmike> hrvojem, pa de reci bar sto si trazio :D
<ravilov> za SilverSpace - http://kindofnormal.com/img/truth_facts/iphone/2014/07/02.png
#ubuntu-hr 2014-08-31
<hrvojem> Mmike: lxc kontejner za saucy i squeeze (tj zasto ih nema)
<Mmike> mislis, u templateovima/
<Mmike> ha, nema :)
<Mmike> lutrija.hr mi nece poslat password
<Mmike> vele 'desila se sistemska greska'
<hrvojem> da 
<Mmike> Hrki, vidi skripte u /usr/share/lxc/templates
<Mmike> tamo imas lxc-download
<Mmike> pa mosh nju modificirat da ti da ono sto trebas
<Mmike> doduse, ona skine rootfs imageove sa images.linuxcontainers.org, pa ak tam nema, onda ces morat sam radit
<hrvojem> Mmike: malo ti tab bas i ne radi kak treba ili ti lijeno vise puta stiskat
<hrvojem> danke pogledam tamo
<hrvojem> err a gledao sam tamo jucer jos, nema :/
<Mmike> hrvojem, ha
<Mmike> dupli tab :)
<Mmike> nije mi to palo na pamet
<Mmike> yawp za kde je skroz nelos
<Mmike> odo uturit novi SSD
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> joj jedna kopija Rpi https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rIZvsgXNWSc
<datase> YouTube: ODROID-W - 0:02:24 - 19,306 views - 36 likes / 1 dislikes
<ravilov> bleh, zasto se naocale tak lako prljaju? :(
<obruT> naocale ?
<ravilov> obruT, trebam ti googlat definiciju sta su naocale? :p
<darko> djeb moo vidjet broj viber korisnika u hr
<darko> mogo*
<darko> neke statse
<obruT> darko: pitaj ekipu iz Mossada
<SilverSpace> obruT: si vidio ovo http://hardkernel.com/main/products/prdt_info.php?g_code=G140610189490
<ravilov> http://www.jutarnji.hr/v/1216291/ ne znam sta bi napravio da me ova vijest zaobisla
<obruT> SilverSpace: naziv zvuci poznato, no kad gledam opis, ne zvuci poznato
<SilverSpace> rpi su napravili sa istim chipom samo drugi dizajn
<obruT> zvuci zanimljivo za primjenu gdje zelis jaci stroj, a ne trebaju ti standardne periferije
<obruT> jaci - jaci od arduina i slicnih mikrokontrolera
<SilverSpace> ali ... Not recommended for new designs. Broadcom will not supply the SoC to Hardkernel.
<SilverSpace> When the first trial batch is sold out, you can’t buy the ODROID-W anymore. 
<SilverSpace> Sorry for the inconvenience.
<SilverSpace> sve isto samo sto nema lan 
<obruT> aha, odroid mi zvuci poznato jer sam vidio ove druge odroid modele prije :)
<SilverSpace> da ista firma steta ovaj mi super izgleda 
<SilverSpace> i dodalo eMMC module socket
<SilverSpace> pogledaj filmic https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rIZvsgXNWSc
<datase> YouTube: ODROID-W - 0:02:24 - 19,417 views - 36 likes / 1 dislikes
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PUKJiuc-y5M
<datase> YouTube: ODROID-W with Docking board - 0:03:13 - 5,824 views - 14 likes / 0 dislikes
<SilverSpace> modul za njega 
<SilverSpace> steta kaj ih ovi sad zajebavaju za chip
<obruT> vidim da imaju i svoj magazin...
<Mmike> ak ste mozda razmisljali da kupite Logitech MK710 (wireless tastatura + mis), nemojte
<Mmike> mis je onak, okejach, malo je mali i tak, al' aj, ok je
<Mmike> tastatura je ocajna
<obruT> obozavam kak ono cijena neke stvari u americi u europi kosta isti ili za 1-10 veci iznos, a bome i s promjenjenom valutom iz dolara u euro :P
<Mmike> obruT, kak mislis?
<Mmike> nemrem nigdje nac kolki Samsung 840 EVO ima erase block size
<SilverSpace> sto u usa kosta 100 dolara u eu je to 100 eura
#ubuntu-hr 2015-08-24
<VjetarSaSunca> Jutar
<ivoks> jutro
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj i ti vozis pirellke ?
<SilverSpace> napuseni slovenac http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/erjavec-necu-dati-ostavku-hrvatska-je-kriva-za-arbitraznu-aferu/837818.aspx
<ivoks> jelly: jos uvijek cuvas dolare? :)
<ivoks> dolar je u takvom padu da izgubim i po dvije tisuce kuna zbog razlike u tecaju od trenutka kada se uplati do trenutka kada ja to vidim :/
<ivoks> ti srca
<ivoks> http://www.bloomberg.com/quote/SHCOMP:IND
<ivoks> kina downhill
<ivoks> 8,5% gubitka samo danas
<ivoks> 12.6 je bio 5166
<ivoks> sad je 3209
<ivoks> to vise nije ni zabvano
<ivoks> http://oilprice.com/commodity-price-charts?1&page=chart&sym=CL*1&name=Crude%20Oil%20WTI
<ivoks> barem nesto pozivitno :)
<ivoks> http://www.fxstreet.com/news/forex-news/article.aspx?storyid=2e23c587-f9fa-4772-8dbe-8516ab4ad4c3
<ivoks> http://www.fxstreet.com/rates-charts/forex-charts/?id=eurusd
<ivoks> europa uzvraca udarac
<ivoks> mogla bi litra dizela past ispod 8kn sutra
<ivoks> ili barem na 8
<BotaniCar> DB adminima je super, zatuc' cu sad dva dana benchmarkajuci baze :) I onda jos pol dana na komparaciju rezultata s onima iz prethodnih godina :) 
<ivoks> to bi bilo 10% pad
<SilverSpace> sve ce to sredit Trump
<SilverSpace> cini mi se da vise nitko ne zna kaj treba raditi 
<SilverSpace> samo bi se svi svadali
<BotaniCar> Treba raditi robote koji rade robote, onda mi vise nista ne moramo napraviti, budu oni. A ja mogu, napokon, postati akademski slikar :) 
<obruT> BotaniCar: a sta ces crtat, cica glise ? :)
<weshmashian> mornin'
<BotaniCar> obruT: imam doma arhiviran jedan , neskromno cu reci maestralan, uradak. Zove se "biciklista" :) 
<BotaniCar> *hint hint* :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> mrtvu prirodu slikas 
<SilverSpace> ha
<SilverSpace> my ass http://domidizajn.jutarnji.hr/fotogalerija/najljepsa-kuca-u-pazinu/
<SilverSpace> meni je bas ruzna
<obruT> SilverSpace: kuca je totalno sterilna i hladna
<SilverSpace> ni jedan mi se dio ne svida mozda kuhinja moze proc
<BotaniCar> Jedan dobar tulum bi obojao zidove tog kucerka :) 
<SilverSpace> pih ti bi samo tulumario 
<SilverSpace> mogli bi Medeki bit dobri ove godine
<SilverSpace> ivoks: jesi kupio godisnju kartu
<ivoks> jesam
<ivoks> ja sam vjerni pratitelj
<ivoks> samo sto pol sezone provedem na moru, pa odem na svega 10ak tekmi :)
<ivoks> nisam ju podignuo jos
<ivoks> valjda ce mi ju doma poslati
<ivoks> ode i fts u 3pm
<ivoks> http://finance.yahoo.com/echarts?s=^FTSE+Interactive#{%22range%22:%223mo%22,%22allowChartStacking%22:true}
<ivoks> brijem
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> ulazimo i drugi dio dvostruke depresije
<ivoks> hold. tight.
<ivoks> bojim se da rusi to nece izdrzati i da ce popizditi
<jelly> sto je i cilj, ne?
<ivoks> da da
<ivoks> http://finance.yahoo.com/q?s=^DJI
<ivoks> pizdarije na vidiku
<ivoks> da su malo pametniji
<ivoks> sad, rusija i eu bi se udruzili
<ivoks> i opet porobili arapski svijet
<ivoks> ocito je da sami ne znaju urediti drustvo
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> http://finance.yahoo.com/echarts?s=^DJI+Interactive#{%22range%22:%223mo%22,%22allowChartStacking%22:true}
<ivoks> vidi ih
<ivoks> katastrofa
<jelly> treba nametnuti kokakolu i mcdonalds (aj, nek bude halal)
<ivoks> znas sto plasi
<ivoks> pogledaj DJI
<ivoks> https://finance.search.yahoo.com/search/;_ylc=X3oDMTIwdHMyMmZjBGtleXcDZG93IGpvbmVzBG1pZANtZWRpYXF1b3Rlc3NlYXJjaARzZWMDdWhiMgRzbGsDZmluYW5jZV9zZWFyY2g-?p=dow%20jones&type=2button&fr=uh3_finance_vert_gs
<ivoks> ne samo sto je pao
<ivoks> nego je kolicina novca koji kola ogromna
<ivoks> na djelu je rasprodaja
<ivoks> iliti... spasavaj se tko moze
<ivoks> imamo dvije opcije:
<ivoks> 1) vjerovati u covjecanstvo kako ce naci mirno rjesenje iz ovoga, i investirati za koji tjedan
<ivoks> 2) kopati bunkere
<ivoks> black monday
<ivoks> tako cemo pamtiti ovaj dan
<ivoks> biggest one-day percentage loss since 2007
<ivoks> http://www.cnbc.com/2015/08/24/market-selloff-is-serious-in-five-charts.html
<ivoks> August is now on track to be the most volatile month for equity markets in 25 years 
<ivoks> di mozemo kupiti zlato?
<ivoks> kinezi su jos prije mjesec dana popusili 3 trilijona dolara krahom burze
<ivoks> barem jos tolko su popucili od onda
<ivoks> sad ce poceti traziti svoj novac natrag, koji su posudjivali po europi
<ivoks> i americi
<ivoks> a onda cemo jeziti jeza
<ivoks> ili
<ivoks> ce kinezi poceti stancati novac
<ivoks> a onda ce europski proizvodi postati jos skuplji
<ivoks> iss... ovo bi mogao biti krah kapitalizma
<ivoks> ironicno, krknut ce jer je komunizam nesposoban voditi trziste
<ivoks> kak smo glupi
<obruT> kapitalizam bazira na konstantnom rastu je IMHO (ja nisam nikakav ekonomski strucnjak, ali zdrav razum mi tako govori) je neodrziv
<ivoks> pa kapitalizam niti nije baziran na tome
<ivoks> baziran je na sinusoidi
<ivoks> i fankcionirao je savrseno dok se proizvodnja nije poslala u kinu, koja ne zna regulirati trziste
<ivoks> premisa kapitalizma je da nista nije konstantno
<ivoks> to je gore bit ce dole
<ivoks> firme dodju i odu
<ivoks> ljudi fluktuiraju
<obruT> ne bi rekao da je *baziran* na sinusoidi nego je sinusoida posljedica nemogucnosti funkcioniranja u zeljenim uvjetima
<ivoks> ne, nije
<ivoks> osnova kapitalizma je da nista nije stalno
<ivoks> tako ni rast
<ivoks> pa i sami kapital se stanca kako se hoce
<ivoks> u kapitalizmu pad trzista je prilika
<ivoks> a ne katastrofa
<ivoks> cak i kad pogledas veliku depresiju, 15 godina kasnije sad je bio najjaca ekonomija na svijetu
<ivoks> s/sad/SAD
<ivoks> a kina, ako ne raste 8% godisnje, pada u depresiju
<ivoks> to nije slucaj niti u jednoj kapitalistickoj zemlji
<ivoks> mi mislimo kak je ova kriza 2007. bila strasna
<ivoks> je drek bila strasna
<ivoks> kriza 2007. je dokaz kako se kapitalizam sam moze obnoviti
<ivoks> a sta cemo sad s kinom
<ivoks> plakat cemo skupa s njima
<ivoks> jer oni nece znati dignuti proizvodnju opet
<ivoks> hoce, ali za 40 godina
<ivoks> eto ga
<ivoks> dobio je i ime
<ivoks> http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-08-23/chinese-futures-plunge-4-open
<ivoks> black monday
<ivoks> zlato se jos drzi
<ivoks> kupiti kupiti sad !
<ivoks> jer kad se ameri probude
<BotaniCar> okinem u sudoers file ovo "dx ALL = NOPASSWD: /bin/systemctl restart httpd.service" i ne radi ( greska : Failed to issue method call: Access denied ). Zakaj ? :) 
<dodobas> yutro
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> engleske blue chip firme su izgubile 40 milijardi funti na vrijednosti
<ivoks> u zadnja 2h
<ivoks> tome treba pridodati i 46 milijardi gubitka u petak
<ivoks> r a s p r o d a j a
<ivoks> :D
<ivoks> tko prezivi pricati ce
<ivoks> blue chip
<ivoks> znas kaj to znaci
<ivoks> papa mirovine
<ivoks> Around €230bn has been wiped off the value of Europe’s 300 largest companies this morning
<ivoks> to je ono sto hrvatska stvori u 15 godina
<ivoks> nafta na 38$
<ivoks> rusi ce popizdit
<ivoks> moje predvidjanje
<ivoks> rusi i kinezi ce uletiti u siriju, da 'pomognu assadu'
<ivoks> moraju vratiti kontrolu nad naftom
<ivoks> a zapad to nece gledati samo tako
<ivoks> a ovo sto se u kini desava, brijem da zapadnjaci rasprodaju imovinu
<ivoks> i vracaju se kuci
<ivoks> rusi i kinezi ce morati brzo dovesti siriju, afganistan i irak pod kontrolu, ako zele prezivjeti
<ivoks> a sumnjam da su sposobni za to
<SilverSpace> cisto sumnjam da se rusi uletit u siriju 
<ivoks> i onda cijela prica oko naoruzavanja isila od strane amera konacno ima smisla
<ivoks> SilverSpace: brodovi su im vec tamo
<SilverSpace> koliko sirijaca ima
<ivoks> nije bitno koliko ih ima
<ivoks> bitno je *sto* imaju
<SilverSpace> 22miliona
<ivoks> a rusi su odavno rekli da podrzavaju assada
<ivoks> je li pametno uletiti u siriju? ne, nije
<ivoks> ali, sto bi oni to pametnije trebali napraviti sad?
<ivoks> zapadu pase ovakva nafta
<ivoks> pase i saudijcima
<SilverSpace> sreca iran se jos drzi 
<SilverSpace> njih ima 70m
<ivoks> oni su vec ruski saveznici
<ivoks> ali ovo zatopljenje odnosa izmedju zapada i irana je isto znakovito
<ivoks> cak i zatopljenje odnosa izmedju amerike i kube ima sad smisla
<ivoks> osiguranje dvorista
<ivoks> ameri od kube nece dobiti nista; njima je samo bitno da im netko ne uvali petardu s ledja
<ivoks> idem doma :)
<BotaniCar> Kakav sam ja prekrasni kreten, Ovo iznad mi nije radilo jer ( tuš ) nisam napisao "sudo" na pocetku naredbe kad sam testira jel radi .. 
<SilverSpace> hm jebote nek se vec jednom dogovore. kad nafta raste nije dobro i kad pada nije dobro 
<SilverSpace> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12182509/
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ^^
<rut> dd
<ivoks> SilverSpace: tko je rekao da nije dobro kad nafta raste?
<ivoks> cijen nafte se mora gledati kroz prizmu svega onoga sto se oko toga desava
<jelly> ivoks: znakovito je i ono sto je Kajin rekao, da SA gradi zid (http://www.eastonline.eu/en/opinioni/open-doors/saudi-arabia-is-building-its-great-wall) i da izbjeglice ne dolaze kod njih nego u EU
<BotaniCar> Jedva cekam da nasi klinci za jedno 50 godina jedni drugima govore "cijena kilowatta se mora gledati kroz prizmu onog sto se dogadja oko njega" :) 
<ivoks> jelly: pa bilo bi suludo da iz sirije idu u saudijsku arabiju
<ivoks> sirija je, usprkos svemu, slobodnija zemlja od saudijske arabije
<ivoks> pa nece bjezati od kalifata u drugi kalifat
<ivoks> prije ce bjezati u izrael nego u SA
<jelly> zasto onda US ne bombardira SA? O:-)
<ivoks> SilverSpace: ako imas ekonomiju koja se bazira na protoku novca, sto kina danas vise-manje je, onda kada trziste pocne kolabirati
<ivoks> SilverSpace: lovis se za cvrste vrijednosti - zlato, platina, srebro, bakar, pa donekle i nafta
<ivoks> kina je 4. proizvodjac nafte na svijetu; to je kao da imaju svoje rudnike zlata
<ivoks> e sad... kada ti trziste kolabira, a vrijednost nafte pada, vise manje is sjeban totalno
<ivoks> osim ako nemas enormne zalihe zlata
<ivoks> to znaci da kina ne moze niti novac na miru stancati jer nemaju pokrice za njega
<jelly> al zlato je jos ispod 1200
<ivoks> a bez novca tesko mogu oporaviti burze
<ivoks> + politika tamo ima enormnu ulogu u gospodarstvu
<ivoks> sto znaci da se ekonomski potezi politicku odobravaju, bez da se vodi previse racuna o ekonomskoj logici
<ivoks> a da ti ne pricam kakvo vidjenje burze ima nadprosjecni kinez (visoko obrazovan, s dobrim radnim mjestom)
<ivoks> ako mislis da su hrvati bili debili prilikom pomame za HT i INA dionicama
<ivoks> trebas vidjeti sto kinezi rade
<ivoks> to je tuzno koliko malo razumiju trziste
<jelly> unity u 14.04 je skroz ok (mozda zato i sto konacno imam intel gpu iz sandybridge koji nije totalno bagav), morat cu vidit kak je tesko portati to u debian
<ivoks> a kina ne dozvoljava da stranci investiranju vise od 2% u njihovo trziste
<ivoks> tako da je ovdje ipak rijec o samounistenju neznanjem
<jelly> ivoks: dobro, znaci moras imat svog kineza koji ce ulagati :-)
<ivoks> i zato ti velika vecina analiticara uopce ne vjeruje da kineska vlada ovo moze rijesiti
<ivoks> jelly: eh... mislim da bi za to smaknuli i tebe i tog kineza
<ivoks> jelly: jos je bolji u 15.04
<rut> muffin pa di si .. jesi ziv ?
<ivoks> window menu je u prozoru (ne sjecam se je li tako bilo i u 14.04)
<jelly> ivoks: tko riskira, profitira!
<jelly> meni je gore, al na to sam se navikao
<jelly> to je uglavnom ok osim za pidgin, skype
<ivoks> idem radit
<ivoks> The index of the UK's biggest 100 companies, the FTSE 100, has now fallen by 15% since its all-time high on 27 April 2015.
<ivoks> audi je jeftiniji kod nas nego u austriji
<ivoks> i to za 8-10%
<ivoks> (novi)
<ivoks> mozda imaju drugaciju opremu
<ivoks> ah, drek
<ivoks> usporedjivao sam krive modele
<ivoks> iste su cijene
<BotaniCar> ivoks: Mozes ovo o novcu i pokricu objasniti ljudima iz HNB-a ili EU banke ? ;)
<BotaniCar> rut: bok 
<rut> pa jesi ziv .. ? bio na GO ?
<ivoks> BotaniCar: mislim da je veci problem sto ljudi misle da znaju bolje ili vise od HNB-a ili ECB-a
<BotaniCar> Mislim da nije uopce usporedivo. S jedne strane neznanje , s druge strane ignoriranje bilo kakve logike.
<ivoks> mislim da su oni ipak svjesni nekih logika kojih mi nismo
<BotaniCar> Jel ? Koja od njih kaze "neceg nema, pritisni par tipaka na racunalu pa isfabriciraj odredjenu kolicinu toga" ? Pricamo o novcu, jel , u kontekstu koji si zadao gore ( nemres lovu bez pokrica )
<ivoks> malo previse vjerujes u ljude koji svake nedjelje daju deckima u haljinama i zlatnim papucama novce kako bi ih zastitili od drugih deckiju u haljinama i zenskim papucama
<ivoks> da, novac se moze stampati
<ivoks> zato vise i nema zlatne niti u novcanicama
<BotaniCar> Trenutno sam u situaciji da sve manje vjerujem ikom, to je mozda i gore nego da previse vjerujem nekom. 
<ivoks> al to ne znaci da nema logike, vec da se to vodi po nacelima kompleksnije logike
<BotaniCar> Je, kompleksna logika je u ovom slucaju zlatno pravilo - tko ima zlato odredjuje pravila. Samo kaj oni nemaju zlato nego stamparije. 
<ivoks> zlato s tim nema veze vec duze vrijeme
<ivoks> jer su oni koji su imali moc rekli tako ;)
<jelly> i zato sto zlata ima fiksna kolicina pa imas deflatornu valutu
<jelly> (fiksna na prvu aproksimaciju)
<jelly> a deflatorne spirale se svi ekonomisti boje kao vrag tamjana, jos od 1929-33
<SilverSpace> kazu da ovim tempom iskopavanja zlata do 2025 ga nece biti 
<jelly> pa kad cijena cipova krene rasti
<SilverSpace> sve zalihe koje su sad poznate bit ce iscrpljene
<SilverSpace> najveci potrosac zlata je indija
<SilverSpace> i najvise ga ima u privatnim rukama
<SilverSpace> mislim da amerika ima najvece drzavne zalihe
<jelly> znaci da ce se obogatit za 15 godina
<SilverSpace> jelly: tko bi ga znao vidis da su to i za naftu govorili 
<SilverSpace> sad niko vise ne prica da ce doci kraj nafti
<BotaniCar> Ja si vec duze razmisljam u kaj se isplati ulagati pare, nemam dovoljno da ih rasprsim na 5 stvari i nadam se najboljem, a ni jedna trenutno aktualna "kosara" mi se ne cini kao da ce docekati moju penziju :(
<BotaniCar> Ontopic: instalirati OpenVAS na ubuntu 15, a da radi kak treba, mi je bilo drkanje od dva puna dana :) 
<ivoks> avioni
<ivoks> pilot umro za vrijeme leta
<ivoks> a suputnica, koja ne zna upravljati avionom, prezivjela 'slijetanje'
<ivoks> jest da se srusila 3km od piste, ali jos uvijek je ziva
<rut> hmm . sto ce ti taj openvas .. toliko je rupicast taj linux 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: jel jos ona trgovina betonske galaterje sa ljeve strane prema tebi radi 
<BotaniCar> rut: kak cu ti danas-sutra audite naplacivati, ako ne naucim auditati ? :D
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: de me podsjeti kak se zove ? 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ona u sesvetama ljevo kad skrenes prema tebi mislim da je tamo do stadiona 
<BotaniCar> Prije stadiona je skola i nekakav restoran, ne sjecam se betonske galanterije nikakve. 
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/T7h8Wh
<SilverSpace> vis odmad poslje stadiona
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> google zna ako toga uopce vise ima
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/strmoglavile-se-cijene-dionica-na-svjetskom-trzistu-na-europskim-burzama-tijekom-prijepodneva--izbrisano--270-milijardi-eura/1404360/
<BotaniCar> Ahaaa, da. To radi. Kaj, kupujes lavove ? :D
<SilverSpace> patuljka :)
<SilverSpace> ustvari treba mi dvije betonske zardanjere 
<SilverSpace> nigdje ne mogu naci kaj bi mi pasalo 
<SilverSpace> kockaste ravne
<ivoks> kaj... uplacujem mirovinsko od... 2007.
<ivoks> jos nisam uplatio svoju jednu mjesecnu placu :/
<ivoks> Destination:Japan Tokyo
<ivoks> bome
<ivoks> i nasdaq ide dole
<ivoks> panika
<ivoks> al... nasdaq nema nikakve veze s kinom
<ivoks> ne bi ga to trebalo previse dirati
<ivoks> dapace, mozda cak i narasti malo
<Vlado9A3CY> dobra vecer
#ubuntu-hr 2015-08-25
<dodobas> yutro
<jelly> putar
<ivoks> eto
<ivoks> narucio jutros
<ivoks> iz njemacke
<ivoks> amazon
<ivoks> dolazi preksutra
<jelly> !enter
<ivoks> e
<ivoks> n
<ivoks> t
<ivoks> e
<ivoks> r
<ivoks> !
<ivoks> The following packages will be upgraded: bjnplugin
<ivoks> skroz zaboravio da imam to sranje instalirano
<BotoMlat> Bok svima
<BotoMlat> jelly: ping
<jelly> dong
<BotoMlat> Gnjavim te na skypetu :D
<jelly> skype je na poslu a ja jos nisam u ofisu :-D
<BotoMlat> Ahh, ok, #nijezurba !
<BotoMlat> Reci, jos si na godisnjem ? :) 
<jelly> ne, javim se za 15
<BotoMlat> Aaight 
<rut> oces jos iz salice iskocit ?
<BotoMlat> rut, znamo da nemas salicu, netju :D
<rut> paa . ako odlucim nabavit .. jos mi samo treba da ti iskaces iz nje ;)
<BotoMlat> Nabavi pastetu. ja i Jadranka K. u posebnoj epizodi "2 weirdos, one past(et)a" :)
<Mmike> BotoMlat: imas ti Mase i Medveda kaj?
<Mmike> ivoks: ja isto narucio iz njemacka, amazon, vec 10 dana putuje
<BotoMlat> Mmike, to smo youtubali. Skidam 4 DVD-a remastered prof. baltazara :) 
<BotoMlat> odem off
<Mmike> BotoMlat: to imam :)
<Mmike> treba mi Masa
<jelly> Mišo maše Maši
 * Mmike se rjesio dolara na vrijeme :)
<Mmike> sad ne padne skroz na skroz pa da mogu u ameriku ic kupovat laptope :)
<SilverSpace> jutre
<ivoks> Mmike: nisi uzeo brzu dostavu
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/split--lovac-sebe-ozlijedio--a-psa-usmrtio/1404237/
<ivoks> odu kinezi dole jos 7,6%
<SilverSpace> joj koja laz 
<ivoks> pali su ispod 3000 bodova
<ivoks> a bili su na 5200
<SilverSpace> cucak zapleo lovca pa lovac ubio psa
<Mmike> ivoks: mogucno da nisam, iako sam platio 12 eura dostavu. Al' na njemackom je sve, pitaj boga kaj sam ja opce narucio, nebi se cudio da mi dodje troglava zirafa s bananama :)
<SilverSpace> lovac nikada ne hoda sa zatvorenom puskom 
<ivoks> hm
<BotaniCar> Mmike, kupi DVD-je pa ripni i seedaj :) Vidim da ih ima 3-4 za kupiti na kioscima. 
<ivoks> kinesko gospodarstvo je sad i sluzbeno manje vrijedno nego li prije godinu dana
<BotaniCar> Meni je Masa bezveze jer slabo prica. Preferiram Doru i crtice di klinci imaju nekakvu "interakcijU"
<ivoks> sorry, krivo
<ivoks> manje vrijedno nego li 1.1.2015.
<ivoks> jos uvijek su u plusu u odnosu na 25.8.2014.
<Mmike> BotaniCar: masa je zakon :) iako, da, dora je jos bolja, jedino ima uber-krestav glas
<BotaniCar> Mmike, simpa je, ali ga nikaj ne nauci. Ne volim takve crtice
<Mmike> BotaniCar: a "Shaun the Sheep?" Ili "Janko Strizic", kak su ga nasi preveli?
<BotaniCar> Nemam ni to :) 
<Mmike> to imam, al' ne sve, odlicno je. Znas tko je Nick Park? Lik koji je napravio Wallace i Grommit serijal?
<BotaniCar> Mi smo ti u Lukinoj dobi trosili Doru, Einsteincice i to je to, nije buljil u telku vise od 10 min dnevno
<ivoks> jelly: jesi se rijesio dolara? :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: kak lazes k'o pas lazljivi najlazljiviji roditelju :)
<Mmike> dora traje 20 minuta jedna :)
<ivoks> http://www.xe.com/currencycharts/?from=EUR&to=USD&view=1M
<BotaniCar> Zakaj mislis da je pogledal cijelu ? :) 
<BotaniCar> Nego, jel na novijim ubuntujima i dalje moram forsati noatime ? 
<BotaniCar> ( za SSD ) 
<ivoks> zasto bi forsao noatime?
<ivoks> odakle ti takva suluda ideja?
<BotaniCar> Radi trima. ne znam jel ideja suluda ili nije, zato prvo pitam.
<ivoks> suluda je
<ivoks> relatime je default na ubuntuu vec pa, dugo
<BotaniCar> Trosim centos, ne znam ubuntue. 
<ivoks> a trim je nesto drugo, ne noatime
<ivoks> 10:35 < BotaniCar> Nego, jel na novijim ubuntujima i dalje moram forsati noatime ? 
<BotaniCar> Ae, kuharica koju sam nasao je za ubuntu 12. 
<ivoks> ako hoces trim, onda pricas o opciji 'discard'
<ivoks> ubuntu 12 isto ima relatime
<Mmike> BotaniCar: moras, ak ga zelis
<ivoks> 10.04 ima relatime po defaultu
<Mmike> ja ga imam svugdje
<BotaniCar> Nda, to je trebalo biti iduce pitanje ( discard ) 
<ivoks> Mmike: noatime?
<Mmike> ivoks: yup
<ivoks> to nema veze s trimom
<Mmike> nije default, ne vidim zakaj bi bio default
<ivoks> discard ima veze s trimom
<ivoks> relatim je default
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> nije to pitao
<ivoks> iskljuciti atime je mutavo
<Mmike> nije, ubrza stvari solidno
<ivoks> makni si onda cijeli filesystem, kaj ce ti :)
<ivoks> pa je, makni fs, bit ce jos brze :D
<Mmike> ak nemas softver (hello, mutt) kojem atime treba :) 
<Mmike> atime znaci da svaki put kad citas moras i pisati da zapises kad si pristupio
<Mmike> BotaniCar: testiraj ovo s discard
<BotaniCar> ivoks, dakle fstab linija bi trebala izgledati kao "UUID=621f3c4e-60ef-47d7-8261-474b88ffbf36 /               ext4    discard,errors=remount-ro 0       1"
<Mmike> ja sam ga imao na samsungu i radilo mi je ok
<Mmike> sad imam cruciala i maknuo sam discard i tjeram fstrim
<Mmike> pre sporo je sa discardom
<ivoks> BotaniCar: da
<BotaniCar> thx
<Mmike> mislim 'pre', nije 'pre', al je sporije
<ivoks> Mmike: kaj, ti si nasao negdje neke upute koje su spominjale mutt? :)
<ivoks> pa nije to jedini softver koji ovisi o atimeu :0
<Mmike> ivoks: pa daj jos neki :)
<jelly> mutt ovisi o atimeu samo ako imas lokalne Maildirove ili lokalne mboxove, jedno od ta dva
<jelly> Mmike: postfix mailq, na primjer
<ivoks> java?
<Mmike> jelly: tjeras to lokalno? :)
<jelly> Mmike: ja sam svugdje lokalan :-)
<Mmike> ivoks: kaj java? di god imam tomcat instalaciju nemam atime i javi to nist ne smeta
<Mmike> ja imam drugi problem doma, imam btrfs fs (mountan u /srv/ssdextra/lxc), 4 patricije na 4 ssda spojene u btrfsov raid0
<Mmike> napisem 'mount', /srv/ssdexdtra/lxc se ne vidi :)
<Mmike> al' se zato vidi /media/mario/sdf2, /media/mario/sdg2, /media/mario/sdh2 i to :)
<jelly> imam btrfs # dalje ne moras govoriti? :-)
<Mmike> jelly: snapshotting, subvolumes, cow - jako dobro dodje za testiranje sranja s lxc containerima
<jelly> da, kad radi
<Mmike> jedino kaj svakih toliko moram ubit FS i formatirat ga ponovo :)
<Mmike> radi ok 
<Mmike> za testiranje :)
<Mmike> mislim, pa raid0 vrtim, jel
<jelly> radije bi trosio ZoL nego to 
<Mmike> nah, ZoL je enterprise mastodont
<Mmike> ne radi dobro za ovak male stvari, btrfs mi je puno fleksibilniji/bolji
<BotaniCar> Meni je uvijek bilo cudno kad netko slozi testbed koji ima elemente koje nece koristiti u produkciji ( ovdje FS). Valjda ovisi kaj testiras. 
<jelly> al ak ti ne smeta trganje svako malo, vjerojatno je ok
<Mmike> BotaniCar: konkretno, kad popravljam/radim juju charmove, moram pokrenut deployment da vidim kak se charm ponasa. Deployam lokalno, juju koristi tzv local-provider koji ispod ima lxc
<jelly> Mmike: kaj, nemres alocirati 16 giga memorije sa strane samo za filesystem? :-)
<Mmike> i onda deployam, recimo, djelove openstacka u lokalne lxcove
<Mmike> jelly: :P nemrem jos, imam samo 32 gige rama u stroju :) 
<Mmike> jelly: za novu godinu si kupujem plocu koja moze ddr4 i 128 gigi rrama :D
<Mmike> BotaniCar: zato mi nije bitno ak se sve razjebe, bitno mi je samo da mi code-deploy/test-destroy cycle traje sto krace
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kuzim
<Mmike> na jednom SSDu to traje, neznam, 7-8 minuta, a na 4 traje 2 minute. Drasticna razlika.
<Mmike> moz,e navodno, lxc koristiti i lvm-djidje za snapshotove i ino, al' juju to ne podrzava, pa eto, btrfs
<ivoks> /dev/sda3 on / type btrfs (rw,relatime,ssd,discard,space_cache)
<ivoks> vec vise od godinu dana
<Mmike> inace za testiranje virtualki imam lvm preko svih SSDova, isto u raid0-like modu, i to je majka. kvm drito pise po LVMu i to je munja
<Mmike> qcow/raw imagei su sporiji znatno
<Mmike> ivoks: koji kernel?
<jelly> ivoks: zato sto nis ne pises-brises 
<ivoks> Linux carbon 3.19.0-25-generic #26-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 24 21:17:31 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Mmike> /dev/sdd2 on /srv/ssdextra/lxc type btrfs (rw,noatime,ssd,discard,ssd_spread,noacl,nobarrier)
<ivoks> jelly: ? pa to mi je /
<ivoks> jelly: nemam odvojeni /home
<jelly> ivoks: da, al to je laptop
<ivoks> na laptopu se ne pise/brise?
<jelly> ne bitno
<jelly> radne stanice imaju zanemariv io, i da imas NTFS opet bi radilo ok
<Mmike> jelly: pa nesh btrfs na produkcijski server metat, to je suludo :)
<Mmike> ja sam i na lpatopu s btrfsom imao bedova, zato sam se i vratio na ext4
<Mmike> doduse, sa 3.13/3.16 kernelom, 3.18 popravlja dosta stvari
<Mmike> tak da je skroz moguce da ivoksu fakat radi ok
<jelly> Mmike: pa da, a meni je 80% strojeva produkcija
<Mmike> jelly: al', pricamo o lokalnim FSovima :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ti SSDovi su za neki desktop/laptop, ne za server?
<jelly> Mmike: eh, sto znaci "lokalno"
<Mmike> jelly: laptop/desktop - radna stanica za kojom sjedis
<BotaniCar> Mmike, ubo sam si INTEL 2500 Pro za desktop. 
<Mmike> presonalno racunalo :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: trebo si ubost samsunga :( inteli su spori
<ivoks> Mmike: ja btrfs koristim od 14.04
<Mmike> doduse, ja sam pacijent
<ivoks> Mmike: dapace, na noviji kernel sam presao prije 2 mjeseca
<jelly> Mmike: ono sto ti radis, recimo, nije posal za radnu stanicu ;-)
<ivoks> do tad jebio 14.04, 3.13 ako se ne varam
<Mmike> ivoks: ja isto okristim 14.04, i krenuo sam s btrfsom
<Mmike> i imam 3.13, i to ne radi dobro
<BotaniCar> Mmike, ponasa mi se isto kao samsung u laptopu, a ima 5g garancije
<ivoks> Mmike: pa stavi noviji kernel
<Mmike> ivoks: meh :)
<Mmike> ivoks:  ovo mi radi skroz zadovoljavajuce
<jelly> nema li sad 14.04.3 neki noviji dostupan?
<Mmike> jelly: ima
<Mmike> jelly: ak instaliras frisko dobijes 3.16 mislim, ili cak novije
<Mmike> al' se meni neda upgradeirat
<ivoks> samo instaliras linux-image-generic-lts-vivid
<jelly> aha, hwe
<ivoks> Mmike: ti ne znas za hwe?
<ivoks> pa moze te biti sram :D
<ivoks> reci cu leanne da ne koristis hwe :)
<ivoks> kad netko vidi leanne, zadnje sto pomisli da je zena kernel developer
<ivoks> leann ogasawara 
<ivoks> guglaj :D
<ivoks> a sta piti moze...
<Mmike> ivoks: ne, sto je hwe?
<BotaniCar> Skoro sam pitao jel i "filmove" snima :) 
<Mmike> ivoks: jel' to za volan Logitechov?
<ivoks> BotaniCar: snima :D
<BotaniCar> ivoks, jebenti kak delas u dobroj firmi :D
 * Mmike misli da je ivoks u krivu: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hwe
<BotaniCar> mmike: http://askubuntu.com/questions/248914/what-is-hardware-enablement-hwe
<Mmike> BotaniCar: to su izmisljotine, pejstao sam gore pravi link!
<Mmike> wikipedija ueber alles!
<BotaniCar> :) Napokon su poceli zabranjivati koristenje wikipedije kao reference u znanstvenim radovima 
<BotaniCar> Shefica nekaj pise za doktorat, sjebali joj koncepciju :D
<dodobas> BotaniCar: tko je poceo zabranjivati
<dodobas> to ovisi o 'samoprozvanom' uredniku magazina
<ivoks> BotaniCar: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EtNhlVn3ETQ
<datase> YouTube: Ubuntu Edge: the software story - 0:04:48 - 241694 views - 2561 likes / 27 dislikes
<BotaniCar> dodobas, cesto si u pitanju i odgovoris ? :D
<ivoks> eto ti filma hahaha
<ivoks> ne znam zasto joj je jedno oko cudno ispalo na toj snimci...
 * BotaniCar faps violently 
<BotaniCar> Filmic nije ni temom losh 
<Mmike> sastanak s kinezima
<Mmike> jednu kuzim, manje vise ok, ovog drugog NISTA :(
<Mmike> ivoks: xui je iz grada koji ima vise stanovnika nego cijela hrvatska :D
<BotaniCar> Svasta, skype mi ne kuzi webcam, a "cheese" kuzi ...
<jelly> cheese it.
<BotaniCar> :D
<ivoks> Mmike: pa china telecom ima vise korisnika nego europa i sad stanovnika
<Mmike> :D
<Mmike> to put things into perspective :)
<BotaniCar> https://scontent-ams2-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpf1/v/t1.0-9/11888042_399684546893299_3376716030299202166_n.jpg?oh=968c4dbc2616d79dfb04bd6645901dbd&oe=567E029B
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/intel-predstavio-5x5-novu-najmanju-maticnu-plocu/145903.aspx
<Mmike> eto ih , presli na kineski
<Mmike> ivoks:  znas ti ista kineskog?
<ivoks> ne
<dodobas> znam ja: weiqi :)
<ivoks> ovi indijci...
<ivoks> 'it flies only 200km/h'
<ivoks> 'even the wind stops to stare'
<ivoks> s piding english naglaskom
<vileni> odroid na hetzneru https://www.hetzner.de/hosting/produktmatrix/rootserver-produktmatrix-ax
<BotaniCar> TO! Idem uzet' jedan da vidim kak to radi kod nekog drugog 
<vileni> ja bi volio vidjeti kako izgleda rack toga
<jelly> krcato
<jelly> hmm, exynos
<vileni> posto se radi o hetzneru zamisljam kartonsku kutiju u kojoj je to nabacano i samo etherneti izlaze van :)
<BotaniCar> *zguzvanu kartonsku kutiju 
<jelly> steta sto samo ubuntu imaju za os
<ivoks> http://oilprice.com/Energy/Energy-General/Is-This-The-Energy-Storage-Breakthrough-We-Have-Been-Waiting-For.html
<ivoks> nda... 'baterije su sranje'
<ivoks> struja nije buducnost
<ivoks> da je, vec bi ju zivjeli
<Mmike> ivoks: nah, struja je buducnost - bed sa strujom je, doduse, njena proizvodnja, al' sad ce hlada fuzija, sad ce :)
<Mmike> baterije ti nece nit trebat, imat ces one stojne valove i uzimat ces struju iz zraka
<Mmike> btw, ste vidli kak su 'greskom' produzili trajanje baerija 3 puta? :)
<jelly> Mmike: da, hladna fuzija od onog talijanca koji mulja naiv^H^H^H^Hinvestitore vec 15 godina
<BotaniCar> Kak sad to mmike, sad mogu lako krast' struju - samo prebacim zicu prek dalekovoda ; kak cu prebacit' zicu preko valova ? </cigan>
<ivoks> naivno...
<Mmike> prek valova se bacaju luftici
<Mmike> a ne zice
<Mmike> zica potone, nema smisla
<ivoks> koliko godina je trebalo tmobileu da pokrije hrvatsku gsmom?
<ivoks> ili htu
<ivoks> kak god se sad zvali
<ivoks> bed je kad 'buducnost' gledas samo kroz idealiziranje
<ivoks> tko ce sagraditi infrastrukturu za ta nova vozila?
<ivoks> sto cemo sa starim vozilima?
<jelly> strane firme, naravno
<ivoks> pa samo zamjena olovnog bezolovnim benzinom je trajala desetljecima
<ivoks> buducnost je gorivo koje ce moci pogoniti postojeca vozila
<ivoks> a ne struja
<ivoks> struja ce biti na 5-8% trzista
<ivoks> dovoljno veliko da postoji, dovoljno malo da se ne isplati ulagati u infrastrukturu
<BotaniCar> *bliska buducnost
<ivoks> ma i daljnja buducnost
<ivoks> cemu?
<ivoks> cemu baterije?
<jelly> dalja buducnost ce biti puno vise lokalizirana
<jelly> ili je nece biti
<ivoks> strane firme? sumnjam
<ivoks> evo ti tesle
<ivoks> ima milijardera iza sebe
<ivoks> postoje godinama
<BotaniCar> Za daljnju buducnost se ne slazem s tobom. Za pocetak mislim da ce se logisticki koncepti promijeniti i dvojim da ce nam uopce trebati toliko vozila. A ova koja cemo trebati ce vjerojatno trositi energent koji djelomicno mogu sami generirati kretanjem.
<ivoks> a jos uvijek nemas gdje 'natankati' teslu u hrvatskoj
<ivoks> mozes, doma, al... sta sad to znaci, da cu morati imati vikendicu svuda kuda idem?
<jelly> ivoks: imas, samo ne supercharger nego preko noci
<BotaniCar> ivoks: kak nemas, onaj Cvetojevic ti svaka dva dana linka neku lokaciju s punjacem. Mislmda sad i Arena centar ima jedan
<ivoks> nema za teslu
<jelly> <ivoks> tko ce sagraditi infrastrukturu za ta nova vozila? <ivoks> a jos uvijek nemas gdje 'natankati' teslu u hrvatskoj
<ivoks> http://www.teslamotors.com/supercharger
<ivoks> najbliza stanica je u sloveniji
<ivoks> i lijepo su ti stavili kartu
<ivoks> da vidis da ne mozes ni do dubrovnika doci
<jelly> ivoks: ili ga puni na standardnoj 40A 3faznoj stanici
<BotaniCar> ma daj, sad trazis cuda. Mene veseli kaj imas na svakih X kilometara mjesto di se uz kavu mogu nadopuniti toliko da dodjem do doma. 
<ivoks> BotaniCar: poanta je da nemas
<ivoks> BotaniCar: mozes ga 'tankati' samo preko noci
<jelly> BotaniCar: nemres uz kavu, nego prespavat
<ivoks> znaci, put od dubrovnika do zagreba traje dva dana
<ivoks> jer trebas dva puta tankati
<ivoks> jednom prije puta, i jednom u karlovcu
<BotaniCar> Mrmlj, provjerih, imate pravo .
<ivoks> jer ti fali za tih zadnjih 50km :)
<ivoks> a tankas dva puta duze nego si vozio tu energiju
<ivoks> besmislenost takvog pristupa je ocita
<jelly> ivoks: vec si rekao da infru tek treba sagraditi, ne kuzim zas se sad cudis :-)
<ivoks> jelly: velim da bi to trajalo godinama
<jelly> pa naravno
<ivoks> s druge strane, imas postojecu infrastrukturu za tekuce gorivo
<ivoks> ne trebas nista raditi
<jelly> sve sto vrijedi traje godinama
<ivoks> i tankanje od pola sata da bi napravio 250km... sorry, hvala, ali ne
<ivoks> (to je na 'super'chargeru)
<jelly> buraz, neces se ti uopce toliko voziti koliko sad
<ivoks> ne?
<jelly> vozit ce se ono sto je nuzno
<BotaniCar> Znas, da tak razmisljamo u firmi, ne bi imali hobridni auto vec ~7 godina :) 
<ivoks> BotaniCar: ?
<jelly> a struja i benz ce biti 10x skuplji
<ivoks> pa ja govorim da ima boljih pristupa
<ivoks> dao sam vam link
<ivoks> jeste procitali?
<ivoks> niste.
<ivoks> struja je sranje
<BotaniCar> ivoks: ja sam stava da treba gurati ispravnu stvar iako je u pocetku spora/nespretna/kajgod. 
<ivoks> na tom linku mozete procitati o boljem skladistenju energije od baterija
<ivoks> i o proizvodnji energije iz co2
<ivoks> nusprodukt je pitka voda
<ivoks> http://oilprice.com/Energy/Energy-General/Who-Is-Leading-The-Charge-In-Energy-Storage.html
<ivoks> http://cdn.oilprice.com/images/tinymce/gauravstorage2.jpg
<BotaniCar> "riješi li mi ova vlada ovo za švicarca, do groba ću glasati za SDP" ... ja cu se .. odselit'
<ivoks> http://www.audi.com/com/brand/en/vorsprung_durch_technik/content/2013/10/energy-turnaround-in-the-tank.html
<ivoks> Driving with Audi e-gas generates only as much CO2 as was previously bound by the plant. It is practically identical to fossil-based natural gas and is fed into the existing natural gas network and distributed to the filling stations.
<BotaniCar> Ovi iz SDP-a su najgori zamislivi saboteri. "Skuzili" su da je konverzija svicaraca ispravan nacin, i onda ne naprave konverziju u kune nego euro. 
<ivoks> ova druga recenica je najbitnija
<ivoks> tak svejedno jel u kune ili eure
<BotaniCar> Kak ti moze biti isto ? Euro isto moze otklizati , nemojmo se zavaravati. Osim toga, ja placu dobijam u HRK i HRK je ( za sad ) moneta placanja kod nas. 
<ivoks> nece euro nikuda otklizati
<BotaniCar> Mozda nece, ali moze. 
<SilverSpace> jebes struju nesmijes je pipati
<BotaniCar> Ne smijes ni moju zenu :D
<SilverSpace> bum je pital :D
<BotaniCar> Samo mi nemoj prenesti kaj ti je rekla, dobro mi je ovak dok nish ne znam i mislim svoje :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: htel sam te pitat, ti treba dostaviti patuljke/zaardinjere od ovih mojih suseda ?
<SilverSpace> http://www.telegram.hr/politika-kriminal/dok-cijeli-zapad-ima-rekordan-rast-nas-je-bdp-od-1980-rastao-samo-01-godisnje/
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ma ne 
<SilverSpace> vjerojatno nemaju kaj trebam vec sam gledao na dosta mjesta
<BotaniCar> kaj si rekao, obicne pravokutne zardinjere trebas ? Stanem dok idem doma i pitam. Kojeg volumena ? 
<SilverSpace> 50x50x50
<SilverSpace> dvije
<BotaniCar> OK, pitam dok idem doma pa ti javim tu. 
<SilverSpace> odoh nes prigrist
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: bitno da su pravokutne
<SilverSpace> jer mi trebaju ravne stranice
<BotaniCar> Shvacam.
<SilverSpace> gledao po netu nista takvog ne nadoh
<SilverSpace> http://www.foxoglasi.com/slike_oglasa/4875977005472643ca49d7.jpg
<SilverSpace> hm
<Mmike> digitalocean - provalilo na virtualku, radilo ssh bruteforce napade. digitalocean ubio mrezu i rekao 'pogledajte pa javite kaj ste nasli da enejblamo'
<Mmike> lik nezna passworde
<Mmike> a nemres 'reset root password' jer je zalockana i konzola :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: no da :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: si za pivo u centru danas ? Idem s malim u algoritam po bojanke :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: nemrem, imam sastanke neke popodne
<BotaniCar> Your loss :D
<ivoks> Bestellt 25. Aug.
<ivoks> Versandt 25. Aug.
<ivoks> Voraussichtliche Lieferung: Donnerstag
<ivoks> ne mogu se prestati cuditi plodovima amazona i europske unije :)
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> ftse i dax su nadoknadili gubitke od jucer - bouncali su natrag
<ivoks> a kina i dalje nezaustavljivo pada
<ivoks> ti srca
<ivoks> vidi ovo
<ivoks> http://www.bloomberg.com/quote/600028:CH
<ivoks> prakticki all time low
<ivoks> to im je naftna kompanija
<ivoks> 1 Yr Return
<ivoks> -14.56%
<ivoks> YTD Return
<ivoks> -29.70%
<ivoks> katafakinstrofa
<Mmike> nevjerojatno kak vipnet/bnet ne rade kad upalim virtualbox
<Mmike> ili kvm macvtap ovo ono
<Mmike> http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/privacystatement/default.aspx
<Mmike> Ovi su jos gori :)
<Mmike> od ubuntu+amazon brije
<dodobas> najbolja naredba ikad ... 'TRUNCATE table CASCADE;'
<dodobas> puff, it's gone
<jelly> E666: no such table `CASCADE`
<jelly> ivoks: [amazon] a to si kupovao na .com ili .de?
<dodobas> jelly: pa kad ne koristis bazu podataka
<jelly> heh, postoji nesto sto se zove BemTV
<ivoks> jelly: .d
<ivoks> er
<ivoks> .de
<ivoks> jelly: ali uzimao sam i na .co.uk, isto dva dana
<jelly> isto iz .de skladista?
<ivoks> ovo sam uzeo na .de zato kaj je elektronicki uredjaj, pa ne zelim zavrsiti s neupotrbljivim utikacem
<ivoks> ne znam odakle je, nisam provjeravao
<ivoks> kak je lik poginuo na indycaru :/
<ivoks> kak glupih ljudi ima... pazi komentar
<ivoks> "nije mi jasno,pa njega je lupio komad carbona,je da je carbon tj.njegova smjesa jačina čelika ali je lagan kao pero i on se fakat raspršuje u komadiće,jedino mi to nije jasno,nažalost"
<ivoks> dobro mu je odgovorio
<ivoks> "Da si se ikada vozio na motoru bez kacige i pokupio npr bumbara (koji je daaaaaaaaaaleko manje mase i meksi od tog karbonskog otpadka) pri cca 100 na sat uvidio bi koliko je besmislen i glup ovaj tvoj komentar."
<jelly> sta zna dete sta je mv²/2
<BotaniCar> Instaliram printer, odklikam kaj trebam odklikati i sad stoji na "installing driver openprinting-gutenprint" jedno 45 minuta, niti se indikator napretka pomice, niti mogu kenslat :) Kaj sad, Lastane ?
<jelly> pritisnes ^C i... oops, GUI ne kuzi ^C
<jelly> xkill i probas ponovo
<ivoks> to ti je ubuntu stao?
<BotaniCar> ivoks: je, 15.04, sve dela osim tog procesa, on je stao
<jelly> preventivno prije toga instalirat openprinting-gutenprint, mozda.  Ja nist ne vjerujem tim gnome printer gui pizdarijama, fino http://localhost:631 
<ivoks> sigurno te ne trazi da uneses lozinku negdje?
<ivoks> pogledaj koji je proces zapeo
<jelly> mislis da je modalni dijalog za password otisao negdje ispod
<ivoks> moguce
<BotaniCar> ivoks: pospustao sam sve prozore i probao tabati puni krug, nista ( trazio me jednom password prije nego je stao ) 
<ivoks> pogledaj vrti li se apt-get process
<ivoks> ili dpkg
<jelly> kde na debilani mi to oce radit.  unity na 12.04 isto ali na 14.04 manje
<BotaniCar> imam tzemljak  4791  3932  0 53858 18792   2 13:14 ?        00:00:00 /usr/bin/python3 /usr/share/system-config-printer/install-printerdriver.py openprinting-gutenprint deb http://www.openprinting.org/download/printdriver/debian/ lsb3.2 contrib F8897B6F00075648E248B7EC24CBF5474CFD1E2F
<BotaniCar> r 
<BotaniCar> brijem da je zahengao negdje u downloadu
<jelly> BotaniCar: pstree -Apa 4791
<ivoks> to skida 25MB paket
<ivoks> ne bi trebalo trajati 45 minuta
<jelly> eh, osim sto to nece biti ispod tog procesa jerbo su paketni poslovi proslijedjeni preko dbusa packagekitu
<jelly> nekad mi taj dbus i *kit idu tak na zivce
<ivoks> al vidio bi dpkg onda
<BotaniCar> idem ga ja zaklat' pa prvo sam instalirati paket, kak je jelly predlozio iznad
<ivoks> zasto je to uopce isao skidati s neta
<ivoks> printer-driver-gutenprint - printer drivers for CUPS
<BotaniCar> ivoks: nudio mi je u grafickom sucelju kao default download toga, imao sam i "local driver" opciju, kak nije defaultana nisam ju odabrao
<jelly> fora kak skripta proslijedi cijeli "deb http://www.openprinting.org/download/printdriver/debian/ lsb3.2 contrib" 
<jelly> i gpg key i paket
<ivoks> ne znam
<ivoks> to nije hp printer?
<BotaniCar> OKI
<ivoks> http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2015/08/facing-possible-ban-more-americans-are-buying-new-and-legal-900-flamethrowers/
<ivoks> jel to isto za lov treba?
<ivoks> za spec janjca ili kaj?
<jelly> za komarce, duhh
<ivoks> Shockingly, there are no current federal regulations on the possession, manufacture, sale, or use of flamethrowers.
<jelly> naporne su bestije
<BotaniCar> Bleh, odabrao "local driver", puknuo model numeracijski najblizi mojem, radi :) 
<jelly> to za firmu ili za doma?
<Mmike> sugavi openerp
<Mmike> i idijoti koji ga vrte world-open
<BotaniCar> ma za firmu, pokojni gazda je imao afinitet prema OKI-u, da se mene pita samo bi HP imali .. 
 * jelly kupio oki za doma, kolor laser ispod soma kuna, ima ethernet, ima postscript, jedino je malo spor
<Mmike> jelly: kol'ko te kostaju dozekr?
<Mmike> erm, toneri :)
<jelly> nisam jos mijenjao
<BotaniCar> ma, sjajni su oni, imaju zilion inovacija u pogledu ispisa, ali nisu ni-ikako za dijeljeno okruzenje i/ili heavy load. Odnosno, modeli koji jesu - kostaju k'o HP
<Mmike> idem jest
<jelly> heavy load ni za zivu glavu, ak mu posaljem nesto komplikovano zbuni se
<jelly> na poslu smo imali super iskustvo sa Kyocerom
<jelly> kupili za odjel, radila je 8 godina
<jelly> gumice za vodjenje papira se izlizale na kraju, inace bi radila jos
<jelly> pa slabo uvlaci
<BotaniCar> http://www.vecernji.hr/crna-kronika/tri-kceri-poslala-je-baki-i-djedu-da-u-miru-mogu-ubiti-supruga-1019821 # zena je sistematicna :) 
<BotaniCar> Ima tko preporuku za bezicnu tastaturu s backlightom ? Treba mi za HTPC
<BotaniCar> Nesto kao http://tinyurl.com/pskmds9
<SilverSpace> punjena paprika
<Mmike> BotaniCar: tobija
<BotaniCar> Eto ti link :) Ces uzet dvije da prepolovimo postarinu ? 
<BotaniCar> I kod primopredaje zapijemo visestruku vrijednost postarine, ofc :)
<jelly> BotaniCar: jesi gledao reviewove za taj model, jel cemu?
<jelly> > I am actually using this keyboard to write this review.
<BotaniCar> Rivjuovi koje sam vidio su bili kao "Hi, It is a great piece of kit. I use it for my Kodi OSMC Rpi."
<BotaniCar> mislim, nemam ja neke zahtjeve prema tome da vidim tipkat' po mraku , da baterija ne traje dva dana. 
<BotaniCar> fali mi dvotocka .. 
 * jelly paranoican prema svim tim wireless tipkovnicama
<BotaniCar> Ja sam s svakom do sad bio zadovoljan ( OK; sve su bile logitech ili MS ) , samo jos nisam nasao neku s backlightom 
<jelly> ma ne bi da mi susjed moze posnifat password...
<rut> ovo je vec medicinski slucaj paranoje
<BotaniCar> interesantno razmisljanje, ja sam si snifanjem dohvacao temperaturne podatke nekog jeftilen weather stationa, a nije mi na pamet palo vidjet' jel mi i tipkovnica salje sto citljivo 
 * BotaniCar takes notes
<rut> muffin nemoj da i ti budes medicinski slucaj 
<jelly> nije problem ak koristim tu tipkovnicu samo za HTPC, al bi zaboravio...
<BotaniCar> jah, main-pc uvijek rikne dok se moras spojiti nekam da pokrpas neciju pizdariju :) 
<BotaniCar> rut: a znas da jesam :) 
<jelly> F1 sam gledao tak da je desktop spojen na tv, hdmi drugi ekran sa maksimiziranim streamom, al se glupi screen saver hoce ukljucit svako malo
<jelly> pa sam onda uzeo laptop kao "daljinski", otisao VNC-om na desktop, i svako malo micao misha preko daljinskog ;-)
<BotaniCar> Hehehe ;)
<jelly> screensaver skuzi ak se vrti vlc ili mplayer, al ne kuzi stream u burazeru
<BotaniCar> Pda "mreza nekaj radi? Not my problem" :) 
<jelly> a to govno na 2.4GHz ima tak bezvezni protokol da svaka susa sa SDR stickom moze snifat
<BotaniCar> acek, izucavao si to vec, tastatura i dongl nemaju kriptiran dataflow ?
<jelly> (in other news, hrpa kljuceva za auto ima usporedivo lose protokole)
<jelly> BotaniCar: da kriptiran... mos mislit
<BotaniCar> Ehh
<BotaniCar> bas kontam kak mi je lakse 'aknut ti tastaturu nego wifi :D
<jelly> i da je kriptiran, vjerojatno bi tvoj i jos 50 milijuna istih tastatura imalo isti zapeceni key
<BotaniCar> :nod nod:
<BotaniCar> To je gotovo sigurno, imao sam par logitechovih setova koji su bez beda dopustali da s istom tastaturom pikam na 5 mjesta bez rekonfiguracije
<jelly> blutut bar teoretski ima pin 
<BotaniCar> da, defaultan i nikad mijanjan u vecini slucajeva :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: a ovo: https://support.lenovo.com/us/en/documents/migr-74153
<BotaniCar> Mmike: htio bi nekaj s cim za silu mogu otipkat nekaj dvijema rukama
<jelly> nije da sam paranoican, nego nisam napravio faradejev kavez kroz pod nego samo na zidovima i stropu ;-)
<BotaniCar> :D jelly kad si kupio stan drito pored radara :) 
<jelly> kroz prozor i pod sad jos viri nekih 20-30 AP-ova.  U spavacoj samo 10 ;-)
<jelly> sto je dobro jer mi je jedan od tih jos uvijek izlaz na internet
<BotaniCar> Hahahahaha
<BotaniCar> E! Nisam te pitao, kak si prozor spavace sobe rijesio ? Mrezica, metalizirano staklo, nikaj ? 
<jelly> nikaj, spavam u sjeni
<jelly> foliju, kad mi se bude dalo zezat, ali sad vise dolazi od ispod i sa strane nego od bazne stanice valjda
<SilverSpace> bu ha ha http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/imate-windowse-10-privatni-torrent-trackeri/145918.aspx
<BotaniCar> Veli mi Kre da su te folije malo drekave, da jedino mrezica daje rezultate. 
<jelly> mrezica mi je ruzna, morat cu vidit dal je mogu polijepit na rolete
<jelly> nego, di u zg kupit mrezicu za komarce
<jelly> SilverSpace: sto je sasvim ok
<jelly> isto kao i zabrana upotrebe istih u javnoj upravi
<ivoks> e da...
<ivoks> prosle vrucine
<ivoks> osli ljudi
<ivoks> vrijeme da biznis opet krene
<ivoks> svi kajaci su mi na vodi :)
<ivoks> 75% apartmana izrentano
<ivoks> cak su i neki bicikli vani
<Mmike> idem doma
<ivoks> i dvoriste mi skroz cudno izgleda s tri kombija :)
<ivoks> jebem ti hotmail
<ivoks> opet su me blokirali
<jelly> sad idu opet vrucine, ne brini
<ivoks> nije to 40... 35 max
<ivoks> to je ok za veslat
<jelly> ak si freak
<ivoks> Mail rejected by Outlook.com for policy reasons. Reasons for rejection may be related to content with spam-like characteristics or IP/domain reputation. If you are not an email/network admin please contact your Email/Internet Service Provider for help.
<ivoks> and what if i am?
<jelly> "mail blocked because fuck you, that's why"
<ivoks> vise manje, da
<ivoks> http://www.anti-abuse.org/multi-rbl-check-results/?host=mail.init.hr
<ivoks> nitko me nije blacklistao
<ivoks> samo oni
<ivoks> pun mi je kurac microsofta i njihovih mail servisa
<ivoks> samo s njima problemi
<BotaniCar> Tak se zatire linux konkurencija :) Ne'sh ti njihove usere mailavat' 
<ivoks> i poserem se na office365
<ivoks> cloud rjesenje, ali evo vam exe, pa si to pokrenite na svom stroju
<ivoks> pa di je cloud onda?
<ivoks> pa evo, disk
<BotaniCar> Sjecam se dok je ovu pjesmu Tom ( Tom & Jerry ) pjevao svojoj maci: https://youtu.be/iItm3f6MGEY 
<datase> YouTube: Dinah Washington, Rae & Christian - Is You Is Or Is You Ain't My Baby - 0:03:53 - 263564 views - 1131 likes / 33 dislikes
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Bu4hLxL_EM
<datase> YouTube: IBM Linux Commercial - 0:01:01 - 51130 views - 276 likes / 5 dislikes
<ivoks> u povodu 24 rodjendana :)
<ivoks> jelly: cini se da salju iz estonije
<jelly> lol
<SilverSpace> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CNMqp7rUwAAKYH6.jpg:large
<ivoks> ma sumnjam da je ovo zbilja
<ivoks> http://9gag.com/gag/a5KXmYg?ref=fbp
<SilverSpace> ivoks: možda je tvornica plavih bombona :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.express.hr/brifing/amerikanci-ne-znaju-gdje-im-je-nestalo-vise-od-1000-atomskih-bombi-2103
<Mmike> bombice lombice
<ivoks> Na društvenoj mreži Facebook objavljena je fotografija crvenog Citroena C3 zagrebačkih registarskih pločica kako se zaustavlja uz cestu, a iz njega izlazi žena u tridesetima te uz cestu bez imalo srama ostavlja punu vreću smeća.
<ivoks> kako jedna fotografije moze prikazati zaustavljanje automobila, izlazak osobe iz automobila i ostavljanje vrece za smece
<ivoks> ta slika moze biti o zeni koja se zaustavila uzeti to smece :)
<jelly> ivoks: mozda treba ici naopacke, i prikazuje osobu koja krade tudje smece
 * jelly slow
<Mmike> di je slika?
<ivoks> http://rijecan.in/bez-imalo-srama/
<ivoks> https://www.facebook.com/RichardsInverts/videos/836821019720965/
<ivoks> evo i zapadnoobalasa
<ivoks> super su mi ovi americanski pozivi na sastanke
<ivoks> evo broj telefona
<ivoks> i evo broja za iphone
<ivoks> i onda da isti broj
<ivoks> to treba streljat
<ipozgaj> oj
<Mmike> americanine!
<ipozgaj> europljanine :)
<Mmike> :D
<Mmike> ipozgaj: kajima ?
<ipozgaj> nista, evo kavica se pije, gledam kako bi mogao poceti nesto i raditi
<ipozgaj> gledam burzu kako se napokon zeleni
<Mmike> privremeno ti je to :)
<Mmike> sam nek potone dolar sad, pa da mogu u shopping preko :)
<ipozgaj> nema veze
<ipozgaj> nek padne, biti ce vise za kupovati :)
<ipozgaj> (dionice, ne dolar0
<ipozgaj> za tecaj mi je tako svejedno
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> hangoutsi 505 puta bolje rade na intel grafici (u odnosu na nvidiju)
<ipozgaj> Mmike: imate vi kakav subsidiary tu u US?
<Mmike> ipozgaj: aber natuerlich
<Mmike> iako vecina ljudi radi od doma
<Mmike> u bostonu misli da ima ureda
<Mmike> ivoks ce znati bolje
<ipozgaj> ah so
<Mmike> ipozgaj: trebas nesto ispod pulta? :)
<ivoks> ipozgaj: imamo
<ivoks> canonical usa
<Mmike> novi cd ubuntua? :D
<ipozgaj> Mmike: ne trebam :)
<ipozgaj> CD, to jos postoji? :D
<Mmike> nadje se povremeno
<ivoks> ne postoji
<Mmike> nasao sam kazete kod stare danas
<Mmike> koje sam snimao k'o klinac
<ipozgaj> to moj laptop ne razumije :D
<ivoks> jer iso je veci od cda
<ipozgaj> nemam vec tri godine CD citac
<Mmike> ivoks: pa ima mini.iso
<Mmike> ipozgaj: a disketu? :D
<ipozgaj> samo ako je 5.25
<ipozgaj> zip drive mozda
<Mmike> kak se zvao onaj veci od zipa?
<jelly> meni je DVD doma iskopcan par godina, a struja i SATA idu na treci disk
<Mmike> jazz!
<jelly> pomoglo je to sto je przenje na Linuxu uvijek bilo nepouzdano, pogotovo otkad su distre odjebale schilyja
<ipozgaj> uopce nemam pojma tipa da dobijem bluray disk kako da pogledam sto je na njemu
<ipozgaj> mozda na PS3, nisam siguran da li podrzava
<jelly> BR player??? pojma
<ipozgaj> sto go trebam samo skidam i streamam, na disku mislim da nemam vise od 5 GB podataka
<ipozgaj> god*
<ipozgaj> od toga je 4GB CS:GO :)
<Mmike> ipozgaj: kaki laptop imas, jos uvijek jabukar?
<jelly> kad bi ZAMP mrdnuo dupetom, mozda bi mi ovdje mogli legalno gledati netflix i ne se zajebavati sa skidanjem i glupostima
<ipozgaj> da
<ipozgaj> jelly: daju se jos uvijek relativno safe skidati torrenti?
<jelly> ipozgaj: da
<jelly> u krajnjoj liniji, seedbox negdje
<jelly> trebat ce  par godina da drzava dostigne zahtjeve EU, pa onda zahtjeve TTIP-a kad se uvede
<Mmike> nego
<Mmike> jel' kod vas grmilo jutros? :D
<jelly> ipozgaj: a i onda bi moglo biti manje-vise ok ak si na nekom pouzdanom privatnom trackeru, sve dok ne nametnu ISP-ovima deep packet inspection
<jelly> hypothetically speaking
<jelly> <_<
<ipozgaj> nice
<ipozgaj> znaci nista se nije promijenilo u zadnje tri godine
<jelly> ne znam kako je preko carneta, tamo relativno ozbiljno gledaju abuse reporte
<ipozgaj> ovdje znam par ljudi koji su popili relativno visoke kazne za skidanje torrenta :D
<jelly> jedino sto mi kao sistemcu na carnet ustanovi dodje od njih report da je netko skidao torrent, i NAT adresa iza koje nemam pojma koji student ili zaposlenik 
<jelly> nit drzim logove od NAT-a ;-)
<jelly> ali na komercijalnom ISP-u stizu ponekad tisuce reporta dnevno, automatizirano sranje, mi (komercijalni ISP) jednostavno nemamo resursa za probaviti to sve
<jelly> tako da dok zakon ne pocne naplacivati kazne ISP-ovima, nije realisticno ocekivati neke promjene
<Mmike> jelly, iucundus scire
<jelly> i ja tebi
<ivoks> blue ray
<ivoks> probao gledati
<ivoks> odlucio kupiti blue ray player za telku
<ivoks> cek, nije blue
<ivoks> blu ray
<ivoks> aj bok
<Mmike> jelly, to bi reklo 'ugodno je znati' :D
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H-8bSZa4Fjg <- momci ragtajmaju sve u sesnajst
<datase> YouTube: Chopsticks in ragtime on two pianos, unplanned & unrehearsed - 0:05:22 - 105827 views - 760 likes / 5 dislikes
<jelly> Mmike: ah.  Gugl mi nije pomogao
<jelly> kiša
#ubuntu-hr 2015-08-26
<BotaniCar> Pliketi plok, bok bok 
<BotaniCar> https://www.hackread.com/utorrent-update-secretly-installs-bitcoin-mining-software/ # znam da su kriptonovci zabranjeni, ali moram ! :) 
<BotaniCar> Mogu kak nmapu rec' da skenira sve od porta 5900 na vise, dok ne nadje nesto ? :D ( bez da prvo napravim fajl i nafilam ga brojevima od 5900 do zilion ) 
<rut> -p [5900-] .. valjda
<BotaniCar> Ako tak napravm, onda nmap vozi do kraja nekog svog hardkodiranog rejndza portova. Ja trazim nekaj iznad toga. 
<dodobas> yutro
<rut> pa definiraj -p 5900-65535
<BotaniCar> tak sam i napravio, samo jos da skuzim kak da stane kad nekaj nadje, da se ne znoji bez veze 
<rut> skeniras range ili obican host 
<ivoks> sigh
<ivoks> ovi kinezi i rusi...
<ivoks> ...ne znaju kome je gore
<ivoks> rublja izgubila 1/4 vrijednosti u zadnja 3 mjeseca
<BotaniCar> rut: ma, jedan host, ali me zagolicalo jer nisam na prvu znal slozit' 
<rut> stisni space pa ces vidjet sto radi i koliko mu ostalo 
<BotaniCar> rut: vec sam odradio kaj sam trebao, ovo je samo razgovora radi: mogu rucno nadzirat tok skena, ali ne znam mu reci "cim nesto nadjes, stani" 
<ivoks> mirkec
<ivoks> tocna na minutu :D
<rut> ima man pa citaj :)
<BotaniCar> rut: ae 
<rut> v/V d/D p/P su ti tipke da vidis kaj radi 
<BotaniCar> opet velim, nije problem gledati u monitor i vidjeti kaj radi, problem mu je reci da stane kad nesto nadje
<Mmike> oo, poceli smo s tepanjem :) 'Mirkec' :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ne mogu vjerovati da si ljubomoran 
<BotaniCar> Ispada da je ivoks u pravu i da gledas druge zene ! 
<Mmike> Samo zgodne druge zene!
<Mmike> Plus, Mirka je napravila rshum sa 'rm' u '/usr', that counts for more than something!
<BotaniCar> Vidim da i ti zlopamtis :D
<Mmike> :) ne, samo suosjecam
 * Mmike je jednom davno to napravio sa /var/lib/postgres :)
<Mmike> a onda jednom malo manje davno je to napravio sa /home/mongodb (datadir od mongodba)
<mirka> :'D
<BotaniCar> Kak ? Pa ti imas "rm" aliasan na "cp-to-tmp" :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: nemam, al' nakon mongodb epizode umjesto rm koristim mv :)
<ivoks> eh, tepanje
<Mmike> Znal' netko neki google-docs like stuff, al' da si mogu sam na svoj server instalirat?
<Mmike> Mislim da je ivoks to nekoc spominjao
<Mmike> erm s/ivoks/igustin
<ivoks> meni je tak jadno kad lik ima bujniju kosu od vlastite cure
<Mmike> Ha! U Spansko mi doso HGSpot! :)
<Mmike> ivoks: i meni! :D :D :D :D
<Mmike> celavci united FTW! :D
<Mmike> isto tak mi je jadno kad cura ima vece sise od svog decka/muza! :D
<ivoks> rekao bi muskarci united :)
<Mmike> pa, s obzirom na godine koje slijede, da :)
<ivoks> ak imas vise kose od zene, kad tad ce to njoj postati problem :)
<Mmike> Eto kaj mi veli Amazon: "Sie k�nnen Ihren Aktionsgutschein* noch bis 30.08.2015 einl�sen, sollten Sie ihn noch nicht genutzt haben. Mit folgendem Aktionsgutschein* erhalten Sie ab einem Bestellwert von 50 EUR, einen 10 EUR Rabatt auf Ihre Bestellung."
<igustin> :D kad me trigeriraju - kad se priča o kosi... :S ma marš... :P
<Mmike> Super.
<Mmike> igustin: lol :D :D :D
<igustin> Mmike: seafile, owncloud?
<Mmike> Braucht jemand ein Aktionsgutschein?
<Mmike> igustin: owncloud ima google/docs like interface? Word/Excell kroz web?
<igustin> ne
<igustin> afaik
<igustin> tebi treba baš fullblown uredski?
<igustin> web LibreOffice je (kažu) već u upotrebljivoj fazi
<BotaniCar> Ja imam u Alfresco-u integrirane google docse kojima se editiraju dokumenti. Stvar je pomalo glupo slozena,ali radi: imas neki genericki google account, i onda alfresco preko njega zazove google docse kad trebas nekaj napraviti na dokumentu. Ima i neki svoj inline editor, ali ocajan je i ne pozna sve formate dokumenata. 
<igustin> Mmike: ma jesi ti siguran da želiš office na shared/sync storageu? :)
<BotaniCar> Ima i ovo http://webodf.org/
<Mmike> igustin: kak to mislis?
<igustin> Å¡to?
<Mmike> igustin: 'office na shared/sync storageu' ?
<Mmike> BotaniCar: google mi nije opcija :/
<ivoks> zasto google nije opcija?
<Mmike> jednostavno, nije :)
<ivoks> tesko ces naci kvalitetno web office rjesenje koje podrzava word/excel
<ivoks> vidis da ni microsoft ne zna sloziti office365
<Mmike> ne mora bit featrure full k'o gdocs
<Mmike> ruku na srce, google docsi isto nisu neka sreca
<Mmike> pogotovo onaj drive
<Mmike> mamuim
<ivoks> drive je koma
<ivoks> tj., nije
<ivoks> samo neki ljudi ga koriste na krivi nacin
<ivoks> gdocs je office, nije document management sustav
<ivoks> alfresco+gdocs je bolja kombinacija od gdrivea
<Mmike> wat
<Mmike> pa owncloud ti da da editiras oofice 
<Mmike> cek cek
<ivoks> o uzasa...
<ivoks> ljudi koji koriste microsoftove email servise ni ne znaju kako losu uslugu primaju
<ivoks> 'Mitigation may take 24 - 48 hours to replicate completely throughout our system.'
<BotaniCar> Mmike: znas kak ti owncloud fino razjebe formating i formule ako imas nekaj kompleksnije ? :D Testirao sam, uzas 
<Mmike> http://jebo.me/pas/1
<Mmike> :D :D :D
<Mmike> BotaniCar: treba mi za view only i cini mi se da opce nije lose
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ni view nije uvijek u skladu s originalnim layoutom, ali ako trebas samo pregled onda nije toliki bed ( zaakj onda uopce pricamo o kolaboracijskom sustavu ? )
<Mmike> imas nesh bolje za view?
<ivoks> nema nista
<ivoks> ni ms office ne prikazuje word dokumente konzistentno
<ivoks> o cem mi pricamo, docx nije do kraja definiran
<ivoks> previse rupa ima
<ivoks> i ono sto je definirano, definirano je na stotinama stranica
<ivoks> odt je puno blizi konzistenciji nego li docx
<Mmike> https://hostus.us/openvz-vps.html
<Mmike> pa ovi su prejeftini :)
<Mmike> da, za oodt mi treba
<Mmike> ne ms
<BotaniCar> Kak ce nas muslimani pregaziti koristeci emancipaciju protiv nas :) Vecina muslimanskih zemalja ima fertility rate 2.3X ( 2.11 je , kazu, potreban da neka kultura opstane); vecina europskih ima 1.3X :) Eto nam kad dajemo zenama da biraju kad i s kim ce zatrudniti ! :) 
<Mmike> instaliraje 'lolcat'
<Mmike> i onda napravite nesto poput: ls -al | lolcat
<Mmike> :D
<BotaniCar> Ovi iz MSa su stvarno "genijalci" :) Paz' vamo:  imam neki WinUpdate, applyam ga, on treba reboot,ja rebootam u neki drugi os - drugi OS nemre mountati windows particiju jer je markirana kao FS-corrupted. Bootam u windowse i dam da odvrte update do kraja - poslije se particija  moze mountati u cemu god :)
<jelly> BotaniCar: to 100% ima smisla, da niko drugi ne dira fs dok se datoteke ne zamijene
<BotaniCar> Al, zamjenu je vec napravio, samo je OS takav kakav je i nemre reloadati dll u memoriji. nema s diskom ni-ikakve veze 
<BotaniCar> Znas i sam da je za pol winupdateova umjesto reboota dovoljno napraviti logoff/logon
<jelly> nije, zamjena se radi odmah nakon reboota
<jelly> ili odmah nakon logoff/logon, ak tak velis, to mora bit novo
<BotaniCar> Zato sam bio oprezan i napisao pol updateova. Oni koji se ticu "core" lajbrarija moraju cekati reboot, ali vecina se tice userlanda, kad reloadas svoj sandbox - napravio sam update. 
<jelly> mozda su te zamjene vezane uz fsck kod boota
<BotaniCar> Hmpf, ti i tvoje racionaliziranje, sad moram ici citati :) Nemrem vise ni neargumentirano rantati. 
 * jelly samo nagadja bezveze i nema pojma o windowsima
<BotaniCar> Svejedno si mozda u pravu, lomim gugl ! .)
<BotaniCar> Veli gugl da mogu obrisati windows cache file i da ce onda ntfs-3g dozvoliti rw mount, ali da ne odgoaraju za poslijedice, to je otprilike sve sto sam uspio naci :) 
<BotaniCar> Kaze da je kriva "fast startup" funkcionalnost u novijim 'dozama, napravi neku kua koji je slican hibernaciji umjesto "pravog" shutdowna
<BotaniCar> I, vele, jedino rjesenje je tu funkcionalnost disejblati, kao poslijedicu imam nesto sporiji boot windowsa svaki put.
<Mmike> pita mene otac zenin
<Mmike> svekar? 
<Mmike> ili tko vec
<Mmike> ugl, pita on mene - a kak to da se ubuntu ne restarta svako malo?
<Mmike> reko, kak to mislite? reko, ne restarta se jer smo ocistili, pa se ne grije
<Mmike> veli on, nene, kad dodju updatei, ne restarta se
<Mmike> veli, ja ga sam restartam za svaki slucaj, jer me ne pita nista
<Mmike> :)
<BotaniCar> Vidim da si je covjek inejblao samo sikjuriti apdejtove, mene moj tuntor svako malo gnjavi da bi nekaj nadogradio i malo se rebootao :D
<Mmike> reko, to je tak - nema potrebe da se restarta - kad ce trebat bude reklo
<Mmike> BotaniCar: nije nije, ubuntu 14.04, updateova ima za popizdit svako malo
<Mmike> inace, lik si je spio potrgat 'Places' meni - kad klikne na 'desktop' ili 'home', otvori mu se VLC :)
<BotaniCar> Muahahaha :) 
<Mmike> opce ne kuzim kak bih to popravio :)
<Mmike> http://train-games.club/
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ovo http://askubuntu.com/questions/13958/vlc-is-set-to-open-the-folders-home-desktop-documents-etc-in-the-places-menu ? 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: caru! :)
<BotaniCar> BlackBelt GoogleFu ! :) 
<BotaniCar> Ja si tak znam windowse sjebat, ako nekom treba takav skillset :) 
<BotaniCar> Nego, ste skuzili da MS pola integrianih spy-on-you pizdarija ne pali ako imate korporativnu verziju Win10 ? :) A i nad updateovima dobijes kakvu-takvu kontrolu :) Ako ovo ne uvjeri ljude u cinjenicu da nema besplatnog rucka, nista nece :) 
<BotaniCar> ( to velim jer corporate verzija win 10 nije "besplatna" :) )
<satellite_> pozz
<satellite_> u chromiumu mi youtube laga kad puni iako u bufferu ima i viska
<satellite_> mislim da ima veze s chachinogm ali ne mogu ovo sam rijesit pa molim pomoc
<jelly> BotaniCar: cek, a obicna verzija je besplatna?
<satellite_> chromium youtube lag, molim pomoc
<SilverSpace> dan
<BotaniCar> pa, nazivno: mozes imati piraCke windowse neke verzije, i napraviti nadogradnju na win10. MS je toliko siroke ruke da ti proglasava OS legitimnim, za uzvrat samo zele instalirati ~17 spy-on-you servisa i da pristanes na novu EULA-u
<BotaniCar> jelly: nova EULA veli da MS moze uzeti bilo koji tvoj podatak ( procitaj kad uhvatis vremena EULA-u od skypeta, vele da ti mogu uzeti isjecke iz chatova :) ) i proslijediti ga svojim podizvodjacima ili vladinim agencijama :)
<SilverSpace> satellite_: lagg na svim linkovima
<satellite_> SilverSpace, da
<satellite_> kad buffer odradi svoje, onda nema laga
<SilverSpace> Kineski krah: Oteli šefa burze, optužuju ga za gubitak novca
<SilverSpace> satellite_: u kojem pregledniku 
<satellite_> u chromiumu
<SilverSpace> jes probao firefox
<satellite_> nije do brzine veze, jer kad se recimo video napuni do 75% i pocetak mi laga ako nije do 100%
<satellite_> jesam, u firefoxu ne laga, nego je spor
<SilverSpace> koja ti verzija flasha
<satellite_> 17
<SilverSpace> ne bi znao u cem je problem
<jelly> BotaniCar: sad cak nakon dugo vremena imam licencu za windowse pa bi ih mogao i probat
<BotaniCar> I ti isto kupis licencu u jedinom trenutku IT povijesti kad bi mogao proci i bez nje :) 
<jelly> dosla je uz racunalo
<jelly> prvo sam mislio da nema, ali naljepnica je u odjeljku za bateriju unutra
<BotaniCar> Nemoj reci da je netko bio dovoljno bistar i stavio labelu na neko mjesto koje se nece oguliti prilikom stavljanja racunala na radnu plohu ! 
<jelly> a na novijim thinkpadima koji dolaze sa win8 je jos gore, licenca je u nekoj ACPI/UEFI tablici zapecena
<BotaniCar> Pa kaeovo, sve neka ekipa koa misli svojom glavom, danas :) 
<jelly> zato izvana imam naljepnicu za inventarski broj proslog vlasnika
<BotaniCar> Reci mi da je limena plocica pricvrscena s dvije zakovice :) 
<SilverSpace> satellite_: koji ono chrome koristis google chrome ili chromiumm
<SilverSpace> kod frenda ne radi Chromium a google chrome radi 
<satellite_> chromium
<satellite_> da probam chrome?
<SilverSpace> probaj kod frenda se sve flash igrice vuku a na chrome rade 
<satellite_> kako ide chrome, osto sam bez browsera
<satellite_> sudo apt-get install chrome-nesto
<Mmike> jel' si smijem ja placu i doprinose za 8mi mjesec isplatiti danas?
<SilverSpace> google-chrome-stable
<dodobas> zna netko nekog da bi radio frontend(js) s malo backenda (python)
<Mmike> dodobas: ja ti mogu bazu slozit :D
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj ti manjka love :)
<Mmike> ma ukrali mi dokumente
<Mmike> i sve
<Mmike> pa sad dok mi ne naprave nove kartice gledam kak da najlakse do pare dodjem
<SilverSpace> ma da uzas
<Mmike> a da
<Mmike> jbg
<SilverSpace> pa kak
<SilverSpace> mene najvise strah novcannik izgubit
<SilverSpace> :(
<Mmike> zaba ima e-bankar
<SilverSpace> pun kufer dokumenata
<Mmike> di ti se preko weba javi zena
<Mmike> i ono
<Mmike> imas video chat
<Mmike> pa nemrem vjerovat :D
<dodobas> Mmike: a baza nije problem... jos
<jelly> Mmike: di ti ukralo, kod nas?
<Mmike> jelly: da
<Mmike> mislim
<Mmike> ispalo
<Mmike> kad se vratio vise nije bio
<jelly> ah
<Mmike> murija veli da to nije 'ukralo' nego 'izgubio'
<Mmike> ukralo bi bilo kad me netko lupi i uzme
<jelly> ili iz djepa izvuce
<jelly> ovako si sam kriv
<Mmike> pa da nije ukro
<jelly> drugi put novcanik na lanac
<Mmike> taj koji je ukro
<Mmike> nasao bi :D
<Mmike> ma petak, bio bolestan k'o isus a morao do grada
<Mmike> i smusen sav, nisam skuzio opce, kad je taksi dosao po mene mi je valjda ispalo nekak
<Mmike> srecom sam pricao na telefon
<Mmike> pa mi nije telefon u torbici bio
<Mmike> jer bi i bez njega ostao
<Mmike> btw, jel' koristite neki anti-theft drek na mobitelima?
<jelly> s obzirom da je mobitel za sitnu lovu, od firme... ne
<jelly> u njemu nema jako bitnih passworda, i ima password za otkljucat
<ivoks> a jebem ih
<ivoks> nece mi reci zasto su me blacklistali
<SilverSpace> jednom meni na biciklu ispao novcanik i iza mene zetov bus trubi reko kaj hoces prazna cesta kad on otvori vrata i pokazuje da mi je par metara prije ispao novcanik 
<ivoks> jednom smo se tako napusili da smo ostavili novcanik na krovu od auta
<ivoks> napravili 8km, od cega jedan uzbrdo
<ivoks> da bi na parkingu otkrili kako je novcanik jos uvijek na krovu
<SilverSpace> ides sretan 
<ivoks> napuseni uvijek voze najpazljivije
<ivoks> i vrlo vrlo sporo
<ivoks> a briju kako lete :)
<SilverSpace> frend je tako popusio novcanik 
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> lol
<BotaniCar> A ja mislim kog da zicam da mi nabavi vutre :) Ti sigurno imas nekog u zlatnom trokutu, mozda i do opijuma mozes :D
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/strava-za-urugvajskog-vratara-upucali-ga-s-leda-dva-puta-dok-je-uzimao-novac-s-bankomata-/1405218/
<ivoks> nemam davno je to bilo
<ivoks> prije 15ak godina
<ivoks> tad sam bio i diler
<BotaniCar> OKOK, znam da se ovdje sve logira, i ja sam se salio ! 
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: nisam ti stigao juce pitati za zardinjeru, u 9 navece sam krenuo prema doma :( 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ma uopce se ne trebas trudit 
<SilverSpace> nema veze 
<Mmike> pre super mi je ovo sa zabom
<Mmike> pre fakin super :)
<Mmike> ivoks: ne briju napuseni da lete, kaj brijes :)
<Mmike> napuseni ne briju, oni jednostavno - jesu :)
<Mmike> ja sam tak u puli ostavio novcanik na autu
<Mmike> ispao je, naravno :)
<Mmike> 3 mjeseca kasnije sam ga nasao doma u kaslicu
<Mmike> sa svim dokumentima, bez para, dakako :)
<Mmike> Nesmijem si platu isplatit :(
<SilverSpace> Mmike: smijes li platiti nekom drugom 
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> Pda, isplati silverspacetu neki honorar, pa kaj ako ces mrvu poreza platiti :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.dnevno.hr/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/Bodljikava-Oholy.jpg
<ivoks> napravit cu si filter za *dnevno.hr*
<ivoks> tko god ga spomene snositi ce posljedice ovisno o tome koliko mi je blizu i kolike su moje moci:
<ivoks> 1) u slucaju neposredne prisutnosti - prosut cu mu zube i uciniti ga prvim pripadnikom plavokozne rase
<ivoks> 2) u slucaju irca - banat cu ga i nikad ga vise ne pustiti na kanal (da, mnogo gore od narodnjaka i cryptovaluta)
<ivoks> 3) u slucaju socijalnih mreza - unfrendat i blatiti svakim postom :)
<ivoks> kthxbye
<BotaniCar> govno.hr samo SilverSpace spominje ovdje, ali ako mu nisi do sad zamjerio kaj je HDZovac, neces ni to :)
<jelly> ivoks: oh come on, dnevno je isti kufer kao jutarnji
<jelly> samo su zabavniji, jer imaju i teorije zavjere i aliene
<BotaniCar> Bili bi mi zabavni kad ne bi znao da im dio citatelja vjeruje i brije da govore "skrivene istine" :) 
<jelly> BotaniCar: trifecta bi bila: "Ekskluzivno na dnevno.hr: Severina ulaze u Bitcoin bankomate"
<BotaniCar> Odu mi smrklji na nos, kava na majicu , racunalo na pod .. thx :) 
<jelly> BotaniCar: dio citatelja vjeruje i jutarnjem.  Neki vjeruju i Milanovicu...
<Mmike> ivoks: ja mislim da tebi treba strucna pomoc :)
<Mmike> prestanic citati dnevno.hr, za pocetak
<Mmike> (opce ne kuzim zasto bi itko ikad htio procitati nesto na dnevno.hr)
<jelly> zato sto, na zalost, u hrpi debilnih stvari ima i 5% pametnih koje ne mozes naci drugdje u .hr novinarstvu
<Mmike> jelly: name one
<Mmike> mosh na privmsg url ako te strah Antinog Oblaka :D
<BotaniCar> jelly: takje, ali sljedbenike Vidovitog Milana ne nalazis zabavnima, ne ? :) 
<jelly> Mmike: http://web.archive.org/web/20130227034632/http://www.dnevno.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/79636-za-referendume-prikupljeno-600-000-potpisa-pozivamo-cijelu-hrvatsku-u-pomoc-imamo-dva-dana-za-velike-promjene.html
<jelly> kad je referendum protiv eu bio ignoriran od svih drugih medija
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: kad ja spominjem jebote patak 
<jelly> BotaniCar: ak on ima sljedbenika, svaka mu cast ;-)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: u 12:20 , u grubo :) 
<SilverSpace> joj sliku da holy
<SilverSpace> kakikature su im odlicne
<SilverSpace> dnevno ni na twitteru ne stavljam 
<BotaniCar> 0el Remina bolja od PAC managera ; ili imate neki drugi omiljeni ssh/rdp/vnc manager ? 
<BotaniCar> bilo bi zgodno da ima feature da u sve otvorene konzole mogu tipkati isti tekst
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: doduse index je isti kurac
<jelly> Mmike: ili http://www.dnevno.hr/planet-x/mediji-europe-zasto-ovo-skrivate-austrija-izlazi-iz-europske-unije-europa-sve-zataskava-u-ime-sloboda-811506
<jelly> jel tendenciozno i prenapuhano?  Je.  Jel imaju pravo da se neke stvari sustavno ignoriraju i zataskavaju u mainstream medijima?  Isto stoji.
<Mmike> jelly: pa, nije bas bilo ignorirano
<Mmike> opce mi se neda to citat
<Mmike> ZrinkaK
<Mmike> krava nad kravama
<Mmike> irelevatno je
<Mmike> sorry sto sam opce to potegao
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/dokaz-da-potjecemo-od-majmuna--turisti-su-umirali-od-smijeha-gledajuci-cimpanzu-kako-pusi-isto-kao-covjek/1404950/
<SilverSpace> lol a kaj da se dokopao marice
<Mmike> super je bill hicks kad veli da bi on ZAKONOM TJERAO ljude da puse marihuanu :)
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h0YiSKWIOdA
<datase> YouTube: Bill Hicks - Marijuana - 0:02:30 - 10268 views - 75 likes / 0 dislikes
<Mmike> nije to taj, al' je dobar :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: malo vuce na tebe :)
<Mmike> https://youtu.be/cOY1SvCLEuc?t=3m45s
<datase> YouTube: Bill Hicks   Mandatory Marijuana - 0:06:02 - 1864 views - 14 likes / 1 dislikes
<SilverSpace> Odvjetnici Sentsova i Kolčenka očekivali su osuđujuću presudu jer u Rusiji oslobađajućih nema
<Mmike> "You're just dead people that didn't die yet" (c) Louis CK
<jelly> imali smo nekoliko sysadmin kandidata koji se zele baviti securityjem, ili se bave necim u slobodno vrijeme
<BotaniCar> jesi im rek'o da nemozes biti sistemac i baviti se *jos* necim ? :) 
<jelly> pa ako neko ima slicnih pretenzija, http://arstechnica.com/security/2015/08/how-security-flaws-work-the-buffer-overflow/ je zgodan clanak koji pokazuje stupanj razumijevanja za "security" i "pentesting", a ne smo butat kali i vrtit Metasploit 
<ivoks> ja sam svoje rekao
<ivoks> ne citam dnevno.hr
<jelly> BotaniCar: "cime bi se zeljeli baviti u nastavki karijere" je jedna od stvari na standardnom obrascu
<ivoks> ali kad vidim linkove, dobijem osip
<SilverSpace> danas hokey ja ne idem ali Franko ide
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> kayak.hr vise posjecuju zene nego muskarci
<jelly> BotaniCar: antivirus nam unistio SCCM, pobrisao pola toga
<SilverSpace> imigranti pokupovali sve skare za zicu u srbiji 
<ivoks> bas me zanima...
<ivoks> amazon mi obecaje da ce druga stvar koju sam narucio doci sutra
<ivoks> a jos ju nisu ni poslali
<ivoks> Wir haben Ihre Bestellung erhalten
<ivoks> Zustellung morgen
<ivoks> Pünktlich
<ivoks> ambiciozno
<Mmike> meni su rekli da ce doc u petak
<Mmike> pacmo vidjet
<jelly> ivoks: to standardni shipping ili neki expedited?
<jelly> ts jebate, vec ima SSDova od 1TB i 2TB
<ivoks> ubrzani, nisam mogao birati nista drugo
<ivoks> ima da
<ivoks> sata postaje besmislena
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> jeftiniji su znatno
<jelly> Shipping to Croatia Friday, August 28 .: order within the next 1 Stunde und 43 Minuten and choose Express delivery at checkout. See details
<Mmike> i duze cuvaju podatke
<ivoks> eto
<ivoks> jelly: i stici ce
<jelly> u zagreb, da
<ivoks> i na murter
<jelly> u pulu jos 7 dana kasnije
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> svejedno gdje u hrvatsku narucujes
<jelly> ivoks: mozda su kod vas na murteru neki non-idioti?
<ivoks> dodje lik s osobnim autom
<ivoks> i donese
<Mmike> ivoks: kad hocu da mi se lxc vidi na mrezi k'o ravnopravni stroj, moram dic bridge na fizickom interfejsu, right? 
<ivoks> :)
<jelly> ha
<ivoks> Mmike: da
<Mmike> ack, thnx
<ivoks> jelly: recimo, jucer narucio
<ivoks> krenulo iz spanjolske (krivo sam rekao estonija), doslo do nemcije
<ivoks> iz nemcije do austrije i slovenije
<ivoks> jutros je bilo u hrv. leskovcu, a prije 2h je napustilo hrv. laskovac
<jelly> automatski prijevod mi malo prikazuje timestamp na originalu, malo uspije prevesti na engleski, a refresha svake sekunde ;-)
<jelly> bas da vidim da li akaunt sa amazon.com radi i na amazon.de
<ivoks> to malo njemackog sto ti treba za amazon lako naucis
<ivoks> radi
<ivoks> i svi podaci su ti tamo
<ivoks> imas i amazon.fr, ako hoces uciti francuski
<ivoks> tamo sam nasao neke stvari koje nisam u njemackoj i engleskoj
<jelly> jaa, Hallo, Zoran
<jelly> das is nicht Kajgott
<ivoks> pa ja vise ni ne kupujem po ducanima
<ivoks> ono, znam da ima u sibeniku ono sto sam jucer narucio na amazonu
<ivoks> al... ovako ne moram u sibenik :)
<jelly> ma trebam neke hdmi kablice i adaptere, pa je zgodno probat s necim jeftinim
<ivoks> brijem da sam vec 2-3 tisuce eura ostavio na amazonu
<ivoks> sve
<ivoks> od kuke za auto
<ivoks> preko maske za maskare
<ivoks> sve do uredjaja
<ivoks> razmisljam si i kajake tako kupiti
<ivoks> pouzadnije je od nasih preprodavaca
<BotaniCar> jelly: da li bi odgovor "poljoprivredom" bio zadovoljavajuc za onog tko cita obrazac ? Also muahahaha @ SCCM :) 
 * BotaniCar gleda 1TB SSD i grunta kak zeni opravdati kupnju 
<jelly> BotaniCar: uzmi 2x256, ko Mmike 
<jelly> 4x256 dammit
<Mmike> precisely :)
<jelly> 1TB samsung 300 ojra, nelose
<jelly> taman uzmem ove adaptere za 2€ i jos taj ssd da ustedim za free shipping
<jelly> :-)
<BotaniCar> jelly: jedva sam se nekak rijesio do_vrha nakrcanog big-tower kucista, sad predlazes da ga opet nakrcam :) 
<jelly> BotaniCar: zato uzmes i 4x2.5" ili 6x2.5" slotove koji zauzmu jedno 5.25" mjesto
<SilverSpace> to sa postom ne znas nikad meni su dva paketa poslana u razmaku od dva dana iz iste firme iz istog mjesta jedan je stigao mjesec dana kasnije
<jelly> SilverSpace: brijem da ovi ne salju postom, zato i stigne na vrijeme
<SilverSpace> jelly: kaj imaju svoju sluzbu
<jelly> nesto imaju
<ivoks> nema free shipping
<jelly> vidis da ivoksu dostave u kafic
<ivoks> to je samo za zemlje u kojima ima amazon
<ivoks> ne salju postom
<jelly> pise kostenlos iznad 29€ narudzbe?
<ivoks> ako je dostava u njemacku
<jelly> pih
<ivoks> a ako hoces
<ivoks> dostaviti ce ti na plazu
<ivoks> samo kazes 'Plaza Slanica, Murter 22243 Croatia'
<ivoks> i onda te lik nazove kad dodje
<ivoks> i ti mu kazes kakve kupace imas
<ivoks> i eto
<jelly> ha, 1TB SSD u sebi ima 1GB RAMa... i raid kontroler, jebate, kad nestane struje, pogubis pun kufer podataka
<BotaniCar> Nda, dobro si me sjetio, ako kupujem disk, treba mi dva za mirror
<jelly> ^^
<jelly> BotaniCar: ja imam split mirror na HDD, svaki tjedan vratim HDD u mirror, syncam i maknem
<jelly> uz write bitmapu sync traje 10ak miunta
<BotaniCar> Beeing a cheap ass as i am, prvo sam pomislio kak sloziti hibridni raid u kojem bi spinner bio van synca, vele ljudi da to radi ok :) 
<ivoks> http://www.amazon.de/IBM-00AJ222-SAS-interne-Zoll/dp/B00IY73A6W/ref=sr_1_12?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1440591067&sr=1-12&keywords=ssd
<ivoks> 10 tisua eura?
<BotaniCar> ivoks: free shipping ! :) 
<ivoks> a vidi ovo
<SilverSpace> http://arstechnica.co.uk/business/2015/08/how-linux-was-born-as-told-by-linus-torvalds-himself/
<ivoks> http://www.amazon.de/SANDISK-Fusion-IO-IODRIVE-OCTAL-5-12TB/dp/B00Q675GX2/ref=sr_1_17?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1440591067&sr=1-17&keywords=ssd
<jelly> ivoks: nis cudno, niko normalan ne kupuje IBM partove po list priceu
<ivoks> vidi komentar za ovaj drugi
<ivoks> Die SSD war ein Geschenk für meine Frau zum Hochzeitstag - und was soll ich sagen: Sie liebt sie!
<ivoks> Das exzellente Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis macht die SSD zum Schnäppchen bei vernachlässigbaren 20 Euro pro GB.
<ivoks> poklonio zeni :)
<ivoks> zajebant
<ivoks> Die Karte selbst ist ziemlich schnell, wenn ich durch das Internet surfe und ich glaube, ich gönne mir auch noch dieses Teil, wenn meine Raten im Jahr 2063 abgezahlt sind.
<ivoks> hahahaha
<BotaniCar> Pda, mogao joj je kupiti brodic ili ovaj disk, odlucio se za disk jer ne mora na njega placati godisnji porez :) 
<jelly> kad amazon daje mogucnost reviewa svima, a ne samo onim koji su stvarno kupili
<ivoks> al fora je :)
<ivoks> jelly: imas i 4TB ssd
<jelly> ivoks: a "customers who viewed this item [IBM SSD] also viewed" je isto zanimljivo
<ivoks> kosta cijelu mjesecu placu, al sta sad :)
<ivoks> gotovo cijelu
<jelly> 1TB je taman na koljenu, svi veci su skuplji /GB
<ivoks> EUR 6.027,73
<ivoks> za 2TB
<jelly> to je ok cijena ak je SLC
<ivoks> eMLC
<jelly> ak ti to treba, onda na njemu vrtis bazu koja je backend za softver od 7 znamenki
<ivoks> ne treba mi nista
<ivoks> treba mi auto novi doduse
<ivoks> al to cemo rijesiti za koji mjesec, kad dodje novi audi a4 2016
<jelly> a u autu na necemu moraju biti FLACovi, ne?
<ivoks> evo ti, 800 eura
<ivoks> http://www.amazon.de/Samsung-SSD-850-EVO-SATA/dp/B01155FMPG/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1440591560&sr=8-8&keywords=ssd+2tb
<ivoks> to je manje nego sam ja platio svoj prvi ssd
<ivoks> dao sam bio za taj ssd 6000kn
<ivoks> prije 10ak godina
<ivoks> aj, nije 10, 7-8
<jelly> vjerojatno je imao 64GB ili 32
<ivoks> 128
<jelly> aha, zato je i toliko kostao
<BotaniCar> sad su tocno za red velicine jeftiniji ( ta velicina ) :D
<ivoks> pa da
<ivoks> to je bila prva ssd serija od mushkina
<ivoks> jos uvijek radi
<ivoks> i mislim da ga mirka koristi :)
<ivoks> da, 2008. je to bila
<ivoks> kada sam uzeo x200s
<ivoks> i ubacio u njega mushkina
<ivoks> mozda 2009
<SilverSpace> ivoks: to onaj u aluminij kutiji mushkin :) 
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> kad sam to primio nisam mogao vjerovati da je to disk
<SilverSpace> tog imam i ja ima na sebi usb 
<ivoks> to bi plutalo na vodi
<BotaniCar> Hecner nudi do 600GB SSD diska u svojim konfiguracijama :) 
<SilverSpace> koristim ga sad na routeru 
<dodobas> hetzner nudi ARM .... ali samo 32bit :/
<dodobas> ne znam kome je to zanimljivo
<BotaniCar> Meni 
<ivoks> SilverSpace: kak se zove ta serija?
<ivoks> wikipedia zna sve
<jelly> BotaniCar: doduse za 4 mjeseca lizinga kupis istu takvu arm skatulju sam
<ivoks> al jos uvijek trebas hosting
<SilverSpace> ivoks: ne znam nista ne pise na njemu :)
<SilverSpace> pocela berba policije http://www.24sata.hr/crna-kronika-news
<BotaniCar> jelly: meni najam opreme znaci puno jer se odricem ikakve odgovornosti za hardver. I ovo kaj imam selfhostano drzim samo iz strateskih razloga.
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: pa nema samo jedna berba u godini :D
<BotaniCar> ( em im ma policijsku, kaj ne love kriminalce ) 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: susna godina :)
<BotaniCar> Nemoj meni to pricati, jedno vrijeme je ( tak su mi rekli, jel ) bilo lakse doci do alzirskog hasisa nego domace vutre :) 
<BotaniCar> Da bude gore, i opet su sljive slabo rodile  pa je i do rakije doci sex 
<SilverSpace> da rakije ne bu 
<SilverSpace> susjed reko ni za njega
<BotaniCar> Veli mi frend iz Pozege da ne brinem, ali brinem, oni rade rakiju onak kak zagorci delaju vino :D
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> rakiju od tikvi 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ne bi ja to pil ak nije iz provjerenog izvora
<SilverSpace> nisam rus
<BotaniCar> Cuj, ove sam godine prvi put uzel od njih pa provjera tek slijedi, ako budem na IRCu glplji nego inace,  pitaj me jesam pil rakiju taj dan :) 
<SilverSpace> http://i2.wp.com/domidizajn.jutarnji.hr/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/31a.jpg
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim ova tri stupa
<SilverSpace> tak da netko skoci na glavu na njih
<BotaniCar> ja ne kuzim imanje bazena na 3m od plaze, ali nisam nikad imao kucu na moru pa su prednosti mozda i ocite nekom drugom.
<ivoks> ne kuzis?
<ivoks> hoces da ti objasnim?
<BotaniCar> Jok, reci
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> imanje bazena ako rentas apartmane je jedna od najboljih investicija koje mozes napraviti
<SilverSpace> http://domidizajn.jutarnji.hr/fotogalerija/dubrovnik-cvate-turizam-cvate-trziste-nekretnina/#1
<ivoks> zato drzava i subvencionira izgradnju bazena
<BotaniCar> Velim, nisam nikad imao nikaj svoje na moru, objasni
<ivoks> zasto?
<SilverSpace> za bogate i slavne 
<ivoks> zato sto onda mozes imati sezonu koja ukljucuje kupanje (u toploj vodi) od 1.4. do 1.11.
<ivoks> i mozes traziti dobre cijene jer, eto, imaju se gdje kupati
<ivoks> a drzavi se svidja veci porez
<ivoks> i to sto te subenvioniraju ce vratiti vec prve godine
<SilverSpace> i ne pitaju za cijenu 
<ivoks> tako da
<BotaniCar> Vish, ja sam malo zapeo u balkanskom stanju uma i sezona u mojoj glavi jos uvijek ne traje cijelu godinu. Thx
<ivoks> naklon drzavi koja subvencionira izgradnju bazena
<ivoks> to je jedan od rijetkih pametnih poteza ove vlade
<SilverSpace> frend ima bazen ali ne iznamljuje ali svaki dan prolaznici pitaju dali iznamljuje
<ivoks> jos kad bi subvencionirali izgradnju skijalista na velebitu
<ivoks> trebali bi subvencionirati i kupovinu kajaka
<ivoks> jer mi isto produzujemo sezonu
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> kajaka, bicikala
<ivoks> sve sto nije sunce
<ivoks> a ne da mi dovedemo goste u 5. mjesecu
<ivoks> i nema otvorenog restorana da ljudi pojedu nesto
<ivoks> zasto ne radimo ture u 4. mjesecu?
<ivoks> nema otvorenih ducana i restorana
<ivoks> tj., ima, ali u njima nema nista :)
<ivoks> 4. mjesec je savrsen za bicikl
<ivoks> al ne... idemo subvencionirati psenicu
<ivoks> umjesto da ljudima omogucimo da imaju novaca za skuplji kruh
<jelly> sto ti imas protiv hrvatskog seljaka jeli?!?!?
<ivoks> apsolutno nista
<ivoks> ja im zelim da kruh prodaju za 50kn
<ivoks> i da to svi mogu platiti
<ivoks> to je bolje nego da im se da 20lp za kilu psenice
<ivoks> pa...
<ivoks> vrijeme je da napustim plazu
<ivoks> i odem doma
<ivoks> 1200kn jedna guma
<ivoks> i jos mi ne daju ugradnju badava
<ivoks> pa dakle svasta
<BotaniCar> bas sam vesel sad. Dobio sam ticket od korisnika da mi jedan URL iz baze znanja nije funkcionalan! NETKO TO ACTUALY CITA PRIJE OTVARANJA TICKKETA! Slava Allahu ! 
<BotaniCar> Odjebali su Sanadera ? Ne ide doma ? 
<BotaniCar> Ćaća se ne vraća :D
<SilverSpace>  Bugari na granice postavili vojsku i borbena vozila
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: caca se vraca 
<jelly> jeba ga caca
<SilverSpace> u remetinec
<SilverSpace> jelly: jel radio onaj tvoj jebote pas
<BotaniCar> Jedino sporno je ovo kaj citam da su bez obrazlozenja odbili njegovu zalbu da je prosao maksimalni zakonski rok koliko netko smije biti u istraznom zatvoru 
<jelly> jednom davno je 100MB/s bilo super brzo... sad gledam neki restore kak se teli, samo 100MB/s
<SilverSpace> svako broji od svojeg datuma
<ivoks> hah
<ivoks> qatar airways
<ivoks> mozda je doslo vrijeme da i njih isprobam
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: tak da pitanje od kud sud broji vjerovatno resetiraju brojcanik svaki put kad ga dovedu pred sud
<ivoks> 6 sati u dohi
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: onda su mu mogli reci da mu je brojac za ku*ac, rekli su ne bez obrazlozenja. Nisam znao da se tako nesto uopce smije, bas i ne zvuci posteno da samo dobijes "odjebi" bez argumenata.
<ivoks> jebes to
<ivoks> idem ja lufthansom
<Mmike> idi, idi
<Mmike> pa kad ti premjeste mjesta nakon kaj si checkin napravio
<Mmike> majmuni
<ivoks> sorry
<ivoks> ja imam status u LHu
<ivoks> mene malo drugacije tretiraju :D
<ivoks> http://flightaware.com/live/flight/DLH7244
<ivoks> 11 sati...
<ivoks> o... dreamliner
<ivoks> moze
<Mmike> status shmatus
<Mmike> dok te prvi put ne sjebu
<Mmike> k'o sto su mene sjebali
<Mmike> ivoks: kaj ides u tokijo? :)
<Mmike> ak ubijem onaj apt-xapian
<Mmike> sto sam konkretno izgubio?
<Mmike> nevjerojatno mi na zivce ide
<jelly> Mmike: nis, ubi ga
<Mmike> maintenance and search tools for a Xapian index of Debian packages
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ti bas volis pitati stvari koje gugl odgovara od prve, zakaj tebe ne supportam 4 livin' ? :D
<Mmike> sta maintenance, koji dio to maintaina?
<ivoks> 'vi ste narucili gume?'
<ivoks> 'jesam'
<ivoks> 'ali niste narucili ventile'
<ivoks> '?'
<BotaniCar> ivoks: :=))))))))))))))))))))))
<ivoks> i pita mene lik jel zelim ventile
<Mmike> BotaniCar: daj mi url
<Mmike> ivoks: reci mu da ne uzimas vesmasinu nego gume i da nije danas prvi april
<ivoks> poceo sam se smijati na telefon
<Mmike> ili ga pitaj 'ne, al' ak date, jel' dobijem i dihtunge s ventilima'?
<jelly> a one poklopcice?
<ivoks> rekao sam mu 'hoce li guma raditi bez ventila?'
<ivoks> 'ae, nece'
<ivoks> 'pa onda zelim ventile'
<ivoks> fora kod erste
<Mmike> eto, ubio
<Mmike> sadcemo vidjet
<ivoks> je sto mogu promijeniti vec potpisani nalog
<Mmike> jel' ti oce erste rec kad rade razmjenu s NKSom?
<Mmike> meni jedino PBZ to reko
<ivoks> i rba ti to kaze
<Mmike> mislim da zbog ovog kaj se mogu devize mijenjat u subotu u 4:30 ujutro (kad si na partiju a osto bi jos malo), dovoljan razlog za otic s rba
<Mmike> ne kaze, kazu ti da je to poslovna tajna ili tako neki drek
<Mmike> zaba isto
<Mmike> erste nisam zvao
<BotaniCar> Mmike: http://askubuntu.com/questions/59546/what-kind-of-harm-there-is-from-removing-purging-package-apt-xapian-index
<ivoks> Mmike: vidis na nalogu
<ivoks> kada ga potpises
<ivoks> bar se prije vidjelo
<Mmike> BotaniCar: jne sjetim se s guglom pricat k'o s covjekom
<dodobas> kliring ...
<dodobas> prekrasna rijec
<BotaniCar> Mmike: u principu postujem pristup, ja tu pitam jednu stvar a saznam jos tri , to gugl ne moze :)
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> veli amazon da mi je sad poslao ono sto bi trebalo stici sutra
<Mmike> doletjet ce ti dronom :)
<ivoks> al eto, vec je u njemackoj
<ivoks>  Zustellung morgen 
<ivoks> i dalje tvrde sutra
<ivoks> pa da vidimo...
<ivoks>  Lieferung hat das Logistikzentrum verlassen und ist unterwegs. 
<ivoks>  Graben, DE 
<ivoks> to je u bavarskoj
<ivoks> kraj zracne luke
<Mmike> Lieferung voraussichtlich:
<Mmike> Donnerstag, 27. August 2015 
<Mmike> to meni veli
<Mmike> sutra!
<ivoks> sutra
<Mmike> opa-bato!
<jelly> mesecina bato
<SilverSpace> lik je prodao tisucu komada http://is.gd/7ycLt4
<ivoks> cvjecar ce me cudno gledati sad
<ivoks> do prije 5-6 mjeseci cvijece je islo na jednu adresu
<ivoks> sad ce na drugu
<ivoks> :D
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/video--zlato-za-kenijsku-senzaciju-naucio-bacati-koplje-preko-youtubea--a-sada-je-treci-najbolji-u-povijesti-/1405448/
<jelly> Mmike: ti volis eksperimentalne fajlsisteme https://lkml.org/lkml/2015/8/21/22
<jelly> jos nema snapshote na zalost
<CrazyLemon> može li jedno pitanje.. koliko brojeva ima HR kučni telefon?
<CrazyLemon> pozivni + broj ako može :)
<CrazyLemon> jel 0X pozivni i još 7 brojeva?
<jelly> CrazyLemon: 01 ima 7 brojeva, ostali imaju 6 uglavnom
<CrazyLemon> jelly jel ima kakva stranica gdje saznam jel broj kučni ili mobilni?
<jelly> hmm, mozda jedino http://www.hakom.hr/default.aspx?id=31
<jelly> CrazyLemon: iako ogroma vecina brojeva nije portana, pa je sve 09x mobilno https://sh.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spisak_pozivnih_brojeva_u_Hrvatskoj
<jelly> lol, sh
<jelly> ali teoretski 100% siguran mozes biti jedino ako provjeris bazu portanih brojeva
<CrazyLemon> jelly tnx
<CrazyLemon> e nikako nisam skuzio zasto ne mogu zvati HR,bih, srb brojeve.. i sad skuzim da display na telefonu (kučnom) prikazivao samo 12 brojeva a 13 bio sakriven.. stupid dumb phones
<jelly> 00 385 1 234567 x ?
<CrazyLemon> jelly da.. mijenjao telefon i kad sam prepisivao brojeve ovaj prvi nije prikazao svih brojeva od jednom ili u dva reda
<jelly> pa dobro, u prosjeku moras zvati 5 puta da nadjes koji je pravi broj ;-)
<jelly> bruteforce it baby
<CrazyLemon> jelly problem je nedostatak broja :D i neznanje koliko uopste treba bit brojeva :D
<jelly> pa velim, ako ti fali samo jedna znamenka, nije tesko isprobavanjem svi h mogucnosti naci pravu 
<CrazyLemon> ma ne..nasao sam kasnije brojeve - svi su oni tamo samo sto se ne vide odma
<Vlado9A3CY> dobra vecer
#ubuntu-hr 2015-08-27
<jelly> ivoks: sretan rodjendan?!?!?!
<jelly> ak me mobitel ne laze, nisam siguran kak zna :-\
<BotaniCar> Call the cake patrol ! :) 
 * BotaniCar pjeva "sretan rodjendan" ivoksu , uzasna li zvuka :)
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o0gH_omVWIg
<datase> YouTube: IT Crowd - Best Of Moss - 0:07:05 - 568146 views - 2319 likes / 45 dislikes
<Mmike> Bibkec
<dodobas> yutro
<Mmike> dodobas: pdjeeeeeesi
<Mmike> mysql ima group_concat
<Mmike> postgres to nema :(
<ivoks> jutro
<ivoks> heh, hvala jelly BotaniCar 
<Mmike> aha, pa ima array_agg()
<Mmike> i onda to samo prebacimo u string!
<Mmike> ivoks: ooo!
<Mmike> ivoks: jos koju sijedu nabacio? :)
<ivoks> vidis... zanimljivo
<ivoks> nemam niti jednu sijedu
<ivoks> nigdje :)
<Mmike> ivoks: nemam nit ja kad se na celavo osisam :D
<Mmike> a kad se ne osisam i dalje nemam kose :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpt1/v/t1.0-9/540398_3648146236058_1382174360_n.jpg?oh=bcf783c21fd90fdab9226c7e74a49098&oe=566971BF
<Mmike> BotaniCar: pa de si to naso :D :D :D
<ivoks> iss
<ivoks> nekako mi se cini da ni 100 kava danas nece pomoci
<Mmike> true dat :(
<ivoks> jucer je 'beer bar' imao popust na sve 50%
<ivoks> i uz to su imali besplatni rostilj
<ivoks> pekli su ga 3h
<ivoks> toliko je ljudi bilo
<ivoks> tak da gemist 4,5kn
<ivoks> ubijes se s 50kn :)
<jelly> "beer bar" "gemist" *zbunj* 
<ivoks> a gle
<ivoks> mjesto se zove beer bar
<jelly> za tu cijenu se ne pita :-)
<ivoks> jer imaju hrpetina raznih piva
<ivoks> ali mi vec pun kufer piva
<BotaniCar> Pravo je pitanje jel gemist bio ok ili te danas boli glava ? :D
<ivoks> skuzio sam da mi je gemist laksi (ne napuhuje), jeftiniji i direktniji :)
<ivoks> ne, ne boli me glava
<ivoks> samo ono, jedva sam se probudio
<ivoks> ne znam zasto
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kod Bobe na FB. Imas ti negdje slika s momacke ? 
<ivoks> ovi kinezi nikako da nauce
<ivoks> opet precijenjuju svoju burzu
<ivoks> opet ce krknut
<BotaniCar> http://inhabitat.com/nyc/google-signs-agreement-with-nyc-mayor-to-replace-nyc-taxis-with-driverless-google-cabs/ # a mi raspravljamo o uberu :D
<ivoks> BotaniCar: dakle...
<ivoks> jesi procitao ti cijelu tu stranicu?
<BotaniCar> Citam komentare upravo 
<ivoks> i onaj dio '5 months ago under April Fools'
<BotaniCar> Kakav si ti nevjerojatan spoilsport ! :) 
<Mmike> <ivoks> skuzio sam da mi je gemist laksi (ne napuhuje), jeftiniji i direktniji :)
<Mmike> ivoks: sazrijevas, to mi se svidja :)
<dodobas> Mmike: morgen aus osterreich
<Mmike> dodobas: oo! Was machen Sie dort?
<dodobas> arbeit macht spass, :)
<ivoks> BotaniCar: vijest dana je http://net.hr/danas/sve-dize-iz-pepela-njemacki-biznismen-kupuje-hrvatski-olimpijski-centar-bjelolasica/
<ivoks> sad ce se naci neki dusebriznik i reci 'zasto se to prodaje? treba ostati u drzavnom vlasnistvu.'
<ivoks> tko god to kaze ocito nije bio tamo ili nije bio nigdje drugdje :)
<ivoks> zadnji put kad sam bio tamo... socijalizam iz '60. je ispadao na sva vrata
<BotaniCar> Nemam nish protiv da netko s vizijom kupi objekt koji je u stanju kao na slici. Da je drzava s tim nesto mislila napraviti, napravila bi. 
<ivoks> dobro da je izgorilo i zamelo to sve :)
<Mmike> kaj nije to izgorilo?
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> bas to
<ivoks> sad ce covjek moci na miru sloziti to
<Mmike> daklem, ivoks
<Mmike> idi u dupe
<Mmike> i ti i amazon
<ivoks> a onako bi bilo 'treba sacuvati ovaj soc-kom kompleks'
 * Mmike je spizdio jucer oko 250 dolara na sranja na amazonu!
<Mmike> BotaniCar: kupio sam onu tastaturicu malu :D
<ivoks> oce to, da :)
<BotaniCar> Ahahahaha :) Mmike necu te nish pitati jos par dana :) 
<ivoks> a jesi vidio koliko su fotici i objektivi jeftiniji u engleskoj? :)
<ivoks> i to sam si kupio neki tjedan
<ivoks> baterije i punjac za moj eos
<Mmike> ma
<Mmike> nisam
<Mmike> necu to gledat :)
 * Mmike ima hrpu foto opreme koju ne koristi
<Mmike> trebao bih prvo tijelo bolje kupiti
<ivoks> imas neke objektive?
<Mmike> al' kol'ko fotkam, 450D je vise nego dovoljan
<Mmike> imam
<ivoks> ja imam 550d
<ivoks> i sasvim je dovoljan
<ivoks> treba mi sirokutni objektiv
<ivoks> a polarizirana leca mi je jedna od najboljih investicija
<ivoks> iako je svega par dolara
<ivoks> s/leca/filter
<Mmike> od ovih 'boljih' imam 50mm prime 1.4, 70-210 f4.0 all the way, i onu sigmu k'o sto ima oburt 
<Mmike> 10-12 ili kak vec
<Mmike> e, i imam 15-85 canonof, f3.5-5.6, to mi je najprakticniji objektiv koji izvrsno fotka
<jelly> ne veli se "izgorilo" nego "neko zapalio da se lakse proda"
<Mmike> trebao bih bolje tijelo, al' vecu klasu, ovaj 450D koji imam nist nije famozno bolji od starog 350D
<Mmike> ivoks: je'l ima 550D vdeo?
<Mmike> sestra ima 50D, mislim, i taj ima video, i prejebeno videjizira (jedino nece zvuk snimat)
<Mmike> al mi treba recimo bolji fles
<Mmike> a onda i dron da mogu okacit taj fotic nekud :D
<Mmike> dosle sve kartice
<Mmike> i rba i diners i maestro
<Mmike> od zabe
<BotaniCar> ja bi si kupio drona da spijuniram susjedu u kupaoni :) 
<Mmike> jedino osobnu moras cekat mjesec dana
<ivoks> ja sam si kupio fles
<ivoks> samo ga ne mogu naci vise :)
<ivoks> jelly: pa sumnjam... da se zapalilo da se proda, prodalo bi se prije 5 godina, kada je izgorilo
<Mmike> BotaniCar: http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/680103-USA/Canon_2751B002_EF_70_200mm_f_2_8L_IS.html
<Mmike> BotaniCar: to si kupi za spijunitar susedu :)
<ivoks> Mmike: video? moze snimati video
<BotaniCar> Mmike: s tim nemrem gledati iza kuet ( jebena sprava ) 
<BotaniCar> *iza kuta
 * jelly proda BotaniCaru ogledalo na selfie sticku za $400
<ivoks> http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/canoneos550d
<Mmike> kakav konj
<Mmike> kupio sam onaj rii sa svapskim rasporedom na tastaturi!
<ivoks> eh, pocetnicke greske
<BotaniCar> jelly: za te pare prostitutku rentam, a ne da susjedu gledam kak tische pristeve :) 
<Mmike> veli lik 'provalilo mi na server'
<Mmike> i onda dodjes gore, i :
<Mmike> 248 packages can be updated.
<Mmike> 167 updates are security updates.
<Mmike> i to je ubuntu 12.04
<Mmike> "Ali, mi smo iza VPNa"
<ivoks> With all this taken into account, it is hard not to recommend the EOS 550D. Quite simply, taken as a whole, it is the best camera of its class that we've ever seen, and one of those rare cameras that won't look out of date in a couple of years' time.
<Mmike> ae, jeftilen cannon
<Mmike> k'o sto su bili i 350D i 450D
<Mmike> samo sto je ovo novija generacija
<Mmike> za ucit se fotkat i za povremeno fotkanje, dusu dalo
<Mmike> iako, ak ne planiras prec u jacu klasu, brijem da se vise isplati kupit dobar kompakt
<Mmike> radi bolje fotke, a manje toga za nosit naokolo
<Mmike> s 550D i inima moras sjest u lightroom ili neki drek i poigrat se s fotkom
<ivoks> zbilja?
<ivoks> ne bi znao
<ivoks> osim kaj imam i 300d i 550d, nemam nikakva iskustva s tim foticima :)
<Mmike> a tush naucit osnove, kaj je blenda, kak utjece na fotku (mala blenda = siroki otvor = veliki bokeh tj mala dubinska ostrina, mozes fotkat s kracom ekspozicijom, velika blenda = uski otvor, velika dubinska ostrina, al' treba kratka ekspozicija, ili treba rokat ISO gore)
<Mmike> kad ISO povecavas onda ovi losi senzori u tim foticima daj zrnate slike
<Mmike> pa onda kompozicija fotke, pa objektiv i odnos blenda/ekspozicija, pa vidjet zakaj 18-350 wideltelezoom objektivi kurca ne valjaju jer izoblice sliku (iako danas photoshop to moze popraviti bez nekog veceg beda)
<Mmike> pa onda skuzis da kad fotkas u RAWu dobijes masu bolju fotku, al' omras masu vise vremena provesti u LightZoneu ili tak necem
<Mmike> u biti je skroz ok otic na tecaj
<Mmike> na vsiteu ima svako toliko, frend predaje tamo fotografiju i videopimpekiranje, i svako malo ima nekakvo predavanje/tecaj/radionica
<Mmike> naucis hrpu stvari tamo
<ivoks> nisi skuzio sarkazam :)
<SilverSpace> dan
<jelly> kad vidim "bokeh" odma mi se pogled zamuti i ne citam dalje
<BotaniCar> Pda, kaj se ne smije reci "jako mutno" umijesto "velik bokeh" ? :) 
<BotaniCar> kad smo na temi, koja je mjerna jedinica za blur ? :D
<jelly> jacina glavobolje?
<BotaniCar> Ima smisla, jedinica za bokeh bi mogla biti boca viskacha :) 
<ivoks> bome...
<ivoks> amazon kaze da je paket vec u zagrebu
<ivoks> a poslan jucer u 8 navecer
<BotaniCar> taj amazon je tak ( s moje strane pulta ) jeben :) Treba im dati da fakat pocnu svojim dronovima dovoziti :) 
<weshmashian> ohai
<SilverSpace> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CNUgpXUU8AE2UHz.jpg:large
<SilverSpace> f1 zatvorili kokpit
<ivoks> OPERATED BY:              ALL NIPPON AIRWAYS, NH 218
<BotaniCar> uvijek mi je bilo cudno zakaj to nisu napravili 
<ivoks> EQUIPMENT:                BOEING 787-9
<ivoks> o da...
<Mmike> bokeh 
<Mmike> tak se veli :)
<Mmike> ono kad je centar ostar a okolo mutno :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: jos samo da maknu vozaca, ap da mogu sloziti bolide bez krhkog vozaca kao smetnje :) 
<ivoks> biti ce sushi na letu! :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kaj se to ne veli "mutno" ili "pijan sam" :) 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: vozaci ce sjedit u simulatoru i vozit po stazi
<SilverSpace> moram uvjezbat Franka
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: pa da :) 
<SilverSpace> jucer je bio na hokeyu 
<Mmike> zato sam ja kupio Logitechov G27
<SilverSpace> i znas kaj mu je bilo najbolje 
<Mmike> vish, dodobas 
<Mmike> moram ti volan vratit
<BotaniCar> http://www.poslovni.hr/poslovni-partneri/elen-hep-ov-projekt-razvoja-punionica-300759# # evo ivoks , jos malo pa ces smjeti imati i auto na struju s umjerenim nadanjima da ces ga imati gdje brzo napuniti :) 
<Mmike> SilverSpace: otfuraj ga na karting!
<SilverSpace> stricek sa pivom :)
<BotaniCar> Mislim, HEP :) "brzo" uzeti  s planinom soli :D
<ivoks> BotaniCar: naivno
<BotaniCar> ivoks: mislis reci , vizionarski :P
<ivoks> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_largest_companies_by_revenue
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jebiga kad u ovom djelu pripizdine tj grada nema nis 
<SilverSpace> sve mi daleko 
<Mmike> SilverSpace: a jbg - dopedalirajte do spanskog
<BotaniCar> China National Petroleum Corporation #3 :) 
<Mmike> tam ima modela za klince
<ivoks> broj 2., broj 3., broj 4., broj 6., broj 12., itd...
<Mmike> nisam siguran da na velesajmu ili u CC-East imas za klince karting
<ivoks> sve te kompanije ce se dici na noge
<ivoks> i pojest sve te igracke na struju
<ivoks> i forsirati ce ono sto pase njima
<ivoks> edizel
<ivoks> dakle, krivo sam rekao
<SilverSpace> moj paket je jos u SINGAPORE
<ivoks> br 2. do br 7.
<BotaniCar> Dvojim. Da se razumijemo, ja kao vozac vulgaric cu samo dobro proci u tim trvenjima, ali ja svoje zetone stavljam na struju. 
<ivoks> pa naravno da ces dobro proci
<ivoks> al evo ti dvije opcije:
<BotaniCar> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/08/23/sysadmin_ignores_25_thousand_patches_among_other_sins/
<ivoks> 1) ne moras mijenjati auto, motor niti raditi ikakve promjene
<ivoks> 2) moras kupiti skupi elektricni auto
<ivoks> sto biras?
<ivoks> s time da ovaj pod 2) vise zagadjuje
<BotaniCar> ivoks: 1) mi nije argument jer se auti trose, zamijeniti cu ga prije ili poslije. 
<BotaniCar> a 2) nisam shvatio, pa sto ako je skuplji ? Meni je auto investicija koju sam do sad radio svakih 10 godina. 
<ivoks> ajmo okrenuti pricu
<BotaniCar> Moze
<ivoks> zasto bi kupio elektricni auto?
<BotaniCar> Ne cuje se. Mogu ga tociti doma. Ne smrdi. Nemam drugih subjektivnih razloga. 
<ivoks> vi znate da su elektricni auti u biti veci zagadjivaci od treadicionalnih?
<Mmike> Nebi kupio elektricni auto. K'o sto nebi kupio nit edizl auto.
<Mmike> kupit cu ono sto ce bit 3-5 godina staro kad cu kupovat i kaj ce bit trendy :)
<Mmike> neka mazda, dakako :D
<Mmike> ivoks: u biti to nije istina :) 
<ivoks> ok, ne cuje se... to je fora ako to volis; ja vise volim cuti snagu
<Mmike> ovisi di i sta
<ivoks> Mmike: bilo gdje
<BotaniCar> ivoks: kako mislis ? Pricamo o zagadnjenju koje proizvede proces proizvodnje jedne jedinice goriva ? 
<Mmike> zagadjuje vise tam di se struja proizvodi u termoelektranama na ugljen
<ivoks> BotaniCar: pricamo o sagorijevanju fosilnih goriva
<SilverSpace> ivoks: to sa su veci zagadivaci je velika laz 
<Mmike> al' tam se struja i tak proizvodi na ugljen, nece elektricni auti to promijenit
<BotaniCar> ivoks: ok, sagorjevanje vs vjetrenjace ? 
<ivoks> Mmike: znas li koliki je udio fosilnih goriva u proizvodnji el energije?
<ivoks> oko 80%
<ivoks> sve ostalo je zajebancija
<Mmike> e, i?
<BotaniCar> ivoks: vise el. auta ce utjecati i na sve okolne tehnologije, zasto mislis da udio fosilnih goriva u proizvodnji energije nece padati ? 
<Mmike> struja ce se i dalje proizvodit
<Mmike> sve manje i manje od fosilnih goriva
<ivoks> pa kada uzmes u obzir konverziju fosilnog goriva u el. energiju, gdje imas gubitke, ispada da el auto treba vise fosila da bi se pomaknuo nego auto na konvencionalni motor
<SilverSpace> spin naftne industrije kao da se nafta samo trosi i ne treba je proizvodit
<ivoks> BotaniCar: zato sto ne pada, vec raste?
<Mmike> ivoks: zanemarujes cinjenicu da ce se struja uvijek proizvodit
<Mmike> bilo el auti ili ne
<ivoks> SilverSpace: nemas pojma o cem pricamo; uopce ne pricamo o nafti
<ivoks> Mmike: vjerojatno hoce, da
<Mmike> pricamo o tome da 'elektricni auti zagadjuju vise'
<Mmike> sto nije istina
<ivoks> i nadam se da ce naci bolje izvore struje
<Mmike> proizvodnja struje zagadjuje, da
<Mmike> pogotovo di su debili , k'o mi, sto radimo one plomine, omble, ili koje kurce vec
<Mmike> al' ta struja ce se proizvoditi, bilo el. auti ili ne
<ivoks> ali to rade i u engleskoj
<ivoks> i u japanu
<Mmike> tak da 'el auti zagadjuju vise' je fabricirana konstrukcija :D
<ivoks> nismo mi jedini debili
<ivoks> vec su svi ostali izvori neproduktivni ili imaju druge probleme
<Mmike> nuclear! 
<Mmike> cek da nadjem
<Mmike> ima onaj novi dizajn reaktora
<ivoks> i najveci problem struje je sto - ako se ne potrosi, bacena je u vjetar
<Mmike> (novi, iz like 95te :) )
<ivoks> ne mozes ju efektivno skladistiti u velikim kolicinama
<Mmike> ivoks: da, al' tak je, mislim, pa to se nece promijeniti :)
<ivoks> i zato je edizel savrsen.
<Mmike> ma je drek :)
<ivoks> nastaje iz co2
<Mmike> struja ce bit
<Mmike> postoji
<Mmike> i bit ce je
<Mmike> ak struje nestane, najebali smo
<ivoks> pa i co2 postoji
<Mmike> onak
<Mmike> OPAKO :)
<ivoks> i uvijek ce ga biti
<Mmike> el auti ili non-el auti
<ivoks> vise smo najebali ako nestane co2
<Mmike> al' kad je vec tu, zash ne napajat aute s njom
<ivoks> zato sto to nije prirodna energija
<ivoks> odnosno
<ivoks> da bi ju stvorili, moramo koristiti druge prirodne resurse
<Mmike> Pa, da JP Morgan nije bio picka onda kad je bio picka, drugacije bi bilo :)
<ivoks> a kako nikad nismo, niti ikad hocemo, proizvesti savrseni pretvarac energije, ocito je da ce proizvodnja struje za posljedicu imati rasipanje energije
<Mmike> It will change. Mora prvo nafte tol'ko jako nestat da se fakat pocne razmisljat o drugom :)
<ivoks> pa razmislja se o drugom
<Mmike> not good enough
<ivoks> ono sto ti ja govorim je da imas na jednoj strani naftne kompanije koje traze izlaz (i nasli su ga) i nove startupe koji imaju polomljenu logiku (jos uvijek se, na kraju krajeva, baziraju na fosilnom gorivu)
<ivoks> ti mozes pricati kako cemo napredovati
<ivoks> ali nismo jos
<ivoks> a naftne kompanije sad imaju rjesenje
<ivoks> i vec grade elektrane koje ce biti co2 neutralne
<ivoks> danas el. auti predstavljaju samo prebacivanje osjecaja krivnje na nekoga drugoga
<ivoks> s vozaca na onoga tko proizvodi struju
<Mmike> ma kak ti naopacke brijes
<Mmike> kao da se struja proizvodi zbog el. auti :)
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> pa ako ce svi voziti na struju, nece li?
<Mmike> Pa flawed ti je argument. Struja je tu, bilo elektricnih auti ili ne.
<ivoks> zamisli da svi voze na struju
<ivoks> sto bi to znacilo?
<BotaniCar> Nista, trnutno
<ivoks> pa to nije udvostrucenje potraznje, to je 5x veca potrazanja za energijom
<BotaniCar> Umjesto da rafiniramo naftu za benzin, palili bi ju za struju
<ivoks> a iz cega?
<Mmike> To bi znacilo da svi voze na struju. Zamisli ti da svi prestanu koristiti kompjutere? Da se svi datacentri ugase? Koliko bi se manje struje trosilo i koliko bi se manje zagadjivalo?
<ivoks> slazem se, ista stvar
<ivoks> pa ako znamo da smo sjebali sa el. uredjajima, jer traze toliko struje da moramo spaljivati ugljen (najveci proizvodjac el. energije, by far)
<Mmike> Netko probao Geary za email?
<ivoks> zasto bi radili opet istu gresku?
<Mmike> zato sto smo debili pa spaljujemo ugljen za struju
<Mmike> zato kaj idijoti briju da je nuklearna energija nesigurna, i da je ugljen sigurniji
<BotaniCar> ivoks: cijelo moje uzdanje u el. aute se bazira na nadi da cemo imati altenativne nacine proizvodnje e. energije u cistom obliku. Da budem iskren, meni je svejedno da li moj el. auto puni  vjetrenjaca ili CO2 neutralna mazutana.
<Mmike> zato kaj ... THE WORD
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> WORLD
<ivoks> BotaniCar: a zamisli, naftne kompanije su vec nasle nacin kako se rijesiti nafte i, da stvar bude jos bolja, preokrenuti postupak i rjesavati se smeca koje su plasirale (co2)
<ivoks> co2 mazutana?
<ivoks> BotaniCar: jesi uopce pogledao sto je edizel?
<ivoks> to nije nafta
<BotaniCar> ivoks: ma karikiram. velim, meni je skroz ok sto naftne kompanije rade naftu , nek ju spale i daju mi struju za moj e-auto. 
<BotaniCar> Ma, jasta da nije, dao si link 
<dodobas> Mmike: pa skoro, da :)
<ivoks> i? nisi skuzio sto je?
<BotaniCar> Energent je, bottom line. 
<ivoks> da, nastao iz co2
<ivoks> prakticki elektrana koja glumi sumu
<BotaniCar> E, velim,nek mi od njega naprave struju, ja sretan, a ti vozi auto na edizel, nemam beda s tim i ne bi bio nesretan da e-auti ne budu jedini auti na cesti. 
<BotaniCar> Dapace, dozvoljavam da je moj koncept skroz pogresan, ne bi bilo prvi put da sam krivo nesto procijenio
<ivoks> jel netko od vas bio u danskoj?
<ivoks> btw (edizel ces si isto moci raditi kod kuce)
<BotaniCar> o0o 
<SilverSpace> zasadit cemo ga u vrtu 
<SilverSpace> erm BotaniCar vec ima spremnu kucicu :)
<ivoks> eh, propao sky greece
<ivoks> koliko su odradili, 3-4 leta i to je bilo to :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: sadim samo marihuanu, sorry :) 
<Mmike> Geary je smijesan email klijent :) 
<Mmike> al' je fakat brz, za cas mi je otvorio folder s 203498294385243 mailova
<ivoks>  Mark Mocnaj, predstavnik tvrtke Sky Greece u Hrvatskoj, jučer nam je ispričao kako ni on nije imao prethodnih informacija o otkazanom letu te da nema najave iz tvrtke o daljnjim letovima. Dodaje da se čelnici tvrtke već danima nikome ne javljaju, a navodi i kako već mjesecima nije primio plaću.
<ivoks> znam lika i ovo sto kaze je istina
<Mmike> ivoks: probaj geary, mozda ti se dopadne :)
<ivoks> jos prije 2 tjedna smo razgovarali kako bi zajedno nesto napravili sljedece godine
<SilverSpace> ivoks: nije znao mojne nije znao a ne prima placu 
<Mmike> ivoks: bio ja u danskoj pred par godina, skupo, hladno, kopenhagen ruzan, socijalisticki gradjen, k'o zagreb mi izgleda... sjever danske malo bolji, bili smo u onom selu/dvorcu po kojem je Shakespeare napisao Hamleta - to je kul, reicmo
<ivoks> SilverSpace: jel barem znas covjeka da mozes tako nesto tvrditi?
<ivoks> ili firmu ili ista
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> to vise govori o tebi nego li o icemu drugome
<SilverSpace> cim ne primis prvu placu moras znat ili si budala ili kreten da ne znas
<ivoks> je li?
<ivoks> ponavljam, ne znas nista o firmi niti o njemu
<Mmike> mozda silverspace ima greater insight :)
<Mmike> mozda lik fakat nije znao
<Mmike> samo ti to jos ne kuzis
<Mmike> skup s njim
<SilverSpace> :)
 * Mmike priocitao e-dizl clanak na wikipediji
<Mmike> kul!
<Mmike> jedino, ja se bojim da ce to trebat opaku kolicinu struje da meeta demand
<ivoks> nece
<ivoks> jer izvor energije je co2, ne struja
<ivoks> struja sluzi samo za maltene ionizaciju
<ivoks> ono, elektroliza vode
<Mmike> predobra brija sa 'ajmo uzet co2 iz zraka'
<ivoks> to mozes napraviti s baterijom
<Mmike> pa hoce
<Mmike> upravo to
<Mmike> elektroliza trosi struju
<Mmike> i to fest koristi struju
<ivoks> joj
<SilverSpace> suncevu energiju 
<Mmike> sad, ovi koriste 'renewable energy', sunce, vjetar, sto vec
<ivoks> akumulator u autu ti to radi :)
<ivoks> a da, oni ce koristiti sunce/vjetar
<Mmike> molim?
<ivoks> za elektrolizu
<Mmike> akumulator radi elektrolizu?
<ivoks> jel ima anodu i katodu?
<SilverSpace> http://www.telegram.hr/politika-kriminal/slucajno-objavljeni-podaci-koji-mozda-mogu-dokazati-da-rusija-stvarno-sudjeluje-u-ukrajinskom-sukobu/
<Mmike> ivoks: kaj ti pricas, molim te? :)
<ivoks> Mmike: velim ti da hidrolizu mozes raditi s obicnom baterijom
<dodobas> SilverSpace: pls, nemoj pejstat nista sto je ne .hr domeni
<dodobas> spamas
<dodobas> *sto je na
<Mmike> kakva sad hidroliza?
<ivoks> ah, pardon :)
<Mmike> u akumulatoru se ne desava nikakva elektroliza
<Mmike> u akumulatorus imas supornu kiselinu (ili koji drek) i vodu
<Mmike> i olovne pimpeke
<SilverSpace> :) frend je iso gledat vodu u akumulatoru upaljacem pa mu je eksplodirao u facu svi cepovi iskocili i kozna jakna izgledala na njemu ko da ga je netko iz sacmarice pogodio 
<dodobas> olovni pimpeki su bitni :)
<Mmike> u biti, da ja sad ne trkeljam: https://wiki.gnome.org/Apps/Geary
<Mmike> O JEBEMTI COPYU PASTER
<Mmike> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Automotive_battery
<SilverSpace> dodobas: evo necu vise :)
<Mmike> Lead-acid batteries are made up of plates of lead and separate plates of lead dioxide, which are submerged into an electrolyte solution of about 38% sulfuric acid and 62% water.[2] This causes a chemical reaction that releases electrons, allowing them to flow through conductors to produce electricity. 
<Mmike> a kad dovedes struju, desava se obrnuti proces, pa 'punis' akumulator
<dodobas> Mmste znali da su MIT i Samsung naparvitli bateriju bez tekucine ... s navodno puno boljim vjeikom trajanja
<BotaniCar> Nego, Mmike kak mislis da se u akumulatorima ne desava elektroliza ? Upravo se ona dogadja u starim i neispravnim akumulatorima :) 
<ivoks> Mmike: da, fulao sam... pomjesao sam hidrolizu i elektrolizu
<Mmike> BotaniCar: dogadja se, da, to su oni auti koji voze na vodu :D
<BotaniCar> :)))))))
<Mmike> pre dobra brija je ovaj edizel, u biti
<Mmike> bar ovak, na papiru
<Mmike> vidjet cemo kak ce to large-scale raditi
<jelly> "vodu u akumulatoru"
<Mmike> jelly: nisi nikad dolio malo destilirane u akumulator, da ti auto brze ide? :)
<BotaniCar> Ja hodam s vodom u koljenu, dogadja li se u meni elektroliza ? :D
<jelly> Mmike: da, dok je bilo nezalivenih, gel akumulatora
<ivoks> As of April 2015, an Audi A8 driven by Federal Minister of Education and Research in Germany is using the e-diesel fuel.
<Mmike> meni se cinilo da ce ovo bit revolucija: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solar_updraft_tower
<Mmike> i testiranja su pokazala da je jebacki
<jelly> pardon.  ovi sad su zaliveni i gel.
<Mmike> medjuim sad kad je doslo u praksu ispalo je da i nije tak super :/
<SilverSpace> auto najbolje ide ako tankas pivo 
 * Mmike ide popit 35tu kavu 
<jelly> Mmike: imas bar 5 "revolucionarnih" tehnologija za energiju svake godine
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ubit ce te kavurina
 * jelly toci koktu black tonik umjesto kave
<BotaniCar> Hmm, kava, dobra ideja :)
<ivoks> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electricity_generation#/media/File:Annual_electricity_net_generation_in_the_world.svg
<jelly> popijem litru i po tog govna u jedan dan, pa ga se zasitim iducih dva mjeseca ;-)
<ivoks> i obnovljivi i nuklearni prakticki stagniraju
<jelly> ivoks: nuklearni stagniraju jer su ljudi glupi
<ivoks> zato sam protiv el. energije u autu
<ivoks> jer dolazi iz ugljena
<ivoks> jelly: slazem se
<ivoks> jelly: zato jer su ljudi glupi imali smo vhs, a ne sonyevu 8icu
<ivoks> imali smo PC, a ne nesto bolje
<ivoks> itd
<ivoks> moras se prilagoditi drustvu da bi gurnuo neku ideju
<jelly> nakon fukushime krenuli u prosvjede protiv nuklearki, iako ugljen radi 10-100x vise stete
<ivoks> a tesla motoros je prilagodio tako sto je iskoristio naivnost ljudi kako je struja 'cista'
<jelly> i da bude jedan cernobil/fukushima svakih 3 godine, opet ugljen radi vise stete
<ivoks> pa da
<ivoks> ali to se 'ne vidi'
<ivoks> sve je to meni jasno
<jelly> sunk cost, da
<ivoks> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electricity_generation#/media/File:Annual_electricity_net_generation_from_renewable_energy_in_the_world.svg
<ivoks> a i to 'obnovljivo' vecinom nastaje iz hidroelektrana
 * jelly cita Animal electricity i nije mu jasno
<ivoks> koje su tempirane bombe :)
<jelly> pusti, hidroelektrane su dobre baterije ;-)
<ivoks> dok ne pukne brana
<jelly> kad je struja jeftina mos pumpat vodu natrag gore :-)
<ivoks> a i prije nego pukne, kada se gradi, znaci totalno unistenje jednog stanista
<jelly> to da
<SilverSpace> brana na Dobri je unistila najljepsi dio prirode a za 0,1 posto struje
<jelly> St Peter's Organic Best Bitter (pivo) u vrutku kosta 18kn, isto ko i kod proizvodjaca 2 funte
<SilverSpace> cca jedno mjesto od 2000 ljudi 
<Mmike> pa kaj nije VHS sonyjev?
<Mmike> o, ne
 * Mmike se srami
<ivoks> ne
<Mmike> JVC
<jelly> betamax!
<ivoks> vhs je 'ovo je tak lose da cemo dat licencu svima'
 * Mmike , naime, nije imao video dok je bio klinac :)
<SilverSpace> totalbo neisplativa gradnja brane na dobri
<ivoks> isto kao i ibmov pc
<jelly> da, al "dat licencu svima" je bio pun pogodak
<ivoks> je
<Mmike> prvi video smo kupili valjda nakon kaj smo kupili 286icu :)
<ivoks> ne za JVC
<jelly> zatvara se grsecurity za 3.2 i longterm kernele https://grsecurity.net/announce.php <jelly> ko hoce, nek plati
<ivoks> to je jos zivo
<jelly> nego sta
<jelly> prakticki obavezno ak imas multiuser sustave ili nesto osjetljivo na internetu
<Mmike> meh-smeh
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks>  Sendung ist beim Verteilzentrum eingegangen. 
<Mmike> jelly: lxc ne radi s time :)
<ivoks>  MUNICH, DE 
<ivoks>  20:07 
<ivoks>  Sendung ist beim Verteilzentrum eingegangen. 
<ivoks>  ZAGREB, HR 
<jelly> Mmike: lxc je govno ;-)
<ivoks>  09:42 
<jelly> (sto se tice sikjuritija)
<BotaniCar> jelly: grsecurity, jel to ono sto je SElinux trebao biti ? :D
<Mmike> jelly: :P
<jelly> BotaniCar: ne, iako ima RBAC
<Mmike> natipkao kak nije govno i onda me poklopis s tim
<BotaniCar> Mmike: na sajtu pise da radi s LXCom 
<jelly> BotaniCar: ovo je vise sistematsko zatvaranje klasa postojecih i mogucih rupa u kodu
<BotaniCar> jelly: zafrkavam se. 
<jelly> lxc ak se dobro sjecam korsti user-namespaces, a spender se uglavnom sprda kak je to lose dizajnirano, lose pisano, lose sve
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> nego
<Mmike> ivoks: kaj bi za rodjednan?
 * Mmike pita sam zato kaj je njemu skoro rodjendan i on bi SSDova :)
<BotaniCar> :)))))))))))))))))
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> ak cemo tako skromno...
<ivoks> ...novi auto
<ivoks> http://recapcars.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/2016-Audi-A4-Sline-interior.jpg
<ivoks> Mmike: ^ ne trazim puno
<BotaniCar> *ugh* , lepa kola iznutra
<ivoks> Hvala ti Gospodine na još jednom svjetskom finalu. Sve što imam i jesam je Tvoje. Zbog Tebe i za Tebe
<ivoks> rece Blanka
<Mmike> ivoks: kad smo kod Gospodina - sreo sam Masu neki dan u Konzumu u Spanskom :D
<ivoks> Masu?
<ivoks> Maša?
<jelly> Mmike: a medvjeda?
<ivoks> ne znam jel mislimo na istu masu
<jelly> kak su windowsi dobri, napravis restore stroja, mreza dobije nove MAC adrese, windowsi sami skuze da stari interfejsi vise ne postoje, i koja je koja mreza od dvije postojece i sve radi
<Mmike> ivoks: stella
<Mmike> jelly: eeee :)
 * Mmike bi ramstek neki fini jeo
<Mmike> ima netko neku preporuku?
<ivoks> Mmike: kaj ima s njom? nisam ju vidio od 1999.
<Mmike> ivoks: ima dete od tipa 4-6 mjeseci i brije na Gospodina opako
<Mmike> jedino kaj nije naporna s time
<Mmike> za razliku od ovih drugih
<ivoks> eh znam takve
<ivoks> znam jednu curu, bas je bila pa ono, bomba
<ivoks> mogla je birati koga hoce
<ivoks> i odabrala nekog telca koji ju je unistio
<ivoks> i sad je samo ona i bog
<ivoks> i to militantna vjernica
<Mmike> a mislim
<Mmike> ak nju veseli
<ivoks> pa da, sve 5
<BotaniCar> jel mogu kak iz Unity "start" menija pokrenuti poweroff ? Ono <WIN gumb> utipkam "poweroff" i odem ?
<ivoks> samo smo ju morali maknuti iz drustva
<ivoks> jer je postala neugodna
<BotaniCar> Kad probam opisano, ponudi mi "reference-extra-scopes:poweroff"
<ivoks> BotaniCar: alt tipka
<ivoks> ali mislim da to vise ne radi kako je nekad radilo
<ivoks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-appmenu/+bug/1072052
<ivoks> otkako je to prestalo raditi i ja sam prestao koristiti hud
<ivoks> steta
<ivoks> zvao me frend sad
<ivoks> veli 'ti ces biti prvi kojem cu se javiti sa svojeg novog telefona - meizu ubuntu'
<dodobas> ivoks: a hebiga, to je zzadnji put da si razgovarao s tim frendom na mobitel...
<ivoks> dodobas: u biti ne
<ivoks> dodobas: jer frend je kupio telefon kako bi radili aplikacije za ubuntu
<ivoks> dodobas: tak da zlobni zajedljivi komentar nije uspio ;)
<ivoks>  Apple Recommended channel for you
<ivoks> wtf youtube
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> chinooc prelijece murter
<ivoks> chinook
<dodobas> ivoks: does it blend ?
<jelly> does it run apps from zer gugl plej stor?
 * Mmike se navikava na google docse
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Qj8p-PEwbI
<datase> YouTube: Ubuntu Causes Girl To Drop Out of College - 0:02:48 - 291387 views - 942 likes / 3326 dislikes
<Mmike> WTF?! :)
<jelly> 942/3326, nelose
<Mmike> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfp1/v/t1.0-9/11951326_1041433169221077_6932855722046250148_n.jpg?oh=9255d0295893fd13e0e52995a9078562&oe=5671B383
<Mmike> LOL :D
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nisi prije vidio to cura i ubuntu 
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> :)
<SilverSpace> eh :)
<SilverSpace> ima tome ooo godina
<jelly> bilo je to godine dve'iljade trece, kad su curu s ubuntom stigle nesrece
<dodobas> Mmike: awww, pa super je zenska... naucila je nesto :)
<jelly> http://www.independent.co.uk/voices/comment/im-never-going-to-buy-anything-from-amazon-and-neither-should-you-10460199.html > Thanks to Jeff Bezos we've started to believe we deserve things the moment we want them, regardless of the human cost
<ivoks> Rosianna Halse Rojas
<Mmike> oiajpfoijdsfpai juju 1.18 aosdijfosiudoiure
<ivoks> cijeli dan mi se spava
<SilverSpace> http://www.24sata.hr/zanimljivosti/povuci-potegni-htio-je-izvuci-brod-iz-mora-pa-i-on-potonuo-434462
<dodobas> SilverSpace: opet .. pa zamlio sam te
<dodobas> *zamolio
<dodobas> nista sta ima .hr ili redirecta na .hr
<dodobas> pls
<jelly> SilverSpace: nema druge, morat ces .rs ili .ba
<jelly> "nije računao na sklisku mahovinu" :-D
<SilverSpace> dodobas: kaj sam sad kriv?
<jelly> VM 6 eura/mj, 2GB, 10TB, .de ili los andjeles http://lowendbox.com/blog/alvotech-e5-90month-2gb-kvm-in-germany-or-los-angeles/
<Mmike> jelly: si vidio hostUS?
<jelly> nUSam
<jelly> al ovi vele "bez torrenta" sto je mozda problem
<Mmike> 1CPU, 768MB rama, 20 gigi diska, 1 ip, 500 gigi prometa = 8 dolara svaka 4 mjeseca :)
<jelly> Mmike: to je slicno onom sto sad imam, VM ili kontenjer?
<jelly> kontenjeri me ne zanimaju, volim vrtit svoj kernel
<jelly> sad placam 12 eura svakih 6 mjeseci
<Mmike> jelly: openvz je to na hostus
 * Mmike ce si turnit sekundarni dns gore 
<Mmike> da vidimo kak radi
<jelly> openvz nema bas sve fichure od iptablesa
<Mmike> a nema, da
<jelly> alzo, grsec ekipa ima exploite za probit iz openvza na host ;-)
<Mmike> bilo je super bit u pornjavi, imao si fakat infrastrukturu za sve to i znao si da je tip-top :)
<jelly> ae
<jelly> e, bio nam je jedan kandidat sto je radio kod pornjavatora
<jelly> neloš.
<Mmike> jel?
<Mmike> naucio nesto u pornjavi
<Mmike> ja svima govorim da odu tam radit makar na pol godine, da ce gro toga naucit
<Mmike> ja nisam znao nist prije neg sam tam dosao :D
<Mmike> -rw-r-----  1 root    root 656M Aug 27 14:45 postgresql-9.1-main.log.1
<Mmike> -rw-r-----  1 root    root  11M Aug 27 14:54 postgresql-9.1-main.log.1.lrz
<Mmike> to je kompresija :)
<hrvojem> Mmike: jesi ti kupio novu stolicu ili jos imas onu iz ikee?
<Mmike> hrvojem: onu iz ikee
<Mmike> nisam zadovoljan, ok je za 2-3 sata sjedenja dnevno, preko toga ti hemeroidi na kukovima pocnu rast
<hrvojem> gledam sad neke wagnerove alumedic, ali nisam nikad cuo za to 
<jelly> Mmike: jedan od rijetkih koji je znao poslat mail preko telneta ;-)
<dodobas> Mmike: koja?
<Mmike> dodobas: markus
<Mmike> jelly:  :) eh, mlade generacije, nisu nikad fingerirali ltsa3.srce.hr da sruse terminal server :)
<dodobas> Mmike: pa ta je meni skroz ok... no complaints
<Mmike> dodobas: meni je bila prvih pol godine
<Mmike> sad je vesc osla, i zulja me ak sam vise od 3-4 sata na njoj
<ivoks> stigao paket
<ivoks> ovaj drugi sumnjam da ce doci danas
<Mmike> hmhm
<Mmike> meni nije nist stiglo
<Mmike> doduse
<Mmike> mozda je stiglo bas kad je teta cuvalica bila s detetom vani
<ivoks> tek je jucer isporucen amazonu bio
<ivoks> zvali bi te
<dodobas> new favorite command in pycharm ... ctrl+shift+backspace
<dodobas> vrati te na last_edit... i jos mozes cyclat ...
<rut> http://dnevnik.hr/vijesti/svijet/pogledajte-sto-moze-t-50-ruski-borbeni-zrakoplov-pete-generacije---397857.html
<Mmike> ivoks: a to mi nece postom obicnom doc? (nisam platio nista za ekstra deliveri)
<Mmike> dodobas: ja nikak da to probam 
<Mmike> dodobas: mislim da cu se prije na emacs prebaciti nego na to :)
<dodobas> Mmike: a ovisi sto ti treba...
<dodobas> hoces biti produktivan ili pisati sate, jer imas ne efikasan alat :)
<dodobas> imas/koristis
<weshmashian> jelly: care to share? :)
<jelly> weshmashian: ma vec sam Mmiketa ispipao :-)
<weshmashian> pih, ni ime nemres vise saznat.. :)
<ivoks> super je unifi
<ivoks> bas super
<ivoks> ustekam
<ivoks> i slozim sve na svom stroju
<ivoks> nikakvo logiranje u interface
<ivoks> znam da to ima i cisco i slicni
<ivoks> al nema za tak malo novaca :)
<ivoks> mogu sloziti vlane
<ivoks> svasta svasta :)
<ivoks> qos
<ivoks> za goste, da ne smetaju dok radim :)
<ivoks> jos samo da nabavim bolju pipu
<ivoks> Download od 84 do 120 Mbit/s
<ivoks> veli vip
<ivoks> hm
<rut> unifi 20 komada u hotelu osijek .. postavljeno i zaboravljeno da radi . tako da .. odlican uredaj
<ivoks> ja imam 4 kod kuce + 2 loco stationa u bridgu
<ivoks> nanostation
<rut> upravo gledam i zabrajam .. 6Tb u downloadu i 3Tb upload (ima jedno 6mj kako postavljeno)
<ivoks> to gledas na ovom management softveru?
<rut> da .. moram zbrajat ..
<rut> steta da nema ukupan zbroj (ili ja nevidim)
<ivoks> ne vidim ni ja
<ivoks> vidim samo po mjesecima da ima najvise
<rut> i max je bilo 197 korisnika nakeceno .. eto . stvarno uredaji odlicni 
<ivoks> ma ja u biti opce ne vidim kako bi vidio kolicinu prometa
<ivoks> unifi                                                4.6.6-5426
<rut> sto nemas za svaki ap up/down statistiku ?
<ivoks> mozda ima neki noviji
<ivoks> a tako ti to
<ivoks> da, tako mogu
<ivoks> za mapu sam si stavio google mapu
<ivoks> pa fakat AP-e mogu slagati na karti hehe
<rut> server version 3.2.5 
<ivoks> steta sto se ne moze vise uzumirati
<ivoks> 4.x serija je skroz drugacija
<rut> vidio na njihovim stranicama . ljepo izgleda 
<rut> graficki .. bitno da radi kao i ovi stariji
<ivoks> jel postoji softver za airmax, kao sto je ovaj za unifi?
<ivoks> https://www.ubnt.com/download/airmax-m/nanostationm/locom2
<ivoks> bas i ne :/
<ivoks> https://www.ubnt.com/broadband/software/
<ivoks> ili ipak...
<rut> http://postimg.org/image/8az9ayfap/
<rut> http://s7.postimg.org/exvxt5h3f/image.png
<rut> http://s10.postimg.org/od7blqtt5/image.png
<SilverSpace>  Ovaj ulazak u Ligu prvaka mi je najdraži jer smo krenuli iz Remetinca
<SilverSpace> :)
<rut> pa vjerovatno bi se dalo ubacit kome se igra ovo sto je na unifiu u loco
<rut> sve to sto ubnt ima u ponudi sve je to atheros 
<Vlado9A3CY> žur... bon žur :)
<SilverSpace> ke
<ivoks> rut: zanimljivo kako unifi server podrzava i switcheve i telefone
<ivoks> ali ne i loco uredjaje
<ivoks> to mi je cudno
<ivoks> mogu se ja spojiti na svaki loco uredjaj i pregledati ga, ali... radje bi centralnu konzolu
<ivoks> da stvar bude zanimljivija, ima android app koji se moze spojiti na loco uredjaje i povuci podatke
<rut> nisam jos imao prilike sa tlf. i switchevima se igrat na unifi .. 
<rut> loco je zamisljen vise kao samostalni uredaj .. mozda radi tdma tj. airmax tehnologije 
<rut> loco ti moze radit u vise modova . ap/sta/p2p .. 
<ivoks> znam
<ivoks> ali ako ga i stavis u ap mode, opet se ne vidi u unifi serveru
<ivoks> drugi os je ot
<ivoks> to
<ivoks> mogao bi si uzeti unifi switcheve isto
<ivoks> oni imaju ppoe vec
<rut> pa je . al sve im se vrti na linuxu sa njihovim property driverima za wifi .. mene vise zanima ovaj airfiber
<rut> vidio sam da optima tu po OS koristi to za linkove posto nemaju optiku svuda 
<rut> uuu u. 16h . odoh doma
<SilverSpace> http://zensiert.net/media/gallery/picdump119/17.jpg
<jelly> Mmike: ak imas neki openstack pri ruci, jel mozes provjerit dal qcow2 image za jessie uopce radi? http://cdimage.debian.org/cdimage/openstack/current/
<jelly> navodno bi trebalo radit al lik na #debian veli da <jaksi07c8> i'm trying to boot a debian cloud (openstack) image with qemu and use a nocloud cloud-init source with it <jaksi07c8> but it doesn't seem to detect the drive with the cloud config as a data source <jaksi07c8> the same configuration works with ubuntu trusty
<SilverSpace> pive od koprive ;)
<Mmike> jelly, imam, aj mi daj 20 minuta samo da se poslozim doma, sad smo dosli iz zena-kupuje-haljinu-za-svadbu-i-kupi-pol-city-centra
<jelly> lol
<jelly> obicno su mi slike klinaca koje roditelji pokazuju svima bezveze ali ova je fantasticna http://imgur.com/gallery/3yXSlqS
<ipozgaj> jbte al je vruce
<BotoSmot1> Super slika
#ubuntu-hr 2015-08-28
<ivoks> jutro
<ivoks> ah... kroasan, kava, plaza...
<BotaniCar> Jutro :) Meni samo plaza fali od nabrojanog :) Sitnica :)
 * ivoks se bacio na runtastic
<ivoks> fora su te nove aplikacije
<ivoks> ima 'six pack trainer' :)
<ivoks> smijesno zvuci
<ivoks> ali napravi ti trening za 30 dana, razne vjezbe i jos ti broji, potice te
<ivoks> nije ono suhoparni program koji ti samo kaze sto trebas napraviti
<weshmashian> morn'
<ivoks> e moji rusi
<ivoks> Место проведения: Zagreb, Croatia
<jelly> kaj je mesto provedenija?
<ivoks> mjesto doagadjanja
<jelly> znam da SSpace ne smije slati... http://www.24sata.hr/internet/hrvati-hakeri-traze-zlocince-a-u-pauzi-kopaju-po-pentagonu-434182
<BotaniCar> who disturbs my imgur browsing with 24sata ? :D
<jelly> čuvaj se HAKERA
<BotaniCar> Ma, platim im pivo da me haknu. Bar bi imao neko opravdanje za neke postove na facebooku :) 
<rut> muffin jesi ti procitao to ?
<dodobas> yutro
<BotaniCar> rut: jesam, sta rec osim: čuvaj se HAKERA
<rut> koga ? hahah ... pa neznam jel glup novinar koji je to objavio ili ...
<BotaniCar> http://i.imgur.com/7NsU8lZ.png
<BotaniCar> Glup novinar je default, na promisljanje toga ne trebas gubiti vrijeme 
<BotaniCar> http://www.openhandproject.org/ # kak mi zivimo u jebenom svijetu :) 
<jelly> rut: nije to za citanje, nego da ljudi znaju da je haker Vice jos ziv
<rut> neznam Vicu al onog drekmana sam imao prilike upoznat davnoo . ma koji haker .. ridikul kak bi rekli dalmatinci 
<BotaniCar> Darkman, hehe : ) 
<rut> da . Drekman .. kad smo radili tj. pokretali zadar wireless onda sam imao prilike doticnog upoznat .. 
<BotaniCar> Tebe zivot bas mazi :) 
<rut> prosao pola HR .. djece ni sam neznam di nemam (osim za 2) 
<rut> upoznao kretene svakakve .. itd itd .. 
<rut> napisat knjigu da dobim i ja kiklopa ko sisata celzijus
<BotaniCar> Oces reci da i ti imas dobre sise ? 
<rut> pa ... recimo neka 2 ;)
<rut> kad ce 16h
<rut> dosta mi vec ..
<rut> .weather osijek
<datase> rut: Weather for Osijek, Croatia | Temperature: 79°F / 26°C; Humidity: 36%; Pressure: 30.12in / 102.0kPa; Conditions: Clear; Wind: West, 5mph / 8kph; Updated: 29 mins, 44 secs ago | Forecast for Friday: Clear; High of 85°F / 29°C; Low of 57°F / 14°C | Forecast for Saturday: Clear; High of 86°F / 30°C; Low of 60°F / 16°C | Forecast for Sunday: Clear; High of 87°F / 31°C; Low of 58°F / 14°C | Forecast for (1 more message)
<api984> .weather pula
<datase> api984: Weather for Pula, Croatia | Temperature: 82°F / 28°C (Heat Index: 83°F / 28°C); Humidity: 51%; Pressure: 30.12in / 102.0kPa; Conditions: Clear; Wind: Variable, 4mph / 6kph; Updated: 13 mins, 43 secs ago | Forecast for Friday: Clear; High of 85°F / 29°C; Low of 65°F / 18°C | Forecast for Saturday: Clear; High of 88°F / 31°C; Low of 67°F / 19°C | Forecast for Sunday: Clear; High of 86°F / 30°C; Low (1 more message)
<Mmike> i tak
<Mmike> amazon mi jos nije dostavio kaj je reko da bude
<dodobas> eh... http://jebo.me/pas/1
<jelly> dodobas: pas/s_maslom to ne bi pojeo
<jelly> Rast BDP-a od 1,2 % dokaz je da smo ... imali jbne sreće s turizmom ove godine jer je stanje u Grčkoj potjeralo turiste konkurenciji
<dodobas> jelly: a propaganda... dobijem mailom, jer su me zakvacili :)
<dodobas> tj. salju na krivi email
<jelly> reci s koje adrese stize da ih blokiram kao spam :-)
<BotaniCar> :) 
<jelly> kak imaju obraza lagat, tu od socijaldemokracije nema k (ni s)
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> bilo je bitno rec da je HDZ usro jace :)
<Mmike> idem jest
<dodobas> jelly: info@sdp.hr :)
<jelly> Mmike: pa ovo doslovno znaci "izmedju nas i HDZ-a nema nikakve razlike, mi smo imali srece da je bila dobra sezona kao sto oni nisu imali srece"
<BotaniCar> samo im bouncajte sve nazad na sdp@sdp.hr :) 
<jelly> ^^
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> dodobas: .hr domene su zabranjene
<SilverSpace> :P
<BotaniCar> https://youtu.be/hG3uBgQmTnk # aww
<datase> YouTube: Fallout 1 Intro HD - 0:03:32 - 4485 views - 33 likes / 0 dislikes
<dodobas> SilverSpace: nije link ...
<dodobas> jel mos kliknut ? :)
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2xZfTcrq8nA
<datase> YouTube: Instant Remedy - Last Ninja - 0:05:46 - 106307 views - 626 likes / 11 dislikes
<rut> http://www.index.hr/hot/clanak/ej-koja-dobra-riba-je-ova-brazilka-bruna-tuna/838527.aspx
<rut> grdoba a ne tuna ;)
<BotaniCar> jelly: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fi8Cce46hGo&feature=youtu.be  :) 
<datase> YouTube: The Last Ninja - Main Theme for Classical Guitar (Arrangement) - 0:05:42 - 96053 views - 1122 likes / 9 dislikes
<BotaniCar> less dislikes ! :) 
<BotaniCar> Doduse , ime "tvog" uploadera je za klasu bolje :) 
<BotaniCar> Hmm, jel mozes igrati ninja igrice u VR-u ako nisi ninja ? :) 
<BotaniCar> Znate di ima onih game-sustava di kupis pistolj koji se spoji na telku pa onda pucas u patkice/sto vec ? 
<jelly> to je radilo na analognim telkama
<ivoks> osjecam se puno bolje otkako sam poceo vjezbati svaki dan
<jelly> BotaniCar: ak jos postoje takve stvari, sad moraju imat neku novu tehnologiju kad znaju u sto pucas
<jelly> kak*
<BotaniCar> jelly: zato bi i kupio jedan, ako radi, moram to rastaviti da vidim kako :)
<jelly> magija
<ivoks> hm
<BotaniCar> Q:how do computers work ? A: voodo and power, moments later you have porn
<ivoks> kaze ministarstvo da ce cijene benzina pasti za 45lp, a dizela za 30lp
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> zasto i kako drzava odredjuje cijenu robe koja se slobodno kupuje i prodaje na trzistu?
<BotaniCar> kaj oni ne odredjuju "recomende price" , a dalje je na prodavacima da to naprave ili ne ? 
<BotaniCar> Mislim, ako INA spusti cijene, i drugi ce da bi im musterije dolazile, mislio sam da je to njihova poluga 
<ivoks> nemaju oni sta odredjivati
<ivoks> drzava ne kontrolira inu
<ivoks> a i cijena nafte je porasla u zadnjih tjedan dana
<ivoks> sa 39 na 42 dolara
<ivoks> tak da... ne znam kaj oni puse
<jelly> drzava diktira trosarinu
<jelly> a trosarina je trenutno koliko, 60% cijene?
<BotaniCar> Mislim da se ivoks necem drugom cudi: recimo da si ti 60% troska necega, i srezes svoj dio na .. 56% , zakaj bi prodavac spustio krajnju cijenu za 4% ? 
<ivoks> jelly: da, ali oni ovdje nece dirati trosarinu
<ivoks> oni tu govore kolika ce biti trzisna cijena nafte
<jelly> nafte ili kranjeg proizvoda? <ivoks> kaze ministarstvo da ce cijene benzina pasti za 45lp, a dizela za 30lp
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan :)
<rut> vozite se na plin 
<rut> 230kn plina = 730km otvorene ceste :)
<rut> koliko vam je pun tank dizela/benzina ?
<Mmike> novaca ili litara?
<rut> novaca i litara ?
<Mmike> nemam pojma, brijem da mi je 55 litara
<rut> i to je cca 500kn ?
<Mmike> 550 
<Mmike> rekao bih, cca
<Mmike> s danasnjim cijenama
<Mmike> i za to mogu oko 700 km napravit
<rut> uffff
<Mmike> otvorene ceste skoro 800, po gradu ak sam nabrijan i 650
<rut> ja po gradu sa 62l plina 550kn
<rut> *km
<BotaniCar> Koliko si se morao voziti da ti se otplati investicija ?
<rut> bila je vec u autu kad sam ga uzeo .. al gledaj racunicu .. isplati se brzo ..
<rut> ko radi km 
<rut> recimo godisnje 20-30k
<BotaniCar> to ti je kljucno, cijena samog energenta je bez konteksta
<rut> a j* sto ti ne napravis toliko po zg godisnje ?
<BotaniCar> Ja sam racunao da bi mi striktno za posao-doma trebalo 2 godine da otplatim investiciju. 
<rut> dobro striktno al i sam znas da se vozis i vise od toga doma-posao-doma
<Mmike> rut: kol'ko te dodje tih 60ak l plina?
<Mmike> frend ima bemweja s plinom, i taj auto skroz fino ide na taj plin
<BotaniCar> Ne bas, tamo di ne moram gurnuti dijete u sjedalicu ili putujem sam - idem javnim prijevozom. 
<rut> Mmike pun rez. 62l ~ 230kn
<rut> muffin . pa dobro valjda odes sa ljubavnicom negdje tu i tamo ;)
<rut> citaj zenom :P
<Mmike> rut: bezobraznice!
<Mmike> slijedeci auto, daklem, ima plin! :D
<BotaniCar> rut: pa u tom scenariju malicka placa gorivo i klopu, ne znojim se ja badava ! :) 
<Mmike> doduse, i prikolicu da imam kud stavit rezervoar za plin :D
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kaj nema Mazga ogroman gepek ? 
<Mmike> a di cu stavit stvari?
<Mmike> znas ti koliko ja imam stvari
<rut> Mmike . ma ja imam bocu onu odurnu pa je ok . al danas imas one toroidne sto ti idu na mjesto rezerv. kotaca .. niti neznas da imas plin
<BotaniCar> Dovoljno da ionako ne stave sve u gepek nego placas HPekspress
<rut> muffin . e onda sam ja budala . em se znojim em i platim sve :)
<rut> rekoh jutros .. sve kontra kod mene .. 
<BotaniCar> rut: ne tvrdim ja ni da si budala ni da nemas racunicu koja drzi vodu :) Ovo za hpekspress je mmikea islo :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar:  :) :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: jos da znas da to kaj sam slao opce nisam koristio na moru... eeee :)
<BotaniCar> naravno a znam, rekao si da si slao igracke. Dam jaja na panj da se malac vise igrao s kamencicima i vlastitim pimpekom nego s igrackama :)
<BotaniCar> ( kad smo kod igranja s vlastitim pimpekom, moj Fico je bas drkadzija :) )
<rut> 16h . odoh .. vikenddddddddddddddd . i ljubavnica opet .. 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: nene, igro se
<Mmike> BotaniCar: traktor smo mu nosili, to mu je kul skroz bilo
<Mmike> ali smo nosili i bajk sjedalicu
<Mmike> kojunismo montirali opce
<Mmike> )
<Mmike> sad sam u zg probao ju montirat i sjebe mi sajlu za prednji mjenjac
<Mmike> moram do nekog ciklo-centar-like-pimpek ducana da vidim kaj mogu zahackerirat tu
<Mmike> brijem da buzir koji stavim u metalnu cjevcicu i sajlu provucem kroz to
<Mmike> ili tako nekako
<ivoks> koji k se desava s 195.29.240.94
<ivoks> imam 10-15% packet loss na njemu
<ivoks> di je obrut kad ga trebas
 * Mmike ide svadbat
<Mmike> ajte
<jelly> Ićinga! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jLqhXvGTazI&feature=youtu.be
<datase> YouTube: Icinga vs Nagios - What's the difference? - 0:09:05 - 74649 views - 83 likes / 9 dislikes
<SilverSpace> vruce vani
<jelly> jebo.me/je/vruce
<frainfreeze> http://jebo.me
<frainfreeze> I want to buy some pots.
<frainfreeze> btw kakva su ovo pro-SDP sranja? http://jebo.me/pas/1
<frainfreeze> Neću pots. Ovi su neki cinkeri
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/SJcDM0
<jelly> morat cu pitati frenda kad misle uvesti provjere dolaska u sabor
<jelly> fino prisutnost, ko na faksu kod nekih profesora... ak te nema, nema bodova/place
<jelly> kak nagovoriu Software Updater da uvijek ima otvoren changelog na pocetku?
<jelly> (ubuntu 14.04)
<vileni> "Mmm, 128GB of DDR4, I could open up a few Chrome tabs with that."
<vileni> i can relate
<frainfreeze> uh-huh http://orentitane.ddns.net/uploads/2014-08-23_00-32-40_IMG_20140308_012443.jpg
<jelly> Mmike: ne moras testirati onaj debian openstack qcow2 image, nasli zasto ne radi
<jelly> lik je koristio NoCloud datasource, a to debian image nije supportao
<jelly> https://imgur.com/gallery/gAGs44B yoghurt dots!
<jelly> https://imgur.com/gallery/XikHMqU bum bum bum
#ubuntu-hr 2015-08-29
<SilverSpace> jelly: bolje sa zvukom http://is.gd/igdn2s
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan :)
<SilverSpace> motogp vikend
<vileni> SilverSpace: i to gledas na kodiu?
<SilverSpace> vileni: sport klub kabelska
<SilverSpace> sk2
<OneKorea> vecer, ima tu kog iz Rijeke, ili još bolje Lošinja?
<OneKorea> dobro, niko, jasno. a jel ima jos neki hrvacki irc di bi mogo nac nekog
<OneKorea> iz Rijeke
<OneKorea> ja gikcina znam samo linux i programerske kanale na freenodu =(
<OneKorea> bemti holidejs, ovde pustinja, ajd nadam se da bar uzivate u tom suncu i moru ili stovec
<frainfreeze> hehe
<OneKorea> e netreba mi vise niko iz Rijeke, skupio intel sa hrv piraterija kanala, he-he-h
<frainfreeze> lel.
#ubuntu-hr 2015-08-30
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro :)
<dodobas> yutro
<SilverSpace> ke
<jelly> http://imgur.com/gallery/Z8HkaCu
#ubuntu-hr 2016-08-29
<Vlado9A> Hell o world :)
<BotaniCar> Pda, kad me oma na 4 accounta, jasno da mi se poruke gube .. 
<SilverSpace> jutro
<Mmike> BotaniCar: znc, ili neki drugi bouncer
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ne pase mi imat' samo bouncer, IRC mi se pokazao kao nevjerojatno robusan nacin da saznam koja mi je IP adresa doma :) Sjebe se rjedje nego cron skripte koje se javljaju serveru :)
<Mmike> mene strasno zanima kako bi izgledale tvoje kreacije da si, recimo, vodoinstalater :)
<BotaniCar> Da sam vodoinstalater imao bi manje mastovite zahtjeve pred sobom 
<BotaniCar> No, ako zelis vidjeti najgadniji vodoinstalaterski fuseraj koji sam instalirao, pokazat cu ti razvodnik voda > perilica > sudoper doma :)
<BotaniCar> I radi i uredan je, cak i smislen za postavljene zahtjeve :)
<Mmike> ja za saznati IP adresu doma koristim dyndns
<Mmike> tj, ne vise, jer se placa
<Mmike> sad koristim moo.com
<Mmike> ili mooo.com ili kaj vec
<Mmike> radi odlicno
<Mmike> (i dyndns je radio odlicno)
<hbogner> ja koristim https://www.noip.com/
<jelly> ja uvijek imam istu adresu, sta ce vam to? :-)
 * Mmike pokes jelly in the pupak
<Mmike> http://wiki.znc.in/Clientbuffer
<Mmike> kak sad ovo postoji!?
<BotaniCar> noip mi se znao sjebat ( linux klijent ) , pa .. 
<Mmike> This is an external module.
<Mmike> Please note that it may or may not work with the current release (1.6.3).
<Mmike> lol :)
 * BotaniCar pupkes jelly in the pokak :)
<Mmike> mozda sam zato izignorirao to
<BotaniCar> Kupil bum si danas onaj HAP za po firmi
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ti si si uzeo HAP lite za doma, jel ok ? 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: #define sjebat. Ja ga koristim kod tihaninih doma (linux client), i radi odlicno, vec preko 2 godine. Inace, tihanin stari je majstor za sjebat sve - pa i ubuntu.
<Mmike> Ima MATE i gore imas onaj 'apps/places/system'
<Mmike> e, pa kod njega kad kliknes 'places' otvori se - vnc
<BotaniCar> Mmike: zna mi se desiti doma da nestane struje, po rebootu noip klijent se pokrene , ali nekad ne posalje serveru IP adresu . 
<BotaniCar> Znaci, situaciono, 90% vremena sve odradi kak treba, onih 10% je vrijeme kad mi je za glavu nekak se spojiti doma, ali je IP adresa kriva. 
<jelly> Mmike: di se to klikne "plačeš"
 * BotaniCar suzu suzi od smijehova 
<Mmike> jelly: 'places', ne 'plačeš' :P
<jelly> ne placem.
<Mmike> BotaniCar: velim, nikad, al' nikad bedova. 
<jelly> zasad, tek je 11
<jelly> meni za pristup sluzi vpn svuda, nema zajebancije sa routerom, NAT forwardima
<jelly> jedino sto mi vpn server nije HA
<BotaniCar> Kak VPN server resolvas ? :)
<jelly> cega
<jelly> uvijek je isti, onaj za $2 mjesecno
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Gt4O07OuXU
<datase> YouTube: 14117626 1095800043822343 238419760 n - 0:00:36 - 12940 views - 29 likes / 0 dislikes
<jelly> datase: ping
<datase> pong
<jelly> kaki je to naslov datase 
<BotaniCar> base64 encoded :)
<BotaniCar> nene, jelly nisam to htio pitati: napisao sam da mi je IRC nacin resolvanja remote adrese, ti si napisao da se svugdje spajas VPN-om. Obzirom da to ne rjesava moj problem s resollvanjem,pitao sam kak resolvas VPN :)
<Mmike> jelly: tak se video zove, jb
<Mmike> BotaniCar: pa VPN mu uvijek ima isti IP
<Mmike> nema ga kaj resolvat
<BotaniCar> I, kak je to usporedivo s mojim strojem koji nema isti IP ? Zato sam zacudjen, iako postoji opcija da to za VPN uopce nije npisao u kontekstu moje tirade o IRCu :)
<Mmike> nikak :) 
<Mmike> jelly uci kvalitetno trollati :)
<BotaniCar> iLI JA SEBE DOZIVLJAVAM KAO PUPAK SVEMIRA
<obrut> imas li ti to typo u rijeci pupak ? :)
<BotaniCar> Imam, htio sam napisati "kao pupkovinu svemira" :)
<BotaniCar> Odi na godisnji :)
<jelly> BotaniCar: pa ne treba resolvati, unutar vpn-a masine uvijek imaju isti ip
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ZY3bm93Wk4
<datase> YouTube: L'ombelico del mondo - Jovanotti - 0:04:19 - 6887272 views - 14193 likes / 427 dislikes
<BotaniCar> jelly: cek, udaljeni serveri su ti uvijek zakaceni na VPN, pa samo gadjas VPN spojke ? Kaj kad ti se VPN razmrda ? 
<BotaniCar> Imao sam prije nekaj slicno, site-to-site VPN-ove zakacene na jedan agregator, pa sam kroz njega isao na sve pridruzene servere, ali nekaj je bilo katastrofalno sjebato u tome ( ne sjecam se vise kaj ) pa sam to napustio
<jelly> BotaniCar: ne razmrda se, a za najbitnije imam jos jedan vpn :-)
<BotaniCar> jelly: znaci, failover za VPN ti je drugi VPN ? Could be worse :)
<jelly> nije da gadjam vpn spojke, bezobrazan sam i sve masine su u istom segmentu
<jelly> (sto god bile spojke)
<jelly> to ima ocite sigurnosne probleme, al za mene je good enough
<Hrki> recimo da imam fajl velik 100bita, enkripcija je AES256, to znaci da ce ukupna velicina fajla biti 256x veca ?
<BotaniCar> enkripcija nije kompresija/dekompresija. 
<BotaniCar> Kad kriptiras fajl ga nisi zipao. 
<Hrki> ma znam, ali sta nije da se nakon enkripcije fajl poveca ???
<BotaniCar> Nesto veci ce biti, ali nikako 256x
<BotaniCar> Zamisli da kriptiras terabajtni disk i da je nesrazmjer takav
<BotaniCar> Eo stackoverflow: AES does not expand data. Moreover, the output will not generally be compressible; if you intend to compress your data, do so before encrypting it.However, note that AES encryption is usually combined with padding, which will increase the size of the data (though only by a few bytes).
<Hrki> thx
<Hrki> majke mi ne kuzim kako je moguce kompresirat fajl :D
<BotaniCar> Pa procitaj :) 
<Hrki> bum bum XD
<jelly> bomba, buš pukla?
<Hrki> bumm!
<Hrki> majku mu sta je vruce
<Hrki> a ja taman doso sa godisnjeg :/
<BotaniCar> Onda si se navikao i na gore :)
<jelly> nisam ni gledao prognozu, vec mi je ujutro bilo vruce pastavih kratke 'lace za na poso
<Hrki> bogami mislim da je trenutno gore nego sta je bilo prosli tjedan :/
<BotaniCar> Kod mene u sumi je jutros bilo 15C
<jelly> bijele.  Naravno da sam ih usvinjio prvom prilikom
<BotaniCar> Sad su markirane :)
<jelly> BotaniCar: di ti je ta suma
<BotaniCar> jelly: sesvete, slobodan si se pozvat'. Kod mene je u svako doba ~5C manje nego u gradu. 
<jelly> i jel ima wireless signala
<BotaniCar> Jasno da ima :)
<jelly> hmmm
<jelly> a jel imas... BAZEN
<BotaniCar> Ima i krpelja, ali s tim te necu upoznat' 
<BotaniCar> Pa, imam :) 3x1,5m doduse, ali za rashladit' se je dovoljan
<jelly> bazen, dusek, laptop na dusek
<BotaniCar> jelly: cetvrtak/petak svaki tjedan i sam radim od doma, pozovi se !
<BotaniCar> Doduse, javi se kad dodjes do sesveta, jedan komad treba hodat', to cu te povest' :)
<jelly> vidio si da mogu hodat, kad hocu ;-)
<BotaniCar> Joj, kak sam se nasmijal :) Kolega ode pokupit tatine 10 godina neprikupljane dividende dionica, koje je tata dobio kao branitelj. 10 odina dividendi, kaj mislite koliko je dobio ? :) 
<BotaniCar> 150 KN :) 
<BotaniCar> Placem :) 
<jelly> da ih je skupio 2007 valda bi bilo bolje
<BotaniCar> Veli, dosao u Finu na nevidjeno i trlja ruke, umalo vec kod Tokica zakapario BMW-a, kad baba salterusa ikine 150 kn u dve novcanie na stol :) 
<jelly> ovako taman na nuli
<BotaniCar> ne zna jel vise plakao on ili salterusa, doduse, ona od smijeha :)
<Hrki> haha :D
<Hrki> bokte, ja uopce ne gledam kakvo mi stanje sa t-comom
<BotaniCar> Nemoj
<Hrki> imam te dionice vec 5-6 godina ako ne i vise i stoje mi :D
<BotaniCar> Od optike u sesvetama nista, a i dividende/cijena dionice nisu bas nesto :)
<jelly> sesvete velis
<BotaniCar> Da :( Razveseli me, makar na msg :( 
<Hrki> jebes ti t-com, vidim bitcoin mi raste
<Hrki> 574.00€
<Hrki> e to je lepo :D
<Hrki> majku mu, jos da se sjetim password od walleta :D
<BotaniCar> AHAHAHAHA , ok, nije smijesno 
<ivoks> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/europe/ttip-trade-deal-agreement-failed-brexit-latest-news-eu-us-germany-vice-chancellor-a7213876.html
<jelly> svako zlo za neko dobro?
<ivoks> eu prvo mora srediti eu
<ivoks> prije nego pocne razgovarati s ikime
<BotaniCar> Zakaj ? Interne nesuglasice bi trebale ostati interne, prema van je druga prica. Al', nije krivica samo do EU, lijepo pise da se nisu mogli dogovoriti ni oko jedne tocke-citam to kao da je dio odgovornosti ipak i na drugoj strani 
<jelly> eu ne zivi na svom planetu u izolaciji
<BotaniCar> Ma jasno, ali gledam to kao na obitelj. Ja se mogu s zenom posvadjati, ali ti od kojeg kupujem luk to neces osjetiti
<Hrki> e, recimo za 10-15 god dok srbija i bih uđu u eu
<Hrki> i dok se ukinu granice
<BotaniCar> Mmike: 'el pratis ti @SistemciHrvatska na FB ? Upravo se javio covjek kojeg je mongo usresio, imali su gubitak napajanja i *puf* corupt :) Sad pita kak da se iz dreka izvuce :)
<Hrki> isuse
<Hrki> je koristio tko kurcevi M$ live meeting ?
<Vlado9A> i ja bih to volio znati :D
<hrvojem> BotaniCar: backup + replay Oploga ili mogu sa --repair probat slozit 
<hrvojem> ili su sad skuzili da nemaju bekap :)
<Vlado9A> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kARLWXaDWc8 :)
<datase> YouTube: OHOHO.pro - 0:00:11 - 265 views - 3 likes / 0 dislikes
<BotaniCar> hrvojem: bas pitam kita, veli da imaju backup, ali ga nikad nisu verificirali. Ja im mogu samo fige drzat' :)
<BotaniCar> Cekaj,pa tip za Degordian dela, kaj nisu oni isfurani kao ozbiljna ekipa ? :D
<Mmike> BotaniCar: pratim, al' mi disejblan FB s ovog stroja tak da ce moju mudrost od 'promijeni bazu' morati pricekati do navecer
<Mmike> mongo je govno
<BotaniCar> vec im je voras, na pristojniji nacin, rekao kaj ih ide. 
<BotaniCar> Al, pazi, em je gomgo drek, em nisu validirali backupe dreka :L) 
<BotaniCar> Pa ukurac :)
<Mmike> nemres objasnit ljudima
<Mmike> jbg
<Mmike> :)
<BotaniCar> Nemrem, ali mogu screenshotat' ovakve horror price :)
<hbogner> Mmike, ipak si uspio :D
<Mmike> postgres dobija 'logicku replikaciju'
<Mmike> pa ce imati nesto slicno mysqlovjskoj replikaciji
<Mmike> pa ce mysql postati potpuno obsolete :D
<BotaniCar> jos 40 godina i budu legacy appove preselili na drugu bazu isto :) 
<jelly> kaj je logicka replikacija
<jelly> BotaniCar: napravi libmysqlclient-compatible za Pg i zaradi hrpu novaca
<Mmike> jelly, ono kaj mysql ima
<Mmike> sad je super u ljubljani
<Mmike> nevreme samo tako
<Mmike> "Nije bio alkoholiziran nego nadrogiran odnosno THC pozitivan. Oduzeto mu je i 1,20 grama marihuane. Na ispitivanju je rekao da ga je neka nevidljiva sila tjerala da drži papučicu gasa stisnutom te je pokušavao maknuti nogu s gasa. "
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9-nSRrlu4-I
<datase> YouTube: Omiš: U filmskoj potjeri je autom pomeo terasu kafića - 0:00:30 - 13588 views - 4 likes / 0 dislikes
<obrut> 17:30 < jelly> BotaniCar: napravi libmysqlclient-compatible za Pg i zaradi hrpu novaca
<obrut> dzabe to kad se ekipa oslanja na nonsense pizdarije iz mysqla koji su totalno braindamaged i sve bi se potrgalo na PG-u :)
<jelly> Mmike: centrifukalna sila?
<Mmike> jelly, force that fooks
<SilverSpace> vecera
<Mmike> SilverSpace, pogledao sad prvih 20 krugova
<Mmike> jel' ima kaj zanimljivo poslije?
<Mmike> fino se magnusen razbio
<Mmike> i super je verstappen kako je razgnjavio kimija :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.24sata.hr/media/img/30/38/1a0ccbc045b2e8abddc7.jpeg
<SilverSpace> Mmike: bas i nema tu i tam neko pretjecanje
<SilverSpace> u biti start i magnuson i to je to bilo 
<Mmike> pa kaj pisu ovi 'utrka puna nezgoda'
<Mmike> systcl umjesto systemdctl
<Mmike> meh
 * Mmike krivo tipka
<SilverSpace> da probusenih guma i tak 
<SilverSpace> ako se to racuna
<SilverSpace> i kaj je verstappen zajebavao kimija
<SilverSpace> mali ce se razbit sto posto 
<SilverSpace> nema uopce respekta prema drugim vozacima
<SilverSpace> http://www.24sata.hr/media/img/30/38/1a0ccbc045b2e8abddc7.jpeg
<SilverSpace> kak je ova mecka dobrqa
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kaj, trebao ga je pustit?
<Mmike> pravilo kaze da mosh jednom mijenjat smjer
<Mmike> i ovaj nije mijenjao smijer dok kimi nije dosao blizu
<Mmike> izgleda k'o ruzni mondeo neki :)
<Mmike> (mecka)
<SilverSpace> ma je sim tam je iso 
<SilverSpace> pri velikoj brzini 
<jelly> #onokad kolega ide particionirati tablicu u mysql-u a ne pogleda ima li dovoljno mjesta na disku za cijelu drugu kopiju
<jelly> zato sad jelly rucno radi mysqlrepair pola tuceta tablica
<jelly> while pgrep mysqlrepair; do sleep 60; done; echo mysqlrepair gotov | mutt jelly@sms.my.little.ponies
<Mmike> :D
<Mmike> jelly, ubaci unutra da svaku minutu kolegi salje mail 'jos nije gotovo'
<SilverSpace> 'jos nije gotovo' i plati jelly pivo :)
<jelly> sad racunam ako cita 50-60 MB/s koliko ce mu trebati da proskenira svih 200GB
<jelly> dammit, samo sat vremena
<Mmike> jelly, to je myisam?
<jelly> da
<jelly> zapunio se disk i hrpa toga se corruptala
<jelly> (i vjerojatno nije prvi put, s obzirom da su neke particije od prije X mjeseci isto potrgane)
<jelly> ono najveće je izgleda završilo, stavio sam neke repairove paralelno kad nije uzeo 100% disk busy
<DomaMuffin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L7iR2bCfRJk&index=7 # mooooja mala nema mane
<datase> YouTube: Eat Your Heart Out - Leata Galloway (Stir Crazy) - 0:04:29 - 37606 views - 62 likes / 2 dislikes
<jelly> DomaMuffin: RIP Gene Wilder 
#ubuntu-hr 2016-08-30
<Mmike> jelly, ali, MyISAM?
<BotaniCar>  RIP Gene Wilder :( 
<Mmike> Hood Moaguh!
<BotaniCar> Sladak je ovaj HAP 
<BotaniCar> dizajnom, jel , malen je skroz
<Mmike> Da, je
<Mmike> A softverom je urnebesno dobar
<Mmike> Ja cem si sad uzet http://www.mikrotik-hrvatska.com/hap-ac-p-820.html za po doma
<Mmike> dolazi mi optika TComova, 200 mbita down, a ja imam 100mbitne portove na linksisy :)
<jelly> Mmike: da
<Mmike> jelly: to nisu neki pre-bitni podaci?
<jelly> kako kome, bitni su za realtime i naknadnu analizu ali se bar dio nalazi i na drugim mjestima
<jelly> za helpdesk i analizu, dakle
<BotaniCar> Mmike: taj sam ja uzeo
<hbogner> ja imam dva modela, https://routerboard.com/RB951G-2HND i drugi je mislim https://routerboard.com/RB2011UiAS-2HnD-IN
<BotaniCar> Jel mogu kak na njega nakacit' i USB disk i USB modem ? 
<hbogner> ovaj prvi je u uredu i bez problema podnosi sav load
<Mmike> jelly: MyISAM je broken by design, jedini razlog zasto bi to koristio je FullTextIndexing, al' to sad imas i u InnoDBu
<Mmike> BotaniCar: pojma
<Mmike> BotaniCar: meni bitan gigabitni ethernet
<Mmike> a RouterOS je mrak
<Mmike> opce ne kuzim kak sam mogao misliti da je dd-wrt nesto super :)
<BotaniCar> ima ssh, brijem da sucelje ne bum ni videl :)
<BotaniCar> Ovo kaj sm pogledal je cudo jedno
<BotaniCar> wrtovi jesu super, naspram stock roma isp-a
<jelly> Mmike: eh, imam 200GB za migrirat, onda
<Mmike> jelly: I feel your pain - ne jednom sam trilijarde gigabajta prebacivao iz MyISAMa u InnoDB
<Mmike> najgore je kad imas write-intensive crap, a replikacija je single-thread pa ti slave nikak nemre stic mastera :)
<jelly> brijem da ce biti "pazite kaj radite" i ostavit kak je
<jelly> jer mi se ne da ucit radit migracije i replikacije sa mysql-om
<BotaniCar> 200GB za migrirat' , i dalje bolje nego onaj kit juce na FB koji je zbog monga morao restorati 200GB iz backupa :)
<jelly> sigurno nemre replicirat pol metadate (usere, na primjer)
<jelly> iz backupa bi bilo lakse -- nemaju backup osim mjesecne arhive :-)
<BotaniCar> Uvedi backup :) 
<jelly> eh... ne?
<BotaniCar> :) 
<jelly> opce me ne zanima ak se izgubi 2-3 tjedna statistika
<jelly> ak vlasniku podataka ne treba, ne treba ni meni
<BotaniCar> Da, podrzavam "ne treba tebi, sigurno onda ne treba ni meni" stav. 
<jelly> restorat VM iz arhive su 2 naredbe
<jelly> restorat mysql iz dumpova... fuj
<Mmike> jelly: metadata ti bude myisam, to je baked in, mysql sve svoje pizdarije drzi u mysql bazi a unutra su sve myisam tablice - al' to se replicira bez beda, ne moras misliti o tome
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ocemo do kuruza jednu vecer ovih dana? :) Dopeljas se autom do nekud (remetinec, ili mozda tamo na parking iza Vjesnika, ili nekud), pa odemo u Kupinecki Kraljevec skup?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ja sam za. On se treb'o javit' na GO .. ili sam se ja treb'o javit .. kako bilo, ni jedan se nije javio, pa bi bilo OK da ga odem(o) vidjet' :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: mi se danas vidimo za RAM/HDD ? 
<Mmike> da, reko mi je da si flekav jer mu se ne javljas
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> ne, sutra se vidmio
<Mmike> danas sastamke imam popodne i stalno pa nemrem :)
<BotaniCar> OK ;) 
<Mmike> htio sam ti to objasniti jucer pa si me odjebo :)
<Mmike> aha, i klavir imam danas!
<BotaniCar> Jebi ga, na poslu nemrem pricat' koliko mogu tipkat' 
<Mmike> tj, idem se probat upisat
<Mmike> mljeka nemam
<Mmike> bem ti sve
<BotaniCar> Klavir ? Heh, pitaj jel primaju decu , ako je negdje blizu kvatrica
<BotaniCar> ja brijem iduci tjedan malog na tekbvando upisat', nas'o sam simpa centar blizu posla 
<hbogner> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/10402415_594074970699503_5697329736685844361_n.jpg?oh=7b975eb7b47d00882a7b1b6ceb2be3f9&oe=58404F09
<hbogner> ha ha ha
<hbogner> SFW
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ma, ovo je na vrbanima
<Mmike> jedini je bed kaj mi se cini da su oni samo mozart/bach/shuman/schopen
<Mmike> a ja bi neki jazz/blues/boogie
<Mmike> idem u duckas
<BotaniCar> Rizu im prekuham, user manual za HAP je wiki stranica, PUNA LINKOVA ZA DALJE :)
<BotaniCar> #onokad bar imas kaj procitat' 
<vileni> BotaniCar: sta nije to standardna mikrotik wiki stranica? :)
<BotaniCar> vileni: nisam do sad imao motiva/razloga otic' vidjet' :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: user manual ti ne treba, it's plain and simple
<Mmike> jer kad vidis kaj sve ima ispod
<Mmike> vratis se nazad na simple :)
<Mmike> al' ono
<Mmike> mosh GRE tunele naguravat
<BotaniCar> dada , totalno mi je plain kad mi ponudi "RoMoN" izbornik i slicne :)
<Mmike> e, nego
<Mmike> kad mosh do kuruznog?
<Mmike> ocemo sutra predvecer? (nemrem danas)
<BotaniCar> Kad osh. Ako je nakon posla onda moram s malim, ako je navece onda bi radije da je krajem tjedna da se napijemo k'o neljudi 
<Mmike> ja bi navecer, nebi nakon posla
<BotaniCar> OK
<Mmike> nemrem krajem tjedna
<Mmike> (mogu cetvrtak, ili sutra)
<Mmike> (cetvrtak jos moram confirmat)
<Mmike> i nemam s enamjernu napit :)
<BotaniCar> Moze tak, ocemo onda sutra navece i RAM/HDD rijesit' ? 
<Mmike> moze
<BotaniCar> Odnosno, jel njemu to pase ? 
<Mmike> pase
<Mmike> sad sam bio s njim
<BotaniCar> Onda smos e dogovorili 
 * jelly cita s/confirmat/dobit dozvolu od zene/
<Mmike> jelly: that is correct :)
<BotaniCar> jelly dobro cita
<BotaniCar> vileni: kaj je "packing" na MT-u ? Mogu na njemu kompresirati dolazni/odlazni promet ? Za kaj je to dobro ?
<vileni> BotaniCar: nisam se susreo s tim, imas link na wiki?
<vileni> btw, u voloskom imaju submarine bbq
<BotaniCar> ne, imam link na meni u uredzaju :) Idem guglat, ti si mi bio usput 
<vileni> BotaniCar: pa u kojoj je sekciji? :)
<BotaniCar> http://wiki.mikrotik.com/wiki/Manual:IP/Packing
<vileni> nemam nijedan mikrotik u blizini a neda mi se remote spajati :)
<BotaniCar> Eo ti URL na wiki, nasao
<vileni> nikad vidio ovo :)
<BotaniCar> Kaj dobi'm ako mi MT uzme pakete i zgura ih vise u jedan ? Latencija koju stvara njegova agregacija paketa mora biti bar tolika da anulira benefit veceg paketa 
 * BotaniCar zgubljen 
<Mmike> vileni: bio jucer u burgeraju opet
<Mmike> bio prosli tjedan u submarinetu
<Mmike> bolji je u burgeraju
<Mmike> i to fino bolji
<Mmike> (a u submarinetu je fakat dobar burger)
<vileni> neznam, meni se vise svidja izbor u submarine
<vileni> a i velicina je normalna za cijenu
<Mmike> da, je, veci je izbor
<Mmike> al' je losiji burger
<Mmike> i jeftiniji :)
<Mmike> iako, ako hoces dobar omjer cijena/dobijeno - brutal burger bar
<vileni> ovo smo ionako isli u volosko jer je frend imao izlozbu, i naletim na submarine kad smo trazili sto cemo jesti
<vileni> s obzirom kakve se stvari inace prodaju pod hamburgere na moru mislim da sam  super prosao :)
<Mmike> bez daljnjeg :)
<Mmike> ima u Jelsi neki Funky Porg
<Mmike> Black Pig
<Mmike> nesto
<Mmike> hamburgere imaju
<Mmike> losi su
<Mmike> 60 kuna kostaju
<Mmike> pecivo se raspada, pljeskavice prepecene (al' ono, meni koji voli well-done pljesku, prepecene)
<Mmike> a unutra nista ili mrsavo
<Mmike> doduse, ima djecji burger koji je 35 kuna, duplo manji i koji je ok
<Mmike> nist posebno, al' ok
<Mmike> sve u svemu - fail
<vileni> Mmike: znaci pljeskavice volis well done? :)
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> ne volim mljeveno meso na pol peceno
<Mmike> iako mi je skroz ok da me pitaju kak ocu pljesku u burgeru
<Mmike> vileni: nego
<Mmike> vileni: imam 2 diska spremna, jel' bed da jedan dam BotaniCaru a tebi onda dam jos 2 (3 sveskup) krajem ovog tjedna?
<BotaniCar> Ako je bed, nije bed, ja mogu pricekat' 
 * BotaniCar primjeti da mmike prica da daje disk, a ne PROdaje :)
 * BotaniCar trlja ruke :)
<Mmike> dajem za paru
<Mmike> :D
<BotaniCar> Sache mmike reci da mi ga je prodao tako jeftino da ispada da mi ga daje :9
<BotaniCar> ili ovo, bravurozno :D
<hbogner> :D
<vileni> Mmike: moze pocetak sljedeceg?
<Mmike> vileni: naravno
<vileni> 2 tjedna sam na godisnjem, ali sad sam na losinju do vikenda barem
<vileni> ali onda onaj poslije mozemo i klopu i karting :)
<Mmike> taj sam u ameriki
<SilverSpace> dan
<Mmike> al' kad se vratim mozemo
<ivoks> iss
<ivoks> pa nisam nis jeo vec 24h
<Mmike> sto se za mene nemre rec :)
 * Mmike upravo utamanio cvarke iz pivca
<Mmike> nisu dobri k'o iz igomata al' su odlicni i dalje
<Mmike> nisu soljeni, to im je plu
<ivoks> ove crijevne viroze dobro dodju da se malo smrsavi
<Mmike> virus crvenog nila
<BotaniCar> Ojebemti, bezi od crijevne :)
<Mmike> da, necu se ljubit s ivoksom ovih dana
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> Gledam neki pateticni pokusaj clanka na temu "22 posla sigurna u doba robotizacije" i ponude kao jedan od poslova za koje je mala sansa da ce se robotizirati - svecenstvo :)
<hbogner> Mmike, jesi napokon kupio nove diskove kad sad ove prodajes?
<Mmike> hbogner: yup
<hbogner> sta si uzeo?
<Mmike> 3TB 
<hbogner> wd?
<Mmike> wd greenove i blueove i jedan red
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> brijem da sam se sjebo s redom jer su ti glasni
<Mmike> al' bumo vidli kad dodje doma
<hbogner> ja jos planiram 2xblue
<BotaniCar> kaj su ti plavi WDovi ? 
<hbogner> desktop hdd
<Mmike> BotaniCar: k'o green
<Mmike> samo se sad zove - blue :)
<BotaniCar> Mislim, kaj, veci MTBF nego neki drugi model, manje spinup/downova od green, kaj , kaj ? 
<BotaniCar> aha, rebrandani green, to vec imam :)
<Mmike> kao, deksotop
<Mmike> BotaniCar: https://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/articles/Understanding-the-WD-Rainbow-674/
<BotaniCar> O, hvala
<Mmike> BotaniCar: malo zastarjelo, pise tamo da bluovi idu do 1TB i tak
<Mmike> pa mozda gugl ipak :)
<BotaniCar> ma, samo da se namjena da razlucit' iz clanka, jasno da su brojevi otisli dalje 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: zeleni je novi plavi je rabljeni :)
<hbogner> BotaniCar, koliko sam skuzio ima konstanstni rpm
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: :))))
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v2AC41dglnM&list=RDxRQnJyP77tY&index=3
<datase> YouTube: AC/DC - Thunderstruck - 0:04:53 - 191677298 views - 693079 likes / 31625 dislikes
<BotaniCar> \M/
<BotaniCar> Skin'o sam pred neko vrijeme kompletnu doskografiju ACDC-a .. nema albuma , a da ne recikliraju barem dvije pjesme :( 
<BotaniCar> Mmike:  Pusa Luki : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JdSBP3k05lM 
<datase> YouTube: Planes: Fire & Rescue [AC/DC - Thunderstruck] - 0:04:57 - 1731093 views - 2469 likes / 394 dislikes
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V2nTGEDHfIw
<datase> YouTube: Alien signal traced to sunlike star sparks SETI interest - 0:04:55 - 5963 views - 158 likes / 8 dislikes
<Mmike> BotaniCar: avioni su super
<Mmike> iako su bolji prvi
<Mmike> sinkronizacija je jebena
<Mmike> puno bolja nego auti
<BotaniCar> Prevec puta sam gledal i avione i aute, gade mi se vec :) Nego, Dinko je preporucio "mune", zeni i meni je bio pomalo glupav, ali mali se raspametio :)
<Mmike> mune?
<Mmike> btw: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4v8jgBS21Kg
<BotaniCar> Mmike: http://en.unifrance.org/movie/32462/mune
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ima sinkrovano?
<BotaniCar> Jasno, cek, bum ukro firmi jedan prazni DVD pa ti specem za sutra
<BotaniCar> Koliko god da ih ne koristim, doma mi ispari jedan spindl DVD-a kvartalno, uopce ne znam na kaj 
<Mmike> a usb stick?
<Mmike> pa si ja skopiram?
<BotaniCar> To pretpostavlja da imas laptop da obavis kopiranje, da ima struje, da nismo pijani i tak. Ovo donesem i tutnem ti na zadnji zic i bok :)
<BotaniCar> Ako nemas opticki pogon doma, to malo mijenja stvari :)
<BotaniCar> vileni: jos sam malo procitao o onom packingu: stvar radi samo ako su dva susjedna rutera mirkotik i vide se kao nearest neighbour. I, pakiranje/otpakiravanje dodaje na latenciji. 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: moze DVD onda
<Mmike> BotaniCar: jedino nisam siguran da mogu sutra, komplikacije :/ kak si u cetevrtak?
<BotaniCar> Cak i bolje nego sutra li te lijepo molim da planove ne mijenjas jos 4x , izjeban sam od strane shefice u mozak ovih dana, svakih 10 minuta neki kurac mijenja ( selimo firmu pa imam posla k'o usran, a ne znam rokove )
<BotaniCar> https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t34.0-0/p206x206/13689622_10153579639577455_923366461_n.gif?_nc_ad=z-m&oh=017e2f7b7e35346902bd76e69ea56f6b&oe=57C77F6B
<Mmike> BotaniCar: znaci, mosh cetvrtak?
<Mmike> matereti kako je ovaj salesforce ocajan
<Mmike> o-ca-jan
<hbogner> Mmike, lakse dogovorit sastanak sa dalaj lamom nego s tobom
<hbogner> ;)
<Mmike> :) 
<Mmike> bus i ti dete dobil, stricek :)
<Mmike> i bus se druzil s drugim ljudima koji decu imaju :)
<Mmike> pa cu ti se onda smijat jer ce moje dete vec meni gemiste radit :) 
<Mmike> a tvoje ce mamu sisat :)
<hbogner> Mmike, ekipa skojom se druzim vec ima decu, ja sam jedan od zadnjih bez ...
<Mmike> onda kaj kenjas :)
<hbogner> pa to je sve kaj sad mogu :D
<BotaniCar> Koji kurac je tema ovog subreddita ? https://www.reddit.com/r/VXJunkies 
<jelly> VX?
<jelly> dobro da nisi pitao /r/GirlsGoneWild
<jelly> (ako postoji vjerojatno je NSFW)
<BotaniCar> da da da da :) 
<BotaniCar> 'VX' (named after the Volt Xoccula company that historically has made most of the specific hardware) is a category of technologies that revolve around using 'ferrocores' (metal components, usually ring-shaped, that function on electromagnetic principles) to raise the local 'delta' (a dimensionless constant that signifies the level of multi-integrated spacetime torsion with respect to the Planck-Yalgeth propagation rate of the Universe's 
<BotaniCar> fundamental forces, such as gravity).
<jelly> ... nije li očito :-)
<SilverSpace> ubacim neki dvd sprzeni a ono gore Suse :) 
<SilverSpace> vjerojatno neki prije 15 godina
<hbogner> SilverSpace, sad to na balkon objesi za price tjerat
<ivoks> Dolph Lundgren
<ivoks> prica 4 jezika
<ivoks> i magistar je kemije
<hbogner> Mmike, kaj kazes 3 ili 4 tb? 
<hbogner> omjer cijene i prostora?
<Mmike> 3TB jos uvijek
<Mmike> nest je jeftiniji po terabajtu
<Mmike> tipa 0.27 vs 0.29
<Mmike> tak nekak
<hbogner> i lakse pljunut odmah manje love :D
<hbogner> tako nekako sam i ja vidio
<jelly> posto je 3TB sad, 800-900kn?
 * jelly obicno uzme "koji god najveci disk do soma kuna"
<hbogner> taklo nekako
<hbogner> a 4tm je 1130kn
<hbogner> https://www.links.hr/hr/tvrdi-diskovi-hdd-0515#/specFilters=77m!#-!1010
<hbogner> 3tb u linksu 845-1425
<jelly> da 1130 je previse :-)
<jelly> pogotovo ak sam platio vanjske, 3tb prijenosne usb3 2.5" po 900
<Mmike> pa ak su super-speed-black-red-with-a-badge....
<Mmike> hbogner: inace, telebit jeftiniji za diskove
<hbogner> Mmike, thx, kod njih sam bio kupio zadnji
<hbogner> stvarno su jeftiniji
<jelly> jesul jeftiniji od protisa
<SilverSpace> koji vrag drzite gore da vam toliko treba? :) ja imam 60G i jos mi je 50% prazno :)
<hbogner> jelly, izgleda da jesu
<hbogner> ipak nisu, protis je 3 kn skuplji
<hbogner> *jeftiniji
<hbogner> http://www.telebit.hr/hdd-wd-3tb-desktop-blue-wd30ezrz-3-5-sata3-7200rpm-64mb-24mj.html 
<hbogner> https://www.protis.hr/products/details/hdd-wd-caviar-blue-3tb-sata-3-wd30ezrz/103557
<hbogner> 807.99 vs 805 kn
<SilverSpace> ni protis nije vise kaj je nekada bio :)
<jelly> djubrad, 2.99 na meni zaradit nece!!!1
<jelly> SilverSpace: crtice, pornjavu, i pornjava crtice
<hbogner> jelly, protis je ipak jeftini, krivo sam vidio
<SilverSpace> jelly: joj nisi li malo prestar za to :)
<jelly> nikad!
<jelly> "koja je to FIFA", pita kolega https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SBClImpnfAg
<datase> YouTube: Fatboy Slim - Funk Soul Brother - 0:04:01 - 12873312 views - 48972 likes / 1374 dislikes
<jelly> a ja gledam blijedo
<vileni> lol
<vileni> to je '98 mislim
<vileni> kaze '99 u komentarima
<vileni> tad me jos nogomet zanimao toliko da bih igrao igru sa tom tematikom
<SilverSpace> http://blog.vecernji.hr/volim-pivu/kabinet-02-kolaboracija-caramel-stout-svjetska-senzacija-iz-srbije-8572
#ubuntu-hr 2016-08-31
<jelly> https://twitter.com/tyrantasorus/status/770631006600753152
<jelly> jutro
<Hrki> jutro, jelly, kak kaze kad recimo OpenVPN dodijeli unutarnji IP 
<Hrki> ono kaj pocinje sa 10.x
<Hrki> virtualni ip ili kak to ? :D
<jelly> vpn ip?  adresa u vpn segmentu?
<Hrki> pa ona vanjska
<Hrki> 10.x
<Hrki> i sl koju dobis kao internu kad se spojis 
<BotaniCar> Hrki: aj preformuliraj pitanje 
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/blizu-glavnog-kolodvora-u-zagrebu-aktivirana-rucna-bomba-osteceno-vise-vozila-jedna-osoba-ozlijedjena/916336.aspx
<BotaniCar> Kad mup vise nece primit' oruzje bez prijave, sta da covjek radi s bombom 
<jelly> baci je u pm
<BotaniCar> Bacis u nocni trezor preferirane banke :)
<BotaniCar> Ovo bi ja za po obali: https://scontent-fra3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-0/p480x480/14199315_10205624268206042_250732598487314222_n.jpg?oh=3d9c4b949d5331a4618723537414bd6e&oe=584FF766
<Mmike> to je tam di je brutal burger bar
<obrut> BotaniCar: prenizak je :(
<obrut> zapeo bi na nekom lezecem
<BotaniCar> obrut: moze obala biti u Monte Carlu, ako ce to anulirati problem ! :)
<obrut> uff, ne bi se tamo dobro proveo s tim... osim ak nemas izuzetnog strpljenja
<BotaniCar> :D
<obrut> BotaniCar: kad se obogatim da ne moram vise "nista" radit, definitivno kupujem kamper i picim po svijetu... ali ipak neki standardni koji ide po svakakvom terenu :)
<BotaniCar> Podrzavam ! 
<Hrki> ocu sorry decki zurba je :D
<Hrki> znaci kako se zove IP koje prikazuje TAP adapter kad se instalira OpenVPN ?
<Hrki> kada gledam u ethernet postavkama
<Hrki> imam 2 konekcije
<obrut> BotaniCar: unutra ce biti: bicikli, paraglider, oprema za penjanje, oprema za surfanje, skije, snowboard, oprema za ronjenje i sta mi se bude u tom trenu radilo, to cu radit
<Hrki> jednu lokalnu, a druga je preko tap adaptera, sta god on znaci
<Hrki> i taj adapter mi ima 10.x IP kao :D
<obrut> Hrki: koristim openpvn svakodnenvno, al ne znam kak se "zove" ta ip adresa :)
<obrut> valjda client ptp adresa ili ...
<BotaniCar> Hrki: ja i dalje ne razumijem pitanje, nisi se preformulirao. Ovo kaj pitas ti je jelly  odgovorio u 08:02:31
<jelly> http://imgur.com/gallery/E8YCz znamenke
<Hrki> BotaniCar: ma ovako, znaci kad pogledam network postvke
<Hrki> vidim da imam 2 connections
<Hrki> 1. je ethernet
<Hrki> 2. je openvpn
<Hrki> i kad pogledam IP od tog VPN-a pocinje sa 10.x 
<Hrki> neznam kako bi to nazvao
<BotaniCar> "IP snop/segment dodijeljen VPN mrežnom adapteru"? Kaj doktorat pises ? 
<jelly> snop!
<obrut> BotaniCar: sto ne bi doktor trebo znati da leci ljude, a ne da zna openvpn terminologiju ? :)
<BotaniCar> obrut :) 
<hbogner> obrut, ovakav: https://coresites-cdn.factorymedia.com/mpora_new/wp-content/uploads/2015/09/unimog-camper-8-wheel.jpg ?
<obrut> hbogner: ijao :)
<BotaniCar> UnTiSunpora
<hbogner> obrut, usridu sam pogodio :D
<Mmike> obrut: kako se planiras obogatiti?
<Mmike> BotaniCar: sutra je acked
<BotaniCar> SYN
<BotaniCar> **SYN-ACK, pardon
<obrut> Mmike: nisam jos mislio, vjerojatno neka pljacka banke il tak nesto :)
<obrut> s/mislio/smislio/
<Mmike> high risk
<Mmike> to moras do puno para doc, inace ne vidim smisla :)
<Hrki> BotaniCar: thx, ma ja ti volim u detalje ici dok nest slazem :D
<Hrki> samo je problem kaj sam zaboravljiv XD
<BotaniCar> Dok ne zaboravljas skalpele u pacijentu,dobro je, doktore :)
<Hrki> haha, sva sreca da mi je pacijent virtualan :D
<Hrki> nego moze jedno pitanje
<Hrki> znaci gore je win server, da bi neki strani suradnici slagali nesto, kazu mi da im napravim virtualku i tv pristup
<Hrki> ne kuzim, kaj ce im virtualka kad mogu imati direkan pristup ?
<Hrki> sta nije ako napravim virtualku, da ce ona biti zasebna, tj da ce biti prazni windowsi
<jelly> Mmike: koji je ono bio brzhi grep od ack-grep
<Mmike> ag
<Mmike> silversearcher-ag
<Mmike> al' uzmi od upstreama zadnju verziju, ono kaj je u debianu i ubuntuu ima neke cudne bugove
<Mmike> tj, u jessieju
<Mmike> i u trustyju
<Mmike> u xenialu je ok
<jelly> za sad mi ne treba, obican grep mi grepa 240MB/s
<jelly> al za slucaj da treba...
<jelly> 450 4.1.2 <jajomaster@gmail.hr>: Recipient address rejected: Domain not found (in reply to RCPT TO command)
<obrut> super mi je kad security experti naprave forenziku i zakljuce ono sto svi znaju :P
<dodobas> jel bi investiraili u yuibkey/nitrokry ili nesto slicno ?
<Hrki> zanimljivo dodobas 
<jelly> mozda kad bi firma to koristila ili kad bi bio debian developer, ili neki drugi razlog zasto bi htio imati gpg key stalno sa sobom
<dodobas> a zastita IPa ... na razini kompanije .. 'ukradu' ti laptop ... ukrali su i IP
<jelly> mozda ako kompanija nikad nije cula za FDE
<dodobas> a sto je FDE ?
<dodobas> ah... ok ... to rjesava 'ukrali mi laptop' ... no ima i drugih servise za koje imas 2FA
<jelly> full disk encryption
<jelly> ne znam u kojem bi okruzju morao biti da ti je 2fa iole koristan
<vileni> jelly: kako mislis?
<jelly> mislim da obicno ima puno korisnijih stvari za popraviti/implementirati nego dodat 2fa
<vileni> yubikey nemam jos, ali 2fa koristim gdje god mogu
<vileni> na aws accountima obavezno
<vileni> sta nije ovo u mircu bila opcija? https://i.imgur.com/fxlKtDK.gif
<hbogner> vileni, :D
<Mmike> dodobas: ja imam yubiki i simpatican mi je :)
<Mmike> sabili me komarci
<Mmike> jebem im sve
<SilverSpace> bemti Thunderbird nikako namjestiti outgoing mail server
<SilverSpace> probao i google i tcom i nis
<SilverSpace> uredno prima postu ali nece poslati
<jelly> uh jebate
<jelly> likovi slozili phishing stranicu na moj-iskon.cf (do not click)
<jelly> kak im se da
<jelly> s druge strane to mozda objasanjava 100+ razvaljenih akaunata ovaj mjesec :-)
<SilverSpace> pih samo sto :)
<SilverSpace> evo sad Thunderbird salje uredno postu a na sestrinom windoze nece
<SilverSpace> pa majku mu 
<jelly> stavi ubuntu :-D
<SilverSpace> eh idnevnici nece raditi :) 
<SilverSpace> jebena Å¡kola 
<SilverSpace> radi na dvije Å¡kole i ni u jednom nemaju sposobnog informaticara
<SilverSpace> danas je popizdila lik se nije uopce spremio a uvode skolu bez knjiga
<SilverSpace> iskola
<Hrki> ikita :D
<Hrki> i zakaj bi decu ucili bez knjiga?
<Hrki> pa uvijek sam skripte printo da imam fizicku literatiru
<Hrki> evi koji koristie e-literatiru padaju
<SilverSpace> Hrki: ma to ti je sve ekonomski interes
<SilverSpace> imenikom te je profa prije mogo maznut po tintari sad sa tabletom ne moze :)
<SilverSpace> Doktor Ivo zabio 61 i postao rekorder US Opena!
<SilverSpace> jebo taki tenis bez igre
<Hrki> je istina, jeba ih tableti
<Hrki> pa nema do klasicne knjige
<Hrki> nego
<Hrki> na gmailu imam jedan mail koji je digitalno potpisan
<Hrki> kako da sad provjerim dal pgp potpis pase mailu ?
<Hrki> jel ima neki online tool?
<SilverSpace> PGP Tools hm sigurno ima
<BotaniCar> jelly: haknute akaunte uocavate nekom sistematikom, ili to doznate prijavom korisnika ? 
<Mmike> cini se da na 4.4 btrfs radi MNOGO bolje
<BotaniCar> Mmike: u ubuntuju je sad defaultno ZFS ? 
<BotaniCar> ja sam apgrejdao , pa mi je ext jos uvijek svugdje 
<Mmike> ne :)
<Mmike> defaultno je ext4
<Mmike> ak hoces da ti je zfs na rootu (/) onda moras hackirati malo
<Mmike> nemam pojma kak to radi
<Mmike> nit imam zelju istrazivati
<Mmike> al' cu probati vidjeti dal' mogu zfs za lxc koristiti
<BotaniCar> Tak je lose ? 
<BotaniCar> :) 
<BotaniCar> citam bombasticne naslove poput "ZFS is the FS for Containers in Ubuntu 16.04" pa pitam :)
<Mmike> ne znam dal' mogu zfs na trustyju sam tak
<BotaniCar> SumLJam :)
<SilverSpace> pa hebate stavim svoj gmail outgoing mail server i to radi a sestrin ne
<SilverSpace> a sve opcije iste na njenom gmailu 
<SilverSpace> pih
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/zbogom-nexusu--googleovi-mobiteli-nosit-novo/155355.aspx
<jelly> BotaniCar: spemaju.
<SilverSpace> https://shield.nvidia.com/store
<vileni> kod punice 50mbit, nije lose
<SilverSpace> vileni: optika
<jelly> ho ho ho
<jelly> HDZ mi je poslao spam na adresu news admina.
<jelly> prijavito mailchimpu
<jelly> ne znam ko mi se vise gadi, ovi sa emailom ili SDP sa dva ista snail-maila u dva dana
<SilverSpace> kak ja nis ne dobim ??
<jelly> > Ovu obavijest dobivate jer ste prijavljeni na newsletter Hrvatske demokratske zajednice ili vas je netko preporučio.
<jelly> SilverSpace: nisi pisao po njuzima prije 10 godina i završio na popisima adresa koje se od tad preprodaju spammerima
<jelly> bas je vjerodostojno
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> znaju oni da ja nisam labilna licnos i da me samo tak mogu dobiti na glasanje :)
<vileni> SilverSpace: sigurno nije optika :)
<vileni> neznam jel to uopce dostupno na otocima
<SilverSpace> pih :)
<SilverSpace> LN
<SilverSpace> tjeraju me spat
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent-frt3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/t31.0-8/14125165_10211019186661404_324992014590366259_o.jpg
<CrazyLemon> :D
<jelly> heh, cli package manager za windowse https://chocolatey.org/
#ubuntu-hr 2016-09-01
<Vlado9A> hell o world
<SilverSpace> dan
<DomaMuffin> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-0/s526x395/14184391_1225168330867516_3287054927292663208_n.jpg?oh=4d0d2e55fdb79a89ae5c61861dfba7fb&oe=583BE5F5 # H20 > HDMI , jutro junacine
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: koja je to kita :D
<DomaMuffin> Voda u visokoj definiciji, kaj kaj :) 
<DomaMuffin> HighDefinition water :) 
<jelly> waHDer
<jelly> za streaming videa
<DomaMuffin> mirka/kenny rade 09-17 ? 
<DomaMuffin> Zakaj , kaj ne volite biti po danu na otvorenom ? :D
<mirka> DomaMuffin, radimo od 9, ali ne i do 17 ;)
<DomaMuffin> mirka:to je OK ako gazda placa prekovremene :) 
<jelly> DomaMuffin: brijem da rade 8-16 ali se spoje na irc tek u 9 ;-)
<mirka> jelly, možda :)
<Mmike> DomaMuffin: sam da se utanacimo - jesmo danas, furam ti RAM i disk, furas mi DVD, furamo se do kuruznog?
<DomaMuffin> Mmike:skoro sam poceo srat' nesto kao "imam crijevnu" , ali nemam srca :) Da, dogovorili smo se. Samo sam zaboravio di se nadjemo :) 
<Mmike> dok god sam seres, sve je ok
<Mmike> ak fakat pocnes srat, onda i bolje da se ne vidimo
<jelly> necete do kineza? :-) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oqwzuiSy9y0 
<datase> YouTube: Dude, Where's My Car? (2/5) Movie CLIP - And Theeennn... (2000) HD - 0:02:40 - 550673 views - 3605 likes / 81 dislikes
<Mmike> DomaMuffin: kuruz acko
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/samsung-zaustavio-isporuke-notea7-zbog-eksplozivne/155382.aspx
<SilverSpace> samsung je smece i to mi nitko ne vjeruje
<jelly> nije nista vece smece od 90% svih brandova elektronike i bijele tehnike na trzistu
<SilverSpace> jelly: ha daa :)
<Mmike> osim sonyja
<Mmike> sony je super
<DomaMuffin> Sony je pak pre skup
<DomaMuffin> Nego, mmike, de me opet msgaj googlemapse, svega ti, fakat sam zaboravio di idem :) 
<DomaMuffin> AND THAAAAN
<Mmike> DomaMuffin: kaj pre skup?
<Mmike> ja sam ovu xperiju platio 1100 kuna
<SilverSpace> ne volim samsung i njegovo brljanje po androidu
<Mmike> SilverSpace: a cije brljanje po androidu volis, molim te?
<DomaMuffin> Pa, gle pokaj je neki SONY TV naspram LG-a , ili mobitela naspram ( kak ja volim srat ) alcatela :
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nicije zato kaj hoce sebi prilagoditi kak oni misle da treba izgledati
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace: pa zakaj onda samsung izdvajas?
<Mmike> DomaMuffin: ma pricamo o mobitelima, sony ima i usrane laptope :)
<SilverSpace> zato kaj ga ne volim :)
<DomaMuffin> Mmike: pa i mobiteli su im onak .. za biilo koju xperiu kupim 2 koreanca istih performansi
<Mmike> DomaMuffin: nit blizu
<Mmike> ja istrazivao, nisam nasa
<DomaMuffin> http://jebo.me/pas/9k@raw # vitz
<hbogner> ha ha ha, svaki put kad ga cujem/procitam nasmijem se, moja je uciteljica engleskog i stalno za ucenike kaze "moja djeca" i svaki put se sjetim tog vica
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: lol
<DomaMuffin> Promijenis boju, promijenis temu, zivis dalje, kaj ces :) 
<ivoks> https://web.telegram.org/9b04c747-ff5c-46ac-a2eb-6c78a3e9ff07
<hbogner> ivoks, 404 Not Found
<ivoks> a ovo?
<ivoks> blob:https://web.telegram.org/9b04c747-ff5c-46ac-a2eb-6c78a3e9ff07
<hbogner> isto
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> curlnem Packages.gz (ima 5MB bzipano), prema apt-cacheru, treba mu 0.3 sekunde
<Mmike> stavim nginx ispred, treba mu 0.03 sekunde
<Mmike> a nginx ne cacheira nist
<Mmike> ugl, stavio sam nginx ispred apt-cachera i sad mi 'apt-get update' traje oko sekundu-dve, umjesto 10
<vileni> :)
<vileni> a nginx ti passtrougha prema apt-cacheru?
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> ne cacheira nist
<Mmike> brijem da apt-get salje neki http cache-mantra-kurac-verify header koji onda natjera apt-cacher da pita upstream jel' ima novija verzija
<Mmike> jer kad curlnem Packages.gz, vidim da ide iz cachhea, apt-cacher ga pljune odmah
<Mmike> al' mu treba malo da krene
<Mmike> a i napravi konekciju prem arhivama
<Mmike> to cu nakon bifteka :)
<Mmike> idem jest sad
<vileni> dobartek
<hbogner> jooj, hrana, trebao bi i ja nesto pojest
<hbogner> dobar tek svim koje se hrane ili to idu
<SilverSpace> keks
<jelly> ručak gotov
<jelly> dalje u nove radne pobjede
<Mmike> jel' koristi tko onu trakicu za oko ruke kaj mjeri puls i to
<Mmike> pa mosh i za spavanje koristit
<Mmike> i za trcanje
<Mmike> i za snosaj s voljenom
<hbogner> ima xiaomi fit neki
<hbogner> ja razmisljao o necem slicnom, ali nisam stigao dalje od pomisljanja na to
<Mmike> znam da ima cudesa
<Mmike> al' dal' netko ima :)
<Mmike> pa da mi kaze iskustva
<Mmike> hah, benzin jeftiniji kod nas nego u sloveniji :)
<hbogner> aaargh, jel netko koristi selenium?
<hbogner> mislio sma kombinirati selenium, i jenkins pa sad istrazujem
<hbogner> pokusao preko phantomjs ali nesto je potrgano, mozda smao kod mene
<Mmike> hbogner: to za testiranje webappova?
<Mmike> taj selenium?
<Mmike> ako da, ima nesto bolje
<Mmike> sam da nadjem
<hbogner> da, web browser automation
<hbogner> da automatiziram hrpu klikanja po webu
<jelly> wow, selenium jos postoji?
<obrut> Mmike: ja imam onu oko prsa...
<jelly> to sam gledao kad je travian bio u djiru
<Mmike> hbogner: nemrem nac
<Mmike> ovo nesto je bilo tak da ima proxy i onda kroz proxy razklikas kaj trebas
<Mmike> i poslije to sam malo podesis
<Mmike> i mosh simulirat jednostavno 3000 milijardi ljudi kak ti klikcu po webshopu, recimo
<jelly> Mmike: jel se racuna garmin sat sa HR mjeracem
<Mmike> jelly: jel' se da ubluetoothat s mobitelom pa onda ovoono statistike i to?
<Mmike> obrut: to je neprakticno za spavanje :D
<jelly> da
<jelly> neki dan sam poslao uzorak
<obrut> Mmike: ako ga "osjetis" i smeta, da.... iako sam ja corio s tim kad sam si htio izmjeriti najnizi puls :)
<jelly> Mmike: <jelly> https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/1317623346 laganini u jednom smjeru
<jelly> al nekom i sat smeta za spavanje
<Mmike> jelly: koliko novac?
<jelly> 200€ mislim
<Mmike> i, kak ti kadencu mjeri, moras montirat nekaj na bajk?
<jelly> nemam bajk ali moze primati neki ANT+ standard da
<hbogner> jelly, da da, postoji
<Mmike> hbogner: https://funkload.nuxeo.org/
<Mmike> to!
<Mmike> to sam ja koristio i skroz je kul
<Mmike> jednio kaj nisam mogao iztestirat je payment gateway
<jelly> funk you!
<hbogner> Mmike, thx, budem pogledao
<Mmike> velim, zgodno je bilo kaj ti ovaj sve sam napravi
<Mmike> tj, ti se spojis na svoj webapp kroz proxy
<Mmike> ulogiras se, pa klikces, gledas, kupujes, ovo ono
<Mmike> i onda dobis skriptu u kojoj je to opisano
<Mmike> i onda tam mosh randomizirat sranja
<Mmike> tipa, klikanje po kategorijama, pa klikanje po cudesama vakim nakim
<Mmike> meni bilo skroz zgodno
<SilverSpace> OPG http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/crnakronika/442649/Na-krovu-zgrade-u-sredistu-Zagreba-otkrivena-plantaza-trave.html
<SilverSpace> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/jedinica.jpg
<ivoks> PAN zlatni
<ivoks> veli na limenci 'Vrhunsko hrvatsko pivo'
<ivoks> i 10cm dalje 'Proizvedeno u Srbiji'
<ivoks> uvoznik za Hrvatsku 'Carlsberg'
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> :D
<DomaMuffin> ivoks:mozda je hmelj iz 'rvatske :) 
<jelly> zašto ne bi hrvatsko pivo bilo proizvedeno u srbiji!
<DomaMuffin> A da
<DomaMuffin> https://youtu.be/MzGnX-MbYE4
<datase> YouTube: Depeche Mode - People Are People (Remastered Video) - 0:03:40 - 5857231 views - 24683 likes / 360 dislikes
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1SpZXU61hCI laga nini
<datase> YouTube: Nouvelle Vague - Blue Monday - 0:02:34 - 1251012 views - 2367 likes / 181 dislikes
<DomaMuffin> Sad am skuzio da imam flopy u racunalu, ali nemam disketa :( 
<jelly> ha, di kupit novu disketu?
<DomaMuffin> A bacio sam kilotonu toga pred dva tjedna :) Imao neke neotpakirane windowse dveiljade, to s disketama dolazilo 
<jelly> kazete jos proizvodi jedna firma u americi
<DomaMuffin> kucista si mozemo isprintati, ali medije .. 
<DomaMuffin> treba vidjeti koliko kosta ispintati 1000 disketa prek onog anazonovog rent-a-3d-printer programa
<DomaMuffin> *onanovog 
<DomaMuffin> nda .. 
<jelly> <DomaMuffin> *onanovog 
<DomaMuffin> Gledam si u prste i ..
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4w0pFbc7Vso alzo
<datase> YouTube: Such A Shame - Nouvelle Vague - 0:03:57 - 311744 views - 658 likes / 16 dislikes
<Mmike> e
<Mmike> jelly, imam ti ja neotvorenu kutiju 3.5" disketa
<Mmike> ak hoces
<DomaMuffin> Stajale kraj zvucnika ? 
<DomaMuffin> *televizora
<DomaMuffin> **na suncu
<jelly> *** u autu
<jelly> Mmike: jel imas 5.25? :-)
<Mmike> imam
<Mmike> stovise
<Mmike> imam SD/SD i SD/HD 5.25" disketa :)
<Mmike> SS/SD i SS/HD
<Mmike> s tim da te SS mosh 'izrezat' pa postanu DS
<Mmike> imam cijelu kutiju svojih sranja za C64
<Mmike> imam cak i floppy negdje
<Mmike> 1541-II
<DomaMuffin> ja imam samo dva kazetasa i spliter 
<DomaMuffin> i kazete s igrama netaknute ~15 godina :( 
<DomaMuffin> Nda i modul s onum za stelanje glave :) 
<jelly> STELANJE GLAVE
<SilverSpace> ides obilazak Å¡pilje traje ped dana i prepesacis 40 km
<SilverSpace> ali i kosza 20KK
<Mmike> koji
<Mmike> kufer
<SilverSpace> ke
<SilverSpace> kk
<SilverSpace> Mmike: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=La9jF5xNlco
<datase> YouTube: Hang Son Doong - 0:06:19 - 248582 views - 1156 likes / 7 dislikes
<Vjetar> večer
<Vjetar> jel netko im svježu statistiku koliko % korisnika još koristi Win XP? I ljudi s tim čudom idu n net
<DomaMuffin> Koga briga. Sam pao, sam se ubio.
<Vjetar> haha
<Vjetar> DomaMuffin:  mene briga, pare care!
<Vjetar> najebo sam se do sad s jednom takvom makinom
<Mmike> pda
<Mmike> al' ono
<Mmike> to nema zakrpa
<Mmike> to opasno
<Mmike> to prebacis na ubuntu
<DomaMuffin> Ako supportam nekaj kaj ni vendor ne supporta onda sam skup. 
<DomaMuffin> odrzavanje XPa treba tarifirat 999,99/problem i bok
<DomaMuffin> **/sat
<Vjetar> onokad zaboraviš pod kojim mailom ti je adwords account :)
<Vjetar> DomaMuffin: da ti in real naplaćuješ po cijenama s kojima se razbacuješ ne bi imao neisplaćenih kredita :D
<DomaMuffin> Umalo i nemam, nisam ja ti :P
<Vjetar> Mmike: to je dobra ideja, mogao ih lika  Å¡ibnuti na Ubuntu. Iako je i win10 opcija
<Vjetar> DomaMuffin: umalo? :p
<DomaMuffin> Mislim, studentima nemres konkurirat' s 50kn/h, a primat se PC-a s XPom ti je umalo garancija da se neces naplatiti koliko ces se jebat' :)
<DomaMuffin> Ae, umalo, umalo :D
<Vjetar> DomaMuffin: ovo je hardver bio, napajanje je otišlo na kvasinu
<DomaMuffin> Nisi nikakvo optimiziranje naplatio ? :D
<Vjetar> DomaMuffin: dakle stan si otplatio? :p
<DomaMuffin> Prod'o antivirus ili nekaj bar 
<DomaMuffin> Vjetar:stan je "umalo"
<Vjetar> DomaMuffin: to me podsjeća na onu "jebem skoro svaki dan"
<DomaMuffin> I necu ga sad ni otplatit' ni da mogu :) Cekaj da se ovo s kreditima jos malo sjebe :)
<Vjetar> skoro sam jebo jučer, skoro sam jebo prošli mjesec... :D
<DomaMuffin> ni ni ni
<DomaMuffin> ^^
<Vjetar> DomaMuffin: naplatio sam kikiriki jer je prešlo moje standarde. Komp je kod mene od prošlog petka
<Vjetar> a nisam ni slutio da ću tako brzo po otvaranju fime odbiti prvi posao
<Vjetar> Zove lik u petak u 2 popodne
<Vjetar> "Ja imam simulator od 3 računala" i to treba složit
<Vjetar> "I još internet"
<Vjetar> Uzeo bi mu samo tako hrpu para
<Vjetar> ali bi noćio tamo. A tamo je West gate
<Vjetar> veli lik "Vi ste u Novom Zagrebu, a ja sam na google tražio nekog u Zaprešiću" :D
<Vjetar> čarobni adwords :p
<Vjetar> Zvala je danas jedna i Splita i pitala radimo li u Splitu :D
<Vjetar> DomaMuffin: studentima i te kako moš konkurirati
<Vjetar> nije sve u cijeni
<Vjetar> https://wiki.hetzner.de/index.php/DDoS-Schutz/en
<SilverSpace> ee 
<SilverSpace> kak sloziti da thunderbird odlazna posta ima kriptirani pass
<SilverSpace> na desetki nece
<SilverSpace> trazi neki cetifikat
<SilverSpace> konkretno za tcom
<SilverSpace> kad ukljucim SSL/TLS kripciju onda nece
<ivoks> SilverSpace: ?
<ivoks> odlazna posta je posta, nema pass
<Vjetar>  ivoks može imati cert
<Vjetar> ali pass :)
<vileni> zasto nebi imala pass?
<Vjetar> vileni: ako sam dobro shvatio SilverSpace priča o auth-u prema SMTPu :)
<Vjetar> ali to zna samo on :p
<Vjetar> kolkiko mi je poznato naši provideri ne traže auth za SMTP
<vileni> ne traze ako se spajas iz njihove mreze
<vileni> ali ako zelis slati sa njihovog maila a recimo na laptopu si koji je trenutacno spojen na nesto drugo
<vileni> onda traze
<Vjetar> a za roaming moraš imati otvoren account prvo
<Vjetar> i drugi SMTP server, recimo na t-comu
<vileni> ja mislim da ti automatski omoguce to za account
<vileni> a neznam precizno za t-com
<Vjetar> t com je imao "roaming" SMTP server koji je imao auth
<Vjetar> ali to je bilo davno
<vileni> mislim da je elegantnije rjesenje imati isti server, bez auth samo iz njihove mreze, sa auth od bilokuda
<Vjetar> tcom je počeo s elegancijom tek sad u svojoj dekandenci :)
<Vjetar> dekadenci*
<Vjetar> ponekad mi fali edit na ircu nakon naporno dana :)
<vileni> nego SilverSpace, jel ima opcija starttls?
<Vjetar> može se slikati ako server na koji se prijavljuje ne podržava enkripciju
<Vjetar> Možda samo gađa krivi port ;)
<obrut> mail.t-com.hr pozdrzava starttls
<obrut> standardno port 25 i to...
<obrut> podrzava i autentikaciju
<obrut> da se mene pita, ja bi "obicnim" korisnicima uveo obaveznu autentikaciju bez obzira jel saljes mail sa providerove mreze
<obrut> fino odjebat port 25 i forsat submission :P
<SilverSpace> vileni: ima i ta je na dolaznom pop3 serveru i radi ali na smtp ne radi 
<SilverSpace> obrut: vis mozda je do porta stvar
<SilverSpace> mada kad konfiguriram sve skine sam postavke 
<vileni> obrut: kad ce informacije o novom poslu? :)
<SilverSpace> yep port je bio krivi
<SilverSpace> sad radi
<SilverSpace> ivoks: kaj ti brijes u thunderbird odlazna posta mora imati password
<jelly> obrut, eh... vec treci dan jednom korisniku objasnjavamo da nemre koristit port 25 ak hoce sa DSL-a do vlastitog mail servera nego 587 i auth i starttls, al... ne ide u glavu
<jelly> vileni, ne, imati jedan server koji se ponasa razlicito ovisno odakle se pristupa nije ni po cemu elegantnije, a najmanje po kompleksnosti konfiguracije i odrzavanja
<vileni> jelly: onda sve forsati na auth i mir :)
<jelly> da
<jelly> sto ce opteretiti korisnicku podrsku da neko vrijeme
<vileni> kazes neka vam se obrate na mail ;)
<SilverSpace> LN
<obrut> kod nas se pokusalo tako nesto uvest pa se marketing pobunio
<obrut> ja sam vec par puta pokrenuo pitanje pa ono, kao vidjecemo
<DomaMuffin> Zakaj si zbvao markentigase na sastanak ?! :) 
<obrut> ma ionako kad se mail sustav ode van u pannet, vise nece biti nasa briga :P
<obrut> uostalom, sta mene briga, jos sam 14 dana u kompaniji :P
<DomaMuffin> "nisam ih zvao, nanjuse kekse s 8 katova daljine"
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, kaj si dosel :)
<DomaMuffin> Ono kad sam t pšoruku napisal 
<DomaMuffin> Mmike:cijel stvar je super, al'  klavircek mi je posebno guba https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BWUfJNVt9k0&feature=youtu.be
<datase> YouTube: J.R. August - John-John (Change of Seasons 3/4) - 0:04:35 - 13988 views - 198 likes / 1 dislikes
#ubuntu-hr 2016-09-02
<Vjetar> Jutar
<Vlado9A> hell o world
<Mmike> mmmmmmmmmmmm
<Mmike> kava
<Mmike> mmmmmmmmmmmm
<hbogner> sad tek?
<hbogner> moja prva je bila jutros oko 5:35
<ivoks> SilverSpace: odlazna posta nema password
<ivoks> SilverSpace: smtp server mozda ima autentifikaciju
<ivoks> ali posta nema password
<ivoks> osim ako postu kriptiras
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> ivoks: thunderbird trazi prvi puta pass i na gmail i na t-com
<ivoks> SilverSpace: trazi pass za smtp autentifikaciju
<ivoks> ne za postu
<ivoks> shemantics
<SilverSpace> ivoks: pa to da
<SilverSpace> :)
<DomaMuffin> http://www.curbed.com/2016/8/31/12691516/self-driving-bus-vehicles-finland-helsinki-transportation # daj Bo(n)ze da moj iduci auto bude .. da nemam auto vec da ovakvih imamo zilion na cesti 
<Mmike> kaj oces
<Mmike> super nam se bilo vozit sinoc :)
<DomaMuffin> Kaj ne bi bilo bolje da smo se vozili i kartali ? 
<DomaMuffin> Pijani ! 
<obrut> jel zna netko mozda tko na srcetu drzi predavanja na linux akademiji ?
<hbogner> obrut, mozes ti: http://www.srce.unizg.hr/node?qt-highlighted_blocks=2
<vileni> obrut: kaze zena da mozda ico :)
<obrut> cimnucu ga :)
<vileni> obrut: kaze da je ico na 19.9.
<vileni> linux sistem administracija 2
<vileni> a u 10. mjesecu da je darko culej ili tako nekako
<Mmike> DomaMuffin: pa, bi, da :D
<Mmike> obrut: ico
<Mmike> znam da drzi jer ga cesto znam zvat da idemo pojest nest predvecer a on se sapatom javlja i veli 'nemrem, drzim ispit' :)
<vileni> obrut: a mozes i sam postati predavac ako zelis :) http://www.srce.unizg.hr/node?qt-highlighted_blocks=2
<hbogner> vileni, vidi gore ^
<vileni> hbogner: a vidim sad :) ali me zena natjerala da stavim
<hbogner> copycat
<vileni> traze i sistemca, ali uvijet im je vss
<DomaMuffin> Znajuc place na srcu, omeksat' ce kad vide prijave ( ako vec nije rezervirano za nekog )
<vileni> DomaMuffin: imam dojam da vec neko vrijeme traze, bas zbog toga
<SilverSpace> https://i2.wp.com/gentleman.hr/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/steampunk-motorcycle-urban-motor-jawa.jpg
<jelly> https://www.backblaze.com/b2/storage-pod.html zanimljiv softver, apsolutno nista specijalno
<jelly> md raid6, debian, ext4, apache/tomcat
<Mmike> jelly: to ja imam doma :) samo manja kutijica, i 7 diskova u rejdu6
<Mmike> i nije debian nego ubuntu
<jelly> pise debian
<jelly> Mmike: imas bas backblaze?
<jelly> 1u ili tower ili minitower ili kad?
<jelly> sto*
<SilverSpace> https://i0.wp.com/gentleman.hr/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/01-gatsby-motorcycle.jpg
<hbogner> jelly, vis da Mmike trolla, on ima desktop skatunju :D
<Mmike> jelly: ma minitower
<Mmike> al' sve isto
<hbogner> isto je crvene boje?
<SilverSpace> ormar ima 
<SilverSpace> fora https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/2037861313/levitatingcup-lift-your-spirits/description
<Mmike> hbogner: :P
<hbogner> Mmike, :*
<SilverSpace> 20$ http://www.gearbest.com/fm-transmitters-players/pp_330400.html
<SilverSpace> ma daj me nemoj hebati
<SilverSpace> kaj ga od bambusa prave
<DomaMuffin> 4x 60w :) Brijem da se to rastopi ako pojacas, gle ga kolikicni je ( kupit cu si jedan sad odma ) 
<DomaMuffin> ili ovo http://www.gearbest.com/car-dvd-player/pp_302173.html :) 
<Vjetar> Jutar
<obrut> dosla nova kolegica na kat, soba preko puta nase... primjecujem da je ostatku ekipe iz njene sobe posjecenost naglo porasla :)
<Vjetar> koji se pametnjakovic smislio da izbori budu #September11 :D
<DomaMuffin> Boli nas kurac za Amere, ne glasaju oni :) 
<Vjetar> sućut DomaMuffin 
<Vjetar> DomaMuffin: na daj Bože o autima ;)
<Vjetar> Morat ću dignut jednu ubuntu mašinu ili barem dual boot na laptopu da pokazujem korisnciima besplatna rješenja OSa
<Vjetar> Kad mi dođu ovako s XPom s kojim idu na net, svakom bi vratio komp pregažen Ubuntuom :)
<Vjetar> obrut: pics or it didn't happen
<jelly> pazi targetirani spam/scam:
<jelly> Hi Zoran  \  Hope you are well.  \  Did you receive my last email notifying you of Iskon Internet d.d.’s nomination in the 2016 Eastern European Business Elite Awards?
<obrut> jelly: javi se, mozda dobis neke pare :)
<DomaMuffin> Vjetar:najnileven http://jebo.me/pas/42
<DomaMuffin> jelly: :) o0o0o 
<SilverSpace> Vjetar: to sam ja jednom frendu napravio neki dan
<SilverSpace> i jos ne zove
<SilverSpace> vjerojatno ni ne kuzi da nisu windozi :)
<Vjetar> DomaMuffin: Lopove! :)
<Vjetar> SilverSpace: ovaj bi skužio kad bi pokušao instalirati prvu win igricu za dijete :)
<DomaMuffin> Vjetar: :* Da ti pokazem clansku HDZ-a ? :D
<Vjetar> LOL DomaMuffin 
<Vjetar> ne treba, vjerujem tu :D
<Vjetar> ti*
<DomaMuffin> Nemoj, jos se nisam uclanio, a lajem 4 godine
<DomaMuffin> U biti , mislim da sam uclanjen u toliko clanaka da sad u vecini otpadam jer nisam samo kod njih clan :) 
<SilverSpace> lol jedan clean ti treba 
<DomaMuffin> Treba pogasit' pol tih stranaka :) 
<SilverSpace> evo meni jedan ubuntu stigo na popravak
<DomaMuffin> Kolko naplacujes sa, SilverSpace: ? 
<SilverSpace> neda se vise nis instalirati gore jer ima dvadesetak kernela starih :)
<DomaMuffin> Mislis, / je pun ? 
<SilverSpace> da
<DomaMuffin> :) 
<SilverSpace> a ima 25G
<DomaMuffin> Nda, nije to tak puno, oce linux narast vise od windowsa ako ne pazis :) 
<SilverSpace> lts 14
<SilverSpace> da nije cisceno 
<DomaMuffin> tak i treba :) 
<DomaMuffin> Jednom u 5 godina pocistit' i vozi :) 
<SilverSpace> sad rucno moram napraviti mjesta 
<SilverSpace> nece ni jedna naredba proc 
<DomaMuffin> butaj se s usb-a mountaj, chrootaj/kajvec i pocisti đ
<SilverSpace> ma ne trena pocistio iz /usr/src i sad ce sve ici 
<SilverSpace> bar se nadam :)
<SilverSpace> napravio 6G mjesta :) i ide
<DomaMuffin> :) 
<SilverSpace> sad pocistim i nadogradim na 16,4
<SilverSpace> moram zemskoj objasnit da se mora malo ponekada i pocistit
<DomaMuffin> sad ce ti apt podivljat kad vidi kaj si mu od cacheta napravio :D
<DomaMuffin> Provjeri jel bu ti 6GB dost za upgrade 
<SilverSpace> moram vidjeti kajse jos da pocistit
<SilverSpace> apt vec divlja ali prolazi :)
<DomaMuffin> pa chrootaj se s live medija i apt purgeaj :) 
<DomaMuffin> i logove pobrisi :) 
<SilverSpace> kaze done
<SilverSpace> reboot u novi kernel pa da vidimo dalje
<SilverSpace> BleachBit
<SilverSpace> jes za to cuo
<DomaMuffin> Klikalica neka, ne ? 
<SilverSpace> da
<SilverSpace> 6 i pol giga ima sad
<DomaMuffin> :) 
<SilverSpace> ali glupan ne zna kaj bi sa kernelima starim kaj sam ih rucno obrisao 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> vrti i vrti se uokrug
<SilverSpace> jaooo
<SilverSpace> joj koliko purgat paketa moram rucno joj
<SilverSpace> 13,7G praznoga :)
<CrazyLemon> zašto ručno purgeat?
<SilverSpace> CrazyLemon: ne ide drugacije 
<SilverSpace> zapunio se disk pa sam morao rucno kernel obrisat iz terminala rm  i nakon toga ne radi apt-get 
<SilverSpace> osim purge
<DomaMuffin> SilverSpace:nisi morao, rekao sam ti kak si mogao :)
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: a znam :)
<SilverSpace> nije mi se dalo podizati iz cda 
<DomaMuffin> al je bilo brze !
<SilverSpace> je
<SilverSpace> rijesi i sad ima 13G 
<SilverSpace> praznog
<SilverSpace> i nadogradujem na 16.4
<SilverSpace> cekam da se instalira
<SilverSpace> moram nekako sloziti zenskoj da klikom na desktopu ocisti stare kernela 
<DomaMuffin> *zenskoj* !!! DE SLIKE ! 
<SilverSpace> a nije nesto :)
<jelly> mozda tebi nije nesto, ne znas koliko su drugi ocajni
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/#&gid=4662113&pid=4662080
<jelly> HIPOTETSKI GOVOREC
<SilverSpace> jelly: lol
<SilverSpace> ova skoda stvarno super izgleda
<jelly> Å¡kodilaq
<DomaMuffin>  HIPOTETSKI GOVOREC
<DomaMuffin> ^^
<SilverSpace> no da 
#ubuntu-hr 2016-09-03
<Vlado9A> žur... bon žur
<SilverSpace> dan
<Vlado9A> dobar dan i tebi SilverSpace :)
<obrut> i tak... moja zena koja se bavi online oglasavanjem se tu nesto pjeni jer joj iskace reklama na nekom sajtu :P
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A: jesi obavio plac :)
<vileni> obrut: radi za nekoga ili freelance? :)
<Vlado9A> SilverSpace: a nisam danas isao... imao sam vaznog posla na IRC-u :D
<Vlado9A> a sada po kuci idem provozati usisavach :D
<obrut> vileni: za nekoga
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kvalifikacije
<DomaMuffin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HTN6Du3MCgI # nohomo ! :) 
<datase> YouTube: Electric Six - "Gay Bar" (Hi Res) - 0:02:31 - 30941786 views - 76458 likes / 5436 dislikes
<vileni> jel tko nedavno mijenjao vozacku sa one stare roze na ovu sto je kao osobna?
<SilverSpace> rpi zero radi odlicno 
<SilverSpace> kodi vrti ko veliki 
<SilverSpace> op ubuntu sad apt umjesto naredbe apt-get koristi
<SilverSpace> lol Ovaj APT ima moći Super krave. 
<SilverSpace> apt -h 
<obrut> DomaMuffin: si tu ?
<DomaMuffin> obrut:sad jesam :D
#ubuntu-hr 2016-09-04
<jelly> SilverSpace: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pDa6oJRRzBY
<datase> YouTube: cow and chicken   who is super cow - 0:26:14 - 4573 views - 9 likes / 0 dislikes
<SilverSpace> jah
<SilverSpace> f1
<SilverSpace> koji motoGP
<vileni> !
<vileni> ako je dobra kao prosla bit ce zanimljivo
<SilverSpace> ah jebo te tcom 
<SilverSpace> i moja glupa sestra kaj si nije stjela maknuti mail sa tcoma
<obrut> pbzip2 rulez... je starija masina, al s 16 coreova bzip2a gigabajtne fajlove zacas...
<vileni> SilverSpace: prebrutalna ujtr
<vileni> utrka
<vileni> stavis igru od 8gb na download, otusiras se i spremna je
<vileni> svejedno bi brzi internet :)
#ubuntu-hr 2017-08-28
<pav> jutar
<hbogner> o/
<Mmike> toplo bu danas
<Mmike> jako toplo
<Mmike> SilverSpace, si gledo spa? ja dosao nakon safety cara, bilo dosadno, jel' bilo bolje kaj prije?
<pav> Mmike: Toplo? Ovisi gdje si. Zagreb ide do 26 danas.
<jelly> ako bude pljuska koji obecavaju
<Mmike> pav, pa vec sad je 29 :)
<Mmike> ovisi o dijelu grada, al' ak je do pol 11 tak zgrijalo, bu i 33 :)
<jelly> kad sam isao na posao vec je bilo 26 ili vise
<pav> Ne bih reako jelly, Mmike 
<pav> Ipak govorimo o temperaturama na nivou postaje koja mjeri
<pav> a ne Å¡to pokazuje auto ugrijan na suncu :)
<Mmike> pav, ne znam o cem ti govoris, al' ja govorim o temperaturama na pljusak.com :)
<Mmike> jer to kaj je u maksimiru u hladu nad travom 23C mi ne znaci puno :)
<pav> pljusak.com Mmike ? To nije baš mjerodavno
<Mmike> velis, hackirano je :D
<pav> to su amaterski uređaji, za koje ne vjerujem da svi imaju podjednake uvjete rada
<pav> tak da 26 može bit i 24 i 28
<pav> za zagreb je mjerodavn DHMZ
<pav> u 10 Grić - 24.3, Maksimir 24.6
<pav> Grič, jelte
<pav> Još možda Pleso/FT zna varirati koji stupanj
<Mmike> pav?
<Mmike> kak to moze bit mjerodavno
<pav> Mmike: Kak ne?
<Mmike> to je mjerodavno za povijesne podatke, da mosh znat kako ide gore, dolje, ovo ono
<Mmike> pa tak, nema smisla
<Mmike> jer kad je u maksimiru 24.6
<Mmike> kod mene u Spanskom moze bit i 28
<pav> Bludiš Mmike. Kad je u Maksimiru na postaji 24.6, na asfaltu Maksimirske je sigurno 27
<Mmike> ae
<jelly> pav: govorimo o onome kak se osjecam kad izadjem van ureda: vruce
<Mmike> i ak sam na asfaltu maksimirske  tak me malo briga za temperaturu na sljemenu :)
<jelly> to sto je 24.6 na osisanoj poljani na ravnicama, 20 metara svuda oko trava, propuh, i mjerni uredjaj u kucici u hladu mine znaci puno.  Pljusak.com odn. istramet su puno tocniji za stanje u gradu
<pav> svakom svoje
<pav> Znam da je svojedobno na pljusak.com danima stajalo 32.2 na mjerenju u Zapruđu. Usred zime.
<pav> Nego vrijeme je za polazak
<pav> bbl
<hbogner> stigla rama :D
<jelly> trebi puno rame treba, zahtjevan korisnik?
<hbogner> jelly, 642GB :D
<hbogner> *624
<hbogner> https://9gag.com/gag/agYoXDw :D
<sillyslux> https://www.theguardian.com/tv-and-radio/2017/aug/25/netflix-marijuana-strains-original-shows
<sillyslux> Netflix has co-created a set of cannabis strains based on a selection of its most popular original shows.
<jelly> neki imaju brendirane cajeve
<sillyslux> pa moze si i od toga skuhati caj
<jelly> grmi
<jelly> oblačno
<jelly> past' će skoro
<jelly> .rt jellese 2
<datase> jelly: Eurythmics - Here Comes The Rain Again (Remastered) | Prince - Purple Rain (Full Length Version)
<sillyslux> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nVU_eVwUVmY
<datase> ^ YouTube :: The Builders & The Butchers - Bringing Home The Rain - 2/29/2008 - Independent :: Duration: 07:34 :: Views: 19,238 uploaded by Paste Magazine :: 215 likes :: 2 dislikes :: 0 favorites
#ubuntu-hr 2017-08-29
<BotaniCar> Jutro 
<BotaniCar> Momcine, ima tko limara na potezu dubrava-sesvete za preporuku ? 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: tu tebe posebno gledam :) 
<ledeni> .weather melbourne,au
<datase> ledeni: Weather for Melbourne, Australia | Temperature: 54°F / 12°C; Humidity: 54%; Conditions: Mostly cloudy; Wind: West, 8mph / 13kph; Updated: 31 mins, 29 secs ago | Forecast for Tuesday: Overcast; High of 54°F / 12°C; Low of 42°F / 6°C | Forecast for Wednesday: Chance of rain; High of 53°F / 12°C; Low of 36°F / 2°C | Forecast for Thursday: Clear; High of 58°F / 14°C; Low of 36°F / 2°C | Forecast for (1 more message)
<ledeni> da li neko y
<ledeni> zna
<ledeni> što je đivđan čara mara
<Mmike> cudnio
<Mmike> cudno, stovise
<Mmike> stavio sam ovo u etc/hosts:
<Mmike> mario@mw520:~$ grep face /etc/hosts
<Mmike> 127.0.0.1   facebook.com    www.facebook.com web.facebook.com
<Mmike> no i dalje mogu na facebook :)
<hbogner> o/
<Vlado9A> BotaniCar: na kakvog limara si mislio?
<jelly> Mmike: treba ti wildcard
<Mmike> jelly, ne, neg ocito chrome kesira dns entrijeve, jer je u medjuvremenu prestalo raditi
<Mmike> al' da, dnsmasq cu upogoniti pa da mogu *.facebook odjebat kao i hpu drugih ad-campaign crap stuff
<sillyslux> wildcard u /etc/hosts? idts
<Mmike> sillyslux, ne, dnsmasq :)
<sillyslux> da, ne ide to u etc/hostsu
<jelly> who wants to be a billing-admin-aire http://www.moj-posao.net/Posao/338979/IT-specijalist-mz/
<ivoks> jel bruto visi od 40.000kn?
<ivoks> Prosječna plaća u kategoriji 
<ivoks> IT, telekomunikacije iznosi 6.747,2 kuna.
<ivoks> pih
<jelly> ivoks: toliko nema direktor IT-ja ;-)
<ivoks> pf
<jelly> idealno se trazi osoba vrlo specificnih znanja, koja nema pojma koliko ta znanja vrijede na trzistu ;-)
<ivoks> jelly: pa sta se ne javis? :)
<jelly> ja znam kaj se tamo dela, i ne mogu me platiti toliko koliko bi trazio za takvu vrstu posla :-)
<jelly> radije cu sistemasiti na sitno, pa cak i python kodirat :-)
<jelly> ok, nadam se da direktor IT-ja ima toliko, jer za manje ni njegov posal ne bi radio...
<Mmike> ak vas to ne veseli
<Mmike> croz trazi IT ninju :)
<jelly> croz nam je jedan od glavnijih vendora
<jelly> ako traze ninju, to je zato sto im je hrpa ljudi pobjegla
<jelly> Mmike: di ti je taj ninja :-)
<Mmike> jelly, frend radio tamo, veli da je ok ak se uspijes izborit za paru :)
<Mmike> sto, veli, nemres :)
<jelly> duh
<jelly> da mozes, ne bi im ljudi bjezali
<ivoks> kakav debilizam
<ivoks> NP Krka ne dozvoljava snimanje rijeke dronom
<ivoks> Nationality: White British
<ivoks> o lol
<jelly> u najbolju ruku Beige British
<sillyslux> lol  hakersi na prvome :)
#ubuntu-hr 2017-08-30
<pav> jutar
<Mmike> koje/kake SSH kljuceve koristite?
<jelly> BotaniCar: what I said!
<pav> #onokad je /var pre mali a /home ogroman
<pav> jelly: tell me what you said ! :D
<BotaniCar> #whathesaid
<jelly> netko mi shapea upload http://www.speedtest.net/result/6580030267.png
<BotaniCar> svi koji traze ninje traze ih jer su im otisli svi kaj vrede, a oglas su sastavili ninja rockstar wannabeei koji nisu mogli otici jer ih nitko ne treba. 
<ivoks> support.live.com ne radi
<jelly> al barem je pogodio najblizi server
<jelly> BotaniCar: oglas sastavi tetka u kadrov^Wljudskim potencijalima koja uzme ono sto je tehnika napisala i doda hrpu gresaka
<BotaniCar> jelly: velim, za "trebamo ninju" ne krivim HR, oni su krivi za druge stvari
<BotaniCar> Doduse, na cast CROZ-u nisu probali rjesiti problem manjka inzinjera tako da uzmu jos tri managera.
<BotaniCar> Sto je fanj cesta praksa
<BotaniCar> "uzmite Peru da ih izmikromenadzira, mogu oni povuc malo jace"
<pav> BotaniCar: di se traže ninja skillsi?
<BotaniCar> pav: evo pise gore, CROZ je u ocaju. Daj mi tren
<pav> i za koje pare :D
<pav> ok
<pav> dam ti tren
<BotaniCar> https://www.facebook.com/CROZdoo/photos/a.10150404900564040.381324.81022954039/10155785977124040/?type=3&theater
<BotaniCar> Znanje imas, a za placu ... hihihi , sumnjam da je ekipa otisla jer im u prtljaznike lambordzinija ne stanu pare od prekovremenih :)
<pav> BTW svi su u očaju i traže ninjutsu znanja
<BotaniCar> Svi su u ocaju jer su projekti na 35% , a vec su placeni, i ne znaju di je ekipa koja je otisla stala ni u cemu su radili :)
<pav> vidi ovo, jelly ti isto baci oko :) https://www.posao.hr/oglasi/sistem-inzenjer-m-z/501600/
<jelly> boli me što su u očaju, ak neće platit pristojnu paru
<BotaniCar> Frend nedavno prihvatio "trebamo ninju" ponudu :) Veli da takav cirkus kakav je zatekao nije vidjeo nigdje ( radio je u bolnicama pa zna kaj je nered )
<jelly> nemam namjeru razmisljati o bilo cemu ako ne bude 20-30% vise od ovog sto imam sad, i bez telecom-style dezurstava
<BotaniCar> ^^^^^^^^
<jelly> (u telecomu si uvijek dezuran)
<jelly> i svi hoce iskustvo 5+ godina, pogotovo sa platformama koje postoje 3 godine 
<pav> ahm ali tako je od kad je ujedinjene europe po svim slabije plaćenim državama
<pav> veli frend - došo ja odradit posao po ugovoru u mađarsku, mjesec dana posla
<BotaniCar> pav: drito, i onda slusam u kvartu nekog golobradca ( koji je u ruci drzao sportbet tiket ) kak je EU za kurac :)
<pav> i čačnuo malo taj njihov sustav i našao svašta nešto ispod haube
<ivoks> jelly: ja se dam kladiti da bi ti canonical dao 100% vise
<ivoks> barem
<ivoks> i nece pitati za iskustvo
<ivoks> samo za znanje
<pav> kadli, mađari mjenjanu ponudu, umjesto projekta nude mjesto CIO-a
<jelly> ivoks: naravno da bi
<BotaniCar> pav: woah
<ivoks> conjure-up kubernetes
<pav> jelly: spomenuh ti oglas jer su se smislili tražiti i VMware i M$ iskustvo LOL
<pav> ima nas valjda 10 preostalih u HR
<BotaniCar> pav: nemoj zaboraviti i kisko, i njega su naveli :) Sve je to MS
<pav> "nije uvijet" BotaniCar  :P
<BotaniCar> Mhmm, zato su naveli jer nije uvijet , utoliko da ne moras znati sad, ali ako hoces posao bolje sjedni doma citat' :)
<pav> ali je na to sve, uvijet PKI LOL
<BotaniCar> dadada, to sam zaboravio :) 
<pav> i kisko i mišrotik
<pav> kao ako znaš- znaš
<pav> pa di ćeš mi slagat takve oglase
<pav> Čujem da Oryx skoro godinu dana traži M$ SQL ninju
<pav> haha, il će ovi gore prestat krast toliko, ili će morat otvorit kvote za pakistance
<jelly> pav: vmware obično ide uz windows, jer ima lijepe klikalice i za uobicajene setupe ne treba znati dubinski detalje
<pav> jer si s tom "politikom prema mladima" a i starima mogu rit obrisat
<jelly> dakle treba im prije svega netko za PKI i integraciju
<pav> jelly: traži se MS Windows serveri (AD, LDAP, Exchange, Lync, SharePoint, WSUS …) 
<jelly> vjerojatno imaju zakonski uvjet za nekome sloziti CA/PKI setup
<pav> to kaj su nabrojali u oglasu je posao za 3-5 ako ne i više ljudi
<jelly> i da i ne
<BotaniCar> PKI nije tesko postaviti vec odrzavati, bar po mom iskustvu
<pav> ma znam da je i da i ne. Ali plaća sigruno nije 10K x n eura
<pav> a ni 10K x n kuna
<jelly> ovisi o tome koliko ima operative, ak imas malu firmu sa 50 radnih mjesta i 5 windows servera neces se namuciti sa patchiranjima i WSUSom niti sa lyncom kad je jednom vec slozen
<pav> jelly: ovo je M-San
<jelly> ak imas firmu od 700 ljudi, onda ti trebaju 3 osobe samo za operativu
 * jelly nema pojma koliko je msan velik
<pav> i traži bruce-leea
<pav> pardon M San grupa
<jelly> vidim jedino po kolegi ovdje koji radi posao za dvojicu i stvari, ajmo reci, u najmanju ruku trpe :-)
<pav> https://www.hrportfolio.hr/vijesti/kompanije/m-san-najveci-a-ericsson-nt-najveci-izvoznik-47835
<ivoks> jel msan radi iskim drugim osim s drzavom?
<ivoks> Izvoz M SAN grupe lani je smanjen s 532,1 na 470,3 milijuna kuna, odnosno za 11,6 posto. 
<ivoks> cini se da radi
<pav> jelly:  Tvrtka je lani povećala neto dobit s 22,6 na 24,4 milijuna kuna, a broj zaposlenih sa 125 na 128.
<pav> ivoks: pa vivax je njihov
<ivoks> a da?
<ivoks> nisam znao
<pav> oh da
<ivoks> al to nije IT sektor
<pav> zaboravio sam čiji je Quadro, isto naši igrači
<ivoks> reci da je m san grupa najveca it kompanija je diskutabilno, ako zaradjuju na vivaxu :)
<pav> pitao si da li rade iskim osim s državom, rade
<ivoks> da, rade
<BotaniCar> Kaj nije onaj agrokorov priljepak bio najveca it kompanija ? 
<pav> imaju oni i svoju liniju kompova 
<BotaniCar> mstart
<ivoks> radi li msan informatika (ili kako se zove IT dio grupe) s kim osim s drzavom
<pav> BotaniCar: koji agrokorov priljepak?
<ivoks> eto, da preformuliram
<jelly> apis! 
<BotaniCar> pav: mstaert
 * jelly hides
<BotaniCar> jelly: you can't hide from API-s 
<jelly> apis-it jeli
<ivoks> ali imaju dobro ime :)
<pav> lol BotaniCar 
<jelly> kakseveczovu
<pav> strava, webove nisu updejtal od 2013
<pav> a kao najveća IT kompanija
<ivoks> nisam ni ja
<ivoks> od 2012 :)
<pav> haha ivo
<pav> haha ivoks 
<ivoks> a mislim da nije ni splivalo - splivalo.hr
<pav> njima na webu piše da imaju over 400 employees
<pav> http://www.msangrupa.com/
<pav> osušilo se to nešto zadnjih godina
<pav> mada, ima tih "firmica" s parsto ljudi za koje ni ne znaš
<pav> ili prođu ispod radara
<ivoks> ima
<ivoks> infobip
<ivoks> er
<pav> baš na njih sam pomislio, infobip
<ivoks> mislim da su oni najveca it firma
<ivoks> msan je proizvodjac
<pav> kaže mi frend svojedovno, kad su me pozvali - otiašo im je cijeli IT odjel - 200 ljudi
<jelly> vjerojatno
<pav> jebote INA ima IT od 200 ljudi
<ivoks> buraz je radio u infobipu
<BotaniCar> U INAi su vece face, treba znat' rastjerat' 200 ljudi 
<pav> nit itioliko
<BotaniCar> joj, pav, tko je onaj kit kojeg si ribao za mejnfrejm u INAi ? :) 
<ivoks> https://www.vecernji.hr/biznis/pulski-infobip-poceo-je-2017-godinu-s-vise-od-tisucu-radnika-1147553
<pav> ahah
<BotaniCar> jesam se nasmijao, citao sam to u 5 ujutro :) 
<pav> to je biši INA CIO
<pav> na kraju je izvukao interni dokument, prvu stranu mog ugovora LOL
<pav> i stavio na fejs LOL
<BotaniCar> Vidio sam,nisam se htio petljati, ali doslo mi je da ga pitam jel zna da je to kaznjivo
<pav> NITKO se nije usudio petljati, oprao sam ga, centrifugirao i bacio na sunce
<BotaniCar> Neka si, treba govnarima reci da su govnari
<pav> pda, došao je širit neku pozitivu na porez na nekretnine, bezveze
<pav> I kad mu je lik rekao da smo kao država u kurcu zbog takvih kao on (a dobro ga je nanjušio u tren) onda se počeo vadit
<pav> I onda sam ja krenuo o tome tko je uopće on
<BotaniCar> Bome, taj post bi mogao proci kao egzamplar za "that escalated quickly" :) 
<pav> PA čuj, on je nakon INE dobio cipelu na Rebro
<pav> a sad ja kao "freelancer"
<pav> kladim se da za pare radi sve Å¡to treba, pa i trolla po porezima
<ivoks> pa porez na nekretnine je ok :)
<ivoks> to sto netko to smatra dobrim ne znaci da je los; samo ima drugacije misljenje
<pav> Vidio si kako se uzvrpoljio kad sam otišao iz razgovora
<ivoks> ja mislim da je izvrstan, uz odredjene uvjete
<pav> ivoks: porez na nešto što sam platio 4 puta jer je donesen zakon da moram platiti 4 puta, je teško sranje.
<ivoks> pav: manje je sranje od poreza na rad
<pav> pogotovo uz trenutni ovršni zakon
<ivoks> ako za taj tvoj porez na nekretninu se umanji porez na rad
<ivoks> tebi dodje na isto, placas drzavi isto
<ivoks> ali... onaj koji nema nekretninu - moze ju stvoriti
<pav> ha ivoks ja sam prestao razbijati glavu da li je samostalna hrvatska sustavno razjebana ili su samo nesposobni
<ivoks> ovako ni ti ni on ne mozete nista
<ivoks> pav: drzavu je razjebao narod
<ivoks> nitko drugi
<ivoks> mi sami
<pav> bottom line, fokus države je  dalje kako da ti uzme pare, umjesto suprotno
<ivoks> slazem se
<pav> ivoks: nije "narod" donosio zakone
<ivoks> ali cilj ne smije biti 'davati novac'
<ivoks> cilj mora biti poticati one koji stvaraju i podizu vrijednost samih sebe, pa tako i drzave
<ivoks> a ne poticati lijenost
<ivoks> pav: nego? tko je?
<ivoks> politicari su vanzemaljci?
<ivoks> koje su odabrali marsovci?
<pav> Eno ti ga, Pašk Kačinari. Čovjek već godinama priča genezu financijsko-fiskalne prevare banaka ovdje.
<pav> Tko ga sluša?
<pav> uspio je nakon 10 godina doći na HRT4
<pav> ivoks: nemoj me učiti demokraciji
<ivoks> ne ucim te ja nista
<pav> to je floskula sama po sebi
<ivoks> ja samo vidim da svi samo pricaju, a malo tko nesto radi
<BotaniCar> ivoks: ni jedan porez nije ni blizu dobrog ako ne znam sto cu za njega dobiti, a po svemu sudeci cu za porez na nekretnine zauzvrat dobiti to da zupanije imaju nekaj novaca i da se onda ne mora ici u smanjenje broja
<ivoks> od poduzetnika do ranika
<ivoks> svi samo pricaju
<pav> ako je izlaznost manja od 50% trebali bi se izbori proglasiti nevažećima. Točka
<BotaniCar> pav: to
<ivoks> BotaniCar: moguce
<ivoks> BotaniCar: ali to nije problem poreza na nekretnine
<pav> A ne da je Zapruđe u izbornoj jedinici sa Siskom, a Siget sa Cresom
<ivoks> to je problem onih koje smo odabrali
<BotaniCar> ivoks: ne mogu ti opisati koliko bi me razveselilo da mi predstavis taj porez u pozitivnom svjetlu
<pav> ohoho ivoks 
<BotaniCar> ivoks: i oni koje nismo odabrali se slazu oko te tocke s onima koje jesmo odabrali. 
<ivoks> mozemo popricati kad se vratim s rucka
<pav> najebo is sad :P
<BotaniCar> ivoks: hajde, dobar tek
<pav> BotaniCar: slutim da će mu prisjest i ručak i digestiv nakon ručka kad se vrati :D
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uJ7Voy9YK1I #onokad ides kod Klijenta 
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Motörhead - Whorehouse Blues :: Duration: 03:54 :: Views: 2,797,994 uploaded by Steamhammer :: 11,593 likes :: 132 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<BotaniCar> pav: zake ? Ja cu ga fakat rado poslusati, svacije misljenje nekaj vredi, a mozda vidi nekaj kaj ja ne vidim. 
<BotaniCar> pav: na koncu, on hrani drzavu vise nego ja, ako njega to kaj ce jos malo dodati u kopanju ne zivcira, mozda ima razlog da ne zivcira ni mene 
<pav> Mah, bojim se da se tu radi o klasičom nerazumjevanju
<pav> Ne radi se tu o parama
<pav> A o tom će ti pričat ivoks
<BotaniCar> Nemoj ga cekati, istovari se i ti, ako nisi u poslu 
<pav> radi se o tome što komunalna naknada koja je u inglerenciji lokalne uprave prelazi u porez koji je na državnom, "saveznom" nivou
<pav> i kao vraća se "lokalnoj upravi"
<pav> je da
<pav> Vraća se "ako se drugačije ne naredi"
<pav> to je prvo
<pav> a drugo je da je laše skupit 120 ruku u saboru i poduplat taj porez nakon godinu dana nego ga na svim loklalnim instancama dignut i 1% kad znamo kako je šarolika lokalna uprava
<pav> koliko je meni poznato, visina komunalne naknade je u domeni lokalne uprave
<pav> i tu prestaje svaka priča s "porezom na nekretnine"
<pav> idem Å¡irit dalje /var particije di treba LOL
<pav> jelly: koji browser se pokazao najpodobnijim za čačkanje po ESXi hostu? Uz Firefox ESR 53.2 x86 se taj HTML svako malo raspadne i traži reload
<rut> meni svaki radi dobro bio html ili flash
<BotaniCar> Ali, ti ne oristis vmware ( beznacajni detalji) :)
<rut> pa oduvjek koristim
<BotaniCar> Zajebajem te
<rut> :)
<rut> pa di si muffin 
<rut> sta ima ?
<BotaniCar> Razmisljam lupati glavom u stol ili ne. 
<BotaniCar> Dobio sam nalog da nadzorni stroj virtualiziram i postavim na infru koju nadzire. 
<rut> pa to je lako 
<rut> jos radis tamo di si radio ili ?
<BotaniCar> Lako je, lako, ali ima li smisla ? 
<BotaniCar> Ista meta, isto odstojanje. Bas mi je neki dan linkedin napisao da sam 9 godina tu :) 
<rut> pa sta te briga ima li smisla .. odradis sto se trazi
<BotaniCar> jos malo pa jubilarka bokte
<BotaniCar> Kad se stvar urusi a notifikacije ne dodju, pogodi koga ce pitati kakav je to kurcev nadzor :)
<rut> tebe a ti prosljedis dalje ko je naredio 
<BotaniCar> No, vezem konja di gazda kaze, samo da napisem mail u kojem se snazno protivim . . 
<rut> nego da ja pitam jel zna tko jel moguce rocket.chat i hipchat povezat ?
<BotaniCar> jednom sam pokusao upogoniti rokitchet, ali nisam se mogao sjetiti usage scenaria , osim da mi salje notifikacije o novim mailovima :( 
<ivoks> BotaniCar: dakle, razgovaramo li o porezu na nekretnine ili razgovaramo o zakonu na porez na nekretnine? jedno je porezna filozofija, a drugo je implementacija u RH
<ivoks> ja kad govorim o porezu na nekretnine, govorim o filozofiji, jer zakon nisam procitao
<ivoks> niti namjeravam
<BotaniCar> ivoks: ako imas pozitivno misljenje o bilo kojem od toga dvojega, ja bih ga rado cuo, bez ikakve osude ili komentiranja. 
<ivoks> BotaniCar: porez na nekretnine je porez na imovinu
<ivoks> ideja je oporezivati one koji imaju ekstra, koji, na kraju krajeva nesto imaju
<ivoks> u normalnim okolnostima njima se amortizira smanjanje poreza na rad
<ivoks> s/njima/njime
<ivoks> porez na rad u hrvatskoj je visok (i u nekim dijelovima kriminalan; mozemo pricati o mirovinskim fondovima)
<ivoks> vlada je ove godine smanjila porez na dohodak
<ivoks> ali to je i dalje nedostatno za znacajnije poticanje ekonomije
 * BotaniCar jos ceka pozitivni dio
<ivoks> jos uvijek su radnici preskupi, a ne zaradjuju puno
<ivoks> ako zelimo radnu snagu u RH uciniti konkurentnom, na globalnom trzistu, onda moramo smanjiti porez na dohodak
<ivoks> prvi korak prema tome je da se taj gubitak u proracunu nadomjesti nekim drugim
<ivoks> porez na imovinu, bile to nekretnine, pokretnine ili sto god drugo, je korak u tom smjeru
<ivoks> nadalje, u hrvatskoj postoji jos jedan velik problem s radom
<ivoks> tj, dva
<ivoks> zivot je jednako skup u zagrebu, kao i u spickovini
<ivoks> a to je zato sto je glavni faktor 'skupoce' porez na dohodak
<BotaniCar> Nemrem , ipak, ne komentirati: ne mslis da bi se nastala rupa dala kompenzirati smanjenjem birokratskog aparata ? Sto vise tipkas, vise se slazem, ali sam i dalje ljut na metodiku koju koriste. 
<ivoks> BotaniCar: slazem se, ali za to su potrebne jos neke druge promjene; nastavi citati
<ivoks> ako zelimo drzavu u kojoj se nece svi doseljavati u zagreb, onda treba zivot van zagreba uciniti primamljivim
<ivoks> i to mozes samo tako sto 'penaliziras' zivot u zagrebu
<ivoks> prirez je tu gotovo nebitna stavka
<ivoks> ali vrijednost nekretnina... eh, to je to
<ivoks> pa zivot u mjestu van zagreba postaje zanimljiv; placas manji porez na imovinu koja manje vrijedi
<ivoks> dok ne pocne vrijediti vise, pa imas efekt klackanja
<ivoks> tim i stimuliras mlade da idu za poslom, a ne da sjede doma i cekaju da im posao padne u ruke (kao sto je slucaj u vecim gradovim)
<pav> Hm ivoks, govoriš o idealu...
<BotaniCar> pav: pusti da dovrsi
<ivoks> govorim o filozofiji, da
<ivoks> nitko od nas ne moze stovriti trenutno nista u ovoj zemlji
<pav> BotaniCar: getAroom :P Sve Å¡to govori ivoks stoji
<ivoks> da se razumijemo; ja imam abnormalnu placu
<ivoks> i ne mogu s tim nista
<ivoks> ne mogu kupiti stan
<ivoks> ne mogu nista
<ivoks> jer drzava odnese u 3pm od te place
<rut> onda si sirotnja
<BotaniCar> pav: pusti da dovrsi, ivoksa najcesce tu vidim ili ispizdjenog ili ga ne vidim, daj da cujem kakav je kad je dobre volje za obrazlaganje
<rut> ja dam imam "abnormalnu"" placu imao bi sve 
<pav> BotaniCar: sad se napapao :)
<rut> i 2 zene pored glavne
<BotaniCar> :) 
<rut> tak da .. 
<pav> rut to sam misliš da je tako
<BotaniCar> rut: ti nemas abnormalnu placu jer placas alimentacije, naopak ti je logicki slijed
<ivoks> e sad, porez na imovinu su mora dobro regulirati
<rut> nema se tu kaj mislit . to je tak . kad imas love imas sve
<pav> da imaš abnormalnu plaću kao ivoks recimo, rado bi vidio koliko još daješ državi
<ivoks> ne smijes kaznjavati ljude
<rut> pav nek mulja .. kako drugi tak i on 
<ivoks> drugi problem koji imaju poslodavci s nekretninama
<rut> svi koji imaju $$$$$ muljaju 
<ivoks> je taj sto doslovno zaboravis/preskocis/nisiuopcesvjestandasitrebao platiti neki namet
<rut> nema tu griznje savjesti i sl.
<ivoks> te namete treba okrupniti i znam da zakon to propisuju
<ivoks> propisuje
<ivoks> da se razumijeno; ne gajim iluzije da ce odprve zakon biti idealan
<ivoks> nece
<pav> rut: nekako mislim da je davno mogao otić petama vjetra. I da mu se ne da muljat radi para, pogotovo ne ovdje
<BotaniCar> ivoks: tak je nama dosla inspekcija u poslovnu jedinicu Lipik i oprala nas za stvari koje ne bi bile mimo regule - da smo uopce mislili o njima :)O 
<ivoks> ali moramo krenuti od nekud
<ivoks> moramo pokusati
<rut> pav da mu je toliko lose i da mu nije dobro otisao bi davno .. takvi sto imaju uvjek placu 
<pav> rut: pitaj ga sam...
<ivoks> ako ne pokusamo, necemo se maknuti s mjesta
<ivoks> a svi nas prestizu
<rut> pav netrebam pitat . znam :)
<pav> ne znaš
<ivoks> mi ne da vise ne mozemo stici poljsku, ne mozemo ni rumunjsku
<BotaniCar> rut: prost si k'o slapa :) Takvih par nam, osim morskih rentijera, bivaju zadnji koji nam drze socijalni mir placanjem davanja drzavi :)
<pav> Po prvi puta otkad sam ovdje čujem domoljuba a ne seratora
<ivoks> radna mjesta iz hrvatske doslovno odlaze u rumunjsku
<BotaniCar> pav: eto, da mu das priliku :) 
<ivoks> pitajte HT gdje im je support call centar
<BotaniCar> Ili Microsoft :) 
<ivoks> ne ovaj za ljude, vec informaticari koji su l1/l2 support za datacentre u hr
<rut> muffin aj ne serendaj i ti sad 
<ivoks> mi moramo pojeftiniti rad
<ivoks> pod bilo koju cijenu
<BotaniCar> rut: ja stojim iza onog sto sam napisao
<pav> /ignore rut 
<rut> muffin sve je to kredit na kredit na kredit i na kredit
<pav> ne seri rut
<ledeni> .weather zagreb,croatia
<datase> ledeni: Weather for Zagreb, Croatia | Temperature: 74°F / 24°C; Humidity: 34%; Conditions: Unknown; Wind: Se, 2mph / 3kph; Updated: 1 hr, 3 mins, 12 secs ago | Forecast for Wednesday: Clear; High of 82°F / 28°C; Low of 59°F / 15°C | Forecast for Thursday: Clear; High of 90°F / 32°C; Low of 64°F / 18°C | Forecast for Friday: Partly cloudy; High of 85°F / 29°C; Low of 57°F / 14°C | Forecast for Saturday: (1 more message)
<BotaniCar> rut: je, sve osim onog sto nije, a ti covjeku koji daje dio toga koje NIJE kredit, velis da sere i kuka .. 
<ivoks> rut: ja bi volio da sam auto mogao kupiti za sebe
<ivoks> rut: ali drzava je slozena tako da se kaznjava one koji nemaju
<rut> muffin nisam ja reko da ivoks sere .. samo kazem da kuka a ima 
<ivoks> ne kukam
<pav> ivoks: tako je složena od '45 
<ivoks> ja zelim da bude bolje
<ivoks> ja zelim da mi nijemcima prodajemo audi
<ivoks> a ne oni nama
<rut> muffin da nema davno bi on otisao i imao jos vise 
<BotaniCar> rut: ne kuka, prvi sam ga pitao sto misli, nije se dosao jadat'
<rut> muffin snasao se tu i svaka cast ima .. da nema opet bi se snasao i otisao van
<rut> a nas koji nemamo a seremo ko nas j* .. treba nas jos cijedit i gazit
<ivoks> dok je kod nas najvisa stopa poreza na dohodak 36%, u rumunjskoj je 16%
<ivoks> u njemackoj navisa stopa poreza na dohodak ide na 15 milijuna kuna, a kod nas?
<ivoks> kod nas na ono sto bi trebala biti losa placa
<BotaniCar> ivoks: thx, ne moras dubiti temu, sve si rek'o
<pav> ivoks: kako stoji stvar s porezma, i godnišnjim bounsima? To isto ide pod porez na dohodak?
<ivoks> (krivo sam rekao; nije na 15 milijuna, vec na 3,5)
<BotaniCar> Jos gore :)
<ivoks> nijemci imaju 15% poreza na 800.000kn godisnjeg prihoda
<ivoks> to je manje od rumunja
<ivoks> kod nas je to do sad bilo 40%
<ivoks> pav: mislim da da, to je sve dohodak
<pav> ivoks: i olakšice na reinvestiranje, donacije, ulaganja u humantirarne svrhe su i dalje kod nas na nivou Djeda Mraza (ne postoji) ili se tu nešto ipak promijenilo?
<ivoks> ne postoji
<ivoks> tocnije, vrlo je rigidno
<ivoks> npr
<pav> strašno
<ivoks> ja zaradim u obrtu X i to investiram u firmu Y, zaposlim troje ljudi
<ivoks> ali i platim porez na dohodak na to sto sam investirao
<ivoks> donacije se priznaju u nekom smjesnom iznosu
<ivoks> al to je sve nebitno
<ivoks> bitno je da je rad preskup
<pav> ne znam. jednostano ne znam jesu li samo nesposobni ili glupi.
<pav> jer napravit takve zakone...
<BotaniCar> s/glupi/skupi/
<ivoks> ne treba nikakva zavjera da se ovako uredi drustvo
<pav> Misli, znam. te zakone je pisala Uprava, najveći uhljebi. Napravili su zakone tako da relani sektor presuši.
<ivoks> u zadnjih 100 godina, nas narod je imao tri 'leadera'; tito, tudjman i sanader
<ivoks> to vise manje govori o kvaliteti lidera :)
<ivoks> ali...
<pav> oho ivoks! a Račan?
<ivoks> jedini su koji su lupali sakom o stol
<ivoks> racan nije bio lider
<ivoks> on je bio politicar
<pav> Račan? Pfff
<pav> ja nikad nisam volio lijevo
<ivoks> ne govorimo o lijevo ili desno
<ivoks> racan nije znao niti artikulirati sto zeli
<ivoks> vukao je poteze, da
<pav> Ali račan je došao na vlast nakon utakmice s Miloševićem i Tu
<pav> Ali račan je došao na vlast nakon utakmice s Miloševićem i Tuđmanom
<ivoks> racan je bio na vlasti i prije tudjmana
<Mmike> ivoks, koji ti auto imas?
<Mmike> gle debila
<Mmike> ivoks, koji ti irc client koristis
<BotaniCar> HAHAHAHAHAHA
<ivoks> irssi
<pav> Mmike: ajd pivo jedno ili konjak prvo
<Mmike> brijem da  cu ja prec na weechat ili tak nest, hexchat je ocajan
<pav> a onda dođi na IRC :D
<Mmike> pav,  a nemrem to dok radim :)
<pav> Mmike: meni je hex ok
<pav> ali ja sam odrastao na Xchatu
<Mmike> ne sumnjam, tebi su i windowsi ok :)
<BotaniCar> http://gizmodo.com/people-stopped-going-to-best-buy-so-now-best-buy-will-c-1798545478 # hahaha, kakvi kurcevi webshopovi, znaju Ameri da nema do kucanja na vrata :) 
<Mmike> pav, da, xchat je masu bolji
<ivoks> Mmike: znc vrtim na serveru i spajam se s cim hocu
<pav> Mmike: meni je ok sve dok radi i windows i linux i OSX
<BotaniCar> A ako se da naplatiti sat rada, onda su mu OK i dok ne rade
<pav> Mmike: hexchat guta konfig file od Xchata
<pav> a imaš i neke forkove Xchata
<BotaniCar> "For $100 or so, however, you can hire an Amazon technician to come to your house and set up your gadgets."
<ivoks> a mirovinski fondovi; to su fondovi koje financiraju gradjani, kako bi kupili obveznice republike hrvatske, koje ce morati otplatiti gradjani
<ivoks> zaduzujemo se sami od sebe i placamo kamatu posredniku
<pav> ivoks: ništa novo, od zlatnih 60 naovamo
<pav> ista ekonomska "politika"
<ivoks> da, da imamo lidera, pokusao bi nesto novo
<ivoks> nama fali kreativnosti
<BotaniCar> Zaduzivanje sam kod sebe bi bila najbolja stvar ikad, da je to tako :( 
<ivoks> al to ni ne cudi, s obzirom da nismo upravljali drzavom stoljecima
<BotaniCar> No, kako si nismo sposobni pare ni stampati, nemremo si ni posudjivati :)
<pav> Kad pogledaš još "pretvorbu i privatizaciju" pogotovo u bankarskom sektoru...
<pav> onda smo stvarno mafijaška država
<ivoks> to su sve 'dogadjaji'
<ivoks> da, losi su, ali nisu uzrok problema
<ivoks> problem je sistematsko nemaje drzavnika
<ivoks> republika hrvatska nije imala vodju od tudjmanove smrti
<pav> ivoks: imamo Koly
<pav> I Pleky-ja
<pav> Koly je članica komiteta 300, di ćeš bolje
<ivoks> nema veze
<BotaniCar> Problem kod aktualne precjednice je kaj nije zainteresirana za nish osim putovanja i da nekak zavrsi fax
<ivoks> nema veze di su drugi
<ivoks> sto ti, ili ja radimo za boljitak?
<pav> Ali kak ne kužiš Bot, fax je bitan!
<ivoks> nedavno sam razgovarao s jednom novinarkom
<BotaniCar> vidjelo se od cega je skovana kad je bilo ono zahladjenje odnosa izmedju markovog trga i njenog ureda
<ivoks> i jadam se kako je lose, kako ovo, kako ono
<BotaniCar> pav: jasno da je, ako nemas vezu :)
<ivoks> ali rekla je nes istinito - a sto si ti napravio da bude bolje
<ivoks> nisam imao odgovor
<ivoks> tak da
<ivoks> lako je vidjeti probleme kod drugih
<ivoks> treba poceti od sebe
<pav> ma umoran sam od toga da radim da bude bolje
<ivoks> to je u redu
<ivoks> reci gdje si stao, pa da drugi nastave
<pav> jer istovremeno, na jednog takvog mene 200 njih pišaju u rupu koju sam otkopao za bazen. I sve se uruši
<BotaniCar> Malo je problem kaj i nema pno zainteresiranih za rad za javno dobro. Znam kako sam prosao kad sam trazuio pomoc za neke stvari. 
<pav> počeo sam javno objavljivati gdje sam radio i imao upliva
<BotaniCar> E, pav, lijepo si to napisao, tocno tak 
<ivoks> postoji rjesenje
<ivoks> svakoga koga izaberemo, bio predjsednik vlade ili republike
<ivoks> svakoga treba poslati na 2 mjesecni dril kod simona sineka
<pav> Me ne treba ivoks 
<pav> ljudi će to riješiti sami
<ivoks> nece
<ivoks> treba im vodja
<pav> ma hoće, ali onda nastapa kaos
<ivoks> ja sam isto mislio da ljudi to mogu sami
<ivoks> cak sam i rekao 'kako ce 200 ljudi uvjeriti 4 milijuna'
<ivoks> al...
<ivoks> steve jobs
<pav> a to je,recimo, političarima koji su vidjeli evrope, kao plenkoviću jasno kao dan
<ivoks> martin l. king
<pav> da će pogiinuti u reolucij
<ivoks> povijest je ispisana imenima pojedinaca, ne naroda
<pav> ivoks, mi imamo 200 obitelji...
<ivoks> da bar imamo
<ivoks> ali nemamo
<pav> Evo ti jedna povijesna, kako se branio Radio 101, nakon skupa na trgu: http://frajeri.org/vatrogasci/
<ivoks> pav: sjecas se toga?
<pav> ja ratujem (uglavnom) sam
<ivoks> kad se to desilo
<pav> naravno da se sjećam
<ivoks> kada je franjo bio van drzave. kad se vratio, svi su usutjeli
<pav> ovo je o Pašaliću i 500.000, kad ne bi bilo drugog prosvjeda
<ivoks> bolestan covjek, sam, utihnuo sve
<ivoks> zasto su se svi bojali tita
<ivoks> tudjama
<ivoks> sanadera
<pav> Pašalića su se bojali, Franju su štovali.
<ivoks> jedan moze sve
<ivoks> bdp nam je porastao samo 2,8%
<pav> Te brojke... To je tak frizirano da te Bog sačuva
<Mmike> pav, ma, zivcira me stso je spor - tipkam i imam lag
<Mmike> k'o na BBSovima nekad
<pav> Lag?
<ivoks> ne znam, ali ja vidim da je bolje
<Mmike> a weechat ima neke super fore s bouncerima i tak
<pav> u Hexchatu?
<ivoks> novac brze tece
<Mmike> pa moram to malo istraziti
<ivoks> nema vise problema s placanjem
<Mmike> pav, ne, u mircu, al' ja napisem hexchat :)
<ivoks> ljudi pokrecu poslove
<pav> Mmike: ja nemam nikakav lag ni pod win ni pod Debianom. Da nemaš neki keyloger pride od žene? :D
<Mmike> ma imas, sam si star pa ne kuzis :D
<Mmike> salim se, naravno :)
<Mmike> ne znam, nisam sretan
<ivoks> A movement only exits when people are willing to move, inspired to follow in a direction a leader points.
<pav> ivoks: Tuđman je bio odabran sedamdesetih
<pav> Veselica im je bio radikalan previše, Gotovac im je bio "pjesnik"
<pav> Tuđmana su odabrali jer su mislili da ga mogu kontrolirati. Džaba!
<pav> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k2pqiCeKAN8
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Fokus: Kako je Udba stvorila Hrvatsku :: Duration: 56:20 :: Views: 65,105 uploaded by Zeljko Peratovic :: 55 likes :: 18 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<pav> Mmike: ne zna, dođi i vido kako to radi kod mene.
<pav> Mmike: ne znam, dođi i vido kako to radi kod mene.
<pav> vidi* jelte
<pav> BotaniCar: btw, hvala na ideji. Debian Live, gParted i sve fercera :D
<pav> Šta će ikome LVM kad postoji resize diska pod VMwaretom :)
<ivoks> pav: ne treba gubiti vrijeme na zavjere
<ivoks> mislim, mozes, ali... to nece promijeniti nista u tom zivotu, niti zivotu tvojih sugradjana
<pav> iskreno ivoks, nikad me nije zanimalo u detalje. Igrom slučaja mi je došlo pod nos.
<pav> Mijenjao sam ovaj svijet i još ga mijenjam. Imaš na mom blogu o tome.
<ivoks> ne znam koji je tvoj blog
<pav> frajeri.org
<ivoks> https://www.ted.com/talks/charity_wayua_a_few_ways_to_fix_an_ailing_government
<pav> ivoks: tnx, pogledat ću popodne
<jelly> ivoks: znas sto si napravio da bude bolje?  Zaposlio si 4+ ljudi, mozda ih ne izrabljujes, i drugi mogu vidit da postoje takvi poslodavci
<ivoks> jelly: to nije nista
<ivoks> jelly: to nije ono sto cini promjenu
<ivoks> samo pridonosi status quo
<pav> ivoks: sve dok djeluješ aktivno na promjeni sustava ovdje radiš promjenu
<pav> ja sam odabrao dulji i teži put, raditi na promjeni svijesti kako bi se promijenio sustav. Što je uz medijsku situaciju ovdje ponekad sizifov posao.
<ivoks> jelly: mozes srediti hbo go? :)
<pav> ivoks: nek ti sredi neograničenu količini promo-a od 1mj :)
<jelly> ivoks: pojma, jesi jos korisnik igdje
<ivoks> uzmes netflix, nema grand tour
<ivoks> uzmes amazon, nema nis osim grand tour
<ivoks> sad bi trebao jos i hbo
<ivoks> jelly: nisam :)
<ivoks> jelly: a htio sam biti
<jelly> znam :-)
<pav> ivoks: uzmeš seedbox lol
<jelly> tlaka je trošiti vrijeme s torrentima
<jelly> te moraš nać invite za privatni tracker, te nać seedbox, te slagat RSS feed
<BotaniCar> jelly: postanes seedbox ! 
<hbogner> popcorntime ?
<BotaniCar> Voice from 20th century is herd :)
<pav> "nać seedbox" je kao tlaka :D
<jelly> sve to je tlaka
<pav> jelly: doneseš staru kantu u server room i imaš seedbox
<jelly> to je bar sat vremena posla
<jelly> samo donijeti hardver.  Jos instalirati OS, instalirati softver, podesiti
<jelly> radije platim hbo go
<pav> ha gle, isplati dugoročno čak i uz cijene seedboxa danas
<pav> ma nije bed platit
<pav> ovak se spusti direktno na media server
<pav> i gledam šta hoću i kad hoću
<pav> i ne moram gušit vanjski link svaki puta
<pav> nije da je optička veza dostupna svakome
<pav> doktore, počeo sam koristiti Windows PowerShell umjesto "Naredbeni redak" i nema nikakvih problema.
<pav> Doktore, je li mi dobro ? :D
<jelly> meni je netflix dost, ionako ne stignem pogledati nista
<jelly> prije bi bilo maraton cijeli vikend sezona, sad zaspim nakon pola epizode
<BotaniCar> E, da, to isto :) 
<pav> imaš li djece jelly ?
<BotaniCar> Kak da on to zna ? 
<jelly> ni jedno legalno
<pav> pa od čega se tebi spava, što te izmori ? :D (sic! BotaniCar )
<jelly> od svega
<pav> dobar si. nek ti veli BotaniCar koliko slobodnog vremena manje ima od kad ima dvoje a ne jedno dijete.
<BotaniCar> Citao sam malo o tom slobodnom vremenu, nisam imao vremena proci clanak do kraja 
<pav> :D
<BotaniCar> Ali, jel tema vrijeme ili umor ? Bome sam znao biti fest umoran i bez dece 
<BotaniCar> BREAKING NEWS: vegan pojeo crva u jabuci, zavrsio na ispumpavanju. Stanje stabilno. 
<pav> Doskčica iz dijaspore o životu u hr:
<pav> (mali crv tati crvu)
<pav> - Tata, jel bi mi mogli živjet u Jabuci?
<pav> * Moigli bi sine, dakako.
<pav> - A tata, jal bi mi mogli živjet u Banani?
<pav> = Mogli bi sine, kako da ne!
<pav> - Tata... Zašto mi onda živimo u govnu??
<pav> = Zato što je to naša Domovina, sine !!!
<BotaniCar> :D
<pav> (typos are accidental)
<pav> BotaniCar: taj sam čuo devedesetih
<pav> (!)
<BotaniCar> I svi ostali, jebem ti koja je ovaj kanal gerijatrija :) 
<BotaniCar> Ce umrem: https://scontent.fzag1-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/21105877_10212357901275562_7719696175309105254_n.jpg?oh=882c82072b1fa16f9c029fd701d68299&oe=5A601C78
<jelly> branko kockica zacelo nije rekao "djeca" 
<jelly> <pedant />
<pav> jelly: možda i jeste
<BotaniCar> Poanta ostaje :) 
<pav> sh.wikipedia.org
<jelly> http://mondo.rs/a656904/Zabava/TV/Branko-Kockica-Tatatatira-nikada-vise.html
<BotaniCar> Dobar je lik, kaj mislis jel jos alkos ? :D
<jelly> zar se od toga moze izlijecit :-)
<BotaniCar> Kajaznam, znam da mozes prestat' pit' , pa nema (toliko) manifestacija, meni je to isto 
<pav> BotaniCar: alkos je uvijek alkos, samo su neki prestali pit
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> englezi mi sad salju mail
<ivoks> da bi oni dosli na turu sutra
<ivoks> al da jos nisu rezervirali let iz londona za split
<ivoks> brijem da nece naci slobodan let
<sillyslux> sta ima u splitu sutra?
<ivoks> ne dolaze u split
<ivoks> tamo samo slijecu
<sillyslux> tranzit
<ivoks> idu na murter
<pav> nek probaju na Zadar ako ne mogu na Split
<ivoks> te opcije im i nudimo
<ivoks> ali mogli su se i ranije sjetiti :)
<ivoks> oni danas odlucuju ici na avanturisticki 'odmor' od 5 dana u hrvatskoj
<pav> ;)
<pav> Nek slete na FT i idu vlakom, to je tek avanturistički odmor
<pav> recimo onim ponoćnim, što do rijeke vozi 6 sati
<pav> i onda na brod
<ivoks> dolaze u split
<ivoks> odlicno, u isto vrijeme kada i ostali gosti
<Mmike> <pav> Nek slete na FT i idu vlakom, to je tek avanturistički odmor
<Mmike> lol
<Mmike> to je doista avantura :)
 * Mmike je ovo ljeto do splita dosao autom, naturio auto na vlak, i voziiiiiiiiii
<Mmike> avantura samo takva :)
<pav> Mmike: probaj brodom od Rijeke do Hvara hahaha
<Mmike> to sam 101 put isao
<pav> been there, done that
<Mmike> za vrijeme rata dok se nije moglo
<pav> plus pas
<pav> nene
<Mmike> nije neki bed ak imas kabinu pa mosh spavat
<Mmike> ak nemas, propizdis :)
<pav> ja probao 96
<pav> na palubi, cura pas i ja
<jelly> koliko to dugo traje
<pav> davno je to bilo, ali mi se čini da desetak sati
<pav> više
<pav> nekih 15
<pav> popodne smo krenuli iz rijeke
<pav> i ujutro smo bili na Hvaru
<Mmike> jelly, previse
<Mmike> ma kufer
<Mmike> traje jedno 12-13 sati
<Mmike> iz rijeke, mislim da stane na rabu negdje, pa u zadru, pa u splitu, pa hvar, pa korcula
<Mmike> s tim da je nekad isao hvar/hvar->vela-luka/korcula, a sad mislim da ide starigrad/hvar->korcula/korcula
<sillyslux> lol, pav imaliste macji toalet za psa?
<jelly> prek palube
<sillyslux> bacit ostavke ili  drazat psa?
<sillyslux> bacit psa :P
<jelly> ne, drzis ga preko dok ne obavi svoje, duhhh
<pav> a sillyslux ?
<sillyslux> da, rotwelera s 100 kila
<pav> kako šta zašto?
<sillyslux> pa pas na brodicu, razmisljam kak to ide...
<pav> ah to
<pav> nije srao
<jelly> siroce
<pav> ukenjao se kod prve palme kad smo sišli s broda u Hvaru, moš mislit neugode
<jelly> pav: trebalo bi tu metodologiju prenijeti nekako kod mene u firmu na sastancima
<pav> Riva, šetalište, palme....
<jelly> <pav> nije srao
<sillyslux> lol
<pav> Samo reci jelly, zatvor 10 dana LOL
<sillyslux> https://arstechnica.com/science/2017/08/it-looks-like-yet-another-satellite-is-breaking-apart-at-geo/
<SilverSpace> vece
#ubuntu-hr 2017-08-31
<ivoks> jutro
<hbogner> o/ 
<Mmike> DJEESI BILA MIIIIIIIIIIIIICIKAAAAAAAAAAA
<ferenc> hojla
<ivoks> lol
<ivoks> fiver
<ivoks> dam 100$ da mi smisli 15 ideja za ime firme
<ivoks> i zena izbaci:
<ivoks> Techspy Solution
<ivoks> Life Freshen
<ivoks> Staples Meritage
<ivoks> Vital Service
<ivoks> Offisage Solutions
<ivoks> eVantage Solutions
<ivoks> i kad joj velim da nisam zadovoljan, onda kaze da su to outstanding names :)
<Mmike> Offisage Solutions <- ak ovo nije outstanding... :D
<Mmike> btw, kaj nije fiver $5 doalra sve?
<Mmike> ivoks plati meni ramstek i pol s pivom, smislim ti ja ime :)
<ivoks> smislio sam vec
<ivoks> a najbolje mi je ovo
<ivoks> Relaxaeon
<ivoks> pa kak to opce izgovoris :)
<ivoks> Mmike: 5$ vise nije sto je bilo :)
<ivoks> dakle, platio 100, a ona meni prvom porukom veli 'kupi direktno od mene za 300 i dobiti ces sve'
<ivoks> reko necu, kaj brijes
<ivoks> i sad hoce da joj dam ime, da ce mi napraviti logo :)
<jelly> tko ne bi htio raditi za Techspy Solution
<sillyslux> pa ako je staples jedna postojeca companija, a techspy, life freshen i vital service navodno jednako dobro opisuju tvoju firmu...
<sillyslux> prevarila te
<sillyslux> I will Brainstorm 15 Names with exact Domain and Trademark available
<sillyslux> lol aj reci koja je to
<sillyslux> Regrettably a below zero rating is not an option. The work provided was just awful. I paid $100 for company name suggestions. What I received was jumbled jibberish that made no sense. My first and last time to use Fiver. Never again will I use this joke of a service. STAY AWAY FROM THIS WORTHLESS PROVIDER.
<sillyslux> DO NOT HIRE. Contacted the freelancers looking for help with an app name. She first suggested a list of names, among which names like "Ace Jolly" and "Buddy Alpha". While the first one might sound very attractive to people looking for inappropriate to discuss here services, I can hardly imagine that my corporate clients would like it.
<sillyslux> Unacceptable Experience
<sillyslux> itd... :(
<sillyslux> i cini mi se da je to cak i organizirano
<sillyslux> prevaranti jedni drugim daju dobre recenzije
<sillyslux> better luck at freelance.hr
<sillyslux> ili s Mmikeom na rucku
#ubuntu-hr 2017-09-01
<jelly> skratilo mi paricu http://www.speedtest.net/result/6587580944.png
<rut> blago tebi :)
<jelly> sad cekam G.fast
<rut> blize si od 500m ?
<rut> i jel iskon to opce ima u planu 
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> dobro
<SilverSpace> iskon 
<SilverSpace> mi ovdje spali na vip tj bnet
<SilverSpace> optiku
<SilverSpace> sve drugo koma 
<SilverSpace> http://beta.speedtest.net/result/6587662919.png
<SilverSpace> jos sam na btnetu
<jelly> rut: mislim da sad jesam
<jelly> rut: (ima, testira se)
<jelly> SilverSpace: optika od bilo koga je dobra :-)
<rut> hmm . zena mulja sa drugim dode i ubije njega umjesto da rokne nju 
<jelly> da nije bio los ne bi morala muljati?
<rut> a tko zna .. al kako kazu lonac nade poklopac
<jelly> sjela plata ♥
<SilverSpace> kaj 1
<SilverSpace> dobra firma 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: di si ?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, hvat
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> hvar, jos uvijek
<Mmike> al' brijem da cemo skoro doma, vrijeme se mijenja, nema smisla vise bit tu
<Mmike> tj, ima, al' ne s detetom :)
<SilverSpace> jos se kupas :)
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> jucer smo ranije pobjegli s plaze jer nije bilo maestrala pa su komarci poceli napadati pre rano :)
<SilverSpace> ima ih 
<Mmike> steta sto se vrijeme sjebalo, planirali smo jos 10ak dana biti tu
<SilverSpace> nema kise a komarci 
<Mmike> al' sutra/prekosutra kisa, ponedjeljak cmoljavo, i onda ce vec hladno postat a dete je i tak ludo vise od Jelse i svega :)
<SilverSpace> pa nece dugo grdo bit?
<Mmike> a slijedeca 2-3 dana, veli dhmz
<SilverSpace> mislio sam da si u zg 
<SilverSpace> da svratis na gemist nismo dugo :)
<Mmike> haha :)
<Mmike> pa mogo bi da
<Mmike> moram do knjogovodje kad dodjem, tak da je to prilika :D
<SilverSpace> da vidis klinju kak spika englski 
<SilverSpace> ponedjeljak u cetvrti krece a spika ko ludak ni sam ne vjerujem kak
<vileni> SilverSpace: gotov rossi za ovu sezonu
<Mmike> kaj rossi
<Mmike> hamilton!
<Mmike> joj, pa sad je trening, stokor?
<vileni> Mmike: rekao bih ti nesto ali ne vrijedni bita taj sport :P nego, otvorio se burgeraj kod mene na poslu ako pozelis svratiti :)
<Mmike> burgeraj?
<Mmike> The Burgeraj?!
<Mmike> ili?
<vileni> ne, onaj drugi
<vileni> burgerbar?
<vileni> :D
<vileni> neznam vise
<SilverSpace> vileni: kaj je bilo 
<SilverSpace> nisam nis pratio ovih dana 
<vileni> SilverSpace: ovo jucer bilo
<vileni> izgleda da je opet na ranchu trenirao
<vileni> i slomio desnu nogu, obje kosti
<SilverSpace> Lewis Hamilton najbrži na prvom slobodnom treningu u Italiji
<vileni> ono, treci u prvenstvu, mozda zadnja sansa ikad
<SilverSpace> vileni: joj a jeboga ludog
<vileni> i sad ovako
<vileni> ja mislim da ce Dovi biti prvak ako marquez napravi jos jednu gresku
<SilverSpace> kuzim da se razbio na motoru na pisti ali ovak 
<SilverSpace> vileni: da bilo bi dobro za gp da dovi dobije
<vileni> SilverSpace: navodno mu je Stoner mentor sad, i tehnicki savjetnik i test vozac za ducati opcenito, sto bi objasnilo dosta toga :)
<SilverSpace> marqueza moze samo zadrzati jos neki kvar ili mozda dukati sad slozen kak treba
<SilverSpace> marquez cesto pada i ne vjerujem da se i on begdje nece slomit
<SilverSpace> negdje*
<Mmike> vileni, jebemu, nemres bit tak flabrtljiv oko burgera! :)
<Mmike> vileni, kak Lidija ?
<SilverSpace> ima srece ko niko 
<vileni> Mmike: pretezno super, izbila 2 donja zuba bez problema, sad ju muce gornja 2 jedan po jedan
<vileni> ali recimo jednu od 3 noci lose spava
<vileni> nije prestrasno
<vileni> dosli do losinja u utorak, sad one ostaju tu do 21.09. 
<Mmike> oo, ti s idolje
<Mmike> fino
<Mmike> super je to kad starci mogu malo preuzet
<Mmike> vileni, pozdravi vlastu kad ju sretnes :)
<vileni> Mmike: evo kad se vrati iz kuhinje .D
<Mmike> kul :D
<SilverSpace> a
<ivoks> dakle
<ivoks> svijet se mijenjat
<ivoks> odredjeni proizvodjac:
<ivoks> Supported Distros: Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS (Xenial Xerus) 64-bit and Debian 8 64-bit
<ivoks> Windows, OS X
<ivoks> Unfortunately, Docker does not provide full support for these systems, so we can't ensure proper operation of UNMS, smooth backups and upgrades. At this time we recommend that you install VirtualBox with the latest version of Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS (Xenial Xerus) and then follow the Linux instructions above.
<jelly> ali latest version of 16.04.1 je 16.04.5 
<Mmike> ma to ti je ist
<jelly> kod mijh vendora, ak trazi centos 6.3 znaci da 6.4 nije dobar; ak ovi traze tocno 16.04.1 znaci da 16.04.2 nije dobar
<Mmike> ili ne znaju
<Mmike> jelly, imas ti negdje mapu ht/iskon optike, pokrivenosti po zagrebu?
<Mmike> jao, pa sad ce skoro mandarinkice!
<jelly> Mmike: i da imam ne bi ti smio pokazati
<jelly> a pitanje je hoce li biti mandarina, kolegica je na porodiljnom
<Mmike> mislim da je to javno dostupno
<Mmike> sam kaj nemrem nac
<Mmike> a jebemu
<Mmike> (za mandarine)
<hbogner> Mmike, hakom?
<hbogner> imaju nekakav "gis"
<Mmike> dobro da si mi ga dao :)
<Mmike> wooo, dobio sam 50MB/sec :)
<Mmike> kroz wireless, 802.11b/g/n
<Mmike> WAT
<Mmike> danasnji sastanak
<Mmike> zavrsio 10 minuta ranije
<Mmike> obicno traje bar 15-20 minuta dulje neg kaj treba :)
<jelly> Mmike: kompresijom?
<jelly> 802.11n nemre gurati 400Mbps
<jelly> lazem, moze teoretski
#ubuntu-hr 2017-09-03
<sillyslux> vidio auto s oznakama ST-IVANO inace ima grb, eu, sve...
<jelly> ooh, mehanicke tipke, trackpoint, dugi enter kao opcija http://www.tomshardware.com/news/tex-yoda-ii-mechanical-keyboard-preorder,34924.html
<sillyslux> https://twitter.com/webmink/status/904081073256243201
#ubuntu-hr 2018-08-27
<jelly> .weather zagreb
<datase> Zagreb,HR(lat,lon=45.81,15.98) - Condition: Clear - clear sky. Temperature 14.4°C/58°F (13.0 to 16.0°C) Wind: 2km/h Humidity: 72% Pressure at sea level: 1016hPa Visibility: 10km
<jelly-home> akamai ima fensi smensi usb stick
<jelly-home>            2 .   Plug the rescue stick into the computer. The rescue stick mounts as a CD-ROM.
<jelly-home> 3.    Eject the CD-ROM. The rescue stick remounts in Read/Write (R/W) Mode.
<jelly-home> i fakat.
<rut> tutu :P
<obrut> jebo ih javascript i moderni frameworci
<obrut> da bi prikazo par stvari na ekranu treba prizvati demone i otplesati dva plesa po uzarenom kamenju
<hrvoje> da, valjda je hello world u angularu 10 megabajta :D
<obrut> super mi je kad na masini 32 corea, 96 GB RAM-a, mizeran projekt kompajliranje traje i traje
<SilverSpace> jutr
<SilverSpace> pih sad mi se dva puta u pol sata zamrlo racunalo uubutu 
<SilverSpace> prvi puta do sad 
<SilverSpace> crome i youtube
#ubuntu-hr 2018-08-28
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> https://twitter.com/MotoGP/status/1034395377783455755
<rut> https://www.index.hr/magazin/clanak/rijesite-test-i-provjerite-jeste-li-pravi-sveznalica-ili-se-sramotite-neznanjem/2020274.aspx
<rut> 9/15
<SilverSpace> rut: ima par pitanja koji nisu dobro postaavljeni i neodgovaraju odgovoru :)
<SilverSpace> 10
<rut> a ima . trik pitanja
<rut> jel rusija azija ili europa 
<rut> i jedno i drugo :) 
<jelly> bah, ovo je em americentricno em prevedeno
<jelly> a i za zemljopis sam tudum
<jelly> wtf je "Velika zavala" 
<jelly> Grand Canyon?
<jelly> uglavnom, 12/15
<jelly> pola na sreću
<SilverSpace> i ovo za slano jezero 
<SilverSpace> kak nesto suho moze biti jezero
<jelly> može se zvati jezero :-)
<SilverSpace> prvo sam odmah pogrijesio ne citajuci kak spada
<SilverSpace> je i na plotu pise picka
<SilverSpace> :)
<rut> :) :)
<SilverSpace> ￼
<SilverSpace> Jorge Lorenzo
<SilverSpace> kak mi drago za njega kaj ih sad dere 
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QJ8ls5oN3ps
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Massive Hornet Nest Removal :: Duration: 04:15 :: Views: 8,263,890 uploaded by Stinger Creations :: 61,291 likes :: 3,504 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<SilverSpace> mojoj susjedi tu u zgradi su se naselili u ormar kak zivi sama jednu sobu nije ulazila mjesecima i ovi ušli u ormar napravili gnjezdo 
<jelly> Mmike: a sad testirati ponovo sve mašine na povray nakon intel firmware updatea :-)
<jelly> sad baš gledam novi server, dal da prvo testiram sa starim fw ili da flasham pa da poslije ne mogu provjeriti 
<jelly> ma, ima rezervni bios fw, mogu bootat stari fw s njega
#ubuntu-hr 2018-08-29
<obrut> jebote sta sam se usro... ulogiram se u jedan stroj, onako automatski napravim screen -r, dobijem shell s nekim skroz normalnim promtom, ukucam ls, command not found
<obrut> probam jos nesto, ne radi
<obrut> reko jebote, razvalilo stroj... i onda skuzim da je na tom screenu shell od quagge :P
<obrut> probao sam i w za who i dobio output da je konfiguracija sejvana, reko ok :) sve u redu :)
<obrut> al tih par sekundi panike nije ugodno :P
<jelly> w kao "wr mem"? :-)
<obrut> da :)
<hrvoje> podsjeća me na ono kad je jedan kolega drugom stavio alias na ls da radi echo "Segmentation Fault (core dumped)"
<hrvoje> frka :)
<jelly> zato treba zakljucavati terminal kad se izlazi iz ureda
<obrut> i na javnom text terminalu provjeriti je li prompt zbilja od servera ili od necije aplikacije za kradju passworda :)
<obrut> (na srcu bilo obavezno) :)
<jelly> tad jos nije postojala rijec za phishing
<obrut> imam s odredjenih interfaceova vrlo cudne netflow statistike... cak bih pomislio da je bug na cisco routeru
#ubuntu-hr 2018-08-30
<sillyslux> https://twitter.com/idariane/status/1035078824743104512
<sillyslux> https://blogs.nasa.gov/spacestation/2018/08/30/international-space-station-status/
<jelly> Mmike: incoming Xeon Silver 4110, 1 socket, sa intel ucode iz 6. mjeseca i iz 2. mjeseca
<jelly> ili ne, jebe me iLO i java i nemrem copy/pasteat 1:42 sekundi iz toga
<SilverSpace> pih
<SilverSpace> prvi puta odlucim neku knjigu kupiti preko interneta i gle vraga rasprodana
<SilverSpace> i kaj sad nema mi druge nego krast 
<jelly> dobar izgovor zlata vrijedi!
<sillyslux> da, neke kradu ocima
<SilverSpace> jelly: :)
<jelly> besplatno odijelo! http://translate.google.com/translate?u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.spiegel.de%2Fstil%2Fder-zozosuit-im-test-was-taugt-masskleidung-aus-dem-internet-a-1224423.html&hl=en&langpair=auto|en&tbb=1&ie=UTF-8
<SilverSpace> Google Chrome
<SilverSpace> Verzija 68.0.3440.106
<SilverSpace> koju vi imate verziju
<jelly> ii  google-chrome-stable:amd64                68.0.3440.106-1           amd64                     The web browser from Google
<SilverSpace> https://www.index.hr/auto/clanak/nova-niva-dolazi-a-ovo-je-njena-najava/2020636.aspx
#ubuntu-hr 2018-08-31
<SilverSpace> dan
<obrut> sta dan, jutro :)
<SilverSpace> akk si negdje na sredini oceana :)
<obrut> SilverSpace: modernizirao sam se, umjesto kartonske kutijice za djidje, nabavih bolju (SFW) :) https://algol.obrut.org/video/stuff/MOV_0346.mp4
<obrut> iako, trebao sam mozda ipak vecu  uzet :)
<sillyslux> kakav je to unboxing bez komentara?
<obrut> trajalo bi kad bi komentirao i pokazao sto je gdje i cega sve ima unutra :)
<hbogner> obrut, di si uzeo kutiju?
<sillyslux> uhh, danas pocinje postupak za ukidanje ljetnog/zimskog racunanja vremena
<sillyslux> imat cemo samo jos ljetno
<sillyslux> a australija sutra dize cijene duhana na 125kn/pakovanje
<obrut> hbogner: bauhaus... nisam uopce planiro uzimat, nego prolazim tamo, reko gle ima finih kutija za alat, uzmem jednu za alat, skuzim ovu, reko idealna za djidje-midje :) 
<obrut> sillyslux: fakat se nadam da cemo ostat na ljetnom, a ne na zimskom (ako se ukine pomicanje)... duzi dan je super
<sillyslux> lol daaa
<obrut> ja sam cak glasao na ovoj anketi EU da ak se ukine da ostane na ljetnom... cak sam i dodao u komentar nesto poput "ljudi zele dan kad izadju s posla... sportske aktivnosti, druzenje s djecom, ovo ono" :)
<sillyslux>  ali junckerova odluka ipak nije obvezajuca za clanice eu-a
<obrut> sace rvati napravit referendum... ukidanje pomicanja sata i obveza jutarnje molitve na poslu, isti listic isti box za oboje
<sillyslux> isti krizic
<sillyslux> ✝
<obrut> :)
<obrut> koji unicode ?
<sillyslux> U+271D
<sillyslux> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Religious_and_political_symbols_in_Unicode
<datase> ^ Unicode contains a number characters that represent various cultural, political, and religious symbols. Most but not all of these are in the Miscellaneous Symbols block.
<obrut> ☭
<sillyslux> https://www.change.org/p/unicode-consortium-petition-for-a-pot-leaf-emoji
<hbogner> obrut, kolko para?
<obrut> hbogner: ak se ne varam, 110 kn... 
<hbogner> thx, prosljedio sefu :D
<sillyslux> hbogner, sta vi jos koristite prazne kante jupola?
<sillyslux> i ja sam :)
<hbogner> sillyslux, ne, kartonske kutije
<hbogner> ili crne vrece za smece
<sillyslux> kutije od cipela?
<sillyslux> i ja sam :)
<hbogner> ne, od praska za veš
<sillyslux> oh! ima sam jednu takvu od linuxa
<sillyslux> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_(Waschmittel)
<datase> ^ Linux ist eine Handelsmarke eines Vollwaschmittels der Schweizer Rösch AG, das seit 2001 produziert wird. Diese Tatsache wurde von der Gemeinschaft um das gleichnamige Computer-Betriebssystem Linux vielfach mit Heiterkeit aufgenommen.
<sillyslux> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/36/Linux.vollwaschmittel.jpg
<sillyslux> omeksivaca Microsoft ipak nisam tio kupit
<SilverSpace> obrut: dobra ti je ta ribička škatulja :)
<obrut> SilverSpace: upeco sam brdo mikrokontrolera, rpijeva i raznorazne elektronike :)
<SilverSpace> kaj niš od rapala 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> i da kakva ti je to prezentacija bez sisa 
<SilverSpace> pih
<jelly> kiš
<obrut> SilverSpace: ok, budem si snimio sise pa samo namontiram  na video...
<jelly> obrut: koliko imas tih pajova, bar 10
<jelly> pi-ova
<obrut> jelly: ne znam ni sam, ali nisu svi ovdje niti su sve piovi :)
<SilverSpace> )
<SilverSpace> :)
<hrvoje> i CW sat na nato remenu :)) opako :D
<SilverSpace> puko ko kokica
<SilverSpace> ček malo odkuda treća ruka???? 
<SilverSpace> obrut: kaj imaš tri ruke
<SilverSpace> :)
<obrut> SilverSpace: prve dvije su zenine :)
<obrut> pazi export formate ove tablice .... ovo ko da je ravilov radio sajt :P https://ams-ix.net/connected_parties
<jelly> perl je voljen od networkingasa
<obrut> ovih obsolete networkasa :) danas se radi u pythonu :)
<SilverSpace> obrut: ja već mislio da ti narasla treća :)))
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ExgMaa5N2c
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Girl jumps on banana and fails :: Duration: 00:16 :: Views: 25 uploaded by ELITE Virals :: 2 likes :: 0 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<SilverSpace> krivo upotrebila bananu 
<jelly> > Članarina u HDZ-u iznosi 10 kuna mjesečno dok HDZ-ovi državni i lokalni dužnosnici stranci uplaćuju pet posto mjesečne neto plaće. 
<jelly> > Članovi SDP-a s primanjima od 10 do 12,5 tisuća kuna izdvajat će 1000 kuna mjesečno, a SDP-ovci koji imaju od 10 do 12,5 tisuća - 400 kuna. Član SDP-a ili onaj tko to želi postati s prosječnom zagrebačkom plaćom između 4000 i 7500 kuna uplaćivat će stranci 100 kuna na mjesec.
<jelly> nije čudo da HDZ ima 6 puta više članova
<obrut> ne kuzim ovo "Članovi SDP-a s primanjima od 10 do 12,5 tisuća kuna izdvajat će 1000 kuna mjesečno, a SDP-ovci koji imaju od 10 do 12,5 tisuća - 400 kuna."
<obrut> koja razlika je izmedju clanova SDP-a i SDP-ovaca ?
<jelly> 600 kuna
<jelly> preciznije, 600 kuna da ne budes ovac
<obrut> i fakat ekipa placa 1000/600 kuna za partijsku knjizicu ? to valjda da ih uguze negdje pa da maznjavaju gdje stignu
<obrut> iako se to u HDZ-u dobie jeftinije
<obrut> nist, ajmo u HDZ
<jelly> pa da
<jelly> 5% od 12500 je 625kn, to je tu negdje
<obrut> ali ako si ovac
<jelly> neću da budem ovac
<obrut> glavni glumci bi htjeli, da su na pravoj strani, ja da budem ovac, a oni hadezeovci...
<jelly> heh.  RTB https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yRkd90nTqZ0
<datase> ^ YouTube :: The Who - Squeeze Box + lyrics :: Duration: 04:35 :: Views: 384,759 uploaded by Helena Duarte :: 2,394 likes :: 89 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<jelly> https://i.redd.it/9ez8033c7bb11.jpg pećnica sa ToS updateom
<jelly> koje su ovo perverzije https://www.cnx-software.com/2018/08/30/topjoy-falcon-mini-laptop-pentium-n5000-processor/
<jelly> SilverSpace: isti chip kao sonoff https://www.banggood.com/BlitzWolf-BW-SHP2-Smart-WIFI-Socket-EU-Plug-220V-16A-Work-with-Amazon-Alexa-Google-Assistant-p-1292899.html?ID=47184&cur_warehouse=CN#jsReviewsWrap
<sillyslux> tko kaze da nema morske pse u kastelanskom zaljevu... 
<sillyslux> 43cm
#ubuntu-hr 2018-09-01
<obrut> i tak... instalirao novi/zadnji ubuntu-mate, instalirava mi se software, pregledavam sta ima po meni-u i skrsi mi se meni :P
#ubuntu-hr 2018-09-02
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> Čokoladni Habanero jebote led kak to cisti sinuse 
<SilverSpace> https://www.google.hr/search?q=habanero+chocolate&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwi54K223JzdAhUFMewKHSwnBlwQiR56BAgIEBY&biw=1863&bih=1110
<SilverSpace> koji me vrag tjerao to probati 
<sillyslux> iz tvog  vrta?
<jelly> zanimljivo kako vijesti navode radikalnu ljevicu (zapravo, antifasiste) i desnicu u neredima u Njemackoj kao jednako lose
<SilverSpace> sillyslux: da iz mog vrta
<SilverSpace> jelly: pa kaj nije jednako loše
<SilverSpace> Ne znam čime bi ovo usporedio čokoladni habanero ima odvratni okus :( neću to više probati 
#ubuntu-hr 2019-08-26
<ivoks> SKONTO, OBRT ZA KNJIGOVODSTVENE USLUGE I UZGOJ VOĆA
<pav> jutro djecovi :)
 * pav is now playing: Harold Faltermeyer - Axel F
<pav> radio 101 :P
<jelly> neko je gledao tv jucer valjda
<jelly> ivoks: spremni su za raspad ekonomskog sustava!
 * pav sluša Radio 101 Croatia: http://live.radio101.hr:9531 | Bon Jovi - Have a Nice Day
<ivoks> kakav raspad
<ivoks> imali smo 10 godina rasta (dobro, ne mi u HR, ali svijet je imao)
<BotaniCar> @PAV: Axel F me moze asocirati samo na policajca s Beverly Hillsa :)
<jelly> bio je jučer drugi nastavak na nekom domaćem kanalu, a prošli vikend prvi
<pav> BotaniCar, Haha, Brendon iz Beverly Hills serije je imao rođendan :D
#ubuntu-hr 2019-08-27
<jelly>   * Increase maximum crontab length to 10,000 lines.
<jelly> tko se ono zalio
<jelly> da mu je 1000 jobova u crontabu premalo
<BotaniCar> Imam na par mjesta toliko komentara na job u samom cron fajlu :)
<BotaniCar> Postoji li prirodnije mjesto da dokumentiras ono sto job radi nego iznad njega ?! 
<jelly> našao sam na jednom mjestu automatiku koja, pazi sad, pobrka redke u rootovom crontabu
<jelly> da ih bar sortira, ne, ne vidi se nikakav red
<obrut> jelly: crontab je obsolete, welcome to systemd timers ! :)
<obrut> moram priznat da su mi ti timeri jebena stvar za neke primjene, nude bas ono sto je uvijek falilo cronu
<jelly> ma jebem ti timere
<pav> bok jelly 
<pav> bok sillyslux 
<sillyslux> elou
<pav> :)
<sillyslux> :D
<sillyslux> kupujem ergotrone
<sillyslux> sav sritan
<sillyslux> radim jos 4 dana u klimatizaciji
<sillyslux> pa natrag u frontend vebdefse
<pav> a?
<pav> hrvatski jezik molim te sillyslux, može i engleski :)
<pav> niš te ne kužim kaj pričaš
<pav> kaj je to ergotron uopće sillyslux ?
<sillyslux> kak neznas?
<pav> https://pastebin.com/WFRT76T9
<pav> sillyslux, nemam pojma o čemu pričaš
<sillyslux> gle https://www.ergotron.com/en-us/products/product-details/45-241
<sillyslux> !repaste
<pav> ma ne zanima me uopće
<sillyslux> .repaste
<pav> bude to jelly popravio
<pav> !pig jelly 
<pav> Å¡opnig :)
<sillyslux> ergotrone, i to ne twice nego trice
<pav> nemam vremena sillyslux 
<pav> brb
<sillyslux> ah
<sillyslux> sta zajebajes
<sillyslux> Pastebin.com is under heavy load right now :(
<sillyslux> Pastebin should be back online soon. This page will refresh in 60 seconds or refresh the page now.
<sillyslux> tako svaki dan sad
<jelly> ?
 * jelly ima stol za stajanje doma kojeg nikad ne koristi
<sillyslux> jel jelly to prodaje?
<jelly> oš doć u zg pokupit?
<sillyslux> ahne
<jelly> onda ne
<sillyslux> sad cu ja ergotrone
<sillyslux> prvi je tu
<jelly> (onaj ručni iz ikee)
<sillyslux> rucni stol?
<sillyslux> to sa dizanjem?
<sillyslux> ima toga i u ergotronu
<sillyslux> ima sam i ja elektrcnog s tipkama za gore/dole
<sillyslux> ali sjedecki
<pav> pastebin pod ddosom? :D
<pav> ajd baš lijepo
<pav> stavit ću na jebo.me
<sillyslux> vidio sam
<sillyslux> to ka neka tvoja ban history?
<pav> a?
<pav> ma
<sillyslux> svi te vole
<sillyslux> aj bit ce dobro
<pav> jelly, stavit ću ono sa #Corsair na jebo.me
<sillyslux> sve ce bit dobro
<jelly> koje ono?
 * jelly čita 2-3 kanala, ostali se skrolaju
<jelly> bitno da je muving
<sillyslux> hah... trazi trikoder nekog za njuskalo frontend
<sillyslux> with occasional remote work possibilities
<sillyslux> ahne... i ono blokiraju curlanje
<sillyslux> stavis neki browser header pa ipak funkcionira
<sillyslux> budale...
<sillyslux> necu tamo
<sillyslux> njihov rss sam si sam mora slozit
<jelly> occasional? :-\
<jelly> occasional pojavljivanje u uredu je bolja opcija
<sillyslux> da, necu se selit u zg
<sillyslux> flipkod zaposljava i full remote
<jelly> koji su ti
<jelly> jel traže perl kodera možda :)
<sillyslux> sumnjam
<sillyslux> https://www.flipkod.com/
<sillyslux> "I am probably one of the few people who are fully satisfied with how these guys do business."
<sillyslux> hmmm
<sillyslux> http://www.flipkod.com/faq/
<sillyslux> jesu li oni to dobro procitali prije objave?
<sillyslux> a... hrvoje... 
<sillyslux> skype email phone, ne spominje irc
<jelly> icq
<sillyslux> ovo mi se svida https://synyx.de/impressum/
<sillyslux> IRC: irc://irc.synyx.de #synyx
<sillyslux> ja kad otvorim firmu, i cistacica ce koristit irc
<pav> jelly, eno ti tamo pa gledaj
<jelly> rezimiraj :-)
<jelly> sto ima za gledati?  Nesto zanimljivo?  Nesto sa cim netko treba pomoc?  Free pron?
<pav> jelly, ajd goglaj "jebo.me/pas" lOl
<pav> ma ok jelly 
<pav> paseam ti na pvt
<jelly> uh, aj nemoj
<jelly> nego ako nesto treba gledati, daj objasni u jednoj recenici sto i zasto, ako moze
<pav> almost pree forn :) jelly 
<pav> imaš pvt jelly 
<pav> ma neka mreža, irc priča, ne da mi se sad 
<pav> imaš pvt tu na freenode, pa čitaj
<sillyslux> öa
<jelly> kaj to je, neki demosceneri?
<sillyslux> pa te cudi ako dobijes ban?
<pav> to je sredina osamdesetih jelly 
<pav> to smo mi, frendovi i ja
<jelly> mislim pejstao si komad irc metadate
<pav> pda
<pav> legenda
<jelly> ja sam tudum pa mi treba objasniti sto je to
<pav> ok
<pav> RaZoR 1911
<pav> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Razor_1911
<datase> ^ Razor 1911 is a warez and demogroup founded in Norway, 1985. According to the US Justice Department, Razor 1911 is the oldest software cracking group that is still active on the internet.
<pav> Norway nam je bilo No Way da ti kažemo od kuda smo...
<pav> odmah smo u pržunu
<pav> Wiki je ionako legenda sam po sebi
<pav> jer smo ga sami pisali hahaha
<pav> Doctor No, Insane TTM and Sector9
<pav> to je poseban rebus
<pav> Doctor No Insane, TTM and Sector9
<pav> i tak
<pav> zezali smo se, bili smo mladi, 1985, ljeto, pipsi snimili pjesmu :D
<pav> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y1HdeKBuVTw
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Pips chips & videoclips- Ljeto 85 :: Duration: 05:32 :: Views: 174,404 uploaded by MUDONJA453 :: 338 likes :: 11 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<jelly> jel to isti tbc kao, recimo, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jB0vBmiTr6o
<datase> ^ YouTube :: elevated by Rgba & TBC | 4k intro (FullHD 1080p demoscene demo) :: Duration: 03:36 :: Views: 198,611 uploaded by Demoscene High-Quality Videos (Annikras) :: 1,582 likes :: 19 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<pav> ček da vidim jelly 
<jelly> (to je 4k demo iz 2009)
<pav> nope
<jelly> erm. 4k nije baš "demo"
<pav> TBC je zapravo TB
<pav> a TBC je od ABC
<pav> jer je lakše s tri slova
<pav> Tibor Bosnar je tbc
<sillyslux> aaa nije to pvt
<sillyslux> ovo je u kanalu
<jelly> pa nek je u kanalu
<pav> Program mjeseca u C=64 deutch magazine
<pav> i 1000 DEM narade
<pav> i naravno POKE naredbe :D 
<pav> program za kopiranje disketa na C=64
<pav> 1986 ili 1987, prije 1987, univerzijada
<pav> nagrade a ne narade :)
<pav> išli smo skupa u razred u Tesli
<pav> Mmike je pao na guzicu kad je shvatio da mi je Tomislav Vujnović frend iz srednje škole hahah
<pav> E onda je Tibor otišao kod strica u USA i za 1000 DEM dofurao prvu Amiga 1000 u Evropu
<pav> C=64 Evropa su blejali kaj je to... Čuli su da su ameri napravili makinu za 1000 US$ i da ima čip za grafiku i čip za zvuk
<pav> ali to su samo čuli, čak ni slike nisu vidjeli hahah
<pav> ma, povijest
<pav> kaj ti brijeđ sillyslux 
<pav> https://pastebin.com/WFRT76T9
<pav> sve je tam kaj je kod jelly na pvt
<sillyslux> opet isto
<Mmike> kao, mosh apdejtat bios iz linuxa
<Mmike> al moras imat verziju biosa koja to moze
<Mmike> ja nemam :)
#ubuntu-hr 2019-08-28
<dodobas> yutro
<vileni> jutro
<jelly> kolega trazi 2x4GB rame za laptop i ovo je rezultat: https://i.imgur.com/k1npHQR.png
<datase> ^image/png 1211x827 473.7KiB :: 9 views :: not sure if safe for work
<hrvoje> cannot unsee :)
<jelly> TIL da zaposlenici u firmi imaju 15% popusta u submarine
<jelly> a burgeri su po 35kn (osim dva najskuplja) umjesto normalne cijene
<hrvoje> a jesu se isprsili sa 15% :D
<obrut> bolje 15 neg nis :)
<hrvoje> to je istina :)
<jelly> 15% za sve ostale artikle, a burgeri su im inače 40-52kn pa je sa 52 na 35 ipak nekih 30%
<hrvoje> ahaaa, nisam skužio ... znači burgeri su 30% a ostalo 15% ... pa ajd :) to je već bolje
<obrut> bitno da se misli na zaposlenike da im se da jeftinije da jedu zdravu hranu :)
<hrvoje> to ti je dio dugoročnog programa smanjenja broja zaposlenika :)
<jelly> pa ima neki... organic veggie burger :-)
<obrut> vidis... stave u kolektivni ugovor da zaposlenici ne smiju imat vise od 90 kila i onda kad dodju rezovi, svima popusti i bonovi u fast foodovima :)
<jelly> jesi normalan, izgubili bi pola tehnike, od ovih koji su jos tu
<jelly> ostale bi curke iz billinga
<hrvoje> ahahahaha :) a dobro, imam 75 mislim pa sam tu siguran
<jelly> imao sam i ja 75, prošlu zimu kad sam popušio gripu
<jelly> sad je 79.9
<vileni> koji su to po 40kn u submarine?
<jelly> original, osnovni je 40
<Mmike> jelly, ima nesto sto ce ti se dopasti
<Mmike> jelly, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beyond_Meat
<datase> ^ Beyond Meat is a Los Angeles-based producer of plant-based meat substitutes founded in 2009 by Ethan Brown. The company's products became available across the United States in 2013.
<Mmike> ima ih u Metrou, i fakat su ok
<Mmike> jedino su skupi za popizdit
<jelly> to će više zanimati druge kad junetina poskupi 20x zbog metana
<obrut> stupid farting cows !
<jelly> iako
<jelly> https://www.goodnewsnetwork.org/gamechanging-pink-seaweed-reduces-cow-emissions/
<jelly> morske trave za noprd krave
#ubuntu-hr 2019-08-29
<sillyslux_> eto ga, 3x ergotron lx za 900kn, falu par vida i 1 adapter 75mm na 100mm, ali to mogu rijesit. dobar!!!
<sillyslux_> mislim da sad hocu i 3x ips ekrane
<SilverSpace> dan
#ubuntu-hr 2019-08-30
<DomaMuffin> Misao dana: frka je prdnut' ako imas kusrac. 
<jelly> ?
<phd> *burp*
<phd> dobro jutro
<jelly> jutar
<phd> oHohO jelly :)
<phd> Baš sam nešto čistio noćas. Toliko prozora, windowsa, na jednj mašini nisam vido odavno. Propuh kroz prozore samo takav...
<phd> vidio*
<phd> ;-)
<SilverSpace> dan
<Mmike> SilverSpace, !
<SilverSpace> Mmike: oj
<SilverSpace> jucer smontirao jedan AMD 3400G fakat to fino radi 
<SilverSpace> obrut: jel jos onaj tvoj steka 2200G
<Mmike> ja imam 220G
<Mmike> radi full ok
<SilverSpace> ja 2400G isto fino radi 
<SilverSpace> jedino su malo zajebali ovaj 3400G kongiguraciju samo jedan ram stavili od 8G pa nije dual 
<SilverSpace> to frend kupio 
<SilverSpace> https://www.cnx-software.com/2019/08/30/ulx3s-education-board-is-powered-by-lattice-semi-ecp5-fpga-esp32-wifi-ble-module/
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ideš li kaj prema dubravi da navratiš :) 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, nebum jos
<Mmike> na Hvaru sam jos jedno 5-6 dana
<Mmike> a 9.9. idem u Njujork, novi poso, onboarding, ovoono
<SilverSpace> oo
<SilverSpace> hajde nek se radi 
<Mmike> a da
<Mmike> treba za sina privdedit :0
<SilverSpace> a kaj ce on :)
<SilverSpace> zaposlis ga odmah 
<SilverSpace> kak je mali 
<SilverSpace> jel krece u skolu 
<pav> ja imam komppjuter iz 2011. godine :-)
<SilverSpace> :)
<pav> A sinu sam kupio komp kad je krenuo u školu, pažljivo birana konfiguracija. Sad samo mijnja grafulje za nove igrice :-D
<pav> Kreće u peti razred sad.
<SilverSpace> da to je dobra odluka kad znas sto kupiti
<SilverSpace> tako sam i ja netjaku prije godinu dana slozio da se moze nadograditi 
<SilverSpace> ak nešto ne crkne :)
<SilverSpace> sad ce u 6
<obrut> SilverSpace: stavljanje drugih drivera za graficku je pomoglo
<SilverSpace> obrut: grafika je onda zajebavala 
<SilverSpace> slozio frendu 3400G za sad radi sve ok 
<CrazyLemon> obrut gledaš vueltu? :)
<obrut> CrazyLemon: nisam stigo uopce, bas sam danas razmisljao uhvatit ... pogledat dosadasnje etape i nastavit pratit svaki dan :)
#ubuntu-hr 2019-08-31
<SweetMuffin> Moj sin ce dobit' neki android box s tastaturom i upute kak da se ssh-a kod mene na stroj ako nesto treba :) 
<SweetMuffin> Ionak nece dalje od google play-a 
<SweetMuffin> Kaj mu vise treba :)
<CrazyLemon> obrut youtube GCN Racing kanal je odličan za highlights of the day.. :)
#ubuntu-hr 2020-08-24
<jelly> đizs, jel to samo meni ili je snap grozno nekvalitetan na bionicu
<jelly> pukla mi je mreža kod snap install remmina, i sve živo se strgalo a veli da je instalirano.
<dodobas> oh snap, nesto je snappnulo :)
<jelly> [14:32] ~ => sudo snap install remmina                                                glimmer
<jelly> remmina v1.4.8+git10.2058366a from Remmina Upstream Developers (remmina✓) installed
<jelly> i onda ne radi jer neki kufer
<jelly> Remmina plugin glibsecret (type=Secret) has registered but not yet initialized/activated. Initialization order is 2000.
<jelly> Failed to register: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.AccessDenied: An AppArmor policy prevents this sender from sending this message to this recipient; type="method_call", sender=":1.1141" (uid=1002 pid=27704 comm="/snap/remmina/4324/usr/bin/remmina " label="snap.remmina.remmina (enforce)") interface="org.gtk.Actions" member="DescribeAll" error name="(unset)" requested_reply="0" destination="org.remmina.Remmina" (uid=1002 pid=14067 
<jelly> comm="/usr/bin/remmina " label="unconfined")
<jelly> reklo bi se,poluproizvod
<dodobas> btrfs izgleda default na `Fedora 33 Workstation`
<dodobas> https://fedoramagazine.org/btrfs-coming-to-fedora-33/
<dodobas> a redhat izbacio btrfs ... ah well
<jelly> fedora je playground da korisnici pronađu i poprave najgore bugove, pa možda fičur uđe u EL možda ne
<respawn> https://fedoramagazine.org/btrfs-coming-to-fedora-33/
<respawn> Butter up your hard drive
<sillyslux> The 21st Debian Conference is being held Online, due to COVID-19, from August 23rd to 29th, 2020.
<sillyslux> a ja trazim di je to ovu godinu
<respawn> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eHRppMBUrLY&feature=youtu.be
<datase> ^ YouTube :: DebConf20 Live (YouTube Mirror) :: Duration: 11:55:00 :: Views: 139 uploaded by DebConf Videos :: 1 likes :: 0 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<sillyslux> no parlo espanol
<sillyslux> y no lo conoco
<sillyslux> pero la gente pasan en la calle
<sillyslux> oh, nece ovo na yutubu
<jelly> yo tengo dinero
<obrut> sta su svi navalili sa tim konferencijama online dok sam ja na godisnjem sa "metered" internetom :P
<obrut> ovaj u aparmanu radi za kua pa sam na mobilnom
<obrut> inace je u tijeku i functional programming konferencija
<hrvoje> obrut: nis, morat ces si negdje slozit transcoding on-the-fly u neku malu rezoluciju i H.265 :D
<obrut> ma pogledaću snimke zanimljivih predavanja kad se vratim doma  :)
<hrvoje> meni je onaj CCC super izmedju Bozica i NG svake godine
<hrvoje> onaj the ultimate C64 talk i ultimate AGC talk ... zakon
<obrut> jeje... ccc je zakon... stalno planiram otic opet uzivo, al se uvijek dogovaram s krivim ljudima :P
<hrvoje> a ove godine tesko nazalost :( i onaj defcon je genijalan, to je dozivljaj koji negdje treba iskusit
#ubuntu-hr 2020-08-25
<dodobas> https://news.bitcoin.com/the-bitcoin-network-now-consumes-7-nuclear-plants-worth-of-power/
<21WAADSLO> Isusek mili, kakav mi je to nick :) 
<jelly> to je nick "services nisu radili za vrijeme netsplita"
<21WAADSLO> ma, iskusavam nekakav all-i-one messenger koji pak za IRC koristi neki 3rd party servis, taj 3rd party reconnecta i zajebava ako ne placas pretplatu (ne placam)
<jelly> sve aplikacije koje navlače na nečiji oblačni servis su dugoročno opasne i raspast će se kad-tad
<jelly> ako radi kao proxy, hoću da se proxy vrti kod mene
<21WAADSLO> Ovo je jedini dzaba-a-windows app koji sam nasao da u isto sucelje nagura whatsapp,slack,telegram,gmail,hangoutse i IRC
<jelly> see also: "lokalne" "interne" aplikacije, koje eto jeli downloadaju neki kurac.js izvana
<21WAADSLO> Samo s IRCom zajebava, jasno
<jelly> i u referrer log od kurac.js naravno pišu tvoji "interni" URL-ovi
<21WAADSLO> Pas mater, bas mi fali sto ne mogu zalijepiti lajkic na neciji komentar (apropo lokalnih appova koji povuku pola interneta)
<jelly> možemo sad istu konverzaciju ponoviti na fejsu :-D
<jelly> kao slučajno
<jelly> tj. ne možemo, jer nemam fejs...
<jelly> a ime koje je na onom nekom fejsu tj referencu na kojota iz ptice trkačice sam ukrao od hrvoja ;-)
<hrvoje> ma jelly pa kako nemas fejs ... daj, 21. stoljece ovoono
<hrvoje> :D
<jelly> ja nemam.
<jelly> Mirko Zlikovski ima...
<hrvoje> alter ego :D :D
<21WAADSLO> Jelly! Ima li dze za skinut MLP-ova sinkroniziranih ? 
<jelly> ne znam.  Sve sinkronizacije su mi fuj.  Srpska i ova zadnja (od RTL-a?) su podnošljive
<21WAADSLO> A ono, kcer mi ima 3 godine, brijem da su joj kriteriji nizi od tvojih :)
<21WAADSLO> Pitanje je di skinut, ne da li je OK syncano
<hbogner> mlp?
<21WAADSLO> My little pony
<hbogner> ok
<21WAADSLO> obrut: ping
<jelly> untested: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCXWOQcONBSb2bQVRm__McZg
<21WAADSLO> o0o0o tenk zi 
<jelly> nemoj pitat zašto je epizoda razrezana na 14 (!) video dijelova
<21WAADSLO> bum downloadal i merdzal
<jelly> wtf, odrezana je pjesma iz Winter Wrap-Up
<jelly> to je referentni materijal za vidjeti kakav je prijevod
 * 21WAADSLO se smije
<21WAADSLO> to mi je, kad pitam inzinjera nesto, pa on ode in-depth. Tema omze biti i MLP := 
<jelly> pa, ta pjesma je glavni hook, ponajbolji dio prve sezone
<21WAADSLO> sad si me stiltao, slusam nesto o webhookovima dok citam ovo kaj tipkas :)
<jelly> moguće da je youtube (c) algoritam hvata bez obzira na koji jezik
<jelly> ali svejedno Å¡teta
<jelly> nakon 2:02 u S1.11 moraš zalijepiti https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BfVYNUTJA3g (iako nije isti dub)
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Moj mali poni - ♫Kraj je zime♫ / MLP: FiM - Winter Wrap Up - Serbian (Mini TV) :: Duration: 03:09 :: Views: 45,701 uploaded by Crtaći -- Srpski i Hrvatski :: 259 likes :: 23 dislikes :: 0 favorites
 * 21WAADSLO pjevusi "kraj je zime, kraj je zime" :) 
<jelly> oho, novi typoi
<jelly>                             gmasil.com   1  0  0  0  0  0   0   0   0    0     1
<jelly>                            hormail.com   1  0  0  0  0  0   0   0   0    0     1
<21WAADSLO> hormail! hurr-durr
<sillyslux> empty bempty macka naucila tv da prica :(
<sillyslux> nece da suti vise
#ubuntu-hr 2020-08-27
<jelly> 16016 N + Kol 26 Revolut         ( 539) Zoran, we’re moving you to our new European license
<jelly> huh
<jelly> preselili EU poslovanje u Litvu zbog Brexita
<JobMuffin> Ima li to prakticnih implikacija za tebe ? 
<jelly> promijenit će se IBAN i SWIFT, a nemam pojma što će biti sa US dionicama i preko kojeg brokera i tvrtke sad idu
<hrvoje> tko to nama jos koristi Mutt (osim mene) :D :D
<SilverSpace> dan
<jelly> tko?!
<SilverSpace> tka
<jelly> tkalac
<SilverSpace> tkalja 
<jelly> tkalački STAN
<SilverSpace> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EgXulTHWsAg4TmF?format=jpg&name=large
<SilverSpace> wok sam kupio i sazidao peć https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EgQZoVMXkAIYTSm?format=jpg&name=large
<jelly> Subject: Kostas Nebis cijeloj grupi: Računam na vašu energiju i predanost i radujem se sjajnom završetku godine.
<jelly> Search mail for: bonus
<jelly> not found
<dodobas> Search mail for: pingpong table in the office
<dodobas> found 3 matches 
<dodobas> :)
<hbogner> Å¡ta sve neke kineske firme kad promoviraju pingpong :)
<jelly> .weather banjole
<datase> Sorry, 'banjole' not found
<jelly> .weather medulin
<datase> Medulin,HR(lat,lon=44.82,13.94) - Condition: Clouds - few clouds. Temperature 30.0°C/86°F (30.0 to 30.0°C) Wind: 2km/h Humidity: 42% Pressure at sea level: 1012hPa Visibility: 10km
<jelly> .weather pula
<datase> Pula,HR(lat,lon=44.87,13.85) - Condition: Clouds - few clouds. Temperature 30.0°C/86°F (30.0 to 30.0°C) Wind: 2km/h Humidity: 42% Pressure at sea level: 1012hPa Visibility: 10km
<sillyslux_> SilverSpace, jesi to koristio staru perilicu?
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9S7viJ_Lfxc I can't even
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Slavic Metal :: Duration: 04:21 :: Views: 1,602,578 uploaded by Nik Nocturnal :: 89,372 likes :: 2,324 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<jelly> hm, jel to mirror opet strgan
<jelly> E: Failed to fetch http://hr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/n/nss/libnss3_3.35-2ubuntu2.12_i386.deb  404  Not Found [IP: 161.53.50.215 80]
<jelly> E: Failed to fetch http://hr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/n/nss/libnss3_3.35-2ubuntu2.12_amd64.deb  404  Not Found [IP: 161.53.50.215 80]
#ubuntu-hr 2020-08-28
<Hrki> ovaj ludi HEP drzi sifre u plain textu :) pa to valjda junior noob informaticar zna da se tak ne radi :)
<jelly> posyncao se mirror u međuvremenu
<jelly> ovaj nick mi uvijek vrati smijesak na lice
<jelly> --> azizLIGHT (~azizLIGHT@unaffiliated/azizlight) has joined #debian
<jelly> "thank you, much better Aziz"
<JobMuffin> majko moja, alaj sam se prejeo. Pureci stapici u umaku od graska s tjesteninom :) 
<jelly> pureći štapići, to je nešto kao chicken nuggets?
<jelly> oh noes, piše mi fb.com
<hrvoje> jel ti obavjestavaju da su ti pronasli strica iz nigerije? :)
<JobMuffin> jelly: izgledom i okusom je kao da su meso narezali u prutice, ispekli na grillu , pa ubacili u umak od graska da ne bude suho. 
<vileni> ovaj t14s je carbon za sirotinju
<vileni> 200gr vise za 5kkn manje
<jelly> ali je i AMD opcija
<jelly> ne znam dal Carbon Gen8 ima uopće amd opciju
<vileni> je, ali intel ima thunderbolt i bolji battery life
<jelly> da, bmk za tb
<vileni> meni je to bio kriterij, treba mi tjerati 2x 2k monitor, na usb-c docku ne moze
<jelly> to bi trebao moći sa DP Alt
<jelly> na amdu 2 vanjska monitor, na intelu 3
<vileni> koje rezolucije? :)
<jelly> jedino što ne znam dal možeš 2x 4k60p
<jelly> 4k
<jelly> vjerojatno 4k30 :-)
<jelly> dva puta 2k (2560x1440? 2560x1600?) bi morao bez beda
<jelly> amd grafulja je sigurno bolja od intel grafulje
<vileni> je, dosta je jaca
<jelly> ali nema 3 outputa na T14s mislin
<vileni> ali ne ide preko docka 2x 2k
<vileni> imas jedan hdmi i jedan usb-c
<jelly> usb-c ima DP Alt.  Na to ide 4k60
<jelly> na HDMI ide, ovisi koji HDMI
<jelly> ali 2k će sigurno ići 60Hz
<jelly> kakav dock imaju za AMD mašine, to mi je totalna nepoznanica
<vileni> ima usb-c
<jelly> jel T14s ima fizički ethernet port?
<vileni> nope
<vileni> uz neke dodje onaj dongle
<jelly> onda vjerojatno imaju neki dock sličan kao za carbon, ali ne znam kako guraju kroz to kad nema thunderbolt
<jelly> no možeš bez docka spojiti 2 monitora, jedan na usb-c -> dp, jedan na hdmi
<jelly> buraz sad ima usb-c DP Alt -> 4k DP monitor
<jelly> sa nekog malog Della 7290 mislim
<vileni> mogu, ali ovak imam jedan kabel koji nosi signal za monitore i u isto vrijeme puni laptop, dok mi njegov punjac ostaje u ruksaku
<jelly> to stoji
<jelly> ja sam sad uzeo neki djidji-midji kickstarter 100W usb-c punjac za sve, laptop, usb3-dp, apple, QC, dash charge, nema Å¡ta nema
<jelly> jer me nervira 3-4 punjača
<vileni> tako nesto bi i ja uzeo mozda, ali prvo cu jos jedan tb dock za doma
<jelly> to ću kad dođem doma :-)
 * jelly je 5 mjeseci ne-doma
<jelly> naflashao sam BIOS na laptopu... i sad ne radi gumbi za svjetlinu nakon resume
<jelly> sva sreća softverski support postoji pa mogu u unityju gore desno povući i posvijetliti
<jelly> to je na onom Carbon Gen7, prethodna generacija
<jelly> za 7 iljada izvrstan pazar, još sam dao iljadu za 12 mjeseci garancije jer sam paranoičan
<jelly> inače je lik pisao 3 mjeseca
<respawn> 15.290 kn na njuskalu
<jelly> da nisam našao njega uzeo bi T14 čisto jer amd, a došao je do stupnja kad je upotrebljiv na laptopu
<jelly> respawn, ne, 7999 na njuškalu :-)
<respawn> LENOVO ThinkPad X1 Carbon, i7,14inch-FHD, 16GB, 512GB-SSD ***NOVO***
<respawn> lik uzima neka gadna sredstva
<jelly> well, upravo pišem sa jednog za tu cijenu pa ti vidi
<jelly> tj. prije je bio 6999 pa je poskupio
<jelly> ili recimo
<jelly> https://www.njuskalo.hr/lenovo-prijenosnici/lenovo-t580-i7-1tb-ssd-32gb-ddr4-ram-racun-r1-oglas-31771843
<jelly> 7500
<respawn> https://www.njuskalo.hr/lenovo-prijenosnici/lenovo-thinkpad-x1-carbon-oglas-31392339
<jelly> https://www.njuskalo.hr/lenovo-prijenosnici/lenovo-thinkpad-14-x1-carbon-gen-7-i5-16gb-256gb-ssd-win10-r1-oglas-30675868 # ovo sam uzeo
<hbogner> jelly, a di si kad nisi 5 mjeseci doma? zavrsio u lepoglavi ili ?
<jelly> hbogner, u roditelja na moru
<hbogner> aha, remote radis
<hbogner> cool
<jelly> ne znam tko će mandarine rješavati
<hbogner> Å¡alji tisak apketom :)
<jelly> a već sam dobio slike velikih, zelenih
<jelly> hbogner, onda samo kašete po 20 kila :-)
<hbogner> :)
<jelly> tebi neće smetati ali neki uzimaju količine manje od toga...
<JobMuffin> jelly: ove godine si u berbi, ne u prodaji, ha ? :D
<hbogner> jelly, onda šalješ meni, ja ostaliam prosljedim uz dodatnu naplatu ;)
<jelly> JobMuffin, tu imam dva mala drvca, berba je gotova za pol ure
<jelly> veći je problem smokva koja je narasla do 2. kata, nemreš dohvatit
<JobMuffin> Ojebemti, kaj nije da su smokve opasne za imat' blizu kuce, da hoce korjenje ujebat' temelje ? 
<jelly> ček, imam sliku jednog zida... :-)
<JobMuffin> Samo da nije facebook zid
<jelly> nemam.  Smokva je bez problema prošla kroz navedeni zid, trebalo joj je 5-10 godina
<hbogner> jelly, https://www.eurovrt.hr/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/640x480/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/4/6/462_stihl.jpg
<hbogner> to se lako rješi sa stilom :)
<jelly> ova velika nije blizu kuće.  Blizu kuće je bio badem, kojeg je mama ove zime dala posjeći
<jelly> badem nije dao smokvi da dođe blizu
<jelly> do sad.
<jelly> ja velim ImageMagick -geometry 600x700, velim -scale 600x700, -resize, -liquid-rescale ... uvijek napravi 600x698
<jelly> kako.to
